# TIA Frust



## Ralle (26 Februar 2015)

So langsam wird es für mich im Forum immer sinnloser. Wenn man mal konkrete Fragen stellt, gibt es keine Antworten, obwohl doch alle mit TIA arbeiten und viele es so top finden. Nerven euch denn diese vielen kleinen Klippen, Hürden und Unzulänglichkeiten, die sich da zusammensammeln nicht auch? Es dauert manchmal Stunden, ehe man einen halbwegs vernünftigen Umgang mit bestimmten Macken so halbwegs drauf hat (Siehe SCL-Einrückungen). Das Alles hat mich inzwischen so viel Zeit und Nerven gekostet. Ich will ja nicht behaupten, das das gesamte TIA schlecht ist, aber in der Summe, inkl. der noch immer erschreckend lahmen Performance (Auch wenn es hier im Forum Leute gibt, für die das Teil schnell genug zu sein schient , liegt wohl eher an der gesamten Denkgeschwindigkeit dieser Leute). Ich persönlich kenne niemanden aus meinem persönlichen Umfeld, der TIA als echten Fortschritt betrachtet (zum jetzigen Stand der Alpha-Version).
Wei soll man damit effektiv arbeiten? Ich hab gerade eine 1214, mit KTP700 und einer schlappen kleinen Schrittkette. Da fängt die Entwicklungsumgebung schon an zu schnecken (ok, das HMI ist für 8 Schrittketten/Stationen vorbereitet). Ein Übersetzungslauf für das HMI dauert schon 2-4 Minuten und da bin ich gerade mal bei 5-10% einer etwas größeren Maschine. Ich glaube nicht das Siemens das in den nächsten 5 Jahren noch hinbekommt, denen kann man nur gratulieren, das ist ein Niedergang ohne Gleichen. Obwohl, in der Handy- und PC-Sparte bei den Haushaltsgeräten, den Schnellzügen usw. haben die das ja auch hinbekommen. Mein Gott, was für eine Baustelle dieser Konzern...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2015)

Ich finde nicht das dieses Forum Sinnlos ist. Außerdem habe ich dir doch immer geantwortet,
das du mit den Antworten nichts anfangen kannst, liegt nicht an dir 

Mit allen anderen hast du recht, für uns und unser Forum ist Siemens ja nicht wirklich greifbar,
schade eigentlich. Schön wäre es wenn die sich hier der Diskussion stellen würden.


----------



## Markus (26 Februar 2015)

Wieso ist das Forum wegen TIA sinnlos? Ich verstehe deine Fragenstellung nicht so richtig...

Wegen TIA:
Ich finde dass das eigentlich arbeiten durch die Software wesentlich schneller geht als mit Step7 Clasic.
Allerdings hat das Portal noch so viele Fehler, deren Engrenzung, Begreifen, Nachvollziehen und umgehen soviel zeit frisst dass man am Ende wieder gleich "schnell" oder langsamer ist.

Die Fehler sind so verzwickt dass ich mir in den meisten Fällen schwer tue zu verstehen was denn jetzt genau das Problem ist.
Somit kann ich auch nur einen Bruchteil davon an SIEMENS weitergeben in denen ich ganz klar sagen kann "Wenn ich da drauf drücke und das machen, dann passiert..."
In den meisten Fällen kann ich das Verhalten nicht reproduzierbar beschreiben - der Scheiss geht halt einfach nicht!

Dann kommen noch die neuen Versionen, SP und UD,... jedes Mal wird das Verhalten wieder anders.
Es gibt andere Probleme, alte aber noch ein bisschen oder behoben geglaubte kommen irgendwann wieder, sind dann aber doch wieder anders,...

Ach... das ist das große Problem.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass der Code von TIA durch die ganzen Feuerwehrupdates inzwischen so verbastelt ist dass es auch nur noch schwer wartbar ist.
Wohin das führt? Keine Ahnung, aber kommen wird es - dieses >1.000.000.000€ Projekt hält keiner mehr auf.
Entweder sie retten es oder sie verlieren massiv Marktanteile.
Aus dieser Sicht betrachtet hat SIEMENS selber - trotz unserem Frust - das noch viel größere Problem!

Meinen Glauben daran dass die das in den nächsten 2 Jahren hinbekommen habe ich verloren, aber ich habe sehr viel Hoffnung - ich hänge schließlich irgendwie davon ab...


----------



## Ralle (26 Februar 2015)

@Markus

Nein, da hab ich mich vielleicht nicht ganz deutlich ausgedrückt. Ich meine, dass ich im Moment im Forum viele Fragen zu Fehlern/Problemen in TIA stelle und fast nie eine Antwort bekomme, obwohl hier genügend Leute voll des Lobes sind und angeblich tolle Projekte damit reißen. Daher der Frust mit dem Forum. Fallen die denn nicht über diesen ganzen Mist, über den ich ständig hinweg stolpere?

Bei TIA, glaube ich inzwischen, dass es sinnlos ist und Siemens diesen Bereich in die Pleite fahren wird. 15 Jahre, dann gibt es keine Siemens-SPS mehr, wenn die nicht ganz schnell die Reißleine ziehen.

Ich denke ab und an darüber nach, einen Brief an den lieben Siemens-Konzern zu schreiben, eher sachlich, aber durchaus mal mit den entsprechenden Nachfragen, wie die sich denn die Zukunft mit solchen Bananenprodukten vorstellen. Aber das ist ganz sicher auch verlorene Liebesmüh, so wie jeder Bug oder jede Sinnlosigkeit im Portal, welche ich bisher gemeldet habe niemals wirklich beseitigt wurde.

Ich hab noch ein paar Jährchen zu arbeiten, ich wäre gerne bei Siemens geblieben, die waren mal richtig gut, aber so langsam verliere ich den Elan, diese Scheiße auf meinen Laptop überhaupt noch einmal zu starten.


----------



## vollmi (26 Februar 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> So langsam wird es für mich im Forum immer sinnloser. Wenn man mal konkrete Fragen stellt, gibt es keine Antworten, obwohl doch alle mit TIA arbeiten und viele es so top finden. Nerven euch denn diese vielen kleinen Klippen, Hürden und Unzulänglichkeiten, die sich da zusammensammeln nicht auch?



Natürlich nervt mich das auch. Und die TIA Tage in meinem Job sind nicht gerade die Tage in denen man mir ne Kettensäge anvertrauen kann.
Ich muss aber sagen dass ich weniger wie du die ganze Bandbreite von TIA nutze, ich nutze vorwiegend AWL und mittlerweile sehr viel SCL und das funktioniert in TIA recht gut. Gerade SCL hat seit Step7 einen Quantensprung gemacht und ich bin eher gestresst weil ich gerade wegen den H CPUs Megabyteweise Code in SCL Quellen zusammentippen muss, so ganz ohne Intellisense und autogenerierung und aktualisierung der Symbole etc.



> Ein Übersetzungslauf für das HMI dauert schon 2-4 Minuten und da bin ich gerade mal bei 5-10% einer etwas größeren Maschine. Ich glaube nicht das Siemens das in den nächsten 5 Jahren noch hinbekommt, denen kann man nur gratulieren, das ist ein Niedergang ohne Gleichen. Obwohl, in der Handy- und PC-Sparte bei den Haushaltsgeräten, den Schnellzügen usw. haben die das ja auch hinbekommen. Mein Gott, was für eine Baustelle dieser Konzern...



Der Übersetzungslauf der 417H an der ich grad mit nem Kollegen gleichzeitig arbeite dauert derzeit 15 Minuten wenn man alles übersetzen lässt und liegt eher selten unter 5 Minuten wenn man nur Inkonsistenzen übersetzen lässt. Und das ist Step7 
Das Symbolische Konsistente Programmieren war noch nie Schnell auf Siemens Maschinen.

Und wenn man in Step7 mal Objekte übersetzen und laden wählt hat kann man sich gleich einsargen lassen das funktioniert garnicht.

Also ich bin eher der Meinung man hat sich an die Step7 unzulänglichkeiten einfach gewöhnt. Bei TIA sind sie halt einfach anderswo.

mfG René


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## winnman (26 Februar 2015)

TIA ist bis jetzt an mir vorbeigegangen  Noch gibts 300 / 400 und auch noch "alte" HMI für die Teile.

Neue Anlagen werdenbei uns nicht mehr mit S7 (egal welcher Version) gebaut -> TIA wird vorraussichtlich dazu führen dass Big S im Automatisierungsbereich bei uns ausstirbt.

Anders sieht es im Bereich "Fernwirken" aus, da wird Sicam 1703 vermehrt eingesetzt (ist geschichtlich bedingt, SAT gab sich bei uns die Türklinke in die Hand, . . .) hat aber gar nichts mit S7 und TIA gemeinsam.

1703 wurde leider nicht in "automation und drive" bei S eingegliedert, daher gibt es keine vernünftige Schnittstelle bzw Verschmelzung der Systeme, wieder ein Grund Simatic nicht mehr zu nutzen, . . .

Wenn ich hier all diese Stellungnahmen und Problemauflistungen so mitlese bin ich doch ganz glücklich, dass das aktuelle TIA an mir vorbeiwandert


----------



## bike (26 Februar 2015)

Ich habe zu und bei TIA die Hoffnung, dass BigS endlich aufwacht und es zurückzieht, so wie bei Step7 Version 1 und eine brauchbare Software nachschiebt wie damals 2.1
Damals war es auch eine mittelgroße Katastrophe, doch danach hat man mit dem System arbeiten können und Big$ hat Geld verdient.

Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass der Konzern 7400? Menschen entlassen muss.
Wenn nichts verdient wird, dann kann man auch keine Gehälter zahlen.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2015)

Ich bin immer noch zweigeteilt, es gibt schon ein paar Fortschritte zur Classic Welt, 
nur habe ich den Eindruck das die Entwickler von TIA sich nicht wirklich hingesetzt 
haben um zu schauen wie in der Praxis gearbeitet wird. Trotz vieler Möglichkeiten 
die Oberfläche zu gestalten, ist dies doch sehr ohne Ergonomie. Es wird zuviel unnütze
Information in den Fokus gerückt, die man eigentlich nicht braucht, das wirklich wichtige
findet man nicht. Das ganze lenkt ein vom Effektiven Arbeiten ab. Wenn man überlegt 
das dieses Werkzeug größtenteils in der Montagehalle oder auf der Baustelle gebraucht
wird, wo die konzentation der Aufgabe und nicht den Werkzeug geschuldet ist, ärgert 
es schon sehr das zum wirklichen Arbeiten ein zweiter Monitor erforderlich ist. 

Dann der Umgang mit den Problemen, das man nicht über bestehende Probleme und behobenen
Problemen informiert wird ärgert sehr. Alleine das melden beim Support reicht ja nicht mehr aus,
man ist gezwungen zeitgleich hier im Forum zu fragen und bekommt sogar schneller eine Antwort. 

Störend ist wirklich die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit, trotz das ich einen i7, 16GB-RAM und SSD nutze
finde ich das Werkzeug immer noch sehr zäh. Und dann das wirklich nach jeden Update sich ein
neues Loch mit einem Bug auftut, geht irgendwie garnicht. Nicht zu vergessen ist das es noch
keine brauchbare Fernwartung gibt, bereitet mir große Bedenken.


----------



## RONIN (26 Februar 2015)

Im Grunde kann ich den bis jetzt getroffenen Aussagen (was TIA betrifft) nur zustimmen.

 Ralles Aussage über die Performance die Unzulänglichkeiten und das ganze Bug-Hick/Hack...
 Die Verwunderung über das Hörensagen dass viele Leute die Aussage treffen TIA wäre so unglaublich toll und Step7 sowieso Mist.
In meinem Umfeld kenn ich auch nur Leute die den allgemeinen Tenor vertreten:
"Eigentlich wäre TIA ja ganz gut, wenn es doch nicht so besch...eiden wäre" (Das andere Wort lassen wir weg)

Dieser Tenor deckt sich auch mit Markus Aussage.
Ich bin schon der Meinung das man mit TIA schneller sein müsste...
Es wäre alles da was es braucht.
TIA tut halt nur sein bestes um einen aufzuhalten. Von der tollen Ergonomie mal zu schweigen.

Das Thema mit den ständigen Updates, den Bugs die kommen/gehen/wieder kommen und das ständige Updaten der Projekte bring mich nur zum kotzen. :-x

 Siemens hat definitiv ein Monster geschaffen das Sie jetzt nicht mehr tot bekommen.
Mich wundert halt nur so dass Sie aus WinCCFlex nicht schlauer geworden sind.
Ich meine WinCCflex ist OK, aber nicht mehr.
Die Funktionalität ist an vielen Enden mau, und die Performance ist auch bei Flex schlecht. Nicht besch...eiden, aber schlecht.
*Was* hat Siemens denn erwartet als Sie TIA auf die selbe Weise gebaut haben??? :neutral:

Jetzt noch zum Abschluss:


Ralle schrieb:


> So langsam wird es für mich im Forum immer sinnloser....
> Ich meine, dass ich im Moment im Forum viele Fragen zu Fehlern/Problemen in TIA stelle und fast nie eine Antwort bekomme...


Das wundert mich jetzt nicht so stark.
Ich glaube in Realität nutzen doch nicht sooo viele Leute ausschließlich TIA. Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung dass viele (so wie ich) es noch nebenbei machen. 
 Man merkt es ja recht schnell. Ich hab mir in den letzten Tagen schon des öfteren gedacht:
"Oje, Ralle ist anscheinend Vollzeit auf TIA umgestiegen...." - Du hast ja doch einige Themen eröffnet. 
  Insofern müssten hier viel mehr Leute, viel mehr Beiträge eröffnen.
Die Anzahl der TIA-Beiträge hat schon zugenommen, aber nicht in ernst zu nehmendem Maße.

 Nun zu den Antworten. Ich glaube das oben Genannte ist der Grund warum die TIA-Antworten langsam und sporadisch dahergekommen. Ich hatte auch ein paar deiner Beiträge gelesen, war aber auf Grund meiner mangelden TIA-Erfahrung nicht in der Lage zu helfen.
 Step7 gibt es nun schon so lange, mittlerweile gibt es hier im Forum schon Leute die dieses Programm bis zum letzten Härchen und dem Röckchen kennen. Das wurde aber auch über Jahre und mit viel Frust erarbeitet.

 Ich glaube wir sind auf Grund des Vertrauten einfach etwas anderes gewöhnt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> ...wir sind auf Grund des Vertrauten einfach etwas anderes gewöhnt.



Nein das kann ich nicht so teilen, sicherlich ist TIA mächtig und deshalb komplex,
trotzdem jeder von uns hat eine Vielzahl von Anwendungen auf den Rechner, 
sicherlich auch ähnlich Umfangreiche, aber *mit großen Abstand* ist TIA
das Programm was die größten Schwierigkeiten macht und mit den größten Leistungshunger.


----------



## RONIN (26 Februar 2015)

Ich glaube da wurde ich missverstanden.
Der Satz war auf die Geschwindigkeit und Anzahl der Antworten auf TIA-Probleme hier im Forum bezogen.

Ich meinte damit das andere Fragen in der Regel schneller beantwortet werden,
weil wir uns mit den anderen Programmen schon länger plagen.

Ist ja auch nur logisch. 
  Wenn hier ne Frage zu etwas auftaucht das weder von Vielen noch von wenigen absoluten Experten angewandt wird,
dann dauert es oft auch länger bis zur Antwort. 
 Dass der Großteil der Fragen so schnell beantwortet wird, lässt auf die Qualität des Forums zurückschließen, geht aber auch auf die beiden zuvor genannten Personengruppen zurück.

Im Falle von TIA haben wir beide nicht.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> aber *mit großen Abstand* ist TIA
> das Programm was die größten Schwierigkeiten macht und mit den größten Leistungshunger.


*ACK*

 Ich würde eher rituellen Selbstmord begehen, bevor ich in der Öffentlichkeit zugeben würde dass ich an der Entwicklung von TIA beteiligt war. 
Schon wegen dem eigenen Selbstwertgefühl.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Februar 2015)

Kein Trost, aber sie können auch Brennstoffzelle nicht.

"Offenbar hatte ein Techniker einen Entgaser installiert, diesen aber vergessen einzuschalten."


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Februar 2015)

@Ralle:
Ich muss mich da Ronin anschließen - ich habe in den letzten Tagen auch so ab und an gedacht : oO - armer Ralle - nun hat es (TIA) ihn auch erwischt.
Zu dem Helfen läßt sich doch eines ganz klar sagen :  die meißten Mitglieder hier im Forum, die dir bei einem Problem helfen könnten setzen TIA auch nur so nebenbei (wenn überhaupt) ein. Viele sind (auch wenn es oft anders geschrieben wird) immer noch in der Classic/Flex-Welt (aus gutem Grund). Bei uns ist es z.B. so, dass wir für die Steuerungen noch Classic nehmen (aber in der Zukunft nach Beckhoff wechseln wollen) und für die Visualisierung VisiWin nehmen (bzw. bei den älteren Anlagen noch Flex).
Was die Siemens-Geschichte selbst angeht : Du hast es doch bei Flex gesehen - es kam auf den Markt als 2004 (ich glaube auch in dem Jahr) und war erst mit 2008-SP1 sinnvoll nutzbar (das war aber schon weit in 2009). Von der Zeitschiene her wird TIA das nun nicht mehr schaffen, vielleicht fallen die sogar am Ende hinten rüber (wäre m.E. nicht unverdient) ...

In dem Sinne
Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Februar 2015)

Das mit dem Beckhoff und VisiWin habe ich auch schon Ernsthaft in betracht gezogen.
Ein benachbarte Maschinenbauer hat das auch schon gemacht. Also ich glaube auch 
schon Beerdigungsmusik für Siemens zu hören.


----------



## Ralle (27 Februar 2015)

Na, voll hat es mich zum Glück noch nicht erwischt, ist ja nur eine 1214, aber es ist die Erste, die an eine kleine Maschine kommt und so haben wir also kein "Standardprojekt", das man sich vom Server lädt und als Vorlage nutzt. Diese ganzen netten Bausteine müssen dann also erst einmal geändert bzw. teilweise neu geschrieben werden. Und dann stellt man andauernd irgendwelche nervigen Dinge fest, die einem das Leben so schwer machen, die Arbeit unendlich mühsam werden lassen. Die Performance der HMI-Projektierung war ja bei Flex noch nie so doll, aber bei TIA ist man ja wieder am Beginn der Geschichte und kommt sich vor wie Weiland 2004. 

Also ich hatte bei den ganzen Statements hier im Forum immer den Eindruck, viele finden TIA ganz toll, übersichtlich und effektiv. Vielleicht hab ich manche Aussagen da falsch interpretiert, aber da bin ich ja ganz offensichtlich nicht allein, der Hersteller dieser Gurkenware selbst hat ja auch noch gar nicht mitbekommen, in welche Richtung er da schlittert. Schade, wirklich traurig, denn als ich Anfang der 90-iger mit SPS anfing, war Siemens einfach ganz weit vorn... Da kann man mal sehen, wohin einen eine gewisse Arroganz so bringen kann.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Februar 2015)

Nein Ralle , ich glaube nicht, dass du da etwas falsch interpretiert hast. Ich habe das Alles auch schon so und so gelesen (ich lese auch viel mit ). Wenn du aber einen Querschnitt bildest (das tue ich für mich für TIA und habe es auch davor für Flex getan) dann kommt es immer auf den gleichen Punkt : in etwa so, wie du es auch siehst (wenn man ein bißchen zwischen den Zeilen liest - ansonsten reden manche auch gerne anderen "nach dem Mund")


----------



## UniMog (27 Februar 2015)

Naja... wir setzen TIA zu 100% ein.... Volles Programm mehr geht nicht.
Von der Abwasseranlage über Filtrationsanlage bis hin zum Hochregal mit Sinamics.... alles dabei. 

Es ist nicht immer lustig aber ans laufen haben wir bis jetzt alles gekriegt. Die ganzen Bugs gehen mir auch auf den Sack aber was soll man machen...... 
Ich versuche auch nichts (0%) aus meiner Classic Welt zu importieren sondern schreibe alles neu...... unter TIA.
Ist zwar viel Arbeit aber .... sehe das mehr als eine Übung an.


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Naja... wir setzen TIA zu 100% ein.... Volles Programm mehr geht nicht.
> Von der Abwasseranlage über Filtrationsanlage bis hin zum Hochregal mit Sinamics.... alles dabei.
> 
> Es ist nicht immer lustig aber ans laufen haben wir bis jetzt alles gekriegt. Die ganzen Bugs gehen mir auch auf den Sack aber was soll man machen......
> ...



Das ist bei uns auch so - alles neue nur noch mit TIA.
Wie sich das in der Praxis verhält habe ich ja beschrieben.

Ich kann damit schneller arbeiten als mit Clasic, aber durch die unzähligen schlecht reproduzierbaren Probleme ist dieser Vorteil ganz schnell wieder verbraten.

Viele der Probleme landen nicht bei SIEMENS oder hier - in meinem Fall fehlt dazu einfach die Zeit.
Nachdem ich mich 4 Tage verloren habe bis ich ein paar dämliche Antriebe am laufen hatte:
- weiß ich zum einen immer noch nicht genau wie ich es jetzt hinbekommen habe und fürchte mich vor der nächsten IB
- Habe ich schlicht andere Probleme und keine Zeit das Problem sauber aufzubereiten - das wäre ein weiterer halber Tag den mir kein Mensch zahlt.
- Bin ich so frustriert das ich auch keine Lust mehr dazu habe!

Erschwert wird das dann durch die Versionen - man kann sich nicht mehr an Bugs und Workarounds gewöhnen - bei der nächsten Version ist wieder einiges anders...


----------



## mariob (27 Februar 2015)

Hallo,
wenn ich das hier so lese fällt mir dazu folgendes ein: Erstmal ontopic, ich denke es gibt auf viele Probleme keine Universalantworten, wenn ich alleine die Evolution dieser Software sehe, da ist mit jeder neuen Version scheinbar alles umgekrempelt und damit auch die Fehler. Und dann die Vielzahl der Sorgen. Wie soll man da eine zuverlässige Antwort geben?
Jetzt etwas OT, manchmal denke ich so bei mir, wenn Siemens Classic konsequent geradegezogen hätte wäre das der deutlich bessere Weg gewesen. Sollte halt nicht so sein, da ist wahrscheinlich auch die Strategie dabei anderen Herstellern von Derivaten das Leben ein wenig zu erschweren. Das ist nachvollziehbar und ok, aber mit einer Verschlimmbesserung nicht wirklich die Innovation.
Ich sehe gute Ansätze in der Software die einem das Leben leichter machen, und mit der V13 ist das schon ganz gut geworden aber ich denke das sind vielleicht gerade mal 10 Prozent des Weges der noch gegangen werden muß. Was mich hier stört ist auch die ständige Updaterei der Firmware der Steuerungen das Zeug ist teilweise nur innerhalb einer Softwareversion zu benutzen. Und diese fehlende Universalität ist bei mir tödlich, der Kollege will immer nicht hören das die 1200 eine Krücke ist.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 März 2015)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich kann damit schneller arbeiten als mit Clasic, aber durch die unzähligen schlecht reproduzierbaren Probleme ist dieser Vorteil ganz schnell wieder verbraten.



Wo machst du das schnellere Arbeiten fest? 

Ich kann noch nicht wirklich erkennen was die Arbeit gegenüber
der Classic Welt schneller macht. Eher im Gegenteil so wie es jetzt
ist, dauert es meiner Meinung nach länger, bis ich ein lauffähiges
Projekt bekomme. Meinen Kollegen geht es ähnlich.


----------



## zako (1 März 2015)

... ich stell mir auch die Frage, warum man das TIA Portal entwickeln musste - mit "STEP7 classic" hat man ja ein im Markt etabliertes Tool und man hätte v.a. auf den SIMOTION SCOUT setzen können - da sind schon seit Jahren Dinge umgesetzt, das vom TIAP Marketing heute als Mehrwert dargestellt werden.

Ich vermute mal, dass man hier Voraussetzungen geschaffen hat, die erst in den Folgeversionen zum Tragen kommen - zum Spaß hat man bestimmt nicht LMS für 680 Mio € gekauft. Da werden wohl noch weitere Tools nacheinander integriert (aber, warum soll z.B. aus einer Bestellliste nicht gleich zumindest eine Hardwarekonfiguration in STEP7 abgeleitet werden etc.)

Bei mir läuft TIAP mittlerweile recht stabil und auch relativ flüssig (mache aber nicht allzu große Automatisierungsprojekte, da mein Schwerpunkt einfach die Antriebstechnik ist). Es sind aber einige Dinge an die man sich gewöhnen muss.  Aber wenn man wieder mit "classic" arbeitet, dann vermisst man plötzlich einige Dinge, an denen man sich recht schnell gewöhnt hat.

Ich habe 1997 mit STEP7 (V2.4 ???) angefangen (hatte damals deutlich mehr programmiert als heute) - naja damals hatten sich die Leute auch untern Tisch versteckt wo ein STEP7 Projekt anstand und haben alle auf die S5 sämtliche Schwüre geleistet.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 März 2015)

Unter recht flüssig verstehe ich aber was anderes, ich habe die Tage mal die Zeit gemessen,
wenn ich in TIA einen Baustein anklicke, dauert es 3 mal so lange wie in der Classic Welt. 

Es ist und bleibt ein zähes warten, bis Mann den nächsten Mausklick, nach einen Doppelklick 
machen kann.


----------



## UniMog (1 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Unter recht flüssig verstehe ich aber was anderes, ich habe die Tage mal die Zeit gemessen,
> wenn ich in TIA einen Baustein anklicke, dauert es 3 mal so lange wie in der Classic Welt.
> 
> Es ist und bleibt ein zähes warten, bis Mann den nächsten Mausklick, nach einen Doppelklick
> machen kann.



An 3x länger beim öffnen kann man aber auch nicht als Maß der Dinge nehmen.
Heute hab ich mal ein altes WinAC MP 2008 Projekt von Classic umgesetzt auf TIA..... Morgen geht es zur alten Anlage und dann Update...... Bin mal gespannt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> An 3x länger beim öffnen kann man aber auch nicht als Maß der Dinge nehmen.



Doch wenn der Editor dann offen ist kommt der nächste Mausklick und dann stürzt das Portal ab.

Das mit Abstürzen würde ich auch mal als sehr anormal bezeichnen. 



UniMog schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mal ein altes WinAC MP 2008 Projekt von Classic umgesetzt auf TIA..... Morgen geht es zur alten Anlage und dann Update...... Bin mal gespannt



Viel Erfolg morgen, Berichte mal, von den WinAC MP habe ich auch Über hundert in der Kundschaft,
interessiert mich sehr ob das funktioniert.


----------



## UniMog (2 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Doch wenn der Editor dann offen ist kommt der nächste Mausklick und dann stürzt das Portal ab.
> 
> Das mit Abstürzen würde ich auch mal als sehr anormal bezeichnen.
> 
> ...



Abstürze habe ich auch aber wenn ich ehrlich bin sehr sehr selten und meistens nur wenn ich TIA beende.
Heute Abend wissen wir mehr mit WinAC MP 2008 Version 4.1 mit Update 4.


----------



## vollmi (2 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Unter recht flüssig verstehe ich aber was anderes, ich habe die Tage mal die Zeit gemessen,
> wenn ich in TIA einen Baustein anklicke, dauert es 3 mal so lange wie in der Classic Welt.
> 
> Es ist und bleibt ein zähes warten, bis Mann den nächsten Mausklick, nach einen Doppelklick
> machen kann.



Was mich stört, ist das man nix dagegen machen kann. Ich würde ja verstehen wenn die CPU Last dann auf 100% geht und der Arbeitsspeicher Raucht aber nix dergleichen. Mein Rechner dümpelt bei 20% CPU Leistung und der Arbeitsspeicher bei 3gb auslastung (von 20GB), und ich waarte.
Am Durchsatz der Festplatte kanns ja auch nicht liegen da SSD.

mfG René


----------



## UniMog (2 März 2015)

OK... Heute kein großes Problem mit TIA

WinAC 2008 vom Panel (MP277 Key) deinstalliert.
Betriebssystem am Panel aktualisiert für TIA
WinAC 2008 (TIA) installiert
Projekt eingespielt und alles ohne Probleme .... Also Glück gehabt.

Ich frag mich warum die neuen Panels keine WinAC unterstützen !?


Gruß


----------



## rogseut (2 März 2015)

Arbeite seit der V12 nur noch mit TIA. Mir fehlt der Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern komplett.  Kann nur den Vergleich mit V5.5 machen. TIA ist besser, jedoch noch nicht komplet Fertig und es wird nie fertig.  Meiner Meinung nach war V5.5 mit winccflex zwar super aber nicht mehr ganz Zeitgemäß. Man hat sich einfach 
an vieles gewöhnt und hat es nicht mehr bemängelt, weil man drum rum gearbeitet hat. Es ist wie wenn man die ganze Zeit Benziner gefahren ist und plötzlich hat man zum Fahren ein neues Elektro Auto. In einigen Jahren wird man belächelt wenn man mit so einem Altertum untewegs ist. Dennoch kann ich die Entwickler von TIA verstehensie werden gezwungen etwas unfertiges freizugeben.  Heutzutage achtet niemand mehr darauf ob ein Produkt fehlerfrei läuft, sobald das man etwas auf dem Bildschirm sieht muss es raus. Für den Manager ist es fertig und dieser hat schließlich nur 2-4 Jahre Zeit bevor er wieder abgesägt wird denn die Aktionäre wollen ja Ergebnisse bekommen. Hinzu kommt das wir blind vor den voelen Updates. Seit doch mal ehrlich jeder freud sich doch schon auf ein neues Update für sein Smartphone oder PC. Keiner lästert darüber das endlich 50 Bugs und Sicherheits Mängel behoben wurden. Jeder will es haben weil dort eine kleine neue Funktionen enthalten ist. Was ich damit sagen will niemand legt mehr Wert auf Nachhaltigkeit.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum die neuen Panels keine WinAC unterstützen !?



Dafür sind die Nano-PCs geschaffen worden. Allerdings ganz schmerzfrei ist
die WinAC MP auch nicht, da Sie hin und wieder einfach das Programm mal
Links liegen lässt und dann nur mit einen Restore wieder in Gang gebracht 
werden kann. 

Ich glaube auch das die Comfort Panel die WinAC garnicht stemmen können.
Mein Gefühl ist das die Multi Panel mehr Dampf hatten, kann vlt daran liegen
das TIA die Panel's ausbremst, wahrscheinlich brauchen Sie einen i7; 16 GB RAM 
und eine SSD.


----------



## Ralle (3 März 2015)

rogseut schrieb:


> Seit doch mal ehrlich jeder freud sich doch schon auf ein neues Update für sein Smartphone oder PC. Keiner lästert darüber das endlich 50 Bugs und Sicherheits Mängel behoben wurden. Jeder will es haben weil dort eine kleine neue Funktionen enthalten ist. Was ich damit sagen will niemand legt mehr Wert auf Nachhaltigkeit.



Das ist Quatsch, ich hab ein iPhone und nicht das neueste möglich BS, weil es nicht sein muß.
SP1 Upd1 mußte sein, wegen der Kompatibilität mit den Kollegen. Ich warte normalerweise eher 3 Monate ab, denn oft genug werden ja Updates sogar zurückgezogen.

Ich finde es falsch, die Herren Kollegen Programmierer zu entschuldigen. Wenn die sich für unsere Probleme nur sie Bohne interessieren würden, dann wären einige unschöne Eigenschaften von TIA schon längst Geschichte, weil einfach und primitiv zu machen (Siehe nur die zu kurzen Felder für Variablen, was wir hier weint vielen Jahren immer weder bemängeln!!!).
Aber offensichtlich ist man so weit von der Realität entfernt und hat ja auch noch nie mit der eigenen Software gearbeitet, dass man das einfach nicht mehr sieht. Ich hatte heute eine ganz banale Problemstellung, Tausch eines FC, der nun 2 Variablen mehr Input hat. TIA hat (wie allerdings auch schon Step7) den Baustein getauscht, aber (fast) alle Inputs falsch verschoben. Also Copy & Paste in AWL (War nun mal AWL), sollte kein Problem sein. Nur muß TIA andauernd Infos zu den Inputs am FC einblenden oder Fehlermeldungen (weil falscher Typ, Menno, seh ich doch selbst, rote Schrift reicht doch sogar für Analphabeten ...) Dann geht das Paste nicht mehr, es sein denn man klickt die Meldung/Info weg oder geht rechts daneben auf den Rest des Feldes, falls das noch zu erreichen ist. Wer das mal machen durfte, der weiß, die Programmierer dieser (nicht abschaltbaren????) Superfunktion mußten nie mit ihrem eigenen Programm so etwas machen. Die tun mit alle nur noch leid und wenn du sagst, irgendwer programmiert in V5.5 um etwas herum, dann werde doch mal konkret, nach meinen TIA-Erfahrungen, kann ich da nur müde lachen. Ich wüßte nicht, wofür ich solche Krücken brauche wie täglich in TIA. In TIA ist auch nicht wirklich viel hinzugekommen, außer Bequemlichkeiten, die jemand, der halbwegs mit seiner Laptop-Tastatur umgehen kann, nicht benötigt, oder die durch andere Bugs zunichte gemacht werden. Der Anfänger tut sich vielleicht leichter, ein halbwegs trainierter/geübter SPS-Programmierer braucht über 80% davon nicht. Und man kann den ganzen Mist offensichtlich nicht abschalten. Das was man aber mal braucht, die Hilfe, die ist um Längen schlechter als die alte Hilfe von Klassik.

PS: Irgendwie landet man immer wieder beim TIA-Bashing. Das ist nicht, weil es mir Freude macht, sondern weil mich die Diskrepanz zwischen Wirklichkeit und Anspruch und die Unfähigkeit der Verantwortlichen das zu erkennen und daraus Maßnahmen abzuleiten, mächtig frustriert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Irgendwie landet man immer wieder beim TIA-Bashing. Das ist nicht, weil es mir Freude macht, sondern weil mich die Diskrepanz zwischen Wirklichkeit und Anspruch und die Unfähigkeit der Verantwortlichen das zu erkennen und daraus Maßnahmen abzuleiten, mächtig frustriert.



Neh da ist kein TIA-Bashiing, meine erfahrungen mit TIA entsprechen in etwas deinen, sogar die Probleme sind die gleich.
In einen andren Thema habe ich mich auch über das Einblenden der großen Roten Kästchen, die gleich alles überdecken
und den Focus so auf sich ziehen, das man wirklich in seinen Arbeitsfluß gestört wird.


----------



## Ralle (3 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Neh da ist kein TIA-Bashiing, meine erfahrungen mit TIA entsprechen in etwas deinen, sogar die Probleme sind die gleich.
> In einen andren Thema habe ich mich auch über das Einblenden der großen Roten Kästchen, die gleich alles überdecken
> und den Focus so auf sich ziehen, das man wirklich in seinen Arbeitsfluß gestört wird.



Argh, das hatte ich gesucht, um das zu bestätigen, aber leider nicht mehr gefunden.
Ich hab gestern kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mal ein kurzes Video von dem Problem zu machen, aber dann war mit die Zeit zu schade.


----------



## bike (3 März 2015)

@Ralle, ich würde es, so wie in der Überschrift geschrieben hast, nennen: Frust
Noch? dürfen wir mit dem TIA spielen und müssen nicht echt produktiv damit arbeiten.

Ich habe mir einmal so die Kommetare hier im Forum von 2011 bis jetzt von, zu und über TIA angschaut.
Bei vielen hat sich die Meinung geändert. Von echter Europhie wie damals lese ich zur Zeit nichts mehr.

Und zur Zeit kämpfen meist die Entwickler und Programmierer mit dem Werkzeug. 
Mir tun jetzt schon die Instandhalter leid, die mit dem System leben müssen.
Zwei Maschinen innerhalb eines Jahres geliefert und zwei verschiedene Entwicklungsumgebungen werden benötig.
Wenn diese vorhanden sind, gut aber wenn nicht oder wenn eines der System nach Crash nicht mehr funktioniert?
Was denkt sich Big$ nur?

Kopf hoch, auch wenn der Hals dreckig ist, du allein kannst es nicht ändern.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (3 März 2015)

Mein Fazit:
Mit TIA kann man arbeiten.
Voraussetzung ist die richtige Hardware (Full-HD, SSD, min. 8GB RAM, min. i5)
Viele Neuerungen / Erweiterungen machen einem das  Leben leichter (SCL, Slice, AT, Array-Zugriffe)
Am lautesten schreien diejenigen, die unter Classic noch im S5-Stil programmiert haben.

Dass die Software noch genügend Stolperstellen und Macken hat, das ist unbestritten.
Genauso wie die Marketing-Versprechen von Siemens nur heisse Luft sind.
Früher war Automatisierungstechnik mal eine seröse Branche. In der Zwischenzeit gelten für die Produkte die gleichen Themen für jede PC-Software auch.
Traurig ... aber wahr.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vollmi (3 März 2015)

Ich frag mich halt manchmal ob es für Siemens nicht günstiger gewesen wäre, Step7 zu überarbeiten anstatt auf der grünen Wiese anzufangen.

Ich meine Step7 war doch ganz okay. Was gefehlt hat war ein SCL Editor der wie in AWL die Schnittstelle mitbringt und aktualisiert.
Und eine durchgehende Variablennachführung. z.B. wenn man in einem UDT/DB whatever einen Variablennamen ändert, das diese Änderung sofort in allen Bausteinen (AWL/SCL/FUP ect) nachgezogen wird (von mir aus nur wenn man die Konsistenzprüfung gleichzeitig offen hat)

Das wären so die Hauptsachen die mir in Step7 gefehlt haben.

Das SPS aktuell halten ist ein NiceToHave in TIA hat mir aber eigentlich nicht gefehlt.

mfG René


----------



## Blockmove (3 März 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich frag mich halt manchmal ob es für Siemens nicht günstiger gewesen wäre, Step7 zu überarbeiten anstatt auf der grünen Wiese anzufangen.



Die Datenbasis für Step7-Classic ist veraltet.
Siemens will alle Tools auf SQL-Server und .NET umstellen.
Das ist im Prinzip verständlich und auch sinnvoll. Langfristig bringt es auch massive Vorteile bei der Integration weiterer Tools.
Man muss etwas über den Tellerrand hinausschauen:
Siemens hat vor einigen Jahren Unigraphics übernommen. Kernprodukt ist das 3D-CAD NX.
Es tauchen immer wieder Gerüchte auf, dass Siemens EPlan haben möchte ...
Wenn man nun allein die Synergie-Effekte UG->EPlan->TIA nimmt, dann steckt darin erhebliches Potential.
Sollten sie dies wirklich alles stemmen, dann haben sie einen massiven Vorteil auf dem Markt.
Naja schauen wir mal was draus wird...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Am lautesten schreien diejenigen, die unter Classic noch im S5-Stil programmiert haben.



Das bestreite ich aber mal, ich habe keinen S5-Stil und bei den Ralle bin ich mir ziemlich
sicher das diesen auch nicht pflegt. Das ist ein Armseliges Argument eine schlechte Software
ein Image zu verpassen, der es nicht entspricht.


----------



## bike (3 März 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Am lautesten schreien diejenigen, die unter Classic noch im S5-Stil programmiert haben.




Also du lehnst dich sehr weit aus dem Fenster.
Wenn du Software von uns anschaust hilft dir S5 Wissen nicht.
Wir verwenden vieles, nahezu alles was S7 kann.
Big$ wundert sich oft, was wir mit Classic machen können.
Und wir schimpfen auch über die TIA Krücke.




Blockmove schrieb:


> Dass die Software noch genügend Stolperstellen und Macken hat, das ist unbestritten.
> Genauso wie die Marketing-Versprechen von Siemens nur heisse Luft sind.
> Früher war Automatisierungstechnik mal eine seröse Branche. In der Zwischenzeit gelten für die Produkte die gleichen Themen für jede PC-Software auch.



Darfst du solch eine Software, mit so vielen Fehlern, deinem Kunden verkaufen und der bezahlt?
Es sind nicht Stolpersteine, es sind schwarze Löcher.
Und wegen seriös: Früher waren die Fehler nur in Win$ Anwendungen, jetzt erreichen sie unsere Technik.

Klasse, wenn beim Landeanflug die Meldung kommt: stand by for restart.


bike


----------



## misu68 (3 März 2015)

Hallo Ralle,

als langjähriger Siemens (und RSLogix)-Programmierer kann ich da nur zustimmen. Jedes Update in TIA ist wie Russisch-Roulette. 
Mit Abstürzen der Entwicklungsumgebung kann ich noch leben, aber das erzeugte Projekt sollte immer konsistent sein und sich von Version zu Version nicht anders verhalten. Ich kann nicht nach jedem Update eine ganze Anlage komplett durchchecken, ob sie an jeder Stelle das tut, was sie soll. Mittlerweile ist es schon so, dass die Konkurrenz sich entspannt zurücklehnen kann und zuschaut, wie sich Siemens sich mit TIA zerlegt. 
Und auch bei größeren Projekten nahmenhafter Kunden mit Beteiligung anderer Firmen höre ich nicht wirklich ein gutes Wort.
 Eigentlich richtig schade, denn ich halte TIA für einen guten Ansatz, der aber wirklich ruiniert wird durch die Unzulänglichkeiten der Software. 
Manchmal scherzen wir schon, dass Lego Mindstorms stabiler läuft - bei den Werten, die hinter den Anlagen teilweise stehen, wird mir manchmal Angst und Bange. 

Gruß,

Michael


----------



## bike (3 März 2015)

misu68 schrieb:


> Manchmal scherzen wir schon, dass Lego Mindstorms stabiler läuft -



Also Mindstorm läuft stabil. Da haben wir in den Workshops noch keinen Abstutz produzieren können. 


bike


----------



## Blockmove (3 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das bestreite ich aber mal, ich habe keinen S5-Stil und bei den Ralle bin ich mir ziemlich
> sicher das diesen auch nicht pflegt. Das ist ein Armseliges Argument eine schlechte Software
> ein Image zu verpassen, der es nicht entspricht.



Sorry, wenn ihr euch betroffen fühlt.
Meine Äusserung bezog sich speziell auf diejenigen, denen vollsymbolische Programmierung, Operantenvorrang, Strukturen, Array, UDTs, SCL nach 20 Jahren S7 immer noch ein Fremdwort sind.
Davon gibt es leider immer noch viel zu viele. Persönlich habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es eben diese sind, die TIA am lautesten ablehnen.
Wenn ich ein altes Projekt aus dem Zeitraum 96-97 migrieren lasse, dann haut mir TIA jede Menge Fehler und Warnungen um die Ohren.
Nehme ich ein aktuelles Projekt, dann läuft es fast fehlerfrei durch.

Also nochmals sorry, falls ich hier jemand auf die Füsse getreten bin. Es lag keine böse Absicht dahinter


----------



## LowLevelMahn (3 März 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Datenbasis für Step7-Classic ist veraltet.
> Siemens will alle Tools auf SQL-Server und .NET umstellen.



das TIA Projektformat ist properitär und weit weg von einem anständigen Datenbanksystem - Siemens macht fast nichts mit dem SQL-Server ausser bei WINCC

und selbst Microsoft macht nichts grosses auf Basis von .Net (Office und VStudio und Konsorten sind weiterhin schön brav in C++ geschrieben - ausser Teile der Oberflächen)

ich glaube TIA ist das einzige Großprojekt das ich bisher auf .Net-Basis gesehen haben - und in .Net Projekten sind leider oft auch viele Kids unterwegs (nach meiner Erfahrung)


----------



## Ralle (3 März 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mein Fazit:
> Mit TIA kann man arbeiten.
> Voraussetzung ist die richtige Hardware (Full-HD, SSD, min. 8GB RAM, min. i5)
> Viele Neuerungen / Erweiterungen machen einem das  Leben leichter (SCL, Slice, AT, Array-Zugriffe)
> ...



In Teilen stimme ich dir zu. Manche Sachen brauche und will ich nicht, Slice z.Bsp. ist auch nur eine Krücke ohne wirkliche Symbolik, also nur, um mal eben auf Bits zuzugreifen o.ä. 
Ansonsten ist es immer gut, ein paar Dinge zu verbessern, aber muß man denn dabei andere Vorteile mal eben einreißen? Wäre Schlimm, wenn in TIA gar nichts besser wäre. Aber die PErformance ist nicht brauchbar. Wenn ich Texte schreibe, ist der erste Buchstabe in 80% der Fälle gar nicht vorhanden oder klein geschrieben, weil es immer einige 10-tel Sekunden dauert (gefühlt 5 Sek.  ) bis man nach Klick auf eine Spalte auch wirklich mit dem Schreiben beginnen kann. Sowas bekommt man vielleicht mit 5-10 Mal schnelleren PC hin, als das was jetzt gerade im Handel ist, denn das System dahinter braucht einfach zu viel Power. Deshalb denke ich, das ist und bleibt eine Totgeburt, gut gedacht, schlecht ... Ich kann damit überhaupt und ganz und gar nicht flüssig arbeiten. Was habt ihr nur alle für geile Laptops. LOL

PS: Gerade habe ich ca. 1,5 Std. benötigt um herauszufinden, wie man in der Symboltabelle Daten exportieren und importieren kann, dass man sogar Daten direkt aus Excel in die Symboltabelle über Paste & Copy umkopieren kann, dass man aber dafür nicht dir gleiche Spaltenreihenfolge verwenden kann, wie beim Import/Export, sondern umgruppieren muß. Außerdem mußte ich lernen, dass es keinen Sinn macht, die Symbolik zu sortieren, um sie dann zu exportieren, denn TIA exportiert wild durcheinander oder nach SQL-ID, was weiß ich. Das hat den kleinen Nachteil, dass man dann in Excel sortieren muß, hier aber kann man die E/A logischer Weise nicht mehr numerisch sortieren, sondern nur nach Text, also kommt in der Reihenfolge %E1.0, %E16.0, %E2.0.

Das ist eine von zig Sachen, die einen einfach nur unglaublich viel Zeit kosten (Methode Trial and Error) und anschließend mit kleinen und großen Mängeln unglaublich nerven. Wenn ich nun wüßte, Siemens reagiert auf Berichte über derartige Dinge, aber so ist es nicht.


----------



## mariob (3 März 2015)

Hi,
@Blockmove, ich denke wir wissen das Deine Meinung keine böse Absicht ist, meine ist es ja auch nicht. Aber mal so als Gegenargument - brauche ich überhaupt eine leistungshungrige Datenbank im Hintergrund? Wir haben heute Rechner mit Rechenleistungen jenseits von gut und böse - und das Zeug wird immer langsamer....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## LowLevelMahn (3 März 2015)

Nochmal für alle - das ist kein SQL-Server drunter - eure TIA-Projektdaten liegen in einem selbstgebastelten Binäformat vor

Ein SQL-Server wäre auch nicht wirklich geeignet für die Baum-Daten eines TIA-Projektes - aber es wäre bestimmt besser gewesen den SQL-Server dafür zu vergewaltigen (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nested_Sets oder sonstiges)
als was eigenes, sehr langsames, fehleranfälliges auf die Beine zu stellen - was ausser von TIA von keiner anderen Software genutzt wird (SQL Server wäre wenigstens was Mio-Fach genutztes/bewährtes) - also nicht von anderen Siemens-Tools und vom Rest der Welt


----------



## vollmi (3 März 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> bis man nach Klick auf eine Spalte auch wirklich mit dem Schreiben beginnen kann. Sowas bekommt man vielleicht mit 5-10 Mal schnelleren PC hin, als das was jetzt gerade im Handel ist, denn das System dahinter braucht einfach zu viel Power. Deshalb denke ich, das ist und bleibt eine Totgeburt, gut gedacht, schlecht ... Ich kann damit überhaupt und ganz und gar nicht flüssig arbeiten. Was habt ihr nur alle für geile Laptops. LOL



Eben das Mörderteil skaliert ja nichtmal mit den geilen Laptops. Da könntest einen Grossrechner heranziehn das Zeug würde wohl immernoch nicht schneller laufen.
Es kommt mir manchmal so vor als hätten die da Warteschlaufen programmiert und vergessen.

Denn wie schon geschrieben, die Rechenpower wird ja nicht genutzt wenn die CPU auf Standby rumdümpeln darf.

mfG René


----------



## bike (3 März 2015)

Ist TIA nicht ein Werkzeug, mit dem wir arbeiten wollen oder müssen?
Wenn mir der rote Hammer nicht gefällt, wenn der nicht funktioniert, dann nehme ich den schwarzen und gut ist es.
Das geht so bei TIA nicht. Da gibt es zuviele Hürden

Es wird über den Sinn und Unsinn und deren Skalierung und Anbindung an Datenbanken von TIA geschrieben.
Soll das Werkzeug nicht einfach funktionieren?

Ich kann kein Projekt mit TIA gebaselt mit gutem Gewissen dem Kunden übergeben sprich verkaufen.


bike


----------



## Krumnix (3 März 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn ich Texte schreibe, ist der erste Buchstabe in 80% der Fälle gar nicht vorhanden oder klein geschrieben, weil es immer einige 10-tel Sekunden dauert (gefühlt 5 Sek.  ) bis man nach Klick auf eine Spalte auch wirklich mit dem Schreiben beginnen kann. Sowas bekommt man vielleicht mit 5-10 Mal schnelleren PC hin, als das was jetzt gerade im Handel ist, denn das System dahinter braucht einfach zu viel Power. Deshalb denke ich, das ist und bleibt eine Totgeburt, gut gedacht, schlecht ....



Und ich dachte immer, ich wäre blöd, wenn ich anfange zu schreiben und der 1. Buchstabe ist klein oder nicht vorhanden. 
Was mich auch nervt ist, das beim Übertragen von Änderungen der 1. Versuch direkt läuft. Hab ich dann ein Bit vergessen oder so, und will es nach der Änderung direkt wieder übertragen, kommt gute 30sec die "Sanduhr" und dann erscheint erst das Fenster "Baustein wird übersetzt" und dann wird es übertragen. Letzt hat sich ein Kunde darüber beschwert, warum das Drehen von einem Eingang so lange dauert. Da stehste dann da und findest das selbst voll peinlich.....


----------



## vollmi (3 März 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Ist TIA nicht ein Werkzeug, mit dem wir arbeiten wollen oder müssen?
> Wenn mir der rote Hammer nicht gefällt, wenn der nicht funktioniert, dann nehme ich den schwarzen und gut ist es.



Natürlich aber Programmierer sind ja doch etwas Technikaffin und wollen wissen wie ein Werkzeug funktioniert (oder eben nicht funktioniert).
Ich persönlich liebe es mich mit neuer Technik auseinanderzusetzen und bin darum auch recht schmerzfrei wenn sie nicht direkt wie erwartet funktioniert.

Ich probier Neues auch mal nur wegen Neu aus und nicht weil ich es brauche.

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Natürlich aber Programmierer sind ja doch etwas Technikaffin und wollen wissen wie ein Werkzeug funktioniert (oder eben nicht funktioniert).
> Ich persönlich liebe es mich mit neuer Technik auseinanderzusetzen und bin darum auch recht schmerzfrei wenn sie nicht direkt wie erwartet funktioniert.
> 
> Ich probier Neues auch mal nur wegen Neu aus und nicht weil ich es brauche.
> ...



Da bin ich im Geschäft eher gegenteilig gestrickt, ich möchte lieber ein Werkzeug was funktioniert.


Ich brauche dieses neue TIA, weil die Classic Panels abgekündigt wurden und die Lagerbestände
zu neige sind.


----------



## bike (3 März 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Natürlich aber Programmierer sind ja doch etwas Technikaffin und wollen wissen wie ein Werkzeug funktioniert (oder eben nicht funktioniert).
> Ich persönlich liebe es mich mit neuer Technik auseinanderzusetzen und bin darum auch recht schmerzfrei wenn sie nicht direkt wie erwartet funktioniert.
> 
> Ich probier Neues auch mal nur wegen Neu aus und nicht weil ich es brauche.
> ...



Ich probiere auch etwas Neues, um nicht von der Entwicklung abgehängt zu werden.
Ein technisches Spielzeug ist manchesmal schon lustig oder spannend.

Aber wenn ich geldverdienen muss, dann habe ich keine Lust herum zu expermentieren und hoffen, ein Projekt wird fertig und funktioniert. 
Das haben die Kunden und auch nicht die Programmierer verdient.


bike


----------



## dornfelder (3 März 2015)

Das hier ist kein TIA-bashing, sondern eine kurze Zusammenfassung dessen, was wir seit ca. 1-2 Jahren hier erfahren. TIA Portal ist für unsere Firma (Maschinen / Anlagenbau) im Prinzip unbrauchbar.
Gründe: 
Performance: diese ist bis und mit V13 unterirdisch, soll aber jetzt mit V13 SP1 besser sein. Aber V13 SP1 hat diverse bugs, die es uns nicht erlauben SP1 einzusetzen (siehe unten). Unsere PG sind mit i5, 64bit OS, 8GB RAM, SSD usw., also durch einige kosteninstensive Upgrades bereits "flott" gemacht.
Nachbearbeitung: mit jeder Versionsänderung - auch jetzt wieder bei V13 SP1 - sahen wir uns mit Änderungen in der Darstellung bestehender HMI-Panelbilder konfrontiert. Das ist ein Unding. Dann gab es ein Transparency Tool. Aber wehe man deinstalliert das nicht, bevor man SP1 installiert !!!!Das ist alles höchst unprofessionell. Eigentlich müsste man SIEMENS mit Schadensersatzforderungen eindecken. Zum Teil wurden uns die Projekte von SIEMENS "geflickt", was uns aber bei der Vielzahl unserer Maschinen und Anlagen nicht viel nützt. Wir erwarten schlichtweg, dass das nicht vorkommt.
HMI/SCADA: die ursprünglich für das TIA angekündigte Durchgängigkeit zwischen Panel und SCADA-Welt ist bekanntermassen nicht vorhanden und wird (lt. SIEMENS) auch nicht mit der derzeitigen Generation Panels kommen. D.h. konkret: die jetzt aktuellen Comfort Panels sind seit ca. 2-3 Jahren auf dem Markt. Aufgrund der vorgesehenen Produktlebensdauer wird also in den nächsten 5-7 Jahren von SIEMENS diesbezüglich nichts zu erwarten sein. Daher wechseln wir jetzt auf SCADA-Ebene auf ein Nicht-SIEMENS-Produkt. Wenn es eh nicht durchgängig ist, kann ich auch gleich auf ein besseres Produkt wechseln. Abgesehen davon ist WinCC professional noch weit von dem Stand weg, den das WinCC hatte. 
Abstürze: immer noch unerklärliche Abstürze während des Arbeitens mit TIA. Und das 3-4 Jahre nach der Ersteinführung von TIA.

Ach ja: und bei der beworbenen Effizienzsteigerung um 30% beim Arbeiten mit TIA hat sich offenbar ein Vorzeichenfehler eingeschlichen 

Kurzum: (für uns) unbrauchbar. Echten Support oder effiziente bugfixes gibt es praktisch nicht. Meisten heisst es: Warten auf das nächste Update. Ist auch nicht verwunderlich bei der Vielzahl an Problemen. Wir haben den Eindruck, man wird mit aller Gewalt zur Konkurrenz getrieben und evaluieren derzeit Alternativanbieter; mit allen Konsequenzen, die das hat.

Ich sage bewusst "für uns" unbrauchbar. Wenn ich keine alten Anlagen zu betreuen habe und alles neu im TIA aufsetzen kann, mag das anders aussehen. Wir haben aber die Situation, eine Vielzahl von bestehenden Anlagen betreuen und immer wieder updaten zu dürfen. Da ist z.B. Durchgängigkeit zwischen den Versionen ein absolutes Muss. Ein Projekt im V12 Modus, kann ich z.B. mit V13 SP1 nicht mehr übersetzen, wenn ich zwischenzeitlich in V13 Bausteine geändert oder ergänzt habe (wie gesagt: das Projekt ist und bleibt im V12 Modus). Das ist ein bug im SP1, bei SIEMENS bekannt und wird mit UPD2 behoben sein. Was mache ich bis dahin? Logisch: nicht auf SP1 umsteigen. Aber wozu habe ich denn dann einen SUS-Vertrag, wenn die Updates nicht zu gebrauchen sind. Und wozu habe ich jetzt 7 Monate auf das SP1 gewartet? 

Ich könnte endlos weitere Beispiele nennen. Nochmal: es geht mir nicht um TIA-bashing, aber der derzeitige Stand und die Entwicklung der letzten beiden Jahre haben bei uns das Fass schlichtweg zum Überlaufen gebracht.
Doch: etwas Positives gibt es. Der SCL-Compiler ist im TIA wirklich brauchbar. Kein Vergleich zur Classic-Version. Wenn dem erfolgreichen Compilier-Ergebnis nicht ein Absturz zuvor kommt 
Ich wünsche allen Forumsteilnehmern wirklich bessere Erfahrungen, als die, die wir machen.


----------



## UniMog (3 März 2015)

Also ich arbeite jeden Tag 6-10 Stunden mit TIA und habe auch hier und dort Probleme und auch mal einen  Absturz aber
bei einigen Berichten über TIA frage ich mich ob es 2 Versionen TIA V13 SP1 Update 1 gibt oder Probleme in Verbindung mit anderer Software!!!!!

Der gleichen Meinung wie Blockmove bin ich auch "Am lautesten schreien diejenigen, die unter Classic noch im S5-Stil programmiert haben."
Umdenken und sich auf etwas Neues einlassen fällt vielen nicht leicht....das kann man fast mit dem Erfolg von SCL vergleichen.... nicht falsch verstehen SCL ist toll aber 
Heute kommen viele aus dem Studium und kennen eine Hochsprache und lassen sich ungern auf Graph,KOP,FUP oder AWL ein nach dem Motto "Was der Bauer nicht kennt frisst er nicht"

Was ich damit sagen will ist dass man Neuem gegenüber auch aufgeschlossen sein muß was natürlich nicht alle Bugs von Siemens rechtfertigt.



bike schrieb:


> Wenn du Software von uns anschaust hilft dir S5 Wissen nicht
> Wir verwenden vieles, nahezu alles was S7 kann.
> Big$ wundert sich oft, was wir mit Classic machen können.
> 
> bike



Da hätte ich gerne mal eine Kostprobe von....... Was Ihr alles macht vielleicht lern ich noch etwas......


----------



## Blockmove (3 März 2015)

@dornfelder

Zur Pflege von Bestandsanlagen ist TIA wirklich nicht geeignet.
Unsere Strategie :
Bestandsanlagen mit 300er bleiben in Classic.
Neuanlagen kommen mit 1500er, Comfort-Panel und TIA.

Beim Thema HMI bin ich von TIA am meisten enttäuscht.
Eigentlich ist TIA hier nur Flex. 2010.
Wenn man sich im Vorfeld die Marketing-Versprechen angehört hat, dann klafft hier die größte Lücke zur traurigen Realität

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB (3 März 2015)

@Blockmove
Dornfelder spricht hier aber eher etwas an was mir auch sauer aufstößt ...

Du kannst mit TIA auch keine "Bestandsanlagen" warten, welche von 0 auf mit TIA entwickelt wurden ... weil du selbst da ein erhebliches Risiko eingehst, aufs Näschen zu fliegen.
Ganz einfach wg. der Tatsache, das TIA scheinbar in jeder Version ein neues Projektformat mit neuen Problemen verwendet, deswegen auch dieser ganze Konvertierungsdreck ab V-1.

Wenn du heute eine Anlaga mit einer S7-1500 V1.7 mit TIA V13 SP1 UPD1 programmierst, da noch dazu die von dir geliebten Meldeverfahren verwendest, und dieselbe Anlage in 5 Jahren mit TIA V16 geändert werden soll,
dann wage ich nicht wirklich vorherzusagen was dabei dann passieren wird, und vor allem was hinterher nicht mehr oder anders funktioniert ...

Ja, ich weiß es gibt VMs die hervorragen funktionieren, ja ich verwende VMWare selbst tagtäglich x Stunden, aber bei TIA ist es ja fast schon so, das du für jedes Update eine VM brauchst, und obgleich mein Laptop über 1,6 TB HDD verfügt, so sind auch die irgendwann mal platt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (3 März 2015)

@msb

Das sehe ich im Prinzip auch so.
Und letztlich hatten wir das selbe Thema beim S7-Graph auch schon vor x-Jahren.
Siemens hatte den FC72 geändert und auf einmal war der über 8K groß und damit hatten wir Probleme beim Einsatz der alten CPU314 mit der max.Bausteingöße.
Damals haben wir an etlichen Anlagen die CPUs getauscht.
Ähnlches gabs auch beim Einsatz der CP342-5. Irgendwann waren die Bausteine in der Bibliothek nict mehr kompatibel zur alten Hardware.
Damit unsere Instandhalter nicht ins offene Messer laufen, haben wir die Kombination aus CPU und CP gegen DP-CPUs getauscht.
Gleiches Thema bei den 443-Ethernet-CPs. Ab einem bestimmten Ausgabestand der CP musste die CPU auch einen mindest Firmwarestand haben.

Also letztlich ändert sich bei der 1500er wohl auch nicht viel in der Hinsicht.


----------



## UniMog (3 März 2015)

Warum soll ich mit TIA keine Bestandsanlagen warten können ??? Das ist doch Blödsinn.

Erstmal habe ich zum warten von alten Anlagen die nächsten 10 Jahre mein Step7 Classic und wenn etwas mit TIA Vx erstellt worden ist gab es bei mir noch keine 
Probleme es mit V13 öder höher mit 1% Arbeitseinsatz weiter zu bearbeiten.

Für die selbstständigen unter uns bringt es auch Geld weil Firmen irgendwann investieren bzw. umbauen müssen... und das ist auch gut so


----------



## MasterOhh (3 März 2015)

Für mich als Außenstehender (kenne nur TIA 10 basic *grusel*) klingt das echt so als ob TIA im Prinzip ein großer Haufen Bloatware ist.
Was mich interessieren täte: Setzt ihr es ein weil eure Kundes es so verlangen, oder eher doch aus eigenem Antrieb, weil "Einmal Siemens, immer Siemens" ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2015)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren täte: Setzt ihr es ein weil eure Kundes es so verlangen, oder eher doch aus eigenem Antrieb, weil "Einmal Siemens, immer Siemens" ?



Einen Umstieg zu einen anderen Lieferanten machst du mal nicht so eben nebenbei,
da muss schon so einiges passieren, aber Siemens ist mit TIA auf dem besten Weg
einen die Endscheidung zu erleichtern.


----------



## zako (3 März 2015)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren täte: Setzt ihr es ein weil eure Kundes es so verlangen, oder eher doch aus eigenem Antrieb, weil "Einmal Siemens, immer Siemens" ?



Es gibt noch viel mehr Punkte die bei einer Entscheidung Pro/Contra für einen Hersteller zu bewerten sind, als ein SW- Tool allein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2015)

zako schrieb:


> Es gibt noch viel mehr Punkte die bei einer Entscheidung Pro/Contra für einen Hersteller zu bewerten sind, als ein SW- Tool allein.



Meiner Meinung nach kann das aber sehr großen einfluß ausüben.
Wenn man damit Geld verdienen will, hat es einfach zu funktionieren,
da gibt es kein wenn und aber. Das Verlangen doch unsere Kunden 
auch von unserer Arbeit.


----------



## UniMog (3 März 2015)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Für mich als Außenstehender (kenne nur TIA 10 basic *grusel*) klingt das echt so als ob TIA im Prinzip ein großer Haufen Bloatware ist.
> Was mich interessieren täte: Setzt ihr es ein weil eure Kundes es so verlangen, oder eher doch aus eigenem Antrieb, weil "Einmal Siemens, immer Siemens" ?



Basic 10.5 ist echt *grusel...* aber auch schon 5 Jahre her...
Wir setzen es aus eigenem Antrieb ein und weil man sonst den Hersteller für die Automatisierung auf lange Sicht wechseln muß... 

Aber irgendwie sind die Erfahrungen hier mit TIA auch sehr unterschiedlich. Ich habe mir zB. noch nie ein Projekt zerschossen oder eine Bibliothek wie einige hier berichten.


----------



## bike (3 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Warum soll ich mit TIA keine Bestandsanlagen warten können ??? Das ist doch Blödsinn.
> 
> Erstmal habe ich zum warten von alten Anlagen die nächsten 10 Jahre mein  Step7 Classic und wenn etwas mit TIA Vx erstellt worden ist gab es bei  mir noch keine
> Probleme es mit V13 öder höher mit 1% Arbeitseinsatz weiter zu bearbeiten.
> ...



Du bist der Meinung man darf einfach alles so umrüsten wie der Programmierer es will?
Wenn  der Kunde in der Instandhaltung und im Pflichtenheft stehen hast du  darfst z.B. nur Version 12 verwenden, was machst du dann?
Und wenn du  das gesamte  Projekt nicht hast sondern nur Teile? Es arbeiten mehrere  Firmen daran.  Dann kannst du alles so machen wie es willst?
Solche Kunden hätte ich auch gern.




zako schrieb:


> Es gibt noch viel mehr Punkte die bei einer Entscheidung Pro/Contra für einen Hersteller zu bewerten sind, als ein SW- Tool allein.


Stimmt aber nur bedingt.
Wichtig ist, dass man die Komponenten eines Herstellers auch sinnvoll programmieren  kann.
Wenn ich in das aktuelle Pflichtenheft von dem Autohersteller von hier schaue, ist Big$ nicht mehr standardmäßig gesetzt.
Und das ist auch gut so.


bike


----------



## UniMog (3 März 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Du bist der Meinung man darf einfach alles so umrüsten wie der Programmierer es will?
> Wenn  der Kunde in der Instandhaltung und im Pflichtenheft stehen hast du  darfst z.B. nur Version 12 verwenden, was machst du dann?
> Und wenn du  das gesamte  Projekt nicht hast sondern nur Teile? Es arbeiten mehrere  Firmen daran.  Dann kannst du alles so machen wie es willst?
> Solche Kunden hätte ich auch gern.
> ...



Ja ich habe vielleicht in der Richtung "Glück" 
Ich mache alles immer nur mit der aktuellen Version und habe auch in allen Angeboten stehen "Step7 V13 SP1 oder höher"
Klar ich verfüge auch noch über TIA 10.5 / TIA 11 / TIA12 usw. und wenn es erforderlich wäre würde ich auch unter V12 oder so einem Kunden helfen.
Von Step7 habe ich auch alles alte usw. auf dem Server und auch alte Betriebssysteme.... wenn ich will kann ich die Zeit 20 Jahre zurück stellen ....... will ich aber nicht wirklich

Bei Eplan biete ich auch nur die aktuelle Version 2.4 usw. an ..... Dafür habe ich letztendlich die Wartungsverträge bei Siemens und Eplan damit ich immer auf dem neusten Stand bin.


----------



## zako (3 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie sind die Erfahrungen hier mit TIA auch sehr unterschiedlich. Ich habe mir zB. noch nie ein Projekt zerschossen oder eine Bibliothek wie einige hier berichten.



... also den Eindruck habe ich auch (bei mir läuft spätestens seit V13SP1 alles recht stabil und flüssig). 
Warum es solche Unterschiede gibt - keine Ahnung. Z.B. hat RN berichtet, dass das Öffnen eines Bausteins bei ihn 3x solange dauert als unter STEP7 5.x.
Wenn ich z.B.  einen DB geöffnet habe, dann sind die anderen direkt nach den anklicken sofort da.


----------



## misu68 (4 März 2015)

Das mit dem Autohersteller kann ich auch unterschreiben. Wir sind in verschiedensten Firmen und Märkten tätig und können einen Trend weg von der SPS und hin zu "customized solutions" erkennen (bei den Subkomponenten einer Linie - die Hauptsteuerung bleibt natürlich eine SPS). Wenn bei einer SPS was defekt ist, dann kann ich es zwar sehr einfach ersetzen, muss aber auch gleich einen Programmierer hinterherschicken, weil sich die Baugruppe eh mindestens vom Versionsstand zwischenzeitlich geändert hat und im günstigsten Fall die Hardwareconfig neu kompiliert werden muss. Bei den aktuellen Versionsproblemen und Konvertierungen stößt man dann evtl. auf noch größere Probleme dabei. Bei den customized solutions hat man dann eine Ersatzbaugruppe auf Lager, die man per dop-in einfach austauschen kann, was die Ausfallzeit minimiert.

Michael


----------



## Ralle (4 März 2015)

zako schrieb:


> ... also den Eindruck habe ich auch (bei mir läuft spätestens seit V13SP1 alles recht stabil und flüssig).
> Warum es solche Unterschiede gibt - keine Ahnung. Z.B. hat RN berichtet, dass das Öffnen eines Bausteins bei ihn 3x solange dauert als unter STEP7 5.x.
> Wenn ich z.B.  einen DB geöffnet habe, dann sind die anderen direkt nach den anklicken sofort da.



Ihr Glücklichen, was müßt ihr für Arbeitsplatzrechner haben. 

Scrollen in der Symbolik oder gar in in den HMI-Meldungen bei der HMI-Projektierung, das ist fast nicht möglich. Schneckentempo und dadurch natürlich: Wenn ich stoppen will, gehts immer noch ein ganzes Stück weiter, also wieder zurück. Das ist nicht lustig, beim "flüssigen" Arbeiten.


----------



## Verpolt (4 März 2015)

@Ralle,

mich würde interessieren, wie deine CPU-Auslastung im Taskmanager ausschaut.
Sind den alle Kerne aktiv? (wieviele kann eig. TIA?)

Läuft parallel eine VM?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 März 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ihr Glücklichen, was müßt ihr für Arbeitsplatzrechner haben.
> 
> Scrollen in der Symbolik oder gar in in den HMI-Meldungen bei der HMI-Projektierung, das ist fast nicht möglich. Schneckentempo und dadurch natürlich: Wenn ich stoppen will, gehts immer noch ein ganzes Stück weiter, also wieder zurück. Das ist nicht lustig, beim "flüssigen" Arbeiten.



das kann aber auch an deinen Alter liegen, ab 100 sind Augen und Finger nicht mehr so im einklang


----------



## bike (4 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> das kann aber auch an deinen Alter liegen, ab 100 sind Augen und Finger nicht mehr so im einklang



Das ist Altersdiskriminierung!
So etwas geht ja garnicht. 

Muss man wirklich im taskmanger nachschauen, was ein Programm bzw das OS macht?
Die sollen das machen wofür die gekauft sind.


bike


----------



## Verpolt (4 März 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Muss man wirklich im taskmanger nachschauen, was ein Programm bzw das OS macht?



Ja, hat Vorteile.
Was kann eine Software dafür, wenn das OS "ungünstig" eingestellt ist.


----------



## Ralle (4 März 2015)

Verpolt schrieb:


> @Ralle,
> 
> mich würde interessieren, wie deine CPU-Auslastung im Taskmanager ausschaut.
> Sind den alle Kerne aktiv? (wieviele kann eig. TIA?)
> ...



Das ist unterschiedlich, geht bis 50% hoch bei 2 Kernen, aber der Lüfter fängt an zu schnaufen, sobald TIA gestartet ist. Das ist sonst nie so.
Bei mir läuft Windows immer in einer VM. Daran sollte es aber nciht liegen, denn was immer ich in der VM bisher laufen ließ, es war bisher nie soooo langsam, schon gar nicht so langsam wie TIA.
(Step7, Simotion, Twincat, Office, PNOZMulti-Configurator)

PS. Ich hab einen i7 mit 2 Kernen, 2,8GHz und 8GB RAM. Das war bisher immer genug.


----------



## Verpolt (4 März 2015)

wie ist die Aufteilung deines Ram's in Host und VM.
sind die I7 nicht immer mit min. 4 Kernen ausgestattet?

Die Kerne können mMn auch "verteilt" werden


----------



## UniMog (4 März 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das ist unterschiedlich, geht bis 50% hoch bei 2 Kernen, aber der Lüfter fängt an zu schnaufen, sobald TIA gestartet ist. Das ist sonst nie so.
> Bei mir läuft Windows immer in einer VM. Daran sollte es aber nciht liegen, denn was immer ich in der VM bisher laufen ließ, es war bisher nie soooo langsam, schon gar nicht so langsam wie TIA.
> (Step7, Simotion, Twincat, Office, PNOZMulti-Configurator)
> 
> PS. Ich hab einen i7 mit 2 Kernen, 2,8GHz und 8GB RAM. Das war bisher immer genug.



Für ne VM finde ich 8 GB nicht so prickelnd..... Hast du eine SSD oder auch noch eine normale HDD ?????

Ich weiß auch nicht warum Ihr alle immer mit VM arbeitet ?????? Welche Version bei der VM ?????


----------



## UniMog (4 März 2015)

Bei mir tut sich nicht viel wenn TIA auf ist und ich zB. ein Projekt übersetze.....


----------



## Verpolt (4 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Für ne VM finde ich 8 GB nicht so prickelnd...



zumahl die 8Gb ja aufgeteilt werden müssen. 
zB.: 4Gb Host und 4Gb Client, sofern 64Bit OS.
Bei 32Bit Büchsen können die ja max ~3,2 Gb adressieren.

Auf jeden Fall sind für TIA nicht die empfohlenen 8Gb vorhanden, wenn die in der VM ausgeführt wird


----------



## ChristophD (4 März 2015)

ich habe auch nur VM's und die haben per default nur 2 Cores und 2 GB RAM, aber Performance Probleme beim arbeiten mit meinen Standardprojekten habe ich nicht.
Wenn ich mal ein größeres Projekt habe oder Projekte migrieren muss dann sind es 4 VCores und 4 GB RAM.
Als Basis habe ich einen Xeon E5-2640 mit 32GB RAM und SSD.

I7 mit 2 Cores hört sich nach nem Laptop an, eventuell mal schauen ob der Energiesparplan deaktiviert ist und die CPU auch auf 100% läuft und nicht runtergetaktet wird wie das bei Laptops so üblich ist.


----------



## Ralle (4 März 2015)

Ich hab eine MacbookPro, das hatte den i7, als dieser gerade rauskam und da hatte der nur 2 Kerne.
Die Kerne sind beide auch für die VM freigegeben, die nutzt auch beide, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, man kann der VM auch vorrangige Prio geben.
Meine VM ist von Parallels, das ist für mich die beste für den Mac und die ist richtig schnell. Virtual Box ist dagegen die reinste Schnecke, ich habs getestet.
Die VM hat 4GB zugeteilt und ich hab eine 1TB-SSD. Seitdem die im Laptop ist, ist er insgesamt spürbar schneller, logo.
Ich würde das Geschwindigkeitsproblem nicht in der VM suchen, denn es gibt kein anderes Programm, das so lahm in der Bedienung ist, normalerweise war PNOZMulti immer so ein Teil, wass ein wenig behäbig war, deswegen denke ich, daß ich durchaus sagen kann, dass TIA megalangsam ist.

Ach so, die 4 GB sind nie komplett ausgenutzt, ausgelagert wird eher nicht. 8GB RAM nur für TIA zu verlangen ist ein Armutszeugnis für die Entwickler. Jetzt gerade sind 2,55GB genutzt, alles offen. Aber es ist doch klar, egal wie viel GB man hat, wenn das Programm auf diese Riesenmenge zugreift, darin sucht und sortiert, das dauert eben, also ist die Frage, warum verballert TIA dermaßen viel Speicher?


----------



## RONIN (4 März 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ach so, die 4 GB sind nie komplett ausgenutzt, ausgelagert wird eher nicht.


Mittlerweile is es bei mir (gottseidank) nicht mehr so schlimm wie du es beschreibst. Am Desktop (i7/16GB/SSD/kein VM) ist die V13 bei mir erträglich, am Laptop i5/4Gb/HD nach wie vor grausam. Am Desktop hab ich sicherheitshalber sogar die Auslagerungsdatei komplett deaktiviert damit das BS ja nicht auf die Idee kommt irgendwas auszulagern.
Wofür braucht man denn die geforderten 8/16GB sonst? 



Ralle schrieb:


> 8GB RAM nur für TIA zu verlangen ist ein Armutszeugnis für die Entwickler.


Das ist eher ein Zeugnis der Hilflosigkeit.

Zum Thema:
Die V13 am Desktoprechner fühlt sich jetzt ungefähr so an wie Flexible. Nicht elends-langsam, aber wirklich schnelles Gefühl kommt auch keines auf.
Mich stören am meisten:

 Diese kurzen Gedenkpausen nach jedem Mausklick, wenns auch nur ne 10tel Sekunde ist.
Jedesmal nach der kleinsten Änderung muss man wieder warten bis er übersetzt hat
Jedesmal die Gedenkpause wenn man auf SPS-Dowload drückt bis dann das Fenster aufgeht.
Die ganzen Eingabetabellen - 3 Mausklicks (Markieren/Editieren/Cursor setzen) wenn man was ändern muss. Mit der Tastatur muss man auch jedes mal ein "Enter" nachjagen damit man editieren darf. Meldetexte tippen ist die reinste Freude....
Das ständige hin un herrücken der Eigenschaftsfenster (mal zu groß/ mal zu klein)
und so weiter.

Das WinCC-TIA ist aber deutlich am zähsten. Vor allem der Grafik-Editor. Wenn man das erste mal ein Control reinzieht...
Wie seht ihr die Sache mit WinCC? Ich mein, das Programmieren geht gerade so, aber WinCC macht wirklich keinen Spaß.

Das ganze fühlt sich einfach nicht schnell an, ich komme mir selbst einfach langsam vor. Ich weiß das ich effektiv wahrscheinlich nicht soooo viel langsamer bin, aber vom Gefühl her... Die ganzen Unzulänglichkeit dazu und schon hab ich wieder nen Wutausbruch.


----------



## bike (4 März 2015)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Ja, hat Vorteile.
> Was kann eine Software dafür, wenn das OS "ungünstig" eingestellt ist.



Wenn Entwickler unfähig sind, eine vernüntige Software zu schreiben?
Andere Programme funktionieren zuverlässig und schnell.
Dann braucht man nach deiner Definition für jedes Programm einen eigenen Rechner? Mensch du musst ja wirklich Geld überhaben. 
Bei meinem OS funktioniert alles und sogar gut, schnell und zuverlässig.

@Ralle: es ist eben so wie es in der Bibel steht: Du sollst keine andere Software neben mir nutzen, sagt Big$ und TIA(oder so ähnlich).

Software ist das Werkzeug für Programmierer. Und der Lieferant des Werkzeuges muss das richtige Werkzeug liefern, ohne, dass man z.B. bei einem Hammer den Stiel vor Gebrauch einbauen muss.



bike


----------



## UniMog (4 März 2015)

Ein teures Mac ist toll aber ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen das als PG mit VM zu für die Windows-Welt zu missbrauchen...... Sorry Ralle nicht böse gemeint



RONIN schrieb:


> Die V13 am Desktoprechner fühlt sich jetzt ungefähr so an wie Flexible. Nicht elends-langsam, aber wirklich schnelles Gefühl kommt auch keines auf.
> Mich stören am meisten:
> 
> Diese kurzen Gedenkpausen nach jedem Mausklick, wenns auch nur ne 10tel Sekunde ist.
> ...



Ja das alles stimmt mehr oder weniger je na persönlichem empfinden oder wie auch immer......
Ich habe keinen Desktop-Rechner und mache alles nur mit dem Laptop....... Aber auch ohne TIA weiß ich das man öfters mal Geld in die Hand nimmt und einen wirklich guten Laptop kaufen muß....
ist halt mein Werkzeug und damit meine ich nicht das TOP-Angebot aus dem Saturn oder Media Markt


----------



## Verpolt (4 März 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Dann braucht man nach deiner Definition für jedes Programm einen eigenen Rechner? Mensch du musst ja wirklich Geld überhaben. ...bike



Nein, so war das nicht gemeint.
Minimale -oder besser - empfohlene Systemvoraussetzungen sollt ein PC schon haben.

Und Kohle steckt im Haus


----------



## MasterOhh (4 März 2015)

Ich frage mich wozu TIA die ganzen Hardwarepower benötigt? Ich meine, im Endeffekt ist das ja auch nur eine Sammlung von Editoren und ein Compiler. Oder Schürft Big$ da noch heimlich Bitcoins im Hintergrund?
Mal zum Vergleich.
Empfohlende Systemvoraussetzungen:
TIA 13: 3,3Ghz Corei5, 8GB RAM, 5(?)GB Festplattenspeicher
Codesys V3.x: Pentium 3GHz, 1GB RAM, 1GB Festplattenspeicher
TwinCAT 3: Pentium 1,6GHz, 2GB RAM, 3GB Festplattenspeicher (500MB für TwinCAT + 2,5GB für Visual Studio)
TwinCAT 2: 486DX oder Pentium, 16MB RAM, 100(?)MB Festplattenspeicher  (<= kein Ahnung von welcher Uraltversion, aber das ist immernoch die offizielle Empfehlung  )

Mein Programmierlappi ist ein C2Duo mit 3GHz, 4GB RAM und Win 7 64Bit. Darauf kann ich TwinCAT 3 und ein virtuelles WinXP auf dem Step 7 5.5 läuft gleichzeitig offen haben und mit beidem flüssig arbeiten. 
PLUS Div. Office Anwendungen und Lotus Notes die bei mir eigentlich immer im Hintergrund laufen.


----------



## RONIN (4 März 2015)

bike schrieb:


> wie es in der Bibel steht: Du sollst keine andere Software neben mir nutzen


Du sollt keine anderen Götter/Hersteller haben neben mir.
Du sollst nicht begehren deines nächsten Herstellers SPS.

... Und wie lauten die anderen 7? Und wer ist überhaupt der Prophet?



bike schrieb:


> Software ist das Werkzeug für Programmierer. Und der Lieferant des Werkzeuges muss das richtige Werkzeug liefern, ohne, dass man z.B. bei einem Hammer den Stiel vor Gebrauch einbauen muss.


 Da bekommt der Zimmermann einen Vorschlaghammer der innen mit Blei ausgegossen ist, dann sagt man ihm er braucht für die Verwendung mehr Muskeln und zeigt ihm das Bodybuilder-Studio...



UniMog schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Desktop-Rechner und mache alles nur mit dem Laptop.......
> Aber auch ohne TIA weiß ich das man öfters mal Geld in die Hand nimmt und einen wirklich guten Laptop kaufen muß....


 Das ist schon klar und ich stimme dir da zu. Wir machen auch alles über das Laptop. Ich hasse es ganz besonders 2 Maschinen zu haben, wo auf der einen was drauf ist, auf der andern nicht. Dort ist Umgebung so konfiguriert, drüben wieder so...

 Das ich überhaupt einen Desktop-PC hab ist ein wenig anders bewandert.
Der Laptop (i5/4GB/HD) war das bestehende Standardgerät den bei uns alle haben.
Damit waren die bisherigen Siemens-Anwendungen (und anderes) kein Problem.

Da wir dann aber bei TIAv11 schnell den Horror bekommen haben, galt es erst mal die Fragen zu beantworten:

Wird das mit mehr Leistung wirklich so viel besser? Bringen neue Geräte wirklich was?
Wieviel Leistung brauchen wir denn, welche Geräte sollen wir dann für alle anschaffen?
Ich hab mir dann eben besagten Desktop-PC ins Haus gestellt um diese Fragen zu beantworten.

Wie wir mittlerweile wissen lautet die Antwort auf Frage 1: "Bedingt" und die auf Frage 2: "So viel du für Geld kaufen kannst".
Da wir damals aber nicht sehr von TIAv11 begeistert waren, wurde TIA und die Laptop-Umstellung auf die lange Bank geschoben.
Jetzt machen wir aber doch schon ein bisschen was damit und der kritische Punkt ist erreicht.


----------



## bike (5 März 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> Du sollt keine anderen Götter/Hersteller haben neben mir.
> Du sollst nicht begehren deines nächsten Herstellers SPS.
> 
> ... Und wie lauten die anderen 7? Und wer ist überhaupt der Prophet?
> ...



Sorry, dass die Ironietags nicht angezeigt werden.
Ich bin nicht bereit, mich wegen den Fehlern anderer meine Arbeitsart  und -motivation zu ändern.
Dass TIA ein totgeborenes Kind ist und nur mit Maschinen oder sind es neue Versionen und Servicepacks und HotFixes am Leben erhalten wird, ist doch inzwischen Fakt.

Zu dem Thema andere Hersteller: Ich habe / hatte die Gelegenheit Fanuc CNC und PLC zu programmieren. Ist nicht so echt HighTech, aber es funktioniert.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2015)

Was bringen eigentlich Buttons die man nicht anklicken kann?

Wenn ich ein Projekt öffne dauert das ja hin und wieder eine Kaffeetasse lang, leider
kommt es vor das man nicht das richtige Projekt anklickt. Upps, also 'abbrechen', es 
ist keine zweite Tasse in der Kanne. Das geht ja garnicht die Taste ist ausgegraut.

Wann wird Sie den mal bedienbar, wenn nicht während der Kaffeepause?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2015)

Irgendwo hatten wir das auch schon mal mit dem Sotieren im Baum, 
warum Sotiert TIA seit dem SP1 nicht mehr im Baum?

Ich habe immer bei den Bildnamen die Bildnummern im Text damit ich eine Struktur
aufbauen kann, früher funktionierte das doch schon mal. Nach welchen Kriterien wird
jetzt sotiert?

Das ist ja mal wieder mehr als Ärgerlich, das Siemens sich nicht an der Grundlage aller
gängigen EDV Programme hält.


----------



## UniMog (6 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Was bringen eigentlich Buttons die man nicht anklicken kann?
> 
> Wenn ich ein Projekt öffne dauert das ja hin und wieder eine Kaffeetasse lang, leider
> kommt es vor das man nicht das richtige Projekt anklickt. Upps, also 'abbrechen', es
> ...



Stimmt das ist scheisse aber bei fast allen kannst du auf abbrechen drücken und zu 99% tut sich nichts...





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Irgendwo hatten wir das auch schon mal mit dem Sotieren im Baum,
> warum Sotiert TIA seit dem SP1 nicht mehr im Baum?
> 
> Ich habe immer bei den Bildnamen die Bildnummern im Text damit ich eine Struktur
> ...



Wo im Projektnavigator ????? oder wo ??? Bei mir im Projektnavigator sortiert TIA aber.


----------



## faust (6 März 2015)

Hallo,

das mit der alphabetischen Sortierung von Bildern oder anderen Objekten im Baum funktioniert.........

...solange du nicht versuchst, online zu gehen! Dann schießt die Reihenfolge ins Kraut (und lässt sich glaube ich auch nur durch Schließen/Neustarten des Portals wieder geradeziehen).

<Ironie_ein>
Wie jemand dieses Verhalten implementieren konnte verdient meine uneingeschränkte Hochachtung, so krude kann ich nicht denken.
<Ironie_aus>


Gruß, Fred


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Stimmt das ist scheisse aber bei fast allen kannst du auf abbrechen drücken und zu 99% tut sich nichts...



Hallo Christian,
ich kann ihn nicht einmal drücken, dann kann man ihn gleich weglassen.




faust schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit der alphabetischen Sortierung von Bildern oder anderen Objekten im Baum funktioniert.........
> 
> ...



Danke Fred, ich wollt schon gerade meinen Rechner vom Schreibtisch schubsen.

Jedesmal TIA neu starten ist auch irgendwie nicht schön, aber das muss man eh,
TIA stürzt ja Regelmäßig ab.


----------



## UniMog (6 März 2015)

faust schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit der alphabetischen Sortierung von Bildern oder anderen Objekten im Baum funktioniert.........
> 
> ...



Stimmt wenn ich online gehe ist die Sortierung weg....... aber wenn ich wieder offline gehe wird sofort wieder sortiert...... auf alle Fälle bei einer der 1200er neben der ich sitz
Starten muß ich nichts neu


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2015)

Ich nehme mal an das es eine Art TIA-Roulette sein soll.


----------



## Ralle (6 März 2015)

faust schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit der alphabetischen Sortierung von Bildern oder anderen Objekten im Baum funktioniert.........
> 
> ...



Das mit der Sortierung nervt mich auch, aber ich glaube, wenn man dann wieder Offline geht, kann man auf den Spaltenkopf klicken und die Sortierung wieder herstellen, genau das geht online auch nicht!
Ich habe jetzt meine Bausteine noch einmal in Untergruppen abgespeichert (System, Profibus, Daten, Station1 ....) Da stehen dann nicht so viele Bausteine in einer Gruppe und man muß nicht zu lange suchen.


----------



## bike (7 März 2015)

@Ralle: macht es nicht Sinn, einfach aufzustellen was funktioniert?
Ich kämpfe noch? mit den Grundlagen von hardwareprojektieren und den Editoren.

Schönes Wochende


bike


----------



## UniMog (7 März 2015)

bike schrieb:


> @Ralle: macht es nicht Sinn, einfach aufzustellen was funktioniert?
> Ich kämpfe noch? mit den Grundlagen von hardwareprojektieren und den Editoren.
> 
> Schönes Wochende
> ...



Du hast noch nicht viel mit TIA gemacht  oder??


----------



## bike (8 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Du hast noch nicht viel mit TIA gemacht  oder??



Stimmt, noch darf ich Step7 machen, da ich CNC und PCS7 mache und da geht es noch(wie lange noch?) mit Step 7 Classic.
Ich versuche, wenn mal Zeit ist mich in das TIA einzuarbeiten und das was ich bisher sehe / gemacht habe zeigt, dass das nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.
Wenn ich Fanuc machen darf, war ich füher genervt, heute finde ich gut, Hauptsache kein TIA.
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich zuwenig mit TIA mache oder dass ich zu alt bin oder von einer Software erwarte, dass diese funktioniert und sich nach den Bedürfnissen des Programmiers richtet und nicht dass der Programmierer sich nach der Software.


bike


----------



## Paul (13 März 2015)

Hallo zusammen
Ich will euch ein bisschen teilhaben lassen, an dem Spaß den ich in letzter Zeit mit TIA hatte

Ich habe eine Rezeptur mit mehr als 100 Zeilen auf einem TP1200.
Wenn ich in eine Zeile schreiben will springt der Cursor sonst wo hin.
Mal finde ich mich 20 Zeilen weiter oben wieder, mal 15 Zeilen weiter unten.
Manchmal geht es sogar. 

Anruf bei Siemens.
Ich soll erst mal das neueste Servicepack installieren.
Also TIA V13 SP1 für Step7 und WinCC runterladen. 
Zusammen 15GB.
Installiert, danach lief TIA überhaupt nicht mehr hoch.
Grund: Mir fehlt Startdrive V13 SP1.
Den Startdrive Servicepack kann man nicht einfach runterladen.
Er unterliegt irgend einem Embargo.
Man muss nachweisen dass man nicht für das Iranische Atomprogramm arbeitet.
Nach 3 Tagen hatte ich den Service Pack.
Installiert -- > TIA startet trotzdem nicht.
Man muss dann in der Systemsteuerung sagen <TIA deinstallieren>
Dann nicht alles sondern nur Startdrive deinstallieren.
Dann Startdrive wieder installieren und schon geht es.

Leider funzt danach in S7 Classic der USB PC Adapter nicht mehr.
Also auch hier das neueste SP installiert.
Geht trotzdem nicht.
Man muss den Treiber händisch aktualisieren.
Der Typ von der Hotline sagte mir ERNSTHAFT !!
Wenn ich den Treiber von der mitgelieferten CD nehme kann es passieren
das ich <  Format C:  > machen muss.


Ach ja:

Das Problem mit dem springen im Rezept besteht nach wie vor noch.  
Neu ist jetzt, dass jedes mal wenn ich in das Rezeptbild gehe, 
die Eingabefelder in der Anzeige ca. 5mm schmaler sind als beim letzten mal.

Neu ist auch, wenn ich eine Zeile ins Rezept einfügen will,
muss ich vor dem übersetzen erst archivieren, dann dearchivieren 
sonst wird das Übersetzen mit Fehler abgebrochen.
Die Fehlermeldung die beim abbrechen kommt ist nichtssagend.
Keine Chance darüber die Ursache zu finden.

Dass Tasten die seit Wochen funktioniert haben, und nicht angefasst wurden,
plötzlich nicht mehr gehen, das hatten wir ja schon öfter.
Ich rede vor ganz einfachen Tasten z. Bsp. Bildanwahl.

Zwischendurch konnte ich mal das PROXY Projekt nicht mehr aktualisieren.
Kommt einfach nur die Meldung: Geht nicht. Aus Basta. 
Ich musste mir ein neues S7 Classic Projekt anlegen und Stück für Stück alles reinkopieren.

Ich könnte noch mehr aufzählen, aber für was.... ??
Ich hab die Schnauze so was von voll.


----------



## Paul (13 März 2015)

Ein kleiner Nachtrag noch zu meinem obigen Beitrag

Als mir der Mann von Siemens das mit dem Embargo und dem
iranischen Atomprogramm erzählte, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen ihm zu sagen

"Wenn ihr das iranische Atomprogramm wirklich wirksam verhindern wollt,
dann schenkt denen das TIA. Damit sind die dann gestraft genug."


----------



## vollmi (13 März 2015)

TIA ist vielleicht Stuxnet der zweite Versuch


----------



## UniMog (13 März 2015)

Noch nie deine Probleme mit TIA gehabt. Kann man mal eine Kopie von Deinem Projekt haben per pn ??????
Hätte gerne mal so ein Projekt um zu sehen ob es bei mir auch so massiv Ärger macht.... von dem TP1200 hab ich welche da zum testen


----------



## LowLevelMahn (14 März 2015)

*Ist ja auch nicht so einfach...*



> Noch nie deine Probleme mit TIA gehabt.



Das ist das größte Problem mit TIA - die Fehler scheinen nicht (wie üblich) z.B. mit der Projektkomplexität oder schwächerer Hardware zu steigen - ich hatte hier auch schon winzige 1 DB, 1 Variable Projekte die gerne mal abgestürzt sind
ich denke es sind z.B.  eher die Eingabe und -Klickgeschwindigkeit die TIA hier Kopfschmerzen bereitet
wildes rummklicken mag TIA definitiv nicht (als Beweis für Anfälligkeit) - erst gibt es oft die Sanduhr dann gerne mal einen Absturz, inwieweit das spezifische Eingabeverhalten mancher Personen sie oft
in die "kritischen" Bereiche führen (Timer + Locking usw) ist für andere eben nicht nachvollziehbar

Auch ändert sich nach meinem Gefühl bei jedem Servicepack/Update das Zeitverhalten der Oberfläche sehr stark - V13 SP1 UP1 war bei mir so ein Ding - bei manchen Projekten habe ich nach dem Update 10Sek
gewartet bis ich mal im DB einen Typ auswählen konnte oder einen Textexport mit der rechten Maustaste anklickbar wurde - nach einer "Weile" (Tage) scheint sich das Verhalten in diesen Projekten wieder verbessert zu haben

Es "könnte" fehlerhaftes Multithreading sein - oder TIA neigt vielleicht ständig sehr kurz an die Systemgrenzen zu fahren, damit bekommt man auch bei vielen Leuten ein Teilweise andauerndes ähnlich wirkendes
Fehlerbild hin - das bei anderen scheinbar nicht existiert oder sich über die Zeit verändert

Auch ist unklar welche Software Siemens scheinbar beeinflusst - wobei ich ausser Siemens kaum was kenne was scheinbar so empfindlich ist was andere Software-Installationen auf dem gleichen System betrifft - es gab hier
schon Posts das der Siemens-Support ganze PGs komplett gelöscht und nur TIA auf das System installiert hat - mit Aussagen bezüglich schlechtem Einfluss von anderen Softwaretools usw. - das ist hier auch völlig unklar

Klar ist aber - der Großteil der frustrierten schreibt über ähnliche Phänomene

btw: 4 Kerne, i7, 8GB RAM, SSD, Win7 x64 - nur TIA + VStudio 2010 - sonst nichts


----------



## UniMog (14 März 2015)

Arbeitet Ihr viel mit Bildbausteinen unter TIA ?????? 
Ich so gut wie gar nicht ...... Hatte schon früher unter WinCC Flex versucht ohne zu arbeiten


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 März 2015)

bike schrieb:


> macht es nicht Sinn, einfach aufzustellen was funktioniert?



Egal ob es unsere Aufgabe ist oder nicht, ist das ein Tread wert.



> Arbeitet Ihr viel mit Bildbausteinen unter TIA ??????



Ich persönlich ja, sehr viel.

Bram


----------



## UniMog (14 März 2015)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Egal ob es unsere Aufgabe ist oder nicht, ist das ein Tread wert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber besonders die Bildbausteine gehen richtig auf die Performance....... Das war auch unter WinCC 2008 Flex immer so schlimm...
Ich habe noch ein altes Projekt das brauchte früher auf einem guten Rechner ohne SSD 20-25 Minuten bei kompletter Übersetzung...... da waren viele Bildbausteine von mir bzw. uns drin


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2015)

Ich nutze auch keine Bildbausteine, die waren in Flex schon grausam und in TIA sind Sie mir nicht geheuer.
Trotzdem finde ich das mit dem Portal nicht vernünftig gearbeitet werden kann, alleine das nach dem verpäteten SP1,
vier Wochen später der HF gekommen ist, sagt doch schon wieder viel aus. Da ist bestimmt wieder gewaltig etwas
schief gelaufen, von den wir garnichts wissen.

Jetzt warte ich auf den nächsten HF, der besthende Probleme abstellt und zum 100.000 mal die Performance des 
Portal verbessern soll. Ich frag mich nur wo?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 März 2015)

Ich vermeide es auch wo immer es geht, bei einer Aktion auf einen Button "Abbrechen" zu klicken. Man hätte diese auch mit "Stürz ab" beschriften können.
Wenn man z.B. ein Übersetzungs- oder Ladevorgang abbrechen will, kann man sich fast sicher sein, dass das Portal abstürzt.

Solche Phänomene gab/gibt es bei Step7 aber auch, wenn auch in wesentlich geringerer Anzahl. Es gab mal eine Zeit, da mochte es Step7 überhaupt nicht wenn man in der Symboltabelle abgespeichert hat, und dann schnell mit Alt+Tab wieder in den Editor wechselt und weiterprogrammieren wollte. Da ist es reproduzierbar auf verschiedenen Rechnern abgestürzt. Mittlerweile ist das aber behoben.

Die Phänomene die es bei den ersten WinCCflex Versionen mit Bildbausteinen gab, habe ich jetzt im TIA-Portal bei Standardobjekten. Eine farbliche Animation einer EA-Liste guckt auf die völlig falsche Variable, einfach zwei drei mal Projekt neu übersetzen und laden und dann funktioniert es irgendwann, ohne in der Projektierung etwas geändert zu haben. Man weiß aber nicht was sonst dann nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## UniMog (14 März 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich vermeide es auch wo immer es geht, bei einer Aktion auf einen Button "Abbrechen" zu klicken. Man hätte diese auch mit "Stürz ab" beschriften können.
> Wenn man z.B. ein Übersetzungs- oder Ladevorgang abbrechen will, kann man sich fast sicher sein, dass das Portal abstürzt.
> 
> .



Der Button "Abbrechen" funktioniert auch in vielen anderen Anwendungen nicht so wie ich mir ein "Abbrechen" vorstelle....... leider



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Phänomene die es bei den ersten WinCCflex Versionen mit Bildbausteinen gab, habe ich jetzt im TIA-Portal bei Standardobjekten. Eine farbliche Animation einer EA-Liste guckt auf die völlig falsche Variable, einfach zwei drei mal Projekt neu übersetzen und laden und dann funktioniert es irgendwann, ohne in der Projektierung etwas geändert zu haben. Man weiß aber nicht was sonst dann nicht mehr funktioniert.



Weil man es nicht in dem Griff bekommen hat kam ja die Funktion "Temporäre Dateien löschen" und ich glaube hier hat auch TIA seine Probleme


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 März 2015)

Naja, wie das Beispiel mit Plcsim für die 1500er das unter V13 32 Bit überhaupt nicht mehr funktioniert, zeigt doch, dass bei Siemens absolut nichts getestet wird.
Es wird nicht einmal geprüft ob nach einer Änderung das Programm überhaupt startet!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Naja, wie das Beispiel mit Plcsim für die 1500er das unter V13 32 Bit überhaupt nicht mehr funktioniert, zeigt doch, dass bei Siemens absolut nichts getestet wird.
> Es wird nicht einmal geprüft ob nach einer Änderung das Programm überhaupt startet!



Ich habe fast den Eindruck das Sie die Service Packs und Hot Fixe nur so raus haun, damit wir endlich still sind.

Als User stehst du dann auf der Baustelle und spielst Russisch Roulett, funktioniert es (ist der Lauf leer) oder fängt
man sich neben den besthenden Bugs neue ein (der Lauf ist voll), man sollte ja nicht vergessen es wird auch
Sicherheitstechnik mit TIA programmiert. 

Das da noch nicht mehr passiert ist, schon echt verwunderlich.


----------



## bike (14 März 2015)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Egal ob es unsere Aufgabe ist oder nicht, ist das ein Tread wert.
> 
> Bram



Sorry, es war mein Fehler.
Ich habe die Ironietags vergessen einzufügen.
Es ging mir darum, dass es mehr Fehler gibt, als wirklich sinnvolle Funktionen.


bike


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 März 2015)

Hallo Bike, Hatte es wissen können 

Bram


----------



## Draco Malfoy (15 März 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es z.B. so, dass wir für die Steuerungen noch Classic nehmen (aber in der Zukunft nach Beckhoff wechseln wollen) und für die Visualisierung VisiWin nehmen (bzw. bei den älteren Anlagen noch Flex).


Ernsthafte Frage in diesem Zusammenhang: bei allen Schwierigkeiten mit BiGS, aber was Nutzerfreundlichkeit, Support und Usability angeht, ist Beckhoff doch mit Sicherheit noch schlechter dran wie jedes beliebige S-Produkt ? Habt ihr schon mal Bekanntschaft mit dem Beckhoff Support gemacht ?

ich meine, wenn 1) hoher Kostendruck herrscht, 2) eine hochserielle Maschine entwickelt werden muss, die auch nicht jedes Jahr kundenspezifisch zugeschnitten wird, sondern einfach in x100 Stückzahlen völlig unifiziert herausgehauen wird, und 3) genügend Zeit für feingranullierte Entwicklungsarbeit in betriebsnaher Umgebung zur Verfügung steht - dann rechnet sich das möglicherweise durchaus, in verschiedene Bastelkisten 1x Ebene tiefer zu greifen und Beckhoff, WAGO, Allen & Bradly und wie die alle heißen, zu Tage zu befördern.

Aber gerade im Sondermaschinenbau mit Stückzahlen 2-3 und weniger, braucht man eigentlich etwas, was sofort funktioniert, am Besten gar ohne Support zu bemühen. Da geht eigentlich nur 300/400, alles andere wäre mir zu riskant.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2015)

Was ist dir den an Beckhoff riskant, im Sondermaschinenbau sind die besser wie Siemens,
da Sie jetzt noch auf Probleme von Kunden eingehen. Im Gegenteil so wie TIA sich gerade 
darstellt ist es für jeden Maschinbauer, äußerst Riskant Siemens Produkte einzusetzen. 

Ich weiß nicht ob du das schon mal mitgemacht hast, wenn Hardware oder Software
nicht den Bedingungen, die in der Industrie erforderlich sind standhalten. Da könnte ich dir aus
einen reichen Erfahrungsschatz berichten. Es ist äußerst unangenehm, wenn du beim Kunden im
Inland bzw. Ausland in der Pflicht bist. 

TIA ist zur Zeit nicht vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (15 März 2015)

Moin.

Ja vom TIA reden wir besser gar nicht, ich habe da auch eigenhändig Erfahrungen gesammelt und bin nicht glücklich.


> Ich weiß nicht ob du das schon mal mitgemacht hast, wenn Hardware oder Software
> nicht den Bedingungen, die in der Industrie erforderlich sind standhalten. Da könnte ich dir aus
> einen reichen Erfahrungsschatz berichten. Es ist äußerst unangenehm, wenn du beim Kunden im
> Inland bzw. Ausland in der Pflicht bist.


Durchaus habe ich schon so was mitgemacht, und zwar ausgerechnet mit TIA Portal und den "neuen Steuerungen". Schau mal nach nem Thema von mir, wo es um eine Anbindung vom Profinet-Geber an 1511 geht. Klassischer Fall, man plant etwas, was nach Handbuch alles gerade und knusprig hätte verlaufen sollen, und in Real Life Probleme wie derbe Pilze im Wald aus dem Boden sprießen.

Die Frage ist bloß - wat soll ich mit Beckhoff, da bin ich ja noch schlechter dran. Wenn die CPU 2-3 Ventile steuern soll - geschenkt, das kriege ich wahrscheinlich mit jeder noch so exotischen Kiste noch hin.
Aber was ist, wenn ich 27 Sinamics Antriebe in einer Roller-Head Extruderanlage anbinden soll ?? Da fehlen mir ja jegliche Voraussetzungen, um das irgendwie mit Beckhoff zu realisieren.

- Alle Standardbausteine (SINA_FB, DP_DETAIL_DIAG....) gibts nur für S7 und die sind nicht portierbar;
- Leitsysteme im Werk haben in 90% der Fälle ne WinCC Oberfläche wo mein Extruder exact 1 Seite bekommt, um dort Rezepte einzubuchen (Wie soll ich WinCC mit Beckhoff verheiraten...)
- Sämtliche vor-und nachgeschaltete Anlagen bzw. Extruder-Peripherie (Rührwerke, Dosiereinrichtungen - Gneuss, Sitecon etc.) sind in der Regel mit 300er CPUs gebaut und wollen in das neue Projekt mit integriert werden, auf der Ebene daß man smit Put und Get gegenseitig die Daten austauscht und es eine gemeinsame DP Diagnose gibt.

Wie zum Geier soll ich das mit Beckhoff relaisieren ?


----------



## Knaller (15 März 2015)

Moin
Also nur BigS als den brauchbaren zu bezeichnen, naja.  Nicht umsonst kommen Systeme mit Codesys immer mehr in den Markt.  Auch bei kleinen Stückzahlen werden diese gerne genommen, da es hier auch sehr gute Unterstützung gibt.   Vorallem die Programme sind sehr leicht zu portieren.   Da kann man Kundenwünsche was die Hardware betrifft schon schneller unterstützen.   Was viele nicht wissen bei Codesys lässt sich auch sehr schön Know-how Schutz betreiben.   Und andere Programmiersprachen ein binden.     Bosch Rexroth mit Open Core ist da sehr schön zu nutzen.    Aber wie bei allem gehört eine Lernphase dazu.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draco Malfoy (15 März 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Was viele nicht wissen bei Codesys lässt sich auch sehr schön Know-how Schutz betreiben.


Das ist, wie immer, ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Der Fairness halber, würde ich es, ehrlich gesagt, nicht übertreiben mit Know-How schutz.
Das Konzept, daß man ein unkommentiertes Programm in die CPU lädt, und die Symbolisierung+Panel bei sich behält, ist in der Regel ausreichend.

Bzw. besser gesagt: das hat mit Fairness auch gar nicht mal so viel zu tun, sondern einfach die Erkenntnis, daß die Kundschaft und deren Instandhalter bei vollgeschützten Projekten das Kotzen kriegen, und man das nächste Mal gezwunden ist, das gesamte Projekt mit rauszugeben oder man sonst keinen Auftrag mehr bekommt. Wenn hingegen die "ein Bisschen" Zugriff haben, und "ein Bisschen" reingucken können dann kann man die Herausgabe möglicherweise vermeiden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2015)

Draco, ich glaube du hast dir Beckhoff nicht angeschaut, die können
alles was Siemens auch kann und noch viel mehr. 
Der Unterschied zu Siemens ist, das Sie nicht wie Hunderte von Platformen 
zu sündhaft teuren Preisen erfinden, sondern da besorgst du dir einen IPC
der macht dann klassische SPS, Motion und auch CNC. 

Ich komme ja aus der Holzbearbeitung, da ist der Beckhoff praktisch derjenige
die Branche beherrscht, gerade die großen setzten auf ihn.


----------



## Blockmove (15 März 2015)

@Draco

Informier dich mal über die Möglichkeiten von Beckhoff im Bereich Antriebstechnik.
Gerade bei Antrieben im Verbund sind sie mit ihren Ethercat ganz stark.
Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass du mehr Antriebe mit Ethercat als mit Profinet bekommst ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2015)

WinCC würde ich sowieso vergessen, um in meiner Branche zu bleiben ist
hier ein Praxisbeispiel, für mich die beste HMI Oberfläche, die bisher gesehen
habe.

http://www.inosoft.com/de/praxisberichte/homag-powertouch


----------



## Draco Malfoy (15 März 2015)

> Draco, ich glaube du hast dir Beckhoff nicht angeschaut, die können
> alles was Siemens auch kann und noch viel mehr.


In meinen Jugendjahren habe ich mal nen BX9000 programmiert.


> WinCC würde ich sowieso vergessen



WinCC vergessen ? Beckhoff kann viel mehr ? Was ist mit Prozessleitsystemen, hat Beckhoff auch etwas vergleichbares wie APL und PCS7 ? PDM ?
Ich wüsste nicht, was ich machen sollte, wenns WinCC nicht gäbe. Wahrscheinlich einpacken. Auch wenn das Zeug für Neueinsteiger schon ziemlich zum Kotzen ist.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (15 März 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Draco
> 
> Informier dich mal über die Möglichkeiten von Beckhoff im Bereich Antriebstechnik.
> Gerade bei Antrieben im Verbund sind sie mit ihren Ethercat ganz stark.
> ...



Wenn man jetzt spezifisch Extruder nimmt, so hat man dort in der Regel Antriebe wie Cabinet Size mit Regelleistungen im Bereich mehreren 10- bis 100- kW (Kalanderantriebe insbesondere). Das sind dann entweder Synchronmaschinen an G150 / S150 / S120 oder vergleichbare Baumüller-Kisten. Ich wüsste ehrlich nicht, wo ich dafür Ethercat Regler bekomme. Soweit ich weiß, macht Beckhoff in diesem Bereich wenig bis gar nichts.


----------



## zako (15 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Draco, ich glaube du hast dir Beckhoff nicht angeschaut, die können
> alles was Siemens auch kann und noch viel mehr.



... was kann denn bitte Beckhoff mehr als SIEMENS ?
Ist das echt Dein ernst?


----------



## MasterOhh (15 März 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> In meinen Jugendjahren habe ich mal nen BX9000 programmiert.
> 
> 
> WinCC vergessen ? Beckhoff kann viel mehr ? Was ist mit Prozessleitsystemen, hat Beckhoff auch etwas vergleichbares wie APL und PCS7 ? PDM ?
> Ich wüsste nicht, was ich machen sollte, wenns WinCC nicht gäbe. Wahrscheinlich einpacken. Auch wenn das Zeug für Neueinsteiger schon ziemlich zum Kotzen ist.



Oh du kennst also den BX9000 (einen intelligenten Busklemmencontroler, und somit das billigste und schwächste was Beckhoff im Angebot hat) und meinst nun zu wissen was Beckhoff keine Antriebssteuerung kann?
Siemens kann auch keine Antriebe Regeln, die Logo ist das viel zu schwach für!
Soll ich jetzt mal herzhaft lachen?

Beckhoff liefert eine sehr potente NC und CNC Runtime die direkt in TwinCAT integriert ist. Die IPCs und embedded PCs (CXen) sind da so schei**e schnell das du noch nichtmal die NC Intelligenz auslagern musst.

Und nein, Beckhoff hat kein Prozessleitsystem und das Beckhoff HMI ist auch nur für simple Visualisierungen zu gebrauchen. Aber dafür liefert Beckhoff offene Schnittstellen, die es anderen Herstellern sehr einfach machen 
entsprechende Produkte anzubieten. Du hast dann die Wahl aus dutzenden sehr guten Visualisierungs und Scada Systemen und musst dich nicht mit dem rumplagen was dir *ein* Hersteller vorschreibt. 
Im Gegensatz zu BigS die ihre proprietäre Software so verbrettert und vernagelt haben, aus Angst da könnte jmd was besseres liefern.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2015)

Die können zb wie geschrieben unterschiedliche Anwendungen auf eine Plattform unterbringen, 
das kann Siemens nicht. Da brauchst für alles einen eigenen Controller und die dürfen sich untereinander
nichteinmal Konkurrenz machen. Zb könntest du bei Siemens auf einen IPC kinderleicht die Motion
Funktionalität, wie von einer T-CPU mitlaufen lassen. Hat es früher auch schon gegeben und die
Biblothek gibt es sogar, aber Siemens kann es nicht freigeben, da sich sonst wieder die Motion 
Leute ihre Vielzahl von anderen Controller, schwimmen sehen.


----------



## zako (15 März 2015)

... da kannst Du nun einen Glaubenskrieg führen, ob hier mehre Platformen sinnvoll sind, oder nicht. Ein kleinerer Hersteller würde ich sich wohl kaputt machen, wenn er das macht.  Bei SIEMENS nimmt man halt für Werkzeugmaschinen typischerweise eine SINUMERIK (und diese Branche schwört darauf - hier ist der Markt praktisch zwischen FANUC und SIEMENS geteilt).
SIMOTION nimmt man im klassischen Maschinenbau mit viel Motion- Anteil, bzw. die typ. IEC61131 programmieren (vgl. CodeSys), und dann hat man noch die SIMATIC (also die restl. Anwendungen). Natürlich gibt es da noch Überschneidungen. 

Antriebstechnik von paar 120Watt mit in den MW- Bereich, Visulisierung, Prozessleittechnik ... 

Die Vorteile liegen eben auch auf der Hand wenn alles aus einem Hersteller kommt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2015)

Dann bleib mal bei der Sinumerik, in der Holzbearbeitung war diese früher sehr verbreitet,
jetzt ist Sie da Tot. Die nehmen fast alle Beckhoff. 

Grund oft wird in der Branche auch Motion mitgemacht, es will sich aber kein Hersteller zwei
teure Controller ans Lager legen und diesen an besten noch in unterschiedliche Ausbaustufen.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (15 März 2015)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Oh du kennst also den BX9000 (einen intelligenten Busklemmencontroler, und somit das billigste und schwächste was Beckhoff im Angebot hat) und meinst nun zu wissen was Beckhoff keine Antriebssteuerung kann?
> Siemens kann auch keine Antriebe Regeln, die Logo ist das viel zu schwach für!
> Soll ich jetzt mal herzhaft lachen?


Du kannst gerne herzhaft lachen, aber ich muss nicht jedes Produkt von Beckhoff persönlich beackert haben, um zu wissen was die können oder nicht. Ich habe mich neulich sehr ausführlich mit einem Beckhoff-Inegnieur unterhalten und er hat mir eine Menge spannender Sachen erzählt, auch daß die mittlerweile eigene Umrichter bauen, die busfähig sind (DP meine ich jetzt) und auch schicke kleine Motoren hat er mich gezeigt, mit Ethercat, CNC fähigen Steuerung und allem Zeug. Aber es wird mich trotzdem nicht auf die Idee bringen, dort etwas einzukaufen, SOLANGE - und das ist ein entscheidenes Kriterium - SOLANGE meine Maschinen hauptsächlich Retrfofits oder Einzelanfertigungen sind, oder eben größere einzelstehende Anlagen, die aber in bestehende Verfahrensabläufe und Prozessleitstrukturen eingebunden werden müssen.

Außerdem - ich habe nur gesagt, daß B. keine Antriebstechnik im Bereich >100kW anzubieten hat, und das hat er in der Tat nicht. Während bei Sinamics das völlig unerheblich ist, ob ich 18kW in Booksize fahre oder 180kW in Chassis bzw. Cabinet Module, das lässt sich wunderschön durchgehend und einheitlich mit TLG 110/111 positionieren. Und ermöglicht mir eine einheitliche Programmierung und Inbetriebnahme.

Was die Wertigkeit der Hersteller angeht - ein System wie PCS7 muss wohl hunderte Millionen in der Entwicklung gekostet haben, es ist ein absolut einmaliges Produkt auf dem Markt, und wird beinahe ohne Ausnahmen in allen größeren Prozessautomation Anlagen eingesetzt (Raffinerien, Brauereien...). Es ist mittlerweile sogar ein Standart-Lehrfach an meherern Hochschulen. Ein mittelständischer Betrieb wie Beckhoff ist für solche Produkte schlicht nicht aufgestellt.


----------



## MasterOhh (15 März 2015)

Jo, da kann sich Siemens noch gut auf den alten Lorbeeren ausruhen. BigS hatte bis Ende der 1990er unbestritten die absolute Markvorherrschaft in Deutschland. Das gibt es viele Großbetriebe die einfach nicht ohne weiteres Wechseln können (auch wenn sie es wöllten). Das es aber doch einige Firmen gibt, die mittlerweile andere Steuerungen einsetzen, zeigt schon der massive Verlust an Marktanteilen den BigS seit Anfang der 2000er Jahre hinnehmen musste (bis 2006 haben die über 30% verloren, aktuellere Daten hab ich nicht gefunden, aber die Richtung ist sicher immernoch die gleiche) 

Unser Mutterkonzern hat in den letzten Jahren ein neues Produktionszentrum aufgezogen, mit zentraler Leitwarte, Einbindung ins Controlling über SAP und allem Pipapo. Da ist aber kaum noch was von Siemens dabei. Es geht also. Nur mussten ebend hier nicht alte Zöpfe gepflegt werden, die einem den Wechseln zu neuer Technik unnötig erschweren.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (15 März 2015)

> alte Zöpfe


Über Jahre erarbeitetes Know-How, perfekt funktionierende Systeme und ausgeklügelte Bedienoberflächen sind dann also alte Zöpfe.

Der Punkt ist, Du sprichst von einer gänzlich anderen Position wie ein mitteldurchnittlicher Maschinenbauer bzw. Systemintegrator. Ich habe keinen Mutterkonzern und kann mir solche Experimente und Entwicklungsaufwand nicht leisten, meine Kundschaft in der Regel auch nicht. Die brauchen ein Produkt, was die heute kaufen, und was morgen schon zuverlässig funktioniert, mechanisch robust ist, und wofür es einen vernünftigen Support gibt. Und so schlecht der Siemens Support manchmal auch ist - bei BK hat man häufig schon Glück, wenn der Ansprechpartner deutschsprachig ist.

Dazu gehören unter anderem auch EPLAN-Makros, verschiedentliche CAD-Dateien, gute Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit und mögliche Substitutionsprodukte, auch breite Verfügbarkeit von geeigneten menschlichen Ressourcen zur Wartung und Pflege ist immens wichtig => versuch mal eben schnell einen fähigen Beckhoff Programmierer zu finden, der sich auch noch  mit deren Antrieben und Motion Control auskennt, am Samstag um 3 Uhr morgens, weil ansonsten Produktionsstillstand droht. Ich wette, mit Siemens hast da Du um Längen bessere Karten.


----------



## UniMog (15 März 2015)

Nehmt alle Beckhoff und andere ..... Alleine der Vergleich ist schon bescheuert weil man so eine kleine Firma nicht mit einem Konzern wie Siemens vergleichen kann.

Da kannst du Eisen Karl auch mit OBI oder Bauhaus vergleichen  

Ihr habt Frust mit TIA was ich zum Teil verstehen kann...... aber Ihr Beckhoff-Vögel habt komischerweise auch die größten Probleme mit dem Portal


----------



## MasterOhh (16 März 2015)

Was kann man denn nicht vergleichen? Hier geht es um Automatisierungstechnik und nicht um ICEs, Medizintechnik, Energietechnik oder Haushaltsgeräte. Und in dieser Sparte kann man den Konzern Siemens sehr wohl mit Eisen Karl vergleichen, vorallem wenn letzterer sich immer weiter Marktanteile sichert. 

Außerdem haben wir "Beckhoff-Vögel" bisher meist nur kopfschüttelnd mitgelesen was ihr "Alles Schei$$e außer Siemens" Leute hier so Problemchen mit dem neuen Stoff eueres Dealers so habt. Bis halt hier jemand völlig ohne Not anfing, durch Unwissenheit glänzend, Müll zu posten über Dinge von denen er, wie er selbst zugibt, garkeine Ahnung hat.

So und nun zurück zum eigentlichen Thema dieser Diskusion.
Wo wart ihr da stehen geblieben? Ach ja, TIA ist Schrott.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2015)

> Bis halt jemand völlig ohne Not angefangen hat, durch Unwissenheit  glänzend, Müll zu posten über Dinge von denen er, wie er selbst zugibt,  garkeine Ahnung hat.


Falls Du auf mich abzielst: habe ich nicht. Zeige mir, wo ich Müll gepostet habe, oder zeige mir, in welchem Katalog BK Antriebe mit einer Leistung von über 100kW anbietet. Daß BK gar keine MC- oder Antriebsanwendungen hat, habe ich nirgendswo gesagt, und das hast Du mir frecherweise in den Mund gelegt.


----------



## Knaller (16 März 2015)

Moin.   
Da der Markt für Große Antriebe gerade in Bewegung ist.  Sollte man sich schon umschauen.     Der Bosch Rexroth schiebt jetzt auch bis 4 MW nach.   Deckt dann von 20watt bis 4MW alles ab.   Alle Geräte mit den gängigen Bussystemen.   Alle das gleiche InbetriebnahmeTool    
Ich hab viel mit Bosch Rexroth zu tun.    Der Service ist 24 Stunden 7 Tage erreichbar.     Bei Maschinenstillstand sind die  verdammt fix.   Die bauen zur Not auch am Wochenende. Geräte und Motoren zusammen oder reparieren 
Ich kenne eine ganze Menge sondermaschinenhersteller, die von Siemens Weg sind.     BigS war früh da hat aber seine Vorteile verspielt.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (16 März 2015)

Kann es sein, dass einige kein schönes We hatten? Wenn ich so nachlese. 

Mir ist nicht klar was Beckhoff mit den Problemen von und mit TIA zu hat.
Wenn der Kunde Big$ haben will, hilft es nicht, auch wenn Beckhoff die passende Steuerung auch hat.
Die Überlegungen über die Entwicklungsumgebungen hätte nach meiner Meinung den richtigen Platz in dem Thread des SPS - magazin, als es um diese Frage ging.

Zu dem Hinweis wegen Bosch: auch wir haben versucht mit diesen Steuerungen unsere Maschinen zu steuern und diese dem Kunden schmackhaft zu machen.
Die Macht war nicht mit uns 

Schöne Woche noch von

bike

der noch? nicht TIA verwenden muss.


----------



## zako (16 März 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin.
> Da der Markt für Große Antriebe gerade in Bewegung ist.  Sollte man sich schon umschauen.     Der Bosch Rexroth schiebt jetzt auch bis 4 MW nach.   .
> ...
> Ich kenne eine ganze Menge sondermaschinenhersteller, die von Siemens Weg sind.     BigS war früh da hat aber seine Vorteile verspielt.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



... ich kenne das wiederum genau umgekehrt. Da sind einige zum Bosch Rexroth, wo die bei SAFETY im Antrieb noch die Nase vorne hatten und jetzt nehmen die wieder SIEMENS, weil die die Antreibssafety jetzt genauso können.


----------



## Ralle (16 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Nehmt alle Beckhoff und andere ..... Alleine der Vergleich ist schon bescheuert weil man so eine kleine Firma nicht mit einem Konzern wie Siemens vergleichen kann.
> 
> Da kannst du Eisen Karl auch mit OBI oder Bauhaus vergleichen
> 
> Ihr habt Frust mit TIA was ich zum Teil verstehen kann...... aber Ihr Beckhoff-Vögel habt komischerweise auch die größten Probleme mit dem Portal



Ne, das stimmt so nicht. Ich bin ein eingefleischter Siemens-Programmierer, kann inzwischen natürlich auch mit Beckhoff umgehen und weiß dass alles seine Vor- und Nachteile, sowie seine Macken hat. Aber, ich bin halt von Siemens Mega-Enttäuscht, weil die zum 3. Mal die gleiche Masche abziehen (Einführung Step7, Einführung winCCFlex, und nun TIA) nichts gelernt haben und es uns mit ihrer Arroganz (Ignoranz???) so schwer machen. Ich hab eigentlich keine Lust zig unterschiedliche Systeme mit all ihren Macken zu programmieren und würde durchaus eins präferieren, wenns denn mal laufen würde. Da kann ich mir manchmal ein Lachen kaum verkneifen, wenn ich in der Agenda einiger Kollegen 27 unterschiedliche SPS-Systeme lese, die sie proggen können.


----------



## ebt'ler (16 März 2015)

Wenn ich hier immer so ein Hick-Hack über Platformen oder Programmiersprachen (sei es AWL<->SCL) lese, muss ich zwanghaft an folgendes denken:



			
				Max Planck schrieb:
			
		

> Eine neue wissenschaftliche Wahrheit pflegt sich nicht in der Weise durchzusetzen, dass ihre Gegner überzeugt werden und sich als belehrt erklären, sondern dadurch, dass die Gegner allmählich aussterben und dass die heranwachsende Generation von vornherein mit der Wahrheit vertraut gemacht ist.



Aber wie Bike schon anmerkte, das geht hier einfach am Thema vorbei. 
Macht doch einen separaten Thread auf und vergleicht da "harte Fakten" / Beispielprojekte. Es gibt sicher schon Leute, die früher auf X basiert projektiert haben und jetzt Y nutzen. Diejenigen könnten ja am meisten beitragen. 
Es wird jedoch keine pauschale Aussage wie Y>>X geben. Dazu ist doch die mögliche Vielfalt zu groß. 

Es bleibt jedoch dabei, dass bei Siemens die große Produktpalette hervorsticht. Nur was nützt mir das "besste" (?) Hardwareangebot, wenn die Software faktisch nicht nutzbar ist. 
Also wenn ein Update freigegeben wird, bei dem (in SCL) die Rechnung mit Realwerten völlig falsche Ergebnisse liefert, dann ist es schon ein extrem schlechtes Aushängeschild. :-/


----------



## UniMog (16 März 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich bin ein eingefleischter Siemens-Programmierer, kann inzwischen natürlich auch mit Beckhoff umgehen und weiß dass alles seine Vor- und Nachteile, sowie seine Macken hat.
> Aber, ich bin halt von Siemens Mega-Enttäuscht, weil die zum 3. Mal die gleiche Masche abziehen (Einführung Step7, Einführung winCCFlex, und nun TIA) nichts gelernt



Ich bin auch ein eingefleischter Siemens-Programmierer und wie du auch nicht immer glücklich über das was Siemens abzieht.
Leider bekommt man keinen verantwortlichen vor die Schrottflinte weil ein paar Worte würde ich dem auch gerne erzählen.

Aber was soll ich machen ? Alle meine Kunden setzen auf Siemens und im Augenblick machen wir einen Umbau die nächsten 12 Monate ......eine kleine Fabrik die Granulate herstellt.
Silos, Bandwaagen, Lauf und Förderbänder, Rüttler, Verpackungsstationen, Beladestationen usw. 

Dort ist auch alles verbaut wie Beckhoff, Wago, Wieland, Mitsubishi, S7-300 usw........ fliegt alles raus und kommt WinCC, S7-1500, ET200SP, Sinamics...... die große Produktpalette bekomme ich bei Siemens vorne rein und hinten mit einer kompletten Fabrik raus


----------



## vollmi (16 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein eingefleischter Siemens-Programmierer und wie du auch nicht immer glücklich über das was Siemens abzieht.
> Leider bekommt man keinen verantwortlichen vor die Schrottflinte weil ein paar Worte würde ich dem auch gerne erzählen.



Ich frage mich ernsthaft ob es bei Siemens in der Sparte überhaupt einen Verantwortlichen gibt. So unkoordiniert wie da zum Teil die Softwarepakete rausgehauen werden.

mfG René


----------



## UniMog (16 März 2015)

ebt'ler schrieb:


> in SCL die Rechnung mit Realwerten völlig falsche Ergebnisse liefert, dann ist es schon ein extrem schlechtes Aushängeschild. :-/



Stimmt so etwas darf es bei einer Firma wie Siemens nicht geben....... Da müßten die verantwortlichen ihren Hut nehmen und sind fehl am Platz.

Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie die Software geprüft wird ??? Mit einem Prüfautomaten (Software) oder alles bzw. vieles von echten Mitarbeitern ???
Ist die Entwicklung in Deutschland oder auch in China oder beides ???


----------



## Krumnix (16 März 2015)

Das Konzept TIA ist schon sehr interessant. Alles in eine Software abzudecken und ein einheitliches Bild zu erzeugen macht das Programmieren mit unterschiedlichen Geräten einfacher. Wenn Siemens das System jetzt aber so auf dem Markt bringt, das 98% damit nicht arbeiten können, oder das die Frustgrenze so tief fällt, dass man keine Lust auf TIA hat, dann ist das sehr schade. Ich arbeite jetzt schon längere Zeit mit TIA und wenn ich auf Step7 gehe, vermisse ich schon das ein oder andere.
Jedoch bin ich dann sehr überrascht, wie "schnell" und "stabil" S7 gegenüber TIA läuft. 

Nur jetzt wegen TIA-Frust einen anderen Hersteller ins Haus nehmen, kann und wird keiner bezahlen. 
Die Lagerhaltung von "alten" Systemen und dem neuen Hersteller, die Schulung der Mitarbeiter auf das neue System, ganz zu schweigen von den hohen Ausfallzeiten, weil die Mitarbeiter noch nicht vertraut mit dem System sind, ggf. die Suche nach fähigen Programmieren/Dienstleistern für das neue System, all das sind Punkte, die soviel Geld "verbrennen", das ein solcher Schritt sich wohl keiner leisten will und auch kann.
Es stimmt also schon, das Siemens sich hier noch darauf ausruhen kann. Nur wenn neue Werke oder Firmen gebaut werden und neue Maschinen reinkommen, lohnt es sich Vergleiche zu Siemens ran zuziehen. Ob ich aber auf dem Markt die gleichen Kapazitäten erreichen kann, wie es bei Siemens der Fall ist, wage ich doch zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Der Bosch Rexroth schiebt jetzt auch bis 4 MW nach.   Deckt dann von 20watt bis 4MW alles ab.   Alle Geräte mit den gängigen Bussystemen.   Alle das gleiche InbetriebnahmeTool
> Ich hab viel mit Bosch Rexroth zu tun.    Der Service ist 24 Stunden 7 Tage erreichbar.     Bei Maschinenstillstand sind die  verdammt fix.   Die bauen zur Not auch am Wochenende. Geräte und Motoren zusammen oder reparieren



Das ist auch ein vernünftiger Hersteller, im Gegensatz zu irgendwelchen Bastelbuden! Und ist in der Antriebstechnik schon seit Jahren unterwegs, und nicht erst, seitdem irgendwelche schlaue Manager sich entschieden haben "auch mal was mit Antrieben" zu machen.  Wobei ich bei Rexroth trotzdem ausschließlich Antriebe, und ggf. noch Ventilinseln, Hydraulikaggregate etc. einkaufen würde. Aber Gott bewahre keine Steuerungen.



> Das Konzept TIA ist schon sehr interessant. Alles in eine Software  abzudecken und ein einheitliches Bild zu erzeugen macht das  Programmieren mit unterschiedlichen Geräten einfacher.


Das Konzept ist möglicherweise interessant, aber überhaupt nichts neues. Ich habe im Classic Bereich in der Regel integrierte Projekte, wo Antriebe und Panels alle genau so gut ins Projekt eingebunden sind.


----------



## Markus (16 März 2015)

@Draco Malfoy
Du machst zwei Fehler:

1. DEINE kleine Welt ist nicht DIE Welt - Nur weil es bei DIR und DEINER Branche so ist, ist es noch lange nicht bei ALLEN in DEINER Branche so - geschweige denn in anderen Branchen.
2. Du bist so was von im falschen Thema hier.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2015)

@Markus:

Ich alleine ? Hier diskutieren mindestens 5 Leute in die gleiche Richtung, also warum nimmst Du mich raus und lässt die anderen stehen ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein vernünftiger Hersteller, im Gegensatz zu irgendwelchen *Bastelbuden*!



Um beim Thema zu bleiben, die einzigste Bastelbude unter allen anderen Herstellern, die
sich angeblich ins Thema verirrt haben, ist Siemens mit seinen TIA Portal.

Ich habe es einfach satt, nichts sagende Fehlermeldungen und Abstürze zu bekommen, dann
mit einen frustrierten Support zu sprechen der, sich nach einer halben Ewigkeit meldet und 
dann runterbetet das TIA Portal komplett zu deinstallieren und erneut aufzuspielen.

Ich will das einfach nicht mehr, ich will einfach nur meine Maschine ans laufen bekommen.


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2015)

Siemens hat jede Menge eigene Fertigungsstätten und dazu haben sie noch genügend eigenen Maschinen- und Vorrichtungsbau.
D.h. im Prinzip haben Sie ein ideales Testfeld für neue Produkte. Einzig und allein Bosch-Rexroth kann hier vielleicht noch mithalten.
Ich frag mich wie überhaupt ein Produkt wie TIA bis Version 12 überhaupt auf den freien Markt gelangen konnte?

@Draco
Natürlich ist bei Beckhoff auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt.
Aufgrund des extremen Wachstums hatten sie heftige Probleme mit Lieferfähigkeit und auch Support.
Technologisch geht das Konzept auf und sie nehmen Siemens richtig Marktanteile ab.
Wenn man sich den Sprachumfang von Twincat oder auch Codesys 3.x anschaut, dann sind sie Siemens deutlich voraus.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 März 2015)

... und ich befürchte, dass sich das mit den Marktanteilen auch "ein bißchen" verschieben wird - die Zeit wird es zeigen. Noch hat Siemens vielleicht die Nase vorn - aber wenn Beckhoff (und auch Wago) so wachsen konnten, gleichzeitig aber eigentlich kein weiterer Markt erschlossen wird, dann mußte ja irgendwer etwas abgeben ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Noch hat Siemens vielleicht die Nase vorn - aber wenn Beckhoff (und auch Wago) so wachsen konnten, gleichzeitig aber eigentlich kein weiterer Markt erschlossen wird, dann mußte ja irgendwer etwas abgeben ...



Tja wenn man sich die Entwicklung im Bereich Gebäudetechnik anschaut wird es noch deutlicher.
Die Entwicklung hat Siemens total verschlafen. 
Füher hatten wir in den Bürogebäuden Etagenschaltschränke mit S5. Jetzt sind da Wago-Controller mit DALI und EnOcean.
Im Vergleich zu einer S7- oder Desigo-Lösung haben wir eine massive Kostenersparnis.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja wenn man sich die Entwicklung im Bereich Gebäudetechnik anschaut wird es noch deutlicher.
> Die Entwicklung hat Siemens total verschlafen.
> Füher hatten wir in den Bürogebäuden Etagenschaltschränke mit S5. Jetzt sind da Wago-Controller mit DALI und EnOcean.
> Im Vergleich zu einer S7- oder Desigo-Lösung haben wir eine massive Kostenersparnis.


Gebäudetechnik ist ein gänzlich anderer Bereich, viel mehr auf den Consumer-Markt ausgerichtet und einem deutlich stärkeren Kostendruck ausgesetzt, wie Maschinebau geschweige denn Sondermaschinebau. Außerdem, wenn eine Leuchte im hinteren Kellerbereich ausfällt, dann ist es möglicherweise nicht so dramatisch, wie wenn ein Paar IOs in einer laufenden Produktionsstraße ausfallen. Gebäudeautomation muss nicht die gleiche Ausfallsicherheit haben wie Ölraffinerien mit H-CPUs. Da reichen vollkommen WAGO und Beckhoff.

Was die "Sonderanforderungen" wie Krankenhäuser und anderes angeht: dort werden immer noch bevorzugt Siemens DDCs genommen, etwa in den Belüftungsalagen.


----------



## Markus (16 März 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Gebäudetechnik ist ein gänzlich anderer Bereich, viel mehr auf den Consumer-Markt ausgerichtet und einem deutlich stärkeren Kostendruck ausgesetzt, wie Maschinebau geschweige denn Sondermaschinebau. Außerdem, wenn eine Leuchte im hinteren Kellerbereich ausfällt, dann ist es möglicherweise nicht so dramatisch, wie wenn ein Paar IOs in einer laufenden Produktionsstraße ausfallen. Gebäudeautomation muss nicht die gleiche Ausfallsicherheit haben wie Ölraffinerien mit H-CPUs. Da reichen vollkommen WAGO und Beckhoff.
> 
> Was die "Sonderanforderungen" wie Krankenhäuser und anderes angeht: dort werden immer noch bevorzugt Siemens DDCs genommen, etwa in den Belüftungsalagen.



Von Gebäudeautomatisierung hast du also auch keine Ahnung...
Deine scheinbar auf Halbwissen und Hörensagen basierenden Pauschalisierungen sind schichtweg falsch.

Gebäudeautomatiserung = mehr auf den Consumerbereich
Krankenhäuser = Sonderanforderungen und SIEMENS DDC´s

Geh besser wieder deine Extruder programmieren...


----------



## bike (16 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe es einfach satt, nichts sagende Fehlermeldungen und Abstürze zu bekommen, dann
> mit einen frustrierten Support zu sprechen der, sich nach einer halben Ewigkeit meldet und
> dann runterbetet das TIA Portal komplett zu deinstallieren und erneut aufzuspielen..



Also seit Big$ seinen Support outgesourced hat, ist es für Big$ leichter, für die Dienstleister und Kunden wird es härter.
Aber leider ist es bei anderen Anbietern auch nicht viel besser.
Macht es wirklich Sinn, etwas Neues auf den Markt zu werfen, nur damit etwas Neues da ist?


bike


----------



## bike (16 März 2015)

Mist,zu spät gelesen.



Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> ... und einem deutlich stärkeren Kostendruck ausgesetzt, wie Maschinebau geschweige denn Sondermaschinebau. .



Wow, das sind echte Neuigkeiten.
Maschinenbau und Sondermaschinenbau OHNE Kostendruck? 
Habt ihr noch einen Job frei? 


bike


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2015)

Markus schrieb:


> Von Gebäudeautomatisierung hast du also auch keine Ahnung...
> Deine scheinbar auf Halbwissen und Hörensagen basierenden Pauschalisierungen sind schichtweg falsch.
> 
> Gebäudeautomatiserung = mehr auf den Consumerbereich
> ...



Mich kotzt es an, wenn 1) in dieser Art und Weise mit mir geredet wird - von Feindseligkeit kann man hier nicht mehr sprechen, das ist einfach eine Frechheit und Unverschämtheit sonder Gleichen. Es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund, warum ich mir so etwas antun muss. Oder redest Du mit deinen Kunden und Geschäftskollegen auch in dieser Form ??

Und 2) ist die Aussage an Unwahrheitsgehalt kaum noch zu überbieten - ich war kurz davor, bei einem größeren Gebäudeautomatisierer als Programmierer einzusteigen, und ich habe da einen sehr tiefen Einblick in deren Arbeit, Hardware und Software gewonnen. Ja, Gebäudeautomation arbeitet nicht mit denselben Gewinnspannen und Sicherheitsanforderungen wie Maschinenbau. Beweise mal, das diese Aussage falsch ist !!

Was Krankenhäuser angeht - ich war bei einem Ausschreibungsverfahren zu MSR in einem Krankenhaus dabei, wo ganz klare Vorgaben hinsichtlich der einzusetzenden Automatisierungskomponenten gemacht wurden, und das waren Siemens DDC. Begründet wurde dies informell damit, daß durch die Belüftung auch OP Räume mit betroffen sind und diese Anwendungen eben einigermaßen ausfallsicher sein sollten.



> Maschinenbau und Sondermaschinenbau OHNE Kostendruck?


Maybe Deutsch Grundkurs besuchen, Analyse und Interpretation von sprachlichen Mitteln ???

"Ein deutlich höherer Kostendruck" oder ein "deutlich niederiger Kostendruck" hat rein gar nichts mit "Maschinenbau OHNE Kostendruck" zu tun!

- setzen, sechs !!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 März 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Gebäudetechnik ist ein gänzlich anderer Bereich, viel mehr auf den Consumer-Markt ausgerichtet und einem deutlich stärkeren Kostendruck ausgesetzt ...



Das trifft auf das, was uns als Smart Home verkauft 
wird, ein Stück weit zu. 

Der Häuslebauer fährt zwar mit seiner Karre in die 
Werkstatt, um eine Glühlampe zu wechseln – aber 
"seine" Hausautomation will er am Smartphone 
zusammenwischen.

Zu Gebäudetechnik gehört aber viel mehr, beispiels-
weise Klimatisierung, Brandschutz, Entrauchung, 
Beleuchtung, Notbeleuchtung Fluchtwege, Wärme-
versorgung und Zugangskontrolle.

Das muss sich hinsichtlich Komplexität und sicher-
heitstechnischen Anfordrungen hinter kaum einer 
"Maschine" verstecken.


----------



## Ralle (16 März 2015)

Beruhigt mal, kein Grund sich gegenseitig anzugiften!!!

By the way:


O-Ton Siemens (wieder mal):



> *4. Einsparungen bei der Inbetriebnahme um bis zu 20%*
> Als einer der weltweit führenden Hersteller von Rollenschneidmaschinen für die Papier und Folien verarbeitende Industrie setzt die Goebel Schneid- und Wickelsysteme GmbH im Bereich des Sondermaschinenbaus auf Siemens Technologie. Die von Goebel verbauten Siemens-Komponenten beinhalten: die Antriebstechnik, HMI Bedienpanels, S7-Steuerungen und ET 200SP. Das Ergebnis:
> 
> 
> ...


 ROFLMAO

Wo ist das Smiley, das auf dem Bauch liegt und mit den Fäusten auf den Boden trommelt??? Lachend oder weinend, vollkommen egal!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 März 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> ich war kurz davor, bei einem größeren Gebäudeautomatisierer als Programmierer einzusteigen, und ich habe da einen sehr tiefen Einblick in deren Arbeit, Hardware und Software gewonnen. Ja, Gebäudeautomation arbeitet nicht mit denselben Gewinnspannen und Sicherheitsanforderungen wie Maschinenbau. Beweise mal, das diese Aussage falsch ist !!



Da sag' ich nur "Hauptstadtflughafen".

Nur weil sie Dir eine niedrige Vergütung geboten haben, 
heißt das nicht, das die Gewinnspanne kleiner ist. 

Und die Sicherheitsanforderungen in öffentlichen Gebäuden,
hast Du Dich auch nur ansatzweise damit befasst?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2015)

> Zu Gebäudetechnik gehört aber viel mehr, beispiels-
> weise Klimatisierung, Brandschutz, Entrauchung,
> Beleuchtung, Notbeleuchtung Fluchtwege, Wärme-
> versorgung und Zugangskontrolle.



Nicht alles davon, was Du genannt hast, ist Gebäudeautomatisierung. Es ist zwar alles Gebäudetechnik, aber unter Automatisierung verstehe ich z.B. die Steuerung von Abluft, Zuluft, Klimaanlagen, Heizung, Beleuchtung etc. mithilfe von SPS.
Was Brandschutz angeht, so ist das ein gänzlich abgesonderter Bereich, dort gelten sehr strikte Normen, und der darf sich in der Hardware wie Software überhaupt nicht mit der klassischen "Buildig Automation" überschneiden, sondern existiert praktisch parallel und für sich ausgenommen. Auch nicht jede CEE Steckdose läuft unter Building Automation. Das ist dann einfach Gebäudeelektrik, erst mal ohne Automation.

Klassischer Fall für eine Building Automation Anwendung - Ein EIB/KNX Panel an einem Wago Kontroller, womit ich die Rollos, Heizung, Beleuchtung und Abluft in einem Hörsaal steuere.



> Und die Sicherheitsanforderungen in öffentlichen Gebäuden,
> hast Du Dich auch nur ansatzweise damit befasst?



Wie gesagt. Nicht alles, was Gebäudetechnik ist, ist automatisch auch gleich "Building Automation". Die Sicherheitsanforderungen mögen erheblich sein, aber nicht alles wird dort mit SPS gemacht. Und nicht jedes öffentliche Gebäude ist gleich Hauptstadtflughafen.


----------



## StructuredTrash (16 März 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wo ist das Smiley, das auf dem Bauch liegt und mit den Fäusten auf den Boden trommelt??? Lachend oder weinend, vollkommen egal!


Das kann man wirklich nicht ernst nehmen. Aber solche Beiträge findet man auch im Beckhoff-Satiremagazin "PC-Control".


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> O-Ton Siemens (wieder mal):
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Wo ist das Smiley, das auf dem Bauch liegt und mit den Fäusten auf den Boden trommelt??? Lachend oder weinend, vollkommen egal!



Jetzt projektieren wir das ganze noch in EPlan P8 und sparen nochmals 30% und schon können wir bei gleichem Gehalt nur noch halbtags arbeiten ROFLMAO


----------



## Verpolt (16 März 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Jetzt projektieren wir das ganze noch in EPlan P8 und sparen nochmals 30% und schon können wir bei gleichem Gehalt nur noch halbtags arbeiten ROFLMAO



Da mach ich mit 

Reh, Hirsch, Elch...
Zylinder 4 sticht..



> *B&R verkürzt Entwicklungszeit mit mapp Technology um 67%*
> 
> Auf der SPS IPC Drives stellt B&R die  revolutionäre mapp Technology vor. Modulare Softwarebausteine  vereinfachen die Entwicklung neuer Programme und senken so die  Entwicklungszeit für neue Maschinen und Anlagen um durchschnittlich 67%.  Zusätzlich reduziert mapp den Aufwand für Wartung und Instandhaltung.



Wenn das so weiter geht... 100% Urlaub


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2015)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht... 100% Urlaub



ich würde eher behaupten 100% Arbeitslos


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2015)

Also wenn wir die Wettbewerber von Siemens anschauen, dann sind die Versprechungen noch größer ...
Somit bleiben wir doch lieber bei TIA. Ist besser für die Arbeitsplatzsicherheit


----------



## Markus (16 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich würde eher behaupten 100% Arbeitslos



Willst du damit behaupten dass hinter dem TIA Drama höhere politische Interessen stehen?
Eine superintuitive Programmiersoftware soll das Fachkräfteproblem lösen weil jeder Idiot damit programmieren kann - gleichzeitig sind zahlreiche sporadische Bugs exakt aufeinander abgestimmt um die Vollbeschäftigung sicherzustellen?

Wenn Ralle - der diese Verschwörung aufgedeckt hat - in den nächsten Tagen spurlos verschwindet, dann wissen wir es.


----------



## bike (16 März 2015)

Nachdem Stuxnet enttarnt ist, muss eine neue Waffe her. "Verschwörungstheorie bestätige".

Ralle muss sofort ins Zeugenschutzprogramm 


bike


----------



## Ralle (16 März 2015)

Ich tauch dann mal besser ab! :sm11:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2015)

Markus schrieb:


> Willst du damit behaupten dass hinter dem TIA Drama höhere politische Interessen stehen?



so ähnlich, da steht doch zur Zeit sowieso Arbeitsplatzabbau im Haus.
Wahrscheinlich wird den Betriebsrat erzählt: 'Uns bricht die Kundschaft weg'


Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das TIA mit so eine Art Tool geschrieben ist, was
Software selbständig erstellt.


----------



## Pico1184 (16 März 2015)

Ich bin ja auch zu 100% Siemens eingestellt. 
Hatte auch letztens erst erwähnt das nicht so oft übers TIA gemotzt werden soll.

ich kann euch allerdings auch verstehen mir geht's ja nicht anders. Hab zwar keine Abstürze und TIA läuft auch ziemlich flüssig und mit dem SCL Editor kann man definitiv schneller arbeiten.

Mein letztes Projekt umfasste ein Achsportal mit s120 / xyz , et200 im Feld, winac rtx-f etc. hat auch ziemlich gut geklappt.
bei der IBN ists halt mit dem Laptop problematisch, zig fenster wegklicken, scrollen ohne Ende etc.

Musste mir dann nen Monitor auf der Baustelle anschaffen.......

ich hoffe halt immer noch das TIA irgendwann mal "brauchbar" ist.

wird die Software eigentlich in Deutschland entwickelt????
wie steht Siemens zu den ganzen "schlechten" Meinungen, gibt's da ein Statement?

Beckhoff ist sicherlich auch nicht den besten Weg gegangen sich vollständig vom Visual Studio abhängig zu machen. Microsoft bringt auch ständig neue Versionen raus welche dann von beckhoff getestet und freigegeben werden müssen. Was ist wenn Microsoft sich für einen ganz anderen Weg entscheidet?

Grüsse Pico


----------



## MasterOhh (16 März 2015)

Pico1184 schrieb:


> ....
> Beckhoff ist sicherlich auch nicht den besten Weg gegangen sich vollständig vom Visual Studio abhängig zu machen. Microsoft bringt auch ständig neue Versionen raus welche dann von beckhoff getestet und freigegeben werden müssen. Was ist wenn Microsoft sich für einen ganz anderen Weg entscheidet?
> 
> Grüsse Pico



Dann wird TC3 eben auf der letzten kompatiblen Version weiterlaufen. Jede Windows basierende Software ist von Microsoft abhängig. Der Vorteil bei der Kooperation zw. M$ und Beckhoff ist, dass TC3 in einer Entwicklerplattform läuft, die seit fast 20 Jahren von Millionen von Anwendern genutzt wird. Das Arbeiten damit ist bequem die Funktionen und Optionen durchdacht und die Bugs halten sich auch sehr in Grenzen. 
Die Zeit die man im Gegensatz zur Entwicklung einer eigenen Oberfläche gespart hat, wurde in die Implementierung neuer und der Verbesserung vorhandener Funktionen investiert. 
Jetzt muss die TC3 Runtime nur noch für die kleineren CXen kommen und ich bin ein glücklicher Panda.


----------



## UniMog (16 März 2015)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Der Vorteil bei der Kooperation zw. M$ und Beckhoff ist, dass TC3 in einer Entwicklerplattform läuft, die seit fast 20 Jahren von Millionen von Anwendern genutzt wird. Das Arbeiten damit ist bequem die Funktionen und Optionen durchdacht und die Bugs halten sich auch sehr in Grenzen.



Ich denke deshalb hat man bei Siemens auch einen Schnitt gemacht weil man nicht auf das seit fast 20 Jahren laufende Classic mit etwas aufmotzen weiter setzen wollte.... 

Das ein komplett neues System auch Probleme bringt ist auch klar....... aber am Ende werden wieder viele Firmen im Fahrwasser von Siemens schwimmen VIPA,HELMHOLZ, IBH, DELTA um nur ein paar zu nennen.
Und das ist auch gut so und macht Siemens noch zusätzlich interessant weil man alles erdenkliche an Zubehör bei anderen Firmen kaufen kann.

TwinCAT 3 mit Millionen von Anwendern ???? Wo sind die alle ????


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> TwinCAT 3 mit Millionen von Anwendern ???? Wo sind die alle ????



Millionen von Anwendern des Visual Studios, das ist wohl nicht untertrieben.


----------



## UniMog (16 März 2015)

Aha... ich dachte schon er meint TC3... wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil ;-)


----------



## StructuredTrash (16 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich denke deshalb hat man bei Siemens auch einen Schnitt gemacht weil man nicht auf das seit fast 20 Jahren laufende Classic mit etwas aufmotzen weiter setzen wollte....


Die Gelegenheit zu einem wirklichen Schnitt, also konsequente Umsetzung der IEC 61131, hat Siemens doch längst verpasst und wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht gesucht. Das wäre ja vor allem die Abkehr von der Firmenpolitik der Abgrenzung gegenüber dem Wettbewerb, die man sich als Marktführer leisten kann oder sogar muss. Bei der Grösse wird man zwangsläufig etwas schwerfällig, man kann kaum verhindern, dass es hier und da Spezialisten gibt, die zwar nicht alles, aber irgend etwas besser können. Würde man denen mit Offenheit begegnen, würde man vielleicht mehr Marktanteile verlieren als durch ein paar Anwender, die dermassen die
Schnauze voll haben, dass sie tatsächlich zur Konkurrenz wechseln.


----------



## zako (17 März 2015)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Die Gelegenheit zu einem wirklichen Schnitt, also konsequente Umsetzung der IEC 61131, hat Siemens doch längst verpasst und wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht gesucht. Das wäre ja vor allem die Abkehr von der Firmenpolitik der Abgrenzung gegenüber dem Wettbewerb, die man sich als Marktführer leisten kann oder sogar muss. Bei der Grösse wird man zwangsläufig etwas schwerfällig, man kann kaum verhindern, dass es hier und da Spezialisten gibt, die zwar nicht alles, aber irgend etwas besser können. Würde man denen mit Offenheit begegnen, würde man vielleicht mehr Marktanteile verlieren als durch ein paar Anwender, die dermassen die
> Schnauze voll haben, dass sie tatsächlich zur Konkurrenz wechseln.



guckst Du:
http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/mc-syste...ntimesoftware/seiten/runtimesoftware-neu.aspx

Hier kann man z.B. ganz gut Codesys auf die SIMOTION portieren - von wegen Abgrenzung.


----------



## UniMog (17 März 2015)

Was mich interessiert warum einige massiv Probleme mit dem Portal haben und andere fast keine !!!
Ich habe das große Glück das ich nicht viel an Problemen hab und wenn ja mich mit dem Griff in die Trickkiste 
aus der Affäre ziehen kann.....

Ich habe einen befreundeten Programmierer der zb. beim arbeiten mit TIA plötzlich einen Blue Screen bekommt
also den totalen Absturz inkl. Betriebssystem (Win7)....


----------



## MasterOhh (17 März 2015)

Ich denke das wird daran liegen, dass sich die Software traditionell recht tief ins System eingräbt. Da wird dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit von unerwünschten Wechselwirkungen größer.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (17 März 2015)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird daran liegen, dass sich die Software traditionell recht tief ins System eingräbt. Da wird dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit von unerwünschten Wechselwirkungen größer.



Genau das denke ich auch! Wir hatten bis jetz Glück und alle Programmierer haben wenig bis keine Probleme! Jedoch verteilen wir viele Softwaren auf Virtuellen Maschienen... Was vielleicht auch hilft...


----------



## bike (17 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich habe einen befreundeten Programmierer der zb. beim arbeiten mit TIA plötzlich einen Blue Screen bekommt
> also den totalen Absturz inkl. Betriebssystem (Win7)....



Ich habe TIA in einer VM am laufen.
Solange es ein blankes Win 7 ist, fast keine Probleme bzw Abstürtze. dann in einer VM mit Beckhoff und Step7, es funktionert nicht mehr.

Ich bin so weit, dass ich den Spruch unterstütze: 
Du sollst kein Programm neben mir haben, spricht Big$


bike


----------



## Micha_RW (17 März 2015)

Also ich hab jetzt nicht alles mitverfolgt, aber hatte auch schonmal jemand diesen "roten Kasten mit dem Kreuz" drin?
Taucht ab und zu mal auf und bleibt im Vordergrund, immer und Überall.
Und wenn man draufdrückt meldet das TIA Portal einen Fehler und Schließt sich


----------



## leo (17 März 2015)

Also ich habe nur "S" Zeug auf meinem Rechner (natürlich auch Lenze, Pactware etc.). Seit der Installation von TIA hab ich auch sporadische Blue Screens, egal ob ich grad TIA nutze oder Step7.
Leo


----------



## UniMog (17 März 2015)

Micha_RW schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 27858
> 
> 
> Also ich hab jetzt nicht alles mitverfolgt, aber hatte auch schonmal jemand diesen "roten Kasten mit dem Kreuz" drin?
> ...



Das ist ja geil... hab ich noch nie gesehn



leo schrieb:


> Also ich habe nur "S" Zeug auf meinem Rechner (natürlich auch Lenze, Pactware etc.). Seit der Installation von TIA hab ich auch sporadische Blue Screens, egal ob ich grad TIA nutze oder Step7.
> Leo



Ich glaube auch das es in Kombination mit anderer Software zu noch mehr Problemen kommt.


----------



## Ralle (17 März 2015)

zako schrieb:


> guckst Du:
> http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/mc-syste...ntimesoftware/seiten/runtimesoftware-neu.aspx
> 
> Hier kann man z.B. ganz gut Codesys auf die SIMOTION portieren - von wegen Abgrenzung.



Ja von Simotion reden wir hier ja gar nicht, das wäre sicher die bessere Platform für ein zukünftiges TIA gewesen, aber das wäre dann die Bankrotterklärung für Siemens gewesen, wenn man bedenkt wer/wann/wo Simotion eigentlich aus der Taufe gehoben hat. Was hat man jetzt, eine (seit ein paar Wochen) in TIA integrierte Hardware und dann öffnet sich das Simotion Klassik. Mir ists recht, das ist 1000 Mal besser als alles andere was TIA bietet.


----------



## Ralle (17 März 2015)

Micha_RW schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 27858
> 
> 
> Also ich hab jetzt nicht alles mitverfolgt, aber hatte auch schonmal jemand diesen "roten Kasten mit dem Kreuz" drin?
> ...



Das ist die etwas andere Pausentaste von TIA, sollte eigentlich eine Kaffeetasse rein, aber na ja, nichts ist perfekt.
Macht mein Auto auch immer, wenn ich zu lange unterwegs bin und die Lenkung etwas wackelig betätige, dann kommt eine Warnung, ich soll mal Pause machen. Stürzt aber Gott sei Dank nicht ab die Karre.


----------



## Ralle (17 März 2015)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Genau das denke ich auch! Wir hatten bis jetz Glück und alle Programmierer haben wenig bis keine Probleme! Jedoch verteilen wir viele Softwaren auf Virtuellen Maschienen... Was vielleicht auch hilft...



Ich hab auch nicht andauernd Abstürze, aber viel mehr nervt das unergonomische Handling der gesamten Software inkl. der Gedenksekunden, bevor man irgendwie weiterarbeiten kann, das den gesamten Tag über nervt einfach nur tierisch. Von den Bugs im Programm selbst (SCL etc.) reden wir besser gar nicht erst. Das merkt ihr wahrscheinlich erst, wenn ihr den ersten Anlagencrash gefahren habt oder die Bänder bei BMW stillstehen, weil eure 1500-er ohne FA-Update nicht mehr in den Run zu bekommen ist und deswegen irgendwelche Zulieferteile fehlen.

PS: Am schlimmsten ist wirklich, dass immer wieder die Sortierung aller möglichen Listen dureinanderkommt. Wie kann euch das nicht nerven, dass man immer wieder neu auf den Spaltenkopf klicken muß.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (17 März 2015)

> PS: Am schlimmsten ist wirklich, dass immer wieder die Sortierung aller  möglichen Listen dureinanderkommt. Wie kann euch das nicht nerven, dass  man immer wieder neu auf den Spaltenkopf klicken muß.


Was noch mehr zum Kotzen ist, daß manche Sachen überhaupt nicht sortierbar ist (Bildnamen bsplsw) und seit v13 SP1 diese Bildnamen bei mir ständig in irgendeiner apokalyptischen Reihenfolge vorliegen, aber auf keinen Fall in alphabetischer.


----------



## blimaa (17 März 2015)

Hi

Super fand ich auch, dass ich nach instalieren des V13SP1UPD1 fast einen Morgen brauchte, um ein Touchpanel (Basic 2. Gen) zu laden. Dabei habe ich nur kurz ein Eintrag in einer Textliste noch hinzugefügt.



```
[B][U]Verbesserungen gegenüber früheren Versionen:
[/U] [COLOR=#ff0000]
[/COLOR]STEP 7 Basic/Professional:[/B] 
Arbeiten mit dem TIA Portal 

[LIST]
[*]Die Stabilität beim Arbeiten mit dem TIA Portal wurde verbessert.
[/LIST]
```

:sc3:

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Markus (18 März 2015)

Um das Ganze hier mal etwas zu relativieren:

1. Diese ist kein SIEMENS ist Scheisse Thread - Ich denke auch das so etwas keiner pauschel behauptet bzw. behaupten sollte.
Ich für meinen Teil finde das Zeug von SIEMENS im großen und ganzen sehr gut!

2. Die ist kein X ist besser/schlechter als Y Thread - das ist der "TIA Frust Thread"

3. Die Aussagen in diesem Thread sind teilweise recht subjektiv und schwammig
Für mich zumindest ist das nachvollziehbar, es wiederspiegelt meine Erfahrung dass die Probleme nicht klar definiert und reproduziert werden können.



Ich habe mit Abstürzen seit V13 eigentlich auch keine nennenswerten Probleme mehr.
Zugegeben, ich weiß inzwischen auch in etwa wann ich nicht mehr auf welchen Knopf drücken sollte, z.B. das bereits erwähnte Abbrechen von Funktionen.

Wenn das Portal sauber und intuitiv durchlaufen würde, dann bin ich mit den Helferlein schneller als mit clasic, vielleicht keine 30%, aber intelisense, automatischens aktualisieren von Instanzen und Variablen oder das Handling der HW Config und Symbolik machen vieles schneller. Meiner Meinung nach vergleichbar mit den Schritt von Protool zu WinCC flexible. Wer seit Jahren mit Flex arbeitet und hin und wieder in einem Protoolprojekt mehrere Felder oder Variablen ändern muss weiß vermutlich von was ich rede.

Das Problem für mich ist das vieles eben noch nicht (NACH 5 JAHREN IMMER NOCH NICHT!!!) so super intuitiv durchläuft und mit jeder Version anders wird.
Seit V13 habe ich mit dem Standardprogramm, Panels und Fehlersicheren CPU eigentlich keine ganz so gravierenden Probleme mehr wie mit den teils Katastrophalen Versionen davor.
Mein Hauptproblem sind momentan die Antriebe (z.B. G120), das ist spätesten mit PROFISAFE ein echtes Drama.
Ich kenne STARTER recht gut und arbeite seit einigen Jahren mit SIEMENS Antriebstechnik, aber so ein Drama wie mit TIA war es noch nie!
Auf der letzten Baustelle habe ich Fremdgerät von Endress Hauser über den von SIEMENS eher ungerne gesehen Modbus TCP mithilfe der Bausteine von Lars Weiß in wenigen Stunden fertig am laufen.
Meine 10 dämlicheN drehzahlgeregelten G120 mit U/F und PROFISAFE haben mich TAGE!! gekostet...


----------



## UniMog (18 März 2015)

Umso weniger mit TIA arbeiten wollen........ umso mehr Kunden bleiben für mich ;-)


----------



## LowLevelMahn (18 März 2015)

> Umso weniger mit TIA arbeiten wollen........ umso mehr Kunden bleiben für mich :wink: :smile:



hast gar nicht erzählt das du an einer TIA-Ablösungs IDE arbeitest


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2015)

Markus schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach vergleichbar mit den Schritt von Protool zu WinCC flexible. Wer seit Jahren mit Flex arbeitet und hin und wieder in einem Protoolprojekt mehrere Felder oder Variablen ändern muss weiß vermutlich von was ich rede.



Ich weiß, wovon du redest! ABER; zufällig war ich heute bei einem Kunden an einem ProTool-Projekt. Wirklich, es war wie ein "Nach Hause kommen". Unglaublich, wie schnell, intuitiv (wenn wir das Wort noch mal gebrauchen wollen) und einfach das ging und das, obwohl ich sicher 1 Jahr nichts mehr mit ProTool zu tun hatte. Ja, die Umstände beim Ändern von meherer Felder habe ich nicht vergessen, das ist bei Flex wirklich um Längen besser. Etwas Neu machen ist ja gut und eröffnet neue Möglichkeiten, aber warum werden alte Erfahrungen dafür vollkommen ignoriert? Das wüßte ich mal gerne, denn mit TIA ist es wieder genauso.

PS: Übrigens, wegen TIA. Wenn ihr einen neuen Baustein, z.Bsp. in SCL einfügt und dann die Schnttstellen belegen wollt, poppen bei euch dann auch dauernd diese kleinen fiesen roten Fehler-Roll-Ons auf, die einen mehr behindern als helfen? Ok, ich schreibe die Variablen ran und ziehe sie nicht aus der Variablentabelle dorthin, aber es kann doch nciht normal sein, dass wir nur noch als Kicki-Bunti vernünftig arbeiten können???


----------



## Draco Malfoy (18 März 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn ihr einen neuen Baustein, z.Bsp. in SCL einfügt und dann die Schnttstellen belegen wollt, poppen bei euch dann auch dauernd diese kleinen fiesen roten Fehler-Roll-Ons auf


Ja ist bei mir genau so und ist zum Schießen


> Ok, ich schreibe die Variablen ran und ziehe sie nicht aus der Variablentabelle dorthin, aber es kann doch nciht normal sein, dass wir nur noch als Kicki-Bunti vernünftig arbeiten können???


Ich schreibe auch alles von Hand und weigere mich, irgendwas durch die Gegend zu ziehen. V.a. kotzt dieses Drecksding immer dann wenn man einen FB oder UDT in die Schnittstelle eintragen möchte. Teilweise braucht man 2-3mal neu übersetzen und aktualisieren, bis er merkt daß ein UDT tatsächlich vorhanden ist und aufhört Mist zu machen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2015)

Markus schrieb:


> Um das Ganze hier mal etwas zu relativieren:
> 
> 1. Diese ist kein SIEMENS ist Scheisse Thread - Ich denke auch das so etwas keiner pauschel behauptet bzw. behaupten sollte.
> Ich für meinen Teil finde das Zeug von SIEMENS im großen und ganzen sehr gut!
> ...



Jetzt möchte ich mal deine Ausagen relativieren:

Wir sind hier im *Stammtisch* und ärgen uns über TIA, da darf dann auch mal
oder sollte auch einmal über Alternativen gesprochen werden. Das Thema hat kein
Präfix.

Dann kann ich deine Lobdudelei auf TIA nicht verstehen, wenn du für eine geplanten 
Inbetriebnahme, das vielfache deiner Arbeitszeit gebraucht hast, wegen der unzugänglichkeiten
von TIA, als Unternehmer würden da bei mir alle Alarmklocken läuten.

Bei wievielen Aufträgen kannst du dir das erlauben?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 März 2015)

Also Ich muss auch sagen, ich finde bei Tia vlt 1,2 Dinge welche Ich beser gelöst finde als in Step 7, aber im großen und ganzen find Ichs einfach nur unerginomisch!

Warum man seine GUI entgegen allen Windows Standarts entwickeln muss? Und nicht einfach ein fertiges Framework nutzt? Gut sonst müsste man sich aufs wesentliche beim entwickeln konzentrieren!

Gebt mir in Step 7 Unterordner, einen gesceiten SCL Editor, die Array Indizierung in Kop, Fup, Awl, und Ich will von TIA nichts wissen!
(Ok, für den Array Zugriff brauch Ich die 1500er CPUs)

Aber wenn Ich schon sehe wie inkonsequent das mit den vollsymbolischen Bausteinen ist, sobald es etwas komplizierter wird muss man sowieso auf direkt Adressier umschalten, da es keinen richtigen Pointer gibt. Also Ich find nicht das man wirklich mit Arbeiten kann.
(versucht mal alten AWL Code mit AR und DB Registern auf einer 1500er zu debuggen, man sieht die ganzen Register nicht...).

So das war mal mein Senf!


----------



## bike (19 März 2015)

Frust ist doch subjektiv, oder?
Und schön, wenn jemand TIA gut findet.
Aber auch solch eine Aussage ist subjektiv.
Sollte so die Zukunft aussehen, dann gute Nacht Deutschland, auch eine subjektive Aussage.

Warum gehen irgendwelche Fenster auf, wenn ich programmiere? 
Dass der Complier sich bei Fehlern und Warnungen meldet ist klar, muss er ja.
Aber wenn ich ein Programm schreibe brauche ich den ganzen Mist nicht, denn ich weiß was ich tue, zumeist wenigstens. 


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 März 2015)

> Bezogen auf Beitrag #191 von Rostiger Nagel



Naja ... wenn man schlau ist, dann vereinbart man Inbetriebnahmen "nach Aufwand". Nach meiner Meinung kann jede andere Kalkulation auch mit einiger Erfahrung der in Betrieb zu nehmenden Maschine/Anlage ganz schnell "nach hinten losgehen".

Ich sehe das aber sonst auch so wie du. Vielleicht ist der grundsätzliche Denkansatz hinter TIA ja sogar ganz gut (vielleicht). Siemens hat sich halt (wie das bei echten Profis so üblich ist) zu viele Baustellen gleichzeitig aufgerissen und wird aufgrund der Komplexität der ganzen Sache dem Ganzen nun sehr schwer Herr. Im Grunde haben wir das (es wurde ja schon erwähnt) ja schon mit Step7 und Flex erlebt. TIA kümmert sich aber nicht nur um den einen oder den anderen Teil des Entwicklungssystems sondern schmeisst gleich alles über Bord - sehr schlau 8).
Auf jeden Fall ist es aber so :  das ganze "Relativieren" führt m.E. nur dazu das Siemens sagt "na ... so schlimm ist es doch gar nicht" - so wie sie ja bei TIA V11 auf schon gesagt haben "z.B. Miele setzt das System ja schon seit Jahren problemlos testweise ein (Betatester)"
Auf diese Weise relativiert sich dann auch sehr schnell ein möglicher Handlungsbedarf - weil : Nörgler, denen man es nicht Recht machen kann, gibt es ja immer. Und das ist dann m.E. auch der Grund, warum es in 5 Jahren (ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob das stimmt) nur marginale Fortschritte gegeben hat (es sind ja nur ein paar Nörgler da und die hat man ja immer - alle Anderen können ja toll und problemlos und auch viel zügiger damit arbeiten).

Jeder sollte hier mal seinen wirklichen Standpunkt hinterfragen.
Wieviel Geld hat das Entwicklungssystem bis heute den einzelnen Entwickler/die jeweilige Firma gekostet ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 März 2015)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Warum man seine GUI entgegen allen Windows Standarts entwickeln muss? Und nicht einfach ein fertiges Framework nutzt? Gut sonst müsste man sich aufs wesentliche beim entwickeln konzentrieren!



Das ist aus meiner Sicht auch so ein Ansatz.
Von da her finde ich es z.B. von Beckhoff auch gar nicht so unschlau, sein ganze System auf Visual Studio aufzusetzen (ich habe noch nicht wirklich mit TwinCat gearbeitet !!!) - das hätte m.E. Siemens ganz genauso machen können.
Damit wäre das Entwicklungsystem und dessen interne Strukturierung schon mal erschlagen (und btw: MS bietet diese Möglichkeit ganz ausdrücklich an).


----------



## MSB (19 März 2015)

@LL
Wenn ich jetzt Helmut mal als exemplarisches Beispiel nehme, dann sieht man hier doch sehr gut warum das scheinbar trotzdem und selbst bei totaler Unzufriedenheit funktioniert.
Ich meine, trotz aller Nörgelei hab ich von Ihm jetzt noch keinen ernsthaften Wechselwillen erkennen können.
Auch bei Ralle habe ich jetzt nicht so den Eindruck das er schnell mal so eben bei Beckhoff landen würde.

Von der Seite her mag es zwar unzufriedene geben, aber solange der Rubel dann trotzdem rollt, und sei es nur wg. ein paar abgekündigten Panels ...

Insofern ist das für Siemens an der Stelle scheinbar eine relativ entspannte Situation, kaufmännisch betrachtet.
Desweiteren sei jedem sein Frust gegönnt, solange daraus nicht kaufmännische Konsequenzen folgen ist das doch wirklich nur Nörgelei die man immer hat.

Schaun mer mal, was draus wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> @LL
> Wenn ich jetzt Helmut mal als exemplarisches Beispiel nehme, dann sieht man hier doch sehr gut warum das scheinbar trotzdem und selbst bei totaler Unzufriedenheit funktioniert.
> Ich meine, trotz aller Nörgelei hab ich von Ihm jetzt noch keinen ernsthaften Wechselwillen erkennen können.



Das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen, mein Wechselwille ist schon da, nur ist es nicht so einfach, wenn
man Tausende von Maschinen in der Kundschaft hat. Da hilft nur eins, solange an TIA nörgeln, bis
Siemens mal ernsthaft daran zu Arbeiten, das Produkt Industrietauglich zu machen.

Noch einmal, wenn du Maschinen in die ganze Welt exportierst, kann ein versteckter Bug, nach einen
SP oder Update, sehr teuer werden oder die Exitens der Firma gefährden. TIA überascht uns nach jedem
Update mit neuen Bugs und da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung, ich Arbeite mit TIA.

Warum soll ich mir das bieten lassen, vor allen wenn Sie das Produkt schon so lange auf dem Markt haben,
das sehe ich doch garnicht ein. Schließlich schreiben Sie regelmäßig ihre Rechnung für die SUS-Verträge.

Im Privaten würdest du ein Auto zurückgeben, wenn du 5 Jahre lang, alle 6 Monate einen neuen Motor
einbauen musst.


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 März 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> ...
> Von der Seite her mag es zwar unzufriedene geben, aber solange der Rubel dann trotzdem rollt, und sei es nur wg. ein paar abgekündigten Panels ...
> 
> Insofern ist das für Siemens an der Stelle scheinbar eine relativ entspannte Situation, kaufmännisch betrachtet.
> ...



Genau das wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag zum Ausdruck bringen : "Herr S. muss ja nichts tun, da ja niemand wirklich ein Problem hat". Außerdem gibt es ja noch die vielen S.-Kunden, die da etwas mit Werksvorschriften machen - das ist auch gaaaanz sicheres Kapital ...
Ob man natürlich immer alles über Wechseln zum anderen Hersteller regeln muss, ist m.E. eine andere Frage. Ein Herr Larry oder ein Herr Ralle oder ein Herr Nagel kann natürlich nicht ein Gespräch mit Siemens suchen um da mal Tacheles zu reden. Wie ich das damals aber schon mal in Zusammenhang mit Flex angedeutet hatte - aus meiner Sicht könnte da ein SPS-Forum oder ggf. eine zugeschaltete Fachpresse (ich denke jetzt hier aber nicht unbedingt an das SPS-Magazin) schon etwas mehr erreichen - nur mal so ein Denkansatz. Diesen zu Verfolgen macht m.E. aber nur Sinn, wenn es eben nicht nur Nörgler sondern auch Ändern-Woller gäbe ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MSB (19 März 2015)

Ich bin aber schon der Meinung das sich so ein Laden wie Siemens nur unter Druck -sprich nüchternen Zahlen- wirklich bewegt. 
Das Reden mit irgendwelchen Vertriebsmenschen,  welche wenn man das Marketinggesabbel mal beiseite lässt auch nicht wirklich glücklich sind,  hier vor allen die alten Hasen,  bringt ja scheinbar nichts. 

Wie gesagt,  solange hier nicht kaufmännische Konsequenzen,  insbesondere von größeren Maschinenbauern folgen,  ist das alles ziemlich sinnfrei. 

P.S. Zur Existenzgefährdung musst du mir nichts erzählen, 
ich als Kleinbetrieb bin schon blank wo sich dein Chef noch lächelnd am Sack kratzt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> P.S. Zur Existenzgefährdung musst du mir nichts erzählen,
> ich als Kleinbetrieb bin schon blank wo sich dein Chef noch lächelnd am Sack kratzt.



Musste das jetzt sein, die Bilder werde ich doch jetzt nicht mehr los


----------



## MasterOhh (19 März 2015)

Vieleicht solltet ihr auf dem diesjährigen Forums Treffen wirklich nochmal das TIA Portal zum Thema machen und dann einfach mal den Spieß umdrehen und dem Siemens-Vertreter vorführen was nicht so toll ist. 
Der Fairnis halber sollte der Siemens-Mensch aber im Vorfeld darüber informiert werden und die Veranstaltung sachlich bleiben (keine Heugabeln und Fackeln oder Teer und Federn). Wenn 10-20 langjährige Kunden Probleme mit der neuen Software haben ist es schon schwerer nur von Einzelfällen zu sprechen.


----------



## Blockmove (19 März 2015)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Vieleicht solltet ihr auf dem diesjährigen Forums Treffen wirklich nochmal das TIA Portal zum Thema machen und dann einfach mal den Spieß umdrehen und dem Siemens-Vertreter vorführen was nicht so toll ist.
> Der Fairnis halber sollte der Siemens-Mensch aber im Vorfeld darüber informiert werden und die Veranstaltung sachlich bleiben (keine Heugabeln und Fackeln oder Teer und Federn). Wenn 10-20 langjährige Kunden Probleme mit der neuen Software haben ist es schon schwerer nur von Einzelfällen zu sprechen.



Ich würde da bei Siemens gezielt anfragen, ob sie Interesse an einem solchen Erfahrungsaustausch haben.
Die normalen "TIA-Promoter" bringen dabei wahrscheinlich wenig aber evtl. traut sich ja jemand von der Produktentwicklung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 März 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Das Reden mit irgendwelchen Vertriebsmenschen,  welche wenn man das Marketinggesabbel mal beiseite lässt auch nicht wirklich glücklich sind,  hier vor allen die alten Hasen,  bringt ja scheinbar nichts.





Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich würde da bei Siemens gezielt anfragen, ob sie Interesse an einem solchen Erfahrungsaustausch haben.
> Die normalen "TIA-Promoter" bringen dabei wahrscheinlich wenig aber evtl. traut sich ja jemand von der Produktentwicklung.



Ich dachte bei meiner Ausführung weder an einer Vertriebler oder Promoter oder Entwickler ... da müßte man m.E. schon "etwas höher" ansetzen ... und dahin kommen wir "kleine Kacker" so ganz allein sicherlich nicht. Aber es gibt ja IMMER mehrere Möglichkeiten :
Like It - Change It - Leave It
Die Meißten werden sich ganz sicher (wie man es ja auch schon so liesst hier im Thread), weil sie es auch gar nicht anders kennen, immer für "Like It" (mit Einschränkungen) entscheiden. Mein Ansatz war halt nur : muss das IMMER so sein ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (19 März 2015)

Wenn ich Entwickler bei Big$ des TIA Protals wäre, würde ich mir nicht mein Wochenende versauen lassen, für Probleme geradestehen, die ich nicht zu verantworten habe.
Mir würde eine Stellungsnahme von Joe Kaeser interessieren.
Der verspricht wieder Dividenten, nur sagt er nicht  von woher das Geld kommt.
 Die können nicht Energieerzeugung(Windpark in der Nordsee und Transport nach Munich) und das was sie konnten, PLC und Antriebe, machen sie mit Gewalt kaputt.
Als 840Sl kam und wir geschwitzt haben, wie in der Wüste im Sommer, bis der Mist lief, dachten wir, das war ein Versehen.
Doch es gibt für alles eine Steigerung, leider.


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 März 2015)

An den Kaeser hatte ich jetzt allerdings nun nicht gedacht. Von dem würde man n.m.M. auch nur Wischi-Waschi zu hören bekommen (soll heißen irgendetwas nichts-sagendes Politisches).
Es wird aber u.U. schon einen Leiter HMI oder Entwicklung HMI oder Advance Development oder oder geben ... ich weiß nicht, ob das etwas bringen würde. Ganz sicher aber wenn man es man "etwas öffentlicher" machen würde ...


Nachsatz :
Das sich etwas ändern läßt hat uns doch die MS-Win8-Sache mit den Kacheln vs. Standard-Desktop gezeigt ...


----------



## Peter Gedöns (19 März 2015)

@Bike 
du schreist immer so laut das TIA scheiße ist, aber mehr auch nicht. Wie du selbst ausführtest beschäftigst du dich bisher nur mit den Grundlagen. Welche konkreten Problem hast du denn mit TIA ?  
Und wenn ein Entwickler von Siemens auf dem Forums Treffen auftauchen sollte du wirst ihm ja kaum eine Fragen stellen können.


----------



## Ralle (19 März 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Auch bei Ralle habe ich jetzt nicht so den Eindruck das er schnell mal so eben bei Beckhoff landen würde.



Ich programmiere ja auch Beckhoff aber ich lege i.d.R. nicht fest, was eingesetzt wird, ich kann nur argumentieren.

PS: Und auch bei Beckhoff gibt es so Dinge, die einen stören können, aber das ist nicht wirklich das Problem.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2015)

gerade wieder festgestellt, TIA kann nicht einmal Adressen in einer Variablen Tabelle sortieren.
Es sortiert wirklich nach Zahlenfolge. Das hätte ich aber jetzt von einer Programiersoftware
erwartet, das Sie nach Adressen sortieren kann. Das würde sogar ich mit meinen profanen
Programmierkenntnisse hinbekommen.



> 136
> 14
> 140
> 144
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2015)

Vielleicht sollte man, gerade wenn man mit Siemens sprechen möchte ein Wunschliste in einen Thread
aufstellen und eine Liste mit Bugs. Alleine damit wir uns untereinander austauschen und nicht alle
in das gleiche Messer rennen.


----------



## Ralle (19 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man, gerade wenn man mit Siemens sprechen möchte ein Wunschliste in einen Thread
> aufstellen und eine Liste mit Bugs. Alleine damit wir uns untereinander austauschen und nicht alle
> in das gleiche Messer rennen.



Das Problem ist, die Bugliste immer zusammenzuführen, denn in einem Megathread, hat man dann 300 Einzelbeiträge und das liest ja keiner.
Also sollten wir einen Thread eröffnen, dort in Beitrag #1 die Bugliste/Wunschliste führen und die Beiträge der User, nach Aufnahme der Punkte in die Bugliste, löschen.

Problembeschreibungen bitte möglichst kurz und knackig, ich weiß, das ist schwer.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## LowLevelMahn (19 März 2015)

Man sollte ein Bugzilla dafür einrichten damit auch Siemens mal schauen kann - Das wäre der saubere(ste) Weg der entwicklungsnahen Fehlerbeschreibung

Möglicherweise könnte das SPS-Forum ja Host spielen - Markus?

Mantis wäre die 2. Wahl - aber beide Lösungen sind viel sinnvoller als ein Forum fuer Bug-Tracking zu entfremden


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2015)

sehr gute idee den Sammelthread können wir ja verschließen und Moderieren,
Dazu schaffen wir dann ein Diskussionsthread. Meinetwegen auch diesen hier.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2015)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> Man sollte ein Bugzilla dafür einrichten damit auch Siemens mal schauen kann - Das wäre der saubere(ste) Weg der entwicklungsnahen Fehlerbeschreibung
> 
> Möglicherweise könnte das SPS-Forum ja Host spielen - Markus?



Was ist den ein Bugzilla?

Ich bin der Meinung, wir sollten das hier im Forum halten.


Siemens liest sowieso mit
die Forensoftware gibt bestimmt alles her, was wir brauchen


----------



## LowLevelMahn (19 März 2015)

> Was ist den ein Bugzilla?



Bugzilla und Mantis sind sehr verbreitete Bug-Tracking Tools



> Siemens liest sowieso mit
> die Forensoftware gibt bestimmt alles her, was wir brauchen



Wenn das SPS-Forum direkt den Zugang legt liesst Siemens da bestimmt noch eher mit - Entwickler sind das (diese Tools) gewohnt
und für das Tracking - schon bekannt, noch offen usw. ist das Forum nicht wirklich gut zu brauchen - und es fehlt hier auch die Disziplin Beschreibung und Diskussion zu trennen (siehe http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/60661-tia-und-step7-erzeugen-unterschiedliche-array-offsets.html)


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 März 2015)

Ich möchte ja nicht polemisieren ... aber ich kann es mir NICHT vorstellen, dass jemand Relevantes von Siemens hier (in irgend einem Thread) mitliesst. Wäre dem so dann hätte es schon in der Vergangenheit weniger Probleme gegeben und heute hätte man dann auch weniger.
Dieses "eine Liste erstellen" ist sicherlich eine schöne Idee - es erinnert mich aber an die WinCCFlexibel-Wunschliste, die auch nie zu irgendwas geführt hatte. Es kann hier natürlich auch so sein, dass man schon 2007 bei Siemens entschieden hatte, dass man das aktuelle Wert nur noch notdürftig an den Start bringen möchte und sich aber ansonsten voll auf das Neue (TIA) konzentrieren möchte. Und wenn man dann dabei ist kann man auch gleich dabei bleiben. Dann heißt es nämlich vielleicht auch : "bei TIA stecken wir jetzt nur noch die absolut nötige Zeit rein - wir konzentrieren uns ansonsten auf Sindustrie 4.0" - oder was auch immer.

Aber wie würde mein Schlosser-Kollege sagen : "Alles wird gut ... 8)"

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2015)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> Bugzilla und Mantis sind sehr verbreitete Bug-Tracking Tools
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hast du mal so ein link mit den Bugzilla, nur aus neugierde?

mit der Diskussion und den Thread, bekommen wir besonders gut hin, den schließe ich einfach ab.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (19 März 2015)

> hast du mal so ein link mit den Bugzilla, nur aus neugierde?


https://www.bugzilla.org/
https://www.mantisbt.org/



> aber ich kann es mir NICHT vorstellen, dass jemand Relevantes von Siemens hier (in irgend einem Thread) mitliesst.



den Bug haben die Siemensler mit der nächsten Version gefixt
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/60661-tia-und-step7-erzeugen-unterschiedliche-array-offsets.html

kann mir kaum vorstellen das Siemens oder Kunden von Siemens dieser Fehler aufgefallen ist -  mir ist
der auch nur aufgefallen weil ich einen Offset-Rechner fuer DBs geschrieben habe der den Fehler erkannt hat
und er kommt super-extrem-selten vor - trotzdem war der Fix sehr fix da

Ausserdem haben die Siemensleute bei SPS-Forums-Treffe mehrfach erwähnt das hier ordentlich gelesen wird


----------



## Blockmove (19 März 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Aber wie würde mein Schlosser-Kollege sagen : "Alles wird gut ... 8)"



Neulich mal einer meiner Kollegen:
"Am Ende ist alles gut ... Ist es noch nicht gut, dann ist es noch nicht das Ende."

Daraufhin ein anderer:
"Stimmt weil am Ende ich tod"


----------



## bike (19 März 2015)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> @Bike
> du schreist immer so laut das TIA scheiße ist, aber mehr auch nicht. Wie du selbst ausführtest beschäftigst du dich bisher nur mit den Grundlagen. Welche konkreten Problem hast du denn mit TIA ?
> Und wenn ein Entwickler von Siemens auf dem Forums Treffen auftauchen sollte du wirst ihm ja kaum eine Fragen stellen können.



Ich schreibe nicht dass TIA scheisse ist. (ist von dir abgeschrieben, da solch ein Wortschatz nicht meiner ist.)
Ich schreibe es ist unbrauchbar und das wahr.
Mir gehen Fenster die aufgehen ohne Sinn und Abstütze von TIA, und dabei ist es völlig unerheblich, ob ich Atomkraftwerke oder nur Testprogramme erstelle, auf den Senkel und das auch zu Recht.

Aber deine Antwort? ist doch wie meist nur Gedöns, daher verkneif es dir doch. 

@LL: Als ich einmal Herrn Löscher traf, war der schon interessiert, was wir als User mit den Produkten machen und welche Probleme wir haben. 
Er meinte er habe darüber keine Informationen, werde sich aber darum kümmern. 
Erfolge habe ich nicht direkt gesehen, aber es hat zumindest nicht geschadet.
Man muss es so eben mit Herrn Kaeser auch versuchen, dann können die nicht sagen: wir haben nichts gewusst. 
Um dicke Bretter zu bohren braucht man eben Geduld und Hartnäckigkeit.


bike


----------



## MSB (19 März 2015)

Wie war doch gleich der Spruch:
Wenn Siemens wüsste was Siemens alles weiß ...

Nun ja,  wenn man sich z.B. mal den WinCC Flex Wunschthread durchliest,
dann wird man wohl oder übel feststellen, das fast alle Punkte identisch für TIA immer noch bestand haben... 
Soviel zum Thema es würde hier wer relevantes mitlesen.

Siemens ist ein Beamtenstaat,  selbst sollte hier ein Vertriebler oder Entwickler mitlesen, dann interessiert das einen Entscheider noch lange nicht.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (19 März 2015)

bike;530042
Ich schreibe es ist unbrauchbar und das wahr.
Mir gehen Fenster die aufgehen ohne Sinn und Abstütze von TIA schrieb:
			
		

> Deiner Meinung nach ist es unbrauchbar, ich möchte ja nur gerne wissen wie du zu dieser Einschätzung kommst.
> Ist es wie ich annehme nur Hörensagen oder arbeitest du damit und hast selbst Probleme. Die du auch mal darstellen könntest?
> 
> Und warum sollte ich mir etwas verkneifen was dir erlaubt ist ?


----------



## Krumnix (19 März 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja nicht polemisieren ... aber ich kann es mir NICHT vorstellen, dass jemand Relevantes von Siemens hier (in irgend einem Thread) mitliesst.



In den anderen Bereichen liest Siemens 100% mit. Ich habe schon öfters mal eine nette Nachricht von Siemens erhalten, wenn ich hier ein Problem offen legte, das sich dann über die "Hotline" lösen lies.
Da meine Frage im Forum so ziemlich die gleiche war, wie bei Mitarbeiter von Siemens. Die Bitte von Siemens war dann darauf gelegt, die Lösung doch zu posten oder den "Frust" im Thread zu minimieren.
Daher kann ich sagen, das es schon von Siemens mitgelesen wird. Ob die sich das im Bereich Stammtisch antuen, kann bezweifelt werden.
Daher würde ich so einen Sammel-Thread oder Bug-Thread im Siemens-Hauptforum anlegen. Da fällt das sicher auf!


----------



## bike (19 März 2015)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Deiner Meinung nach ist es unbrauchbar, ich möchte ja nur gerne wissen wie du zu dieser Einschätzung kommst.
> Ist es wie ich annehme nur Hörensagen oder arbeitest du damit und hast selbst Probleme. Die du auch mal darstellen könntest?
> 
> Und warum sollte ich mir etwas verkneifen was dir erlaubt ist ?



Uff, jetzt wird es persönlich.
Also ich schreibe Programme bzw versuche unsere Programme nach TIA mitzunehmen.
Da das System nicht stabil läuft, nutzen wir VM.
Die IDE schmiert ab, der Editor friert ein, während versucht wird, irgendwelche Fenster zu initailiseren bzw aufzumachen. 
Und ich habe noch keinen Schalter gefunden dies abzuschalten.
Das ist Fakt.

Ich habe heute mit einem Kollegen gesprochen und wir kamen zu der Erkenntnis, dass die IDE  von eclipse oder lazarus uns keine solchen gravierenden Probleme machen.
Das sind Open Source Projekte, die ja auch ab und an hier als "Spielzeug" hingestellt werden, doch man gute Programme damit entwickeln, warum funktioniert es mit einem so teuern Werkzeug wie TIA nicht?
Für java kenne ich kein besseres Werkzeug als eclipse.

@gedöns: Du solltest dir deine unqualifizierden Bemerkungen einfach verkneifen, ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen Gedöns, aber es nervt.
Wenn du ein Problem hast, dann löse es.


bike


----------



## Guste (19 März 2015)

Ja dieses Gelumpe. Da wollte ich mal die neue TIA Version auf mein  FieldPG installieren/ Updaten. Nur meckert TIA WINXP an. Ich denk ich  bleib noch bei S7 und XP. Warte auf den Nachfolger von TIA dann  vermutlich S 12 (S5 + S7) und dann Windows 12 dazu.

Frustgruß an alle Guste


----------



## Peter Gedöns (19 März 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Uff, jetzt wird es persönlich.
> 
> @gedöns: Du solltest dir deine unqualifizierden Bemerkungen einfach verkneifen, ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen Gedöns, aber es nervt.
> Wenn du ein Problem hast, dann löse es.
> bike




Also ich arbeitetäglich mit TIA  , die Craschmails die ich  versende strebenmomentan gegen null.
Deine Schilderungenerinnern mich an V11 .


Wenn du eureProgramme nach TIA migrierst in welche Bereich bewegen sich den dieFehler und Warnungen nach einer Migration ? Welche Toolbox Versionnutzt du ?


Wer wann Eclipseoder Lazarus als Spielzeug bezeichnet hat entzieht sich meinerKenntnis,
halte es aber auch im TIA Frust  Thread für irrelevant.(mir persönlich reicht für Java Kate oder Vi )


Wo wurde espersönlich ? Außer deiner Wertung  meiner Bemerkungen ist mirnichts aufgefallen. 
Und nein ich habekein Problem das mein Bemerkungen dich nerven


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 März 2015)

@Krumnix:
Wenn dem so wäre wie du sagst, wie erklärst du dir dies (was sich im Übrigen voll mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen deckt) :



MSB schrieb:


> Nun ja,  wenn man sich z.B. mal den WinCC Flex Wunschthread durchliest,
> dann wird man wohl oder übel feststellen, das fast alle Punkte identisch für TIA immer noch bestand haben...
> Soviel zum Thema es würde hier wer relevantes mitlesen.



Ich bekomme auch relativ häufig PN's - aber aus der Richtung Siemens habe ich noch nie auch nur eine einzige erhalten. Sorry, aber wenn am dem, was du da geschrieben hast, irgend etwas dran wäre dann gäbe es diesen Thread gar nicht denn dann wären die meißten genannten Probleme schon lange abgestellt - sie sind ja (so weit ich das mitlese) nicht erst seit gestern bekannt (sondern im Gegenteil schon seit Jahren).

Aber im Prinzip ist deine Grundansicht schon OK. Wenn ich eine Steuerung (oder Komponente) entwickeln würde dann würde ich (siehe z.B. Beispiel Phoenix, Wago, Deltalogic etc.) immer mal einen Blick auf solche Foren wie dies hier z.B. haben um sicher zu stellen, dass ich nicht an den Kunden vorbei entwickele. Das ist aber meine Meinung und die wird nicht von jedem Hersteller so adaptiert. Ich kenne da speziell von Siemens eher Äußerungen, die in etwa sagen : "entweder du lebst mit dem, was du bekommst, oder du läßt es ..." (sinngemäß wiedergegeben).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 März 2015)

@Peter Gedöns:
Ich kann jetzt an Bike's Äußerungen nichts Verwerflicheres erkennen wie z.B. an meinen eigenen. Ich weiß also nicht so recht, was dieser "Grabenkampf" jetzt soll ...


----------



## Peter Gedöns (20 März 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Peter Gedöns:
> Ich kann jetzt an Bike's Äußerungen nichts Verwerflicheres erkennen wie z.B. an meinen eigenen. Ich weiß also nicht so recht, was dieser "Grabenkampf" jetzt soll ...




Ich halte es nicht für verwerflich wenn hier Schreiber ,die damit arbeiten, ihren Unmut über das TIA zu äußern. Bei manchen Schreibern bezweifle ich halt persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## vollmi (20 März 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auch relativ häufig PN's - aber aus der Richtung Siemens habe ich noch nie auch nur eine einzige erhalten. Sorry, aber wenn am dem, was du da geschrieben hast, irgend etwas dran wäre dann gäbe es diesen Thread gar nicht denn dann wären die meißten genannten Probleme schon lange abgestellt - sie sind ja (so weit ich das mitlese) nicht erst seit gestern bekannt (sondern im Gegenteil schon seit Jahren).



Ich finds vor Allem doof, dass sich kaum was bewegt.

Ich kann damit leben, dass TIA langsam ist oder öfter mal abstürzt. Das scheinen tiefgreifende Probleme zu sein.

Aber dass sie den Beschriftungsstreifendruck für die 300er, das führende Underline, die Listensortierung, den Quellen In/Export nicht auf die reihe kriegen, geht mir gehörig auf den Geist. Dass sind doch kleinigkeiten und dürften keine grösseren Einflüsse auf andere Teile des Systems haben. Aber wenn sowas nicht funktioniert und auch wenn es WIEDER funktioniert, dann merken das viele Nutzer.

Ich will damit nicht sagen das bei SP1 nicht viel gegangen ist, aber leider auch einiges daneben.

mfG René


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 März 2015)

Vielleicht mal als Begründung, warum ich hier angefangen habe mitzuhetzen :

Wir arbeiten mit einem Hersteller für .Net-basierte Visu zusammen. Zugegeben - diese Firma ist nicht ansatzweise so groß wie z.B. Siemens.
Am Anfang war der Variablen-Browser von denen eine Katastrophe. Das haben wir dann muniert, die haben das eingesehen und innerhalb von 2 Monaten (!!!) einen Browser erstellt, der fast an den von Flex herankommt (also brauchbar zu verwenden ist).

Ich hatte irgendwann einmal ein Problem, dass mir in einer von uns verwendeten Kamera eine für mich/uns wichtige Funktion gefehlt hat. Auch dieser Hersteller hat natürlich nicht ansatzweise die Größe von Siemens. Aber auch die haben sich für die Aufgabenstellung interessiert und sie innerhalb von ca. 2 Monaten in ihr System implementiert.

Wenn ich ein bißchen überlege dann würden mir da sicher noch weitere Beispiele für ähnliches Verhalten einfallen.
Ich hatte auch schon mal einen Wunsch bezüglich einer sehr einfachen Funktionserweiterung einer Karte an Siemens herangetragen (wirklich nichts kompliziertes). Darüber wurde nicht mal nachgedacht ...
Gleiches gilt für die Kamera, die die mal hatten - never change a running System. Ich denke, dass das die generelle Philosophie in dem Haus ist ...

Was ich damit darstellen will / wollte - es geht, etwas zu Ändern, wenn man will ... (die Betriebs-/ Wasserkopfgröße mal aussen vor gelassen) 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2015)

gerade wieder einen schönen Fehler endeckt, wenn ich im Layout eine Ebene umbenennen,
wird *auch* das gerade geöffnete Bild umbenannt.

Könnte das mal jemand versuchen nach zu stellen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Könnte das mal jemand versuchen nach zu stellen.



Komando zurück, es brauch keiner nachstellen, ich habe es gerade
mit einen Kollegen auf einen anderen Rechner gemacht, es ist ein BUG.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2015)

Abhilfe, die Ebenen nicht im Baum (roter Kreis) umbenennen sondern unter
den Eigenschaften des Bildes (grüner Kreis).
Auf jeden fall war der Bug nicht im V13 ohne SP.


----------



## bike (20 März 2015)

@LL: lass es gut sein, der Kollege hat seine Probleme und daher nehme ich solche "Einwände" nicht ernst, ist einfach nur Gedöns.

zurück zu  TIA: wenn auf einem Rechner HMI Advanced läuft und man ein  PLC Programm programmiert bzw Fehler sucht, dann geht das nicht. 
Der Rechner friert ein und / oder stürtzt ab., bluescreeen.
Ich verwedende jetzt zwei Systeme , bei Step7 classic ging es ohne Probleme auf einem Rechner und auch beim Kunden.

Aber den Fehler haben unser Siemenskollegen hier vor Ort auch schon erlebt / erleben immer noch.
Es wird empfohlen diese beiden Programme nicht zusammen auf einem Rechner zu verwenden.


bike


----------



## Peter Gedöns (20 März 2015)

Bike ich frage mich wieder wer hier persönlich wird, bei deinen Äußerungen, und ich bitte Dich darum mich nicht unter  Kollegen zu subsumieren.

Zum angeführten Beispiel HMI Advanced und TIA würde mich interessieren welche NC Version du mit TIA Programmierst die mit HMI Advanced freigegeben ist. 
Für TIA gibt es je eine Toolbox für die Software 4.5 und 4.7 .Beide Versionen sind meinen Informationen nach nicht für HMI Advanced freigegeben.

Ich kann auf jeden Fall  HMI Operate für PG  und TIA auf meinem PG Absturz frei parallel betreiben. Die Performanz ist aber dann nicht so berauschend.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (20 März 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn am dem, was du da geschrieben hast, irgend etwas dran wäre dann gäbe es diesen Thread gar nicht denn dann wären die meißten genannten Probleme schon lange abgestellt - sie sind ja (so weit ich das mitlese) nicht erst seit gestern bekannt (sondern im Gegenteil schon seit Jahren).



Sie scheinen doch mitzulesen, wir wünschen uns ja seit Flex 2008 (vlt. auch schon früher) das die Variablenfelder größer werden, und mit V13Sp1 wurde das nun erreicht. D.h. nur 7 Jahre, also wartet noch 4-7 Jahre und V13 läuft!


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 März 2015)

*Aus jetzt ...!*

In diesem Thread heißt "der Böse" mal nicht Bike und auch nicht Peter - hier heißt "der Böse" *TIA* ...!


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 März 2015)

@Jochen:
ich hatte da eigentlich schon auf V14 gehofft - nimm mir bitte nicht alle meine Illusionen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2015)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Sie scheinen doch mitzulesen, wir wünschen uns ja seit Flex 2008 (vlt. auch schon früher) das die Variablenfelder größer werden, und mit V13Sp1 wurde das nun erreicht. D.h. nur 7 Jahre, also wartet noch 4-7 Jahre und V13 läuft!



Danke Jochen, ist mir ja noch garnicht aufgefallen, sieht man auch nur wenn man die Eigenschaftsliste einklappt.

Aber immerhin.


----------



## Ralle (20 März 2015)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Sie scheinen doch mitzulesen, wir wünschen uns ja seit Flex 2008 (vlt. auch schon früher) das die Variablenfelder größer werden, und mit V13Sp1 wurde das nun erreicht. D.h. nur 7 Jahre, also wartet noch 4-7 Jahre und V13 läuft!



Aber nicht Alle und teilweise nicht groß genug. Leider.
Außerdem sind die Variablennamen bei Nutzung von Ordnern teilweise so lang, dass sie besser rechtsbündig angezigt werden sollten oder noch besser mit 3 Punkten in der Mitte. Da hat man wenigstens gleich den Namen.

Aber immerhin...


----------



## UniMog (20 März 2015)

Auf alle Fälle kann man mit TIA arbeiten und auch größere Anlagen programmieren.
Viele stellen es so dar als wenn es komplett unbrauchbar ist und man nix aber auch wirklich nix machen kann und das stimmt einfach nicht.

Ich Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen hier kann ich bei fast jeder Anlage wählen ob TIA oder was anderes.........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle kann man mit TIA arbeiten und auch größere Anlagen programmieren.
> Viele stellen es so dar als wenn es komplett unbrauchbar ist und man nix aber auch wirklich nix machen kann und das stimmt einfach nicht.
> 
> Ich Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen hier kann ich bei fast jeder Anlage wählen ob TIA oder was anderes.........



In einen Punkt hast du recht, man kann damit Arbeiten. Aber es ist immer noch mit einem großen Risiko behaftet,
das du mit einen Update einer deiner größeren Anlagen die Karten legst, weil mal wieder diese neu gemischt wurden.

Aber das kannst du nicht gebrauchen im Industriebereich, wenn du eine Anwendung hast wo du zuhause nur mit 
am Datteln bist ist das in Ordnung.


----------



## UniMog (20 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> In einen Punkt hast du recht, man kann damit Arbeiten. Aber es ist immer noch mit einem großen Risiko behaftet,
> das du mit einen Update einer deiner größeren Anlagen die Karten legst, weil mal wieder diese neu gemischt wurden.
> 
> Aber das kannst du nicht gebrauchen im Industriebereich, wenn du eine Anwendung hast wo du zuhause nur mit
> am Datteln bist ist das in Ordnung.



Ich bin nur im Industriebereich von Zuhause spreche ich nicht......... 

Und ein Risiko ist jedes Software-Update von jedem Hersteller....... egal was für eine Branche


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich bin nur im Industriebereich von Zuhause spreche ich nicht.........
> 
> Und ein Risiko ist jedes Software-Update von jedem Hersteller....... egal was für eine Branche



solange du oder deine Firma sich das leisten kann. Bitte sehr.


----------



## UniMog (20 März 2015)

Kein Problem.......  hab ich auch keine Angst trotz einiger Fehler in TIA


----------



## RogerSchw85 (20 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle kann man mit TIA arbeiten und auch größere Anlagen programmieren.
> Viele stellen es so dar als wenn es komplett unbrauchbar ist und man nix aber auch wirklich nix machen kann und das stimmt einfach nicht.
> 
> Ich Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen hier kann ich bei fast jeder Anlage wählen ob TIA oder was anderes.........



Wir setzen TIA auch ein, mit den 1200er schon lange, seit diesem Jahr jetzt auch mit den 1500er. 

Bis jetzt läuft jede Maschiene, auch in einer Vernünftigen Zeit! Aber wie gesagt, wir sind von grösseren Problemen bis jetzt verschont geblieben. Wieso das so ist weiis ich nicht...

Wir prigrammieren auf vielen Platformen und sind dehalb vielleicht einwenig flexibler als jene die seit 200 Jahren Step 7 programmieren. Weil gelegentliche Abstürze haben wir auf fast jeder Platform!


----------



## bike (20 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen hier kann ich bei fast jeder Anlage wählen ob TIA oder was anderes.........



Und was machst du wenn du mit TIA Ver 12 angefangen hast, dies die Vorgabe ist und inzwischen Ver13 SPxxx aktuell ist?
Bei Kunde Huber also Ver 12 bei Kunde Maier Ver 13 und bei Kunde Kurz muss du noch mit Ver 11 arbeiten. 
Die Versionen sind nicht komplett von oben nach unten oder umgekehrt kompatibel.
Was macht du dann? Jede Änderung in jeder Version nachpflegen?
Das ist doch Mist, bei S5 oder S7 war das ohne grossen Aufwand möglich.

Bei solchen Problemen beginnt schon der Frust.
Oder geht das inzwischen und die Information ist nicht zu mir durchgedrungen?


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Und was machst du wenn du mit TIA Ver 12 angefangen hast, dies die Vorgabe ist und inzwischen Ver13 SPxxx aktuell ist?
> Bei Kunde Huber also Ver 12 bei Kunde Maier Ver 13 und bei Kunde Kurz muss du noch mit Ver 11 arbeiten.
> Die Versionen sind nicht komplett von oben nach unten oder umgekehrt kompatibel.
> Was macht du dann? Jede Änderung in jeder Version nachpflegen?
> ...



Da ist TIA schon besser wie die Classic Welt, es können mehre Instanzen von TIA parllel betrieben werden.
Ich habe auf meinen Rechner V11, V12 und V13 und natürlich um jeden Service Pack gepflegt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da ist TIA schon besser wie die Classic Welt, es können mehre Instanzen von TIA parllel betrieben werden.
> Ich habe auf meinen Rechner V11, V12 und V13 und natürlich um jeden Service Pack gepflegt.



Was willst du denn noch mit den alten Versionen? Die werden von Siemens doch überhaupt nicht mehr mit Updates versorgt. Alle Bugs die in V12 und V13 erst entdeckt wurden, sind dort nicht gefixt.
Ein V11 mit Servicepack ist wie ein Kacka-Häufchen mit Schleife drum.


----------



## RobiHerb (20 März 2015)

*Zukunft wird noch problematischer*



bike schrieb:


> Und was machst du wenn du mit TIA Ver 12 angefangen hast, dies die Vorgabe ist und inzwischen Ver13 SPxxx aktuell ist?
> Bei Kunde Huber also Ver 12 bei Kunde Maier Ver 13 und bei Kunde Kurz muss du noch mit Ver 11 arbeiten.
> bike




Schlimmer noch, was machst Du im Service Fall in 10 Jahren? Der alte Laptop ist längst durch den Schredder gejagt.

Versuchen bei EBAY ein altes TIA 11 zu ersteigern?


----------



## UniMog (20 März 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Und was machst du wenn du mit TIA Ver 12 angefangen hast, dies die Vorgabe ist und inzwischen Ver13 SPxxx aktuell ist?
> Bei Kunde Huber also Ver 12 bei Kunde Maier Ver 13 und bei Kunde Kurz muss du noch mit Ver 11 arbeiten.
> Die Versionen sind nicht komplett von oben nach unten oder umgekehrt kompatibel.
> Was macht du dann? Jede Änderung in jeder Version nachpflegen?
> ...



Na ja das ist sehr hypothetisch ...... aber ich mache alles immer nur in der aktuellen Version und habe auch keine Probleme bei den Kunden.
Die meisten Kunden wollen das eine Anlage läuft und ob ich das mit V13  oder V11 mache ist vielen egal.

Im Augenblick ziehe ich alle Anlagen oder Maschinen an den ich arbeite immer auf die neuste Version hoch.
Ein TIA V11 auf ein TIA V13 SP1 hochrüsten ist nichts wildes und es gibt auch keine Probleme.

Selbst wenn eine Anlage noch in S7-300/400 geplant wurde rate ich jetzt allen Kunden lieber eine S7-1200/1500 zu verbauen damit
sie nicht in 3-5 Jahren vor der nächsten Abkündigung stehen.

Es kommt natürlich auch immer darauf an ob man "nur Neu und Retrofit" macht wie ich oder ob jemand einen Maschinenpark hat und in der Instandhaltung ist.
In der Instandhaltung gebe ich Dir recht das ist unter TIA etwas problematischer als früher mit Step7 Classic....... aber damit kann man auch klar kommen.


----------



## PN/DP (20 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Im Augenblick ziehe ich alle Anlagen oder Maschinen an den ich arbeite immer auf die neuste Version hoch.
> Ein TIA V11 auf ein TIA V13 SP1 hochrüsten ist nichts wildes und es gibt auch keine Probleme.


Da mußt du ja viel Zeit oder Deine Kunden viel Geld für Deine Arbeitszeit haben ...
Und sehr viel Mut, danach die Anlage ohne Neuinbetriebnahme und kompletten Funktionstest zu verlassen ...
Kannst Du Deinen Kunden erklären, daß sie mit den danach eventuell nicht mehr oder "anders" funktionierenden Sachen leben müssen?
Oder sind Deine Anlagen so klein, daß Du mit der Wiederinbetriebnahme in ein paar Minuten durch bist?

Kannst Du den ganzen Aufwand auch machen, wenn der Kunde nur ein zusätzliches Bild oder einen Knopf auf einem HMI-Panel will? Am besten noch per Fernwartung?

Harald


----------



## Jochen Kühner (20 März 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn noch mit den alten Versionen? Die werden von Siemens doch überhaupt nicht mehr mit Updates versorgt. Alle Bugs die in V12 und V13 erst entdeckt wurden, sind dort nicht gefixt.
> Ein V11 mit Servicepack ist wie ein Kacka-Häufchen mit Schleife drum.



Das finde Ich ja auch das tolle! Da gibts Bugs in V12, man soll dann 13 einsetzen, aber wieder dafür zahlen...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (20 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> In der Instandhaltung gebe ich Dir recht das ist unter TIA etwas problematischer als früher mit Step7 Classic....... aber damit kann man auch klar kommen.



Und das ist alles nur so kompliziert weil man wieder auf ein geschlossenes Komplexes Dateiformat setzen musste welches sich in jeder Version ändert... Offene quelltexte und die HW Config in XML und der austausch zw. verschieden Versionen wäre kein Problem


----------



## bike (20 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da ist TIA schon besser wie die Classic Welt, es können mehre Instanzen von TIA parllel betrieben werden.
> Ich habe auf meinen Rechner V11, V12 und V13 und natürlich um jeden Service Pack gepflegt.



Natürlich kann man verschiedene Versionen von TIA halten.
Aber was machst du mit Projekten, die mit diesen verschiedenen Versionen erstellt wurden?
Was machst du mit den Technikern vor Ort, die oft auf der anderen Seite des Erdball sitzen und nicht immer das "Neueste" haben, weil z.b Geld oder entsprechende Informationen fehlen?
Ein kleines Beispiel:
Stell dir vor, du machst eine IB an einer Maschine mit TIA 13 und entdeckst einen Bug.
Wie gehst du vor, um diese neue Revision des Bausteines in alle anderen Projekt mit vorgegangenen Versionen zu übernehmen? 
Das Thema mit Quellen ist bei TIA auch nicht so gelöst, dass man dies ohne nachbearbeitung machen kann.

Und wenn jemand gnadenlos alles auf neu übernimmt, Respekt, der hat Mut? und ich hoffe eine gute Versicherung.


bike


----------



## Verpolt (20 März 2015)

> Natürlich kann man verschiedene Versionen von TIA halten.
> Aber was machst du mit Projekten, die mit diesen verschiedenen Versionen erstellt wurden?



Ich denke dazu hat er die verschiedenen Versionen parallel, um nicht gleich eine Hochrüstung auszulösen.

mir sind auch die Hände gebunden. V11, V12 usw.. Maschinen draussen.
Mmit welcher Version könnte man ein letztes mal hochrüsten, ohne erneut was Buggiges einzuspielen?

Solange die Kisten ihren Dienst verrichten, muss ja keine Änderung rein.
So ganz relaxt bin ich mit dieser Feststellung allerdings nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn noch mit den alten Versionen? Die werden von Siemens doch überhaupt nicht mehr mit Updates versorgt. Alle Bugs die in V12 und V13 erst entdeckt wurden, sind dort nicht gefixt.
> Ein V11 mit Servicepack ist wie ein Kacka-Häufchen mit Schleife drum.




Grundsätzlich mir den alten Versionen, die behalte ich damit ich vor Ort nicht hochrüsten muss,
wenn ich eine kleine Änderung machen möchte. Das ist ja per Fernwartung auch nicht immer so
leicht möglich. Irgendwie kommt man nicht darum alte Versionen vor zu halten, so lange es geht.

Noch besser wird es wenn man IPC draußen hat, da ist ein Hochrüsten der Runtime in eine neuen
Version Kostenpflichtig. Das musst du erstmal verkaufen können, wenn im Störmeldetext ein
Rechtschreibfehler ist, der behoben werden soll.

Für ein braunes Häufchen habe ich zur Zeit noch Platz auf meiner Festplatte, ich schmeiße es erst runter
wenn es anfängt zu stinken.



bike schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man verschiedene Versionen von TIA halten.
> Aber was machst du mit Projekten, die mit diesen verschiedenen Versionen erstellt wurden?
> Was machst du mit den Technikern vor Ort, die oft auf der anderen Seite des Erdball sitzen und nicht immer das "Neueste" haben, weil z.b Geld oder entsprechende Informationen fehlen?
> Ein kleines Beispiel:
> ...



Das Meier ich doch die ganze Zeit an, das dieses rein in die Kartoffeln und wieder raus aus den Kartoffeln 
das Problem ist. Wenn du Serienmaschinen baust und merkst trotz unfangreicher Test nicht einen neuen Bug
kann es teuer werden. Das werfe ich ja auch Siemens vor, das die Software noch nicht Zuverlässig genug ist,
wenn ein paar Bugs behoben werden, kommen mit dem SP ein paar neue. 
Leider ist ja so das sich die Bugs nicht nur auf das Engerniering System eingrenzen, sondern sich auch in der 
Runtime bemerkbar machen (Rechnenfehler in SCL, Rezepturverwaltung)


Was man da machen kann weiß ich auch nicht, schließlich müssen wir ja jetzt liefern und können nicht auf 
V324 warten.


----------



## Ralle (20 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle kann man mit TIA arbeiten und auch größere Anlagen programmieren.
> Viele stellen es so dar als wenn es komplett unbrauchbar ist und man nix aber auch wirklich nix machen kann und das stimmt einfach nicht.
> 
> Ich Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen hier kann ich bei fast jeder Anlage wählen ob TIA oder was anderes.........



Dieses Rumholpern nennst du Arbeiten? Das ist so unergonomisch, unelegant und "um die Ecke gedacht", dass sich mir jedes Mal die Fußnägel von neuem hochrollen und ich die absolute Haßkappe bekomme. Klar kann man damit arbeiten. Eine kleine HMI übersetzen dauert jedes Mal einige Minuten, ich trau mich gar nicht, mal eine große zu migrieren. Auch das Online gehen, nach kleinen Änderungen an Baustein YX dauert viel zu lange, das nervt auf die Dauer. Du mußt ein sehr geduldiger typ sein, wenn dich das so kalt läßt, Glückwunsch dazu. 

PS: Geh doch mal online, dann in die HMI im TIA und schau dir deine Textlisten an (ich hab jedenfalls sehr viele). Die sind durcheinander und nicht sortierbar, was bitte schön soll da Spaß machen??? Suchen??


----------



## Draco Malfoy (20 März 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Auch das Online gehen, nach kleinen Änderungen an Baustein YX dauert viel zu lange, das nervt auf die Dauer.


... Field PG mit Core 2 Duo, vernünftig Ramspeicher und und und. Trotzdem - "brille absetzen", ändern, hochladen, online gehen - alles in einem 5-7min bis er damit durch ist


> Eine kleine HMI übersetzen dauert jedes Mal einige Minuten, ich trau mich gar nicht, mal eine große zu migrieren


KTP1000 mit 16 Bildern dauert etwa 6-8 min komplett übersetzen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> ... Field PG mit Core 2 Duo, vernünftig Ramspeicher und und und. Trotzdem - "brille absetzen", ändern, hochladen, online gehen - alles in einem 5-7min bis er damit durch ist
> 
> KTP1000 mit 16 Bildern dauert etwa 6-8 min komplett übersetzen



Dein Gerät ist nicht für TIA geeignet.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (20 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dein Gerät ist nicht für TIA geeignet.


Woran machst Du das fest ? Ganz unabhängig davon, das ist ein Toughbook, was anderes kann ich sowieso nicht ins Feld mitnehmen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2015)

An deiner Generierungszeit eines kleinen panels und den Prozessor


----------



## UniMog (20 März 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Da mußt du ja viel Zeit oder Deine Kunden viel Geld für Deine Arbeitszeit haben ...
> Und sehr viel Mut, danach die Anlage ohne Neuinbetriebnahme und kompletten Funktionstest zu verlassen ...
> Kannst Du Deinen Kunden erklären, daß sie mit den danach eventuell nicht mehr oder "anders" funktionierenden Sachen leben müssen?
> Oder sind Deine Anlagen so klein, daß Du mit der Wiederinbetriebnahme in ein paar Minuten durch bist?
> ...



Also ich fahre nicht freiwillig zum Kunden um die Firmware der Automatisierungsgeräte auf den neusten Stand zu bringen.
Aber wenn wir an den Anlagen arbeiten und Erweiterungen bzw. Änderungen vornehmen dann aktualisiere ich die Firmware der Geräte mit und projektiere unter der aktuellen TIA Portal Software.

Das heißt wir testen die Anlage alleine schon weil wir Änderungen vorgenommen haben.
Eine komplette Neuinbetriebnahme und einen kompletten Funktionstest halte ich für eher für ein "Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen" und wir wollen die Kirche doch mal im Dorf lassen.

Es gibt zwar Bugs in der Software die sich zum größten Teil auf den Editor TIA Portal beziehen und störende Sachen bei der Bedienung aber das im SPS Code nur Müll steht und
unsere Anlagen nicht mehr funktionieren haben wir trotz einiger Probleme noch nicht gehabt. 

Die Größe einer Anlage zu definieren ist auch so eine Sache..... Wir haben kleine Anlagen mit sehr komplexen Programmen und wir haben Fußballfelder große Anlagen mit ein paar dummen Mischern, Transportbändern, Bandwaagen und Sortieranlagen.
Wir haben auf alle Fälle immer unterschiedliche Anlagen aus allen Branchen und Wirtschaftszweigen..... wenig kopieren, Bildbausteine und  Wiederverwendung aus vorherigen Projekten..... außer ein paar Motor + Ventilbausteinen + kleiner Fuktionen immer starten bei 0


----------



## UniMog (20 März 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> ... Field PG mit Core 2 Duo, vernünftig Ramspeicher und und und. Trotzdem - "brille absetzen", ändern, hochladen, online gehen - alles in einem 5-7min bis er damit durch ist
> 
> KTP1000 mit 16 Bildern dauert etwa 6-8 min komplett übersetzen



Das heißt ja nichts...... Am 27. Juli 2006 startet der Verkauf der neuen Intel-_*Core*_-_*2*_-_*Duo ..... Dein Handy hat bestimmt mehr Dampf ;-)*_


----------



## Draco Malfoy (20 März 2015)

> Das heißt ja nichts...... Am 27. Juli 2006 startet der Verkauf der neuen Intel-Core-2-Duo ..... Dein Handy hat bestimmt mehr Dampf


Gut. Was für Zeug verwendet ihr bei den Inbetriebnahmen mit V13 SP1 und wie oft haut ihr eure PGs, die mal teuer Geld gekostet haben, auf den Müll ?


----------



## RONIN (20 März 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> ... Field PG mit Core 2 Duo, vernünftig Ramspeicher und und und. Trotzdem - "brille absetzen", ändern, hochladen, online gehen - alles in einem 5-7min bis er damit durch ist
> KTP1000 mit 16 Bildern dauert etwa 6-8 min komplett übersetzen


Das ist ja grad das traurige, damit man zum...


Ralle schrieb:


> Dieses Rumholpern nennst du Arbeiten?


... kommt, musst du mindestens mit nem i7/16GB/SSD anrücken. Man sehe sich mal die Systemanforderungen von TIA an.
Warum? Tja das hat mir bis jetzt noch keiner beantworten können.


Da stimme ich Ralle voll zu.
Bei mir auf besagtem Rechner läuft TIA glücklicherweise stabil, ohne die Abstürze. Nur hin und wieder mal unerklärliche Wartezeiten.
Aber Arbeiten nen ich das auch nicht, es ist eher ein dahin-arbeiten. 
Manche Dinge, dank neuer Helferlein gehen tatsächlich schneller,aber der Rest.... 
Das Online-Arbeiten und vor allem der Wechsel dazwischen ist ein Graus. 
Beim besagten "Mal schnell einen Tippfehler aus nem Baustein kopieren und wieder übertragen" könnt ich wurzeln schlagen.
Jedesmal taucht, wenn man nach dem ersten Öffnen oder lange nicht verwenden von Menüpunkten, was anklickt wieder der Ring auf...
Visus malen ist auch Zäh wie eh und je...
Wenn man das erste mal einen Bildbaustein oder ein Alarmfenster reinzieht ist sowieso für 10 Sekunden Schluss...

Ich könnte bei TIA über so viel hinwegsehen, wenn das Ding bloß schneller wer. Ich bin flott und kann um Unzulänglichkeiten herumarbeiten, aber wenn ich das Gefühl habe mit angezogener Handbremse zu arbeiten, bekomm ich schnell einen Blutstau.

Wäre bei Siemens jemand so freundlich die Handbremse auszubauen? Danke.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2015)

min i5 besser i7; SSD; und RAM, RAM, RAM

So ein PG sollte alle 3 Jahre ausgetauscht werden, die Leiden doch 
in rauher Umgebung.


----------



## UniMog (20 März 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Gut. Was für Zeug verwendet ihr bei den Inbetriebnahmen mit V13 SP1 und wie oft haut ihr eure PGs, die mal teuer Geld gekostet haben, auf den Müll ?



Wir nehmen keine Siemens PGs.... die waren noch nie mein Fall.
Zur Zeit habe ich einem;

Dell Precision M6800 mit 17,3 Zoll 1920 x 1080 Full HD
32GB Ram
8GB NVIDIA Quadro K5100M
Intel Core i7 4910MQ
2 Stück Samsung SSD 850 PRO (2x 512GB)

Aber keine Angst TIA ist nicht langsam bei mir aber auch nicht der schnellste


----------



## Draco Malfoy (20 März 2015)

> Dell Precision M6800


Is aber nicht IP44 und eigentlich auch nicht feldtauglich. So ein Ding in vollgeschütztem Gehäuse kostet mal schnell 4-6 Tausend.


----------



## RONIN (20 März 2015)

... Doppelpost weiter hinten...


----------



## UniMog (20 März 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Is aber nicht IP44 und eigentlich auch nicht feldtauglich. So ein Ding in vollgeschütztem Gehäuse kostet mal schnell 4-6 Tausend.




Dafür aber alle 2 Jahre neue Geräte und für mich Feldtauglich genug....... und 3500 kostet so ein Gerät auch
Stell dir vor ich habe bei einer Inbetriebnahme auch immer einen zweiten 24 Zoll Monitor dabei..... ich muß arbeiten und Geld verdienen


----------



## RONIN (20 März 2015)

Der Hardwarehunger von TIA war schon immer einer der größten Kritikpunkte hier.

Ich glaub auch nicht das du mit deinem PG mit TIA glücklich wirst. 
Kann das aus Erfahrung von meinem alten Notebook (i5 Gen2, 4GB, HD) sagen. Ein Horror und kein Vergleich zur neuen Maschine.
Traurig aber das man sowas braucht.

Ich traue mich auch zu sagen der jeder, der angibt das man mit TIA arbeiten kann, mindestens ein solches System hat.

Nun gut die meisten hier, misch eingeschlossen, haben kein Siemens-PG. Die Dinger sind ja annähernd unbezahlbar.
 Billig ist der Spaß aber für keine Firma.



UniMog schrieb:


> Aber keine Angst TIA ist nicht langsam bei mir aber auch nicht der schnellste


Bei dem System sollte TIA eigentlich schneller sein als du die Maus bewegen kannst...


----------



## UniMog (20 März 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> Der Hardwarehunger von TIA war schon immer einer der größten Kritikpunkte hier.
> 
> Ich glaub auch nicht das du mit deinem PG mit TIA glücklich wirst.
> Kann das aus Erfahrung von meinem alten Notebook (i5 Gen2, 4GB, HD) sagen. Ein Horror und kein Vergleich zur neuen Maschine.
> ...



Ist ok aber persönlich hatte ich mehr erwartet einige ich weiß nicht was TIA macht Sekunden haben ich immer noch........ Was es wirklich bringt ist die SSD


----------



## RONIN (20 März 2015)

Das mit der SSD stimmt, aber schnell fühle ich mich trotzdem nicht.

 @Draco: Den Hardware-Weg den Unimog geht ist Moment der einzige als TIA-Programmierer.
Ich hatte auch ordentlich zu tun um unserer IT und letztendlich dem Chef zu erklären warum ich und meine Kollegen solche Geräte brauchen.
Grad die IT war fest der Meinung dass das Blödsinn ist.


----------



## UniMog (20 März 2015)

Ja von SSD habe ich auch schon einige durch...... die Samsung finde ich persönlich am schnellsten auf meinem System.

Vorher habe ich Intel SSD gehabt die waren auch ok mit Festplatten von Super Talent habe ich nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Aber muß dazu sagen das ich die SSD von Super Talent gekauft habe das waren SSD gerade auf dem Markt gekommen......... 1200 Euro für 120GB... lach ... einfach verrückt


----------



## RONIN (20 März 2015)

Bei mir is auch ne Samsung Platte drin, aber welche genau...

Man könnte TIA doch in Zukunft für PC-Benchmark-Testing nehmen.
  Dann heißt es nicht mehr FLOPS sonder TOPS - "TIA Operations per Second".
 Obwohl man eher auf TOPM - "operations  per Minute" gehen müsste.
*ROFL*

Obwohl der Begriff FLOP ja ganz gut zu TIA passt.


----------



## bike (20 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Stell dir vor ich habe bei einer Inbetriebnahme auch immer einen zweiten 24 Zoll Monitor dabei..... ich muß arbeiten und Geld verdienen



Nimmst du deine Ausrüstung durch die Sicherheitsschleusen an den Flughäfen?
Das ist der kleine? aber feine Unterschied.
Wie soll ich erklären, dass ich Übergepäck habe im Flieger und auch im Shuttle zum Hotel? Soll ich sagen Big$ ist Schuld? Bezahlen die auch die Mehrkosten?
Am Schreibtisch daheim habe ich keine Probleme.
Das ist doch eines der großen Schwachstellen des TIA.

ich akzeptirere nicht, dass ich wegen eine bescheiden geschrieben Software immer neue hardware brauche.
Bezahlen die Kunden die neue, notwendige hardware? Oder wird das im Preis eingerechnetet?
Das wäre fast Betrug an den Kunden, wenn ich so von aussen betrachte.
Mein Rechner zu hause ist inzwischen 8 jahre alt und funktioniert, da kein TIA darauf laufen muss.


bike


----------



## vollmi (20 März 2015)

Ach kommt, verglichen mit der Programmierausrüstung für die SC35 oder PDP11 vor 20 Jahren, sind die Rechner selbst mit 2 24" Monitoren Kleinkram. Du solltest mal wieder mit nem VT100 Terminal zum Kunden gehen, dann wirst du dir TIA wünschen.


----------



## RONIN (20 März 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ach kommt, verglichen mit der Programmierausrüstung für die SC35 oder PDP11 vor 20 Jahren, sind die Rechner selbst mit 2 24" Monitoren Kleinkram. Du solltest mal wieder mit nem VT100 Terminal zum Kunden gehen, dann wirst du dir TIA wünschen.


Was glaubst du werden wir, wenn wir mal älter sind, den Jungen erzählen.

 "Ihr Jungspunde habt es doch eh gut, aber damals, damals, ich sag euch... damals als TIA rausgekommen ist.... Das waren die harten Zeiten...."
ROFLMAO


----------



## vollmi (20 März 2015)

übrigens meine Ausrüstung besteht aus einem Normalen Elitebook i7 20GB Ram (15,6 Zoll Monitor) und SSD sowie einem 15,6 Zoll usb monitor von Asus. Der Monitor ist kaum grösser und dicker als eine A4 Notizblockmappe. 
Ich krieg die komplette TIA taugliche Ausrüstung in den Rucksack fürs Bordgepäck.






mfG René


----------



## UniMog (20 März 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Nimmst du deine Ausrüstung durch die Sicherheitsschleusen an den Flughäfen?
> Das ist der kleine? aber feine Unterschied.
> Wie soll ich erklären, dass ich Übergepäck habe im Flieger und auch im Shuttle zum Hotel? Soll ich sagen Big$ ist Schuld? Bezahlen die auch die Mehrkosten?
> Am Schreibtisch daheim habe ich keine Probleme.
> ...



Na zum Glück habe ich die letzten 3 Jahre das meiste in Deutschland (90%) und dem Rest der EU und muß keine richtigen Fernreisen über den Teich oder nach China machen.
Ich habe vielleicht eine andere Einstellung dazu. aber mit meiner Ausrüstung (Werkzeug) muß ich Geld verdienen und ich kaufe erst mal gutes Werkzeug bevor ich andere Sachen kaufe.

Die meisten hier haben ein 1000 Euro Handy und/-oder IPAD Air 2 für 800 Euro aber Müll für 799 vom Saturn für die Baustelle ..... Mein Augenmerk liegt hier auf eine meiner Meinung nach gute Ausstattung


----------



## UniMog (20 März 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> übrigens meine Ausrüstung besteht aus einem Normalen Elitebook i7 20GB Ram (15,6 Zoll Monitor) und SSD sowie einem 15,6 Zoll usb monitor von Asus. Der Monitor ist kaum grösser und dicker als eine A4 Notizblockmappe.
> Ich krieg die komplette TIA taugliche Ausrüstung in den Rucksack fürs Bordgepäck.
> 
> 
> ...



15,6 Zoll wäre mir persönlich zu klein ... seit dem ich TIA kenne.... lach ..... aber das ist ja auch persönlicher Geschmack.
Aber Vollmi weiß das man meistens 2 oder mehr Applikationen bzw. Fenster auf hat und es sehr wichtig ist mit 2 Bildschirmen zu arbeiten...... anders ist eine angenehme Arbeit für mich auch nicht möglich


----------



## Draco Malfoy (20 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Na zum Glück habe ich die letzten 3 Jahre das meiste in Deutschland (90%) und dem Rest der EU und muß keine richtigen Fernreisen über den Teich oder nach China machen.
> Ich habe vielleicht eine andere Einstellung dazu. aber mit meiner Ausrüstung (Werkzeug) muß ich Geld verdienen und ich kaufe erst mal gutes Werkzeug bevor ich andere Sachen kaufe.
> 
> Die meisten hier haben ein 1000 Euro Handy und/-oder IPAD Air 2 für 800 Euro aber Müll für 799 vom Saturn für die Baustelle ..... Mein Augenmerk liegt hier auf eine meiner Meinung nach gute Ausstattung


Ausrüstung für viel Geld ist schön und gut, aber wenn es bloß daß Enzige wäre, ein TIAP taugliches Field-PG. Kauf mal ein Paar handhydraulische Presszangen von Fa. Klauke, dann bist Du auch ganz schnell vierstellig im oberen Bereich.


----------



## UniMog (20 März 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Ausrüstung für viel Geld ist schön und gut, aber wenn es bloß daß Enzige wäre, ein TIAP taugliches Field-PG. Kauf mal ein Paar handhydraulische Presszangen von Fa. Klauke, dann bist Du auch ganz schnell vierstellig im oberen Bereich.



Stimmt das sind echte Kracher-Preise...... das geht schon bei einfachen Crimpzangen los. Aber was muß das muß sonst kann man schlecht gute Arbeit abliefern


----------



## vollmi (20 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> 15,6 Zoll wäre mir persönlich zu klein ... seit dem ich TIA kenne.... lach ..... aber das ist ja auch persönlicher Geschmack.
> Aber Vollmi weiß das man meistens 2 oder mehr Applikationen bzw. Fenster auf hat und es sehr wichtig ist mit 2 Bildschirmen zu arbeiten...... anders ist eine angenehme Arbeit für mich auch nicht möglich



Zum Glück kann ich meine Systeme üblicherweise auf einen recht fortgeschrittenen Stand bringen bevor ich die Anlage ausliefere. Will heissen den grössten teil der Programierung und Entwicklung mach ich im Büro mit grossen bequemen Monitoren und richtigen Eingabegeräten. Auf der Anlage beim Inbetriebnehmen mach ich nicht mehr soviel sitzende Arbeit, da reichen mir die zwei 15.6 Zöller.

Trotzdem finde ich es doof das TIA halt nicht mit der Hardware skaliert. Man könnte TIA wohl auf einen Grossrechner installieren und es würde nicht nennenswert schneller werden.

Und mal Ehrlich, die EDV Hardware die wir zum Entwickeln brauchen ist doch mittlerweile der kleinste Posten. Da bin ich wohl nicht der Einzige wo nur schon die Messgeräte zur Inbetriebnahme das 10fache kosten. Meine güte schon die Speicherkarte der SPS der letzten Anlage kostet mehr wie ein anständiges Notebook.

Wenn ich bedenke dass das PG mit dem ich angefangen habe, an die 10'000 CHF gekostet hat und das ist noch nichtmal so lange her. Da komme mich mit jedes Jahr ein neues Notebook noch billig weg.

mfG René


----------



## Draco Malfoy (20 März 2015)

@Vollmi:

Es gibt trotzdem noch eine Unterteilung von Kosten, in solche die man gegenüber der Kundschaft sofort begründet abrechnen kann (Speicherkarten, Installationsmaterial, Software-Lizenzen) und solchen, die ich praktisch aus meinem Gewinn bezahlen muss, also betriebsinternen Investitionen die man nicht direkt dem Kunden aufbrummen kann. Ein mittleres Umrüstungsprojekt oder Retrofiting kommt bei mir in der Regel auf einen Wert von etwa 50-80k (mal mehr mal weniger...), dabei sind 60% Material und der Rest teilt sich entsprechend auf. Es müssten also schon 2-3 Projekte dieser Größenordnung gelaufen sein, bis man sich ein Siemens-PG der neuesten Generation leisten kann. Nicht zu vergessen die fixen Kosten.


----------



## vollmi (20 März 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Es müssten also schon 2-3 Projekte dieser Größenordnung gelaufen sein, bis man sich ein Siemens-PG der neuesten Generation leisten kann. Nicht zu vergessen die fixen Kosten.



Das verstehe ich schon. Allerdings finde ich die Siemens-PGs schon ziemlich überteuert. Wenn man nicht wirklich ständig im Sprühnebel unterwegs ist. Tuts IMHO auch ein normales Workstation Notebook. Die sind erstens Billiger und üblicherweise auch Leistungsfähiger als die FieldPgs von Siemens. Dafür kauft man sich halt eher mal ein neues Notebook wenns zu langsam wird. Ein FieldPG muss ja mindestens die doppelte Zeit durchhalten um den hohen Preis zu rechtfertigen. Wenn ich mir überlege dass ich noch mit einem 5 Jährigen PG arbeiten müsste, krieg ich schweissausbrüche.

mfG René


----------



## UniMog (21 März 2015)

@Vollmi 100% ACK

Bei mir ähnlich mache bzw. versuche auch den größten Teil der Programmierung bei einer Tasse Kaffee und zwei großen Monitoren im Büro zu machen.
Ich habe ja schon programmiert da konnte man ein PG bei Siemens nicht "ohne" Software kaufen und damals lag so ein PG740 mit Software bei 12000-15000 DM je nach % die man bekommen hat.

Da habe ich angefangen mich für gute Rechner und Laptops zu entscheiden als die nächsten 10 Jahre mit dem PG durch die Welt laufen..... war aus heutiger Sicht die richtige Entscheidung.

*Wenn die im TIA Portal die Flächen mal besser nutzen würden und man auch mehr Einstellungen vornehmen könnte dann würde mir auch ein kleinerer Monitor reichen*.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 März 2015)

Das Bedienkonzept und die Oberfläche ist abgsehen von den Bugs das schlimmste am TIA Portal.
Das zieht am meisten Frust auf sich. Vor allem benötigt es aufsummiert über den Tag viel Zeit die ich nur mit dem zurechtziehen von Fenstern, und mit diversen Klicks um wieder das passende Fenster in den Vordergrund zu bringen, verbringen muss. Dann das "Gefühl" wie sich die Oberfläche anfühlt, alles zäh und langsam. Und wenn man in Eingabefeldern z.B. für Meldetexte in den Bearbeitungsmodus wechseln will, muss man gefühlte 5 mal in das Feld klicken.
Wie die Erfahrung von WinCCflexible ist, wird das aber alles so bleiben. Ich frage mich wie das bei Siemens in der Entwicklungsabteilung abgeht. Finden die Leute das dort wirklich gut? Oder wird es einfach nur ignoriert? Arbeiten die Leute dort so langsam, dass es ihnen überhaupt nicht auffällt?

Aber zurück zum Versionskonzept von TIA.
Die V11 enthält teilweise gravierene Bugs, gerade in der Codeerzeugung. Wenn man nochmal an so eine Anlage kommt die mit dieser Version projektiert wurde, gebietet es sich eigentlich diese auf einen aktuellen Stand zu ziehen. Die V11 ist 2011 erschienen und wurde 2013 abgekündigt. Die V12 ist 2013 erschienen und 2014 abgekündigt. Step 7 V5.5 ist 2010 erschienen, und hat 2014 das letzte Servicepack erhalten, nur mal so als Vergleich. Von V11->V12->V13 sind eigentlich nur anders bezeichnete Servicepacks, mit den zusätzlichen Problemen des Versionssprungs die es bei Step 7 V5.x überhaupt nicht gab.

Das TIA Portal ohne Updatevertrag eigentlich überhaupt nicht verwendbar. Mal angenommen jemand kauft sich nur eine einzelne Version, steht er damit bei allen Bugs die er erkennt nach einem Jahr im Regen.
Und für Leute mit Updatevertrag kommt bei jedem Versionssprung das Problem, dass ein CPU Stop notwendig ist. Bei einem HMI lasse ich das ja noch durchgehen, wobei es dort auch nervig ist.
Ich habe kürzlich bei einem Kunden auf der Anlage als ich vor Ort war, einen halben Tag lang alle Panels auf den aktuellen Firmwarestand gebracht, nur damit ich später ggf. per Teleservice mal eine kleine Änderung einspielen kann. Ist gegenüber dem Kunden immer schwer zu erklären, warum ein Servicepack des Herstellers bei ihm zu Kosten führen soll.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2015)

Selbst dieses Hochziehen der Runtime bzw. CPU auf den entsprechenden Stand, geht auch
mal gerne in die Hose, so das man Stunden oder Tage damit verbringen kann ein Panel
wieder ans leben zu bekommen. Das bezahlt einen kein Mensch.

Mein Standpunkt steht, so wie es jetzt ist und wie Siemens mit den Problemen umgeht
ist das Produkt TIA-Portal nicht Industrietauglich.


----------



## UniMog (21 März 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und für Leute mit Updatevertrag kommt bei jedem Versionssprung das Problem, dass ein CPU Stop notwendig ist.



Das geht mir auch auf den Sack.... unter Step7 Classic habe ich einmal die Hardware Konfig eingespielt und dann könnte ich alles übertragen und im Programm ändern ohne die CPU in Stop zu schalten.
Ich konnte auch selber bestimmen was ich übertrage und was ich noch nicht übertrage..... Das geht unter TIA auch nicht mehr ganz so einfach.

Was dieser Versionssprung mit meinem Programm Code zu tun hat leuchtet mir auch nicht ein..... 




rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Selbst dieses Hochziehen der Runtime bzw. CPU auf den entsprechenden Stand, geht auch
> mal gerne in die Hose, so das man Stunden oder Tage damit verbringen kann ein Panel
> wieder ans leben zu bekommen. Das bezahlt einen kein Mensch.
> 
> ...



Das habe ich persönlich auch noch nicht gehabt das mit TIA ein Panel Image oder ein Firmware Update in die Hose geht..... Also Glück gehabt ;-)
Aber bei WinCC 2008 Flex..... da habe ich früher öfters mein PPI Multi-Masterkabel aus dem Auto geholt....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2015)

Dann möchte ich mal zum TIA-Frust in meinen aktuellen Projekt etwas schreiben.
Ich habe hier eine kleine Maschine, mit eine Handvoll Servoregler, FUs, Ventilinsel,
ET200s Stationen, 1200er Comfort Panel und einer ET200s IM-F CPU.

*• Das Problem mit dem Unterstrich*

Ich Arbeite mit dem Bitmeldeverfahren und habe meine Meldungen in Arrays untergebracht,
damit ich Vollsymbolisch Programmieren kann, habe ich für jede
Meldungen ein Bit angelegt die in etwa so aussieht SM._1000, SM ist das Array
und steht für Störmeldung und die Zahl entspricht der Meldenummer in der HMI.

TIA akzeptiert in AWL keinen unterstrich mehr, damit ich jetzt noch ein wenig 
mit meinen Fundus arbeiten kann  habe ich jetzt vor den Unterstrich ‚Nr‘ gesetzt.
Für den Fehler habe ich den Support kontaktiert, einen Thread hier im Forum 
erstellt und schließlich die Variablen umbenannt, eine Eigenschaft die ich schon
seit Jahren anwende.

*• Auf einmal bekomme ich eine Übersetzen des Panels eine Meldung * 

‚PnIoOperatingMode: Wert außerhalb des zulässigen Bereits:‘
Ich glaube da wird es nicht viele geben die mit dieser Meldung etwas anfangen können,
also wieder den Support kontaktiert. Eine Rückruf habe ich aber erst am nächsten Tag
bekommen, eigentlich wollte ich noch etwas mit dem Panel testen, wieder ein Tag kaputt.

Der Supporter war allerdings gut, hatte schon mal von der Fehlermeldung gehört, konnte
diese aber nicht sofort zuordnen. Nach einen Frage/Antwort-Spiel und einer parallelen suche
im System brachte die Lösung.

 Ich hatte am Vortag meine Profibusteilnehmer die BMK Kennzeichen gegeben, da hat TIA
den Namen nicht mehr richtig mitgeführt. Ich musste in der Gerätekonfiguration unter 
Betriebsart den Hacken ‚IO-Device‘ setzen und wieder rücksetzen. Dann wird das Panel
wieder richtig eingekettet.  

Der Fehler ist bekannt, sollte aber im V13 SP1 behoben sein. Der Supporter bat darum nicht
speichern zu drücken und das Projekt einzuschicken, damit Sie schauen können was da los ist.

*• Ein umbenennen der Ebenen benennt auch das Bild um.*

Ich habe im Bild ein paar Objekte in einer  Ebene gelegt, damit ich den Überblick behalte,
nenne ich die Ebene entsprechend der Objekte um, damit andere etwas anfangen können.
Ich Arbeite in ein paar anderen Bildern weiter und möchte, dann zum ursprünglichen Bild 
zurück, ich finde es aber nicht mehr in der Projektnavigation. 

Scheiße denke ich, das musst du wohl aus Versehen gelöscht haben. Nützt nichts erstelle ich 
es neu. Während ich an den Bild arbeite, entdecke ich nach einer halben Stunde in der
Projektnavigation ein Bild, was ich nicht kenne. Angeklickt, das ist ja mein versehentlich
gelöschtes Bild … Komisch.

Ich versuche wieder die Ebene anzupassen, wieder dieses komische Verhalten bis ich 
dahinter gekommen bin das wird Bild auch umbenannt wird. 

Wieder ein Anruf beim Support, die Stimme vom Abfangjäger kannte ich noch, Sie hat
mich auch wieder erkannt. War ein nettes Gespräch und wollten jetzt gleich beide
die Sonnenfinsternis beobachten, leider war bei uns in OWL nicht viel davon zu sehen.

Der Supporter der später zurück rief, kennt das Problem.

*• Rezepturverwaltung funktioniert nicht*

Das ist mein aktuelles Problem, ich Arbeite eigentlich gerne mit der Rezeptur und hatte
das eigentlich in der WinCCflexibel Welt im Griff. Ich benutze immer zwei Rezepturen 
eine für Produktionsdaten und eine für Maschienenparameter. Da mir die Listen Darstellung
nicht gefällt und für meinen Fall nicht ausreichend ist, nutze ich Rezeptur-
bilder, dh Variablen werden Strukturell auf mehreren Seiten dargestellt.
In Flexibel gab es immer das Problem, wenn man vor den Editieren der Variablen
nicht in der Rezepturanzeige war, wird nach Anwahl der Anzeige, die aktuelle Rezeptur
geladen und alle Einstellungen wieder platt gemacht.
Also habe ich immer die Anzeige Unsichbar mit in das Variablenbild mit hineingenommen.
Heute fällt mir auf das beim Blättern in den Bildern, dieser Effekt des platt machen.

Wenn man aber das Handbuch von TIA liest, habe ich alle Reiter richtig gesetzt.

Ich werde mich jetzt etwas tun müssen was ich eigentlich nicht will, ich trenne mich von
der Rezepturverwaltung und werde da etwas eigenes aufbauen mit CSV Datein.

Also nächste Woche wieder den Support anrufen.


Neben den schon genannten merklichen Arbeiten mit angezogener Handbremse, soll so etwas
normal sein, ein Projekt und in zwei Wochen viermal den Support kontaktieren. In vier Wochen
muss mein Projekt laufen, was kann denn da noch alles kommen. 

An alle TIA begeisterten: ‚Hallo Mc-Fly, das Portal ist schon über vier Jahre freigeben und du 
willst mir erzählen, das ist alles normal‘


----------



## UniMog (21 März 2015)

* Ein umbenennen der Ebenen benennt auch das Bild um.*

Ja das ist ein BUG..... gibt aber eine kleine Hilfe bis das behoben ist...... hab ich mal durch spielen gefunden

In Projektnavigator das Bild markieren -> Eigenschaften -> Ebenen ..... Dort die Bilder umbenennen dann bleibt Dein Bild-Name erhalten


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2015)

Ja Ähm, 



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Abhilfe, die Ebenen nicht im Baum (roter Kreis) umbenennen sondern unter
> den Eigenschaften des Bildes (grüner Kreis).
> Auf jeden fall war der Bug nicht im V13 ohne SP.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 27907



Trotzdem das war vor den SP1 nicht und ich habe kein Bock 
nach wegen zu suchen um einen offensichtlichen Bug zu 
umgehen.

Über die Rezepturverwaltung habe ich mich schon im letzten
Jahr mit den Support unterhalten, wann sehen die sich in der Lage
diese so einzurichten, wie es im im eigenen Hanbuch beschrieben ist.

http://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/72050-tia-v13-tp700-frage-zur-rezepturanzeige.html


----------



## Draco Malfoy (21 März 2015)

> Ich werde mich jetzt etwas tun müssen was ich eigentlich nicht will, ich trenne mich von
> der Rezepturverwaltung und werde da etwas eigenes aufbauen mit CSV Datein.


Ich wüsste mal gerne, wie das funktioniert. Rezepturen sind eigentlich essentieller Bestandteil, die müssten schon irgendwie laufen damit man ein Panel vernünftig aufsetzen kann.


----------



## MSB (21 März 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Ich wüsste mal gerne, wie das funktioniert. Rezepturen sind eigentlich essentieller Bestandteil, die müssten schon irgendwie laufen damit man ein Panel vernünftig aufsetzen kann.


Solange du keine Ansprüche an das "wie"  hast...


----------



## UniMog (21 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja Ähm,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha.  ... Ok ab jetzt lese ich alle Beiträge von dir ganz genau.... ;-) 

gruss


----------



## Lebenslang (22 März 2015)

Damit unter TIA mein PG so schnell arbeitet wie mit Classic musste ich auf 
I7, 8GB Ram und SSD aufrüsten, erst auf dieser Plattform macht eine Installation überhaupt Sinn.
Vom Gefühl hats aber die SSD am meisten gebracht.

Jetzt stellt sich allerdings die Frage auf was mit dem nächsten Versionssprung die Hardware 
hochgerüstet werden muss, das ist ja ein Fass ohne Boden.

Meine ersten 2 Projekte habe ich erstmal nur für Inhouse und an Maschinen gemacht auf die ich
ohne Fernwartung zugreifen kann, bisschen Profinet, bisschen Analog, ca.200E/As und das 2nd Generation
KTP700 Basic Panel als HMI, alles in FUP und mit VIPA 315SN/Eco CPU.

Funktioniert ohne Probleme, brauchte auch nicht viel Zeit zur Umgewöhnung, ist ja irgendwie immer das gleiche
nur eben mit veränderter Oberfläche.
Aber wirklich schneller war ich mit TIA nicht, im Gegenteil, auf dem Bildschirm wird soviel unnötiges angezeigt,
da bin ich die meiste Zeit die Fenster am verkleinern/vergrößern und am suchen wo was ist was ich gerade brauche.
Also Intuitiv ist das nicht.

Bisschen offtopic jetzt, aber: Irgendwie glaube ich das die Programmierer von TIA und der Tapatalk APP in 
der gleichen Schulklasse waren.
Habe diese APP viele Jahre gerne benutzt bis mit jedem update immer mehr grau in grau eingeführt wurde.
Alles voller bunter Bilder und nicht nachvollziehbarer Struktur, die wirklichen Inhalte der Texte verlieren 
immer mehr an Bedeutung.

Nun denn, schönen Sonntag euch.


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 März 2015)

@Helmut:
Zu deiner Rezeptur-Geschichte :
Eine Rezeptur- oder Parameter-Verwaltung, die vernünftig aussieht und so funktioniert, wie ich es mir vorstelle habe ich allerdings noch nirgendwo gesehen. Das ist z.B. bei VisiWin auch Sch...e (wahrscheinlich habe die bei Siemens abgeguckt).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Helmut:
> Zu deiner Rezeptur-Geschichte :
> Eine Rezeptur- oder Parameter-Verwaltung, die vernünftig aussieht und so funktioniert, wie ich es mir vorstelle habe ich allerdings noch nirgendwo gesehen. Das ist z.B. bei VisiWin auch Sch...e (wahrscheinlich habe die bei Siemens abgeguckt).
> 
> ...



In der Classic Welt (WinCCflex) hatte es für meine Anwendungen Funktioniert, 
nach langer Suche, wie es den funktionieren könnte. Es tat für mich jahrelang
seinen Dienst, mit allen Einschränkungen, doch Verlässlich.

Aber selbst das ist jetzt mit TIA nicht mehr gegeben. 

Wenn du sagst bei VisiWin ist es ähnlich, bin ich mir sicher das du es dort einfach
umschiffen kannst, mit den Möglichkeiten die .net dir bietet. 

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht warum man so ein so wichtiges Element,
wie eine Rezepturverwaltung so wenig Augenmerk schenkt.


----------



## UniMog (22 März 2015)

@Helmut...

Bei der  Rezepturverwaltung weiß ich noch nicht 100% was Du meist..... kannst Du mal ein Bild einstellen !!!!
Mußt du das auch über mehrere Bilder verteilen ??? Warum nicht nur in einem Bild mit ein-/ausblenden bleiben in verschiedenen Ebenen ???

Aber wie gesagt ich kann Dir noch nicht ganz folgen........


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht warum man so ein so wichtiges Element,
> wie eine Rezepturverwaltung so wenig Augenmerk schenkt.



Das kommt immer darauf an, was man sich vorstellt.
Die VisiWin-Rezepturverwaltung ist ganz OK wenn man die Komponenten für einen Kuchen eingeben will. Möchte man aber zusätzlich noch eine Abarbeitung in irgend einer Form dabei habe dann hört es schon auf.
Ich möchte z.B. (ich könnte mir das bei dir auch ganz gut vorstellen) die Parameter eines Aggregates einzeln und optisch zusammenghörig darstellen - hier vielleicht dann noch in Rubriken (Sensor-Einstellungen, Grenzwerte, Fahr-Parameter usw.) damit der Bediener es aus dem Zusammenhang schon erkennen kann. Und schwupps - schon baut man sich dann halt etwas selber ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> @Helmut...
> 
> Bei der  Rezepturverwaltung weiß ich noch nicht 100% was Du meist..... kannst Du mal ein Bild einstellen !!!!
> Mußt du das auch über mehrere Bilder verteilen ??? Warum nicht nur in einem Bild mit ein-/ausblenden bleiben in verschiedenen Ebenen ???
> ...



Also Christian,
ich habe jetzt zb eine Parameterebene, wo ich über mehre Bildschirmseite die Maschinenparameter 
darstelle, auf einer Seite befinden sich dann immer die Parameter für ein Aggregat. Wenn ich jetzt
Maschineneinstellungen vornehme, gebe ich diese feucht und frölich ein, blättere somit von Aggregat
zu Aggregat (Seite zu Seite) bis alles steht und möchte dann diese Einstellungen einfach nur speichern.

Ähnlich als wenn du ein ein Worddokument oder eine Excel Tabelle bearbeitest, am ende des Tages wird
gespeichert. Aber beim wechsel vom einen Excelblatt zum anderen ist auf einmal die ganze Arbeit verschwunden.

Auf den Bild siehst du eine Parameterseite und die Rezeptur, die auf Tastendruck sichtbar geschaltet wird,
funktioniert in zig Anlagen unter WinCCflexibel. Aber nicht in TIA.

Ich hätte gerne dafür auch ein PopUp genutzt, aber das geht auch nicht.

Also wenn ich durch die Bildschirmseiten blättere, dabei einstellungen vornehme und später zurückblättere
macht die Rezeptur irgendwann (nicht sofort, sondern sporadisch) die Einstellungen platt.




@LL,
eigentlich möchte ich ja das Basteln ersparen, damit ich das Projekt für andere nachvollziebar machen kann.
Leider ist das nicht möglich, da kann ich ja fast gleich die Selbstgebastelte HMI meines Kollegen nutzen,
die funktioniert allemal besser als TIA.


----------



## UniMog (22 März 2015)

ja jetzt verstehe ich........ ich habe so was ähnliches aber nicht über Seiten sondern alles in *einem* Fenster und mein Blättern ist ein Ein-/ und Ausblenden 
weil alles in verschiedenen Ebenen ist und Sichtbar oder Unsichtbar geschaltet wird. 
Da habe ich Deine Probleme nicht aber spätestens wenn keine Ebene mehr und kein Platz im Bild dann ist es bei mir natürlich vorbei........ muß das mal mit ein paar Seiten testen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2015)

Mir würde das mit den Ebenen nicht reichen, die Nutze ich eher dafür wie
im Beispiel die Rezeptur oder unsichtbare Schaltflächen einzublenden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 März 2015)

@RN:
Wenn du in der Visu aber so richtig Klimmzüge mit Ebenen und allem Pi-Pa-Po machen mußt dann ist das Projekt am Ende für einen Nicht-Eingeweihten auch nicht mehr so einfach (bis gar nicht mehr) nachvollziehbar. Dann kannst du auch genauso gut mit Scripten etc. dir etwas selber "basteln" - habe ich für mich bei Flex ja auch schon gemacht. Der Vorteil hierbei ist : es arbeitet so gut wie deine Fähigkeiten es hergeben - der Nachteil ist : du bist immer darauf angewiesen, dass deine Visu selbst das alles auch kann, was du benötigst - hier also dann i.d.R. Mindest-Einstiegslevel := MP... oder besser PC-Runtime.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @RN:
> Wenn du in der Visu aber so richtig Klimmzüge mit Ebenen und allem Pi-Pa-Po machen mußt dann ist das Projekt am Ende für einen Nicht-Eingeweihten auch nicht mehr so einfach (bis gar nicht mehr) nachvollziehbar. Dann kannst du auch genauso gut mit Scripten etc. dir etwas selber "basteln" - habe ich für mich bei Flex ja auch schon gemacht. Der Vorteil hierbei ist : es arbeitet so gut wie deine Fähigkeiten es hergeben - der Nachteil ist : du bist immer darauf angewiesen, dass deine Visu selbst das alles auch kann, was du benötigst - hier also dann i.d.R. Mindest-Einstiegslevel := MP... oder besser PC-Runtime.
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Ebenen einblenden, würde ich aber jetzt nicht als Klimzüge bezeichenen. Wenn ich eine Rezepturverwaltung Scripte, ist das für mich
kein Problem, eher im Gegenteil, aber das ist natürlich für einen Dritten nicht so schnell zu überblicken.

MP gibt es nicht mehr, die heißen jetzt Comfortpanel 

Mit der PC-Runtime werden ich noch einen Augenblick warten, bis der ET200SP-PC als F-Variante rauskommt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 März 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Rezepturverwaltung Scripte, ist das für mich
> kein Problem, eher im Gegenteil, aber das ist natürlich für einen Dritten nicht so schnell zu überblicken.


Das kommt darauf an, wie du es machst ... (meine Meinung)



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> MP gibt es nicht mehr, die heißen jetzt Comfortpanel


Ich denke, du hast schon verstanden, was ich meinte ... 8)


----------



## UniMog (31 März 2015)

Beim benutzen der Suchfunktion im Hardwarekatalog.... stürzt das Portal ab..... bei euch auch ????


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2015)

Bei mir stürzt es nicht ab V13SP1 ohne HF


----------



## RONIN (31 März 2015)

@Unimog: Kann ich morgen mal versuchen.

Habt ihr in V13SP1 in der Visu auch das Problem dass sich Gruppen nicht auflösen lassen.
Ich kann prima Gruppierungen erstellen, bearbeiten, aber wenn ich auf auflösen drücke passiert nichts.

@RN: "Ohne HF"... Gibt's für die V13SP1 schon nen hotfix?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2015)

Ja jetzt heißen Sie Update, früher Raider heute Twix, schmeckt aber beides gleich.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 März 2015)

Eigentlich müsste doch die V14 demnächst kommen, die vorigen Versionen erschienen immer Ende Februar.

Dann ist die V13 schon wieder Geschichte, und erhält ähnlichen Support wie Step 5 -> für Neuanlagen nicht empfohlen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2015)

Ich habe mit wesentlich mehr HF, ähm Raider, nein Twix...  Ach Updates gerechnet.


----------



## RONIN (31 März 2015)

Ich hatte eigentlich auch mit einem längeren Verbleib der V14 gerechnet...

Aber heutzutage ist der Wechsel von V13 auf V14 genauso viel Wert wie früher ein Wechsel von V5 auf V5SP1

Tja, die gut alte Zeit wo Twix noch Raider und Finish noch Calgonit war...


----------



## Blacky70 (1 April 2015)

@Ronin: Ja das mit der Gruppenauflösung hab ich auch, hilft nur den IM Ordner zu löschen und projekt neu öffnen, dann gehts wieder für ein Weilchen.....


----------



## Jochen Kühner (1 April 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste doch die V14 demnächst kommen, die vorigen Versionen erschienen immer Ende Februar.
> 
> Dann ist die V13 schon wieder Geschichte, und erhält ähnlichen Support wie Step 5 -> für Neuanlagen nicht empfohlen.



So wie Ich das in der letzten TIA Lobpreisungsveranstaltung  erfahren habe soll V14 erst 2016 kommen. Wobei, was macht das für ein Unterschied, das tolle bei TIA ist ja das man nun für Bugfixes bezahlen soll. Wenn man mal einen Vertreter zur wirklichen Meinung von V11 oder 12 fragt, dann wird die schlecht gemacht und 13 angepriesen, vor nem Jahr wars noch anders, und in einem heisst dann wieder hinter der Hand, 13 das ging noch nicht, aber mit 14....


----------



## UniMog (1 April 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Beim benutzen der Suchfunktion im Hardwarekatalog.... stürzt das Portal ab..... bei euch auch ????
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 28057



Also bei mir wird mit einer Suche das Portal beendet aber meine beiden Kollegen haben das Problem nicht......


----------



## Markus (1 April 2015)

Nervt es euch auch das es IMMER noch nicht möglich ist einzelne Bausteine zu vergleichen?
(V13SP1 mit 300er)


----------



## RONIN (2 April 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Beim benutzen der Suchfunktion im Hardwarekatalog.... stürzt das Portal ab..... bei euch auch ????


Nö, bei mir hängt es sich nicht auf. V13SP1Upd1



Markus schrieb:


> Nervt es euch auch das es IMMER noch nicht möglich ist einzelne Bausteine zu vergleichen?
> (V13SP1 mit 300er)


Ich kapier das Vergleichen der Bausteine sowieso nicht. Sitz grad an ner 1200. Siehe Bilder




Was ich noch bescheiden finde:
Wenn man Schnittstellen an Fbs/Fcs ändert muss man die Instanzen logischerweise aktualisieren. 

Bei einer einzelnen Instanz muss man zuerst auf den FB - rechte Maustaste - aktualisieren.
Dann muss man noch im Schnittstellenbereich bei der Multiinstanz - rechte Maustaste - Schnittstelle aktualisieren.
Die Vorgehensweise kann man bei vielen Instanzen vergessen.

Man kann noch beim Projektordner über - Übersetzen - Bausteine komplett übersetzen - das komplette Projekt überbügeln.

Die Möglichkeit nur mal die Referenzen/Schnittstellen des aktuellen FBs ,in dem man arbeitet, zu aktualisieren, hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (4 April 2015)

*Übler Mist in der HW-Config Proxy Device*

Habe gerade eine 416-2DP als "Proxi-Device" in einem TIA v13_SP1 Projekt angebunden und nach 15-minütigen Versuchen, mein Panel an dem DP-Mastersystem anzubinden, buchtsäblich den Mund aufgetan.
Meine X2-Schnittstelle, die ein DP-Master ist, erscheint jetzt im TIAP als "X1", und die X1, die eigentlich MPI/DP und im Original gar nicht vernetzt ist, erscheint jetzt als "X2" !!!

=> Dabei kann ich überhaupt gar kein Netz mehr aufbauen, weil als Master ist plötzlich nur die MPI/DP sprich neue "X2" gelistet, aber in Real Life vernetzt ist ja nach wie vor die alte X2-DP Schnittstelle, die jetzt "X1" heißt !!!!
Das ist doch ein schlechter Scherz oder ?? 

Wenn ich jetzt versuche, dem Panel einen Master zuzuweisen, dann bietet er mir nur die "X2" an, die ja in Wirklichkeit "X1" ist, als MPI/DP, und die echte X2 im TIAP X1 -DP ist angeblich kein Master mehr !!
Dabei ist aber die DP Schnittstelle nach wie vor vernetzt und die MPI / DP nicht - was ja auch richtig ist. ABER DIE BEZEICHNUNGEN und die Zuordnung des DP-Masters sind jetzt *VERTAUSCHT* !! Was zum Geier soll ich nun tun ?


----------



## vollmi (4 April 2015)

Siemens anrufen und ihnen Feuer unterm Arsch machen.


----------



## Ralle (4 April 2015)

Hast du die neueste Hardware-Version der 416 im Step7-Hardwarekonfig eingestellt? Das wars zum Schluss bei mir, da wurden gar keine Ethernet-Schnittstellen bei einer CP mit ins TIA genommen. Hängen andere Geräte am DP? Wenn nicht, mal eins einfügen.


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Draco Malfoy (4 April 2015)

Moin!


Ralle schrieb:


> Hast du die neueste Hardware-Version der 416 im Step7-Hardwarekonfig eingestellt?


Nope, ich habe eine 6ES7416-2XK02-0AB0 (letzte Zeichen unsicher), das ist eine ältere CPU in einer bestehenden Anlage, wo praktisch neues Panel dran soll.


> Das wars zum Schluss bei mir, da wurden gar keine  Ethernet-Schnittstellen bei einer CP mit ins TIA genommen.


Hier werden die auch nicht rübergenommen  Du meinst, ich soll versuchen, das TIAP zu betrügen indem ich in dem Classic-Projekt die alte CPU durch eine aktuelle ersetze (...0KN05 oder so) ?


> Hängen andere  Geräte am DP? Wenn nicht, mal eins einfügen.


Im Classic hängt eine ganze Menge. Dort ist auch das Panel als DP-Slave zwecks Diagnose vorhanden.


----------



## Ralle (4 April 2015)

Versuchs Mal, bei mir wars egal, weil es ein Vipa Speed7 war und daher die Hardware ja als S7-318 angelegt wird. An der SPS habe ich das noch nicht testen können, hoffe es läuft dann noch. Ansonsten ja, mach einen Betrugsversuch. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Draco Malfoy (4 April 2015)

Habe ich versucht. Hat sich nichts geändert. Gibt es irgenein HF den ich verpasst habe ?
P.S. ... habe angeguckt, wie das vor dem SP1 war - dort erscheint die CPU plötzlichtzlich mit zwei DP Schnittstellen, und in der Beschreibung steht irgendwo MPI/DP. Aber genau so vertauscht.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (4 April 2015)

*Hier sieht mans*

Also ich habe jetzt Screenshots gemacht und werde mal einen Service-Requenst aufmachen.

Wenn hier irgendwelche Siemens-Leute mitlesen: Was ist das für ein Murks ? Habt ihr völlig den Verstand verloren, als ihr das programmiert habt und offensichtlich ungetestet an die Leute herausgegeben ? Und das in der V13 ?
Wie soll ich bitte schön damit arbeiten können ?

Ich habe hier zum Test ein zweites DP-Netzt eingefügt und daran auch ein Panel angehängt. Die Schnittstellen habe ich im Classic-Projekt eindeutig mit ihren Steckplätzen benannt - MPI/DP X1 und DP X2.
In der HW-Config im TIA sieht man, daß die vertauscht sind! Mehr noch, bei zwei DP-Netzen kann ich plötzlich gar keinen Master mehr zuordnen, da angeblich "kein Master verfügbar" ist ? ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Wenn hier irgendwelche Siemens-Leute mitlesen: Was ist das für ein Murks ? Habt ihr völlig den Verstand verloren, als ihr das programmiert habt und offensichtlich ungetestet an die Leute herausgegeben ? Und das in der V13 ?
> Wie soll ich bitte schön damit arbeiten können ?



Das ist doch schon eine ganze Weile so, der Tester bist doch jetzt du... ich und der Ralle.

Nur die Bezahlung dafür entspricht den aktuellen Mindestlohn von 8,50€.


----------



## Ralle (4 April 2015)

Ok, nun ist gerade das UPD2 da, auch wenns Sch... ist, du solltest das auch noch ausprobieren.
Aber ob sich in der Beziehung schon was getan hat?

Edit: Ich hab gerade mal deine Hardware in meinem Step7 angelegt und das Ganze in TIA V13 SP1 Upd2 als Proxydevice importiert. Da paßt es auch nicht, DP-->X1 sollte aber X2 sein, DP/MPI-->X2 sollte aber X1 sein.

Unterschiedliche Profibusgeschwindigkeiten und Namen der Mastersysteme hat er bei mir auch nicht mit rübergenommen. Das ist alles ein Megaschrott, wenn du mich fragst, unglaublich, ich kann immer wieder nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Praxistauglich geht wirklich anders.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (5 April 2015)

Danke für den Gegentest. Ich habe auch blöd geguckt, ich dachte schon, ich hätte am Abend ein Bier zu viel zu mir genommen. Aber nein, so war es wohl eher bei den TIA Programmierern.
Wenn Du jetzt noch versuchst, ein Panel als DP-Slave anzulegen und ihm einen Master zuzuordnen, dann merkst Du was ich meine.

Ich frage mich: wenn ich in einem großen Projekt tatsächlich mehrere Panels, mehrere CPUs und zwei oder mehr DP-Netze habe - was soll ich dann tun ? OK, es funktioniert möglicherweise auch ohne, daß ein Panel DP-Slave ist, aber wie stelle ich dann zentralisiert fest ob es mir vom Bus runtergegangen ist ? Das muss doch eine grundlegende Funktionalität des TIAP und der neuen Hardware darin sein, daß ich die mit einer "alten" Steuerung noch vernünftig nutzen kann ?

Bzw.: w.h. hier alte Steuerung, eine 416-2DP mit der Sachnummer XN05 ist noch ein aktuelles produkt und kostet auch richtig Geld.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 April 2015)

Warum tust du dir das TIA-Portal mit einer 300/400er Steuerung überhaupt an? Es gibt dafür ein funktionierendes Werkzeug, nennt sich Step7 V5.5.

Ich mache meine TIA-Panels komplett abgelöst von Step7, ohne verbuggten Device-Proxy und den ganzen Müll den Siemens sich da einfallen lassen hat. Schont die Nerven und Arbeitszeit.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (5 April 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Warum tust du dir das TIA-Portal mit einer 300/400er Steuerung überhaupt an? Es gibt dafür ein funktionierendes Werkzeug, nennt sich Step7 V5.5.


Tu ich ja nicht, ich habe nur das Comfort Panel was ich zwangsweise im TIAP programmieren muss. Die Kundschaft würde mich lynchen, wenn ich da noch ein "altes" schlechtauflösendes und nichtaktuelles Panel verbaut hätte.


> Ich mache meine TIA-Panels komplett abgelöst von Step7, ohne verbuggten  Device-Proxy und den ganzen Müll den Siemens sich da einfallen lassen  hat. Schont die Nerven und Arbeitszeit.


Spricht bei Dir ist dann auch die CPU im TIAP ? Nun gut, das war im vorliegenden Fall nicht möglich aus zahlreichen Gründen, u.A. weil die Anlage an sich schon besteht.
Proxy-Device ist sehr grundlegende Funktionalität, die mir erlaubt, Anlagen mit "älterer" Hardware um moderne Panels zu erweitern oder Panels zu tauschen ohne die CPU anzutasten. Es war auch die Begründung dafür, warum alte MP abgekündigt wurden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 April 2015)

Nö, in TIA sind bei mir nur die Panels. Variablen und Störmeldungen werden bei mir mit einem Tool generiert und die importiere ich dann. Ich habe mir das mit dem Proxy mal angesehen, aber was ich da jetzt so lese ist es eine gute Entscheidung diesen nicht zu verwenden.

Was übrigens auch ein TIA-Spezial-Bug ist:
Ich habe ein TIA-Projekt in dem ich zwei Panels habe, die mit der gleichen CPU kommunizieren. Die Verbindungsdaten sind händisch angelegt. Und obwohl die beiden Panels absolut nichts miteinander zu tun haben, darf der Verbindungsname in beiden Panels nicht gleich lauten, warum auch immer. Das macht mir nämlich Probleme beim Variablenimport, da Störmeldungen auf beiden Panels angelegt werden sollen.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (5 April 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Nö, in TIA sind bei mir nur die Panels. Variablen und Störmeldungen werden bei mir mit einem Tool generiert und die importiere ich dann. Ich habe mir das mit dem Proxy mal angesehen, aber was ich da jetzt so lese ist es eine gute Entscheidung diesen nicht zu verwenden.


Erklär mir das bitte genauer. D.h. alle Verbindungsdaten werden bei Dir per Hand eingebucht ? Sind deine Panels DP-Slaves ? Wie tust Du denn die entsprechende CPU zuordnen, wenn beispielsweise mehrere CPUs am Bus hängen ?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 April 2015)

Die neuen Panels hängen bei mir ausnahmslos an Ethernet oder am Profibus als DP-Master der Klasse 2, kann sein dass ich darum die Notwendigkeit die bei dir jetzt besteht noch nicht hatte (ein Glück so wie es aussieht ;-) )


----------



## Draco Malfoy (5 April 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die neuen Panels hängen bei mir ausnahmslos an Ethernet oder am Profibus als DP-Master der Klasse 2


Hm. Ist es nicht so, daß eine Engineering-Station, also z.B. mein PG, immer als Klasse 2 Master agieren würde ? Wie kannst Du dich dann an dein DP Netz mit einem PG anschließen, wenn dort bereits ein solcher Master vorhanden ist ?


----------



## MSB (5 April 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Hm. Welche Hintergründe hat diese Vorgehensweise wenn ich fragen darf ?
> Ist es nicht so, daß eine Engineering-Station, also z.B. mein PG, immer als Klasse 2 Master agieren würde ? Wie kannst Du dich dann an dein DP Netz mit einem PG anschließen, wenn dort bereits ein solcher Master vorhanden ist ?


Zum Glück ist deine Aussage betreffs Klasse 2 Master vollkommen falsch, sonst würden NIE mehrere Panels oder PGs in einem DP-Netz sein können, sprich es ist bei Profibus prinzipiell und explizit erlaubt mehrere Master im Netz zu haben.

Wenn du jetzt nicht gerade "Direkttasten" nutzt, brauchst du das Panel überhaupt nicht in der HW-Konfig, und selbst dann wäre das ein Problem innerhalb von Step7.
Falls dir Direkttasten jetzt nichts sagt, dann brauchst du es auf keinen Fall.

Die BuB Kommunikation wickelt das Panel IMMER als Klasse 2 Master ab.

Der Vorteil vom Device Proxy ist ziemlich ausschließlich, das du einen teilautomatisierten Datenaustausch in Bezug auf Busparameterberechnung sowie PLC-Variablen hast.
Die Busparameter kann man hinbiegen mit frei definierbaren Teilnehmern in Netpro.
Die Variablen kann man auch richtig händisch oder mit Hilfe von https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/56078300/tagconverter-fr-wincc-tia-portal?lc=de-WW oder auch mit selbst gebastelten Excel oder sonstwas Sachen durchführen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Draco Malfoy (5 April 2015)

> Wenn du jetzt nicht gerade "Direkttasten" nutzt, brauchst du das Panel  überhaupt nicht in der HW-Konfig, und selbst dann wäre das ein Problem  innerhalb von Step7.
> Falls dir Direkttasten jetzt nichts sagt, dann brauchst du es auf keinen Fall.


Ok. Direkttasten ist ein Begriff, aber in der HW-Config brauche ich das trotzdem zwecks einer "Nichtvorhandensein"-Erkennung durch eine zentrale DP-Diagnose.


> Die BuB Kommunikation wickelt das Panel IMMER als Klasse 2 Master ab.


Sprich, wenn ich also das Panel als "DP-Slave" definiert habe, dann meldet sich "ein Teil des Panels" zyklisch beim Kl. 1. Master (davon gibts ja wirklich nur einen...) als Slave, während "der Andere Teil" des Panels weiterhin lustig azyklisch als Klasse 2 Master agiert ? Und wenn ich diese Funktionalität streiche, dann bleibt nur ein Kl.2 Master übrig ?


> oder mit Hilfe von https://support.industry.siemens.com...ortal?lc=de-WW


Vielen Dank für den Link


----------



## MSB (5 April 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Sprich, wenn ich also das Panel als "DP-Slave" definiert habe, dann meldet sich "ein Teil des Panels" zyklisch beim Kl. 1. Master (davon gibts ja wirklich nur einen...) als Slave, während "der Andere Teil" des Panels weiterhin lustig azyklisch als Klasse 2 Master agiert ? Und wenn ich diese Funktionalität streiche, dann bleibt nur ein Kl.2 Master übrig ?


Genau so wars gemeint, deswegen ist gerade bei Paneln die Busparameterberechnung relativ wichtig, je ausgelasteter das DP-Netz umso wichtiger.

In die HW-Konfig kannst du das Ding also auch klassisch über GSD packen, TIA braucht davon nichts zu wissen.


----------



## Ralle (5 April 2015)

Was aber immerhin ganz nett am DeviceProxy ist, dass man ja auch die Bausteine (DB) mit importiert und somit schnell neue HMI-Variablen aus diesen anlegen kann. Ich hatte bei Step7 V5.5 fast alle Variablen absolut im HMI adressiert, also per Hand angelegt, da war mir das ziemlich egal, aber da man ja nun nach und nach auf die symbolische Schiene gezwungen wird, ist das zumindest eine kleine Arbeitserleichterung, m.E. nach. Das geht nu mit dem Proxy oder direkt im TIA bei Komplettprojekten. Aber ich muß auch sagen, besser kein Proxy, also so ein Schrott.

@Thomas

Kannst du ein wenig mehr zu dem Tool und zum Import der Variablen ins TIA-Portal schreiben?


----------



## PN/DP (5 April 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> aber in der HW-Config brauche ich das trotzdem zwecks einer "Nichtvorhandensein"-Erkennung durch eine zentrale DP-Diagnose.


Brauchst Du wirklich eine Erkennung, ob ein HMI-Panel am Bus vorhanden ist und auch kommuniziert?
Wenn man das Panel als DP-Slave in HW Konfig projektiert, dann braucht man unbedingt OB82, OB86 ... damit das Anhalten der RT (z.B. für Projekttransfer) nicht die CPU abschießt. Außerdem leuchten in der Zeit SF und BF am DP-Master rot - tut das wirklich Not? Die meisten meiner Anlagen laufen auch ohne daß alle Panels vorhanden sind - der Ausfall eines Panels ist kein Problem.



Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> wie stelle ich dann zentralisiert fest ob es mir vom Bus runtergegangen ist ?


Dafür gibt es den *Bereichszeiger "Koordinierung"*. Darin ist ein Lebensbit, welches vom Panel jede Sekunde getoggelt wird. Und ein Bit, was anzeigt, ob das Panel "Offline" geschaltet ist. siehe TIA Hilfe

Harald


----------



## Draco Malfoy (5 April 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Brauchst Du wirklich eine Erkennung, ob ein HMI-Panel am Bus vorhanden ist und auch kommuniziert?
> Wenn man das Panel als DP-Slave in HW Konfig projektiert, dann braucht man unbedingt OB82, OB86 ... damit das Anhalten der RT (z.B. für Projekttransfer) nicht die CPU abschießt. Außerdem leuchten in der Zeit SF und BF am DP-Master rot - tut das wirklich Not? Die meisten meiner Anlagen laufen auch ohne daß alle Panels vorhanden sind - der Ausfall eines Panels ist kein Problem.


Der Ausfall eines Panels ist auch hier von der Funktionalität her kein Problem, aber es ist schon mal vorgekommen, daß das Personal auf einem Panel rumtippt, welches "eingefroren" ist, und dann das Problem nicht richtig schildern kann. So wird es wenigstens auf anderen Panels angezeigt, daß Busausfall vorliegt, und man kann auch im entsprechenden Screen nachgucken, was genau ausgefallen ist. Außerdem wird die Anlage angehalten, wenn Bus-Fehler anliegen. Damit werden die Leute gezwungen, sich um das Problem zu kümmern.

OBs 82..86 sind sowieso drin, es kann ja noch mehr aussteigen wie Panel.


----------



## ChristophD (5 April 2015)

Hi,

ich verstehe jetzt das Problem mit dem Proxy Device noch nicht so ganz.
Es war doch noch nie möglich irgendwas Bustechnisch zu konfigurieren, es wurden immer nur Adressen und Netzeinstellungen übernommen und eben die HMI Symbolik aus dem Classic Project.
Alles andere wird auch bei  dem Device Proxy doch auch gar nicht benötigt , weil egal wieviele Slaves ihr daran projektieren wölltet, das Classic Projekt würde sie ja eh nicht kennen oder?
Ich habe zumindest an einem ProxyDevice bisher noch nie Master/ Slave oder IO-Controller/IO-Device etc. gesehen oder einstellen können.

Auch in dem Dokumente https://support.industry.siemens.co...2293_WinCC_TIA_STEP7_V5_Proxy_DOKU_v20_de.pdf ist es so beschrieben.
Sobald was bustechnisch geändert wird muss das im Classic Projekt nachgezogen werden !

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## PN/DP (5 April 2015)

Wenn das Panel DP-Slave sein soll, dann muß das nicht im Panel-Projekt (TIA) projektiert werden? 
Woher weiß dann das Panel, ob und auf welchen DP-Master es hören soll?

Harald


----------



## Draco Malfoy (5 April 2015)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi, ich verstehe jetzt das Problem mit dem Proxy Device noch nicht so ganz.


Vertauschte Zuordnung der Schnittstellen zu den Steckplätzen und falscher DP-Master an der falschen Schnittstelle erkennst Du schon als Problem ? Oder wäre dieses Problem für Dich in der Praxis nicht relevant ?


----------



## ChristophD (5 April 2015)

@Draco
nein das verstehe ich schon , kein Grund gleich wieder patzig zu werden.
nur kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen wenn ich das mit der genannten konfiguration hier teste dann ist da nix vertauscht 

@PN/DP
meinst du jetzt wegen den Direkttasten? Das steht in dem Dokument beschrieben
Ansonsten nützt es dem Panel auch nix wenn es im TIA als Slave konfiguriert wird solange das nicht auch in dem Classic Projekt gemacht wird , weil wenn der Master
nicht weiß welche Slaves wer hat dann kannst du 20 Stück davon im Tia projektieren und ans Netz hängen aber kommunizieren tun sie deswegen noch lange nicht.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (5 April 2015)

> nein das verstehe ich schon , kein Grund gleich wieder patzig zu werden.


Habe meinen Satz (s.o.) verbessert. Wenn bei Dir die Schnittstellen nicht, wie bei mir und Ralle, zu sehen im Bild auf der Seite 33, vertauscht sind - wäre sehr cool zu erfahren welche Hardware Du genommen hast und vielleicht ein Screenshot aus der Gerätesicht / HW-Config im TIA. Prinzipiell bin ich ja nur hocherfreut, wenn etwas wie beschrieben funktioniert. Jetzt müssen wir nur noch klären, unter welchen Bedingungen es das tut, und was ich ggf. falsch gemacht habe.


----------



## Ralle (5 April 2015)

ChristophD schrieb:


> @Draco
> nein das verstehe ich schon , kein Grund gleich wieder patzig zu werden.
> nur kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen wenn ich das mit der genannten konfiguration hier teste dann ist da nix vertauscht



Sie zur Sicherheit nochmal genau hin, ich dachte auch erst, bei meiner nachgebauten Konfig paßt das, aber es stimmte nicht. In Step7 v5.5 kommt zuerst die X2 (DP), dann die X1 (DP/MPI), in Tia ist das dann vertauscht, aber die Busse eben nicht, also ist das über Kreuz falsch. Irgendwie bekommt man das dann vielleicht hin, aber das kann nur Draco testen.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (5 April 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekommt man das dann vielleicht hin, aber das kann nur Draco testen.


Ich kann schon mal sagen, im Real Life klappt das scheinbar, wenn ich dem Panel keinen Master zuordne aber eine korrekte Verbindung anlege. Habe noch ein älteres Projekt gefunden, das in der Praxis schon läuft, und dort ist es auch kreuz und quer vertauscht aber die Anlage funktioniert. Gott sei dank ist mir dieser Bug damals nicht aufgefallen, sonst säße ich womöglich heute noch dran.

Der Projektbaum sieht aber einfach sch**** aus, dort gibt es "nicht zugeordnete Geräte" und man kann m.E. nicht sicher sein, daß es beim nächsten Mal auch noch klappt.


----------



## ChristophD (5 April 2015)

Hi,

ich glaube ich weiß jetzt was ihr meint 
Die Schnittstellen sind aber nicht "vertauscht" es ist nur an der gezählt.
Mir ist das bisher nicht so bewußt gewesen da ich hauptsächlich mit SIMOTION arbeite und dann den Proxy verwende.
Dort gibt es keine X1 oder X2 Schnittstelle, allerdings im Proxy schon.
Das bedeutet nun für mich:
Der Proxy gibt nicht die Schnittstellen Bezeichnung der Original CPU wieder sondern beginnt einfach die Nummerierung bei X1 und dann aufwärts weiter.
Sprich die erste gefunden Schnittstelle ist X1 und die zweite dann X2.
Bei der genannten S7-400 ist es im Classic genau andersrum , die erste Schnitsttelle bekommt X2 und die zweite X1.

Du kannst das mit beliebigen CPU's ausprobieren es wird immer so sein das er X1 immer als erstes anlegt, sprich der Proxy stellt alle Schnittstellen der CPU abstrakt dar 
ohne die im Classic Systemseitig definierten Bezeichnungen zu beachten.

Ich habe das bisher anders verstanden , ich richte da mich da immer nach den Namen der von mir vergebenen Schnittstellen und da passte es immer.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Draco Malfoy (5 April 2015)

Christoph das trifft immer noch nicht den Punkt.
Vertauscht ist schön und gut, aber wenn wir jetzt von den X-en weggehen, dann hat jede Schnittstelle irgendeine Identität. Bei der 400er ist eine Schnittstelle fest nur DP, die andere kann ich einstellen ob die DP oder MPI ist, deswegen heißt die auch MPI/DP. Wenn mein Master im Classic also die DP Schnittstelle ist, dann wird im TIAP daraus die MPI/DP zum Master. Das ist, wenn nur eine Schnittstelle ein PROFIBUS Netz bildet.

Desweiteren - und das ist noch darüber hinaus - kann ich bei zwei DP-Netzen an einer CPU schon gar keinen Master meinem Panel mehr zuordnen, weil angeblich "keine Master vefügbar" seien. Offensichtlich kommt er mit zwei schon nicht mehr zurecht. Guck Dir mal meine Bilder und die Beschreibung auf der Seite 33 an. Die reine Umbenennung ist es nicht, das ist ein richtiger Mist.


----------



## Ralle (10 April 2015)

Mal was zum Thema Bibliotheken!

Ich nutze eine globale Bibliothek, um mir von anderen TIA-Projekten Teile zu kopieren, geht ja eigentlich nicht anders.
Zwei Dinge sind mir passiert:

1. Nach TIA-Absturz war meine Bibliothek komplett zerstört.
2. Heute ist meine Bibliothek grau hinterlegt, ich kann nichts mehr hineinkopieren, so eine Art Schreibschutz?

Weiß jemand etwas zu Punkt 2? Passiert nur mir so etwas und kann ich die Bibliothek wieder zum Schreiben öffnen?

PS: Eine neue Bibliothek kann ich anlegen und dort auch wieder hineinkopieren.


----------



## daschris (10 April 2015)

Hi
zu zwei. Ja die ist dann schreibgeschützt geöffnet. Die werden per Default so geöffnet. Um sie beschreiben zu können musst du im Auswahldialog unten den haken wegnehmen.

daschris


----------



## Ralle (10 April 2015)

Oh Mann, das ist sowas von bescheuert... Wer denkt sich sowas nur aus?

Wenn man die Bibliothek rechts im Reiter nie schließt, belibt die offensichtlich so, dass sie normal geöffnet wird. (ohne Schreibschutz)
Ich hab sie nun geschlossen und neu geöffnet (ohne den Haken), nun geht das wieder. Danke!


----------



## Blockmove (10 April 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich nutze eine globale Bibliothek, um mir von anderen TIA-Projekten Teile zu kopieren, geht ja eigentlich nicht anders.



Nur mal aus dem Kopf raus ... Das Kopieren müsste doch auch aus einem Referenzprojekt heraus funktionieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Ralle (10 April 2015)

Keine Ahnung, wovon du redest.  
Ich mach das über die Bibliothek.
Wo kann ich denn ein Referenzprojekt festlegen?

Ehrlich gesagt, je länger ich mit TIA arbeite, umso mehr Frust kommt auf. Ich dachte es wird mit der Zeit besser, weil man die guten Dinge schätzen lernt. Aber die vielen Unzulänglichkeiten und unergonimischen Bedienaktionen, die ständige Warterei auf das Öffnen eines Bausteines oder Bildes, diese unsäglichen Rollouts, die mit ständig die zu bearbeitende Zeile versperren, das Hin- und Herziehen der Fenstergrößen und all diese kleine Dinge, die verleiden mit das Arbeiten mit TIA absolut, lassen jede Verbesserung verblassen. Wer behauptet, er kann damit gut Arbeiten, der lügt oder macht nur irgendwelche Miniprojekte mit 5 E/A. Ich glaube nicht mehr, dass das noch besser wird, das System paßt nicht und das bekommt Siemens niemals mehr hin. Dieser Aprilscherz mit dem Einstampfen der Software sollte wahr werden, aber bei denen hat eh keiner die Eier solche Fehlentscheidungen wie TIA zu korrigieren. Und vorgestern kam meine Rechnung zum Update-Vertrag. Da geht mir glatt die Hutschnur hoch, für so einen wertlosen Haufen Sch... auch noch Geld bezahlen zu sollen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 April 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, je länger ich mit TIA arbeite, umso mehr Frust kommt auf. Ich dachte es wird mit der Zeit besser, weil man die guten Dinge schätzen lernt. Aber die vielen Unzulänglichkeiten ....



Ich will dich ja nicht des-illusionieren ... aber ich denke, dass wenn man erstmal etwas "auf dem Kieker hat" dann muß schon etwas ganz Gewaltiges passieren, dass man seine Einstellung dazu ändert - ansonsten sieht man und sucht man immer weiter nach dem (und neuen) Haaren in der Suppe ... und da die zweifelsohne vorhanden sind wird es auch nicht besser (mit der Einstellung dazu).

Muß nicht so sein ... aber könnte so sein ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ChristophD (10 April 2015)

Referenzprojekt:
jedes beliebige Projekt kann als Referenzprojekt genutzt werden
in der Projektsicht STRG+9 drücken dann geht der Refernzprojekt Eintrag auf
dort kannst du dann ein beliebiges Projekt als Refernzprojekt öffnen und die Daten von dort in Dein Projekt schieben


----------



## funkdoc (10 April 2015)

hallo wiedermal...

Ich muss hier nun auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Wir arbeiten bevorzugt noch mit den 300/400ern, weil das TIA ein derartiger Krampf ist... nicht zuletzt weil ich mich nicht mehr zurecht finde, sondern weil die performance und ergonomie und darstellung dieser entwicklungsumgebung so kacke ist, dass ich beim nächsten 1200/1500er Projekt am liebsten kündigen und den bereich wechseln würde. alleine schon diese standardmäßige verschleierung der absolutadressen eines DBs in kombination mit einer nicht-siemens Visu... was soll das? wird jetzt wieder alles komplizierter, nachdem die Systementwickler schon jahrelang gemeinsame standards und kompatibilität verfolgen.

Wenns der Kunde unbedingt haben will, wurschtle ich schon so ein Ding hin.. kein problem.. aber empfehlen kann ich das niemanden, vor allem wenn der kunde auch noch siemens hardware jenseits von 2006 verwendet... er bräucht ja dann wieder ein eigenes ES für die alten und neuen Steuerungen, was ich absolut schwachsinnig finde. 

verkäuferisch firmen die HW hochrüsten zu lassen, damits wieder zum ES passt...zwar verarsche aber OK, machen andere auch...
aber das ES selber, ein rückschritt und somit nicht empfehlenswert für unsere kunden.

wenn die siemensianer da nix machen, werdens in den nächsten jahren kräftig marktanteile verlieren.

fg


----------



## RONIN (10 April 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> wenn man erstmal etwas "auf dem Kieker hat" dann muß schon etwas ganz Gewaltiges passieren, dass man seine Einstellung dazu ändert


Da stimme ich dir schon zu.
Aber, wenn ich es von der Siemens-Seite betrachte, die Entscheidung TIA in einem so frühen Stadium raus zu geben hat im Endeffekt das Image von TIA unwiederbringlich ruiniert. Zumindest für die nächsten Jahre. Da kann Siemens noch so viele Millionen in die Werbekampagnen pumpen, helfen wird's aber nimmer. 
Die schlechte Werbung verbreitet sich in meiner Umgebung vor allem via Mundpropaganda.
Die bekommst du nie mehr weg.



ChristophD schrieb:


> Referenzprojekt:
> jedes beliebige Projekt kann als Referenzprojekt genutzt werden
> in der Projektsicht STRG+9 drücken dann geht der Refernzprojekt Eintrag auf
> dort kannst du dann ein beliebiges Projekt als Refernzprojekt öffnen und die Daten von dort in Dein Projekt schieben


Klingt interessant, bei mit passiert aber nix wenn ich in TIA STRG+9 drücke.
Gibt's noch nen anderen Weg?



funkdoc schrieb:


> alleine schon diese standardmäßige verschleierung der absolutadressen eines DBs in kombination mit einer nicht-siemens Visu... was soll das?


Ich find's eigentlich ganz OK dass wir uns von der Programmierung mit Absolutadressen ein wenig entfernen. Arbeite auf der 300 zwar stark mit AWL und mit einigen adressbasierten Feinheiten. Diese Feinheiten nach TIA zu portieren geht zwar oft schwer bis gar nicht, dann muss ich mir dafür was anderes/besseres/schlechteres einfallen lassen. Aber über das gesamte Projekt hinweg gesehen, find ich es schon OK wenn ich mich nicht um Adressen kümmern muss. Und solange ich es mir noch aussuchen kann ob mit Adressen oder Ohne, gefällt mir dass sogar am besten.

 Wie arbeiten eigentlich andere SPS-Systeme (Codesys / BR / Mitsubishi) in Hinblick darauf, arbeiten die mit der Visu auch vollsymbolisch?
Wenn ja, wie bindet man dort Fremd-Visus an?



funkdoc schrieb:


> wenn die siemensianer da nix machen, werden in den nächsten Jahren kräftig Marktanteile verlieren


 Sollen sie ruhig, wenn die Siemensianer dann ein wenig aufwachen und noch wichtiger, andere Systeme besser am Markt angenommen werden, freut uns dass vermutlich alle.

Allein in den letzten Tage ist mir TIA 5x mitten drin mit "...Fehler verursacht ... muss geschlossen werden ... Bericht senden..." abgekackt.
Ein mal sogar mitten währen der IBN und gerade da hab ich nicht die Zeit alles 5 Sekunden STRG+S zu drücken.
Selbst auf einem PC mit i7/16GB/SSD hab ich heut die Meldung:
 "Der Applikation stehen nicht genug Systemressourcen zur Verfügung - Bitte speichern Sie und starten Sie die Applikation neu."

Was soll man dazu noch sagen... :roll:


----------



## ChristophD (10 April 2015)

alternativ über Ansicht -> Refernzprojekte wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe
Es müsste dann auf der Linken Seite wo der Projektbaum ist eine zusätzliche Lasche "Referenzptojekt" aufgehen.


----------



## Matze001 (10 April 2015)

Zum Thema Bausteine durch Projekte kopieren.

Ich öffne das TIAP einfach zwei Mal und kopiere dann hin und her.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## RONIN (10 April 2015)

Ahh, Danke jetzt hab ich auch gesehen. Mal sehen ob das was taugt...

@Matze001: Ja, mach ich Moment auch so. Das hin und her kopieren zwischen Projekten mit Drag&Drop ist aber langsam, ich hatte gehoft dass es was besseres gibt. Mit den Bibliotheken hab ich mich noch nicht angefreundet.


----------



## Ralle (10 April 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich will dich ja nicht des-illusionieren ... aber ich denke, dass wenn man erstmal etwas "auf dem Kieker hat" dann muß schon etwas ganz Gewaltiges passieren, dass man seine Einstellung dazu ändert - ansonsten sieht man und sucht man immer weiter nach dem (und neuen) Haaren in der Suppe ... und da die zweifelsohne vorhanden sind wird es auch nicht besser (mit der Einstellung dazu).
> 
> Muß nicht so sein ... aber könnte so sein ...
> 
> ...



Nö, eher nicht. Man findet sich ja mit der Zeit rein, mit Mängeln ab und auch einige Workarrounds. Dann überwiegt vielleicht irgendwann das Positive.
Das kann ich aber nach Wochen der Arbeit mit TIA nicht sehen und das ist ein absolutes Novum, bzw. das habe ich in den letzten 10 Jaren nur bei MS Vista und MS Win8.0 so stark empfunden.
Deshalb sehe ich persönlich Siemens immer deutlicher in der Beudeutungslosigkeit versinken, was SPS betrifft, wenn sich nicht ganz schnell etwas entscheidendes tut!!!
Ich denke man wird dann sagen "Siemens konzentriert sich auf sein Kerngeschäft" und die Automatisierungssparte an Aldi oder so verkaufen oder noch besser, an irgendeinen Chinesen oder Inder. Würde auch passen, denn genau so fühlt sich die Software (Software kann man dieses Machwerk eigentlich kaum nennen) auch an.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (10 April 2015)

Guten abend, ich lese nun schon eigentlich seit Beginn dieses Themas hier mit. Und was mich betrifft, kann ich von TIA,  was die Visu betrifft nichts schlechtes sagen. Die Performance und Funktionalität ist eigentlich Flexible Niveau mit Tendenz nach oben. Ein paar neuen Funktionen sind eingebaut, die die arbeit teilweise erleichtern. Ansonsten läuft das System soweit stabil. Allerdings habe ich bisher nur Displays damit gemacht.


----------



## Ralle (10 April 2015)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Guten abend, ich lese nun schon eigentlich seit Beginn dieses Themas hier mit. Und was mich betrifft, kann ich von TIA,  was die Visu betrifft nichts schlechtes sagen. Die Performance und Funktionalität ist eigentlich Flexible Niveau mit Tendenz nach oben. Ein paar neuen Funktionen sind eingebaut, die die arbeit teilweise erleichtern. Ansonsten läuft das System soweit stabil. Allerdings habe ich bisher nur Displays damit gemacht.



Na ja, wenn du mal genau nachliest, dann sind der SPS-Teil und das unergonomische Handling der Software, sowie die Performance auch die Hauptkritikpunkte. Von den massiv vielen Bugs mal ganz abgesehen.
Abstürze hab ich auch immer seltener, ich weiß jetzt, dass 80% der Abstürze keine Abstürze sind, sondern teilweise 10-Minütige Rechenorgien, während denen die Oberfläche mal eben keinen Zucker mehr macht. Bevor ich also TIA abschieße, gebe ich ihm immer mindestens 15 Minuten wieder aufzuwachen.


----------



## funkdoc (11 April 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> Ich find's eigentlich ganz OK dass wir uns von der Programmierung mit Absolutadressen ein wenig entfernen. Arbeite auf der 300 zwar stark mit AWL und mit einigen adressbasierten Feinheiten. Diese Feinheiten nach TIA zu portieren geht zwar oft schwer bis gar nicht, dann muss ich mir dafür was anderes/besseres/schlechteres einfallen lassen. Aber über das gesamte Projekt hinweg gesehen, find ich es schon OK wenn ich mich nicht um Adressen kümmern muss. Und solange ich es mir noch aussuchen kann ob mit Adressen oder Ohne, gefällt mir dass sogar am besten.
> 
> Wie arbeiten eigentlich andere SPS-Systeme (Codesys / BR / Mitsubishi) in Hinblick darauf, arbeiten die mit der Visu auch vollsymbolisch?
> Wenn ja, wie bindet man dort Fremd-Visus an?



Also wenn du zb. Wonderware Intouch (version <= 10.0.0) verwendest, hast du schon ein problem mit symbolischer DB adressierung, da der S7 Komm-Treiber der jeweiligen PCI-Profibus/Ind.ETH Karte nur DBs mit absolutadressen kann. Oder hab ichs nicht gepeilt wie man das mit symbolischer adressierung hinbekommt...kA
Es gibt im TIA schon die Option, dass man zur alten (bewährten) adressierung wechseln kann. da sucht man sich aber in der hilfe einen Holzfuß. am besten gleich den support anrufen.

Grundsätzlich arbeiten siemens-kombatible Visus über DB kommunikation. bei der kombi Intouch und siemens steuerung lassen sich aber die anderen Speicherbereiche auslesen und ggf. auch schreiben (E/A/M)



Ralle schrieb:


> Abstürze hab ich auch immer seltener, ich weiß jetzt, dass 80% der  Abstürze keine Abstürze sind, sondern teilweise 10-Minütige  Rechenorgien, während denen die Oberfläche mal eben keinen Zucker mehr  macht. Bevor ich also TIA abschieße, gebe ich ihm immer mindestens 15  Minuten wieder aufzuwachen.



Ich hab hier nen lappi mit high performance hardware (Intel I7, SSD platte, mobile nvidia Graka,...) und hab auch diese probleme. also liegt das ganze sicher nicht an meinem rechner sondern an der programmierung des ES...glaube ich

lg


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 April 2015)

Wenn du deine Visu via OPC an die S7 koppelst, kannst du auch über Symbole auf die S7 zugreifen. Z.B. der Simatic.Net oder Softing OPC-Server können das, indem sie die Informationen aus dem Offline-Projekt auslesen. Die Umsetzung von Symbol auf Absolutadresse erfolgt hier im OPC-Server.

Bei der 1200/1500 ist das bei der "symbolischen" Anbindung nicht viel anders. Nur dass dort die "Adresse" keinen Speicherplatz angibt, sondern eine Zugriffs-ID ist die dir als Anwender verborgen bleibt. Nur mit der Variablenbezeichnung bekommst du auch keinen Zugriff auf die Daten. Darum muss ein Client für eine 1200/1500 genauso Zugriff auf das Offline-Projekt haben um die Daten aus der SPS auslesen zu können.

Da bei einer 1200/1500 die kompletten Symbolinformationen in der Steuerung hinterlegt sind, besteht die Möglichkeit die Symbole zu durchsuchen (browsen), sodass man auch Zugriff ohne Offline-Projekt bekommen könnte.


----------



## RONIN (11 April 2015)

funkdoc schrieb:


> Also wenn du zb. Wonderware Intouch (version <= 10.0.0) verwendest, hast du schon ein problem mit symbolischer DB adressierung, da der S7 Komm-Treiber der jeweiligen PCI-Profibus/Ind.ETH Karte nur DBs mit absolutadressen kann. Oder hab ichs nicht gepeilt wie man das mit symbolischer adressierung hinbekommt...kA


Ne, da hast du schon recht, ich hab auch noch ein Intouch 9.5 Projekt mit dem ich arbeiten muss. 


funkdoc schrieb:


> Es gibt im TIA schon die Option, dass man zur alten (bewährten) adressierung wechseln kann. da sucht man sich aber in der hilfe einen Holzfuß. am besten gleich den support anrufen.


Jetzt komm aber, die "Optimierung", dass diese nur mehr vollsymbolisch arbeitet und dass sie sich auch abschalten lässt war schon bei der Einführung von TIA bekannt. So überraschend und schwer zu finden ist es auch wieder nicht.
Ob sich die "Optimierung" lohnt und ob Sie Vorteile bringt ist eine andere Frage.



funkdoc schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich arbeiten siemens-kombatible Visus über DB kommunikation. bei der kombi Intouch und siemens steuerung lassen sich aber die anderen Speicherbereiche auslesen und ggf. auch schreiben (E/A/M)


Wenn die Visu, so wie jetzt nur TIA, vollsymbolisch mit der Steuerung kommuniziert ist es ja grundsätzlich egal ob DB,E,A oder M.
Obwohl eine Visu in den letzten drei Bereichen definitv nix verloren hat.

Du hast schon recht das aktuelle Fremdvisus nicht der Optimierung arbeiten können. So wie wir Siemens kennen werden die auch nicht so schnell mit der Wahrheit rausrücken damit andere Produkte Treiber dafür entwickeln können. Weiß nicht wie hier im Moment verfahren wird und ob andere Produkte fleißig Treiber dafür schreiben...

Grundsätzlich gilt aber: Optimierung am DB aus und es sollte wie gewohnt gehen.
Wenn dein Problem mit TIA nur darin liegt dass du den Haken zur Deaktivierung der Optimierung nicht gefunden hast, dann hast du keine Probleme. 

 Dein Vorteil ist, wenn du eine andere Visu verwendest, ist dass du eben TIA nicht verwenden musst.


----------



## funkdoc (11 April 2015)

versteh ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht... was heisst das ich TIA da nicht verwenden muss? wir reden hier von der neueren generation der siemens steuerungen (1200/1500).
die kannst du nich mitn Step7 v5.5 oder älter proggen, oder schon?


----------



## RONIN (11 April 2015)

Nee... Da du von Intouch geschrieben hast, dachte ich du verwendest Siemens für die Visu nicht.
Damit meinte ich also dass du schon mal für die Visu (meiner Ansicht nach ist das Arbeiten an der Visu in TIA das schlimmste) kein TIA brauchst.

Für die 1200/1500 kommst du natürlich nicht drum rum. Im SPS-Programm hatte ich bis jetzt aber deutlich weniger Probleme (Abstürze, Meldungen dass keine Ressourcen zur Verfügen stehen) als im TIA-WinCC


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2015)

Ich bin gerade bei einen Projekt was langsam wächst, aber nichts wildes ein Comfort Panel, ein
paar Servos und FUs, Ventilinsel, alles über PN an eine IM-151-8F. Es wird merklich Träger,
das öffnen vom Projekt dauert von Tag zu Tag länger. 

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie das ist wenn da mal wirklich ein mittleres oder großes Projekt 
bearbeitet wird, ich glaube dann werde ich einen Handarbeitskurs bei der Volkshochschule 
Belegen und in den Wartezeiten, meine Winterkleidung stricken. 

Wenn jemand bedarf hat, Bestellungen mit Konfektionsgröße bitte per PM.


----------



## RONIN (11 April 2015)

dann mit 2 rostigen Nägeln als Stricknadeln...


----------



## MSB (11 April 2015)

@Helmut
Wie nennt man das Neudeutsch so schön:
Entschleunigung

Wahrscheinlich wirst du, oder dein Psychiater Siemens nochmal dankbar sein


----------



## funkdoc (11 April 2015)

lol..der winter ist vorbei, strickst du auch badehöschen?

@ronin
also diese spezielle konfig ist ca. so entstanden:
ein hersteller einer teilanlage verwendet eine "neue" siemens cpu. dazu direkt am schaltschrank ein siemens panel..ka ich glaub iergendein KTP oderso..
Anlagenbetreiber verwendet aber firmenweit intouch... wodurch ich dann eine wincc (TIA) und eine intouch visu habe.. so jetzt haben wirs hoffentlich

lg


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2015)

Ach .... andere Hersteller haben auch Scheiss-Software. Ich musste grade letzte Woche 2 Sicherheitsscanner von SICK mit CDS V3.x.x parametrieren. Eigentlich kein Problem. Projekt von 2012 genommen und übertragen. Tröööttt.... falsch....  Projektdateien aus 2012 sind nicht mehr kompatibel mit der neuen Software. Und die neusten Geräte der S300 nicht mit der alten Software. Dazu meldet die neue Software Fehler die sehr unverständlich sind und das Händling lässt auch zu wünschen übrig... man hab ich geflucht. Dazu kam noch das grade an dem Tag so ein Idiot mit seiner Hebebühne (piep piep piep) um die Anlage rumfuhr.


----------



## UniMog (11 April 2015)

lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ach .... Andere hersteller haben auch scheiss-software. Ich musste grade letzte woche 2 sicherheitsscanner von sick mit cds v3.x.x parametrieren. Eigentlich kein problem. Projekt von 2012 genommen und übertragen. Tröööttt.... Falsch....  Projektdateien aus 2012 sind nicht mehr kompatibel mit der neuen software. Und die neusten geräte der s300 nicht mit der alten software. Dazu meldet die neue software fehler die sehr unverständlich sind und das händling lässt auch zu wünschen übrig... Man hab ich geflucht. Dazu kam noch das grade an dem tag so ein idiot mit seiner hebebühne (piep piep piep) um die anlage rumfuhr.



100% ack......


----------



## funkdoc (11 April 2015)

hallo lipperlandstern

es macht aber meiner meinung erheblichen unterschied ob ich mit einer scheiss-software "nur" FUs oder kleine sicherheitssteuerungen wie zb. von pilz parametriere/programmiere, oder ob ich damit mehr-oder-weniger komplexe ablaufprogramme für maschinen/anlagen damit schreiben muss. also ich verlass mich da nie auf abwärtskompatibilität der hersteller und heb mir den download oder die CD der parametriersoftware immer iergendwo auf, gegebenfalls mit vm-ware noch mit winXP oder gar auf win2000..hehe. der hersteller sollte das aber im falle 2012 noch im ärmel für seine kunden parat halten meine ich...


----------



## RONIN (11 April 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ach .... andere Hersteller haben auch Scheiss-Software.


Stimmt. Das gilt nicht nur im Automationsbereich.
Und gerade der Trend das aktuelle Software immer bescheidener wird ist besorgniserregend.


----------



## rogseut (11 April 2015)

Mal was anderes der TIA Updater nervt seit Tagen rum es gibt neue Updates. Macht man ihn jedoch auf sagt er "Die Software ist auf dem aktuellen Stand. " Das war mit V13 SP1 Upt1. Hab dann manuell hochgezogen auf Upt2. Verhalten jedoch immernoch unverändert. Siemens Hotline kennt das Problem. Hat jemand schon ne Lösung dafür?


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2015)

funkdoc schrieb:


> hallo lipperlandstern
> 
> es macht aber meiner meinung erheblichen unterschied ob ich mit einer scheiss-software "nur" FUs oder kleine sicherheitssteuerungen wie zb. von pilz parametriere/programmiere, oder ob ich damit mehr-oder-weniger komplexe ablaufprogramme für maschinen/anlagen damit schreiben muss. also ich verlass mich da nie auf abwärtskompatibilität der hersteller und heb mir den download oder die CD der parametriersoftware immer iergendwo auf, gegebenfalls mit vm-ware noch mit winXP oder gar auf win2000..hehe. der hersteller sollte das aber im falle 2012 noch im ärmel für seine kunden parat halten meine ich...



Ich glaube du hast den Lipperlandstern vollkommen mißverstanden!


----------



## vollmi (11 April 2015)

Hast du die supportpackages auch installiert? Zweiter Reiter im updater


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogseut (11 April 2015)

Ja sind auch installiert.


----------



## RONIN (11 April 2015)

@Vollmi. Danke, den Reiter hat ich bis jetzt übersehen... :s22:


----------



## LowLevelMahn (12 April 2015)

*Jeder kann dabei sein*

http://jobs.jobware.net/Job/Software-Entwickler-m-w-TIA-Portal-Schwerpunkt-Motion.16903221.html

Und wieder eine gute Gelegenheit den Karren aus dem Dreck zu ziehen - oder sich eine schwere Entwicklerdepression bei gutem Gehalt zu verschaffen


----------



## Oliver (12 April 2015)

Wir arbeiten schon einige Zeit mit dem TIA.

Ein paar Stellen wo man die Software besser oder toller hätte machen können sind mir auch schon aufgefallen.

ABER was die Effektivität deutlich hemmt, die der Sachverhalt das wenn man z.Bsp. ein HMI Projekt generiert und überträgt nichts im SPS Programm machen kann.

Bisher wenn WINCC generiert bzw. übertragen hat, habe ich immer im SPS Programm gearbeitet. Dann war es auch egal, wie lange das gedauert hat.
Heute biste gezwungen zuzusehen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 April 2015)

Wenn du online mit einer Steuerung verbunden bist kannst du auch nicht mehr programmieren. Und da das Verbinden und Trennen ja so unheimlich "schnell" vonstatten geht, nervt das richtig. Man kann ja nichtmal eine Variablentabelle nebenher geöffnet lassen.
Eigentlich hat man alles was bei Step7 5.x wirklich gut war über Bord geworfen.


----------



## Andi_ (12 April 2015)

Was mach ich eigentlich falsch?? Ich arbeite an einem TP1200 mit V13 SP1 Update 2. Wenn ich in einem Bild etwas zusammenstelle mit Schaltflächen und dem ganzen Sach, dann kopier ich das in ein anderes Bild und er bringt mir Warnungen, dass der Name nicht eindeutig ist... Schon klar, aber warum kann er nicht einfach selbständig einen neuen eintragen. Oder hab ich nur einen Hacken irgendwo falsch gesetzt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 April 2015)

Das geht nicht automatisch, ansonsten würde doch das Motto von TIA stimmen
'Automatisieren Sie in fünf Minuten', (was früher nur eine Minute gedauert hat)


----------



## RogerSchw85 (13 April 2015)

Oliver schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten schon einige Zeit mit dem TIA.
> 
> Ein paar Stellen wo man die Software besser oder toller hätte machen können sind mir auch schon aufgefallen.
> 
> ...



Deshalb arbeiten wir meistens mit dem Proxy. Anscheinend haben hier manche ein Problem mit diesem, bei uns mit unseren Anforderung läuft er bis jetzt.


----------



## Ralle (13 April 2015)

*Die Querverweise unter der Bausteinanzeige sind leider auch nicht zu Ende gedacht.*

Wenn ich in einem FC/FB ein Datenbit, das z.Bsp. 6 Mal im FB verstreut verwendet ist, teilweise gegen ein anderes austauschen möchte, dann klicke auf das Datenbit und sehe die Querverweisliste.
Da sehe ich, wo ind wie oft das verwendet wird. Sehr schön Siemens!
Nun tausche ich genau dieses Datenbit einklla aus.
Prima Siemens, geht ja sogar!
Nun will ich zum nächsten Bit springen um es zu tauschen ... äh ... jetzt wird ja der Querverweis vom neuen Bit angezeigt.
Kann ich das alte Bit andwerweitig finden? Ne, irgendwie nicht, oder doch oder nicht, such, nee, nachdenken...

Ah, probier ich doch mal Markieren und Suchen...
Mist, obwohl man das Symbol mit Doppelklick markiert hat, wird es beim Drücken von "Ctrl+F" nicht mit ins Suchfenster übernommen (Na gut, das können andere kleine Hosenscheißer-Programmierbuden schließlich auch nicht  ).
Also Doppelclick auf das gewünschte Symbol, "Ctrl+C", "Ctrl+V", dann Enter, aber Vorsicht nicht nochmal Enter für das nächste Suchergebnis, nein der Fokus steht jetzt auf dem gefundenen Ergebnis und nochmal Enter löscht das.

LOL

Alternativ statt Enter mit der Maus auf "Suchen", das geht dann mehrmals.

So Siemens, toller Workflow, da macht SPS programmieren gleich wieder richtig Spaß, tolles Produkt das TIA. Vielleicht könnt ihr eure Tester, was auch immer die gelernt haben, mal ein paar komplette Projekte machen lassen? Und eure Softwareentwickler laßt ihr bitte auch mal 4 Wochen mit dem Scheiß programmieren. --> Auf einem LAPTOP bitteschön! Danach haben die entweder so die Schn... voll, dass sie freiwillig kündigen oder sie haben kapiert, dass das Programmieren einer Steuerung mit ihrem System kein Selbstzweck ist.


----------



## RobiHerb (13 April 2015)

*Hundefutter*



Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> So Siemens, toller Workflow, da macht SPS programmieren gleich wieder richtig Spaß, tolles Produkt das TIA. Vielleicht könnt ihr eure Tester, was auch immer die gelernt haben, mal ein paar komplette Projekte machen lassen? Und eure Softwareentwickler laßt ihr bitte auch mal 4 Wochen mit dem Scheiß programmieren. --> Auf einem LAPTOP bitteschön! Danach haben die entweder so die Schn... voll, dass sie freiwillig kündigen oder sie haben kapiert, dass das Programmieren einer Steuerung mit ihrem System kein Selbstzweck ist.



Das Verfahren ist in der IT schon lange bekannt, man nutzt als Entwickler das eigene Produkt. Spasshaft "Hundefutter/dog food" genannt.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eating_your_own_dog_food

Bei Microsoft Visual Studio war es allerdings lange Zeit so, dass zur Entwicklung die alte Technik verwendet wurde, während man 64Bit und .NET. propagierte. .NET war die Zukunft und unter C# sollte man entwickeln. Das Entwicklungs Werkzeug selber, Visual Studio war aber in Native C++ geschrieben und weiterentwickelt und wurde auf 32 Bit Windows Umgebungen bei MS eingesetzt. 

Erst nach etlichen Jahren gab es 64Bit komplett Unterstützung und der 64 Bit Debugger mit Online Change hat dann noch einmal geschätzte 5 Jahre auf sich warten lassen.

Übrigens Codesys ist in grossen Teilen in den Libraries in Codesys entwickelt und das schon seit Codesys 2.x Zeiten.


----------



## Ralle (13 April 2015)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Das Verfahren ist in der IT schon lange bekannt, man nutzt als Entwickler das eigene Produkt. Spasshaft "Hundefutter/dog food" genannt.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eating_your_own_dog_food
> 
> ...



Ne das leuchtet mit nicht ein.
Sollen die TIA-Step7 nutzen um TIA-Step7 zu programmieren? Das ist doch damit gemeint und geht ja nicht. Aber sie testen anscheinend ihr TIA-Portal nur rudimentär, jedenfalls was Funktion und useability betrifft.


----------



## Ralle (13 April 2015)

Noch etwas zu den Querverweisen:

1.Wenn man zu einem Link im Querverweis springt (AWL 300-er) und der Code ist lang, dann scrollt die Anzeige dort hin. Dabei landet die interessierende Variable nicht in der Mitte des Bildschirms, sondern immer ganz oben oder ganz unten. Also muß man noch einmal scrollen.

2. Hat man viele Treffer in der Querverweisliste und ändert am Code, dann muß man wieder neu auf die Variable und natürlich weiß man nicht mehr, wo in der Liste man gewesen ist. Das ist sowas von lästig und arbeitshemmend.

Siemens sollte hier umgehend wieder etwas in der Art "Gehe zur Verwendungsstelle" aus der Classik nachbessern. Die Liste darin sollte erhalten beleiben, bis man eine neue Variable eingibt und sucht. Diese Eingabe einer Variablen fehlt ohnehin, man kann nur nach Variablen suchen, die im Code oder in der Variablentabelle stehen. Will ich also eine Variable suchen, muß wenigstens eine Stelle im Code oder in der Variablentabelle finden. Man kann mit der Querverweisliste zwar arbeiten, aber nur um den Preis von Frust und viel Clickerei und Sucherei.

Dafür gibts das nächste dicke *MINUS!*


----------



## RobiHerb (13 April 2015)

*Beispiel BOSCH*



Ralle schrieb:


> Ne das leuchtet mit nicht ein.
> Sollen die TIA-Step7 nutzen um TIA-Step7 zu programmieren? Das ist doch damit gemeint und geht ja nicht. Aber sie testen anscheinend ihr TIA-Portal nur rudimentär, jedenfalls was Funktion und useability betrifft.



Natürlich, der Siemens Konzern ist gross. Die haben bestimmt in der Produktion und Anlagen zehntausende von S7 eingesetzt, die auch gelegentlich mal ein helfendes Händchen brauchen. Das helfende Händchen hat TIA einzusetzen.

Ich selber war vor Jahren Entwicklungs Ingenieur bei Bosch. Da gab es die strenge Richtlinie, wenn es zur Lösung einer Anforderung ein Bosch Teil gibt, dann MUSS es eingesetzt werden, in der Entwicklung, in der Produktion, im Service.

Das gab dann immer einen gewaltigen Ärger mit Einkäufern am Standort und Verkäufern des Geschäftsbereichs, der das Produkt herstellte.

Ich kann mich an eine heftige Auseinandersetzung erinnern, die für alle von höchster Stelle abgeschmettert wurde:

Wir Entwickler wollten keine BOSCH Kondensatoren aus technischen Gründen, der Kondensator Verkauf wollte keine in Stückzahlen an uns verkaufen, weil sie zu Werksselbstkosten (VWSK) liefern mussten, der Einkauf wollte keine, weil er ganau wusste, dass wir aus eben diesen Gründen im Falle von Mangel erst nach den profitableren Kunden beliefert werden. 

Das ganze ging intern zu wie in der GR Schuldenfrage beim Euro, alle haben getrickst aber am Ende konnte jeder Beteiligte froh sein, dass da nicht ein offizieller Eintrag in seiner Personalakte landete, als die oberste Geschäftsleitung das mitbekam.

Das gleiche geschieht bei den Bosch SPS und ihren Tools, die sind einzusetzen und man darf sogar Verbesserungsvorschläge liefern, die nicht nur ernst genommen werden sondern sich in barer Münze auszahlen.


----------



## Ralle (13 April 2015)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Natürlich, der Siemens Konzern ist gross. Die haben bestimmt in der Produktion und Anlagen zehntausende von S7 eingesetzt, die auch gelegentlich mal ein helfendes Händchen brauchen. Das helfende Händchen hat TIA einzusetzen.
> 
> Ich selber war vor Jahren Entwicklungs Ingenieur bei Bosch. Da gab es die strenge Richtlinie, wenn es zur Lösung einer Anforderung ein Bosch Teil gibt, dann MUSS es eingesetzt werden, in der Entwicklung, in der Produktion, im Service.
> 
> ...



Es scheint ja nun aber so zu sein, dass auch diese Programmierer von Siemens nicht gehört werden oder nicht reden dürfen oder nicht reden, weil weil sie "klug" sind und lieber den Mund halten, statt sich denselben zu verbrennen.

So vor etwa 25 Jahren begannen wir in einer Firma, Elektro-CAD einzusetzen. Siemens hatte auch eins im Angebot und pries uns das an, aber wir haben schnell mitbekommen, dass nicht mal Siemens damals diesen Sch... eingesetzt hat, weil es einfach mal grottenschlecht war.


----------



## Ralle (13 April 2015)

Noch etwas zur TIA-HMI, so zum Feierabend. 

Ich wollte schnell ein paar Textlisten ändern. Da das in TIA ewig dauert und schlecht editierbar ist, habe ich die Textlisten exportiert.
Ohhhh Siemens, das ging sogar.
Nun wollte ich ein paar Felder (nur die Texte) am Stück von Textliste A nach Textliste B umkopieren, aber ach, die sind gar nicht alle in sich sortiert exportiert. :shock:
Offensichtlich kommt ab und zu die Sortierung durcheinander, wenn man in den Textlisten schon mehrmals im TIA per Hand geändert, hinzugefügt oder gelöscht hat.
Dann stehen die Einträge nicht in der Ordnung der Einträge, sondern anscheinden in der Reihenfolge der Erstellung. Also der gleiche Mist, wie bei den Bausteinen, wenn man Online ist.
Sortieren in Excel geht auch nicht wirklich, bzw. weiß man ja nicht, was hinterher dann beim Reimport rauskommt.
Das teste ich jetzt nicht für Siemens, sollen sie selbst machen...

Ach so, wer jetzt auf die Idee kommt, man könnte doch die Texte in der Liste markieren und "Im Excelformat kopieren", ja das geht. Dann fügt man das in Excel ein und ändert.
Anschließend wieder von Excel kopieren und in die Textliste einfügen.
Geht ... fast...
Alle doppelten Texteinträge sind leer.
Man hat z.Bsp. eine Textliste, in der die Texte einer Schrittkette stehen und man hat auch Leerschritte. Trägt man in diese Liste nun als Text "Leerschritt" ein, dann wird nur einer dieser Texte (der Letzte) eingetragen, alle anderen Texte gleicher Art sind wirklich leer, ganz leer.
Schlau Siemens, ihr wußtet, dass ich da "Leertext" reinschreibe, also habt ihr das gleich weggelassen, Das nenne ich Hellsehen!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 April 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> 'Automatisieren Sie in fünf Minuten', (was früher nur eine Minute gedauert hat)



Das passt wirklich zu 100%. Wird mein neues TIA-Motto.


----------



## Markus (13 April 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das geht nicht automatisch, ansonsten würde doch das Motto von TIA stimmen
> 'Automatisieren Sie in fünf Minuten', (was früher nur eine Minute gedauert hat)



Ja, den finde ich auch geil...


----------



## vollmi (13 April 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Noch etwas zur TIA-HMI, so zum Feierabend.
> 
> Ich wollte schnell ein paar Textlisten ändern. Da das in TIA ewig dauert und schlecht editierbar ist, habe ich die Textlisten exportiert.
> Ohhhh Siemens, das ging sogar.



Das war ja schon bei WinCC flex eine Qual jede Textänderung in einer Textliste hat einige Sekunden gedauert. Export und Wieder Import in einem Format was wirklich kein Excel von haus aus kann. Wer kommt bitteschön auf die Idee Tabulatorgetrennte zellen noch in Anführungs und Schlusszeichen zu setzen?

mfG René


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 April 2015)

Was auch so richtig am abnerven ist, ist dieses bekloppte Ein-Fenster Konzept.
Damit ich auf dem Bildschirm wenigstens etwas Platz habe, würde ich gerne das Programmierfenster in Vollbild haben. Kann man ja über Ablösen des Fensters machen.
Nur was macht dann die Liste mit den Anweisungen auf der rechten Seite? Die blendet sich ins Nirvana selbstständig aus, und kann bei abgelösten Fenster auch nicht mehr aktiviert werden. Oder ich bin zu doof.

Beim Ablösen ändert sich zusätzlich die komplette Projektnavigation, d.h. bei abgelöstem Fenster gibt es keine Bausteinliste unter dem Baum mehr, nur noch im mittleren Fenster. Wann ich das Ablösen wieder beende baut sich der Baum wieder auf. Warum?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2015)

Was mir aufgefallen ist wenn man in Graph eine Aktion durchführen möchte 
die ein wenig mehr Platz braucht, schiebt man sich sogar auf eine 24"-Schirm,
wie ein blöder die Spalten hin und her, bis man nur Ansatzweise erkennen kann
was drinsteht.
Beispiel aus der Wirklichkeit:


```
#Pos_Auslaufband:= "332-IDB".Istwerte.Position - "332-IDB".Parameter.Positionsrollen
```

Um zu kontrollieren was drinsteht, habe *echte* fünf Minuten gebraucht bis ich es 
lesen konnte, früher hätte so etwas eine Minute gedauert 

Wahrscheinlich darf man nach dem GUI eines TIA-Entwicklers nur folgendes schreiben.

```
A:= B - C
```


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 April 2015)

@rn
Das liegt meiner Meinung nach an der absolut grausamen und fürs Programmieren völlig ungeeigneten Schriftart die fürs TIA-Portal gewählt wurde. Fonts die fürs Programmieren geeignet sind haben spezielle Eigenschaften, das ist das kleine Einmaleins der Typografie. Ich erstelle ja nur Oberflächen für Maschinen, und habe wohl mehr darüber gelesen wie ein ganzes Heer Designer bei Siemens.

Man kann zwar eine Schriftart umstellen, das gilt aber nicht für FUP/KOP oder die Schnittstelle eines Bausteins.
Da bekommt man diese Grausamkeiten zu Gesicht:






Sollen das Ligaturen sein? Aber was für eine Sprache wird bei Siemens gesprochen?

Und als Krönung alles kombiniert:



Da ist wirklich alles falsch gemacht worden was man bei einer Schriftart falsch machen kann.

Da galt wohl wieder das TIA Motto: Wir brauchen eine Schriftart die sich von anderen unterscheidet. Egal ob diese absolut unbrauchbar ist.
Ich glaube Fraktur wäre besser lesbar gewesen, und DAS wäre mal was wirklich besonderes!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2015)

Wenn ich mir deine Krönung auf den iPad ansehe
und dann mit zwei Fingern ganz groß aufziehe, 
brauche ich keinen Schnaps mehr, mir wird dann
ganz schwindlig. 

Ich wette mit der richtigen Auswahl der Zeichen kannst
du sogar ein SPS-Programmierer hypnotisieren.


----------



## Ralle (13 April 2015)

Die bei Siemens, die müssen sich über uns Deppen doch jeden Abend in den Schlaf lachen!
Bekommst einen Haufen Sch... geliefert, zahlst dafür auch noch einen Update-Vertrag und kannst dich nicht so richtig zur Wehr setzen.
Was für eine beschissene Firmenmoral, was ist aus denen geworden?
Aber das könnte auch nach hinten losgehen.
Als ehemaliger, langjähriger Siemens-Step5 und -Step7 ja, eigentlich durchaus Fan, bin ich sowas von angefressen, ich glaube die haben immer noch nichts kapiert.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (13 April 2015)

Ich verstehe ja den ganzen Frust und kann es leider auch teilweise nachvollziehen. Nur bin ich jetzt leider noch nicht so lange im Geschäft,  daher mal meine kleine frage am rande: wenn ich mir ab und an wieder mal Das Step5 im DOS Fenster anschaue und danach dann das S7 V5.5 Classic sind das doch ähnliche Welten wie es jetzt auch passiert ist. Gab es nicht auch bei Step7 auch erstmal ein gewisse Anfangszeit, die leider nur noch keiner so richtig per Internet kommunizieren konnte, weil es einfach nicht so verbreitet war mit all den Foren und Diskussionen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2015)

Die Zeiten waren da, haben nicht so lange gedauert. 

Man kann verlangen, das Siemens aus seinen Fehlern 
lernt, tun Sie aber nicht.


----------



## Ralle (14 April 2015)

Ja, der Übergang war auch sehr holprig, ich denke ab Version 3 oder 4 konnte man mit Step7 so langsam arbeiten. Bis dahin fuhren alle Step5.
Siemens ist lernunfähig zu 100%, daran wird deren Automation-Zweig zugrunde gehen, was mir persönlich sehr leid tut, die haben auch echt gute Leute, Simotion z.Bsp. ist Klasse. Aber wahrscheinlich sind die einfach zu groß, zu satt, zu träge. Da wälzen sich Leute auf Chefsesseln durch das Büro, denen ist wohl alles egal, Hauptsache das Konto stimmt. Manchmal denke ich, die sind von der Konkurenz, ach nein, heute sagt man ja Mitbewerb, ach nein, politisch korrekt heißt das ja nun Marktbegleiter.

Wie kann man nach dem Desater mit Step7, nach dem Megadesaster mit WinCCFlex so einen Müll wie das TIA-Portal absondern. Mir tun die Verantwortlichen langsam schon leid, da kommt echtes Mitgefühl auf, bei soviel Unfähigkeit.
Aber auf Deppen wie uns, sehen die von ganz weit oben herab, da kannst du Gift drauf nehmen.


----------



## Ralle (14 April 2015)

Wenn man in einem DB (hier 300-er) UDT verwendet, kann man die nict mehr über die rechte Maustaste und das folgende Kontextmenü öffnen, man muß links in den Projektbaum und das suchen. Habe ich da etwas übersehen?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 April 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn man in einem DB (hier 300-er) UDT verwendet, kann man die nict mehr über die rechte Maustaste und das folgende Kontextmenü öffnen, man muß links in den Projektbaum und das suchen. Habe ich da etwas übersehen?



Wenn du das UDT auf diesen weg öffnen willst ?, nein, das geht bei mir in ein 300er 400er auch nicht.


----------



## RONIN (14 April 2015)

Hatte gerade ein Gespräch mit dem TIA-Support betreffen des Baustein-Knowhow-Schutzes in TIA.

Ich selber schütze meine Bausteine zwar nie, wollte in dem Fall nur einen geschützten Siemens-Baustein aus einem Beispiel nehmen.
Das Beispiel wurde in TIA-V13 erstellt, ich habs runtergeladen und auch V13-Update-1 hochgerüstet.
Und siehe da, man kann den Baustein nicht mehr übersetzen da man das Passwort nicht hat. 

Zuerst dachte ich mir dass es sich um einen der vielen TIA-Bugs handelt, deshalb hab ich einen Support-Request erstellt.
Die Antwort vom Support: "Nein, das ist systembedingt".

Das bedeutet dass jegliches Hochrüsten, von Projekten die geschützte Bausteine enthalten, zur de fakto Zerstörung des Projektes führt, sofern man die Passwörter nicht hat.

Wie löst man dann in Zukunft folgende Praktiken lösen?
a) Weitergabe von geschützten Bausteinen an Kunden. Kunde installiert ein Update und kann die Bausteine nicht mehr verwenden.
b) Auch wir bekommen sehr oft geschützte Bausteine zur Verfügung gestellt die wir einbinden müssen.
                (Bsp. Bausteine für spezielle Kommunikation-Anbindungen zu Fremdanlagen / Anbindungen an ERP und Material Tracking Systeme)

Es kann ja nicht in Frage kommen, das man nach jedem kleinem TIA-Update den Ersteller des Bausteins kontaktieren muss um eine neu Übersetzung des Bausteins zu bekommen?

Was passiert wenn der Bausteinersteller seine Bausteine nur schlecht oder gar nicht mehr aktualisiert weil dieser..
a) Selbst nicht das neueste Update/Service Pack/Version verwendet?
b) TIA nicht mehr verwendet
c) bei Altanlagen, falls der Bausteinersteller gar nicht mehr zugänglich ist.

Spinnen denn die komplett? :sw13:
Der Bausteinschutz ist damit ja komplett absurd, wenn du die Bausteine nicht mal weitergeben kannst.

Als ich den Mann am Telefon damit konfrontiert hab, musste er natürlich eingestehen dass das ein Problem ist.
Als er mit dem üblichen Rat "Tia läuft ja in einer VM, man kann ja von der Version eine VM behalten" ankam, hab ich mich schon schwer getan nicht in unhöflichen Sarkasmus zu verfallen.

Zum Schluss hat er mir noch geraten ich solle am besten meinen TIA-Vertriebler darauf ansprechen dass er eine Anregung an die TIA-Entwicklung schreibt, damit man sich mit dem Problem befasst.
Dem guten Mann am Telefon zu folge, hört man eher noch auf die Vertriebler als auf Leute wie ihn...

Man konnte schon richtig die Hilfs- und Hoffnungslosigkeit aus seiner Stimme raushören. Was sind das nur für Zustände bei denen... :sb6:


----------



## Ralle (14 April 2015)

Gute Zusammenfassung des Problems. Schön das du das noch einmal hier angeführt hast, ist schon eine Weile her, da hatten wir das im Forum. Aber bei den vielen Bugs und Unmöglichkeiten verliert man echt manchmal den Überblick, so dass es nicht schadet.


----------



## Hausen (14 April 2015)

Das selbe Problem hatten bzw. haben wir bei uns auch! 
Wir haben aber eine Antwort vom Support bekommen, das das Problem mit Update 3 erledigt wird. Es ist aber noch nicht ganz klar wann genau das Update kommt. 

Ich kann morgen mal den genauen Wortelaut der email posten, habe die gerade nicht zur Hand. 

Gruss Hausen


----------



## RONIN (14 April 2015)

Hausen schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen mal den genauen Wortelaut der email posten, habe die gerade nicht zur Hand.


Bitte darum.

@Ralle: Ich wusste ja von Problemen mit dem Bausteinschutz, zb.: Simulation oder Bausteine mit externen Referenzen.
 Wenn die das nicht ändern würde ich mich sowieso interessieren wie Siemens dann verfährt wenn sie geschützte Bausteine veröffentlichen.
 a) Ein Kompilat für jede Versions-/ServicePack-/Update- Kombination bereit halten, so sie wie es teilweise eh schon tun.
 b) Die letzten drei, denn wer jetzt noch eine V12 (in Zukunft eine V18 ) einsetzt, ist für Siemens sowieso schon tot.

 Addiert man das alles zusammen ist das Konzept so was von ner Totgeburt, wenn auch amüsant. :twisted:

Man sieht daran das Siemens mit seinem Versionierungs-/ServicePack-/Update- Konzept überhaupt nicht klar kommt.
Ich meine, wie viele Probleme entstehen allein durch die Inkompatibilität zwischen den Versionen?
Selbst wenn man ein Update aufspielt ist es schon wieder so inkompatibel dass man bei den Panels ein BS-Update machen darf.

Wenn man wo anders ein Update macht, muss man deswegen noch lange nicht alles was man davor gemacht hat neu überarbeiten...


----------



## RONIN (14 April 2015)

Ach ja, da fällt mir nach was zum Thema "Hilflosigkeit seitens Siemens innerhalb ihres Versionsdesasters" ein.

Wie oft hat man schon den Vorschlag bekommen die ältere TIA-Version in einer VM weiterlaufen zu lassen damit man die Anlage pflegen kann?

Auf der anderen Seite spricht man dann aber schön Industrial Security. 
Man möge doch die neueste Hardware sowie die neuesten Software- und Securitypatches in seiner Anlage einpflegen....

Öhhh warte, entdecke ich da etwa einen Wiederspruch...
*ROFL*


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 April 2015)

Wobei sich bei dem Bausteinschutz die Katze in den Schwanz beißt.
Bei dem verwendeten Verfahren (so zumindest meine Interpretation) hängt die Sicherheit davon ab, dass der private Schlüssel der in der SPS abgelegt wird, nicht bekannt wird. Diesen in einem speziellen Chip in Hardware sicher zu hinterlegen ist einfacher, als das bei einem Stück Software zu realisieren.
Darum kann wohl auch Plcsim keine verschlüsselten Bausteine abarbeiten (ging übrigens schon bei Step7 5.5 nicht).

Warum auch immer muss das TIA-Portal bei einem Softwareupdate wohl den Bausteincode modifizieren. Wenn die jetzt etwas nachrüsten wollen, würde das bedeuten dass im TIA Portal entweder der private Schlüssel der von der Steuerung verwendet wird hinterlegt sein muss, oder dass vom Benutzer eingegebene Passwort zur Bausteinverschlüsselung muss mit abgespeichert werden. Beides sind potentielle Angriffsflächen um die Verschlüsselung auszuheben. Wenn das Verfahren sicher sein soll, dann ist das Verhalten so wie es jetzt ist (geht nicht) richtig.

Irgendwer wollte ja diesen Bausteinschutz haben, und jetzt haben wir den Salat. Ich habe schon Programme gesehen, in denen triviale Antriebsbausteine die einen Motor ein- und ausschalten mit Block-Privacy verschlüsselt wurden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2015)

Bausteinschutz sollte sowieso grundsätzlich verboten werden.


----------



## RONIN (14 April 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wobei sich bei dem Bausteinschutz die Katze in den Schwanz beißt.


Das war mir schon klar, es wär ja auch komisch wenn TIA ohne Passwort in der Lage wäre den Baustein nach dem Update zu modifizieren.
 Wie du richtig festgestellt hast (hat ich auch vorhin kurz erwähnt) liegt das Hauptproblem daran das TIA einfach alles im Projekt nach einem Update modifizieren will. :???:



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Darum kann wohl auch Plcsim keine verschlüsselten Bausteine abarbeiten (ging übrigens schon bei Step7 5.5 nicht).


Zu 1: Hmm... echt? Hatte glücklicherweise nie den Fall.
Zu 2: Sollte aber irgendwie behoben werden, sonst ist PLCSIM eigentlich für nix und wir haben wieder 5 PLCs am Bürotisch stehen.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Irgendwer wollte ja diesen Bausteinschutz haben, und jetzt haben wir den Salat. Ich habe schon Programme gesehen, in denen triviale Antriebsbausteine die einen Motor ein- und ausschalten mit Block-Privacy verschlüsselt wurden.


 Jep, gerade die Leute schreien am lauteste nach Know-How-Protect, weil sie ja ihre SPS-Klo-Lüftung für Weltraumforschung halten...


----------



## Hausen (15 April 2015)

Hausen schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem hatten bzw. haben wir bei uns auch!
> Wir haben aber eine Antwort vom Support bekommen, das das Problem mit Update 3 erledigt wird. Es ist aber noch nicht ganz klar wann genau das Update kommt.
> 
> Ich kann morgen mal den genauen Wortelaut der email posten, habe die gerade nicht zur Hand.
> ...



Hier nun der Inhalt der eMail vom Support:


Sehr geehrter Herr .....,

das Problem mit TIA V13 mit dem Öffnen eines Bausteines , welcher in V12 erstellt wurde, haben unsere Entwickler untersucht .
Die Lösung floss in das Update 2 von TIA V13 +SP1 ein .
Das Update 2 ist noch nicht verfügbar. Bitte informieren Sie sich über das Erscheinen des Update 2 aus dem Newsletter oder über
 unsere Supportseiten .

Danke.

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Technical Support für Industry Automation und Drives Technology


----------



## ChristophD (15 April 2015)

Hi,

das passt jetzt aber nicht ganz zusammen oder?
Im eMail Text wird von Update 2 gesprochen und sagst was von Update 3.
Hast du es mit Update 2 schon probiert ob es geht?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## RONIN (15 April 2015)

:shock: WOW, anscheinend geschehen noch Zeiten und Wunder....

Ich habs grad mit dem geschützten Baustein Sim_TempProcess aus der Bibliothek Sim_Controllprocess probiert.
Die Bibliothek war in V13, migriert auf V13SP1Upd2, in eine PLC eingefügt, siehe da es lässt sich übersetzen.

In V13SP1Upd1 ging das noch nicht.

[EDIT 2]
Geht doch. Sowohl auf S7-1500 als auch S7-1200.
Welchem Gott müssen wir den für die Einsicht bei Siemens jetzt huldigen??

*vde*


----------



## Hausen (15 April 2015)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das passt jetzt aber nicht ganz zusammen oder?
> Im eMail Text wird von Update 2 gesprochen und sagst was von Update 3.
> ...



Hallo Christoph,

sorry da habe ich mich oben vertan, wie gesagt ich hatte die eMail nicht zur Hand.
Das Problem hat auch ein Kollege hauptsächlich bearbeitet. Der ist diese Woche jedoch nicht im Hause.
Werde mit Ihm nochmal sprechen.

Ich habe es gerade aber mal bei mir ausprobiert und mit dem Update 2 habe ich das Problem nicht mehr.

Gruß Hausen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2015)

Was auch schön währe, wenn Siemens es hinbekommen würde, das in PLC-Variabletabellen die Adressen
aufsteigend Sotiert werden können in der Spalten, wie es in der Classic Welt schon ist. Das gehört meiner 
ansicht nach zu einen *vernünftigen* Programmierumgebung dazu.

Hallo Siemens, ihr lest doch mit...


----------



## vollmi (15 April 2015)

Cool wäre auch wenn man in den Variablen Beobachtungstabellen die Variablen sortieren könnte, und vor allem auch die Symbolkommentare einblenden könnte.

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (15 April 2015)

Maaaannnn...

Meine Schrittketten in den 300-er SPS sind in AWL mit einer Sprungliste geschrieben.
Nach der Sprungliste folgen die ganzen Einsprünge für die Schritte. Ja nachdem ist manchmal die SPL inkl. Einsprungmarken und Code in einem Netzwerk programmiert, es kann also mal etwas länger sein. Beim Online gehen und auch beim Offline gehen (wenn man z.Bsp. noch etwas editiert) springt der Cursor irgendwohin. Entweder hoch an den Anfang des SPL oder auch mal in irgendein beleibiges NW. Danach darf man wieder suchen, wo man denn eigentlich war.

TIA ist absolute BUG-Ware, ich bin immer geschockter, was da alles so rauskommt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2015)

ich hatte bis letzte woche auch meine Schrittketten mit Sprungliste und hatte gedacht,
'Das kann ja garnicht besser werden'.

Dann habe ich mir Graph noch mal zu gemüte geführt, also über das Wochende alle
Sprungleisten rausgeschmissen.

Für jede Anwendung die richtige Sprache nutzen, da ist schon was dran.


----------



## Ralle (15 April 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich hatte bis letzte woche auch meine Schrittketten mit Sprungliste und hatte gedacht,
> 'Das kann ja garnicht besser werden'.
> 
> Dann habe ich mir Graph noch mal zu gemüte geführt, also über das Wochende alle
> ...



Ja, aber für die 300-er ändere ich das System nicht mehr, das bleibt, wie es ist. Die 1500-er progemmieren wir nun auch mit Graph, ist ja jetzt dabei und damit haben auch die Instandhalter eine Version mit Graph, das war immer das Problem.

Übrigens: kleiner Workarround für das oben genannte Problem: nach dem online oder offline gehen einmal die Pfeiltaste nach unten/oben, dann hat man zumindest i.d.R. wieder den Code vor Augen, wenn auch ganz oben am Bildschirmrand.


----------



## vollmi (15 April 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UniMog (15 April 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich hatte bis letzte woche auch meine Schrittketten mit Sprungliste und hatte gedacht,
> 'Das kann ja garnicht besser werden'.
> 
> Dann habe ich mir Graph noch mal zu gemüte geführt, also über das Wochende alle
> ...





Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, aber für die 300-er ändere ich das System nicht mehr, das bleibt, wie es ist. Die 1500-er progemmieren wir nun auch mit Graph, ist ja jetzt dabei und damit haben auch die Instandhalter eine Version mit Graph, das war immer das Problem.
> 
> Übrigens: kleiner Workarround für das oben genannte Problem: nach dem online oder offline gehen einmal die Pfeiltaste nach unten/oben, dann hat man zumindest i.d.R. wieder den Code vor Augen, wenn auch ganz oben am Bildschirmrand.





Wie lange habe ich das gepredigt..




Schön das ältere Jungs noch etwas lernfähig sind


----------



## RONIN (16 April 2015)

Hatte gerade wieder einen "amüsanten" Fall...

Ich hatte heute einen Servicefall bei dem ein KTP700 Basic-Panel (nach Defekt) neu einzuspielen war. Das alte Panel hatte einen Systemdefekt und war in einer Endlos-Boot-Schleife gefangen. 

Zunächst wollten wir das Einspielen über die Funktion PackAndGo durchführen. 
Das von WinCC generierte Packet wurde dem Kunden übermittelt, war dort (Win7Pro 64Bit) aber nicht ablauffähig. Es wurde der Fehler "Komponente S7Dos nicht gefunden" angezeigt. 



Als alternative wollte ich dann das Projekt mittels einer VPN-Verbindung übertragen. Der VPN-Tunnel und die entsprechenden Routings waren konfiguriert, Ping war möglich. 
Jedoch konnte das TIA-Portal (V13 SP1 Update 2) mit seiner "tollen" Funktion "Erweitertes laden" das Panel nicht finden. 

Man müsste das Panel gar nicht "Suchen", es ist vorhanden und die IP-Adresse ist bekannt. 
Es war also weder möglich das Panel via PackAndGo, noch via TIA-Download zu bespielen.
 :sb7:

Dann habe ich noch als letztes Mittel das PackAndGo-Packet an meinem lokalen Rechner geöffnet. Den Fehler vom KundenPC hatte ich nicht, vielleicht weil bei mir TIA installiert ist. 
Glücklicherweise verwendet die PackAndGo Funktion nicht diese "Erweiterte Suche", so konnte ich die Daten mit PackAndGo, über den VPN-Tunnel, an die angegebene Panel-IP übertragen. 



So ein Sch**ß!


----------



## Ralle (16 April 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Wie lange habe ich das gepredigt..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 28268
> 
> ...



So, dafür setzt es jetzt aber eine Verwarnung!


----------



## hucki (16 April 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> So, dafür setzt es jetzt aber eine Verwarnung!


Das "ältere" würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle auch nicht bieten lassen.


----------



## RONIN (16 April 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> Zunächst wollten wir das Einspielen über die Funktion PackAndGo durchführen.
> Das von WinCC generierte Packet wurde dem Kunden übermittelt, war dort (Win7Pro 64Bit) aber nicht ablauffähig. Es wurde der Fehler "Komponente S7Dos nicht gefunden" angezeigt.
> Anhang anzeigen 28279


Hab grad vom Support folgende Rückmeldung zum Thema PackAndGo bekommen:


			
				Support schrieb:
			
		

> Auf einem "leerem Rechner" ist kein S7DOS und dieser hat daher ersteinmal keine PG/PC-Schnittstelle, wenn keine SIMATIC-SW installiert ist.
> PackNGo selbst liefert kein S7DOS mit.
> 
> Um das Projekt mit PackNGo zu übertragen können Sie kostenlos (allerdings registrierungspflichtig) ProSave herunterladen und auf dem PC installieren. ProSave bringt das fehlende S7DOS mit.


Hää! Wie Bitte? 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das PackAndGo unter WinCC-Flexible noch ohne ProSave-Installation am Fremdcomputer auskam. Wenn ich eine Software am FremdPC installieren muss geht das ja irgendwie gegen das Prizip von PackAndGo.

Kann mir einer kurz bestätigen wie das im WinCCflex war...
In einem Support-Eintrag zu Benutzung von TIA-PackAndGo steht unter den Hinweisen tatsächlich, klein und versteckt, dass ProSave installiert werden muss.


----------



## IBFS (16 April 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bausteinschutz sollte sowieso grundsätzlich verboten werden.



Das sagst ausgerechnet du als BECKHOFF, Codesys Fan ....    bei BOSCH OpCon (Indralogic)  sind fast alle LIBs geschützt


----------



## Ralle (16 April 2015)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das sagst ausgerechnet du als BECKHOFF, Codesys Fan ....    bei BOSCH OpCon (Indralogic)  sind fast alle LIBs geschützt



Ja, aber bei OpCon braucht man eigentlich nichts zu schützen, ohne Lehrgang und viel Praxis, geht doch da eh nichts.


----------



## IBFS (16 April 2015)

OpCon schützt sich selbst .. aber ich mache es gern derzeit ... was euch nicht wundern dürfte ... hihi ..


----------



## Knaller (16 April 2015)

Moin
bei OPCON ist nicht alles auf Basis von indralogic   
Da wird versucht fertige Bausteine ab zuliefern und um fast viele verschiedene Produkte.    Die Strategie ist schon schwer und es stimmt ohne Lehrgang geht es wohl nicht.    Bosch hat 226 Standorte mit Produktion weltweit.   Bosch sollte Bosch kaufen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IBFS (16 April 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> bei OPCON ist nicht alles auf Basis von indralogic



schon klar, ich mache das ja jeden Tag zur Zeit  .. ich wollte nur nicht den Fred zu sehr mit nicht-TIA zutexten


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 April 2015)

IBFS schrieb:


> schon klar, ich mache das ja jeden Tag zur Zeit  .. ich wollte nur nicht den Fred zu sehr mit nicht-TIA zutexten



Du bist hier aber im TIA Thread, du darfst gerne einen Beckhoff, codesys, opcon thread eröffnen.


----------



## RONIN (17 April 2015)

Hahahah..... *ROFL*

Habt ihr das schon gesehen:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/91481825?lc=de-WW

Jetzt hat selbst schon die schnöde Abschlussplatte bei der ET200SP (zu neudeutsch - Servermodul) auch schon sein eigenes Firmware-Update...
Wo soll das noch hinführen?


----------



## vollmi (17 April 2015)

Das führt irgendwann zum firmwareupdate von profinet Stecker und Kabel. [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RONIN (17 April 2015)

Bei der ET200SP fehlen zumindest nur mehr die Baseunits und der 24V-Stecker. Die kommen auch noch...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2015)

aber das ist auch so ein Unding, wie stellen die sich das in der Praxis vor.

Du musst TIA hochrüsten, damit du irgendeinen Bug rauszubekommst, um dann
den Fehler beheben zu können musst du dann die ganze Hardware rüsten.

Bei Großkonzeren oder Atomkraftwerken muss dann erst das ganze Werk runtergefahren werden?


----------



## RogerSchw85 (17 April 2015)

Wahrscheinlich macht das aktuell gerade Schule... Wir haben huer Kollmorgen Regler an Profinet... Es kommt ein Firmware update das ein Problem der Regler behebt und zwei neue macht...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2015)

Ist das den wie in diesen Thread http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/765...cher-modulbausteine-gleichzeitig-updaten.html
das man auch noch alles einzelnt hochrüsten muss. Ich hätte jetzt gedacht 
das man an der Steuerung die Hardware neu einspielt und die Komponenten 
auf den aktuellen Stand gezogen werden.


----------



## Ralle (17 April 2015)

Mal wieder was zu TIA:

1. Wenn ich in der HMI eine Variable suche, findet er diese nicht in der PLC und umgekehrt. Die Texte können ja aus verschiedenen Gründen unterschiedlich sein (in der HMI ist das DB-Dymbol z.Bsp. mit im Variablennamen).
Wie geht ihr dann bei der Suche vor? Die Texte sind ellenlang und/oder unterschiedlich. 

2. Wenn ich bei Problem 1 bin, dann merke ich mir in der HMI das Absolut-Datum und suche danach in der PLC, das ist i.d.R. nicht so lang, man muß nicht soviel tippen und ich Depp kann mir das auch merken.  Problem: Ich brauche die Absolutadresse, also geht ich in der HMI auf eine Verwendusngsstelle der Variable, dann öffne ich den Variablendialog. ABER, die Spalte für die Absolut-Adresse ist zu schmal, um eine DB-Adresse komplett anzuzeigen. Also oben im Kopf größer ziehen. Dann zum nächsten Wert und: Die Spalte ist wieder in der ursprünglichen Breite.

Fazit: Das Suchen von Variablen, SPS-HMI-Übergreifend ist so zeitaufwändig, fehleranfällig und nervig, dass ich gerade wieder am Platzen bin.


----------



## Peter Wahlen (17 April 2015)

Hallo Ralle,

ich nehme an, Du meinst die Standard Variablentabelle der HMI.
Versuch mal dieses: nach anpassen der Spaltenbreite auf die Taste "Anordnung merken" (oben rechts) drücken.

Diese Taste ist Gold wert, egal, wo man irgendwelche Fenster oder Spaltengrößen anpasst.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## LowLevelMahn (17 April 2015)

könnte noch ein Bug sein

http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/765...t-wenn-normal-ubersetzt-bug-oder-feature.html


----------



## Ralle (17 April 2015)

Peter Wahlen schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> ich nehme an, Du meinst die Standard Variablentabelle der HMI.
> Versuch mal dieses: nach anpassen der Spaltenbreite auf die Taste "Anordnung merken" (oben rechts) drücken.
> ...



Nein, ich suche in einem HMI-Bild, z.Bsp. an der Stelle, an welcher eine Variable angebunden ist. Da hat man rechts neben der Variable die Möglichkeit ein Auswahlfenster zu öffnen. Dort sind die Spaltenbreiten immer gleich.
Aber ich werde es mal ausprobieren, ab "Fensteranordnung speichern" dort wirkt. Wenn man woanders hinclickt, schließt sich dieses Fenster ja sofort. Ich hab jetzt TIA schon zu, aber wenn ich das recht sehe, gibt es ja bei Mausclick rechte Maustaste auf die Variable, den Menüpunkt "Gehe zur Definition" nicht mehr oder finde ich den nur nicht. Das wäre extrem hilfreich, denn die Variablennamen aus einem DB sind am Anfang ja alle gleich und erst an "Ende" des Namens kommt dann das, was den Unterschied macht. :-( Also viel unnütze Schreibarbeit.


----------



## rogseut (17 April 2015)

Habe einen neuen Bug seit SP1 in den Comfort Panels.  Hoch sporadisch erkennt er beim booten des Pabels die Systemkarte nicht mehr. Es sagt System Card are missing or defektiv. Dann kann man OK klicken um das Backup zu laden und dann funktioniert das Panel wieder. Fehler taucht immer mal wieder auf. Der Bug ist seit ein paar Monaten im Support. Aber leider ohne Erfolg.  Wer hat alles das gleiche Problem. Bei einem Kunden im Ausland tritt der Fehler inzwischen bei jedem Bootvorgang auf.


----------



## Pico1184 (20 April 2015)

Kann mir mal jemand verraten wie man in FUP nach dem Anlegen eines Bausteins als Multiinstanz (in der Dekleration) den Baustein in ein Netzwerk bekommt?
Ziehen mit der Maus in ein Netzerk geht nicht.............bin ich zu blöd?


----------



## Peter Wahlen (20 April 2015)

Hallo Pico1184,

ziehen mit der Maus aus der Projektnavigation (Programmbaustein) funktioniert bei mir in ein Netzwerk.
Evtl. mal vorher auf die Speichertaste drücken.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## RONIN (20 April 2015)

Pico1184 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand verraten wie man in FUP nach dem Anlegen eines Bausteins als Multiinstanz (in der Dekleration) den Baustein in ein Netzwerk bekommt?
> Ziehen mit der Maus in ein Netzerk geht nicht.............bin ich zu blöd?


Den Baustein musst du aus der Projektnavigation (dem Bausteinordner) reinziehen. Oder per Doppelklick. Oder eine Leerbox einfügen (Shift+F5) und dann FBxx (oder den symbolischen Namen) eintippen.

Dann geht auch von selbst ein Fenster auf ob du den Baustein als Einzelinstanz oder (sofern möglich) als Multiinstanz anlegen willst. Dann legt er die Zeile in der Deklaration selbst an.

Wenn du etwas ändern willst oder den schon erstellen Eintrag aus der Deklaration verwenden willst, kannst du am Baustein einen Rechtsklick machen, danach auf "Instanz ändern".
Dann bekommst du wieder dass selbe Fenster zu sehen dass du am Anfang beim Einfügen des Bausteins sowieso schon bekommst. 
Wenn du da Multiinstanz auswählst und als Instanznamen den von der Deklarationszeile eintippst, dann nimmt er diese Instanz, wenn du einen neune Namen eintippst, dann wird diese erstellt.


----------



## Pico1184 (20 April 2015)

> Den Baustein musst du aus der Projektnavigation (dem Bausteinordner) reinziehen.



Ja das meinte ich aber nicht. Wollte ihn nicht aus der Projektnavigation rausnehmen, da ich schon alle Instanzen manuell in der Deklaration angelegt hatte.



> Dann geht auch von selbst ein Fenster auf ob du den Baustein als  Einzelinstanz oder (sofern möglich) als Multiinstanz anlegen willst.  Dann legt er die Zeile in der Deklaration selbst an.
> 
> Wenn du etwas ändern willst oder den schon erstellen Eintrag aus der  Deklaration verwenden willst, kannst du am Baustein einen Rechtsklick  machen, danach auf "Instanz ändern".
> Dann bekommst du wieder dass selbe Fenster zu sehen dass du am Anfang beim Einfügen des Bausteins sowieso schon bekommst.



Okay hab verstanden, aber jetzt ist schon alles Drag&Drop, warum kann ich nicht einfach die Instanz aus der Deklaration in ein Netzwerk ziehen?

Aber egal lassen wirs.......

Danke euch!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 April 2015)

Pico1184 schrieb:


> Okay hab verstanden, aber jetzt ist schon alles Drag&Drop, warum kann ich nicht einfach die Instanz aus der Deklaration in ein Netzwerk ziehen?



Das würde ja den TIA-Prinzip wiedersprechen.
Erledige deine Aufgaben in Fünf Minuten, was früher nur eine Minute gedauert hat.

Außerdem währe das auch noch Intunitiv, das geht ja garnicht.


----------



## Ralle (21 April 2015)

Sortierung von Variablen in der HMI:

Man kann ja Daten aus einem Datenaustein direkt in eine HMI-Varialentabelle ziehen. Dann setzt sich der HMI-Name aus Pfad-Variablenname zusammen.
Öffnet man die Variablentabelle, stimmt die Reihenfoge nicht mehr, also darf man lustig suchen, falls man da an den Variablen nochmals etwas ändern will.
Das Besondere: Man kann zwar nach Absolutadressen sortieren (Was bei Variablen aus einem DB ja Sinn macht, denn oft sind die ja dort in einer gewissen Reihenfolge gruppiert), aber das ist eine alphabetische Sortierung, also steht die 100 vor der 40! Das ist völlig unbrauchbar.


----------



## IBFS (21 April 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> ......aber das ist eine alphabetische Sortierung, also steht die 100 vor der 40! Das ist völlig *unbrauchbar*.



Das es im Jahre 2015 nicht möglich sein soll, eine Sortierung unter Berücksichtigung 
der signifikanten numerischen Stellen zu machen, kann ich nicht verstehen. 
Das sollte für mittelmäßig begabte Programmierer doch kein Problem sein.
Echt krank und sinnlos.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2015)

Dann ist es euch aufgefallen, der Programmierer, der es in der
Classic Welt hinbekommen hat, ist anscheinend in Rente und hat
sein Wissen mitgenommen. 



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Was auch schön währe, wenn Siemens es hinbekommen würde, das in PLC-Variabletabellen die Adressen
> aufsteigend Sotiert werden können in der Spalten, wie es in der Classic Welt schon ist. Das gehört meiner
> ansicht nach zu einen *vernünftigen* Programmierumgebung dazu.
> 
> Hallo Siemens, ihr lest doch mit...





Ralle schrieb:


> Sortierung von Variablen in der HMI:
> 
> Man kann ja Daten aus einem Datenaustein direkt in eine HMI-Varialentabelle ziehen. Dann setzt sich der HMI-Name aus Pfad-Variablenname zusammen.
> Öffnet man die Variablentabelle, stimmt die Reihenfoge nicht mehr, also darf man lustig suchen, falls man da an den Variablen nochmals etwas ändern will.
> Das Besondere: Man kann zwar nach Absolutadressen sortieren (Was bei Variablen aus einem DB ja Sinn macht, denn oft sind die ja dort in einer gewissen Reihenfolge gruppiert), aber das ist eine alphabetische Sortierung, also steht die 100 vor der 40! Das ist völlig unbrauchbar.





IBFS schrieb:


> Das es im Jahre 2015 nicht möglich sein soll, eine Sortierung unter Berücksichtigung
> der signifikanten numerischen Stellen zu machen, kann ich nicht verstehen.
> Das sollte für mittelmäßig begabte Programmierer doch kein Problem sein.
> Echt krank und sinnlos.


----------



## PN/DP (21 April 2015)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das es im Jahre 2015 nicht möglich sein soll, eine Sortierung unter Berücksichtigung
> der signifikanten numerischen Stellen zu machen, kann ich nicht verstehen.
> Das sollte für mittelmäßig begabte Programmierer doch kein Problem sein.
> Echt krank und sinnlos.


Vielleicht könnte der TIA-Programmierer ja durchaus eine numerische Sortierung einstellen, doch ihm wurde gesagt, daß mittelmäßig begabte TIA-Anwender damit überfordert sind und die 40 nach 1..10..100 erwarten? 

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2015)

Das schöne ist das TIA beim Drucken die Netzwerkreihenfolge auch wilkürlich umsotiert,
so hat man wenigstens Kontinuität im System.
Ist wahrscheinlich vom gleichen Programmierer gemacht der die Tabellen Funktion erstellt hat.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 April 2015)

... das ist ja stark ...
Stehen die denn im ausgeführten Code in der richtigen Reihenfolgen (ich meine ganz sicher) ?


----------



## Ralle (21 April 2015)

Hier mal was zum Variablenimport: http://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/76556-tia-variablen-import.html

Ich habe einen RT mit 12 Nestern, 44 Informatonen ja Nest (ok, werden nicht unbedingt alle gebraucht).
Die wollte ich anzeigen. 

1. Idee: Strukturvariable in HMI. Das gelang nicht, jedenfalls nicht per "UDT ins HMI ziehen", man muß es händisch anlegen. Aber ich hab mitbekommen das ist ihnehin sinnlos, da man diese Struktur nicht als Variable in einem Arry angeben kann.
2. Idee: Multiplexvariablen. Damit hab ichangefangen, das ganze bedeutet: 14 Variablentabellen (je Nest eine + 2 Zusatz-Infobereiche) mit je 44 Variablen. 44 Mutiplexvariablen, die dann je 14 Variablen beinhalten, eine Indexvariable. Das zu erstellen ist bei dem räudigen Workflow im TIA, insbesondere beim befüllen der Multiplexvariable eine Aufgabe, für die mir meine Zeit zu schade ist. 
Also Zuszatzidee: 44 Multiplexvariable anlegen, je eine Variable einfüllen, alles exportieren, in Excel schön locker erweitern. (Das ging prima, da darf Siemens gerne mal beim Workflow abgucken).
*Aber*:  Der Import-Button ist ausgegraut. Entweder gibt es irgendwo einen Schalter oder es geht nur bei der Professionell oder es kommt in V18 oder ich bin zu dusselig. Jedenfalls kann ich nicht importieren.

Fazit: Ich bau mir jetzt in der PLC (300-er) einen eigenen kleinen Multiplexbaustein in SCL, der mir die Variablen en Block umkopiert. Nun wollte ich auch mal fortschrittlich sein und der HMI ein wenig Arbeit überlassen...

*Noch ein Fazit: Besser kein Wekrzeug, als Scheiß-Werkzeug!!!


*Edit: Der Import funktioniert, aber "sinnvoller Weise" nur in der Standard-Variablentabelle. Siehe hier: #2

Ich merke gerade, ich kann einfach nicht so krumm denken, wie das für TIA nötig ist. Warum nur ist das so gelöst, das ist doch völlig unnötig eingeschränkt. Aber ich belass es nun bei der SPS-Variante, das macht Änderungen an den Teileinfos wie einfacher als der ganze umständliche Multiplexkram. 

Noch ein PS: Die TIA-Hilfe zu SCL ist so rudimentär, die kann man glatt weglassen.


----------



## Ralle (21 April 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das schöne ist das TIA beim Drucken die Netzwerkreihenfolge auch wilkürlich umsotiert,
> so hat man wenigstens Kontinuität im System.
> Ist wahrscheinlich vom gleichen Programmierer gemacht der die Tabellen Funktion erstellt hat.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 28305



LOL, das ist echt Slipstick!!!
Suche dir dein Programm.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... das ist ja stark ...
> Stehen die denn im ausgeführten Code in der richtigen Reihenfolgen (ich meine ganz sicher) ?



Das ist eine gute Frage, wie steht es im Prozessor,  bei einen Safety Programm kann so ein
Fehler fatale Folgen haben. 

Wenn es auch richtig in der CPU abläuft, ich möchte mit den Ausdruck mein Sicherheitsprogramm Dokumentieren,
es soll ein 'DOKUMENT' sein, was soll ich jetzt mit so einen Müll.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (21 April 2015)

@rostiger Nagel

Ich habe auch ein Ausdruck gemacht:




Bei mir ist die Reihenfolge jedoch korrekt


----------



## RONIN (21 April 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das schöne ist das TIA beim Drucken die Netzwerkreihenfolge auch wilkürlich umsotiert,


Wow... 

Schade dass ich das hier nicht reproduzieren kann, hätte das gerne meinen Kollegen gezeigt...
Ist das nur bei Safety so...?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2015)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> @rostiger Nagel
> 
> Ich habe auch ein Ausdruck gemacht:
> 
> ...



Bei mir druckt er Standard Bausteine auch korrekt.

In meinen Fall sind es Safety Bausteine, es kann ja sein das dieser
Fehler auch nur auftritt, wenn ich während der   l a n g e n
Druckphase meine Stricksachen hervorkramme und für Ralle eine
Mütze mit TIA-Bommel stricke (hat er sich gewünscht).


----------



## RogerSchw85 (21 April 2015)

Auch Safety seitig funktioniert bei mir die Sortierung:


----------



## IBFS (21 April 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das schöne ist das TIA beim Drucken die Netzwerkreihenfolge auch wilkürlich umsotiert,



Das ist gar nicht lustig. Spätestens wenn der seltene Fall eintritt 
und ein Kunde wirklich mal einen Programmausdruck will,

das hilft nur noch Schere und Klebeband   .... :sm10:

OMG


----------



## Ralle (21 April 2015)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht lustig. Spätestens wenn der seltene Fall eintritt
> und ein Kunde wirklich mal einen Programmausdruck will,
> 
> das hilft nur noch Schere und Klebeband   .... :sm10:
> ...



Genau, zurück in die Zukunft!


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 April 2015)

@Helmut:
Ich denke mal, dass die Netzwerk-Sortierung bei dir daher kommt, dass du Netzwerke eingefügt und/oder gelöscht hast.
Wenn man sie neu eingibt und in der Reihe dann wird es wahrscheinlich stimmen.
Es ist ja im Grunde egal, wie die Netzwerke im Arbeitsspeicher des Entwicklungs-Rechners stehen, aber ausgeben sollte das System sie dann schon richtig - egal ob auf den Bildschirm, zum Drucker oder in die CPU (!?).
Aber nett, das zu wissen (vor Allem bei einem F-Programm) ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2015)

ich habe Netzwerke eingefüght mit 'Copy and Paste', daher kann das auch rühren, 
trotzdem kann das ja nicht mein oder unser Problem sein. So etwas hat einfach zu
Funktionieren.

Es soll ja nur zeigen, wie unausgereift das System TIA noch in der Version 13 ist.


----------



## Wetzelaer (21 April 2015)

Weiß eigentlich einer von euch wann V14 kommt ??


----------



## ChristophD (21 April 2015)

Wetzelaer schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich einer von euch wann V14 kommt ??


2016 nach den letzten Gerüchten


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 April 2015)

Manche Bugs wurden auch von WinCCflexible übernommen...

Bei Panels gab es bei WinCCflex und gibt es auch noch bei TIA-Panels das Problem, dass bei statischen Texten mit Schriftart "fett" die Funktion "Objekt an Inhalt anpassen" nicht korrekt funktioniert. In der Projektierung sieht alles OK aus, wenn man das Projekt aber ins Panel überträgt werden die letzten Buchstaben leicht abgeschnitten. Entweder man muss die Breite manuell anpassen, oder ein Leerzeichen vor- oder nachstellen.


----------



## Verpolt (24 April 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ..Entweder man muss die Breite manuell anpassen, oder ein Leerzeichen vor- oder nachstellen.



Das nervt mich dann bei int. Übersetzungen, wenn bei den Projekttexten Leerzeichen vorhanden sind. (Anfang und Ende)
Im Wörterbuch sind dann die "richtigen" ohne Leertexte und die "falschen" mit Leertexten vorhanden.
Hab dann die Rändereinstellung bei Text-Eigenschaften -- Darstellung erhöht. Text passt wieder rein


----------



## wolder (27 April 2015)

ChristophD schrieb:


> 2016 nach den letzten Gerüchten



Dann heißt es aber V16 oder?!


----------



## MarkusP (30 April 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> Hahahah..... *ROFL*
> 
> Habt ihr das schon gesehen:
> https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/91481825?lc=de-WW
> ...



Ich war gerade auf TIA Schulung, die schnöde Abschlussplatte hat laut Vortragenden einen Chip eingebaut...
Ähnlich wie die Adressierungschips in den ET200SP F-Baugruppen, da verbleibt das Adressierungsteil im Unterteil,
und auch da ist ein Chip drin.

LG


----------



## rogseut (1 Mai 2015)

Komme auch gerade von einer Siemens Schulung TIA V13 WinCC Maschinennah. Fazit: kleine Übungen gehn sogar überraschend schnell auf den HiEnd PG's. Jedoch kann man sich die Schulung sparen wenn man bereits mit WinCCflex gearbeitet hat, man arbeitet nur an der Oberfläche mit Grundfunktionen. Ich persönlich hab mir zu einigen Problemen Lösungen erhofft diese jedoch nicht bekommen da S.... das einfach nicht beherrscht. Ich unterstelle jetzt einfach Si.... hat keine Ahnung was wir drausen im Feld benötigen bzw. was unsere Kunden von uns erwarten.😈 Einzig Positiv war der Cafe und das Mittagessen war kostenlos. 👍


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Mai 2015)

So eine Schulung habe ich bei Siemens auch einmal gehabt, war glaube ich noch bei V12
und für Umsteiger von WinCCflexibel auf TIA gedacht. Das Niveau war so unterirdisch, 
das kann Mann mit Worten nicht beschreiben. Das war kein Umsteiger, sondern ein Anfänger
Kurs, schade für meinen Arbeitgeber, durch falsche Angabe der Zielgruppe, wurde meine
Arbeitszeit und sein Geld verbrannt. Hauptsache ich bin satt geworden.

Damit Siemens sicher geht, damit TIA sauber läuft haben Sie die PGs mitgebracht. Zu der 
Zeit waren die Dozenten ganz stolz, das TIA endlich mit der aktuellen Version, flüssig und
absolut stabil läuft. Irgendwann bei einer Übung die in etwa:
'FolgeGenauDenTastendruckDieAmBeamerGezeigtWerden' hieß, stürzte das Portal bei mir ab. 
Eine Dozentin sagte dann, es könnte nicht sein, das System sei jetzt *absolut* stabil und
könnte sich das bei dieser Übung überhaupt nicht erklären, aber auch mir nicht und den Leidengenossen
zwei Stühle weiter auch nicht, den das Portal ebenfalls abgeschmiert ist.


----------



## RONIN (1 Mai 2015)

Hahaha.. Ja die Geschichte von RN kann ich bestätigen.

 Einer unserer Siemens-Vetreter der früher im technischen Support war, jetzt aber froh ist dass er nicht mehr dort ist (warum wohl), hat mir ne lustige Geschichte erzählt wie die damals die V11 präsentiert haben. Am Vorabend der Präsentation haben die glatt die Präsentations-Übungen noch mal durchprobiert und sich quasi die Klicks aufnotiert bei denen das Portal nicht abgestürzt ist. Damit am nächsten Tag wohl ja nichts schief geht....

Ein schönes Beispiel für die pre-Alpha-Ware die man damals einfach den Leuten verkauft hat. Jetzt V13 sind wir wenigstens schon bei nem Release Candidate...


----------



## Ralle (1 Mai 2015)

rogseut schrieb:


> Komme auch gerade von einer Siemens Schulung TIA V13 WinCC Maschinennah. Fazit: kleine Übungen gehn sogar überraschend schnell auf den HiEnd PG's. Jedoch kann man sich die Schulung sparen wenn man bereits mit WinCCflex gearbeitet hat, man arbeitet nur an der Oberfläche mit Grundfunktionen. Ich persönlich hab mir zu einigen Problemen Lösungen erhofft diese jedoch nicht bekommen da S.... das einfach nicht beherrscht. Ich unterstelle jetzt einfach Si.... hat keine Ahnung was wir drausen im Feld benötigen bzw. was unsere Kunden von uns erwarten. Einzig Positiv war der Cafe und das Mittagessen war kostenlos. 



Nicht zu vergessen, dass ihr da Winzanwendungen mit 20 Variablen fahrt. Das sieht später an einer richtigen Anlage auch wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## UniMog (1 Mai 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, dass ihr da Winzanwendungen mit 20 Variablen fahrt. Das sieht später an einer richtigen Anlage auch wieder ganz anders aus.



Stimmt..... 

Wie viele Variablen habt ihr im Schnitt ...?????


----------



## rogseut (2 Mai 2015)

Ca. 500 davon 200 in der Rezeptur


----------



## de vliegende hollander (2 Mai 2015)

Bei mir so 800 a 900 davon viele Bildbausteinen.

Bram


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2015)

So um die 1000, wobei manche Variablen standardmäßig angelegt sind, aber die Bilder in bestimmten Anlagen nicht genutzt werden.


----------



## RONIN (4 Mai 2015)

Bei den Panels so um die 50-1000. Sehr verschieden. Einmal ist es nur ein 6Zoll für ein paar Eingaben an der Maschine, dann wieder ein 19Zoll für alles.
PC-Runtime geht normalerweise von 500 bis 1500. Da sind's dann auch ein paar hundert Bildbausteine...
Alles was dann größer (Mehrmonitor, Server/Client) wird ist dann WinCC Scada.

Habt ihr das schon gesehen? Siemens hat uns ein Applikationsbeispiel für einen Chat-Client für Comfort Panels geschrieben.... Darauf hab ich schon so lange gewartet... *freu*
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/106226404?lc=de-WW

Mal ehrlich? Was rauchen die eigentlich? Haben die nix besseres zu tun?

Die anderen Dinge, vor allem den Taschenrechner, finde ich ja OK. Aber der Chat? Als nächstes kommt ein Facebook-Plugin...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2015)

Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn das TIA Portal nicht regelmäßig Abstürzt. Das 
geht mir so etwas von auf die Eier, das kann ich keinen sagen.

Hat überhaupt schon jemand den Taschenrechner probiert, wenn der so gut läuft
wie das TIA Portal, hat der bestimmt irgendwelche Rundungsfehler.


----------



## Ralle (4 Mai 2015)

@Ronin

Aber wofür ist das nun?

Überschrift:



> *Toolbox für HMI Projekte im maschinennahen Bereich (SIMATIC HMI Panels und **SIMATIC Runtime Professional**)*





Erklärungstext:



> Oft sind es kleine Hilfsmittel, die die Arbeit erleichtern. Dieser Beitrag enthält einige nützliche Tools für SIMATIC HMI Panels und
> die Runtime Advanced, die Sie einfach in Ihre Projektierung einbinden können. Z.B. einen Taschenrechner, eine Notizfunktion, einen Kalender und eine Einheitenumrechnung




Ich glaube, die blicken es selbst nicht mehr komplett


----------



## RONIN (4 Mai 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Ronin
> Aber wofür ist das nun?


Hat mich zuerst auch gewundert. Dachte mir vor allem beim Kalender dass die da ordentlich was gescriptet haben und deshalb das Professional brachen, geht aber alles auch in Advanced.
Der Kalender zeigt aber nur an und ist im Endeffekt quasi für nix.
Ich vermute mal es ist gemeint dass man es in beiden Umgebungen einbinden kann.

Aber statt eines stupiden Kalenders der nur anzeigt, hätte ich gerne mal einen vernünftiges Taskplaner-Objekt mit dem der Bediener Zeitpläne eingeben und editieren kann.
Das aber für die Panels und nicht als extra kostenpflichtige Option so wie bei WinCC Scada. 

Mal ehrlich in Flexible/WinCC-Advanced kann man seit jeher nicht mal eine vernünftige Wochenzeitschaltuhr einstellen, wenn man sich nicht selber was baut.
So ein Control hat man schon seit Flexible-Uhrzeiten versprochen...


----------



## Andi_ (4 Mai 2015)

Ich hatte letzte Woche den super tollen Fall, dass ich ein Basic Panel 2. Generation übertragen wollte. Bei der Übertragungsmaske zeigt es mir mein Panel an, meldet aber auch ein Problem, welches genau wollte das Tia Portal mir nicht sagen....
Also tia neu starten. Geht immer noch nicht. Pc neu starten. Geht immer noch nicht. Dann mal am Panel direkt schauen.... Transfer war in den Einstellungen deaktiviert...
aber warum kann es mir das nicht anzeigen...


----------



## UniMog (4 Mai 2015)

Die Tools laufen wie zB. der Taschenrechner nur auf den Comfort Panels........ Bildbausteine, Scripte & Co.  laufen auf keinem Basic Panel......... Toll Siemens .....


----------



## Ralle (4 Mai 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Die Tools laufen wie zB. der Taschenrechner nur auf den Comfort Panels........ Bildbausteine, Scripte & Co.  laufen auf keinem Basic Panel......... Toll Siemens .....



Na gut, aber auf den Basic-Panels soll man auch wirklich nur die ganz einfachen Dinge machen und haben, für den Rest gibt es die Comfort. Das kann ich noch nachvollziehen.


----------



## UniMog (4 Mai 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na gut, aber auf den Basic-Panels soll man auch wirklich nur die ganz einfachen Dinge machen und haben, für den Rest gibt es die Comfort. Das kann ich noch nachvollziehen.



Ja ich auch... aber viele Kunden wollen nur noch wenig für Panels ausgeben.... Schlimm .... Ein 19 oder 22" habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gemacht weil meisten bei 12 oder 15" schluß ist.... Schade

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz8QjdChbI0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## MasterOhh (4 Mai 2015)

Bei den Preisen würde ich aber auch überlegen ob ich wirklich unbedingt ein Panel >15" brauche.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> Bei den Panels so um die 50-1000. Sehr verschieden. Einmal ist es nur ein 6Zoll für ein paar Eingaben an der Maschine, dann wieder ein 19Zoll für alles.
> PC-Runtime geht normalerweise von 500 bis 1500. Da sind's dann auch ein paar hundert Bildbausteine...
> Alles was dann größer (Mehrmonitor, Server/Client) wird ist dann WinCC Scada.
> 
> ...



Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, hat mal jemand den Taschenrechner runtergeladen.
Wenn ich den bei mir in TIA einfüge sind die Reiter für die Kopiervorlage leer.

Kann natürlich sein, das ich irgendeine Intuetive Eigenschaft des Portal nicht gefunden
habe, obwohl ich genau nach Handbuch vorgegangen bin. 

Alternativ kann es auch sein, das wir mal wieder veräppelt werden.


----------



## RONIN (5 Mai 2015)

Hmmmm, ich hatte nur das gesamte ExampleProject runtergeladen und mal kurz in der Simulation betrachtet. Da konnte das Taschenrechner-Slide-In zumindest 1 und 1 zusammenzählen....

EDIT: Hab heute kein TIA mehr zur Hand (Juhu!). Ich kann ja morgen mal schauen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2015)

Das hab ich dann später auch gemacht, Versuch doch mal bitte die Biblothek.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Mai 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das hab ich dann später auch gemacht, Versuch doch mal bitte die Biblothek.



Was was willst du denn mit einem Taschenrechner? Du hast doch ein Ifone  ... Übrigens ist mir das Portal heute nicht abgestürzt... Gestern dafür 3x ...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Mai 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Übrigens ist mir das Portal heute nicht abgestürzt... Gestern dafür 3x ...


Hast heute Urlaub gehabt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Was was willst du denn mit einem Taschenrechner? Du hast doch ein Ifone  ... Übrigens ist mir das Portal heute nicht abgestürzt... Gestern dafür 3x ...



Dafür ist mir das Portal heute 2mal abgestürzt, jedes Mal an der selben Stelle.

Hab ich schon geschrieben, das geht mir so etwas auf die Eier.

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich den Taschenrechner praktisch, warum nicht nutzen,
Muss ich nicht selber einen erstellen. Lachhaft ist das so etwas nicht sofort
in der Runtime fertig enthalten ist, wo ist das Problem!?


----------



## RONIN (5 Mai 2015)

Grundsätzlich finde ich den Taschenrechner schon OK. Hab auch öfters mal Stellen wo ich eine calc.exe auf der PC-Runtime aufrufe
oder wo eben selber irgendwelche Additions- oder Subtraktionsfelder einbaue damit der arme Bediener nicht Kopfrechnen muss... 

Lachhaft ist nur das kein Chat/Facebook/Share/SocialMedia/wasauchimmer - Control integriert ist.


----------



## MasterOhh (5 Mai 2015)

Siemens arbeitet doch schon an einem eigenen Social Media Ableger. Soll wohl angeblich direkt in TIA 14 integriert werden und *FacePalm* heißen. (Nach der wohl meist genutzen Geste aller TIA Nutzer)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2015)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Siemens arbeitet doch schon an einem eigenen Social Media Ableger. Soll wohl angeblich direkt in TIA 14 integriert werden und *FacePalm* heißen. (Nach der wohl meist genutzen Geste aller TIA Nutzer)



Tatsache so habe ich heute auch des Öfteren ausgesehen. 

Ich werde mir mal für jeden Absturz vom Portal eine Kerbe in den Schreibtisch
machen. In drei Wochen werde ich wohl einen neuen bestellen müssen.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Mai 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Tatsache so habe ich heute auch des Öfteren ausgesehen.
> 
> Ich werde mir mal für jeden Absturz vom Portal eine Kerbe in den Schreibtisch
> machen. In drei Wochen werde ich wohl einen neuen bestellen müssen.



Programmiere die nächste Beschichtungsanlage mit Classic.
Die funktioniert dann und du kannst du die TIA-Arbeitsplatte von deinem Schreibtisch neu beschichten.

Etwas Umweltschutz und Nachhaltigkeit muss schon sein.
Es reicht schon, wenn TIA dich kaputt macht ... Da brauchst du nicht auch noch die Umwelt belasten.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Mai 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hast heute Urlaub gehabt?



Auch heute keinen Absturz. Und keinen Urlaub ... dafür finde ich bei der Prof-Visu Dinge die (noch) nicht funktionieren. Die automatische Anzeige der Störmeldevariable in Störmeldungen ist zum Beispiel so ein Punkt. Laut Support noch nicht realisiert. Toll....  Dann scheint im Trendcontroll das Lineal keine Funktion zu haben. Bei WinCC V7 wurde da immer der aktuelle Wert der Kurve angezeigt. Da muss ich aber noch etwas forschen bevor ich den Support nochmal nerve.... Hab ja sonst nix zu tun.....


----------



## vollmi (6 Mai 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dafür ist mir das Portal heute 2mal abgestürzt, jedes Mal an der selben Stelle.



das ist ja das mit TIA. wenn es abstürzt dann kann man das bei derselben Stelle mit derselben Aktion unbegrenzt wieder auslösen. 
Wenn ich will könnte ich dann den support mit der tia absturzmelden Funktion überschwemmen. Mich nimmt wunder ob diese diagnoseinfos die man da senden kann, überhaupt zur Kenntnis genommen wird. 

Mfg René


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2015)

Wie wollen die den diese Flut von Meldungen aufarbeiten, da müssten 
die ja 10.000 Leute einstellen, nur um sie zu sichten. 

TIA - Total inakzeptable Application


----------



## SchneiderCC (13 Mai 2015)

mein erstes Projekt mit TIA WINCC Advanced V13, Habe auch gleich gemerkt dass ohne zusätzlichen Monitor nichts mehr geht.
Ich habe ein IM151-8 und ein KTP400, die SPS mit Step7 Classic V5.5
nachdem ich den Proxy-Server nicht vernetzten konnte habe ich gemerkt, dass ich auf SP1 hochrüsten muss, da dann erst die Im151-8 unterstützt wird, kein Problem, Download dieser paar Gigabyte über Nacht.
Aber wenn ich jetzt den Proxy Initialisieren möchte, benötige ich auf einmal eine STEP7 Basic Lizenz, wobei ich bei nicht hochgerüsteten Projekten den Proxy auch ohne Lizenz einfügen und initlaisieren kann, ist das normal ????


----------



## LowLevelMahn (13 Mai 2015)

> ist das normal ????



Ich habe hier ein Projekt das mit "TIA V12 (Ohne Servicepack, Ohne Update)" erstellt wurde

wenn ich das in "TIA V12 SP1 UP4" oder "TIA V13 SP1 UP2" öffnen will bekomme ich die Meldung das ich "TIA V12 SP1" brauchen und erlaubt das öffnen nicht


----------



## ChristophD (13 Mai 2015)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> Ich habe hier ein Projekt das mit "TIA V12 (Ohne Servicepack, Ohne Update)" erstellt wurde
> 
> wenn ich das in "TIA V12 SP1 UP4" oder "TIA V13 SP1 UP2" öffnen will bekomme ich die Meldung das ich "TIA V12 SP1" brauchen und erlaubt das öffnen nicht




Hast du einen Screenshot von der Meldung?


----------



## LowLevelMahn (13 Mai 2015)

mit V12 SP1 UP4 kommt die Meldung, ich kann das Projekt aber trotzdem nutzen - auch wenn ich neu Speicher kommt diese Meldung immer wieder




mit V13 SP1 UP2 kommt die Meldung - nach Klick auf OK bin ich wieder auf der Projekt-Lade-Seite - komme also gar nicht rein


----------



## ChristophD (13 Mai 2015)

Hi,

jetzt wäre es noch interessant was genau für SW du installiert hast.
Kann es sein das du nur jeweils Step7 Basic installiert hast?

Bei der V13 SP1 UPD2 kannst du versuchen vorher die GSDML Datei zu instzallieren.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## LowLevelMahn (13 Mai 2015)

> Kann es sein das du nur jeweils Step7 Basic installiert hast?



Total übersehen - ich habe Prof. auf dem Laptop - aber nur Basic auf dem Test-Rechner - bin davon ausgegangen das auf beiden die Prof-Version ist

Lasst euch nicht weiter beim Frust stören


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Mai 2015)

Mal gerade wieder festgestellt, das man aus einen PopUp heraus kein anderes PopUp aufrufen
kann, da wird dann die 'X-Koordinste' als fehlerhaft gekennzeichnet. Umweg geht nur wenn man
das 'Folge-PopUp' in ein Script verpackt, dann geht es.  

@Siemens, Arbeit für euch!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Mai 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mal gerade wieder festgestellt, das man aus einen PopUp heraus kein anderes PopUp aufrufen
> kann, da wird dann die 'X-Koordinste' als fehlerhaft gekennzeichnet. Umweg geht nur wenn man
> das 'Folge-PopUp' in ein Script verpackt, dann geht es.
> 
> @Siemens, Arbeit für euch!




Meine Güte. Sei doch erstmal froh das es überhaupt ein Pop-Up gibt ..... und dann ein Pop-Up im Pop-Up ..... Was mich viel mehr nervt ist das ich mir die Position im Pop-Up nicht anschauen kann und es nur durch "rumprobieren" hinbekomme


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Mai 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Meine Güte. Sei doch erstmal froh das es überhaupt ein Pop-Up gibt ..... und dann ein Pop-Up im Pop-Up ..... Was mich viel mehr nervt ist das ich mir die Position im Pop-Up nicht anschauen kann und es nur durch "rumprobieren" hinbekomme



Natürlich bin ich froh, das ich bei einen projekt einen Bug nach den anderen finde.
Ich fühl mich wie ein Pfadfinder, der im unentdeckten Land eine Route nach Westen 
sucht.  Obwohl es schon lange eine Fluglienie, Bahnlinie, Fährverbindung, Autobahn
und ein Radweg zu diesen Ort gibt und ich krieche auf allen vieren durch den Dschungel
des TIA-Portals.


----------



## Ralle (21 Mai 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... und ich krieche auf allen vieren durch den Dschungel
> des TIA-Portals.



Tja lieber RN, auch Rindviecher laufen auf allen Vieren!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Mai 2015)

Ich weiß ja das du auch auf allen vieren wie ein Esel mit dem Portal arbeitest


----------



## Ralle (21 Mai 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja das du auch allen vieren wie ein Esel mit dem Portal arbeitest



Eh, was für ein Deutsch RN! 

Aber nein, das stimmt nicht, ich rutsche damit regelmäßig durch den Schlamm.


----------



## vollmi (22 Mai 2015)

Gebts doch zu. Auf die sauereien steht ihr doch. [emoji41]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RONIN (23 Mai 2015)

Tag die Herren!

Jetzt muss ich mal über meine "tollen" TIA-Erlebnisse, über das letzte Monat hinweg, berichten. Die Story hat es nämlich in sich.

Das Projekt war eine kleine Lüftungsanlage für ein paar Schalträume. Also was ganz kleines mit einer 1200 und nem KTP700.
Dachte mir das müsste sogar mit TIA gehen. Aber so einfach sollte es nicht werden...

Im Grunde hat die Programmierung und die Erstellung der Visu eigentlich ganz gut hingehauen, nur das übliche, ungeschickte, leicht lahme TIA halt.
Aber an das hat man sich ja schon gewöhnt, leider.

Die IBN hat auch ziemlich OK funktioniert. Nur beim Schließen der Online-Projektierung/Einstellung des PID-Compact-Technologie-Objekts über das X in der rechten oberen Ecke ist mir TIA 8 von 10 mal abgeschmiert.
Ich bin dann aber drauf gekommen dass ich die Ansicht über Rechtsklick/Schließen des unteren Reiters schließen muss damit TIA am Leben bleibt.

Dann wollte ich noch eine Trendanzeige projektieren da das KTTP700 ja 10 Archivwerte kann. Normalerweise kein große Sache, aber ab hier ging's los.

*Problem 1: Trendcontrol zeigt nur Werte der letzten 5 min an*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Das Archiv wurde auf 10000 Werte / Umlaufarchiv / 10 Trendwerte / Archivierungszyklus 5min eingestellt, entspricht als0 genau den Leistungsdaten des Panels.

Als erstes fiel mir dann aber auf dass das Panel in der Trendansicht nur die letzten 5min anzeigt. 
Wenn man zu schnell rein- oder rauszoomt ist das Panel sogar 1/2-mal abestürtzt (Reboot). Den Absturz hatte ich sogar bei der PC-Simulation auch, dort bekommt
man dann das schöne Fenster "hat einen Fehler verursacht und muss geschlossen werden".

Dann ging also die Suche nach dem Problem los warum nur der Wert der letzten 5 Minuten auf der Ansicht erscheint.
In der Archivdatei selbst werden die Werte zwar reingeschrieben, aber eben nicht im Trendcontrol angezeigt.
Zuerst alle möglichen Einstellungen durchprobiert, Projekt neu generiert, IM-Ordner gelöscht, etc. Keine Verbesserung.

Dann den Siemens-Support kontaktiert und mich durch die erste Instanz durchgekämpft, bis ich dann auch der zweiten Instanz das Verhalten nachweisen konnte
 da das Problem auch in der PC-Simulation des KTP700 besteht. Mittlerweile ist das Problem in der Entwicklung, hier der Screenshot dazu.


Das Problem besteht zwar nicht bei allen Projekten, bei einem neu erstellten Test-Projekt besteht es, bei einem Weiteren nicht. Ich bin noch draufgekommen woran es liegt.​
*Problem 2: Trendcontrol zeigt in der Tabelle keine Kommastellen
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*Was mir bei der IBN auch gleich aufgefallen ist, ist dass das Control in der Wertetabelle keine Kommastellen anzeigt. Die Werte werden zwar mit Kommastelle
 in die Archivdatei geschrieben (da RTD-Standard - eine Kommastelle), jedoch werden sie am Control nur abgeschnitten agezeigt.

 Das Verhalten ist am KTP700 und in der KTP700-Simulation jederzeit reproduzierbar. Kann sogar sein das es für alle Basic-Panels gilt. 
Ich hatte sogar Anzeigen  wo die Kurven in einer niedriegeren Zoomstufe mehr Details zeigten als in der höhreren. Ein weiteres Zeichen für Ungenauigkeit im Control.
 Aber dass nicht mal Kommastellen angezeigt werden können ist soooowas von peinlich. :sm14:
Hier der Screenshot dazu.


 Also wieder einen Service Requeset aufgemacht, durch die erste und zweite Instanz gekämpft die mir das Verhalten bestätigt haben und wieder ist das Problem in
 der Entwicklungsabteilung.

​*Problem 3: Trendcontrol legt Hardwaretasten am Panel lahm*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*Beim Probieren mit dem Trendcontrol am Panel vor Ort ist mir aufgefallen dass die Hardware-Home-Taste die zum Grundbild wechseln sollte hin und wieder nicht funktionierte.

 Hat allerdings ein wenig gedauert bis ich drauf gekommen bin woran es lag. Hier kommt jetzt die nächste Ober-Peinlichkeit. :s21:

 Wenn man im Trend ganz reinzommt (Lupe-Plus ist ausgegraut) oder ganz rauszoomt (Lupe-Minus ist ausgegraut) dann funktioniern doch tatsächlich und das ist jetzt kein Scherz,
 die Hardware-Tasten am Panel nicht mehr. Kann es denn sowas geben? Was zum Teufel saufen die TIA-Programmieren den bei der "Arbeit"?
:sm19:
 Das lässt sich auch in einem frischen Projekt mit dem KTP700, der KTP700-Simulation und wahrscheinlich jedem anderen Basic-Panel nachstellen.
 Langsam hat mich schon der Zorn gepackt als ich in mehr oder weniger höflichen Ton den nächsten Service-Request erstellt habe.
 Wieder durch beide Instanzen, Problem bestätigt und in der Entwicklung. Hier ein Screenshot dazu.
​
*
Problem 4: Sowohl die Farbanzeige als auch die Werteanzeige in der Tabelle des Trendcontrols ist total gaga! :sm21:*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*Das ist mir dann auch durch das viele herumprobieren aufgefallen. Die Probleme treten auf wenn man oft rein- und rauszoomt.
 Hier sagen Bilder mehr als tausend Worte. (Der erste Screenshot zeigt den Sollzustand)



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (Hier kommen noch mehr Bilder im nächsten Beitrag, man darf nur 5 auf ein mal anhängen)​Und wieder ein neuer Service-Request der in die Entwicklungsabteilung geht.​
*Fazit:*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*Das ganze hat sich jetzt über fast einen ganzen Monat hingezogen da ich mich nicht ständig um dieses Sch++ß-TIA und die Detektiv-/Nachweisarbeit kümmern konnte.
Ich habe jetzt ganze vier Service-Requests allein zum KTP700-Trendcontrol in der Siemens-Entwicklungsabteilung und ein Panel auf einer Anlage das zu blöd ist
Trendwerte anzuzeigen.

Mittlerweile sind wir in der Firma schwer enttäuscht von der wahrhaft minderwertigen Qualität die das TIA-Portal aufweist. 
Die Software ist mittlerweile bald *5 (ja fünf, so wie in *1,2,3,4, *5) *Jahre alt. Trotzdem ist die Software nach wie vor voller Bugs (welche auf dem Rücken des Kunden ausgebügelt werden), 
die Projektierungs-Performance ist mäßig und die Usability ist schlecht (z.B.: das gut Eigenschaftsfenster unten das man ständig größer/kleiner ziehen muss).

*Was sind wir für Siemens denn? Beta-Tester???*

Diese 4 Requests betreffen simple Probleme (beeinträchtigen nicht unbedingt die Funktion der Anlage) bis hin zur kompletten Fehlfunktion der Trendansicht
und auch Beeinträchtigungen des Touchpanels selbst (nicht funktionierende Funktionstasten / Abstürze).

Man sieht dass Siemens, dem Anschein nach, nicht in der Lage ist, simple Trends darzustellen.
Ein mehr als deutliches Zeugnis für die Qualität der Software.

Auf der diesjähren SMART-Automation-Messe hab ich dem TIA-Vertreter (armes Schwein) meinen TIA-Frust mal gehörig an den Kopf geschmissen.
Auch wenn es nichts bringt, gut getan hat es auf alle Fälle.
 :sb3:

Ja, ich weiß. Auch ich bin der Meinung das nicht alles am TIA-Portal schlecht ist. Aber es ist nunmal so dass wenn man seine Software mit so gravierenden Fehlern
ausliefert, dann verliert der Anwender alle Hoffnung und geht von Haus aus mit einer negativ-polemischen Einstellung darauf zu. Bei mir ist es auf jeden Fall so weit.

Das Kind ist eben in den Brunnen gefallen. Egal wie viel die noch an der Software nachbessern, diese Negativ-Erfahrungen wird man nicht mehr los!
Wenn ich mir aber diese gravierenden Probleme ansehe, kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen wie manche Leute mit diesem Software-Schrotthaufen zufrieden sein sollen.

Vielen Dank fürs lesen.​


----------



## RONIN (23 Mai 2015)

Hier die angesprochenen weiteren Screens.

[EDIT]
Mir ist da ein schöner Satz eingefallen.
*"Ein roter Faden der Unfähigkeit zieht sich durch das ganze Trendcontrol und umschließt dann, zu einem Netz verknüpft, das ganze TIA-Portal."*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Mai 2015)

- PopUp funktionieren nicht
- Rezepturen funktionieren nicht
- Trends funktionieren nicht

Einfache Dinge die jede HMI beherrschen muss, leider
ein Hersteller zu deren Kerngeschäft die Automatisierung
gehört, kann nach 5 Jahren solche Funktionen nicht impletieren. 

Tja, was soll man da noch sagen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Mai 2015)

Ich denke, es wird langsam Zeit, das der *Beitrag* von Thomas (als Aprilscherz gedacht) mal zur Wirklichkeit wird ...

@Ronin:
Du hast dir aber viel Mühe mit deiner Aufstellung gemacht - Danke dafür ...


----------



## RogerSchw85 (23 Mai 2015)

Was funktioniert den an den PopUps nicht?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Mai 2015)

............



RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Was funktioniert den an den PopUps nicht?






rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mal gerade wieder festgestellt, das man aus einen PopUp heraus kein anderes PopUp aufrufen
> kann, da wird dann die 'X-Koordinste' als fehlerhaft gekennzeichnet. Umweg geht nur wenn man
> das 'Folge-PopUp' in ein Script verpackt, dann geht es.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (23 Mai 2015)

achsooo diese Geschichte...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Mai 2015)

Gerade wieder etwas gehabt:

Ich habe ein paar Schaltflächen und Eingabefelder zu einer Gruppe zusammengefügt (Siehe Grafik)




Über den Hacken wird ein Merkerbit gesetzt und dann mit diesem Merker die Bedienbarkeit der 
Eingabefelder daneben freigegeben. Es ist ein Bild zur Handbedienung, diese Vorgehensweise
wird für einige Aggregate auf der Bildschirmseite durgeführt.

So nur bei dieser Gruppe kann ich die Eingabefelder nicht bedienen. Nach mehrmaligen Überprüfen,
alles Übersetzen und hast du nicht gesehen, keine Verbesserung.

Eingabefeld von einer anderen Gruppe kopiert, angepasst und zur Gruppe hinzugefügt, erbrachte keine
Änderung. Ein Bit von einer anderen Gruppe zur Animation 'Bedienbarkeit' verwendet, das eine Eingabefeld
in der anderen Gruppe funktioniert, nur in der betroffenden Gruppe nicht.

Dann mal die Gruppe aufgelöst, auf einmal geht es.

*TIA, automatisieren Sie in Fünf Minuten, was früher nur eine gedauert hat*


----------



## wolder (27 Mai 2015)

@Ronin
Ist dir bei dem letzten Screenshot aufgefallen, dass deine Kurve dir Werte von der Uhrzeit 20:24 Uhr anzeigt und deine Textdatei Werte von 20:28 bzw. 20:35 Uhr anzeigt?!

Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass du unterschiedliche Werte hast.
Aber warum liegen die Werte nicht auch in der Textdatei?


----------



## RONIN (27 Mai 2015)

wolder schrieb:


> @Ronin
> Ist dir bei dem letzten Screenshot aufgefallen, dass deine Kurve dir Werte von der Uhrzeit 20:24 Uhr anzeigt und deine Textdatei Werte von 20:28 bzw. 20:35 Uhr anzeigt?!
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass du unterschiedliche Werte hast.
> Aber warum liegen die Werte nicht auch in der Textdatei?


Ne das passt schon. Der Zeitstempel den das Trendcontrol anzeigt entspricht der Position des Lineals. Das Lineal sitzt im Screenshot in etwa an der passenden Postion, das stimmt schon so.
Das Trendcontrol ist ziemlich weit rausgezoomt (da die Fehler hauptsächlich nach dem Zoomen auftreten) und zeigt einen Zeitbereich von einer Stunde an.

Für diesen Bereich, da es ja ein Testprojekt war und nur kurz gelaufen ist, gibt's in dem Bereich keine Werte in der Datei. Die Einträge in der Datei (ab 20:28 ) werden dann schon angezeigt, man sieht wie die Kurven am Ende des Grafikbereichs beginnen.
Insofern ist hier alles korrekt.

Er war bei dem Screenshot nur die Sache dass eben in Bereichen wo das Lineal eigentlich 0 messen sollte (da keine Werte vorhanden), irgendwelche Werte in der Tabelle angezeigt wurden.
Ist mehr eine Peinlichkeit als ein echtes Problem, ich glaub einer der Siemens-Fach-Programmierer hat wahrscheinlich irgendeinen Blödsinn mit ner Div/0 oder irgendeiner Typkonvertierung gemacht.... wer weiß... 

2 der genannten Fehler (Hardwaretasten und Fehler in der Trendtabelle) sollten laut Support im neuen Update 3 behoben sein.
Ich hoffe auch dass die Trendaufzeichnung selbst (Fehler 1) damit vielleicht endlich geht, damit ich dieses dämliche Projekt abschließen kann. Direkte Infos dazu aber vom ServiceRequest hab ich noch keine seit dem er in der "Entwicklung" ist.
Laden tut das Update schon, aber da ich nach 1,5h grad mal 19% vom Siemens-Server bekommen hab...


----------



## odi (30 Mai 2015)

Die vielen Unzulänglichkeiten und Bugs in TIA sind das eine, aber die werden vielleicht im Lauf der Zeit weniger. Was mich aber fast noch mehr erschreckt ist die politische Dimension.
Bei IA wurden nun die Div’s für Fertigungsautomation und Prozessautomation aufgespaltet.
Die Fertigungsautomation propagiert TIA, die Prozessautomation propagiert PCS7 auf Basis der Classic-Welt.
Die absehbaren Folgen könnten u.a. sein:
-Die S7-400 wird bis auf die CPU 410-5 H eingedampft (Einstiegspreis ca 9,5 k€ je nach PO’s, projektierbar nur mit PCS7)
-Die S7-400H kommt nicht in TIA, wann eine 1500H kommt kann noch keiner sagen.
-Ob CFC und F-Systems in TIA kommen ist noch offen.
-Im PCS7 können keine Panels mehr direkt integriert werden (nur noch mit Proxy-CPU und Mehraufwand), obwohl seit V8.1 Bildbausteine für Flexible zur Verfügung stehen.
Die Entwicklung von TIA und PCS7 wird vermutlich immer mehr auseinander laufen.
Man hatte ein gutes, wenn auch nicht perfektes System, das eine volle Durchgängigkeit in der Prozessautomatisierung und Fertigungsautomatisierung erlaubte. (außer bei der 200er und 1200er) Nun reiß man dieses System auseinander. Die Verlierer sind die Hersteller von großen und komplexen Anlagen und Maschinen, die produktionstechnische und prozesstechnische Komponenten beinhalten. Die Projektierung wird teurer und die Kunden werden trotzdem nicht mehr zahlen. 
Hätte man doch lieber die HMI- und SCADA-Welten endlich vereinheitlicht und diesen 
S.-Stall aufgeräumt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Mai 2015)

Das habe ich schon immer an Siemens bemängelt, 100te verschiedene Plattformen, 
für gleichartige oder überlagernde Anwendungen. Aber keine ist in der Lage alles
abzudecken. Ich wollte mal ein Portal machen wo ich interpolierende Achsen hatte,
wollte das mit einen IPC wo Flex und RTX drauf läuft nutzen, geht nicht Mann muss
eine T-CPU nehmen, obwohl es eine Technologie Lib für PCs gibt, die nicht vertrieben
werden darf, da sonst die Motion Leute an meckern waren.

Solange es Siemens nicht schafft im eigenen Hause an eine Strang zu ziehen, wird es
nie mehr, wie es mal war. Die stehen sich nur selber im Weg und verlieren die Kunden 
völlig aus die Augen.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Mai 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon immer an Siemens bemängelt, 100te verschiedene Plattformen,
> für gleichartige oder überlagernde Anwendungen. Aber keine ist in der Lage alles
> abzudecken.



Siemens entwickelt sich immer mehr zum organisatorischen Sauhaufen.
Dein Beispiel mit der Antriebstechnik ist wirklich exemplarisch.
Es gibt

Technologieobjekte in der CPU
Controlunit für den Verstärker
Simotion
Sinumerik
...

Da weiss die Linke doch schon ewig nicht mehr was die Rechte tut.

Bei Building ist es auch nicht besser. Da wetteifern Automation und Building im Bereich ZLT und Gebäudesteuerung.
Die einen kommen mit S7 und WinCC und die anderen mit Desigo.

Ich hatte mir mehr von Joe Kaeser erhofft ... Aber nunja ... Da wird eine rentable BSH abgestossen und dafür ein US Ölindustrieausrüster gekauft.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Mai 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Technologieobjekte in der CPU
> Controlunit für den Verstärker
> Simotion
> Sinumerik
> ...



Diese Motion ist wirklich schlimm, besonders diese unterschiedliche Architektur 
der Hardware, obwohl es unter Umständen von der selben Abgedeckt werden
kann.  

Nimm doch mal noch Logo und 1200er die sind Preislich nicht mal so weit auseinander,
es gibt da sogar gleiche E/A Ausbau. Warum so ein Hick-Hack. Dann haben die sogar
noch separate Software, warum schafft es das Logo nicht ins TIA Portal, sollte doch wohl kein
Problem sein.

Dann das MSS und die 1200er-F, wieder zwei parallel Welten, ich hätte mir gewünscht das bei
der 1200er ein paar F-E/As mit Onboard sind, so musst man eher die Anwendung suchen, wo 
die Steuerung reinpasst. Irgendwie nicht zu Ende gedacht.

Für all diese Autarken Welten, muss Entwickelt, Geprüft und Vermarketet werden, da geht soviel 
sinnlose Energie verloren, die dann woanders fehlt, siehe TIA Portal.


----------



## ducati (30 Mai 2015)

odi schrieb:


> Die vielen Unzulänglichkeiten und Bugs in TIA sind das eine, aber die werden vielleicht im Lauf der Zeit weniger. Was mich aber fast noch mehr erschreckt ist die politische Dimension.
> Bei IA wurden nun die Div’s für Fertigungsautomation und Prozessautomation aufgespaltet.
> Die Fertigungsautomation propagiert TIA, die Prozessautomation propagiert PCS7 auf Basis der Classic-Welt.
> Die absehbaren Folgen könnten u.a. sein:
> ...



Der Plan von Siemens sah da bestimmt anders aus...

Schon WinCCflex sollte damals das WinCC ablösen. Da haben die Prozessautomatisierer aber allen den Vogel gezeigt. TIA sollte sicherlich auch alles andere ablösen, aber da TIA noch lange nicht ordentlich funktioniert, zeigen da wieder alle nen Vogel. Zum Glück bleibt uns so hoffentlich wenigstens PCS7 noch ne Weile erhalten. Obwohl da auch nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt...

Für kleine Anlagen ist evtl. das hier interessant: https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Product/6ES7651-5AA18-0YA0

250 POs reichen schon so für 100-200 Feldgeräte. Momentan gibt's ja noch die 400er später hoffentlich ne preiswerte 410

Gruß


----------



## zako (31 Mai 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Siemens entwickelt sich immer mehr zum organisatorischen Sauhaufen.
> Dein Beispiel mit der Antriebstechnik ist wirklich exemplarisch.
> Es gibt
> 
> ...



... Du kannst ja von mir aus sonstige Beispiele heranziehen, aber bei MotionControl/Antriebstechnik ist doch nun wirklich einer der großen Stärken von SIEMENS. 
Die SINUMERIK ist speziell für Werkzeugmaschinen (Drehen, Fräsen, ...) entwickelt und optimiert.
Die SIMOTION wird entsprechend für den ganzen Produktionsmaschinenmarkt eingesetzt (aus meiner Sicht für Leute die von der Codesys- Ecke kommen,  das richtige System). Außerdem hat das Ding eine Perfomance, die die Classic T-CPU so nicht bietet.
T-CPU: Da hat man wohl die eisernen SIMATIC- User beglücken wollen, die nicht auf SIMOTION umsteigen wollten (also Ihre Datenbausteine behalten wollten, lieber AWL statt ST programmieren,... ).  Für viele Anwendungen reicht die auch vollkommen aus. Ich bin gespannt, wie es im TIAP mit der S7-1500 weitergeht (da gibt es ja schon Performanceaussagen, zumindest bei der 1518, die schon an einer SIMOTION erinnern - aber es ist heute auf Drehzahl-/Positionierachsen und "einfacher Gleichlauf" beschränkt).
ControlUnit: Die ist ja die CU, welche die Achsen rechnet (Drehzahl-/Stromregler) und die Schnittstelle zu den o.g. MC- Steuerungen bildet. Nun gibt es aber genügend Anwendungen, wo eine dezentrale Antriebsstruktur Sinn macht (bzw. von Anwendern gefordert wird). Also hat man hier z.B. noch den sog. "Einfachpositionierer", mit den man eben von A nach B fahren kann, bzw. Hochlaufgeber damit man keine Hochlaufgeberrampen extern rechnen braucht und somit mit einer Standard-SPS ohne MC- Funktionalität auskommt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2015)

zako schrieb:


> ... Du kannst ja von mir aus sonstige Beispiele heranziehen, aber bei MotionControl/Antriebstechnik ist doch nun wirklich einer der großen Stärken von SIEMENS.
> Die SINUMERIK ist speziell für Werkzeugmaschinen (Drehen, Fräsen, ...) entwickelt und optimiert.
> Die SIMOTION wird entsprechend für den ganzen Produktionsmaschinenmarkt eingesetzt (aus meiner Sicht für Leute die von der Codesys- Ecke kommen,  das richtige System). Außerdem hat das Ding eine Perfomance, die die Classic T-CPU so nicht bietet.
> T-CPU: Da hat man wohl die eisernen SIMATIC- User beglücken wollen, die nicht auf SIMOTION umsteigen wollten (also Ihre Datenbausteine behalten wollten, lieber AWL statt ST programmieren,... ).  Für viele Anwendungen reicht die auch vollkommen aus. Ich bin gespannt, wie es im TIAP mit der S7-1500 weitergeht (da gibt es ja schon Performanceaussagen, zumindest bei der 1518, die schon an einer SIMOTION erinnern - aber es ist heute auf Drehzahl-/Positionierachsen und "einfacher Gleichlauf" beschränkt).
> ControlUnit: Die ist ja die CU, welche die Achsen rechnet (Drehzahl-/Stromregler) und die Schnittstelle zu den o.g. MC- Steuerungen bildet. Nun gibt es aber genügend Anwendungen, wo eine dezentrale Antriebsstruktur Sinn macht (bzw. von Anwendern gefordert wird). Also hat man hier z.B. noch den sog. "Einfachpositionierer", mit den man eben von A nach B fahren kann, bzw. Hochlaufgeber damit man keine Hochlaufgeberrampen extern rechnen braucht und somit mit einer Standard-SPS ohne MC- Funktionalität auskommt.



@Zako, natürlich hast du recht, das Motion eine Stärke von Siemens ist. Nur was Siemens auf
zig Plattformen verteilt, schaffen andere auf einer, die Leistung wird nur der verwendeten Hardware
bestimmt. Die meisten der Antriebshersteller nehmen zur Zeit CoDeSys als Basis und dann nur die eine.

Bei Siemens kratzen sich die Fachbereiche doch gegenseitig die Augen aus, das bloß nicht jemand in ihr
Revier pinkelt. Jeder Fachbereich schafft sich sich doch seine eigene Hardware, die nicht wirklich mit der
des Schreibtischgegenüber kann. 

Das Ganze den Kundenwünschen geschuldet ist glaubst du doch selber nicht, den Kunden haben die doch
schon lange aus den Augen verloren, wenn wir beim Thema TIA bleiben wollen.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Mai 2015)

zako schrieb:


> ... Du kannst ja von mir aus sonstige Beispiele heranziehen, aber bei MotionControl/Antriebstechnik ist doch nun wirklich einer der großen Stärken von SIEMENS.



Stark ja aber genauso ineffizient. Die Prozessoren sind seit weit mehr als 10 Jahren leistungsfähig genung um alle Anforderungen von SPS und Motion auf einer einzigen kostengünstigen Plattform zu realisieren.
Warum brauchen wir 4 SPS-Bauformen (Logo, S7-1200, S7-1500, ET200SP)?
Warum überlege ich bei jeder Anlage ob ein PNOZmulti anstelle einer F-CPU ausreicht? Eigentlich müssten doch jedem Siemens-Verantwortlichen die Ohren klingeln wenn er die Verkaufszahlen von Pilz sieht ...

Da beklagt ein Joe Kaeser die mangelnde Effizenz im Hause Siemens ... Vielleicht sollte er mal etwas hier mitlesen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2015)

Und noch einmal obwohl ich es schon geschrieben habe, alles muss Endwickelt, geprüft und vermarktet
werden. So machen zig Abteilungen das gleiche für unterschiedliche Produkte, anstatt eins vernünftig.


----------



## zako (31 Mai 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Und noch einmal obwohl ich es schon geschrieben habe, alles muss Endwickelt, geprüft und vermarktet
> werden. So machen zig Abteilungen das gleiche für unterschiedliche Produkte, anstatt eins vernünftig.



Gerade eine  SINUMERIK und SIMOTION würde ich als ausgereifte, "vernünftige" Produkte bezeichnen. 
Dass es sich hier um unterschiedliche HW- Platformen handelt, sehe ich nicht so eng (normallerweise weiss man vor der Bestellung der Steuerung ob man eine Dreh- oder Druckmaschine bauen will ). Bei anderen Systemen entscheidest Du Dich dann auch  ob Du eine NC- Anwendung hast oder nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2015)

Leider ist es so das im klassischen Maschinenbau immer mehr die Abgrenzungen verschwinden, ich
kenne das gerade in meinen Bereich der Holzbearbeitung. Da gibt es nicht mehr nur die 
klassische Fördertechnik, Pic and Place und NC als einzelnes, sondern ist als Ganzes in Halle
füllendes Fertigungstraße. 

Wir als Maschinenbauer und auch unsere Kunden möchten aber in der Anlage nicht eine Sinumerik
eine klassische SPS und was weiß ich noch. Da hat der *kleine* Beckhoff zb nur den PC als Basis.

In der Holzbearbeitung war Siemens mal eine Hausnummer, ich kann dir jetzt aus den Stehgreif hier in
Räumlicher Nähe drei Maschinebauer mit Rang und Namen nennen, die aus den geschriebenen Gründen, nach Jahrzehnten 
langen Einsatz, von Siemens zu Beckhoff gegangen sind. Die legen sich jetzt nicht 10 unterschiedliche
SPSen, Sinumerik in unterschiedlichen Ausbaustufen und Simotion ans Lager, sondern zwei drei IPCs
und das war es dann.

Um noch einmal beim Thema zu bleiben, damit TIA seinen Namen entspricht, wird es noch ein Jahrzehnt 
dauern. Wir sind hier immer noch beim TIA Frust und das kommt nicht von irgendwo her, sondern weil
Siemens uns Nutzer mit einer Beta Software arbeiten lässt, und dieses in fünf Jahren nicht schafft dieses
Umstand abzustellen. 

Das man dafür noch Wartungsverträge bezahlen muss, setzt der Frechheit die Krone auf.


----------



## georg28 (1 Juni 2015)

zako schrieb:


> Gerade eine  SINUMERIK und SIMOTION würde ich als ausgereifte, "vernünftige" Produkte bezeichnen.
> Dass es sich hier um unterschiedliche HW- Platformen handelt, sehe ich nicht so eng (normallerweise weiss man vor der Bestellung der Steuerung ob man eine Dreh- oder Druckmaschine bauen will ). Bei anderen Systemen entscheidest Du Dich dann auch  ob Du eine NC- Anwendung hast oder nicht.



Beckhoff hat bei Twincat von 3S die SPS Programmierumgebung für Codesys gekauft und in Twincat integriert, dann aber auch noch einen Systemmanager programmiert um die Antriebstechnik etc. besser integrieren zu können zu können zum Plc Programm. 
Aber die daraus gewordenen Integrität von PLC und Antriebstechnik die ist wirklich gigantisch. Da hat man eine Software und kann alles damit machen. Und nicht immer diese unterschiedlichen Plattformen und Programme wie bei Siemens. Twincat 3 ist noch in den Kinderstiefeln, und Beckhoff hat auch seine Macken wie jedes System. Aber das Arbeiten an Twincat 3 und Siemens TIA war schon bei den ersten Versionen ein großer Unterschied. Ein Twincat 2 Programm nach Twincat 3 migrieren und simulieren so ca. 2h. Bei TIA habe ich da schon Tage verbracht. Und das Programm in Twincat war komplexer.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (1 Juni 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das man dafür noch Wartungsverträge bezahlen muss, setzt der Frechheit die Krone auf.



Genau das finde Ich beim TIA auch am unverschämtesten...


----------



## Ralle (3 Juni 2015)

1. Querverweise (300-er) innerhalb eines Bausteins sind komplett ungeordnet. Wenn man also nach etwas sucht und 30 Querverweis in einem Baustein hat, dann geht das nicht von oben nach unten, sondern wild durch den Baustein.

2. Hat man Querverweise über mehre Bausteine, dann "ordnet" er die neu, wenn man über einen Querverweis in einen anderen Baustein wechselt. Der nun aktive Baustein hat seine Querverweise nun an erster Stelle. Das mag zwar logisch klingen, wenn man aber mit der Liste weitersuchen will, muß man sich neu orientieren, man weiß nicht mehr, wo genau man denn zuletzt war.

Fazit: Die Entwickler arbeiten einfach nicht mit Ihrem Schrott, sonst wäre das schon längst beseitigt!


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Juni 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Fazit: Die Entwickler arbeiten einfach nicht mit Ihrem Schrott, sonst wäre das schon längst beseitigt!



Nein ... das ist eher unüblich und gilt im gewissen Sinne ja auch für uns.
Man braucht halt das Feedback aus dem richtigen Leben (also die Regelstrecke). Wenn es das nicht gibt oder es nicht relevant ist oder es unterbunden wird ... dann kommt halt so etwas dabei heraus ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## zako (6 Juni 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...
> In der Holzbearbeitung war Siemens mal eine Hausnummer, ich kann dir jetzt aus den Stehgreif hier in
> Räumlicher Nähe drei Maschinebauer mit Rang und Namen nennen, die aus den geschriebenen Gründen, nach Jahrzehnten
> langen Einsatz, von Siemens zu Beckhoff gegangen sind...



Wenn das in  Deiner  räumlichen Nähe ist, dann spricht wohl auch gegen einzelne Personen bei BigS, die in Eurer Region lokal zuständig sind - kann ich aber so nicht nachvollziehen.


http://www.hob-magazin.com/Holz-Maschinenkomponenten_sf1+0+119186+1++sfmode-dl+sfdlid-166476+.html

Ich war jetzt zwar nicht auf der LIGNA, aber wenn man z.B. in andern Branchen unterwegs ist (z.B. Pressen / Umformtechnik) dann sieht man durchaus einen weiteren Ausbau der Marktanteile (auch wenn SIEMENS hier von seinen fertigen Lösungen, wie z.B. der Pressensicherheitsbibliothek, Servopressenprofilberechnung, Feeder, Hydraulik ... profitiert) - einfach mal die Euroblech besuchen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juni 2015)

zako schrieb:


> Wenn das in  Deiner  räumlichen Nähe ist, dann spricht wohl auch gegen einzelne Personen bei BigS, die in Eurer Region lokal zuständig sind - kann ich aber so nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Wenn man z.B. den Marktführer Homag anschaut, kann man ja mal sehen auf welche Technik er setzt (der macht sich halt komplett unabhängig  ):
> http://www.hob-magazin.com/Holz-Maschinenkomponenten_sf1+0+119186+1++sfmode-dl+sfdlid-166476+.html
> ...



Dieser Umstieg ist eindeutig den Geschuldet, das Beckhoff auf Sachen eingegangen ist
die Siemens nicht bieten könnte, gerade bei den großen Mitbewerber der Homag, die
IMA Gruppe. 

Ach da du gerade Homag ansprichst, die setzen im schmalen Bereich wirklich Siemens 
ein, um beim Thema zu bleiben, aber niemals TIA, da setzen Sie auf CoDeSys und 
VisiWin. 

Im übrigen ist das nur bei der Homag selber das da ein wenig Siemens genutzt wird,
einige Töchter wie Weeke, Brand oder Holzma setzen Beckhoff ein.


----------



## UniMog (7 Juni 2015)

ja ja Beckhoff hat es euch angetan..... ich bin da kein Fan von weil so geil ist der Kram in meinen Augen auch nicht ..... aber so hat jeder seinen 
persönlichen Geschmack und wäre ja auch schlimm wenn wir alle gleich wären.

Aber um beim Thema zu bleiben wo kann ich denn CoDeSys anstelle von TIA einsetzen zum programmieren von Siemens Komponenten ?????????? mir ist da nichts bekannt oder ich hab was verpasst !!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juni 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> ja ja Beckhoff hat es euch angetan..... ich bin da kein Fan von weil so geil ist der Kram in meinen Augen auch nicht ..... aber so hat jeder seinen
> persönlichen Geschmack und wäre ja auch schlimm wenn wir alle gleich wären.



Weil du Beckhoff nicht kennst und nur deine Siemens Lupe auf hast. 
Wenn ich so einfach könnte, würde ich mich gerne von Siemens trennen,
nach dem was Sie uns mit TIA wiederholt angetan haben, leider stehen 
da die Altlasten von Jahrzehntelangen Siemens Einsatz im Wege. 
Es geht mal eben nicht so ... Leider.



UniMog schrieb:


> Aber um beim Thema zu bleiben wo kann ich denn CoDeSys anstelle von TIA einsetzen zum programmieren von Siemens Komponenten ??????????



Natürlich geht das CoDeSys läuft doch auf jeden Industrie PC, auch die von Siemens.
Was der Zako nicht geschrieben hat, weil er es nicht wissen kann, das die Homag bei
der Antriebstechnik von Bosch-Rexroth auf Siemens gewechselt haben, aber da auch
nur die Siemens Komponenten als Dumme Regler nutzen. Alles andere wickeln die auf
Steuerungsseite ab. 
Eigentlich hat Zako das schlechteste Beispiel genutzt um Siemens für ihren Motion, CNC
und Technologie durcheinander hervor zu heben, alles das brauch die Homag, nur nutzen
Sie da nicht Siemens, sondern nur die reine Hardware.


----------



## Knaller (7 Juni 2015)

Moin
Also da ändert sich zur Zeit wieder einiges bei Homag.  Bosch Rexroth wird wieder verstärkt ein gesetzt.    Warten wir das laufende Jahr mal ab.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UniMog (7 Juni 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Weil du Beckhoff nicht kennst und nur deine Siemens Lupe auf hast.
> Wenn ich so einfach könnte, würde ich mich gerne von Siemens trennen,
> nach dem was Sie uns mit TIA wiederholt angetan haben, leider stehen
> da die Altlasten von Jahrzehntelangen Siemens Einsatz im Wege.
> Es geht mal eben nicht so ... Leider.



Ja stimmt ich bin ein Siemens Kind über viele Jahre aber erst dazu geworden ...... 
Mit Beckhoff habe ich auch schon mal ein paar Kleinigkeiten gemacht aber wie gesagt nicht der Rede wert und auch nie richtig warm mit dem Kram nie geworden...... keine Ahnung warum.

TIA ist mit Sicherheit noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ..... aber die Betonung liegt auf "noch nicht" bin aber der festen Meinung das es das wird..... und meine persönlichen negativen Erfahrungen halten sich in Grenzen.
Ich könnte ja einige Systeme ohne Siemens liefern weil ich da freie Hand habe ...... aber irgendwie finde ich Siemens immer noch besser als das was andere anbieten.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das CoDeSys läuft doch auf jeden Industrie PC, auch die von Siemens.
> Was der Zako nicht geschrieben hat, weil er es nicht wissen kann, das die Homag bei
> der Antriebstechnik von Bosch-Rexroth auf Siemens gewechselt haben, aber da auch
> nur die Siemens Komponenten als Dumme Regler nutzen. Alles andere wickeln die auf
> ...



Ja ok an die Industrie PC's habe ich nicht gedacht weil ich damit in der Antriebstechnik kaum Berührungen habe.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juni 2015)

Ich bin ja auch überzeugt das TIA was wird, ich bin auch ein Fan von der Software,
nur lässt sich Siemens zu lange bitten, endlich die Software Industrietauglich zu machen.

Was Siemens machen will, die ganze Engerniering Software unter einen Hut zu bringen,
gibt es ja schon seit Jahren bei Beckhoff, als zusätzliches Feature kann man die Engerniering
Software sogar mit auf die ausgelieferte Plattform mit installieren. Für Service Leute, vor Ort
das ultimative Hilfsmittel. Da bekommst du nie das Problem, das du mal V11 etwas ausgelieferst
hast und auf deinen Rechner gerade diese Version nicht mehr vorhanden ist.
Meiner Ansicht nach kannst du das mit TIA vergessen, das es mit auf den Runtime IPC mit installiert
(Falls vorhanden), damit riskierst du einen Störungsfreien Betrieb der Anlage. 

Ich habe auch erhebliche Zweifel das Siemens sein Ziel erreichen wird, alle ihre exotischen
Nischenlössungen, unter ein Hut ins TIA Portal zu bringen. Irgend etwas wird sich immer mit
einer anderen beißen und fehlen. 

Das war dann auch mein Kritikpunkt, zu viel unterschiedliche Plattformen, die nicht wirklich miteinander 
können (siehe weiter oben)


----------



## bike (7 Juni 2015)

Eigentlich bin seit über 35 Jahren Siemens versaut.
Siemens hat(te) viele guten Ideen, gute Steuerungen und Software und hat durch gutes Marketing die Autobastler als Freunde gewonnen.

Doch wo sind jetzt die neuen Ideen?
Mit TIA kann auch das beste Marketing keinen Blumentopf gewinnen, denn nicht jeder Entscheider bei den Kunden ist blind.
Sinumerik mache ich schon länger, und hatte die Meinung, Siemens kann mehr als andere.
Als ich dann Fabuc machen durfte/musste, kam die Erkenntnis:
Andere Hersteller haben auch gute Steuerungen und gute Komponente.
Auch Rexroth und Beckhoff durfte ich programmieren und in Betrieb nehmen.
Das funktioniert und warum dann Siemens?

Siemens verzettelt sich in zu vielen Anforderungen, die unter einem Dach zusammengefasst werden sollen.
Muss Anlagen-, Maschinenbau und Kleinststeuerungen wirklich in einer Suppe, sprich TIA, zusammen gefasst werden?
Neue Ideen sind gut und notwendig, aber so wie bei TIA? 

Wir werden irgendwann auch TIA akzeptieren, egal wie Siemens weiter macht, wie bei Step7 und WinCCflex, weil wir einfach zu leidensfähig sind oder keine echte Alternative haben. 


bike


----------



## UniMog (7 Juni 2015)

Ich kann ja vieles verstehen...... aber immer den direkten Vergleich nicht ganz !!!!

Rexroth  - Siemens
Beckhoff - Siemens

Für mich ist Siemens mehr viel mehr. Es ist eine Komplettlösung....... 
Vorne rein und hinten mit einer kompletten Fabrik raus und den Installationskram fürs Bürogebäude gibt es auch noch dazu abgesehen von der vielen Doku im CAD,CAE usw.
Es gibt fast nichts was es nicht von Siemens gibt...... und das war vor Jahren mal ein richtiger Grund für mich bei Big S zu kaufen.

Und solange ich da keinen richtigen vollwertigen Ersatz finde ...... wird es auch zu 99% so bleiben  ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juni 2015)

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wo einer der genannten Maschinenbauer von Siemens zu Beckhoff 
gegangen ist, sie setzen aber weiterhin Siemens ein, aber der erste Schritt ist gemacht.

So wie ich gehört habe, ist wie zu erwarten nicht gleich alles glatt gelaufen, da musste 
auch mal der Hans kommen. 

http://www.hob-magazin.com/Home_sf1+0+103651+1++sfmode-dl+sfdlid-172676+.html


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juni 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da bekommst du nie das Problem, das du mal V11 etwas ausgelieferst
> hast und auf deinen Rechner gerade diese Version nicht mehr vorhanden ist.



So langsam nervt das ständige Hochrüsten.
Ob nun TIA oder 1500er-Firmware ... Wenn schon eine simple 32 DI-Karte ein Firmware-Update braucht, dann frag ich mich schon so langsam...
Bei einer CPU ok aber ne einfache DI-Karte? Was treiben die Entwickler nur?


----------



## UniMog (7 Juni 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel, wo einer der genannten Maschinenbauer von Siemens zu Beckhoff
> gegangen ist, sie setzen aber weiterhin Siemens ein, aber der erste Schritt ist gemacht.
> 
> So wie ich gehört habe, ist wie zu erwarten nicht gleich alles glatt gelaufen, da musste
> ...



Ja ist interessant............




Blockmove schrieb:


> So langsam nervt das ständige Hochrüsten.
> Ob nun TIA oder 1500er-Firmware ... Wenn schon eine simple 32 DI-Karte ein Firmware-Update braucht, dann frag ich mich schon so langsam...
> Bei einer CPU ok aber ne einfache DI-Karte? Was treiben die Entwickler nur?



Ja das ständige Hochrüsten geht mir auch auf den Keks und warum und wofür dem kann ich auch nicht ganz folgen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juni 2015)

Ich habe so den Eindruck, als ob Sie das TIA-Portal, nach jeden Update
neu erfinden und sie somit die Hardware mitnehmen müssen. 

Da haben Sie sich wesentlich zur Classic Welt eindeutig verschlechtert,
das war früher nicht so schlimm.


----------



## UniMog (7 Juni 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe so den Eindruck, als ob Sie das TIA-Portal, nach jeden Update
> neu erfinden und sie somit die Hardware mitnehmen müssen.
> 
> Da haben Sie sich wesentlich zur Classic Welt eindeutig verschlechtert,
> das war früher nicht so schlimm.



Stimmt das gab es früher nicht ..... Vielleicht hat das was mit dem Compiler zu tun oder was er daraus macht.... Aber Firmwareaktualisierung für einfache Di/Do Karten ist echt der Lacher....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juni 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Stimmt das gab es früher nicht ..... Vielleicht hat das was mit dem Compiler zu tun oder was er daraus macht.... Aber Firmwareaktualisierung für einfache Di/Do Karten ist echt der Lacher....



Vor allen Dingen kann ein das ganz schön Probleme bereiten, zb bei einer Fernwartung.


----------



## bike (7 Juni 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Für mich ist Siemens mehr viel mehr. Es ist eine Komplettlösung.......
> Vorne rein und hinten mit einer kompletten Fabrik raus...



Das funktioniert? 
Eher weniger seit es TIA gibt.
Warum ist der Umsatz von Industrie bei Big$ nur minimal gestiegen, viel weniger als bei anderen Herstellern?
Nicht allein wegen TIA, aber auch deshalb.
Hochrüsten wegen jedem Mist, den Big$ baut, kann und darf doch nicht wahr sein.

Und wer sagt TIA ist die Lösung, kann ich bitte mein Problem zurückbekommen?



bike


----------



## RONIN (8 Juni 2015)

Scheint so als wär des Update 4 für die V13SP1 schon im Anflug.

Auszug aus dem Support-Request zum Thema "*Trendcontrol zeigt nur Werte der letzten 5 min an"*:


			
				Support Request schrieb:
			
		

> in diesem Fall bringt das Update3 leider noch keine Verbesserung. Das beschrieben Verhalten wird mit dem Update4 bereinigt und dann sollten die Kurven wieder richtig dargestellt werden.
> Das Update4 wird nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand Anfang Juli, Zieltermin 03.07.2015, freigegeben.


Vielleicht bekomm ich ja nach 2 Monaten endlich funktionierende Trendkurven... *freu*


----------



## rogseut (11 Juni 2015)

Und schon jemand neue Fehler entdeckt im Update 3 ?


----------



## mek_meik (12 Juni 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekomm ich ja nach 2 Monaten endlich funktionierende Trendkurven... *freu*



Was erzählst du in diesem Fall dem Kunden?


----------



## RONIN (12 Juni 2015)

mek_meik schrieb:


> Was erzählst du in diesem Fall dem Kunden?


Bei der Anlage hab ich ein wenig Glück. Da die Instandhaltung selber teilweise TIA (zwar nur für Diagnose) einsetzt, wissen die einigermaßen selber wie schlecht und verbugt das Portal ist.
Dort auf der Anlage ist die Unfähigkeit der Siemens in dem Bereich schon mehr oder weniger zum Running-Gag zwischen mir und den Instandhaltern verkommen.

Insofern wird dort verstanden das ich (zumindest mit dem Panel) in der Luft hänge. Da es auch ne Winzi-Steuerung (keine Produktionsanlage) ist, sind die Trends auch nicht zwingend gebraucht, wäre aber auch gut wenn Sie gehen würden.

Wenn das irgendeine andere Anlage wär, hätt ich schon sowas von dem Arsch offen...
Dann müsst ich irgendwelche Ersatzmaßnahmen treffen.


----------



## mek_meik (12 Juni 2015)

Da hast du ja Schwein mit dem Kunden 

Solche hätte ich auch mal gerne.


----------



## rogseut (12 Juni 2015)

Sind schon wegen diversen Visu Problemen Notfall Einsätze geflogen sowohl WinCCflex wie auch TIA. Auf den kosten bleibt man dann sitzen (Siemens faktor x Angebotspreis = Endpreis). Aber ganz ehrlich die Probleme mit der Visu gibt es schon seit Winccflex.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2015)

rogseut schrieb:


> Sind schon wegen diversen Visu Problemen Notfall Einsätze geflogen sowohl WinCCflex wie auch TIA. Auf den kosten bleibt man dann sitzen (Siemens faktor x Angebotspreis = Endpreis). Aber ganz ehrlich die Probleme mit der Visu gibt es schon seit Winccflex.



Das macht die sache ja noch schlimmer, da stampfen die für einige Euro eine neue Programmierumgebung,
schaffen neue Probleme und sind nicht einmal bereit die alten abzustellen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

wer von Euch TIA-Portal-Betroffenen kommt denn zum SPS-Forum-Treffen?

Da werden ja sicher einige der wunden Punkte zur Sprache kommen. 

http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/77287-sps-forum-treffen-12-14-juni-2015-a.html


----------



## Ralle (12 Juni 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer von Euch TIA-Portal-Betroffenen kommt denn zum SPS-Forum-Treffen?
> 
> ...



Ich kann leider nicht, bin unterwegs, wie so oft. :-(
Aber ich halte es ohnehin inzwischen für sinnlos, irgendwelchen Jungs von Siemens nocht irgendetwas zu erzählen. Die scheinen eine Kundenmeinungsabwehrzentrale zu haben, da kommt nichts durch. Und die Damen und Herren an der "Front" tun mir inzwischen fast schon leid. 
Ich jedenfalls hätte wirklich ein Problem, den ganzen Tag lang Sch... zu Gold zu reden und immer nur zu sagen, man bemühe sich um Verbesserung, in Wahrheit aber zu wissen, das das bei den Siemensverantwortlichen  keine Sau interessiert.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juni 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht, bin unterwegs, wie so oft. :-(
> Aber ich halte es ohnehin inzwischen für sinnlos, irgendwelchen Jungs von Siemens nocht irgendetwas zu erzählen. Die scheinen eine Kundenmeinungsabwehrzentrale zu haben, da kommt nichts durch. Und die Damen und Herren an der "Front" tun mir inzwischen fast schon leid.
> Ich jedenfalls hätte wirklich ein Problem, den ganzen Tag lang Sch... zu Gold zu reden und immer nur zu sagen, man bemühe sich um Verbesserung, in Wahrheit aber zu wissen, das das bei den Siemensverantwortlichen  keine Sau interessiert.



Einerseits verständlich – andererseits: so nahe wie auf 
dem Forumtreffen kommen die meisten von uns nicht 
an die Verantwortlichen für das TIA-Portal.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Juni 2015)

Ich sehe das auch so wie Ralf. Die Jungs sind so geschult und geimpft das an denen alles abprallt. Was nicht sein darf das kann auch nicht sein.  .... Was würde viel mehr Sinn machen wenn man in kleinen Gruppen mit einem Siemens-MA mal die Probleme vorführt. Und das dann ggf auf verschiedenen Rechner damit es nicht heisst das es an der 28 Speicherstelle im 3. Modul liegt  ....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2015)

Ich sehe das auch so wie LiLaStern, die müssen eine Liste haben die Sie abarbeiten müssen
und diese auch mit dieser Gruppe Komunizieren. Es bringt nichts wenn da einmal im Jahr
eine Gehirnwäsche durchgeführt wird.

Intelligent währe es von Siemens schon in der 'Lies mich' auf bekannte Probleme hinweist,
das die Kunden nach einem Update nicht immer in ein offenes Messer laufen müssen.
So kann man selber Endscheiden können ob das jetzige Update die Probleme verbessert
oder sogar verschlimmert. 

Aber warum das Leben leichter machen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Juni 2015)

@Gerhard:
Ich kann mir auch beim allerbesten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass auf dem Treffen jemand anwesend ist, der in der Lage ist/wäre einen ideologischen Kurswechsel bei Siemens einzuleiten.
Wenn man sich erst einmal dazu entschlossen hat, vorhandene und somit bekannte Probleme zu verwalten statt sie zu beseitigen, dann ist es sehr schwer aus der Schiene wieder heraus zu kommen.
Man kann natürlich den anwesenden Siemens-Jungs etwas "vorheulen" und sich damit selber vielleicht ein bißchen entlasten - man kann das natürlich (um bei Axel und dem "Abprallen" zu bleiben) auch der nächsten Parkuhr (sofern man denn eine findet) erzählen.

@Ralle:
ich bin auch ganz deiner Meinung ... 

Gruß
Larry

Nachsatz @Gerhard:
Du könntest doch aber mal, speziell mit diesem Thread als Referenz, zu dem TIA-Thema einen schönen Fachartikel in der gleichen (oder auch anderen) Fachzeitschrift verfassen.
Da könnte ich mir eher vorstellen, dass das etwas bewegt.
Allerdings würde dann wahrscheinlich Siemens den Verleger pleite klagen ... 8) - also auch wieder Mist ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Juni 2015)

Ihr hört Euch an wie alte zänkische Weiber. 

Aber was schreibe ich noch, das Thema ist durch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juni 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ihr hört Euch an wie alte zänkische Weiber.
> 
> Aber was schreibe ich noch, das Thema ist durch.



Wir sind halt gefrustet, du als der, der nicht mit TIA arbeitet, hat 
leicht reden. Das Thema ist auch erst dann durch wenn TIA
funktioniert, davon sind wir weit entfernt.


----------



## UniMog (13 Juni 2015)

Wir wären besser alle mal auf dem Treffen und würden ein paar Bierchen trinken.... ;-) ......


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Juni 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wir sind halt gefrustet, du als der, der nicht mit TIA arbeitet, hat
> leicht reden. Das Thema ist auch erst dann durch wenn TIA
> funktioniert, davon sind wir weit entfernt.



Stimmt, ich habe mit dem TIA-Portal kein Probleme - aber 
ich meckere ja auch nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Juni 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Wir wären besser alle mal auf dem Treffen und würden ein paar Bierchen trinken.... ;-) ......



Eindeutig ja. Zumal der Bier-Robby gerade ein neues 
Fass bekommen hat. Es ist zwar noch ein weiteres da,
ihr solltet Euch aber trotzdem beeilen ...


----------



## RogerSchw85 (13 Juni 2015)

Biertoboter[emoji85] Eine witzige Idee nur der falsche Roboterhersteller[emoji39]


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Juni 2015)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Biertoboter[emoji85] Eine witzige Idee nur der falsche Roboterhersteller[emoji39]



Das falsche Bier wäre viel schlimmer ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Juni 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das falsche Bier wäre viel schlimmer ...



Gibt es falsches Bier ? Ausser Alkoholfrei und vermischt mit irgendeinem süßen Zeug ?   .... und wieso hat keiner mehr Frust auf TIA ? Oder haben sich alle an die Unzulänglichkeiten gewöhnt ? ROFLMAO


----------



## Ralle (26 Juni 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Gibt es falsches Bier ? Ausser Alkoholfrei und vermischt mit irgendeinem süßen Zeug ?   .... und wieso hat keiner mehr Frust auf TIA ? Oder haben sich alle an die Unzulänglichkeiten gewöhnt ? ROFLMAO



Man gewöhnt sich (muß sich gewöhnen), aber besser wirds dadurch nicht wirklich. Ich arbeite im Moment mit beiden Systemen, aber mit 300-er SPS, einmal 1200-er, ein wening 1500-er. Einige Dinge sind ganz nett am TIA, aber die Nachteile (siehe oben), i.B. langsam, buggy, extrem unergonomisch und wenig "mitgedacht", bleiben ja bestehen und verschwinden nicht über Nacht. Die Konkurrenz ist Siemens sicher dankbar und verdankt einen Teil ihrer Umsatzsteigung auch der genial dämlichen Strategie von Siemens, Kunden als Alpha-Tester zu mißbrauchen und auch noch dafür zahlen zu lassen (SUV). Ich für meinen Teil werde das Siemens sicher nicht so schnell vergessen und verzeihen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Juli 2015)

Heute war es mal wieder so weit ...  Ich habe TIA Prof auf einem PC mit deutschem Betriebsystem und mit Deutsch als Sprachauswahl installiert. In den OS ist auch alles gut. Heute wollte ich im Alarmcontrol einen Filter anlegen und anstatt des ü kam ein [ ..... argggggggg

Dann fragte mich der Kunde ob es nicht möglich ist durchgeführte Bedienungen aufzuzeichen. Klar .. da gibt es ein Addon zu. WinCC Audit Trail ..... Nur leider nicht für TIA Unprofessional.
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/b1/Catalog/Products/10092241?tree=CatalogTree


Dann habe ich noch ein Problem bei meinen Panels. Bei manchen Änderungen verliert die Projektierung auf den Panels die Farbe, manchmal auf die Funktion. Heute wurden z.B. Störmeldungen nicht mehr angezeigt. Nach einem Übersetzen und erneuten übertragen war dann alles wieder gut.....


----------



## Markus (8 Juli 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Dann habe ich noch ein Problem bei meinen Panels. Bei manchen Änderungen verliert die Projektierung auf den Panels die Farbe, manchmal auf die Funktion. Heute wurden z.B. Störmeldungen nicht mehr angezeigt. Nach einem Übersetzen und erneuten übertragen war dann alles wieder gut.....



Das kenne ich auch, das ist diese Scheisse mit dem Deltacompile und Deltatransfer.
Macht dieses langsame Ding zwar schneller, aber ich trau dem Ding nicht, es kann immer passieren das irgendwo irgendwas plötzlich nicht mehr geht.

Abhilfe:
Vor dem Übertragen ALLES neu übersetzen.
WICHTIG beim Übertragen auch ALLES übertragen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Juli 2015)

Markus schrieb:


> Das kenne ich auch, das ist diese Scheisse mit dem Deltacompile und Deltatransfer.
> Macht dieses langsame Ding zwar schneller, aber ich trau dem Ding nicht, es kann immer passieren das irgendwo irgendwas plötzlich nicht mehr geht.
> 
> Abhilfe:
> ...




Und mit der Abhilfe ist es dann auch schon wieder vorbei mit dem Geschwindigkeitsvorteil


----------



## Matze001 (8 Juli 2015)

So ein kleiner "Frustbeitrag".

TP900 Comfort

Popups -> Wenn ich ein Popup öffnen will muss ich Koordinaten angeben -> Super Sache! Kann es platzieren wo ich will.
Wenn ich aus einem Popup ein anderes öffnen will wird es lustig. 

Ist das zu öffnende Popup kleiner -> Kein Thema geht -> ABER nur ab dem Punkt wo das bisherige Popup lag. (Dabei fällt mir ein, ich probiere mal negative Werte für X und Y vorzugeben, dann muss ich aber jedesmal wissen wo mein letztes Popup geöffnet wurde)

Ist das zu öffnende Popup größer -> Wird nicht akzeptiert

Warum beziehen sich nicht alle Popups Absolut auf den Bildschirm?


Dann gehts weiter mit Arrays. Ich möchte ein Array of INT in die Visu holen.
Das Funktioniert ja ziemlich einfach. Will ich nun aber flexibel auf einzelne Werte des Arrays zugreifen 
(z.B. ein EA Feld das je nach Auswahl einer Textliste verschiedene Array-Elemente anzeigt)
habe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Multiplexen
2. Scripten

Wenn ich Multiplexvariablen anlege und via EA Feld anzeige funktioniert das Tadellos.
Will ich eine Multiplexvariable z.B: mit einem Button und "SetzeVariable" beschreiben wird das nicht erlaubt.
Warum? Habe mir jetzt ein Script gebaut, in dem ich die Indexvariable und den neuen Wert übergebe, aber ist
das Sinn der Sache?

Ja ich könnte Indirekt Adressieren -> Will aber Vollsymbolisch bleiben. Außer es gibt eine bisher unentdeckte Funktion
um eine Variable etwa so zu Adressieren 


```
Symbol_des_Array[Symbol_des_Index]
```

Das sind jetzt keine schlimmen Sachen... aber nervig und kostet Zeit

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juli 2015)

Hallo Marcel,
das mit den Pop*Upps* ist ein wenig Buggy, habe auch hier mal gepostet.
Du kannst es umgehen indem du PopUps aus einen Script aufrufst. 

Ich meine das öffnen aus einem anderen PopUp ...

Ab V18 wird alles besser


----------



## Matze001 (8 Juli 2015)

Das ich alles scripten muss ist aber auch nicht schön... 
Aber gut zu Wissen, dass es Umwege gibt.

Aber beim Array werd ich wohl auch weiter scripten müssen...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juli 2015)

Ist halt ein Bug, wird bestimmt irgendwann abgestellt.


----------



## vollmi (9 Juli 2015)

Ich muss also sagen. Mit der 1500er macht Tia schon richtig viel spass. Die kommunikation ist schnell online gehen auch relativ. Sogar über CPs geht das ruckizucki.
Sogar Teamengineering hab ich jetzt etwas ausprobiert. Das ist noch etwas kompliziert aber ich steig da schon noch durch.
Wenn das mehrmalige öffnen eines Projekts auf einem Netzlaufwerk noch funktionieren würde, müsste ich jetzt echt ne träne verdrücken.

mfg René


----------



## UniMog (9 Juli 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich muss also sagen. Mit der 1500er macht Tia schon richtig viel spass. Die kommunikation ist schnell online gehen auch relativ. Sogar über CPs geht das ruckizucki.
> Sogar Teamengineering hab ich jetzt etwas ausprobiert. Das ist noch etwas kompliziert aber ich steig da schon noch durch.
> Wenn das mehrmalige öffnen eines Projekts auf einem Netzlaufwerk noch funktionieren würde, müsste ich jetzt echt ne träne verdrücken.
> 
> mfg René



Teamengineering hab ich noch nicht wirklich ausprobiert und auch nicht den Durchblick......... Ein gemeinsames gleichzeitiges öffnen von einem Projekt wie im alten Classic geht aber nicht...... oder habe ich da etwas geschlafen ???


----------



## PN/DP (9 Juli 2015)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Will ich eine Multiplexvariable z.B: mit einem Button und "SetzeVariable" beschreiben wird das nicht erlaubt.
> Warum?


"Schalter" können seit WinCC flexible mit Multiplexvariablen umgehen. In TIA sollte das also auch gehen.
Schalter haben zusätzlich den Vorteil, daß man die Schaltfläche bei Bedienung "niederdrücken" sieht (bis die Variable in der SPS resettet ist und das HMI die Variable zurückgelesen hat).




Matze001 schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt ein Script gebaut, in dem ich die Indexvariable und den neuen Wert übergebe, aber ist
> das Sinn der Sache?


In Skripten mit Multiplexvariablen arbeiten wäre ich eher skeptisch, ob das überhaupt sicher/konsistent funktionieren kann ... ?

Harald


----------



## blimaa (9 Juli 2015)

Hi

Bei mir ist seit einigen Tagen der Update Server nicht mehr erreichbar. Ist das bei euch auch so?
Wird vieleicht ein neues Update auf den Server geladen, aber wegen der Grösse überlastet dies den Server? 

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Matze001 (9 Juli 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> "Schalter" können seit WinCC flexible mit Multiplexvariablen umgehen. In TIA sollte das also auch gehen.
> Schalter haben zusätzlich den Vorteil, daß man die Schaltfläche bei Bedienung "niederdrücken" sieht (bis die Variable in der SPS resettet ist und das HMI die Variable zurückgelesen hat).
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast das falsch interpretiert. Ich greife nicht auf die Multiplexvariable zu, sondern über das Index der Multiplexvariable auf das Arrayelement.

Beispiel:

MeinFeld Array[0..63]
Index Int
MultiVar (Multiplexvariable auf MeinFeld mit Index als Multiplexer)

Im Programm nutze ich also MultiVar (natürlich kümmere ich mich darum, dass das passende Index gewählt ist)
Im Script benutze ich MeinFeld(index) (Da kann ich ja indirekt auf das Array zugreifen, könnte man das auch überall sonst bräuchte man ja keine Multiplexvariable)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## PN/DP (9 Juli 2015)

Verstehe ich Dich richtig, daß Du garnicht Variablen-Multiplex sondern Arrays meinst?
Dann laß das Wort "Multiplex" besser weg, das ist bei Siemens/WinCCflex schon anderweitig besetzt.

Harald


----------



## vollmi (9 Juli 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Teamengineering hab ich noch nicht wirklich ausprobiert und auch nicht den Durchblick......... *Ein gemeinsames gleichzeitiges öffnen von einem Projekt wie im alten Classic geht aber nicht*...... oder habe ich da etwas geschlafen ???



Eben geht das nicht. Das fand ich ne super Angelegenheit bei Step7 dass effektiv nur der vom Partner geöffnete Baustein gesperrt war, nicht das ganze Projekt wie jetzt in TIA wenn es von jemandem auf dem Netzwerk geöffnet ist.
Das Teamengineering so wie es jetzt ist, ist schon sehr sehr kompliziert und braucht ziemlich viel Mitarbeit vom Programmierer.

Dafür ist man wärend des Programmierens nicht auf einen Onlinezugriff auf das Projekt auf dem Server angewiesen sondern kann mit einer Kopie arbeiten.

mfG René


----------



## vollmi (16 Juli 2015)

Jetzt wo das Programm etwas grösser ist stürzt es manchmal ab wenn ich einen FB übersetzen muss bei dem sich viele geänderte FB aufrufe befinden (Schnittstelle erweitert, Multiinstanz aktualisieren). Das lässt sich dann reproduzieren, das übersetzen dieses Bausteins klappt also dann auf einmal garnichtmehr.

Workaround: Baustein als Quelle exportieren, Quelle importieren und generieren. Dann klappt das Übersetzen wieder.

mfG René


----------



## Matze001 (16 Juli 2015)

Hatte ich auch schon... aber beim HMI. Da geht der "Trick" -> Gesamtes Projekt exporierten, importieren, übersetzen... freuen!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## UniMog (17 Juli 2015)

Update für PLCSIM V13 SP1

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/109477180/updates-für-plcsim-v13-sp1?dti=0&lc=de-DE


----------



## blimaa (20 Juli 2015)

Hi

Ich würde gerne über den Automation Software Updater von Tia updaten. Leider ist der bei mir schon seit längerem offline, respektiv er schaffte es nicht eine Verbidung aufzubauen.... "Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Server aufgebaut werden".
Läuft der bei euch??

Gruss blimaa


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2015)

Gehst du über einen Proxy? Das geht bei mir auch nicht. 
Vielleicht braucht Siemens irgendeinen Port.


----------



## blimaa (20 Juli 2015)

hi
Nö, ich geh ganz normal ins Internet.
Er lief auch, allerdings auf einmal nicht mehr.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2015)

Dieser Updater ist auch so eine Fehlkonstruktion, der verträgt einen eigenen Frust-Thread ;(


----------



## blimaa (20 Juli 2015)

Ich denke mal, dass es mal wieder ein Support request geben wird :-(
schon wieder.....


----------



## erzteufele (29 Juli 2015)

liest sich einer mal die firmware updates durch?
https://support.industry.siemens.co...mware-update-für-cpu-1511-1-pn?dti=0&lc=de-WW
da rollen sich ja einem die Zehennägel hoch :sm14: 

was passiert eigentlich wenn eine Anlage aufgrund eines cpu fehlers kollision fährt? Wer bezahlt mir den Schaden?


----------



## ChristophD (29 Juli 2015)

erzteufele schrieb:


> liest sich einer mal die firmware updates durch?
> https://support.industry.siemens.co...mware-update-für-cpu-1511-1-pn?dti=0&lc=de-WW
> da rollen sich ja einem die Zehennägel hoch :sm14:
> 
> was passiert eigentlich wenn eine Anlage aufgrund eines cpu fehlers kollision fährt? Wer bezahlt mir den Schaden?



und warum genau rollt sich was bei Dir auf?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2015)

ChristophD schrieb:


> und warum genau rollt sich was bei Dir auf?



Ach so ohne finde ich das nicht, viele können bestimmt zum Stop Zustand der CPU
bzw. Anlage führen. Für viele Kunden ist numal ein Stop eine Katastophe

Bei den meisten Fehler steht auch Hochsporadisch, aber in der Summe ist es schon
wieder wahrscheinlich das ein Fehler auftritt:



> Beim Download von Programmänderungen in die Steuerung treten folgende sporadische Meldungen nicht mehr auf, wenn auf der Speicherkarte nicht mehr genügend Speicher verfügbar ist:„Systeminterner Fehler (Fehlercode 0x9c2aae001514ff0a) - bitte kontaktieren Sie den Customer Support“
> „Systeminterner Fehler (Fehlercode: 0x000ad2200000fea0) – bitte kontaktieren Sie den Customer Support“
> „Systeminterner Fehler (Fehlercode: 0x8000ad2000000016) – bitte kontaktieren Sie den Customer Support“
> 
> ...


----------



## ChristophD (29 Juli 2015)

fragen wir mal so:

Wieviele von den hochsporadischen Fehlern habt ihr selbst schon beim Arbeiten mit TIA gehabt?
Das ist für mich zumindest ein Indix wie schlimm ich das einstufe.
Gerade bei die Hochsporadischen Sachen spielt auch mehr rein als nur simpler Download, da ist doch meist nicht was anderes im Spiel oder?


----------



## vollmi (29 Juli 2015)

Also die erwähnten Hochsporadischen Fehler konnte ich auch schon erleben. Allerdings wurde bisher immer das Downloaden verhindert.
Oder die CPU zeigte einen zugriffsfehler.

In Stop wurde sie trotz nur absolut nötigen Fehlerobs nie überführt.
Die Chance dass die CPU wegen Zugriffsfehlern meines Schwachsinnscodes in Stop geht ist ungleich höher denke ich.

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2015)

ChristophD schrieb:


> fragen wir mal so:
> 
> Wieviele von den hochsporadischen Fehlern habt ihr selbst schon beim Arbeiten mit TIA gehabt?
> Das ist für mich zumindest ein Indix wie schlimm ich das einstufe.
> Gerade bei die Hochsporadischen Sachen spielt auch mehr rein als nur simpler Download, da ist doch meist nicht was anderes im Spiel oder?



Hochsporadische Fehler mit dem TIA Portal habe ich nicht gehabt, es
stürzt immer noch Regelmäßig ab und ist immer noch grottenlangsam.


----------



## Krumnix (29 Juli 2015)

Ich hatte gestern einen Fehler mit der License Manager. Der wollte einfach nicht mehr starten. Hab dann geschaut was los war. Der Dienst dafür war beendet. Ein Starten von Hand ging nicht.
Ereignis-Manager sagte Fehler 0x8000000000 / 16458 was auch immer das bedeutet 
Neustart Rechner brachte keinen Erfolg.

Dann hab ich den deinstalliert und neu drauf gemacht. Hat dann ultraschnelle 32 Minuten gedauert -.-

Ich frage mich echt, was diese Software alles laden und berechnen muss, das alleine das Installationsmenü 5 Minuten zum Starten braucht. Und dann 32 Minuten für einen Lizenz-Manager.... pfffff


----------



## vollmi (29 Juli 2015)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Ich frage mich echt, was diese Software alles laden und berechnen muss, das alleine das Installationsmenü 5 Minuten zum Starten braucht. Und dann 32 Minuten für einen Lizenz-Manager.... pfffff



Das muss ja erstmal prüfen ob dein Windows auch von der Versionsnummer bis zur letzten Stelle kompatibel ist.
Bei mir hats bei windows 8.1 sogar das fehlen von .net 3.5 angemosert (nein nachinstallieren muss man das von hand)

Vermutlich wird aus weiser voraussicht auch erstmal ein komplettimage deiner Systemplatte gemacht und online bei Siemens ausgelagert um jederzeit wieder zurückzukommen wenn was schiefgeht.

mfG René


----------



## ChristophD (29 Juli 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird aus weiser voraussicht auch erstmal ein komplettimage deiner Systemplatte gemacht und online bei Siemens ausgelagert um jederzeit wieder zurückzukommen wenn was schiefgeht.
> mfG René



Da könnte was dran sein, macht Windows nicht bei jeder Installation ein Wiederherstellungspunkt ? Das kann dann daueren. ich glaube deswegen habe ich das bei mir immer deaktiviert im Windows


----------



## LowLevelMahn (29 Juli 2015)

vorgestern kam "Good Kill" (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etIlEkz5zbo) - Ein Drama über Soldaten die Drohnen fliegen

In einer Szene sprengt Ethan Hawke erfolgreich ein Haus und der Teamleader ruft "TIA" - die Laser-Ziel-Dame fragt dann verwundert was "TIA" bedeutet, und der Leader sagt "Total im Arsch" - köstlich


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 August 2015)

Der TIA-Updater ist aber nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte


----------



## winnman (17 August 2015)

Na ist doch die selber Version, aber sicher sind seit der Installation schon mehr wie 100ms vergangen, da kann es ja nicht schaden nochmal zu installieren :s11:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 August 2015)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige den diese Gammelschrift im TIA Portal stört? Ich muss z.Zt. wieder was mit TIA machen, und finde das die reinste Zumutung.

Ich würde ja gerne mal sehen was für ein Auto der "Designer" dieser Schrott-Schrift fährt. Links ein runder Scheinwerfer, rechts ein eckiger, egal, Hauptsache sieht richtig schön kacke aus.


----------



## Krumnix (27 August 2015)

Ich hab das Gefühl, das TIA von BWLer programmiert wurde und nicht von erfahrenen Automatisierern. Wenn ich mir immer die Präsentationen der BWLer so anschaue, dann passt das bunte, kaum Lesbare von TIA perfekt dazu 
Und da BWLer oft nicht die schnellsten sind, wurde extra eine Funktion eingebaut, die nach jeder Code-Zeile ein "wait 1000" setzt *gggg


----------



## UniMog (27 August 2015)

Krumnix schrieb:


> nach jeder Code-Zeile ein "wait 1000" setzt *gggg



hahaha ... ja das glaub ich auch......


----------



## RONIN (13 September 2015)

Hab jetzt mal wieder ein paar Tage TIA-Frust hinter mir und ein paar "lustige" Geschichten zu erzählen.

Hatte einen neuen TIA-Advanced Bildbaustein für 15-Zoll Panels zu erstellen, unser Alter war nicht mehr ganz taufrisch.
Hatte den Baustein dann auch nach einiger Zeit so weit fertig und abgesehen davon, dass das Arbeiten in den Objektlisten (so wie sie in den Bildbausteinen oder Gruppen existieren) ziemlich
nervig war, weil man die Baumstruktur nur durch einen Klick auf die winzigen 5x5-Pixel Pfeile öffnen und schließen kann (wie Zielschießen), war eigentlich nichts schlimmes dabei.

Dann kam aber das richtige Problem. Der Bildbaustein war ein 5-Farb-Design (+ Schriftfarbe) und die wollte ich natürlich dynamisch auf die Bausteinschnittstelle legen.
Das Problem ist nur dass man diese Parameterzuweisung nur für jedes Objekt einzeln (mit den tollen Pfeilen und dem Drag&Drop) machen kann.
An dem Punkt hatte ich realisiert dass ich mir gerade ein großes Eigentor geschossen hatte. :-(
Wie gesagt der Baustein war für ein 15-Zoll Panel und hatte mit all den EA- und Textfeldern sowie Rahmen-Rechtecken gute 150 Objekte zu bedienen.
Dachte mir eigentlich ich müsste z.B. nur alle Textfelder mit Shift-Klick markieren und dann die Text-Farbe auf einen Schlag nach außen legen.

Hatte dann sogar den Support kontaktiert ob nicht irgendeinen Trick gibt das doch per Mehrfachselektion hinzubekommen, funktioniert doch sonst auch überall.


			
				Support-Antwort schrieb:
			
		

> Die von Ihnen gewünschte Funktionalität ist so im TIA Portal noch nicht implementiert.
> *Die Eigenschaft muss immer einzeln angebunden werden.*
> Wenn Sie wollen, dass diese Funktionalität in einer der nächsten Versionen des TIA Portals implementiert ist, kontaktieren Sie bitte ihren lokalen Siemens Vertriebspartner.
> Dieser kann ihre Anfrage dann an den verantwortlichen Produktmanager weiterleiten.



Na toll! Danke TIA, Danke an mich selbst für das Eigentor.
Klar hätte ich die nötigen Eigenschaften der Textfelder die ich nach außen legen möchte schon beim ersten Textfeld wissen müssen damit ich nachher nur kopieren muss.
Aber selbst wenn, sobald ich an einem bestehen Baustein was ändern will hätte ich wieder das selbe Problem.

Danke TIA, eine Arbeit die eigentlich <1min dauern soll (gewünschte Objekte markieren und Eigenschaften nach außen legen) hat somit ca. 5 Stunden (jedes Objekt markieren
das tolle Eigenschaftsmenü mit den Winz-Pfeilen aufklicken und Drag&Drop machen)....

Mann oh Mann hatte ich nen Hals als damit fertig war...  :sb7::sb7::sb7:
Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, die Augen brennen, der Hals ist starr wie ein Ziegelstein und im Kopf herrscht absolute Leere.

Das Problem dass sich die Eigenschaften nur einzeln zuweisen lassen gab's schon bei Flex, aber ich kann mich auch nicht immer an jeden Sch**ß erinnern.
Obwohl es in der PLC-Programmierung doch einige Fortschritte mit TIA gibt, sind die in WinCC-Advanced kaum vorhanden.

Und noch was lustiges. Vor dem Beginn der Arbeit hatte ich nachgeschaut ob es irgendwo von Siemens schon Vorlagen für so einen Energie-Bildbaustein gibt.
Gibt es: https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/86299299
(Sind aber keine "Bildbausteine" sonder nur Bilder)

Sehen eigentlich ganz schick aus. Doch wenn man sich das Beispiel mal anschaut, kommt einem der Graus was die Siemens Jungs da so machen.
Die dort zur Verfügung gestellten Bausteine erlauben es die Max-Grenzwerte und die Skaleneinteilung der gezeigten Zeigerinstrumente dynamisch von der SPS
aus vorzugeben.

Wer das Zeigerinstrument ein wenig kennt der wird sich fragen...
"Hmm.. Bei dem Ding kann man eigentlich nur Max/Min-Grenzen dynamisieren, die Skalenaufteilung und die Position der Warn-/Gefahrengrenze ist fix..." 
Wie macht man das also... 

Schritt 1:Man legt die Max/Min-Grenze als PLC-Variable an. So weit so klar.​Schritt 2:Man legt diese Werte aber nicht dynamisch auf das Zeigerinstrument, sondern stellt die Wert dort fix auf 0-MIN und 1-MAX. Ab hier wird's komisch.​Schritt 3:Nun blendet man die Skalenbeschriftung vom Zeigerinstrument aus und platziert 5 E/A-Felder an den Skalenmarkierungen (die Skalenstriche).
Da die Max/Min-Grenze fix zwischen 0/1 ist, bewegen sich diese ja nicht.
Die Werte für die Skalen-Beschriftungs-EA-Felder berechnet man dann in der SPS.​Schritt 4:Wie skaliert man nun den Anzeigewert zwischen 0 und 1 damit er auf dem Zeigerinstrument korrekt angezeigt wird.
Nun das macht man dann auch in der SPS oder, ginge ja einfach mit dem NORM-Baustein, oder.....
Jetzt kommt der beste Teil, da waren die Siemens-Designer besonders schlau.
Die machen das im Panel mit VBS-Skripten, auf Wertänderung hin. Ja so ist es tatsächlich, jeder der ca. 29 Werte, der
mittels Zeigerinstrument dargestellt wird, hat beim Ereignis Wertänderung ein Skript hinterlegt dass die Skalierung übernimmt.
Siehe Screenshot

​
Ist doch richtig geil oder? Man hat also 29-Wertänderungsskripte im Hintergrund laufen obwohl man eventuell gar nicht da Energie-Bild betrachtet. 
Und bei Spannungs- und Stromwerten gibt es ja überhaupt keine Änderungshäufigkeit....
Ein richtig gutes Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte.

Da sieht man wieder das wir (die Endanwender) nicht die einzigen sind die absolut wahnwitzige Lösungen bauen um etwaige Defizite im WinCC zu umschiffen.
Die Programmierer die bei Siemens die Beispiele machen, machen den selben Sch**ß oder wie dem Fall, sogar schlimmer.
Das Defizit in dem Fall war dass die Eigenschaft "Skalenaufteilung" der Zeigerinstruments nicht variabel beschaltet werden kann.
Aber was machen die Siemens-Mannen, anstatt in der eigenen Abteilung mal abzuklopfen ob man dass nicht verbessern könnte basteln sie lieber so eine 
Horror-Lösung und geben diese als Vorlage zur freien Verwendung raus.

Echt Wahnsinn, da muss man doch zum Saufen anfangen, oder? :sm19:


----------



## UniMog (13 September 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> wenn man sich das Beispiel mal anschaut kommt einem der Grauß was die Siemens Jungs da so machen.
> 
> Ein richtig gutes Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte.



Das wundert mich schon lange nicht mehr..... Die Beispiele machen oft Studenten oder Frischling Bachelor
also alles Leute mit 0% Erfahrung


----------



## RONIN (13 September 2015)

@Unimog: Das würde zumindest einiges erklären. 
Aber das war so ein Fall von "Was? Das gibt's doch nicht oder?"... Den musste ich fast hier teilen. 

Ich hab zwar beide Probleme (Mehrfachselektion und Zeigerinstrument) mit dem Support abgeklärt und dann als Verbesserungsvorschlag an unseren Vertriebler gemeldet.
Aber ob's was bringt...


----------



## Matze001 (13 September 2015)

Das Thema hatte ich gestern mit einem Kollegen.

Ich spiele gerade ein wenig mit C#, und finde es extrem erschreckend wie wenig Aufwand man dort treiben muss,
weil viele Systemfunktionen und Befehle einem so viel Arbeit abnehmen.

Man ist halt gewöhnt alles "zu Fuß" lösen zu müssen. Aber mein Lieblingsspruch dazu ist immer:

Mangel schafft Innovation!

Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass solche Dinge wie oben Angesprochen gut sind, wie sie sind.
Aber viele von uns sind in der Lage das Ziel dennoch zu erreichen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2015)

Ich sag doch immer, die Visualisierung ist in der ProTool Zeit stehen
geblieben und das in der Zeit wo diese einen höheren Stellenwert einnimmt
als das eigentliche PLC Programmm. 

Wenn TIA da die gleiche Entwicklung auf der PLC Seite hätte, würden wir
mit Step 5 in Farbe arbeiten. 

Völlig unverständlich ist es, warum bei den Aufwand der Betrieben wurde,
die einzigste Inovation 'Pop Up' sind. Sehr mager das ganze.


----------



## Matze001 (13 September 2015)

Du hast die Slide-Ins vergessen *duck*

Ich bin wirklich am Durchrechnen ob sich C# + AG-Link bei Kleinserienmaschinen nicht lohnen könnte.
Das Problem ist halt: mit WinCCflex kennt sich "jeder" SPS Programmierer aus, was selbstgebautes macht einen immer Unersetzbar. 
Klar gibt es viele die C# können, aber die sind normal in einer anderen Welt zuhause.

Das ganze wird sich auch mit Industrie 4.0 nicht ändern, wo ja eigtl. die Welten verschmelzen sollten.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## UniMog (13 September 2015)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Das Thema hatte ich gestern mit einem Kollegen.
> 
> Ich spiele gerade ein wenig mit C#, und finde es extrem erschreckend wie wenig Aufwand man dort treiben muss,
> weil viele Systemfunktionen und Befehle einem so viel Arbeit abnehmen.
> ...



Kann ich gut verstehen ......aber eine andere Gefahr liegt auch darin 
das einem viel Arbeit mit Systemfunktionen abgenommen wird und man selber am Ende gar nicht mehr weiß wie es eigentlich von Grund auf funktioniert


----------



## Matze001 (13 September 2015)

Ich gebe Dir recht, und widerspreche Dir zugleich.

Klar ist es praktisch wenn man z.B. eine Tabelle mit Daten füllen will, dass man weiß wie
man das mit verschachtelten For-Schleifen macht. Leichter lesbar und wartbar ist das ganze
aber mit Systemfunktionen, die erprobt sind und funktionieren. 

Wir sind bei der SPS "am unteren Ende der Fahnenstange" was das Thema angeht, denn wir
kreuchen auf Bitebene umher. Wir haben ein ganz anderes Verständnis für die Technik und z.B.
Datentypen, als jemand aus dem Informatikbereich. Habe z.B. mit einem angehenden Techniker
daten austauschen müssen. Sein System konnte nur mit 16 Bit Integern umgehen, ich habe aber
32bit Dint ausgegeben. Diese waren auch nötig. Auf die Idee 2x 16 Bit Integer zu lesen, und dann
im Programm zu verrechnen (ziel war ein REAL-Wert) wäre er niemals gekommen. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2015)

Das Beispiel mit der Tabelle ist gut, neben den Pop Up einer der
wichtigste Elemente einer Visualisierung. Warum gibt es so etwas nicht.
Um eine Tabelle darzustellen, kann man sich bei Siemens richtig einen
abbrechen und eins ist sicher, hat man es geschafft, blickt da kein zweiter
durch. Da kannst du gleich C# nehmen.

Zum anderen sind die bestehenden Tabellen Rezepturverwaltung und 
Meldefenster, TIA zu Opfer gefallen. Ein Anwender blickt nicht mehr 
durch wo die Slider geblieben sind.


----------



## Matze001 (13 September 2015)

Ja das stimmt...

in C# wäre folgender Code nötig um Daten aus einer Datenbank auszulesen (deutlich mächtiger als die Rezepturverwaltung!) und in einer Tabelle darzustellen


```
DataTable returnTable = new DataTable();

            SqLite_con.Open();
            SQLiteCommand cmd = SqLite_con.CreateCommand();
            cmd.CommandText = "SELECT * FROM TABLENAME";
            SQLiteDataAdapter adapter = new SQLiteDataAdapter(cmd);
            adapter.Fill(returnTable);
            SqLite_con.Close();

            DataTable dt = returnTable;
            dgrid.AutoGenerateColumns = true;
            dgrid.DataSource = dt;
            // ID ausblenden
            dgrid.Columns[0].Visible = false;
```

Jetzt mach mal ne Tabelle in Flex... Das gibt schonmal nen Haufen EA-Felder + Scripte.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Ralle (13 September 2015)

@Matze

Und zurück???


----------



## Matze001 (13 September 2015)

Und zurück? Reinschreiben?


```
// Daten eintragen
            SqLite_con.Open()
            cmd = SqLite_con.CreateCommand();
            cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("@DATUM", Convert.ToDateTime(DATUM));
            cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("@UHRZEIT_START", UHRZEIT_START);
            cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("@UHRZEIT_ENDE", UHRZEIT_ENDE);
            cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("@PROJEKTID", ProjektID);
            cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("@TAETIGKEITSSCHLUESSELID", TaetigkeitsschluesselID);
            cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("@KOMMENTAR", KOMMENTAR);
            cmd.CommandText = "INSERT INTO Zeiterfassung (DATUM, UHRZEIT_START, UHRZEIT_ENDE, PROJEKTID, TAETIGKEITSSCHLUESSELID, KOMMENTAR) VALUES (@DATUM, @UHRZEIT_START, @UHRZEIT_ENDE, @PROJEKTID, @TAETIGKEITSSCHLUESSELID, @KOMMENTAR)";
            cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();

            SqLite_con.Close();
```

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Wollen jetzt alle von WinCCflex auf C# umbauen?


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2015)

Matze001 schrieb:


> P.S: Wollen jetzt alle von WinCCflex auf C# umbauen?



Da Anlagen und Maschinen länger leben als die jeweiligen Windows und Visual-Studio-Versionen ist C# ein Risiko

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da Anlagen und Maschinen länger leben als die jeweiligen Windows und Visual-Studio-Versionen ist C# ein Risiko
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Das hat Siemens mit TIA auch schon erreicht, ein ProTool Projekt hochzuziehen,
ist fast unmöglich, wenn man nicht Generationen von PGs im Schrank hat. 

Von WinCCflexibel etwas in TIA zu holen geht auch nicht ohne Hand anzulegen. 

Selbst in TIA von Version 11 bis 13, einschließlich jeden Service Pack, kann zum
Lottospiel auf der Baustelle werden. 

Jetzt letztens gehört das mit V14 (im nächsten Jahr), mal wieder der große Durchbruch 
kommen soll. Da der Umbau so gewaltig sein soll, kommt V14 in zwei Stufen.
Hauptaugenmerk soll die Datenbank sein, die schon mal SQL, dann Filebassierend und
was weiß ich noch, gewesen sein soll. Darum wahrscheinlich auch das Chaos in der Software. 

Weiß eigentlich irgendwer mehr über V14?


----------



## Matze001 (13 September 2015)

Ich weiß nur, dass mit V14 die 12XXC-F endlich F-Devices ansprechen kann.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## UniMog (13 September 2015)

Nein leider noch nicht..... komisch das auch nicht mal ein HotFix oder kleines Update in Sichtweite sind......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Nein leider noch nicht..... komisch das auch nicht mal ein HotFix oder kleines Update in Sichtweite sind......



Alle Kraft geht in V14 ...


----------



## vollmi (13 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich irgendwer mehr über V14?



Ich hab nur "gehört" dass da dann die H Cpus dran kommen. Nein nicht die 400H sondern die 1500H seufz.

mfG René


----------



## Funky (13 September 2015)

Hallo,

der Siemens interne Termin für Update 5 ist der 18.09.15.

mit der uns bekannten Verzögerungen wird es wohl erst Ende September.

    Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2015)

Da kann ich ja das 4er überspringen.


----------



## holgero (13 September 2015)

Also ich stolpere fast wöchentlich über irgend eine komische Eigenart des TIA-Portals.
Trotzdem finde ich, dass es speziell mit den neuen 1500er CPUs auch sehr viele Vorteile gibt.


Z.B. kann man in einer Graf-Schrittkette direkt Strukturen verarbeiten ( N StruktVariable:=AndereStruktVariable).
Oder man kann in den Variablen (früher Symboltabelle) eigene Datentypen verwenden (mit der Macke, daß beim Verändern des Datentyps erst nach einigen Kopfständen richtig aktualisiert wird).

Ein großer Nachteil ist, dass es eigentlich unmöglich ist, mit mehreren PGs an einer CPU zu arbeiten. In Step 7 ging das bei klarer Aufgabenverteilung und öfterem Projektabgleich (ich meine nicht das Multiprojekt).  Es steckt halt eine etwas andere Philosophie dahinter - absolute Konsistenz.

Kann man in TIA13 schon Multiprojekt verwenden? Ich habe noch nicht danach gesucht.

Vielleicht kann man in TIA14 auch mal die nervige Einrückfunktion des SCL-Editors anpassen oder abschalten.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (14 September 2015)

Ja Multiprojekt geht, ist jedoch sehr umständlich. Wir haben es schon gemacht, und die 1500er als Master zur synchronistation gebraucht. Jedoch Safety geht nicht.


----------



## Ralle (14 September 2015)

Eine kleine Sache:

Ich hab heute bei einer 300-er einen neuen PLC-Datentyp (UDT) angelegt (V13 SP1 Updx). Der wird als "Anwendertyp_1" angelegt. Nach dem Anlegen gleich umbenennen. Geht nicht. :shock:
Nach einer ganzen Weile rumprobieren, kam ich auf die Idee, mal mit TIA offline zu gehen. --> Umbenennen geht. Da soll man erst einmal drauf kommen, der Datentyp war ja neu, also auch noch nicht im Programm genutzt.  Anlegen konnte ich ihn ja schließlich auch...


----------



## LowLevelMahn (14 September 2015)

2 Rechner, auf beiden Win7 x64 mit allen Servicepacks/Updates und TIA V13 mit allen Servicepacks/Updates 
beide mit dem gleichen frischen TIA V13 Projekt mit leerer S7-1511 - auf dem einen Rechner kann ich einen DB mit dem Namen "DTL" anlegen - auf dem anderen nicht - nicht das es wichtig ist - finde es nur interessant


----------



## rogseut (15 September 2015)

Das mit Online und Offline muss mann nicht verstehen. Habs mir schon angewöhnt wenn was nicht geht als erstes da nach zu schauen.


----------



## rogseut (15 September 2015)

Ich muss jetzt aber mal ne Lanze für S..... brechen. Die haben es endlich nach 7 Monaten geschaft einen Fehler zu beheben der hochsporadisch Auftritt. Man hat mir zugesagt das es mit dem nächsten Update 5 nicht mehr auftretten soll. Unzwar kommt es bei TP700/900 beim Netzschalten manchmal vor das das Panel die Systemkarte nicht mehr erkennt. Fehler tritt bei uns bei ca. 40 Anlagen nach ca. 20-200 mal Netzschalten auf.


----------



## Matze001 (16 September 2015)

Oh das kenne ich! Super, dass das gefixt ist!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rogseut (16 September 2015)

Für mich fängt dann erst die Arbeit an. Es müssen bei allen Kunden die Panels geupdatet werden und hoffen das keine neuen Probleme auftauchen. Hab mal ein wenig überschlagen komme auf ca. 5 Monate und duzente Flüge wer Zahlt das?[emoji24]


----------



## Matze001 (16 September 2015)

Pack and Go?

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Ich hab nur 4 Geräte draußen, Umkreis 10km.


----------



## rogseut (17 September 2015)

Leider sind viele unser Kunden technische Leihen und die dies machen könnten, sagen zurecht eure Maschine euer Problem. Das nächste ist der Kunde müsste sich vorher alle Rezepturen vom HMI sichern und nachher wieder aufspielen. Ich seh schon die Anrufe mit wir haben das Update eingespielt jedoch sind die Rezepturen weg. Pack and Go is super wenn man weiß was man tut. Schöne grüße aus Kos, Griechenland. So jetzt erst mal ab auf die Baustelle.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 September 2015)

Was lese ich da von Update 5 ??? Gibt es das schon ?


----------



## ChristophD (17 September 2015)

Hi,

nein UPD5 gibt es noch nicht, kommt erst noch. Aktuell ist UPD4 !

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2015)

Das währe doch auch etwas für uns TIA-Geschädigte

http://www.slidenjoy.com/


----------



## Ralle (23 September 2015)

Möglicherweise hatten wir das hier schon, aber gerade stößt es mir wieder bitter auf:

1. 


```
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][FONT=Times New Roman]Regeln zum Umschalten der Programmiersprache[/FONT][/TD]
[TD][FONT=Times New Roman]
[/FONT][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[FONT=Times New Roman]
[/FONT]
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][COLOR=#0433FF][FONT=Times New Roman]
[/FONT][/COLOR][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Regeln[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Beachten Sie folgende Regeln, wenn Sie die Programmiersprache für einen Baustein umstellen möchten:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Alle CPU-Familien:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Sie können nur ganze Bausteine umschalten. Einzelne Netzwerke können nicht umgeschaltet werden.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Bausteine, die in den Programmiersprachen SCL oder GRAPH programmiert werden, können Sie nicht umschalten. Bei GRAPH-Bausteinen können Sie aber bei der Sprache der Netzwerke zwischen KOP und FUP wechseln.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]S7-300/400: [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Sie können zwischen den Programmiersprachen KOP, FUP und AWL umschalten.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Sie können Netzwerke in einem Baustein mit einer anderen Programmiersprache erstellen und anschließend in den gewünschten Baustein kopieren.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Einzelne Netzwerke des Bausteins, die nicht umgeschaltet werden können, werden in der Originalsprache angezeigt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]S7-1200/1500: [/FONT]
[B][FONT=Times New Roman]Sie können zwischen den Programmiersprachen KOP und FUP umschalten.[/FONT][/B]
[FONT=Times New Roman]S7-1500:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Sie können innerhalb von KOP- und FUP-Bausteinen AWL-Netzwerke erstellen. Das Kopieren zwischen AWL und KOP/FUP ist jedoch nicht möglich.[/FONT]
```

Boah, was ist daran Fortschritt, wenn ich ein paar simple AWL-Anweisungen nciht mehr in FUP schalten kann.

2. AT-Ansicht

Die geht nur bei *nicht* optimierten Bausteinen.
Wenn man es bei optimierten versucht, kommt aber keine wirklich erhellende Fehlermeldung, wozu auch.  Da ich nicht jeden Tag mit TIA arbeite, braucht man manchmal eine ganze Weile, um zu merken, warum da etwas nicht geht.


----------



## Human (23 September 2015)

Hallo,

mein letzter Post hier im Forum ist sicher auch Jahre schon wieder her...

Zuerst einmal:


holgero schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man in TIA14 auch mal die nervige Einrückfunktion des SCL-Editors anpassen oder abschalten.



Die Einrückfunktion lässt sich abschalt unter "Extras"->"Einstellungen"->"Allgeimein"->"Skript-/Texteditoren" im Unterpunkt Einrückung. Wenn du dort den Punkt "Keine" auswählst kannst du so einrücken wie du das willst.


Naja, zum Thema TIA:

Wie hie auch schon einige geschrieben haben ist die Idee an sich ja schon toll, dass man nur ein Programm für alles hat, wenn es doch auch nur in der Praxis so aussehen würde.

Die ersten Probleme, die ich habe beginnen schon bei der Migration.
Ich wollte vor Kurzem einmal einen Baustein aus einem Projekt vom Step7 in das TIA übertragen. In der Werbung wird ja immer schon gezeigt wie alles mit Drag&Drop von A nach B geschoben werden kann, war in dem Fall leider nicht möglich. Dann dachte ich mir: OK, dauert dann halt mal 5 Minuten um das zu migrieren und gut ist. Nach dem 5. Versuch der Migration habe ich dann aufgegeben. Die ersten 3 Male hat TIA irgendwelche inkonsistenen Bausteine bemängelt und natürlich schafft es TIA nicht nach einem nicht erfolgreichen Migrationsversuch die Leichen, die es im Projekteordner angelegt hat selbst zu entsorgen. Danach kam dann die Katastrophe: 2 G120C-Umrichter. Ich hätte ja kein Problem wenn das TIA sagt, dass dort Hardware ist, die (noch?) nicht kompatibel ist und deshalb nicht migriert werden kann, aber wenigstens das migriert was geht oder zu fragen: "Du, hör mal zu: Das kann ich nicht migrieren, geht's auch ohne oder soll ich abbrechen?". Am Ende habe ich jetzt ein neues Projekt im Step7 angelegt und den Baustein darüber migriert. Die Aktion hat mich ca. eine Stunde und viele Nerven gekostet.

Dann geht es weiter mit der Bedienung und "Style"-Elementen im TIA.
Es fängt ja schonmal an mit der Portalansicht. Was soll denn der Sch***? Egal was man da macht früher oder später landet man so oder so in der Projektansicht und in der Projektansicht kann man alles machen was in der Portalansicht auch geht... ich habe das Gefühl, dass das nur drin ist, damit das Marketing schöne Screenshots hat?!
Dann im AWL-Editor ist das bescheidenste und für mich das nutzloseste Feature überhaupt: animiertes Scrolling. In keinem professionellen Editor gibt es sowas, hält einen nur auf und die Chance nach einer längeren Spazierfahrt mit dem Courser an der gewünschten Stelle zu halten sinkt auf auf ein Minimum, weil der Courser schneller als das Bild ist...
Dann im SCL-Editor und im Graph-Aktions-Editor: Es gibt dort dieses schöne Status-/Informationsfenster, das wirklich immer im Weg ist. Dann schiebe ich das Ding zur Seite und meistens dann so weit nach rechts, dass ich es dann nichtmehr finde und den Baustein wieder schließen und öffnen muss.
Und das Schlimmste ist das Eigenschaften-Info-Diagnose-Ding, das da unten rumlungert. Das steht irgendwie immer auf dem was ich gerade nicht brauche und anders als der Rest von den TIA-Fensterchen lässt sich das nicht auseinandernehmen sondern ist und bleibt eine Einheit.

Dann die Compiler und das Handling mit diesen:
Zuerst einmal ist die Geschwindigkeit miserabel. Im Step7 war ein Baustein noch innerhalb von Millisekunden übersetzt und in der Steuerung, mit dem TIA muss erstmal vorbereitet werden, dann Konsistenzprüfung, dann übersetzen, dann noch ein Dialog, ob man die Änderung wirklich laden will, dann lädt es und dann sind bei einer kleinen Änderung schon gut mal 20 Sekunden vergangen.
Dass das Übersetzen nur von Änderungen in einem Panel nur in einem von fünf Versuchen vielleicht mal funktioniert ist ja schon schlimm genug und frisst Zeit ohne Ende. Aber beim Übersetzen von Panels ist es nicht mehr möglich Bausteine in die CPU zu übertragen und zu allem Überfluss bricht das Übersetzen ab, wenn man das Projekt speichern will.
Die Tatsache, dass man bei einem Firmwareupdate von 5 Panels ersteinmal eine halbe Stunde Pause machen muss ist auch sowas... beim Step7 und WinCCflex konnte man einfach an der Steuerung weitermachen, beim TIA geht garnichts mehr.

Ich wundere mich auch jedes mal über die Datenbausteine. Ich habe teilweise ein paar Datenbausteine in einer Maschine, die ihre Parameter nicht verlieren sollten. Beim TIA reicht es ja schon durch die Symbolik, wenn ein Name geändert wird (irgendein Reserve-Bit umzubenennen), dass der Baustein reinitalisiert werden muss. Wie genial wäre es, wenn die Werte im Online-Baustein von der alten auf die neue Symbolik kopiert werden könnte, sofern der Datentyp und Symbolname noch übereinstimmen...?!

Vor Kurzem musst ich einmal eine Textliste in eine HMI importieren, in dem Hauptprojekt, das nicht gerade klein ist hätte es für ca. 300 Zeilen 5 Stunden gebraucht, in eine leere HMI hat es nur 30 Sekunden gebraucht diese Texte zu importieren. Dann hat das Kopieren der Texte von dem leeren Projekt in das große Projekt nur 5 Sekunden... also manchmal verstehe ich da echt nicht was da abgeht oder wie...

Was mir an der S7-1500er ziemlich gut gefällt ist, dass es die 64-Bit-Integer, den Longreal und Unicodestring gibt. Im SCL sind diese meiner Meinung nach auch gut zu gebrauchen, aber geht es dann Richtung AWL... da braucht es dann zum Rechnen Bausteine... liegt wohl daran, dass der AKKU nicht mitgewachsen ist...

Zu guter Letzt noch: TIA Openness, das ist ja mal die größte Grütze, der ich bisher begegnet bin... nicht einmal ein vollständige Dokumetation kriegen die hin, nur ein paar Beispielprogramme und ein halblebiges Heftchen, in dem toll drinsteht wie die Funktionen anzuwenden sind, aber nichts wie die zu importierenden Daten angeordnet werden sollen bzw. wo man was im den Exportierten daten findet... und dann kann man natürlich nicht auf alles zugreifen, sondern nur auf ein paar exclusive Daten... und wenn man dann mal was beim Support nachfragt kommt eine Schilderung wo man mal nachschauen könnte, aber konkrete Informationen wo man was findet und wie es aufgebaut ist...

Ich könnte jetzt noch den ganzen Tag so weiterschreiben, wenn ich  wöllte, aber das sind so die Sachen, die mir so aus dem Stehgreif  einfallen.
So im Großen und ganzen tut das TIA ja was es soll, es hat  aber viele viele Macken und teilweise ist es zum Haareraufen, aber es  geht, wenn man sich mal langsam an die Oberfläche gewöhnt hat kann man  damit arbeiten, aber ich brauche durch die vielen Fallstricke, die das  TIA bereitgestellt hat wesentlich länger für meine Projekte.
Ich hoffe mal, dass in den nächsten Versionen mal an den Mängeln gearbeitet wird, anstatt an neuen Features.

Ich wünsche euch allen mit dem TIA viel Spaß und Freude, ich hab es mit dem TIA nicht...


----------



## Ralle (23 September 2015)

Ach so, die Vorlage ist gut, was mir zum Thema "Ein Programm für Alles" noch so einfällt.

Da ich einen neuen Baustein programmiere und einen "Alten" als Vorlage habe, habe ich diese beiden Bausteine aus der Oberfläche gelöst und nach rechts auf einen zweiten Monitor geschoben (ohne 2. ist es ja furchtbar :-( ), der zum Programmieren übrige Platz bei 2 Bausteinen reicht nicht mal für ganz kurze Variablen. Dann noch auf dem linken Bildschirm eine PDF. Aber ach, immer wenn ich rechts in einem Baustein arbeite, ist auch links das TIA Fenster wieder ganz oben.

1. Ok, ich minimiere das mal ... LOL, auch die Bausteinfenster werden minimiert. 
2. Hm, ich könnte die Hauptfenster wenigstens als Ganzes kleiner machen ... Uups, es gibt anscheinend eine Minimalgröße, die ich nicht unterschreiten kann. 
3. Na, dann auch nach rechts auf den Bildschirm schieben. OK, schick aber nun liegt es immer hinter den beiden Bausteinfenstern, auch Sch..., denn wenn ich die Suche im Baustein nutzen will, dann seh ich nichts, denn die ist im Hauptfenster. 

Die Suche ist eh super durchdacht, denn man kann nicht einfach einen Begriff oder eine Variable durch Doppelklick markieren und mit "Strg F" suchen, nein, Doppelcklick auf die Variable, "Strg C" (kopieren), "Strg F" (Suche öffnen) "String V" (Begriff einfügen), dann noch mit der MAUS!!!!!!! auf den Button "suchen". Ok, gibts vielleicht auch 'nen Shortcut dafür??? Hab ich wohl noch nicht entdeckt in diesem Suchspiel. Und das ist schon das Optimum!!!

Das mal so ein gaaaanz kleiner Ausschnitt aus diesem wunderbaren "Workflow". Der Amateur, der sich diesen Schwachsinn ausgedacht hat (ne, kann nicht sein, mit DENKEN hat das Ganze ja nichts gemein), also der Trottel, sollte dazu verdonnert werden 6 Monate mit seinem Müll zu proggen, ich wette, der steht das nicht durch oder/und bringt sein Projekt nicht fertig.


----------



## Matze001 (23 September 2015)

Hatte heute auch wieder was... was mir BEINAHE den Tag versaut hat.

TIA V13 UPD4 SCL:

Mehrzeilige Kommentare macht man ja mit (* Kommentar *)

Da ich ein fauler Mensch bin, läuft das bei mir so ab: 

() tippen
Pfeil nach Links, zwei Sternchen

dann steht dort

(**)

Wenn man das eingetippt hat, wird ALLER Code der danach kommt auf einmal gelöscht. 
Wenn man Rückgängig macht, steht statt dem Code irgend ein <Platzhalter> ... Nochmal zurück rettet dann alles.

WIE KANN SOWAS SEIN???? HALLO?

Gibt es irgendwo nen Link wo man solche Bugs melden kann? 
Da ich recht flink mit der STRG+S Taste bin (Safe often, Safe early - besonders bei Siemens) hätte mich das ganze 300 Zeilen Code kosten können (trotz täglicher Backups)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Ralle (23 September 2015)

Das ist ein Feature, genial, man kann damit Code löschen. Ist doch super. Die Idee dazu stammt bestimmt von dem selben Gammeltypen, der sich die Suchroutine ausgedacht hat.


----------



## shrimps (24 September 2015)

Danke,
ich bin absoluter Einsteiger in Sachen TIA und habe ca. 1 Jahr intensiv Twincat V2.x gelernt...

Soll nun wegen eines anderen Auftraggebers Siemens TIA lernen...

Also alles sauberst installiert in einer extra sauberen WIN7-64 Installation.

Dann bin ich sehr blauäugig los, wähle ne S7-300 aus und tippe unter SCL (Komme halt von Hochsprachen)
schnell  mal nen Selbstlaufenden TON ein und nen Counter...
Dann Simulation drücken und ab hier verstehe ich alle bisherigen Postings:
Ewiges warten das was passiert und wehe man klickt nochmals, ABSTURZ !?

Naja, so ging das weiter...
(Das gleiche Programmierbeispiel lief dann erstmal unter ner 1500er gar nicht korrekt, Wauh ! )

Wie schafft ihr es damit in guten Turnarroundzeiten zu entwickeln ?
(Oder wird der dazu passende PC noch entwickelt ?)

Ich glaube jetzt erst langsam zu verstehen, wieso TIA-Entwickler so teuer sind:
Das dauert ja alles ewig, stürzt ständig ab etc.
Und ich bin wohl erst im 1% aller Möglichkeiten angekommen.

Naja, ist ja der Marktmonopolist !

Ich lerne halt weiter, ist etwas frustrierend...

So wirklich wichtig ist mein Beitrag ja auch nicht 

Bye
Hardy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 September 2015)

Ja jetzt redet Siemens ja von den großen Wurf, wenn V14 kommt.
Aber das geht schon seit V11 und jedem Service Pack so:
- "Ja wir haben da noch etwas aufzuholen aber mit V12 wird alles besser"
- "Ja wir haben da etwas umstellen müssen, gehen jetzt mit Hochdruck ran, mit V13 läuft es wirklich besser"
- "V13 läuft doch schon gut, aber mit V14 wird es wircklich gut. Der Umbau wird groß werden, das wir die Version in 2 Stufen rausbringen."

Dann waren also V12 und V13 doch noch nicht so gelungen, wenn jetzt noch einmal der Große Umbau kommt.
Ehrlich gesagt dauert mir das zu lange, wie auch das Handling mit TIA. Was mich am meisten nervt, sind die
langen laufzeiten von Öffnen ... Arbeiten und letzendlich übertragen.

Hat mal jemand schon versuch etwas zu drucken zb. eine Graph-Schrittkette, wenn Druck eines einfachen Baustein nach Zig Minuten angefangen ist,
kann mann mit den Ausdruck nichts anfangen, da er nicht Skallierbar ist und man den Druck nicht vernünftig einstellen kann.
Meinetwegen können Sie die Druckfunktion komplett entfernen.

Ich glaube ich warte ersteinmal auf V19 oder so ...


----------



## silverfreaky (24 September 2015)

Dann bist du schon in Rente.


----------



## Aventinus (24 September 2015)

Also bei WinCC flexible hab ich den Eindruck, dass man erst ab Version 2007 vernünftig arbeiten konnte. Da haben wir noch etwas hin, klingt aber realistisch.


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2015)

Das nächste Feature.

Um halbwegs vernünftig zu arbeiten, hab ich ja zwei Bausteine aus der Oberfläche gelöst und auf einen extra Bildschirm geschoben (Siehe die letzten Posts).
Nun ist das eine ein AWL-Baustein und daraus will ich einen KOP/FUP-Baustein machen. 
Weil das depperte TIA das nicht mehr kann, also Handarbeit, erstmal ein DANKE an die genialen Siemens-Entwickler.
Nun brauche ich einen Sprung und eine Sprungmarke, ok, das gefällt mir schon mal gar nicht in KOP/FUP, aber erst mal testen.
Wo ist denn das LABEL als Anweisung?????
Wo ist denn die Anweisungsliste?????
NICHT zu finden.

Also denke ich, ich mach halt mal irgend einen anderen Baustein auf. Der ist dann in das Hauptfenster integriert und sieh da, die Anweisungsliste erscheinrt rechts im Hauptfenster.
Suchen nach "LABEL" .... nicht finden .... ah, man sollte doch keinen AWL-Baustein öffnen, also einen KOP/FUP-Baustein auf, suchen, finden, toll.

Fazit:
Will man mal ein Anweisung nutzen, die man nicht über die Leerbox eingeben will oder die man suchen muß, dann das rausgelöste Fenster wieder in das Hauptfenster integrieren, sonst sucht man sich u.U. einen Wolf.

Mein Fazit nach 1,5 Stunden Arbeit: DER BAUSTEIN BLEIBT AWL.

@Zu euren feuchten Tagträumen in Richtung V14

Wer glaubt, dass Siemens das mit dieser Totgeburt von Software noch auf die Reihe bekommt, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann.
Hier hilft eigentlich nur mit neuen Leuten "NEU MACHEN". Und das wird auch Siemens sich nicht leisten wollen. Außerdem müßten sie dann einen Fehler zugeben und wer hat das schon einmal erlebt? Als ehemaliger Siemens-Bevorzuger bin ich sowas von angefressen und enttäuscht, das glaubt ihr gar nicht.

PS: Ich hab wieder mal Sienamic S120 im Projekt --> Es gibt noch immer keine Integration. Ja, es geht auch ohne, man bekommt das auch auf die Reihe, aber wirklich...
Siemens liefert dazu ja immerhin die Telegramme als Datentyp (bei mir Telgramm 111), aber nicht mal die sind korrekt. Bei etlichen Variablen sind die Kommentare (und manchmal helfen nur die zum Verständnis eines kryptisch abgekürzten Variablennamens) einfach mal komplett falsch. Ich weiß, ich bin auch nicht fehlerlos, aber ehrlich, auch diese LIB ist Version xy, ich meine eine LIB, die prüft und testet und kontrolliert man, ehe die freigegeben wird. Was machen die???


----------



## silverfreaky (24 September 2015)

@Ralle

was springste auch immer im Programmcode rum.Das verwirrt Siemens nur.


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2015)

Noch was zur Suche (nicht Querverweis, Suche!!!): 

Wer versucht, in einem Baustein, der aus dem Hauptfenster hausgelöst ist, die Suche zu benutzen, der wird feststellen, die sucht immer nur im gerade im Hauptfenster aktiven Programmfenster. Löst man das heraus, wird nichts gefunden. Das merkt man aber erst, wenn man weiß, dass die Variable oder der Text doch dort existiert.


----------



## Human (28 September 2015)

Heute habe ich dank dem TIA mal wieder eine nettes Telefonat gehabt, das wie folgt ging: "Können Sie mir mal kurz sagen wie weit das Panel ist?" - "So bei 30%." - "Danke"...
Ich musste die Firmware eines Panels übertragen...

Ich kann mich nicht mehr genau an ProTool erinnern, aber da gab es ganz sicher eine Anzeige, die besagte wieviele Bytes übertragen werden müssen und wieviele schon übertragen wurden. Beim WinCCflex hat man es dann für die Kinder in Bauklötze in einem weißen Rahmen umgebaut. Und im TIA habe ich nun eine nichtssagende Animation und muss ich einen Kunden anrufen und ihn fragen wieviel schon übertragen wurde... jippiejaje! :-(

Ein Kollege hat es mal schön auf den Punkt gebracht: "Man kann Scheiße anmalen und mit Parfum bespritzen, aber es bleibt Scheiße!"

P.S.: Sucht eigentlich gerade jemand einen Hausmeister, Gärtener oder sonst was? Ich halte das nicht mehr aus... :sm23:


----------



## RONIN (28 September 2015)

Kann ich gut verstehen, ich hab mir die Frage schon gestellt als ich mal ein Projekt über einen lahmen VPN-Tunnel auf ein Panel spielen musste.
Das gewöhnliche Übertragen auf ein 15"Comfort hat dann ca. 4min gedauert, in denen ich nicht wusste ob sich überhaupt was tut und ob ich ich mich nicht
ins Auto setzen muss, weil der Transfer fehlgeschlagen ist.

 Aber Firmwareupdate über Fernwartung ist auf Grund der allgemeinen "Betriebssicherheit" von TIA schon ein wenig risky.... 
Da kannst du das Ding schnell mal Panel schnell mal zum Ziegelstein machen.

Ich würde aber trotzdem mal den Support anschreiben, damit wir die Byte-Anzeige oder eine richtige Fortschrittsanzeige wieder bekommen, nicht diese Alibi-mäßige Sanduhr.


----------



## Human (28 September 2015)

Ziegelstein... mauern kann ich auch ein bisschen, nur nicht gerade... 

Naja, was willste machen? Ich kann jetzt nicht mit jedem neuen Update vom TIA eine Weltreise machen und mal jedes Panel auf die neue Firmware updaten nur weil es etwas riskant ist?!

Naja, da beim SUpport kommt doch eh nur zurück: "Ich leite es mal an die Entwicklung weiter, kann auch nix machen!" und wenn ich dann zum nächsten "7 nach 5"-Treffen gehe, dann wird da wieder eine sinnlose Erweiterung vorgestellt, die so sinnvoll wie ein Pimmel am Papst ist... ist zwar schon ein bisschen her, aber bei der letzten Veraanstaltung haben die einen "Style-Editor" vorgestellt. Puh... hab ich jetzt noch nie gebraucht...
Ich bin mir sicher, dass es so laufen wird wie mit dem WinCCflex: Es kommt daher und ist schlimm. Es wird so lange herumoperiert bis es einigermaßen tut und dann wird wieder was Neues erfunden, das noch schlimmer ist... zumindest sehe ich so perfancemaßig keinen Aufwärtstrend...
Das älteste Programmiergerät, das ich jemals in Händen hatte war so ein klobiger Riesenkoffer für die S5... wow... das lief alles flüssig... außer die Disketten... da wurde noch jedes Bit einzeln auf die Floppydisk gemeißelt...
dann hab ich mal einem beim S5-Programmieren zugeschaut auf einem Win95-Rechner... sah auch noch ganz flott aus...
die Anfänge von S7 habe ich nicht mitbekommen... aber auf einem 500MHz-Rechner stelle ich mir das nicht so optimal vor... läuft auf heutiger Hardware gut, ProTool stelle ich mir auch so vor...
dann WinCC flexible... träge... die Sysnchronisation mit Step7 unerträglich... (hat das Ding eigentlich mal einer ohne Step7 aufgemacht? Kaum Wartezeit beim öffenen des Programms/des Projekts...)...
und jetzt halt TIA...

oje... und ich hab noch 40 Jahre zu arbeiten... :shock:


----------



## Schnitzel (28 September 2015)

Es geht wieder rund 

STEP 7 V13 SP1 und WinCC V13 SP1 Update 5:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/109311724


WinCC Runtime Advanced V13 SP1 Update 5:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/109311423


WinCC Runtime Professional V13 SP1 Update 5:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109439573



Viele Grüße


----------



## vollmi (28 September 2015)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Es geht wieder rund
> 
> STEP 7 V13 SP1 und WinCC V13 SP1 Update 5:
> 
> https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/109311724



Das was die hier mitliefern ist doch kein Änderungsverzeichnis. Die können mir doch nicht sagen, dass diese 5 Punke das einzige ist was sie verbessert haben seit Upd4.

mfG René


----------



## Human (28 September 2015)

Na toll... wieder auf alle Panels eine neue Firmware aufspielen... ich häng mich auf... :sw18:


----------



## Ralle (28 September 2015)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Es geht wieder rund
> 
> STEP 7 V13 SP1 und WinCC V13 SP1 Update 5:
> 
> ...



Das sind 2 GB für ein paar Änderungen und das alle 2 Monate. Die müssen echt krank sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da kann ich ja das 4er überspringen.





vollmi schrieb:


> Das was die hier mitliefern ist doch kein Änderungsverzeichnis. Die können mir doch nicht sagen, dass diese 5 Punke das einzige ist was sie verbessert haben seit Upd4.
> 
> mfG René



Da kann ich ja das 5er überspringen und warten bis das 6er Rauskommt.


----------



## Aventinus (28 September 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das was die hier mitliefern ist doch kein Änderungsverzeichnis. Die können mir doch nicht sagen, dass diese 5 Punke das einzige ist was sie verbessert haben seit Upd4.
> 
> mfG René


Wieviele Punkte hast du denn erwartet? 8?


----------



## Ralle (28 September 2015)

Das sind dann 400MB pro Punkt. Meine Güte ...


----------



## Ralle (28 September 2015)

TIA-HMI für Comfort-Panel:

In einem Projekt sind 3 Button gruppiert. Die Gruppierung ist nicht mehr aufzuheben. 

Einziger Weg, den ich bisher fand: Gruppierung->bearbeiten, dann jeden Button einzeln kopieren und im Fenster wieder einfügen. Das rauszufinden dauert wieder 30 Minuten. 

TIA ist ein Zeitfresser ohne Ende.


----------



## Human (28 September 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> TIA-HMI für Comfort-Panel:
> 
> In einem Projekt sind 3 Button gruppiert. Die Gruppierung ist nicht mehr aufzuheben.
> 
> ...



http://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/73306-gruppierung-aufheben-geht-nicht-mehr.html

Ist vielleicht nicht wirklich schneller, aber in Beitrag #8 wird noch ein Lösungsvorschlag gegeben... hat mich mit Google 5 Minuten gekostet das Problem... 5 Minuten zuviel, aber trotzdem...


----------



## Ralle (28 September 2015)

Human schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/73306-gruppierung-aufheben-geht-nicht-mehr.html
> 
> Ist vielleicht nicht wirklich schneller, aber in Beitrag #8 wird noch ein Lösungsvorschlag gegeben... hat mich mit Google 5 Minuten gekostet das Problem... 5 Minuten zuviel, aber trotzdem...



Danke, bei mir waren das nicht ganz so viele, dafür ging es mit o.g. Methode.
Ich sollte wohl immer gleich googeln , aber oft ist die richtige Fragestellung entscheidend, um auch was zu finden! Im Forum ist die Suche irgendwie schwieriger. (finde ich)

Unverständlich: ich hatte die Gruppe aus einem anderen Projekt kopiert, in beiden Projekten war die Gruppe nicht aufzulösen. Also kopieren die das irgendwie mit!

Noch unverständlicher: Der von dir genannte Workaround ist ja schon ein Jahr alt. :shock: Da kann man mal sehen, wie interessiert die Herren bei Siemens, an der Beseitigung solcher Bugs sind. Aber bei jedem Mini-Update mind. 2 GB Spam erzeugen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2015)

Die hatten doch in WinCCflexibel, nach langer Lernphase den Button eingebaut.
Warum müssen die das erneut lernen ... das ist doch nicht war.


----------



## RONIN (28 September 2015)

Ja Wahnsinn, da hat sich ja richtig was getan... 

Was mich so stört ist auch die absolut nichts sagende Beschreibung.


			
				Update Liesmich schrieb:
			
		

> RuntimeDie Darstellung und die Bedienbarkeit von Bildobjekten in Runtime wrude verbessert.E/A-Feld
> Grafisches ER/A-Feld
> Symbolisches E/A-Feld
> HTML-Browser
> ...


Was heißt das nun, bzw. was genau wurde verbessert?

Bei den E/A-Feldern weiß ich, dass wenn die am Panel ein wenig kleiner sind (nicht extrem klein), die Dinger schwerer zu treffen sind.
Musste aus div. Flexible-Vorlagen die EA-Felder vergrößern damit Sie z.B. auf nem TP1200 zu treffen sind.

Symbolisches E/A-Feld. Hat man endlich mal diesen verdammten Rollbalken größer gemacht? Egal wie groß man die Schrift macht, das Ding
ist immer gleich beschi**en. Das war schon in Flexible so und wird sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit Upd. 6 ändern.

PDF-Anzeige. Wissen wir ja eh schon wie performant dass Ding ist...

Von der Rezeptur-anzeige weiß ich nichts da ich um dass Ding nen riesen Bogen mache, aber es wurden hier ja auch einige Probleme vermeldet.
Und grad bei so nem Ding wie bei den Rezepturanzeigen, wo in der freien Wildbahn so viele Bastellösungen rumlaufen (um irgendwas zu erreichen dass man von der Anzeige so nicht bekommt), hat sich was geändert, aber keiner weiß was...

SlideIn-Bilder. Wie toll die sind hatte ich ja HIER schon beschrieben. Ist das jetzt besser? Was ist das Aufrufverhalten?
Die lahme Performance oder bezieht sich der Fix auf ein Problem von dem ich noch nichts wusste.

*Was ich damit sagen will.*
Jedes mal wenn was mit dem Update "verbessert" wird muss man selber prüfen und versuchen was den genau gemacht wurde.
Man muss jetzt an nem Projekt versuchen ob ein Problem dass man hatte jetzt weg ist, oder ob es immer noch da ist. :sb6:

Die könnten doch zumindest schreiben:Symbolisches E/A-Feld​Die Breite des Rollbalken wird jetzt über die Schriftgröße bestimmt oder ist frei wählbar​
​


----------



## UniMog (28 September 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das was die hier mitliefern ist doch kein Änderungsverzeichnis. Die können mir doch nicht sagen, dass diese 5 Punke das einzige ist was sie verbessert haben seit Upd4.
> 
> mfG René



Was die wirklich alles gemacht haben oder nicht.... denke das man uns hier nicht alles erzählt..... Das wäre ja wie Selbstmord


----------



## RONIN (28 September 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das sind 2 GB für ein paar Änderungen und das alle 2 Monate. Die müssen echt krank sein.


Das schon, aber bei dem Sauhaufen den die wahrscheinlich beieinander haben ist es verständlich dass Sie
lieber konsistent (ist ja auch das Lieblingswort der TIA-Entwickler) die ganze Software überspielen.

Es könnte ja sein dass ein Entwickler beim Trendcontrol was ändert das wiederum die Hardware-Funktionstasten bei den Touchpanels beeinflussen
kann. Den Zusammenhang hab ich ja schon gesehen. Da ist denen (und auch mir) das Risiko zu groß, nur ausgewählte Komponenten upzudaten.


----------



## silverfreaky (28 September 2015)

Aber billiger ist doch TIA.Der Chef spart Kohle.Das sollte euch Ansporn genug sein.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 September 2015)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Aber billiger ist doch TIA.Der Chef spart Kohle.Das sollte euch Ansporn genug sein.




billig ..... ja.... aber nicht preiswert


----------



## RONIN (28 September 2015)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Aber billiger ist doch TIA.Der Chef spart Kohle.Das sollte euch Ansporn genug sein.


Helft mir mal mit dem Witz auf die Sprünge...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 September 2015)

Wie stellt Siemens sich das eigentlich mit den HSPs im TIA-Updater vor,  wenn 30 Updates zur Verfügung stehen und ich diese einspielen will, bin ich fast eine Stunde damit beschäftigt die einzelnen Dialoge abzunicken, bzw. erst bei jedem einzelnen Paket "Download" , abwarten, "Installieren" und dann nochmal bestätigen. Geht das wirklich nicht in einem Rutsch? Warum konnte Step7 das?
Dieser Updater macht mir auch den Eindruck, als sein das eine Azubi-Arbeit gewesen. Wenn man sich so die Dialogfenster anschaut.


----------



## ebt'ler (28 September 2015)

```
Update 1: Die Stabilität beim Arbeiten mit dem TIA Portal wurde verbessert.

Update 3:
Die Stabilität beim Arbeiten mit dem TIA Portal wurde u. a. auf Basis des Feedbacks aus rückgesendeten Crashreports verbessert.

Update 4:
Die Stabilität beim Arbeiten mit dem TIA Portal wurde u. a. auf Basis des Feedbacks aus rückgesendeten Crashreports verbessert.

Update 5: 
Die Stabilität beim Arbeiten mit dem TIA Portal wurde u. a. auf Basis des Feedbacks aus zurückgesendeten Crashreports verbessert.
```

Ja, sehr informativ. 
Aber solange es immer stabiler wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2015)

ebt'ler schrieb:


> Ja, sehr informativ.
> Aber solange es immer stabiler wird.



Das Portal mittlerweile so Stabil, das es schon wieder instabil wird.


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2015)

Ja, mein Portal ist auch ziemlich stabil.

[Ironie]

Es gibt da gleich mehrere Arten von Stabil:

1. Extremstabil --> Es tut sich gar nichts mehr, ein Click irgendwohin bewirkt --- NICHTS --- Das ist so stabil, dass nicht Schlimmes mehr passieren kann, sehr gut!
2. Teigigstabil   --> wenn ich irgendwas mache, dann kann es schon mal daueren, bis man eine Reaktin bekommt.
3. Resistentstabil --> wenn ich versuche per copy & paste zu arbeiten funktiniert häufiger das Einfügen nicht (schon gar nicht aus Excellisten o.ä.) Das ist auch so eine Art Stabilität.
4. Wiederholstabil --> Ich kann bestimmte Fehler provozieren und reproduzieren, das klappt immer sehr stabil.
5. Gruppenstabil --> Wenn sich Gruppierungen nicht mehr auflösen lassen, ist das soch eher ein Feature, da kann keiner ausversehen drin rumpfuschen. Prima!
6. Lernkurvenstabil --> Nach jedem Update geht die Lernkurve von Neuem los, denn keiner weiß, ob die Fehler noch genauso funktionieren, die Workarounds ebenso. Das hält die Spannung.

[/Ironie]


----------



## vollmi (29 September 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> *Was ich damit sagen will.*
> Jedes mal wenn was mit dem Update "verbessert" wird muss man selber prüfen und versuchen was den genau gemacht wurde.
> Man muss jetzt an nem Projekt versuchen ob ein Problem dass man hatte jetzt weg ist, oder ob es immer noch da ist. :sb6:




Du kannst davon ausgehen dass das Problem weg ist. 

... und gegen ein neues eingetauscht wurde. Nennt sich volles Umtauschrecht 

Ist wie Kinderüberraschung. Spannend, was zum Spielen. Aber keine Schokolade, die gibts nur bei mir.

mfG René


----------



## blimaa (1 Oktober 2015)

Hi

Wer hatte den schon genug mut um zu updaten?
Läufts stabil?
Konntet Ihr Verbesserungen finden?

Gruss blimaa


----------



## de vliegende hollander (1 Oktober 2015)

blimaa schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wer hatte den schon genug mut um zu updaten?
> Läufts stabil?
> ...



Ich versuche es heute mal...
Bin im Moment noch im projektierungsfase , so kann es nich viel schaden..

https://support.industry.siemens.co...ep-7-v13-sp1-and-wincc-v13-sp1?dti=0&lc=en-WW

Bram


----------



## erzteufele (2 Oktober 2015)

absoluter Müll dreck mist grml ...

muss ich jetzt echt v10.5 installieren das ich an des beschissene programm rankomme ...


----------



## ChristophD (2 Oktober 2015)

ja musst du !

Die "Kompatibilitätslinie" beginnt mit der V11.
Eventuell funktioniert es wenn du eine unspezifizierte S7-1200 anlegst und dann die Daten hochlädst?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## erzteufele (2 Oktober 2015)

ne geht auch nicht... erstmal altes laptop auskramen weil v10.5 keine 64bit BS unterstützt ... dann habe ich alles weggeschmissen ... großer fehler ... v10.5 irgendwo ausem netz ziehen ... bin gespannt ob sich der aufwand lohnt :evil:


----------



## ChristophD (2 Oktober 2015)

hast du den das V10.5 Projekt nicht mehr?


----------



## Ralle (6 Oktober 2015)

Ich bekomme eine Bibliothek bereitgestellt, erstellt in V12. Immerhin oder soll ich sagen "Gott sei Dank" nicht schreibgeschützt!

1. V13 kann diese Bibliothek nicht öffnen, migrieren oder sonstwas, Endung ist ".zal12".
2. Ich öffne eine VM mit V12, versuche die zu öffnen, geht nicht, als Bibliothek einfügen, geht nicht.
3. Ich versuche die ".zal12" zu dearchivieren. (Dazu muß ich bei Dateiname "*.*" einfügen, sonst bekomme ich die ".zal12" nicht mal zur Auswahl.
    Da kommt dann die Meldung:  "Diese Dateierweiterung ist nicht zulässig!" Ok, war eigentlich klar, ABER: Trotzdem speichert TIA das Ergebnis in ein Verzeichnis auf die Festplatte. OHOH!
4. Diese nun "gescheiterte" Dearchivierungsversion will ich als globale Bibliothek öffnen: Meldung: "Falsche Version, sie benötigen mindestens V12 SP1 (Ich habe V12 Upd3).
5. Ich öffnen eine andere VM mit V12 SP1. Ja, ich hab allen möglichen "Scheiß" in irgendwelchen Gigabyteschluckenden VM rumliegen, nun weiß ich, dass ich richtig lag. 
6. Dort nun kann ich die "gescheiterte" Dearchivierungsversion als Bibliothek öffnen, der Baustein ist vorhanden, den füge ich nun in ein Projekt ein und hoffe darauf, dass ich dieses mit meiner V13 öffnen kann.


Fazit: Das ganze hat mich 2 Stunden gekostet, nur um einen (1) Baustein in mein Pojekt zu bekommen. Ich hab alles ausprobiert, was nur ging, zufällig kam ich darauf die Dearchivierung zu versuchen. Sicher bin ich nur zu blöd gewesen, das richtig zu machen, aber was soll ich machen...

*Danke Siemens, für NICHTS!" Ihr seid wirklich die Größten!

*PS: Die dearchivierte Bibliothek kann ich dann unter V13 auch öffnen und hochrüsten.

Die Frage ist nun, wo versteckt sich die Archivier- und Dearchivierfunktion für Bibliotheken. Kann mit das mal bitte jemand verraten.

PS2: Archivieren hab ich gefunden: Rechtsklick auf die Bibo. Aber wo dearchiviere ich das Teilchen nun wieder??? 

PS3: Anruf eines Kundigen. Die Dearchivierfunktion findet sich unter "Extras/Globale Bibliotheken..."

letztes Fazit: Ja wirklich, ich bin zu doof für TIA, da muß man doch drauf kommen, bei so einer durchdachten, strukturierten und nach neuesten Standards erstellten Bedienoberflächen.


----------



## RONIN (6 Oktober 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> bei so einer durchdachten, strukturierten und nach neuesten Standards erstellten Bedienoberflächen.


Kann ich verstehen, wenn ich so einen Fuzzi treffen sollte der mir vom modernen Bedienkonzept in TIA erzählen will....
Je mehr Sie hinzufügen/ausbessern desto größer das durcheinander.

@Ralle: Die .zap und .zal Dateien sind ganz normale zip-Archive. Die kannst du auch in .zip umbenennen und dann ohne TIA entpacken.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen, wenn ich so einen Fuzzi treffen sollte der mir vom modernen Bedienkonzept in TIA erzählen will....
> Je mehr Sie hinzufügen/ausbessern desto größer das durcheinander.
> 
> @Ralle: Die .zap und .zal Dateien sind ganz normale zip-Archive. Die kannst du auch in .zip umbenennen und dann ohne TIA entpacken.



auch eine eigenschaft was die sache so Bedienerfreundlich macht, wenn es 'Zip' ist sollen
Sie es doch einfach 'Zip' nennen und nicht 'Zupdibilidat'.

Wahrscheinlich hat da so ein BWLer wieder 3,436987 Cent Lizensgebühren gesparrt.


----------



## RONIN (6 Oktober 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> auch eine eigenschaft was die sache so Bedienerfreundlich macht, wenn es 'Zip' ist sollen
> Sie es doch einfach 'Zip' nennen und nicht 'Zupdibilidat'.




Ne, Siemens kann das nicht einfach "zip" nennen, sonst wäre es doch NIH.

Aber seien wir froh dass es so ist. Stell dir vor die TIA-Jungs hätten tatsächlich versucht ihr eigenes Kompressionsformat zu verbrechen...
Dann hätten wir Archive die man aus höheren Versionen nicht mehr einfach öffnen kann oder möglicherweise vorher migrieren muss. *Schauder*

Das mit dem umbenennen in .zip war das erste was ich probiert habe als ich gesehen habe dass die Dateien mit "z" beginnen.
Wenn's nicht so wär, würde ich die integrierte Archivier-Funktion nicht verwenden, wäre viel zu riskant.


----------



## ChristophD (6 Oktober 2015)

und mit 7Zip spart ihr auch auch noch das Umbenennen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 Oktober 2015)

Mit Upd5 scheint in WinCC Professional es Animieren von Poligon nicht mehr zu funktionieren.
bei mir (WinCC Advanced auch Upd5) geht es.

kann jemand dass bestätigen ?

Bram


----------



## Human (8 Oktober 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> auch eine eigenschaft was die sache so Bedienerfreundlich macht, wenn es 'Zip' ist sollen
> Sie es doch einfach 'Zip' nennen und nicht 'Zupdibilidat'.



Naja, dem kann ich nur bedingt zustimmen. Wenn man zum Beispiel die Office-Dateien mit den x-Endungen (.xlsx, docx usw.) genauer betrachtet sind das auch zip-Dateien.

Der Unterschied ist nur, dass wenn man auf ein Office-Dokument einen Doppelklick macht, dann öffnet sich Office und zeigt mir an was ich sehen will.

Beim TIA wäre das sicher auch toll wenn man einfach die Dateiendungen zap11-13 und zal11-13 einfach dem TIA zuordnen könnte, beim Doppelklick fragt das Ding dann wohin das Projekt gespeichert werden soll, dann wenn nötig hochrüsten und alles wäre toll...


----------



## de vliegende hollander (9 Oktober 2015)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Mit Upd5 scheint in WinCC Professional es Animieren von Poligon nicht mehr zu funktionieren.
> bei mir (WinCC Advanced auch Upd5) geht es.
> 
> kann jemand dass bestätigen ?
> ...



Keine Panik.... Kollege hat die Eigenschaften zugeklappt gehabt..
Alles ist wieder im grünen Bereich 

Bram


----------



## Ralle (13 Oktober 2015)

Je länger ich mit TIA arbeite, um so schlimmer wird es. Wie kann man nur sowas verbocken?
Alles was gut ist an TIA (z.Bsp. wenn man Variablen umbenennt, werden sie gleich überall im Programm korrigiert, Man kann prima strukturen erweitern, alles wird angepaßt im Programm).

Aber der Workflow will sich einfach nicht einstellen. Es ist einfach unmöglich, flüssig, logisch irgendwie halbwegs inspiriert zu arbeiten. Man muß ständig irgenwo mit der Maus hinclicken, nicht einmal, nein mehrmals. Hat man eine Variable korrigiert, Enter fertig, nein, nochmal Enter oder sogar noch einmal. Dann wiederum gibt es Stellen (im Graph-Editor) wenn man dort ändert und Enter drückt, wird eine neue Zeile für eine Funktion eingefügt, mit dem Rest des Textes, also gibt es Errormeldungen. Das ist so abnervend. Will man z.Bsp. Variablentexte ändern, geht man mit der Maustaste rein, dann mit der Cursortaste nach links. Der Cursor hält aber nicht links an, nein, er läuft raus aus der Zeile und man muß wieder reinclicken. Es ist zum Haare ausraufen. 

Ich frage mich wirklich, wie halten die Jungs hier, die TIA Klasse finden, das aus? Ich hänge den ganzen Tag daran und es nervt einfach nur.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Oktober 2015)

Wie und wo änderst du den deine Variable?

Mir hat das bisher noch keine Probleme bereitet.


----------



## Matze001 (14 Oktober 2015)

Meine Lösung um gescheit mit dem TIAP zu schaffen:

1. SCL
2. F-FUP

Der SCL Editor ist, im Gegensatz zu Classic, genial geworden. Das automatische Kommentieren und Einrücken nervt ein wenig, aber irgendwo kann man das abschalten.
Die Autovervollständigung sparrt richtig Zeit. (Gilt aber vermutlich für alle Sprachen).

WinCCAdvanced unterscheidet sich von der Funktion kaum zu WinCCflex - außer das es für alles etwas länger braucht.

Das einzig nervige ist wirklich, dass bei jeder kleinen Änderung der gesamte Code einmal kompiliert wird (1200er) und der Download 
dadurch schonmal ne Minute dauert. Aber wenn man sich auf IBN stressen lässt ist man eh nicht gut beraten.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## vollmi (14 Oktober 2015)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Der SCL Editor ist, im Gegensatz zu Classic, genial geworden. Das automatische Kommentieren und Einrücken nervt ein wenig, aber irgendwo kann man das abschalten.



Was am automatischen Einrücken nicht gut ist kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Hab das hier jetzt schon von einigen gelesen.

Das ist doch okay das in einer Controllstruktur die nächste Ebene eingerückt wird und wenn sich darin nochmal eine Kontrollstruktur befindet, diese auch wieder eingerückt wird.

mfG René


----------



## UniMog (14 Oktober 2015)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Meine Lösung um gescheit mit dem TIAP zu schaffen:
> 
> 1. SCL
> 2. F-FUP
> ...




Benutzt Du nur SCL ????? Das gesamte Programm ????


----------



## Ralle (14 Oktober 2015)

@RN
Nur mal ein Beispiel, leider geht das nicht mit Screens, weil da bei Aktivierung des Screencopy-Programmes die Darstellung im Code wechselt:




1. Ich habe ein KOP/FUP Netzwerk mit einem Bausteinaufruf, daran eine rel. lange DB-Variable. Die will ich ändern (nur teilweise)
2. Ich klicke einmal rauf, aktiviert, nun könnte ich eine neue Variable eingeben, die die alte überschreibt.
3. Ich klicke nochmal drauf, nun wird die komplett markiert. Das Feld ist NATÜRLICH zu klein, also sehe ich nicht die ganze Variable.
4. Ich geht mit dem Cursor nach rechts, um an das Ende der Variable zu kommen oder ich klicke ein drittes Mal, um den Cursor dorthin zu bekommen, wo ich ändern will.
5. Nun ändere ich die Variable, z.Bsp. nur eine Ziffer.
6. Nun erschein unten drunter das Auswahlfenster, schick, brauch ich aber in diesem Fall nicht, also einem Enter zum Bestätigen, das Fenster schließt sich.
7. Nun noch mal Enter oder Klick mit der Maus woandershin, um ganz aus dem Feld zu kommen.

Das ist der Ablauf für das Ändern einer einizigen Variable.
Ich hab gerade ein Umlaufsystem mit Stoppern und HuPos. Da kopiere ich dies Bausteine einfach und ändere dann die nötigen Variablen. Da bekommst du zu viel, wenn du das den ganzen Tag machst.
Das noch das immr noch spürbar träge TIA.

Ach so, wenn ich neue Bausteine einsetze, dann nervt der Editor mit diesen gelben Fensterchen, die mir den Variablenkommentar und den Typ anzeigen. Das wird immer unter dem Cursor angezeigt. Will ich da gar nicht eingeben, weils ein FB ist und ich nicht alle Inputs belege, dann kann ich nit mit der Maus drunterklicken, denn da ist das gelbe Fensterlten. Ich muß den Cursor nehmen oder mit der Maus das Fensterchen schließen. Das nervt arg, bei neuen Bausteinen.

Dann sehe ich, oh, ein Schreibfehler in der Variable. (Ein Ausgang).
Also rechte Maustaste auf den Ausgang, "Gehe zu" ... "Definition", die Symboltabelle macht auf, ich bin dort. Das ist gut, aber es gibt keinen Shortcut, man hampelt wieder mit der Maus rum, über mehrere Menüebenen.
Ein Klick auf die Variablenbezeichnung im Symboleditor, die ganze Variable ist markiert, ok, kann ich sie komplett überschreiben, will ich ja nicht, Cursor oder Maustaste und ich komme "in" die Variable.

Ich will ganz nach vorne an den Anfang, also Cursor nach links und gedrückt halten.
Was passiert? Der Cursor rennt links raus aus der Variable und ich muß die Prozedur wiederholen.

Das ganze Programm ist voll von diesen kleinen sinnlosen Aktionen, nicht zu Ende gedachten tollen Sachen zu kurzen Eingabemasken für Variablen.
Wirklich wichtige Sachen fehlen. In KOP z.Bsp. sind Array-Indizes nicht mit einer anderen Farbe gekennzeichnet. Das liest und sicht sich megaanstrengend.




"#CellIdx" in einer anderen Farbe, das wäre eine wirklich Hilfe, noch schlimmer, wenn man gleich 2 oder mehrere Indizes in der Variable hat. Leider braucht man das ja nun ständig, wegen der symbolischen Programmierung. Anders kann man gar nicht flexibel programmieren.


----------



## Ralle (14 Oktober 2015)

PS: Nicht zu vergessen der wenige Platz, der im Fenster für den eigentlichen Code übrig bleibt.
Ich komme mir manchmal vor wie am PG675 (Gott hab es selig).
Ehrlich gesagt, seitdem ich wirklich mit TIA arbeiten muß empfinde ich die DOS-Zeiten tatsächlcih wieder als gar nicht so schlecht. Das muß ein Hersteller erst einmal hinbekommen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2015)

zur Drives kommt doch V14, dann haben Sie das Werkezug noch einmal komplett
auf Links gezogen. Dann wird alles besser ... Vielleicht.

... ach ja ich mit Drives meine ich die SPS-Drives 2016.


----------



## Ralle (14 Oktober 2015)

Noch was zur Symbolik.

Die ist jedesmal nach schließen von TIA nicht mehr sortiert. Also darf man (ich hab die Symboliktabellen etwas unterteilt) jedesmal alle Tabellen neu sortieren. Aber da reicht nicht ein Klick, nein aus unerfindlichen Gründen gibt es mehrere Sortiermöglichkeiten, die dann jeweils weitergechaltet werden.


----------



## vollmi (14 Oktober 2015)

Also Designmässig sind sicher noch einige Schwächen da. 
Mich nervt z.B. das man das Fensterlayout im Fenster nicht speichern kann.
Man geht z.B. online schiebt sich die Spalten so das man den Aktualwert (in AWL VKE, AKKU etc) sehen kann und trotzdem die Symbolkommentare mitkriegt. Geht dann offline schiebt es sich wieder so das man wieder alles richtig sieht. 
Schliesst das Fenster macht es nochmal auf und es ist wieder alles so wie ursprünglich und die ganze Schieberrei geht wieder von vorne los.

Nichtsdestotrotz, muss ich grade einen Treiber in SAIA AWL aka IL erweitern. Ich kotz gleich.

mfG René

mfG René


----------



## Human (26 Oktober 2015)

[SUB]Es gibt schon das Update 6 fürs TIA und hat diesmal nur schlappe 744 MB: https://support.industry.siemens.co...s-für-step-7-v13-und-wincc-v13?dti=0&lc=de-WW
Zum Update 5 steht jetzt da: "Dieses Update wurde zurückgezogen. Bitte installieren Sie Update 6."
Und wieder geht das Upgedate in eine neue Runde und hat sicher wieder ein paar nette Überraschungen für uns zu bieten... :-?[/SUB]

Stimmt nicht, hab mich vertan!


----------



## ChristophD (26 Oktober 2015)

Human schrieb:


> Es gibt schon das Update 6 fürs TIA und hat diesmal nur schlappe 744 MB: https://support.industry.siemens.co...s-für-step-7-v13-und-wincc-v13?dti=0&lc=de-WW
> 
> Zum Update 5 steht jetzt da: "Dieses Update wurde zurückgezogen. Bitte installieren Sie Update 6."
> 
> Und wieder geht das Upgedate in eine neue Runde und hat sicher wieder ein paar nette Überraschungen für uns zu bieten... :-?



VORSICHT!
Das ist das Update 6 zu V13.0 ! und das ist vom 13.11.2014!
Also schon locker bleiben und mal durch die Hose atmen!


----------



## Human (26 Oktober 2015)

Hi Christoph,

danke, hab auf der falschen Seite gesucht... :-?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2015)

Human schrieb:


> Hi Christoph,
> 
> danke, hab auf der falschen Seite gesucht... :-?



kann passieren, die Update Rate lag ja auch mal bei einen gefühlten Wochenrhythmus.


----------



## rogseut (1 November 2015)

Bitte prüfen ob ihr gleiches Problem habt. Habe im OB1 in den temp variablen ein bool deklariert.  Nun passen die Daten im Temp nicht. Diesen Bug hab ich gestern erst entdeckt.  Könnt ihr das mal bei euch Testen? Ich hab TIA SP1 Upd 5 mit einer 314C


----------



## rogseut (1 November 2015)

rogseut schrieb:


> Bitte prüfen ob ihr gleiches Problem habt. Habe im OB1 in den temp variablen ein bool deklariert.  Nun passen die Daten im Temp nicht. Diesen Bug hab ich gestern erst entdeckt.  Könnt ihr das mal bei euch Testen? Ich hab TIA SP1 Upd 5 mit einer 314C


Ach ja ganz oben als erstes das bool rein.


----------



## MSB (1 November 2015)

rogseut schrieb:


> Ach ja ganz oben als erstes das bool rein.


Wenn du damit oberhalb der div. Standard-OB-Var meinst, dann ist der Bug aber aller höchstens, das TIA keinen Fehler/Warnung ausspuckt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2015)

rogseut schrieb:


> Ach ja ganz oben als erstes das bool rein.



Das sollte man schon in der Classic Welt nicht machen.


----------



## rogseut (1 November 2015)

Ohh okay. Schön aber warum in aller Welt macht das TIA einfach so ohne rot zu werden.  Ich erwarte hier das ein System solche Fehler abfängt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2015)

rogseut schrieb:


> Ohh okay. Schön aber warum in aller Welt macht das TIA einfach so ohne rot zu werden.  Ich erwarte hier das ein System solche Fehler abfängt.



Üblicherweise stürzt bei solchen Fehlern das Sydtem bis zum
Bluescreen ab, da muss irgend etwas bei deiner Installation 
schief gelaufen sein. 

Der Support empfiehlt in solchen Fällen eine komplette 
Neuinstallation des Rechners und das so oft, bist du es
leid bist und Friseur wirst.


----------



## rogseut (3 November 2015)

Das errinnert mich an einen Witz. Hr.Doktor immer wenn ich so oder so mache dann tut es weh. Dann machen sie halt nicht so oder so.


----------



## blimaa (7 November 2015)

Hi

Liebe TIA V13 SP1 upd5 Benutzer
Ich hatte noch immer nicht den Mut mir das Update 5 zu laden. Ich schliesse aus den relativ wenigen Beträgen zu Upd5 heraus, dass dieses relativ stabil läuft ohne grossen (üblichen) Bugs?!? Oder soll ich lieber auf V14 warten? 

Gruss blimaa


----------



## vollmi (7 November 2015)

blimaa schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Liebe TIA V13 SP1 upd5 Benutzer
> Ich hatte noch immer nicht den Mut mir das Update 5 zu laden. Ich schliesse aus den relativ wenigen Beträgen zu Upd5 heraus, dass dieses relativ stabil läuft ohne grossen (üblichen) Bugs?!?



Da sie  bei Upd5 nix wirklich weltbewegendes verändert haben, ist es unwahrscheinlich dass gross was gepfuscht wurde.

Ein 2gigabyte Hauch von Nichts.

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2015)

blimaa schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Liebe TIA V13 SP1 upd5 Benutzer
> Ich hatte noch immer nicht den Mut mir das Update 5 zu laden. Ich schliesse aus den relativ wenigen Beträgen zu Upd5 heraus, dass dieses relativ stabil läuft ohne grossen (üblichen) Bugs?!? Oder soll ich lieber auf V14 warten?
> ...



V14 wird wahrscheinlich zur SPS/Drives erscheinen ...
aber erst zur 2016 ...

Die V14 sollte man dann mit der Kneifzange anfassen,
da das TIA-Portal mal wieder neu erfunden wird.


----------



## RONIN (10 November 2015)

Sagt mal, bin ich zu blöd oder haben die bei TIA die Möglichkeit entfernt Unterordner für seinen Meldungen zu erstellen.

Ich hab nur die eine Liste - HMI-Meldungen. Bei Flex kann man mit Rechtsklick neue Unterordner (Gruppen/Listen wie auch immer) erstellen.
Da konnte man einfach für den jeweiligen Anlagenteil einen Unterordner erstellen.

Wo haben die denn das bei TIA gelassen?


----------



## testuser (10 November 2015)

diese möglichleit gibt es nicht, habe bei in einem projekt mit WinCC RT Advanced nachgesehen.

unterordner (oder -gruppen) scheint man nur bei bereits vorhandenen ordnern (z.B. bilder, bildverwaltung, usw.) hinzufügen zu können.


----------



## RONIN (10 November 2015)

Sehr ärgerlich, ab 300+ (oder 628 hier) Meldungen und vielen Anlagenteilen wird die eine Liste echt unbequem. :-(
Man teilt sich die Nummerrkreise zwar schon ein, aber trotzdem...

Das hat mit bei Flex im gut gefallen.

EDIT:
Mal was positives: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das TIA jetzt endlich "führende Nullen" in den E/A-Feldern kann.
Hat ja nur X-Jahr seit Flex und WinCC-Scada gebraucht bis Sie da drauf gekommen sind.... :wink:


----------



## faust (10 November 2015)

Hallo RONIN,

diese (schöne) Möglichkeit der Projektstrukturierung ist leider ersatzlos entfallen 


Gruß, Fred

Edit:
Zu spät...


----------



## Funky (10 November 2015)

Hallo,

Fehlermeldungen kann man in jeden "HMI-Variablen" Ordner anlegen. Siehe Bild.

Die "HMI-Meldung" dienen der zusammenfassten Ansicht bzw. der Bearbeitung.





Harald


----------



## RONIN (10 November 2015)

Funky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Fehlermeldungen kann man in jeden "HMI-Variablen" Ordner anlegen. Siehe Bild.
> 
> Die "HMI-Meldung" dienen der zusammenfassten Ansicht bzw. der Bearbeitung.


Hmmm... würde prinzipiell funktionieren, zumindest für einfache Meldevariablen.
Wenn aber Datenstrukturen dazukommen, scheint's schon nicht mehr so wirklich hinzuhauen.




Bevor man den Struct nicht öffnet und selber das Statuswort anklickt bekommt man keine Meldung zu sehen.
Aber Danke für die Info, besser irgendwas als gar nichts.


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2015)

Querverweise:

Das funktioniert ja halbwegs, aber ...

1. Warum muß man i.d.R. nicht nur einmal auf den angegebenen Querverweis-Link drücken sondern oft 2 Mal? (Z.B. immer, wenn der Querverweis auf anderen Baustein zeigt :-( )
Das nervt !!

2. Wenn ich die Querverweise einer Variable XY haben will, muß ich die mindestens im Code einmal haben oder ich gehe in die ZuLi, dann "Querverweis-Informationen" im Menü.
Kann ich die Variable irgendwo händisch eingeben??? Bisher nichts gefunden.

3. Wenn ich dann die Querverweisliste habe, ist immer der Baustein an oberster Stelle, in dem ich gerade bin. Gehe ich über die Querverweis-Liste in einen anderen Baustein, wird die Querverweisliste umsortiert. Was für ein Mist, so kann ich nicht alle Fundtstellen einfach nacheinander ansehen um etwas zu kontrollieren, sondern muß mir eine Liste auf Papier machen??? Bei häufig genutzten Variablen ist die Liste auch ma lang. Das wissen die TIA-Entwickler natürlich nicht, deren Testumgebung scheint niemals mehr als 3 Bausteine zu enthalten. Anders ist so etwas kaum erklärbar.

4. Bin ich über die Quervereisliste an eine Fundstelle gegangen, dann schau ich oft mehr vom Code an, gehe also in ein anderes NW und klicke auf eine andere Variable. Dann wird sofort ein neuer Querverweis für diese Variable angezeigt. Will ich also in meiner Liste weitergehen, muß ich wieder erst die alte Varianble suchen und dann gibts die Liste und ich kann weiterspringen.

Gibt es da irgendwas permanentes (Querverweis) irgendwo im TIA?

*Workflow geht anders liebe TIA-Stümper!!!


Edit:

Ich habe das Permanente Querverweisfenster doch noch entdeckt! (F11)
Damit geht das, was ich wünsche zu machen, immerhin.
Das ist leider in einem Fenster, das gelichberechtigt mit dem Codefenster ist, so dass man einen Riesenbildschirm der einen Zweitbildschirm benötig, ansonsten immer hin- und herschalten.
Schade, es gibt einfach keine guten Lösungen im TIA, alles halb und ohne Sinn und **Verstand.*


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2015)

Mindestens 3 mal am Tag kann ich nicht mehr korrekt Online gehen.
ich drücke dann auf die "Brille" und die geht sofort wieder aus, online wird nichts angezeigt.
Das aber nicht bei allen Bausteinen (Immer Andere).
Da hilft nur, TIA beenden und neu starten. Diese Verhalten hat auch ein Kollege bei seinem TIA.


----------



## Paul (12 November 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Querverweise
> 
> Gibt es da irgendwas permanentes (Querverweis) irgendwo im TIA?


Mir geht es ganz genau so.
Ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden, wo man einen vernünftigen Überblick hat, über Freie Merkerbereiche, Überschneidungen (Wortzugriff), unbenutzte Symbole (Leichen) etc.
Es gibt zwar was für <Überlappender Zugriff>, aber das muss man anscheinend für jede Variable einzeln anfordern. Ich habe mal zum Testen MW 81 und MW82 genommen, da wurde mir NICHTS von Überschneidung angezeigt. HIER WÄRE ES MAL ANGESAGT ETWAS ROT AUFPOPPEN ZU LASSEN.


Noch ein paar weitere Ärgernisse:
Die Handhabung der Beobachtungstabellen (ehemals VAT) ist eine einzige Zumutung.
Die grünen Leuchtmelder (TRUE/FALSE) sind dermaßen trübe Funzeln, dass ich dreimal hinschauen muss um zu sehen was los ist. Wirklich schön gemacht, mit schwarzem Rahmen und noch einem kleinen weißen Rändchen, das Innere sogar noch ein bisschen schattiert, für 3-D Effekt. Sehr schick.  NUR SEHEN TUST DU NICHTS !!!!!! SO EIN DRECK.
Wenn du in der Variablentabelle einen Wert schnell mal auf 0 Steuern willst (rechter Mausklick), wird die 0 auch in die Spalte „Steuerwert“ eingetragen. Manchmal will man ja zum Testen 23456 in ein PAW schreiben, dann schnell mal <STRG F3 (kotz)> und danach wieder 23456. Muss man jetzt wieder neu eintippen.
Schnell mal mit der Maus 5 Felder (Steuerwerte) markieren und alle zusammen auf 0 steuern geht nicht. Einzeln oder mit den BESCHEUERTEN Häkchen oder mit dem fummeligem winzigem Eckchen unten rechts am Feld.
Mal eben mit „Enter“ eine Leerzeile einfügen geht nicht mehr - > umständliches Maus geklicke.
Wenn man was mit Copy + Paste in diese Leerzeile was reinkopieren will landet es (oft, nicht immer) am Ende der Tabelle.
In der VAT werden keine Symbolkomentare mit angezeigt (zumindest habe ich noch keine gefunden).

S7 Classic: <STRG+1> und <STRG+0> ist  jetzt <STRG+F2> und <STRG+F3>  Die HÖHERE F-Taste ist 0,  die NIEDRIGE ist 1.      WER DENKT SICH SOWAS AUS?
Genau dasselbe mit <STRG SHIFT F>  (F wie Forward) ist jetzt „Gehe rückwärts“  


AWL: Ich rufe einen FC auf. An den FC wird ein Wert (INT) übergeben.
Ich kriege den Wert ums Verrecken nicht dezimal angezeigt (nur HEX).
Keine Ahnung wo das umgestellt wird (vielleicht braucht man das ja auch nicht, ein richtiger Programmierer rechnet auch an der Supermarktkasse in HEX)


AWL Symbolinformationen werden nicht mit angezeigt, obwohl die Spalte „Kommentare“ groß und breit offen ist.
In Extras -> Einstellungen  kann man das anwählen, ist beim nächsten Starten aber wieder weg.
Warum, zum Geier ist so eine elementare und nützliche Anzeige überhaupt abschaltbar?????

DBs: Die Funktion „Datenansicht“ wie in Classic (mit Adresse für jede Zeile) gibt es nicht mehr
Schönen Dank!

DBs : Wenn ich nur (versehentlich) einen einzigen Buchstaben ändere kann ich den DB nicht mehr beobachten.
Den DB einfach schließen, nicht speichern, und alles ist wieder gut,  geht ja nicht.
Statt dessen wird im Projektnavigator jeder FB, FC der mit diesem DB irgendwas zu tun hat als blau/orange angezeigt, auch wenn letztlich im DB gar nichts geändert wurde. KLASSE!

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass diese Typen die das TIA entwickelt haben, noch NIE eine echte Maschine in Betrieb genommen haben, sonst würden sie nicht trauen so einen Dreck auf den Markt zu bringen.

Eine Mini-Maschine, wo es nichts macht, wenn man 3 mal am Tag alle DBs platt machen muss
nervt zwar, aber geht mehr schlecht als recht.
Eine große Anlage die vielleicht schon produziert, aber während de IBN trotzdem noch laufend eingegriffen werden muss: MEINER MEINUNG NACH UNMÖGLICH MIT TIA ZU MACHEN.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 November 2015)

Danke Paul. Einer meiner Kunden nervt mich auch mit TIA ( ist doch die Zukunft und so   ) und ich werde ihm jetzt deinen letzen Satz schicken  ......


----------



## Peter Gedöns (12 November 2015)

Paul schrieb:


> Mir geht es ganz genau so.
> Ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden, wo man einen vernünftigen Überblick hat, über Freie Merkerbereiche, Überschneidungen (Wortzugriff), unbenutzte Symbole (Leichen) etc.
> Es gibt zwar was für <Überlappender Zugriff>, aber das muss man anscheinend für jede Variable einzeln anfordern. Ich habe mal zum Testen MW 81 und MW82 genommen, da wurde mir NICHTS von Überschneidung angezeigt. HIER WÄRE ES MAL ANGESAGT ETWAS ROT AUFPOPPEN ZU LASSEN.



http://www.lmdfdg.at/?q=Belegungsplan+TIA


----------



## RONIN (12 November 2015)

@Ralle, Paul - Schöne Zusammenfassung. Wenn ich eure 2 Beiträge lese fällt mir wieder auf, dass ich dem heute wieder allem begegnet bin.



Ralle schrieb:


> Querverweise:1. ...Warum muß man i.d.R. nicht nur einmal auf den angegebenen Querverweis-Link drücken sondern oft 2 Mal? ...​2. ...Wenn ich die Querverweise einer Variable XY haben will, muß ich die mindestens im Code einmal haben oder ich gehe in die ZuLi, dann "Querverweis-Informationen" im Menü...​...Kann ich die Variable irgendwo händisch eingeben??? Bisher nichts gefunden...​3. ...Wenn ich dann die Querverweisliste habe, ist immer der Baustein an oberster Stelle, in dem ich gerade bin...​...Gehe ich über die Querverweis-Liste in einen anderen Baustein, wird die Querverweisliste umsortiert...​4. ...klicke auf eine andere Variable. Dann wird sofort ein neuer Querverweis für diese Variable angezeigt...​*
> Ich habe das Permanente Querverweisfenster doch noch entdeckt! (F11)*


*Zu 1:* Hmm, bei mir geht's immer mit einem Klick auf den blauen Link, auch in einen anderen Baustein rein.
*Zu 2:* Ohhh ja. Das ärgert mich jedes Mal, dass ich nicht einfach irgendwo ein Fenster habe wo eine Variable eintippen kann und dann die Querverweise dazu bekomme.Was dazu noch besonders toll ist, sind die fehlenden Querverweise (auf das SPS-Programm) in der Visu.
Beispiel: Wenn man ein EA-Feld mit ner Variable als Prozesswert hat und wissen möchte wo die Variable im Programm liegt.​a) Rechtsklick auf die Variable im Eingabebereich "Prozesswert" liefert nix.
b) Klick in den Eingabebereich "Prozesswert" und *Shift+F11* liefert die Querverweise für die Verwendung der Variable innerhalb der Visualisierung, aber nicht in der SPS.​Wenn man aber zum Beispiel bei der Gestaltungsanimation des EA-Felds eine Variable drin hat und dann Shift+F11 drückt, bekommt man keine Information zu dieser.
 Die Shift+F11 Info liefert ausschließlich die Verwendungen der an der Eigenschaft "Prozesswert" projektierten Variable innerhalb der Visu, sonst nix!​c) Klick in den Eingabebereich "Prozesswert" und dann *F11* liefert die "Querverweisliste von "EA_Feld_1" und ooohh Wunder....​*"EA_Feld_1" wird in der Visu ausschließlich von "EA_Feld_1" verwendet.* Na welch Überraschung, wer hätte das gedacht... :sm7
Wechselt man dann auf den Reiter "verwendet" klickt, bekommt man zumindest alle Variablen die das EA-Feld verwendet, auch diejenige die in der Gestaltungsanimation projektiert ist.

Aber wieder nur die Verwendung innerhalb der Visu und keine Referenz auf das SPS-Prgramm.​
*Wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie man von ner Variable im EA-Feld (oder sonst wo in der Visu) zur Verwendung in der SPS kommt, der bekommt ein dickes Danke.*
Im Moment kann ich nur die Variable per Strg+C kopieren und in nen Baustein im SPS-Programm einfügen, dann wieder Querverweis...
*Das ist sooooo dämlich!!! Das konnte WinCC-Flex doch schon!

*Es gibt 3 (drei) Möglichkeiten um an Querverweise zu kommen (Shift+F11, F11, Rechtklick + Üblerappend) und trotzdem findet man das meiste aus oben genannten Gründen nicht.
Shift+F11 und F11 sind ohne die überlappenden Zugriffe sowieso ziemlich nutzlos. Wozu also? Ein richtiger Sauhaufen!​
*Zu 3: *Ohhh ja, da hat aber jemand besonders mitgedacht...
*Zu 4: *Ohhh ja, hier bekomme ich dann besonderen Zorn wenn ich per QVW wohin springe, im Code suche, versehentlich wohin klicke und dann nicht mehr schnellfinde wo ich denn her gekommen bin... :-x​


Paul schrieb:


> Mir geht es ganz genau so.
> 1.  ...NICHTS von Überschneidung angezeigt. HIER WÄRE ES MAL ANGESAGT ETWAS ROT AUFPOPPEN ZU LASSEN....
> 2.  ...Mal eben mit „Enter“ eine Leerzeile einfügen geht nicht mehr - > umständliches Maus geklicke....
> 3.  ...In der VAT werden keine Symbolkomentare mit angezeigt (zumindest habe ich noch keine gefunden).
> ...


*Zu 1: *Das ist mir heute auch das erste Mal aufgefallen... Sonst meckert TIA über jeden Sch**ß, aber das ist anscheinend nicht mal ne Warnung wert.​*Zu 2: *Das ist das aller-, aller-, aller-lästigste das mir über den Tag so einfällt. Manchmal gibt es die "hinzufügen Zeile", manchmal nicht. Siehe Bild.


Was mir heute noch lustiges beim Erstellen von Datenpunkten in der Db-Tabelle, vor allem in Verbindung mit Structs, aufgefallen ist...


Zuerst dachte ich, ich kann den Datenpunkt gar nicht mehr unter dem Struct erstellen.
Hat mich daran erinnert das nicht immer TIA, sonder manchmal ich selbst, begriffsstutzig bin... 
​*Zu 3:* Stimmt, hatte ich noch gar nicht bemerkt. Es gibt zwar ne Spalte "Kommentar", aber es steht nix drin.
*Zu 4:* *Ohhh mein Gott!!!* Wer hat sich nur die ganzen Shortcut-Belegungen ausgedacht!!?!? Was für ein Vollidiot!Ich würde mit die Shortcuts ja in den Einstellungen umstellen, aber sobald ich an einem anderen PC sitze hab ich sie wieder nicht.

*Kennt jemand irgendeine Möglichkeit die Einstellungen des TIA-Portals (samt Shortcuts) von einem PC auf den Nächsten zu bringen?
Vielleicht irgendein Config-File aus dem Programmordner kopieren?*​
*Zu 5:* Wenn man den DB aufmacht und dann den Button "Erweiterter Modus" (eher bekannt als "alles aufklappen") drückt bekommt eigentlich schon so eine Ansicht.Zumindest ähnlich als Classic.​*Zu 6:**Gerade hier finde ich dass TIA gegenüber Classic ein Schritt gemacht hat (einen der wenigen).*Wenn man einen Baustein (DB,FB,FC, egal) in der Online-Ansicht ändert, dann kann man einfach per STRG+Z zurück, und schon ist wieder alles OK. Siehe Bild.
​*Zu 7: *Das mit dem ewigen reinitialisieren kapier ich absolut nicht! Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit einen Reserve-Speicherbereich in den Bausteineigenschaften festzulegen.So richtig was gebracht hat's für mich aber noch nicht.... muss trotzdem ständig initialisieren.
Wenn der DB nicht optimiert ist, kann man die Funktion nicht mal verwenden.... :icon_mad:​
[EDIT]
*Und das (nach wie vor) immer noch allerbeste in TIA...*



*In *90% --reduziert auf *60%* (siehe Beiträge unten)--* vom ganzen TIA geht kein "Ausschneiden". *
[/EDIT]

Und das im Jahre 2015. *ROFL*
Zum Lachen auch wenn's traurig ist.


----------



## RONIN (12 November 2015)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> http://www.lmdfdg.at/?q=Belegungsplan+TIA


Das mit dem Belegungsplan stimmt. 

Allerdings nur für Merker und IOs.
Eine Möglichkeit "nicht verwendete Symbole" oder Variablen (also Leichen) zu finden geht mir aber jedes Mal ab.

Auch in der Visu. Man hat nach dem Generieren der Visu x+50 erstellte, aber nur x verwendete Variablen. Wäre schon schön wenn man die Leichen finden könnte.
Ich wünsch mir schon seit Flex dass es das endlich gibt.

 PS: Die lmgtfy-Links haben schon nen gewaltigen Bart...


----------



## Peter Gedöns (13 November 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> *Und das (nach wie vor) immer noch allerbeste in TIA...*
> Anhang anzeigen 30626
> 
> 
> *IN 90% vom ganzen TIA geht kein "Ausschneiden".*



Wenn man was markiert was man ausschneiden kann geht das auch 
in deine Bild solltest du mal markieren was du ausschneiden willst entweder den Namen oder die ganze Zeile.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 November 2015)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Wenn man was markiert was man ausschneiden kann geht das auch
> in deine Bild solltest du mal markieren was du ausschneiden willst entweder den Namen oder die ganze Zeile.



Geht nicht. Ich kann genau das kopieren und einfügen was ich anwähle aber ausschneiden geht nicht sodass ich das entsprechende nochmal markieren und dann löschen muss.


----------



## hucki (13 November 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Peter Gedöns schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn man was markiert was man ausschneiden kann geht das auch
> ...


TIA ist da wohl der Meinung, dass nur den Namen ausschneiden keinen Sinn macht, weil man dann eine Variable ohne Namen bekommt. Hätte man natürlich auch einfach beim Verlassen der Zelle ggf. einen Standardnamen einfügen können, falls der Name dann immer noch leer ist.
Die ganze Zeile ausschneiden dagegen funktioniert (zumindest bei mir).


----------



## blimaa (13 November 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mindestens 3 mal am Tag kann ich nicht mehr korrekt Online gehen.
> ich drücke dann auf die "Brille" und die geht sofort wieder aus, online wird nichts angezeigt.
> Das aber nicht bei allen Bausteinen (Immer Andere).
> Da hilft nur, TIA beenden und neu starten. Diese Verhalten hat auch ein Kollege bei seinem TIA.




Hi

Das passierte mir in dieser Woche auch ein paar mal. Wieder mal eine ganz komische Sache.
Komischer Weise ist das mir vorher nie passiert.

Gruss blimaa


----------



## ducati (13 November 2015)

Wieviel Forumsspacegebühr zahlt eigentlich Siemens für diesen Alpha-Tester-Thread hier?


----------



## RONIN (13 November 2015)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Wenn man was markiert was man ausschneiden kann geht das auch
> in deine Bild solltest du mal markieren was du ausschneiden willst entweder den Namen oder die ganze Zeile.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ... :sm6:

Wow! Danke! So geht das also. 
Wer weiß wie lang ich wohl noch gebraucht hätte bis ich das gefunden hätte. Meine Kollegen hatten die Möglichkeit auch alle übersehen.
Im Nachhinein ist es irgendwie klar, aber finde mal zu der Erkenntnis....
 Jetzt kann ich immerhin schon in Datenbausteinen, PLC-Variablen-Tabellen und Baustein-Schnittstellen ausschneiden wie's mir passt.

Das Handling mit Pfeiltasten und Strg+X ist zwar sehr umständlich, aber besser als nix.
Für das kopieren (Strg+C) reicht es wenn man mit der Auswahl nur auf dem Variablennamen steht, das hätte man für STRG+X doch auch so machen können.

Komisch ist allerdings dass das bei der HMI-Variablen-Tabelle nicht hinhaut. (Siehe Bild unten)
Will man ne Variable von einer HMI-Tabelle in die nächste verschieben geht das nur über Drag&Drop.

Was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist 

Bild-Objekte vom HMI-Bild ausschneiden (Objekt einfach in anderes Bild verschieben) (Siehe Bild unten)
Eintrag in der Ereignisliste von nem HMI-Button ausschneiden (Ereignis vom Bereich "Klicken" auf "Drücken" verschieben) (Siehe Bild unten)

Die anderen aus dem Bild unten sind nicht sooo wichtig, bzw. können mit Drag&Drap, kopieren/löschen, etc., zumindest umgangen werden.


----------



## MSB (13 November 2015)

ducati schrieb:


> Wieviel Forumsspacegebühr zahlt eigentlich Siemens für diesen Alpha-Tester-Thread hier?


Keine Ahnung, aber es muss definitiv zu wenig sein.
Vielleicht bekommt Markus sein ganzes Siemens-Geraffel ja auch umsonst ... äh kostenlos.


----------



## rogseut (14 November 2015)

Daa mit dem Ausschneiden ist auch bei EA Feldern nicht möglich. z.b. will man von einer Seite zur anderen ein Element verschieben muss mann es erst kopieren, dann einfügen und dann wieder das ursprüngliche löschen. megaumständlich


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 November 2015)

rogseut schrieb:


> Daa mit dem Ausschneiden ist auch bei EA Feldern nicht möglich. z.b. will man von einer Seite zur anderen ein Element verschieben muss mann es erst kopieren, dann einfügen und dann wieder das ursprüngliche löschen. megaumständlich



Ich hab mal grade in einem Visu-Projekt rumgeklickt. Ich finde gar nix zum ausschneiden. Selbst Grafikelemente gehen nicht.  Die Funktion ist ausgegraut.....


----------



## RONIN (22 November 2015)

Hallo,

Könnte mir jemand folgendes Verhalten von TIA bei der Änderung von Symbolen auf der SPS nachstellen?
 Ich möchte wissen ob mein TIA das Problem ist oder ob das bei allen so ist.

Wenn ich einen Datenpunkt in einem DB erstellt und den dann in die Visu übernehme wird als Visu-Symbolname das Symbol aus der SPS übernommen.
So weit so klar.

Wenn ich aber nun den Symbolnamen im DB ändere, wird der Symbolname nicht (oder nur teilweise) in die Visu übernommen.
Da die Variablenauswahl im Bild-Editor die Visu-Symbolnamen verwendet habe ich da immer alte Werte.
Das ist mir bei der letzten IBN tierisch auf den Keks gegangen, weil ich das immer manuell aktualisieren musste.

Hier zwei Screenshots zur Veranschaulichung.




Mache ich das was falsch?
Ist mein TIA kapput?
In Flexible ging da ja schließlich auch.

Wäre nett wenn mit da jemand Auskunft geben könnte.
Danke.

TIA v13SP1Upd4, projektiert S71214/S71515 und PC-Visu/KTP700... überall das selbe Problem.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 November 2015)

Bei  TIA V13SP1 Upd5 dasselbe.

Hab es gerade probiert.

Bram


----------



## Michael J. (22 November 2015)

Moin.

Ich wüsste nicht das das im TIA schon mal automatisch funktioniert hat oder ob man das einstellen kann. Es ist auf jeden Fall möglich das Manuell durchzuführen.

Ich habe mal ein Screenshot angefügt.


----------



## RONIN (22 November 2015)

Michael J. schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht das das im TIA schon mal automatisch funktioniert hat[


Könnte schwören dass das schon mal in ner älteren Version gegangen ist.
Wenn man die Variablen per Drag&Drop in die Variablentabelle übernimmt und diese nicht zum Beispiel aus einen EA-Feld heraus erstellt, dann wurden diese Namen bei SPS-Änderung aktualisiert. Die zweiteren nicht.

Hatte mich hier schon mal geärgert warum die Variablen auf Grund der Erstellung unterschiedlich behandelt wurden.
Vielleicht find ich den Beitrag noch. Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch...



Michael J. schrieb:


> Es ist auf jeden Fall möglich das Manuell durchzuführen.


Danke für den Screenshot, aber das war schon klar so. Das blöde ist eben das man es ständig selber aktualisieren muss.
Mir passiert beim Arbeiten an der Visu öfters mal das ich nach nem Symbol in der Auswahlliste suche, dieses dort aber noch unter einem alten Namen drin ist und ich es nicht finde.

Ich ändere öfters mal was an der Symbolik auf der SPS weil ich z.B. nicht ganz zufrieden bin wie ich etwas aufgeteilt habe.
Oft fällt mir mal keine gute Abkürzung ein, später dann aber schon...
Das Ändern der Symbolik-Struktur war in Step7 schon kaum ein Problem und in TIA schon gar nicht....

Jetzt müsste es nur auch noch in die Visu durchgängig sein.


----------



## Ralle (22 November 2015)

@Ronin

Na ja, eigentlich ist TIA-Portal auch unter der Prämisse an uns verkauft worden, "Alles durchgängig". Aber von der Visu zur SPS gibt es keinen wirklichen Qiwerverweis, schade das wäre auch eine wirkliche Arbeitserleichterung. Manchmal suche ich mit einfach einen Wolf.


----------



## vollmi (22 November 2015)

Ralle. Denkst du es ist zu früh bei der Messe mal zu fragen wann die Siemens Panel auf die 1500er per Symbolzugriff kommunizieren können? Ohne Absolutadressenangabe?

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (22 November 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ralle. Denkst du es ist zu früh bei der Messe mal zu fragen wann die Siemens Panel auf die 1500er per Symbolzugriff kommunizieren können? Ohne Absolutadressenangabe?
> 
> mfG René



Ich habe demnächst einen Termin bei Siemens, melde mich vorher noch einmal, um Informationen zusammenzusammeln.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 November 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ralle. Denkst du es ist zu früh bei der Messe mal zu fragen wann die Siemens Panel auf die 1500er per Symbolzugriff kommunizieren können? Ohne Absolutadressenangabe?


Funktioniert das denn bei der 1500 nicht? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, denn bei der 1200 funktioniert es doch auch.


----------



## RONIN (22 November 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ralle. Denkst du es ist zu früh bei der Messe mal zu fragen wann die Siemens Panel auf die 1500er per Symbolzugriff kommunizieren können? Ohne Absolutadressenangabe?


----------



## vollmi (23 November 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


>



Siemens hat mal damit geworben, dass auf der CPU die komplette Symbolik abgespeichert wird, und darum es möglich sein wird auf die 1500er und 1200 Symbolisch zu kommunizieren.

Aber da noch nichtmal die Siemens HMI so eingestellt werden kann. Kann ich für die von siemens aufgekaufte Software wie WinCC OA (aka PVSS2) vermutlich noch lange warten.
Will heissen, bis man wirklich auf PUT/GET Freigaben auf der CPU oder auf nicht optimierte Bausteine  verzichten kann, wird noch n haufen Wasser den Rhein runter fliessen (vermutlich ändert er vorher wiedermal den Lauf). 

mfG René


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 November 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Siemens hat mal damit geworben, dass auf der CPU die komplette Symbolik abgespeichert wird, und darum es möglich sein wird auf die 1500er und 1200 Symbolisch zu kommunizieren.


Das ist aber der Fall. 
Mit WinCC 7.3 lässt sich der Variablenhaushalt der SPS browsen, das ist bei WinCC auch die einzige Möglichkeit Variablen anzulegen. D.h. es ist alles in der SPS vorhanden, Symbolischer Name, Datentypen etc.


----------



## vollmi (23 November 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das ist aber der Fall.
> Mit WinCC 7.3 lässt sich der Variablenhaushalt der SPS browsen, das ist bei WinCC auch die einzige Möglichkeit Variablen anzulegen. D.h. es ist alles in der SPS vorhanden, Symbolischer Name, Datentypen etc.



Oh interessant. Dann wirds vielleicht tatsächlich auch für die anderen WinCC Abteilungen bald kommen.

mfG René


----------



## Astralavista (25 November 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich auf der Messe was neues zu TIA zu sehen oder Infos? Evtl. Vorschau auf V14?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 November 2015)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auf der Messe was neues zu TIA zu sehen oder Infos? Evtl. Vorschau auf V14?



Bestimmt ein Bluescreen ...


----------



## marlob (25 November 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bestimmt ein Bluescreen ...


Dieses TIA Feature gibt es doch schon länger und ist keine Neuigkeit


----------



## ChristophD (25 November 2015)

nur das es dann ein Windows und kein TIA Feature ist


----------



## marlob (25 November 2015)

ChristophD schrieb:


> nur das es dann ein Windows und kein TIA Feature ist


Korinthenkacker


----------



## Morymmus (25 November 2015)

Vielleicht wird es ja ein TIA-Interner Blue-Screen, der nicht aus dem Betriebssystem kommt ;-) ;-)
Oder endlich auch Bluescreens auf Nicht-Windows-HMIs ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 November 2015)

ChristophD schrieb:


> nur das es dann ein Windows und kein TIA Feature ist



Bin gerade in meiner 4 Urlaubswoche, die Zeit 
ohne TIA macht aus mir ein ganz anderen Mensch.

- Keine Agression mehr auf alles.
- Puls geht normal. 
- kein Herzrasen. 
- keine Schweißausbrüche.
- Keine Terminprobleme. 
- Keine Überflüssigen Überstunden. 
- Kein Rechtfertigen vor dem Chef und den Kunden. 

alles nur weil TIA regelmäßig abstürzt bevor ich speichern 
gedrückt habe und weil ich nicht Tage lang Lösungen suchen
muss um Probleme der mangelnden Software zu umschiffen. 

Eigentlich sollte jeden TIA User 125 Tage Jahresurlaub zu stehen,
wegen der erschwerten Arbeitsbedingungen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (25 November 2015)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auf der Messe was neues zu TIA zu sehen oder Infos? Evtl. Vorschau auf V14?



Ich hab nichts davon gehört. 
Sprich : keine der siemensleute hat etwas davon erwähnt..

Bram


----------



## vollmi (25 November 2015)

"Bluescreens"


marlob schrieb:


> Dieses TIA Feature gibt es doch schon länger und ist keine Neuigkeit



Echt? Bisher hatte ich wegen TIA noch keine Bluescreens. Tia verabschiedet sich netterweise ohne die ganze Kiste mitzureissen.

mfG René


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 November 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bin gerade in meiner 4 Urlaubswoche, die Zeit
> ohne TIA macht aus mir ein ganz anderen Mensch.
> 
> - Keine Agression mehr auf alles.
> ...




Ach Helmut .... wenn ich das lese muss ich immer an deine Begeisterung bei der Präsentation von TIA in den VIP-Räumen der "Alm" (heute Schüco-Arena) denken   zu erinnerst Dich ?  ICH war ja gleich skeptisch.


Aber was ist den jetzt mit TIA V14 ? Ich starte Anfang Januar ein neues Projekt (nur Panels und Visu in TIA). Oder soll ich lieber noch etwas warten ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 November 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ach Helmut .... wenn ich das lese muss ich immer an deine Begeisterung bei der Präsentation von TIA in den VIP-Räumen der "Alm" (heute Schüco-Arena) denken   zu erinnerst Dich ?



Das ist eine Verleumdung !!!



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Aber was ist den jetzt mit TIA V14 ? Ich starte Anfang Januar ein neues Projekt (nur Panels und Visu in TIA). Oder soll ich lieber noch etwas warten ?



Schon oft erwähnt, die V14 soll zur SPS-Drives kommen ... aber erst *2016*.
Wer richtig aufgepasst hat, weiß das dann erst zur HMI 2017 vorgestellt wird und
sicherlich zur SPS-Drives 2018 ausgeliefert wird. 
Halbwegs Arbeiten (also Bugfrei) kann man erst im 2 Quartal 2019, mit den Service 
Pack 36.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 November 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist eine Verleumdung !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zu Punkt 1 : Das ist die Wahrheit... wer war den damals noch dabei ? Tommi glaube ich. 

zu Punkt 2 : Dann fange ich mit V13SP1Upd5 an. Und wehe es kommt im Feb die V14.......


----------



## testuser (30 November 2015)

ich habe folgendes problem/auffälligkeit:

ich schreibe einen  ablauf mit graph und gebe eine aktion ein. dabei schreibe ich z.b.  "dbcommand" und bestäge das mit ENTER , anschließen muss ich einen "."  schreiben um die auswahlliste der untergeordneten strukturen zu sehen. bei  fup/kop wird gleich mit "ENTER" der punkt gesetzt und die liste  erscheint. 

das verhalten ist also bei grapgh/scl anders als bei fup/kop. warum macht man das nur? es tritt einfach kein workflow ein.

PS: bei awl kommt erst gar keine auswahlliste, erst nach STRG+LEERZEICHEN.

PPS: kann man die standartgröße des aktionenfensters / die spaltenbreite der aktion irgendwo einstellen?


----------



## Micha_RW (9 Dezember 2015)

hat schon jemand die Funktion gefunden wo man die Komplette Bausteingröße ankucken kann?

Hab bisher nur gefunden wie man einenen einzelnen Bautein ankucken kann....


----------



## zzvss (9 Dezember 2015)

TIA V15 SP2 up3 2017


----------



## zzvss (9 Dezember 2015)

Micha_RW:
"hat schon jemand die Funktion gefunden wo man die Komplette Bausteingröße ankucken kann?

Hab bisher nur gefunden wie man einenen einzelnen Bautein ankucken kann.... "

Veelleicht: TIA V15 SP2 up3 2017


----------



## MSB (10 Dezember 2015)

Micha_RW schrieb:


> hat schon jemand die Funktion gefunden wo man die Komplette Bausteingröße ankucken kann?
> 
> Hab bisher nur gefunden wie man einenen einzelnen Bautein ankucken kann....


Das Stichwort hier wäre Programminformationen - Speicher?auslastung? zu finden hierarchisch jeweils unter der CPU. 
Ist in Punkto Übersichtlichkeit sogar eher besser als bei Step7.


----------



## RoBop (10 Dezember 2015)

*"Das Stichwort hier wäre Programminformationen - Speicher?auslastung? zu finden hierarchisch jeweils unter der CPU. 
Ist in Punkto Übersichtlichkeit sogar eher besser als bei Step7."



*Kann man das näher definieren? Habe ne 315er, finde da nirgendwo so eine Programmfunktion. 

Ich habe bereits gesucht in:

- Gerätekonfiguration/CPU
- Rechtsklick Programmbausteine
- Lokale Baugruppen
- und selbst "unter" der CPU, dort ist aber nur eine Rackschiene und Rückwandbus zu finden


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2015)

RoBop schrieb:


> *"Das Stichwort hier wäre Programminformationen - Speicher?auslastung? zu finden hierarchisch jeweils unter der CPU.
> Ist in Punkto Übersichtlichkeit sogar eher besser als bei Step7."
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, links im Baum Unterpunkt unter "Main_PLC" -> Programminformationen

@MSB

Au weia, ich hab 108% Ladespeicherauslatung. Die SPS läuft aber, da hat sie 8% im Ghost-Speicher???


----------



## Semo (10 Dezember 2015)

Zumindest bei den 1500er CPUs, zu finden zwischen Traces und Geräte-Proxy-Daten


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Dezember 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Au weia, ich hab 108% Ladespeicherauslatung. Die SPS läuft aber, da hat sie 8% im Ghost-Speicher???



Bei der S7-1200 zumindest ist das Feld für "Ladespeicher gesamt" ein Eingabefeld, auch wenn es von der Farbgestaltung her wie ein Ausgabefeld aussieht. Dort lässt sich die Größe der Speicherkarte einstellen die später an der SPS gesteckt wird, denn damit lässt sich ja der Ladespeicher erweitern. Das kann das TIA-Portal ja nicht wissen welche Karte du letztendlich steckst. 

Nur der "Dialog" wenn man das so nennen will ist TIA-typisch inkonsistent. Bzw. ist TIA dahingehend schon konsistent, dass nichts konsistent ist.


----------



## Ralle (11 Dezember 2015)

Da komm mal einer drauf. Ich probiere das gleich mal aus.

Edit: LOL, so schnell kommt man zu 0% 

Und ich hab schon angefangen, Struckturen und Arrays zu verkürzen. Ohne aisreichendens Ergebnis im Übrigen, war wohl dann doch zu wenig, was da an FB's usw. Übergeben wurde.
Clever gemacht von den Siemens-Jungs.


----------



## vollmi (11 Dezember 2015)

Darf ich auch Frust über die neue CPU Generation hier loswerden?
Da hats doch so schöne neue Funktionen.
*Variant_To_DB_Any* // Ist ja schön und gut, aber wieso nur auf DBs die aus Systemdatentypen und PLC-Datentypen bestehen? Manchmal will man halt einfach nur die DB Nummer eines Bausteins haben. Das führt dann dazu, dass man an einem FB den man programmiert zweimal den gleichen DB anhängen muss. Einmal als Variant weil man den Variant für eine Systemfunktion in dem Baustein braucht. Einmal als ANY, weil man noch einige Zugriffe auf den DB braucht.

Ich mein ich kann damit leben das Variant nicht für uns Programmierer gedacht ist und wir damit nicht arbeiten sollen. Aber dann sollen sie ihre Systembausteine bitte so machen das man neben Variant auch die ursprünglichen Typen wie ANY nutzen kann.

*GetSymbolName *// Cooles Teil. Man kann wärend der Laufzeit das Symbol einer an einem Baustein angelegten Variable Auslesen und in einen String legen. Nur mehr als den String dann auf einer HMI anzuzeigen oder ne SMS damit zu verschicken kann man nicht machen. ein Symbol daraus zusammenstellen um einen Zugriff auf eine Untervariable einer Struktur zu machen ist nicht möglich.


----------



## rogseut (11 Dezember 2015)

Neues Problem habe inzwischen 4 Panels TP 700 die nicht mehr booten. Es kommt der Startbildschirm dann nach ca. 20min. nur noch Cursor blinken. Paasiert hochsporadisch nach Netzschalten.


----------



## Ralle (14 Dezember 2015)

Gerade wieder mal ein Absturz im HMI.
1 Stunde Arbeit umsonst, was solls, wir sind es ja langsam gewohnt. Schwerpunkt liegt bei mit auf LANGSAM.


----------



## vollmi (14 Dezember 2015)

Save alle paar Minuten/Klicks ist bei mir schon Gewohnheit. Wobei das bei mir schon recht lange her ist seit es abgestürzt ist. Aber wenns dann mal abstürtzt dann nachvollziehbar immer an der gleichen Stelle. 
Oft hilft dann nur noch quelle generieren vom Baustein den man grad bearbeitet hat, 
quelle importieren und Baustein neu aus diesem Import erzeugen.
Uebersetzen.

mfG René


----------



## Matze001 (14 Dezember 2015)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass das TIAP gern abstürzt wenn man in einem DB oder in den Schnittstellenparamentern SHIFT + ENTER drückt.
Meine Symbole schreibe ich gerne mit GROSSEN_BUCHSTABEN, und wenn ich Shift nicht schnell genug loslasse stürzt es halt mal ab.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## MSB (14 Dezember 2015)

Bei mir war es schon mehr als einmal nötig, das Projekt neu anzulegen, und dann die div. Sachen vom alten Projekt umzukopieren.
Hier fällt dann auf, das das neue Projekt erheblich kleiner und schneller als das alte Projekt ist.
Speziell der HMI-Teil ist da mehr als zickig, mit dem PLC-Teil hab ich eigentlich relativ wenig Probleme ... eher unzulänglichkeiten.

MFg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle (14 Dezember 2015)

NA ja, mein Projekt hat ja eh irgendein Problem, ich kann damit keine Multiinstanzen von SCL-FB beobachten.
Hat erst mal gedauert rauszubekommen, dass es am Projekt liegt, aber nun ist das Projekt seit Wochen bei Siemens in der Entwicklung und keinerlei Rückmeldung.
Das ist alles so schwach...


----------



## Ralle (14 Dezember 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Bei mir war es schon mehr als einmal nötig, das Projekt neu anzulegen, und dann die div. Sachen vom alten Projekt umzukopieren.
> Hier fällt dann auf, das das neue Projekt erheblich kleiner und schneller als das alte Projekt ist.
> Speziell der HMI-Teil ist da mehr als zickig, mit dem PLC-Teil hab ich eigentlich relativ wenig Probleme ... eher unzulänglichkeiten.
> 
> ...



Was machst du mit der Hardware?
Legst du die komplett neu an? Das wäre ja wirklich mühselig und fehleranfällig.
Ich habe es gerade mit Kopieren von Hardware aus der Netzansicht und Einfpgen in ein neues Projekt versucht, aber dabei stürzt das "empfangende" TIA ständig ab. Möglicherweise geht es ja Geräteweise, aber wie lange soll das dauern?

PS: Ich seh gerade, diesmal sind beide geöfffneten TIA-Projekte abgeschmiert.


----------



## PN/DP (14 Dezember 2015)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt, dass das TIAP gern abstürzt wenn man in einem DB oder in den Schnittstellenparamentern SHIFT + ENTER drückt.
> Meine Symbole schreibe ich gerne mit GROSSEN_BUCHSTABEN


Marcel, Du drückst in TIA Tasten? :shock: Ich habe gehört, in TIA soll man nicht "so viel 'rumdrücken". In TIA ist doch alles ergonomisch, kann man da nicht die Großbuchstaben mit der Maus aus der Bildschirmtastatur drag'n'drop'en? In TIA muß doch alles 5 Minuten dauern.  

Harald


----------



## Ralle (14 Dezember 2015)

Wenns nicht so schlimm wäre würde ich ja lachen. ROFLMAO
Durch meine Kopierversuche (siehe oben) stürzte TIA ja ab, man konnte es wieder öffnen und weiterarbeiten, alles schick.
Nun kam (wie immer zum Feierabend) beim Archivieren folgende Meldung:




Mann, nur gut dass ich kurz vorher archiviert habe, so blieb es bei 60 Minuten Nacharbeit des zuvor archivierten Projektes.
Speichern unter ... hat übrigens auch nicht geholfen.

PS: Soweit bin ich grad noch gekommen: Beim Archivieren kopiert TIA offensichtlich den gesamten Projektordner in den Archivordner und zipt ihn dann und löscht ihn wieder. Anders kann ich mir die halbe TIA-Leiche, die nach der Fehlermeldung im Archivordner verwest nicht erklären. 

Siemens scheint wirklich ein nachhaltiges Problem zu haben, besonders was die Softwarequalität betrifft. Wie sonst kann es passieren, dass einem (mit etwas Pech) die gesamte Arbeit eines Tages ruiniert wird? Wer nicht archiviert, bekommt erst viel später mit, dass sein Projekt "IRGENDWIE" nicht mehr ganz korrekt ist.


----------



## Pico1184 (14 Dezember 2015)

Also wir sind zurzeit fast am verzweifeln, wir haben drei neue Rechner und Mega Probleme mit der Verbindung zu SPS und Panels. Die Suche über Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten funktioniert überhaupt nicht! Wenn bisher keine IP Adresse auf dem Gerät eingestellt wurde (Werkseinstellung) hat man keine Chance da drauf zu kommen. 
Wir müssen dann zu einem Kollegen gehen bei dem klappts dann.
Wenn dann mal eine Ip auf dem Gerät eingestellt ist dann kommt man ab und zu mal drauf und ab und zu auch nicht. Total sporadisch....Ping geht immer durch! 
Step 7 V5.5 und TIA V13 SP1 Update 5 sind parallel installiert. Virenscanner Kapersky Internet Security (auch das Abschalten hat nix gebracht der ist beim Kollegen bei dem es geht auch drauf). Betriebssystem Windows 7 Pro x64

Hat jemand ne Idee was da los ist? Habe ganz gewaltig sorgen was bei den nächsten IBNs ist wenn wir nicht mal mehr auf die Steuerungen und HMIs kommen. Dann gute Nacht 

Grüße Pico


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 Dezember 2015)

Wir hatten das gleiche schonmal mit Symantec Endpoint Protection, also der Servervariante, die eigentlich auch für den Betrieb mit WinCC freigegeben ist, jedoch einer aktuelleren Version davon. Erreichbare Teilnehmer funktioniert damit bei Step7 nicht mehr, auch ein Deaktivieren der Software reicht nicht, sondern nur die komplette Deinstallation.
Beim TIA-Portal hängt noch mehr als bei Step7 davon ab, was die Funktion "erreichbare Teilnehmer" zurückgibt. Es lässt sich zwar umgehen um einen Teinehmer auch laden zu können ohne dass dieser zuvor "gesehen" wurde, aber das ist sehr wackelig und aufwändig.


----------



## misu68 (15 Dezember 2015)

Ich mach das immer so, dass ich für die Vergabe der IP-Adressen/PN-Namen das gute alte Step7 starte und es da über das "Ethernet-Teilnehmer bearbeiten" mache. Das geht - trotz des Startens von Step7 - schneller als via TIA-Portal. Das alleine ist schon bezeichnend genug.


----------



## ChristophD (15 Dezember 2015)

und noch schneller geht es z.B. mit Proneta


----------



## misu68 (15 Dezember 2015)

_und noch schneller geht es z.B. mit Proneta

_Das ist immer schön, noch was neues zu finden. Das Tool kannte ich auch noch nicht. Und das geht sogar ohne Installation. Echt ein richtig guter Tipp.


----------



## Michael J. (15 Dezember 2015)

https://youtu.be/odhImMRaI1Y

Es gibt auch Kunden ohne Probleme....

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## de vliegende hollander (15 Dezember 2015)

Michael J. schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/odhImMRaI1Y
> 
> Es gibt auch Kunden ohne Probleme....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Das ist doch gestellt oder ??


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2015)

Michael J. schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/odhImMRaI1Y
> 
> Es gibt auch Kunden ohne Probleme....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



wegen einen solchen Link kann man gesperrt werden!


----------



## Michael J. (15 Dezember 2015)

Ist das so? Wegen Schleichwerbung? Das wollte ich eigentlich nur ironisch zu diesem Beitrag hinzufügen. Es ist doch lustig zu sehen wie unterschiedlich die Welten sind.


----------



## MSB (15 Dezember 2015)

Michael J. schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/odhImMRaI1Y
> Es gibt auch Kunden ohne Probleme....
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Ich weiß definitiv nicht, womit die bestochen wurden, wahrscheinlich gibts im kommenden Jahr 40% Sonderrabatt, oder eine dieser Wasserträgerinnen war im Preis mit drin.
Aber Techniker, die sich tagtäglich mit dem Scheiß rumärgern waren da sicherlich nicht beteiligt.


----------



## rogseut (15 Dezember 2015)

Pico1184 schrieb:


> Also wir sind zurzeit fast am verzweifeln, wir haben drei neue Rechner und Mega Probleme mit der Verbindung zu SPS und Panels. Die Suche über Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten funktioniert überhaupt nicht! Wenn bisher keine IP Adresse auf dem Gerät eingestellt wurde (Werkseinstellung) hat man keine Chance da drauf zu kommen.
> Wir müssen dann zu einem Kollegen gehen bei dem klappts dann.
> Wenn dann mal eine Ip auf dem Gerät eingestellt ist dann kommt man ab und zu mal drauf und ab und zu auch nicht. Total sporadisch....Ping geht immer durch!
> Step 7 V5.5 und TIA V13 SP1 Update 5 sind parallel installiert. Virenscanner Kapersky Internet Security (auch das Abschalten hat nix gebracht der ist beim Kollegen bei dem es geht auch drauf). Betriebssystem Windows 7 Pro x64
> ...


Welche Netzwerk Kontroller sind verbaut? Ich hab mal gehört das intel glaub ich noch irgendwelche sachen unterstützt was normal nicht gebraucht wird. Angeblich nutzt das Siemens aus. Es gibt auch ander typen die das können.  Aber alles nur vom Sps Stammtisch gerede.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2015)

Tja was soll man dazu sagen ...
Schnelle Entwicklung und rasante Inbetriebnahme ... Hmmm
Also ich brauch rund 1/3 mehr Zeit mit TIA eine Visu zu erstellen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2015)

Da wird ja schon in den ersten Sekunden gelogen das sich die Balken biegen:
'Mit TIA wurde ein Tool Entwickelt, das Hilft Mehrfacheingaben und Fehler zu vermeiden' 

Zwei Lügen in einen Satz., beachtlich ... !

Oder eher drei Lügen:


Entwickelt - TIA wurde nicht Entwickelt sondern ist irgendwie entstanden. 
Mehrfacheingaben - jaja wie beim Variablenhandling zwischen PLC und HMI
fehler zu vermeiden - ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Dezember 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da wird ja schon in den ersten Sekunden gelogen das sich die Balken biegen:
> 'Mit TIA wurde ein Tool Entwickelt, das Hilft Mehrfacheingaben und Fehler zu vermeiden'
> 
> Zwei Lügen in einen Satz., beachtlich ... !
> ...



"das ist gut für uns und gut für unsere Kunden" ... Zitat von .... nach wer weiss es noch ? ROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAO


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> "das ist gut für uns und gut für unsere Kunden" ... Zitat von .... nach wer weiss es noch ? ROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAO



Das hat nichts mit TIA zu tun!


----------



## Aventinus (16 Dezember 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da wird ja schon in den ersten Sekunden gelogen das sich die Balken biegen:
> 'Mit TIA wurde ein Tool Entwickelt, das Hilft Mehrfacheingaben und Fehler zu vermeiden'
> 
> Zwei Lügen in einen Satz., beachtlich ... !
> ...



Ich finde mit TIA werden fehler vermieden. Es kackt immer ab wenn man einen Fehler macht


----------



## Ralle (16 Dezember 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja was soll man dazu sagen ...
> Schnelle Entwicklung und rasante Inbetriebnahme ... Hmmm
> Also ich brauch rund 1/3 mehr Zeit mit TIA eine Visu zu erstellen.



Du hast es gut, ich hab für die letzte Anlage locker die doppelte Zeit verballert. Und viel Nerven gelassen.
Seit gestern mache ich ein Retrofit mit 300-er (hurra) und 2x1200-er Panel (Aua).
Beide sind identisch, wir haben sie an ein Profinet angebunden, nur SPS + 2x Panel. 
Das 1. läuft, das 2. zickt nur rum. Übertragen will es nur über Ethernet-PG-Schnittstelle, wenn ich da PN eintrage will (wie für das 1.) funktiniert das Übertragen nicht. Laufend funktionieren irgendwelche Buttons nicht, man muß die dann löschen und neu anlegen. Mich nervt das alles nur noch, Siemens verscherzt es sich so unglaublich mit seinen treuesten Kunden, das ist einfach nur noch unfaßbar.


----------



## Pico1184 (17 Dezember 2015)

Das Problem war übrigens der Kaspersky.
Wenn man das TIA Portal vor dem Kaspersky installiert dann geht alles gut. 
Wenn man Kaspersky vor dem TIA Portal installiert ist alles schei...
Finde das mal raus, hat jetzt ungefähr zwei Wochen gedauert...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Dezember 2015)

Pico1184 schrieb:


> Also wir sind zurzeit fast am verzweifeln, wir haben drei neue Rechner und Mega Probleme mit der Verbindung zu SPS und Panels. Die Suche über Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten funktioniert überhaupt nicht! Wenn bisher keine IP Adresse auf dem Gerät eingestellt wurde (Werkseinstellung) hat man keine Chance da drauf zu kommen.
> Wir müssen dann zu einem Kollegen gehen bei dem klappts dann.
> Wenn dann mal eine Ip auf dem Gerät eingestellt ist dann kommt man ab und zu mal drauf und ab und zu auch nicht. Total sporadisch....Ping geht immer durch!
> Step 7 V5.5 und TIA V13 SP1 Update 5 sind parallel installiert. Virenscanner Kapersky Internet Security (auch das Abschalten hat nix gebracht der ist beim Kollegen bei dem es geht auch drauf). Betriebssystem Windows 7 Pro x64
> ...





Pico1184 schrieb:


> Das Problem war übrigens der Kaspersky.
> Wenn man das TIA Portal vor dem Kaspersky installiert dann geht alles gut.
> Wenn man Kaspersky vor dem TIA Portal installiert ist alles schei...
> Finde das mal raus, hat jetzt ungefähr zwei Wochen gedauert...



Ich habe auch Kaspersky, drauf und vor TIA installiert, dein Problem ist mir
nicht bekannt.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (17 Dezember 2015)

Pico1184 schrieb:


> Das Problem war übrigens der Kaspersky.
> Wenn man das TIA Portal vor dem Kaspersky installiert dann geht alles gut.
> Wenn man Kaspersky vor dem TIA Portal installiert ist alles schei...
> Finde das mal raus, hat jetzt ungefähr zwei Wochen gedauert...



Den Anti Virus würde ich sowieso immer ausschalten bei der installation!


----------



## Pico1184 (18 Dezember 2015)

> Ich habe auch Kaspersky, drauf und vor TIA installiert, dein Problem ist mir
> nicht bekannt.



Welche Version hast du denn? Wir haben Kaspersky Internet Security 2016 und konnten das so auf drei Rechnern nachstellen?!?

Würde mich echt wundern wenn das bei dir anders ist?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2015)

Pico1184 schrieb:


> Welche Version hast du denn? Wir haben Kaspersky Internet Security 2016 und konnten das so auf drei Rechnern nachstellen?!?
> 
> Würde mich echt wundern wenn das bei dir anders ist?



Anti-Virus 6.0.

Das kann natürlich sein das mein Virenscanner zu Alt ist.
Wenn der der Kaspersky auf zack ist, wird er in seiner aktuellen
Version, TIA als Virus eingestuft haben.


----------



## JesperMP (18 Dezember 2015)

Ich kenne auch das Problem mit Kaspersky.
Bei mir war das Problem das den Installation von WinCC Flexible Migration nicht durchführt werden konnte.
Ich glaube nicht dass das Problem ist das TIA als Virus erkennt wird, sondern das der TIA Installer braucht Zugriff auf unterschiedliche Systemeinstellungen, welche Kaspersky sperrt wenn es den Anwendung nicht kennt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Januar 2016)

Ich habe tatsächlich was positives an TIA gefunden  ... gestern habe ich einen neuen Kundenrechner installiert. TIA V13 SP1 Upd6. So was läuft ja schön nebenbei an einem Sonntag  ... heute morgen habe ich dann probeweise ein Panel angeschlossen und ein Projekt hochgeladen. Das hat alles ohne Lizenzen geklappt. Erst als ich ein Bild ändern wollte kam der Hinweis das da Lizenzen fehlen.


----------



## ChristophD (4 Januar 2016)

Du meinst vermutlich TIA V13.0 SP1 UPD6 oder?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2016)

Wenn ich in TIA (Visu) eine Variable kopiere an der Störmeldetexte hängen werden diese mitkopiert. Soweit so gut. Aber kann mir mal jemand erklären nach welcher Logik diese dann einsortiert werden ? Die vergebenen Störmeldenummern sind komplett durcheinander und jedesmal anders. .... nervt !!!!!!!


----------



## UniMog (8 Januar 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Anti-Virus 6.0.
> 
> Das kann natürlich sein das mein Virenscanner zu Alt ist.
> Wenn der der Kaspersky auf zack ist, wird er in seiner aktuellen
> Version, TIA als Virus eingestuft haben.



der ist von 2007 .... Der ist ja fast so neu wie Du... ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> der ist von 2007 .... Der ist ja fast so neu wie Du... ;-)



Aber der hat sich bewährt, hat noch keinen Virus reingelassen.
Wer weiß ob ein neuer genauso zuverläßlich arbeitet. 
Grundsätzlich bin ich dagegen, bewährtes immer gleich gegen
etwas Neues zu tauschen. Siehe Classic gegen TIA.


----------



## Sinix (29 Januar 2016)

Hi Leute,

werde heute mal mein aktuellen Frust hier abladen.

Habe gerade Zeit da der Ladespeicher der 4MB MMC für mein kleines Projekt S7-1510F nicht reicht.


Außerdem grübele ich gerade darüber wie es sein kann das offline die Textfarbe rot prjektiert ist und auf dem HMI KTP700F mobile schwarz ist (keine Animation projektiert).

Einige Animationen werden überhaupt irgnoriert obwohl die projektierte Variable nebenstehend im EA-Feld richtig angezeigt wird.

Einige EA-Felder lassen sich nicht antippen, erst nachdem ich sie in der Projektierung verschoben und neu übersetzt habe.

Einige Tasten mit Animation Sichtbarkeit sind verschwunden und bleiben es auch trotz das die Variable sich ändert, erst nach Neuprojektierung sind sie wieder da.

Und Mist, den Datensatz den ich mit Nummer 5 angelegt habe hat heute morgen die Nummer 6....


Zeit für Wochenende mal wieder *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2016)

Hast du das Panel schon einmal Komplett übersetzt, so komische Erscheinungen habe ich auch
öfter, auch bei kleinsten ändereungen auf der HMI Seite.


----------



## Paul (29 Januar 2016)

Sinix schrieb:


> .......... die Textfarbe rot prjektiert ist und auf dem HMI KTP700F mobile schwarz ist (keine Animation projektiert).
> 
> Einige Animationen werden überhaupt irgnoriert obwohl die projektierte Variable nebenstehend im EA-Feld richtig angezeigt wird.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the TIA World.

Ich habe mir angewöhnt vor der HMI Übertragung  "Software komplett übersetzen" durchzuführen.
Genau wegen solcher Dinger, wie Du sie beschreibst.
Habe schon erlebt das Tasten, die schon wochenlang funktioniert haben, plötzlich nicht mehr gehen nachdem
ein Störmeldetext geändert wurde

  Edit: Helmut war mal wieder schneller


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Januar 2016)

Denen fällt aber auch (sogar für Fehler) nichts Neues mehr ein - so etwas ähnliches gab es auch schon bei Flex 2007 ... heißt das nun, dass die TIA-Entwickler jetzt etwa auf dem Stand angekommen sind ...?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Januar 2016)

Es gibt ja mittlerweile 5 Übersetzungsfunktionen, die alle ihre Macken haben und bei denen nicht bekannt ist was da überhaupt abläuft.
Eine einfache Option wie:

"Übersetzen"

und zwar eine die einfach nur funktioniert, wäre wohl zu viel verlangt.


----------



## Sinix (29 Januar 2016)

Bin mal wieder hier 

... die Systemressourcen werden gerade knapp, muss das System neu starten...

fühl mich nun schon besser (geteiltes Leid = 0,5 Leid), danke für Eure Anteilnahme.

Das mit dem vollständigen Übersetzen praktiziere ich, traue mich aber nicht
den Haken bei "Online befindliche Objekte überschreiben" (oder so ähnlich).
Hab zwar den Ort für die Datensätze auf die SD gelegt, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die nicht auch plötzlich verschwinden.

MfG Sinix


----------



## abe01 (1 Februar 2016)

Die Genialität einer Konstruktion liegt in ihrer Einfachheit – Kompliziert bauen kann jeder.  Nur Siemens weiss das leider bis heute noch nicht!

Hatte ein kleines problem mit dem TIAUpdater. jedesmal wenn der Rechner in den Standby gegangen ist und der TIAUpdater war im Hintergrund am "irgendwastun" und nach dem aufwecken fing das Software an alles nochmal auf die Platte zu schreiben. Haben sich somit am tag mehrere zig GigaBytes Datenmuell angesammelt. Hab mich ehrlich gewundert warum meine platte fast keinen Platz mehr hatte. Hab dann den Kram runtergeloescht und diese "Software" wollte einfach nicht mehr Starten. Musste dann aus der registry einen Schlueesel mit der Hand loeschen um dem Kram wieder zum laufen zu bringen.
Hatte dann die faxen dicke und hab mir "telerik JustDecompile" runtergeladen um der sache mal auf den grund zu gehen. Die hattens einfach nicht hingekriegt, mal im Downloadverzeichnis nachzusehen ob dort ueberhaupt irgendwelche Files vorhanden sind und wenn nein den Registryschluessel zu loeschen oder einen anderen wert reinzuschreiben, ebenfalls beim Downloadverzeichniswechsel. 

Ich habe michdann mal ne halbe stunde mit dem von der "Telerik" Software generierten Visual Studio Projekt auseinandergesetzt, die fehlenden Referenzen zusammengesucht, ein bischen umgeschrieben und neu kompiliert. Seitdem kann ich aus dem Downloadverzeichnis des TIAUpdater alles rausloechen und beim naechsten start stuerzt die Software nicht ab!

Einfache prozedur: 
Bein Start der Software oder beim aendern vom Downloadverzeichnis selbiges auf vorhandene Files pruefen, wenn Keine vorhanden (=Null) -> registryschluessel HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Siemens\ASUData"Download Status" loeschen.

Es geht auch einfacher - Schlussfolgerung nach dem ansehen des Quelltextes dieser Software. Fuer mich sind da keine Profis am Werk gewesen.

Und ich kann mir auch nichterklaeren wenn ich das TIAPortal beispielsweise auf Laufwerk D: installiere (wenn man schon die option hat) warum dann  >800MB auf Laufwerk C: gebraten weren muessen.





Obfuscator ist auch ein Fremdwort fuer Siemens


----------



## mnuesser (1 Februar 2016)

Sinix schrieb:


> Bin mal wieder hier
> 
> ... die Systemressourcen werden gerade knapp, muss das System neu starten...
> 
> ...



mach dir nix draus, ich hatte schon taster die ich nicht zum laufen brachte,
hab sie einfach gelöscht, neu erstellt, dann gingen sie...

war allerdings zu Tia V12 Zeiten


----------



## Sinix (1 Februar 2016)

mnuesser schrieb:


> mach dir nix draus, ich hatte schon taster die ich nicht zum laufen brachte,
> hab sie einfach gelöscht, neu erstellt, dann gingen sie...
> 
> war allerdings zu Tia V12 Zeiten


Da hat sich bei V13 nichts geändert. Auffällig ist beim Kopieren. Mittlerweile ziehe ich immer Schaltflächen, EA-Felder, usw... einzeln aus der Toolbox statt von bereits vorhandenen zu kopieren.

Gesendet von meinem V3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pico1184 (1 Februar 2016)

> Obfuscator ist auch ein Fremdwort fuer Siemens



Musstest du das unbedingt hier ins Forum posten? Neunmalklug oder wie?

Und was du da machst ist nicht legal!!!


----------



## abe01 (1 Februar 2016)

Ich halte mich and die gueltigen gesetze. Wenn ich in Deutschland das gemacht haette waere es warscheinlich illegal.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Februar 2016)

Pico1184 schrieb:


> Musstest du das unbedingt hier ins Forum posten? Neunmalklug oder wie?
> 
> Und was du da machst ist nicht legal!!!



Was soll daran illegal ein?
Maximal der Screenshot hier im Forum ist vielleicht grenzwertig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mnuesser (2 Februar 2016)

Ich bin ganz ehrlich froh, das abe01 den Screenshot hier gepostet hat,
das bestärkt mich in der Meinung, die ich von den TiA Programmierern habe.



> [h=2]Rechtliches[Bearbeiten][/h]Kommerzielle Softwareanbieter weisen in ihren Lizenzen oft darauf hin, dass das Decompilieren ihrer Produkte verboten sei (sei es auch nur zu Studienzwecken oder um die Software für den Eigengebrauch zu verändern).
> Allerdings ist es im Recht Deutschlands nach § 69e UrhG unter bestimmten Bedingungen erlaubt, ein Programm zu dekompilieren, soweit dies notwendig ist, um die „Interoperabilität“ mit einem unabhängig vom ursprünglichen Programm geschaffenen Computerprogramm zu erhalten. Lizenzvereinbarungen, die dem widersprechen, sind nichtig.



siehe dazu Wiki / Decompiler

das ist quasi ein Persilschein zum Decompilen in Deutschland...


----------



## ducati (2 Februar 2016)

abe01 schrieb:


> jedesmal wenn der Rechner in den Standby gegangen ist



Tja, da steht dann wohl in den nächsten TIA-Portal-Install-Notes, dass der Standbybetrieb nicht mehr zugelassen ist 

Was ich übrigens schon immer bei allen Rechnern, die zu was anderem als zum Surfen benutzt werden, deaktiviere...

Nebenbei hätte ich hier die Geschichte mit der Obfxxxxx auch nicht unbedingt öffentlich erwähnt... Aber jetzt ist's zu spät...


Gruß.

PS:

Irgendjemand hatte das jahrelang bekannte Generalpasswort für WinCC-Scripte auch im Forum gepostet... Mit der nächsten WinCC-Version wars das dann... :twisted:


----------



## abe01 (3 Februar 2016)

das war schon einige Zeit her. mit der installation vomSP1 ohne irgendwelche hotfixes. habe jetzt in der registry neue schluessel entdeckt. ob das auch reverse engeneering ist mal in der registry nachzusehen?

also Siemens: der Fehler ist warscheinlich behoben! 

kann dazu leider keine aussage machen, da ich mir die sachen nur noch mit nem guten downloadmanager vom service und support ziehe. geht schneller und ist stressfrei. und der war umsonst.

Hatte Siemens nicht mal ein Problem mit irgendwelchen viren gehabt? Und dann sowas....

 Kann jeder Hobby VB progger irgendwas einbauen um irgendwelche Kernbrennstoffaufbereitungsanlagen im nahen Osten zu sabotieren. Fuer mich fehlt da die Sicherheit, da man dort gezielt manipulieren kann. 

TIA ist in .net = Resourcenfressende lahme CIA- und NSAfreundliche 'Buntbildersoftware'.......   Wir sind halt darauf angewiesen. 
Step7 war nicht in .Net


----------



## Human (3 Februar 2016)

Na suuuuper...

Jetzt hab ich mein TIA mal wieder "hochgerüstet" auf das aktuelle Update7 und schon kracht es: Systeminterner Fehler (Fehlercode: The symbolic dictionary key already exists!) - Bitte wenden Sie sich an den SIMATIC Customer Support.

Wenigstens haben sie es geschafft einen nichtssagende Fehlercode in einen Satz umzuwandeln, aber weg bekomme ich den Fehler nicht mehr...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Februar 2016)

Update 7 im Januar ???? Update 6 kam im Dezember..... was für eine Schlagzahl


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2016)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Update 7 im Januar ???? Update 6 kam im Dezember..... was für eine Schlagzahl



Ich weiß garnicht was du hast, war der Rhythmus nicht schon mal auf 2 Wochen?


----------



## Ralle (3 Februar 2016)

Oooooch ne, nicht schon wieder 2GB runterladen, installieren, Angst haben, Fluchen und alles Testen, was einem so einfällt. Ich laß das erst einmal aus :-(
Wie wäre es langsam mal mit incrementellen Updates Siemens?


----------



## Human (3 Februar 2016)

Hey Ralle,
bei dem was Siemens mit dem TIA abzieht bin ich froh, dass sie sich dazu entschieden haben keine inkrementellen Updates zu machen...
Ich traue das der TIA-Entwicklungsabteilung ehrlich gesagt nicht zu, dass die das könnten, damit es auch funktioniert.
Dauert zwar immer ein bisschen mit dem Runterladen, aber wenigstens kommt alles an.

P.S.: Ich hasse diese verfluchte Scrollinganimation in dem AWL-Editor!


----------



## abe01 (3 Februar 2016)

Ich glaube nicht das das mit den incrementellen Updates so einfach ist ;-) nur ein paar dateichenen auszutauschen..... da sind zu viele DLLs im Spiel die warscheinlich ueberall aufgerufen werden.. Das einfachste ist dann alles nochmal neu mit dem Update auf die Platte zu braten. Ansonsten koennte es sein das im incrementellen Update ein paar Files vergessen wurden. 

Hab ne Stunde gebraucht beim letzten Update und die Siemens Software meinte dann nach 20 Minuten: Restdauer 2 min. die sich dann auf 40 minuten ausstreckten. Warscheinlich war meine Festplatte zu stark fragmentiert vom letzten Update 3 tage vorher....

Jetzt muss man sich vorstellen das eine geaenderte DLL von 100 Files aufgerufen wird. Dann muss mann die 100 aufrufenden  die wiederum von anderen augerufen werden und die aufrufenden- dann auch aendern/neukompilieren und mit in den Servicepack geben.

Auf meinem Laufwerken: 
D:\ProgramFiles (X86)\Siemens\ sinds 6.7GB mit ungefaehr 26.000 Dateien
C:\ProgramFiles (X86)\Common Files\ sinds 345MB mit ungefaehr 3.100 Dateien
C:\ProgramData\Siemens\ sinds 1,1GB mit ungefaer 15.000Dateien
ohnenden Rest der sich im Windows Verzeichnis oder anderen Verzeichnissen aufhaelt.
ungefaehr 44.000 files, ungefaehr 8,2GB


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Februar 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .. die Zeit ohne TIA macht aus mir ein ganz anderen Mensch.
> 
> - Keine Agression mehr auf alles.
> - Puls geht normal.
> ...


Das klingt nach einem bevorstehenden Herzkasper.




rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .. Eigentlich sollte jeden TIA User 125 Tage Jahresurlaub zu stehen ..


Und das klingt nach der arbeitsunfähigen Zeit danach.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Februar 2016)

Vor allem bringt jede Siemens Appllikation den gleichen Satz identischer DLLs mit, was die ganze Sache unheimlich aufbläht. Von den DLLs im Plcsim Verzeichnis sind bestimmt 3/4 völlig identisch schon im Hauptverzeichnis vorhanden. Und trotzdem ist es nicht möglich nur eine Anwendung aus dem TIA-Portal mit einem Servicepack hochzurüsten, weil dann überhaupt nichts mehr funktioniert. Noch schlimmer, es ist sogar die Reihenfolge wichtig in der die Servicepacks eingespielt werden. Warum der Updater die Reihenfolge nicht kennt und diese in der richtigen Siemens bekannten Reihenfolge installiert ist mr schleierhaft.
Bei einer C/C++-Anwendung hätte man das TIA-Portal auch genausogut statisch gelinkt zu einer 500Mbyte großen exe übersetzen können. Aber das ist bei .Net-Anwendungen nicht möglich soweit ich weiß. Jede Programmbibliothek landet immer in einer DLL.

Es sind aber auch noch etliche native C DLLs im TIA-Portal vorhanden, die ließen sich durchaus einzeln mit einem Update austauschen, solange nicht jemand an der ABI rumspielt.


----------



## vollmi (3 Februar 2016)

Och. Speicher war doch für Siemens noch nie einen Gedanken wert.
Man sehe sich nur mal die Installationsdatei an, welche man für den USB/MPI Adapter runterladen konnte.
über 100MB. davon ein paar kb Treiber, der Rest geht für die mitgelieferte Installation in 6facher Ausführung des Adobe Acrobat Readers in ebenjenen 6 Sprachen drauf.

mfG René


----------



## rogseut (3 Februar 2016)

Dafür hab ich sogar Verständnis.  Wir liefer auch die BA in 3 Sprachen Standard mäßig aus. Weils weniger verwaltungsaufwand ist. Auch im Panel sind die drei Spracjen immer aktiv.


----------



## vollmi (3 Februar 2016)

Ja aber lieferst du auch die Software die man zum Bedienungsanleitung lesen braucht immer gleich in 3 Sprachen mit? Notabene eine welche eh schon jeder hat und wenn nicht selbst runterladen kann.

mfG René


----------



## rogseut (3 Februar 2016)

Es gibt denke ich einfach Gesetze die man befolgt. Wenn ich eine Bedienungsanleitung in nicht gedruckter Form liefere. Muss ich gewährleisten das er sie lesen kann. Dazu gehört auch die Lieferung des Readers in Landessprache sowie die BA in der selbigen. Müssen wir auch machen.


----------



## vollmi (4 Februar 2016)

Ich war heute im Einkaufszentrum. Ich glaub ich hab den passenden Monitor für TIA gefunden:


----------



## UniMog (4 Februar 2016)

Nettes Teil....


----------



## hucki (4 Februar 2016)

Netter Preis....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Februar 2016)

Aber da gab es doch das Problem beim TIA-Portal und den hohen Auflösungen die nicht unterstützt werden.
Dann kommst du mit Sackkarre und Ultra-HD Bildschirm auf die Baustelle geschoben, und das TIA-Portal verkrümelt sich dann links unten in die Ecke.


----------



## mnuesser (4 Februar 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Aber da gab es doch das Problem beim TIA-Portal und den hohen Auflösungen die nicht unterstützt werden.
> Dann kommst du mit Sackkarre und Ultra-HD Bildschirm auf die Baustelle geschoben, und das TIA-Portal verkrümelt sich dann links unten in die Ecke.



Ist doch nur UHD, also 4k... das macht Tia bei mir ohne Probleme... 
Mein Monitor ist allerdings nur 32"... Ist schon nen bisschen klein  
Aber in Step7 kann ich mir jetzt die Kunden Fup Bausteine endlich ohne Scrollen im Pivot Modus anschauen ...

gruss Markus


----------



## abe01 (9 Februar 2016)

Und das haette noch gefehlt............





oder das......


----------



## mnuesser (9 Februar 2016)

Ha!
Und da ist mein Beweis der mir gefehlt hat:
Siemens stellt also fest, dass es auf nicht eigener Hardware läuft...
Jetzt warte ich noch darauf das abe01 tia decompiliert und da dieses findet:


```
if NOT_SIEMENS_HARDWARE_DETECTED == True
 randomized_adding_bugs;
 add_100ms_after_every_function;
end if;
```


----------



## testuser (9 Februar 2016)

kurze offtopic-frage:

warum kann man diesen thread nicht bei tapatalk einsehen, während alle anderen gehen? geht das noch jemand so?

beim öffnen dieses thread kommt "Thread Error - 2205 Das Forum antwortest gerade nicht, bitte später erneut versuchen."


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2016)

testuser schrieb:


> kurze offtopic-frage:
> 
> warum kann man diesen thread nicht bei tapatalk einsehen, während alle anderen gehen? geht das noch jemand so?
> 
> beim öffnen dieses thread kommt "Thread Error - 2205 Das Forum antwortest gerade nicht, bitte später erneut versuchen."




geht doch...!




Für solche Fragen wurde extra ein Thread eingerichtet!!!

http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/71021-aktueller-stand-forumssoftware-v4-2-2-pl1.html


----------



## testuser (9 Februar 2016)

dann bitte verschieben. danke.


----------



## Ralle (9 Februar 2016)

testuser schrieb:


> dann bitte verschieben. danke.



Wen oder was?

1. Dich 
2. Das TIA-Portal
3. Diesen Thread

und wohin damit???


----------



## abe01 (9 Februar 2016)

wenn wir schon beim thema sind "DETECT_NOT_SIEMENS_SOFTWARE" oder "DETECT_SIEMENS_SOFTWARE"...

... dann haetten wir noch ein c# tutorial mit einem praktischen beispiel anzubieten.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0By9eqXN_ojl5bkUxTGV4eVR1NU0&usp=sharing


----------



## testuser (10 Februar 2016)

@Ralle:

also 3., aber der wäre auch gut. mich bitte auf eine insel mit sonne und ohne tia.


----------



## abe01 (10 Februar 2016)

testuser schrieb:


> @Ralle:
> 
> also 3., aber der wäre auch gut. mich bitte auf eine insel mit sonne und ohne tia.



Fernando de Noronha fuer mich bitte! 

Naeher betrachtet faellt mir gerade etwas auf: *Tia* (portugiesisch) = *Tante* (deutsch). Jetzt kan man sich gut vorstellen warum das so sein muss. Lahm, Schwerfaellig, Alzheimerisch, Aufgeblaeht......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Februar 2016)

abe01 schrieb:


> Fernando de Noronha fuer mich bitte!
> 
> Naeher betrachtet faellt mir gerade etwas auf: *Tia* (portugiesisch) = *Tante* (deutsch). Jetzt kan man sich gut vorstellen warum das so sein muss. Lahm, Schwerfaellig, Alzheimerisch, Aufgeblaeht......



Passt doch wir arbeiten mit 'Tante Siemens'


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2016)

Stelle gerade wieder fest, wie wenig Praxis die TIA Endwickler haben.

Wenn man ein Array hat kann man die Startwerte Eingeben bzw. Änderen, aber
die Kommentare sind Ausgegraut. Hilfreich wäre es wenn man hinter einen Array
Eintrag ein Kommentar schreiben könnte, damit man weiß wofür dieser genutzt 
oder reserviert ist.


----------



## blimaa (11 Februar 2016)

Vileicht kommt das ja im nächsten Update , hab mich auch schon mal darüber geärgert.
Ist ja schon bedenklich ruhig was die Updates betrifft


----------



## Ralle (11 Februar 2016)

blimaa schrieb:


> Vileicht kommt das ja im nächsten Update , hab mich auch schon mal darüber geärgert.
> Ist ja schon bedenklich ruhig was die Updates betrifft



Wie???
Alleine in den letzten Wochen gab es schon das Upd6 und das Upd7. Sehnst du dich nach mehr?
Jedesmal übner 2GB laden und installieren und danach zittern, ob alles noch funzt. Dazu die Zusatzpakete.
Ich inde diese Bananensoftware ist mehr als nur lästig.


----------



## blimaa (11 Februar 2016)

WAAASSS???

Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen, da mein scheiss Updater nie funktioniert!!!:sb5:
ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich das Sp1  Upd.5 laden soll 
Und funktionieren die Updates und vorallem bringen sie was???


----------



## Verpolt (11 Februar 2016)

blimaa schrieb:


> WAAASSS???...Und funktionieren die Updates und vorallem bringen sie was???



Die Updates funktionieren. 
Sie bringen viel Freude mit (>2Gb)


----------



## blimaa (11 Februar 2016)

he he he
"Arbeiten mit dem TIA Portal
Die Stabilität beim Arbeiten mit dem TIA Portal wurde u. a. auf Basis des Feedbacks aus
zurückgesendeten Crashreports verbessert."

Ich glaube das ist DER Standartsatz schlechthin.
Aber es steht ja wieder mal überhauptnichts was verbessert wurde.....


----------



## vollmi (11 Februar 2016)

Read this. [emoji57] UpdateTime 2016
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/80889-updatetime-2016-a.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blimaa (11 Februar 2016)

schon krass was man alles in einem Monat Ferien in der Wärme alles verpasst 8)


----------



## ducati (11 Februar 2016)

warum sollte beim TIA-Portal auch irgendwas besser werden, als früher:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/109482622

Gruß


----------



## abe01 (11 Februar 2016)

diesmal habe die armen progger vom tia keine schuld und ich muss zudenen halten.

wenn der compiler ungluecklicherweise eine code generiert der einer virensignatur entspricht... oder das eventuell eine dieser signaturen im antivirus falsch ist. was kann man dagegen tun? hatte ich auch schonmit meiner Software bei meinen Kunden erlebt. da ist dann hinterher das geschrei gross.....

Die haben, weils sie es nicht brauchen, keinen dieser antivirenprogramme auf ihren kisten. ich uebrigens auch nicht - seit jahren! ich brauche performance und nix was mit den rechner in die knie zieht. mache nicht nur automatisierung auf meinen rechnern. 

Beim tia sind halt zig files die durchgescannt werden muessen beim einem einzigen programmaufruf -> tia.automation.portal.exe ->resourcen dlls, programm dlls und exes die geladen werden muessen. und wenn dann eine dabei ist.....


----------



## inspectorgadjet (11 Februar 2016)

Habe die letzten Tage eine Antwort auf meine Service Request vom Mai 2012 erhalten (damals TIA V11), dass das Verhalten mit TIA V14 behoben wird. Das ging ja flott...


----------



## rogseut (11 Februar 2016)

Habe neues Problem. TP700 friert einfach ein. Trat einmal während des bedienenes auf. Lief erst nach Netzschalten wieder.


----------



## abe01 (11 Februar 2016)

rogseut schrieb:


> Habe neues Problem. TP700 friert einfach ein. Trat einmal während des bedienenes auf. Lief erst nach Netzschalten wieder.



da, glaube ich, koennte der chinesische zulieferer schuld sein....


----------



## abe01 (12 Februar 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Stelle gerade wieder fest, wie wenig Praxis die TIA Endwickler haben.
> 
> Wenn man ein Array hat kann man die Startwerte Eingeben bzw. Änderen, aber
> die Kommentare sind Ausgegraut. Hilfreich wäre es wenn man hinter einen Array
> ...




ist schon laestig.


```
DATA_BLOCK "TestDatenPuffer"
{ S7_Optimized_Access := 'FALSE' }
VERSION : 0.1
   STRUCT 
      TestDaten: Array[0..1000] of "Testdaten";
   END_STRUCT;
BEGIN


END_DATA_BLOCK
```


```
TYPE "Testdaten"
VERSION : 0.1
   STRUCT
      TestBeendet : Int;   // wird von SPS auf 1 gezetzt und von der datenbank auf 0
      DatenzugriffAktiv : Int;   // waehernd dem abholen der daten auf 1
      Wert1 : Real;   // 1. Prozessdatenwert
      Wert2 : Real;   // 2. Prozessdatenwert
      Wert3 : Real;   // 3. Prozessdatenwert
      Wert4 : Real;   // 4. Prozessdatenwert
      Wert5 : Real;   // 5. Prozessdatenwert
      Wert6 : Real;   // 6. Prozessdatenwert
      Wert7 : Real;   // 7. Prozessdatenwert
      Wert8 : Real;   // 8. Prozessdatenwert
      Int1 : Int;   // 9. Prozessdatenwert
      Int2 : Int;   // 10. Prozessdatenwert
   END_STRUCT;


END_TYPE
```

Struct als array anlegen und im Struct die Komments reinbringen. Umstaendlich, aber dann hat man einen Kommentar........


----------



## PN/DP (12 Februar 2016)

abe01 schrieb:


> Struct als array anlegen und im Struct die Komments reinbringen. Umstaendlich, aber dann hat man einen Kommentar........


Und dann kann man jedem Wert in dem Struct-Array einen eigenen Kommentar geben?

Harald


----------



## abe01 (12 Februar 2016)

fuer jedes array einen! PLC_DATENTYP. sind dann PLC_DATENTYPARRAYS* oder STRUCT_ARRAYS*.
Die Kommentare musst du dann allerdings im PLC_Datentypeditor abaendern.
Die kann man dann in Gruppen ablegen, 8bit, 16 bit oder wie mans braucht.
Allerdings fuer jedes PLC_DATENTYPARRAY* oder STRUCT_ARRAY* must du einen PLC_DATENTYP erstellen.







*Die Bezeichnungen mit dem nachgestellten asterisk sollte ich mir eigentlich schuetzen lassen!


----------



## abe01 (12 Februar 2016)

fuer jedes array einen! PLC_DATENTYP. sind dann PLC_DATENTYPARRAYS* oder STRUCT_ARRAYS*.
Die Kommentare musst du dann allerdings im PLC_Datentypeditor abaendern.
Die kann man dann in Gruppen ablegen, 8bit, 16 bit oder wie mans braucht.
Allerdings fuer jedes PLC_DATENTYPARRAY* oder STRUCT_ARRAY* must du einen PLC_DATENTYP erstellen.

Hehe.....   Jetzt kann man die auch die Eingange/Ausgaenge als Arrays Deklarieren. Mit den Merkern hatte ich mich zu frueh gefreut.


Anhang anzeigen 31700
Anhang anzeigen 31701
Anhang anzeigen 31702


*Die Bezeichnungen mit dem nachgestellten asterisk sollte ich mir eigentlich schuetzen lassen!

Hier muss S einiges nachbessern. Warten wir aufs TIA25 HyperMegaUpdate* oder so.....


----------



## vollmi (12 Februar 2016)

inspectorgadjet schrieb:


> Habe die letzten Tage eine Antwort auf meine Service Request vom Mai 2012 erhalten (damals TIA V11), dass das Verhalten mit TIA V14 behoben wird. Das ging ja flott...



Ich auch. Damals frage wegen falschen beschriftungsstreifengrössen für s7-300. sie haben den Fehler ja rasch behoben. Durch entfernen der Funktion.  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen René


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abe01 (12 Februar 2016)

*... ach du heiligs blechle..... *

*Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
Ich hab in der Schule beim rechnen *nicht aufgepasst!*
Warum hat man mich nur *auf die Menschheit losgelassen?*
Wofuer werde ich ueberhaupt *bezahlt?*
Warum kann ich *meinen Mitmenschen das nur antun?*





Da fliegt mir ehrlich gesagt das Blech weg!*ROFL*

Hab mich schon zu frueh gefreut. Wird wohl doch nix aus dem TIA25 HyperMegaUpdate, kommt erst zur TIA37.......


----------



## vollmi (12 Februar 2016)

abe01 schrieb:


> ... ach du heiligs blechle.....
> 
> ich hab in der Schule beim rechnen nicht aufgepasst.
> 
> Warum hat man mich auf die Menschheit losgelassen?



Da verstehe ich jetzt dein Problem nicht. Man konnte doch noch nie eine neue Struktur neues Array früher als bei der nächsten durch 2 Teilbaren Wortgrenze deklarieren.
und da sie diese UDT überlagerung für Eingangsbereiche gerade erst eingeführt haben, bin ich jetzt nicht direkt überrascht oder entäuscht, dass sie an der Physik ansich nix geändert haben.

In DBs isses ja eigentlich sowieso egal an welchen Speicherbereichen die verschiedenen Strukturen anfangen wenn man durchgehende Symbolik verwendet.

Eben wegen der Wortgrenzengegebenheit verzichte ich üblicherweise auch auf die Peripherie packen Funktion. 

mfG René


----------



## inspectorgadjet (12 Februar 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich auch. Damals frage wegen falschen beschriftungsstreifengrössen für s7-300. sie haben den Fehler ja rasch behoben. Durch entfernen der Funktion.



Bei mir ist es der Textlisteneditor, welcher im Bildbaustein anderst funktioniert als beim äusseren Textlisteneditor. Genau kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## abe01 (12 Februar 2016)

Sorry,
Ist alles nur ein monotoner bool Datentyp. Warum muessen sich im Speicher irgenwelche Luecken bilden. Bei mir sind 2x4bit = 8bit und keine 16bit. Wofuer dient eigentlich diese "Struktur"? Warum kann eine Struktur die Strukturen enthaelt vom gleichen Datentyp(Bool) dies nicht lueckenlos bewerkstelligen. Warum muss dort eine Speicherverschwendung des "bei Siemens mit Gold und Edelsteinen aufzuwiegenden" Speichers sein. Ich weiss nicht wo speziell bei nur Bool mit nachfolgendem nur Bool das Problem liegen soll. Im schlimmsten fall waerens 14bit luecke bei 2 Strukturen mit je einem Bit. 


Anders saehe es aus: *Bool, Byte, Word, DWord im " randomized mixed mode" *durch die Strukturen gefahren - das liegt dann am "SPS Programmschreiber" und nicht an der Software/Parser/Kompiler. Der "SPS Programmschreiber" ist dann fuer die Speicherverschwendung verantwortlich. Da haette ich absolut nichts dagegen auszusetzen/einzuwenden. 


Das *nicht vom "Programmschreiber"* verursachte Verschwendungsproblem kann man einfach Softwaretechnisch loesen weil nur ein DatenTyp in den Strukturen vorkommt, naemlich Bool. Zaelht man alle bits zusammen und rundets auf die nachstgroessere Bytegroesse auf  - "wenn man will".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2016)

@abe101;
ich glaube du hast mein Problem nicht verstanden.


```
Daten[0]	"Datapoint"	True	False	False	False	
	Index	Int	0	True	False	False	False	Parameter Index
	Value	DInt	0	True	False	False	False	Parameter Wert
	Level1	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	User Level Bediener
	Level2	Bool	true	True	False	False	False	User Level Techniker
	Read	Bool	true	True	False	False	False	Freigabe lesen
	Write	Bool	true	True	False	False	False	Freigabe schreiben
	Err	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Parameter ist eine Fehlermeldung
	Dot10	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Dezimalpunkt 1/10
	Dot100	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Dezimalpunkt 1/100
	Dot1000	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Dezimalpunkt 1/1000
	
Daten[1]	"Datapoint"	True	False	False	False	
	Index	Int	1	True	False	False	False	Parameter Index
	Value	DInt	0	True	False	False	False	Parameter Wert
	Level1	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	User Level Bediener
	Level2	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	User Level Techniker
	Read	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Freigabe lesen
	Write	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Freigabe schreiben
	Err	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Parameter ist eine Fehlermeldung
	Dot10	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Dezimalpunkt 1/10
	Dot100	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Dezimalpunkt 1/100
	Dot1000	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Dezimalpunkt 1/1000

...
...
```

Ich möchte hinter so einen Feld aus 240 Arrayeinträgen gerne einen Kommentar schreiben.
Wenn ich das außer einzelenen UDts zusammensetze, kann ich später im Programm nicht
mehr mit Zeigern auf die Variablen zugreifen.


```
//Temperatur Heizung unten in die Parameter umladen
"017-GDB".Daten[104].Value := INT_TO_DINT("191-E71:B");


//Temperatur Heizung oben in die Parameter umladen
"017-GDB".Daten[144].Value := INT_TO_DINT("191-E81:B");
```

Mir geht es nur darum wenn ich mal in den Datenbaustein schaue, das die Sache nicht so
Anonym ist.


----------



## vollmi (12 Februar 2016)

Diese "Verschwendung" haben sie ja mit den optimierten Datenbausteinen abgeschafft. die Deklaration deinem Wunsch gemäss zu ändern hielte ich für sehr gefährlich. Dann wirds dann wirklich schwierig funktionierende Programme nach TIA zu portieren wenn dann auf einmal die Speicheradressen sich verändern.
Ich sehe nur einen margialen Gewinn wenn sie diese Adressalokationen ändern. Der grosse Gewinn liegt imho darin das man UDTs jetzt nicht mehr nur in DBs deklarieren kann.

mfG René


----------



## vollmi (12 Februar 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @abe101;
> Mir geht es nur darum wenn ich mal in den Datenbaustein schaue, das die Sache nicht so
> Anonym ist.



Du willst die einzelnen nummerischen Indizes kommentieren?
Ich glaube nicht dass das jemals gehen wird, dass man das bei TIA aufklappen kann, ist ja eher eine Optische sache. in der Quelle sind die Arrays ja immernoch in einer Zeile deklariert. Wo soll da ein Kommentar hin?


```
testarray : Array[0..100] of "ANY_POINTER";
```

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Du willst die einzelnen nummerischen Indizes kommentieren?
> Ich glaube nicht dass das jemals gehen wird, dass man das bei TIA aufklappen kann, ist ja eher eine Optische sache. in der Quelle sind die Arrays ja immernoch in einer Zeile deklariert. Wo soll da ein Kommentar hin?
> 
> 
> ...



Am liebsten möchte ich hinter jeden Eintrag etwas kommentieren können.
Mir würde aber schon reichen, wenn ich am Block Anfang etwas schreiben könnte.


```
Daten[0]	"Datapoint"	True	False	False	False   [B][COLOR="#FF0000"]Temperatur Heizung unten[/COLOR][/B]
	Index	Int	0	True	False	False	False	Parameter Index
	Value	DInt	0	True	False	False	False	Parameter Wert
	Level1	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	User Level Bediener
	Level2	Bool	true	True	False	False	False	User Level Techniker
	Read	Bool	true	True	False	False	False	Freigabe lesen
	Write	Bool	true	True	False	False	False	Freigabe schreiben
	Err	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Parameter ist eine Fehlermeldung
	Dot10	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Dezimalpunkt 1/10
	Dot100	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Dezimalpunkt 1/100
	Dot1000	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Dezimalpunkt 1/1000
	
Daten[1]	"Datapoint"	True	False	False	False	[B][COLOR="#FF0000"]Temperatur Heizung oben[/COLOR][/B]
	Index	Int	1	True	False	False	False	Parameter Index
	Value	DInt	0	True	False	False	False	Parameter Wert
	Level1	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	User Level Bediener
	Level2	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	User Level Techniker
	Read	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Freigabe lesen
	Write	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Freigabe schreiben
	Err	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Parameter ist eine Fehlermeldung
	Dot10	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Dezimalpunkt 1/10
	Dot100	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Dezimalpunkt 1/100
	Dot1000	Bool	false	True	False	False	False	Dezimalpunkt 1/1000
```

Das ist für mich eine einfache Softwaresache am Editor, die einzelenen Startwerte kann ich
ja auch Editieren. Wenn Sie nicht Editiert sind, haben Sei die Farbe Grau.
Habe ich Sie Editiert werden Sie Schwarz.

Am besten zeigt TIA später auch im Editor den geänderten Kommentar der Variable an.

*Das erwarte ich einfach von einem Modernen Werkzeug, wir sind ja nicht mehr im S5-Zeitalter*


----------



## abe01 (12 Februar 2016)

verstehe was du meinst
ich habe mir seit jahren abgewoehnt irgendwas symbolisch zu kopieren
ich mache es immer indirekt, indiziert. da kann ich word auf int kopieren ohne voher mir gedanken darueber machen zu mussen das mit die deklarationder Symbolik einen strich durch die rechnung macht.  Auch geht das mit arrays in int .


ein wort von hier nach da

```
WORD_TO_BLOCK_DB(INT_TO_WORD(100)).DW(104) := WORD_TO_BLOCK_DB(INT_TO_WORD(120)).DW(174);
// waere dann DB100.DBW4 in DB120.DBW174
```

einen block von 100 bytes von hier nach da


```
For #i := 0 To (100 - 1) Do
    WORD_TO_BLOCK_DB(INT_TO_WORD(100)).DB(104+#i) := WORD_TO_BLOCK_DB(INT_TO_WORD(120)).DB(174+#i);
    ;
End_For;
//waere dann 100 bytes von DB100 ab DBB104 nach DB120 ab DB174 ganz gleich wie die Struktur aufgebaut ist
```


indirekt = die SPS kann schliesslich rechnen

```
For #i := 0 To (#RecipeSize-1)  Do
    WORD_TO_BLOCK_DB(INT_TO_WORD(#REC_00)).DB(#i) := WORD_TO_BLOCK_DB(INT_TO_WORD(#DBRecipe)).DB(#RecipeNumber+#i);
    ;
End_For;
//die SPS kalKuliert quelle und Ziel 
//ist aus meiner rezeptverwaltung wo ich dann bausteinuebergreifende Ziele habe
//beispielsweise die rezepte liegen auf 10 nach einanderfolgenden DBs verteilt
//und ich brauche nur diesen teil, keinevergleicher oder fur jeden DB einen separaten forloop
```

DB() = Byte
DW() =Word
DD()=Doppelwort


----------



## RogerSchw85 (12 Februar 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Am liebsten möchte ich hinter jeden Eintrag etwas kommentieren können.
> Mir würde aber schon reichen, wenn ich am Block Anfang etwas schreiben könnte.
> 
> 
> ...



In welcher Sprache geht das denn? In denen die ich kenne ist es nirgends möglich einen Arrayindex zu kommentieren.


----------



## PN/DP (12 Februar 2016)

abe01 schrieb:


> ich habe mir seit jahren abgewoehnt irgendwas symbolisch zu kopieren
> ich mache es immer indirekt, indiziert. da kann ich word auf int kopieren ohne voher mir gedanken darueber machen zu mussen das mit die deklarationder Symbolik einen strich durch die rechnung macht.


Von diesem Datentyp- und Symbol-verachtenden rum-ge-poke im SPS-Speicher ala SPS-Steinzeit kannst Du Dich schon mal wieder verabschieden. Das wird von Siemens aus guten Gründen abgeschafft. Das finde ich auch gut so (allerdings nicht gut, wie undurchdacht die das machen).

Aus Siemens-Sicht wissen die meisten SPS-Programmierer eh' gar nicht was sie tun, deshalb müssen ja auch ausdrücklich deklarierte Structs bunt "optimiert" anders im Speicher angeordnet werden. Um die Verschwendung der hoch-teuren Speicherbits durch die Programmierer zu vermindern. 

Harald


----------



## Ralle (12 Februar 2016)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Von diesem Datentyp- und Symbol-verachtenden rum-ge-poke im SPS-Speicher ala SPS-Steinzeit kannst Du Dich schon mal wieder verabschieden. Das wird von Siemens aus guten Gründen abgeschafft. Das finde ich auch gut so (allerdings nicht gut, wie undurchdacht die das machen).



Jep, genau das "Undurchdachte" ist tatsächlich das Problem. Wenn das neue System Hand und Fuß hätte, könnte man sich dieses ganze indirekte Rumgepooke, wie wir es aus Classik gewohnt sind, sparen. Aber es geht nicht ohne und ist zudem noch unübersichtlicher geworden, finde ich zumindest. 

Aber noch etwas dazu:

Dadurch, dass man schön Struckturen über deklarierte Datentypen an FC/FB übergeben kann, findet man leider viele Zugriffe nicht mehr, wenn man danach sucht. Besonders fatal ist das in Fremdprogrammen. Leider hat Siemens hier vollkommen "vergessen", einen ordentichen Querverweis (der auch *ALLES* findet) einzubauen oder zumindest eine Volltextsuche über alle Bausteine, wie Codesys das seit Ewigkeiten kann. Für mich ist das einer der ganz großen Siemens-Versager an TIA!


----------



## lea190206 (12 Februar 2016)

Helfe mir derzeit mit der "anwenderdefinierten Bausteinhilfe" ab.
Funktioniert einfach und schnell.


----------



## ducati (12 Februar 2016)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Von diesem Datentyp- und Symbol-verachtenden rum-ge-poke im SPS-Speicher ala SPS-Steinzeit kannst Du Dich schon mal wieder verabschieden. Das wird von Siemens aus guten Gründen abgeschafft.



Was machst Du bei der Migration von eigenen Bausteinbibliotheken von 300er nach 1500er??? Ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch und suche Argumentationshilfen... Also der Chef will natürlich keine neuen vollsymbolischen Bausteine für die 1500er in SCL bezahlen. Aber den gepointerten S5-Stil will ich eigentlich nicht in die 1500er Welt übernehmen...


Große Scheixx...

Gruß.


----------



## RONIN (12 Februar 2016)

Was ich zu dem Thema noch äußerst schlecht durchdacht finde....

Beispiel:

```
ANL1    Struct        Kommentar: Anlagenteil 1
       RW_M      Struct    Kommentar: Rühwerk Mehl
         Freigabe    Bool    Kommentar: Freigabe
             Ruehrz    TIME    Kommentar: Rührzeit [s]
```


Im Code kann man dann auf "Datenbaustein.ANL1.RW_M.Ruehrz" zugreifen. Klar verständlich.
Schaut man aber im Code in die Eigenschaften der Variablen dann bekommt man unter Kommentar nur "Rührzeit " angezeigt.
Das ist irgendwie nicht ganz Sinn und Zweck bei strukturierten Datentypen.


In meine Augen wäre es sinnvoll wenn ich als Kommentar "Anlagenteil 1 / Rührwerk Mehl / Rührzeit " sehen würde.


So wie es jetzt ist darf ich immer ewige Kommentare deklarieren damit man im Code sinvolle Informationen bekommt.

```
ANL1    Struct        Kommentar: Anlagenteil 1
       RW_M      Struct    Kommentar: Anlagenteil 1 - Rühwerk Mehl
         Freigabe    Bool    Kommentar: Anlagenteil 1 - Rühwerk Mehl - Freigabe
             Ruehrz    TIME    Kommentar: Anlagenteil 1 - Rühwerk Mehl - Rührzeit [s]
```

Nervt mich zu Tode und weil ich innerhalb des Struct (je Member-Anzahl) x-mal redundant Information kommentieren muss.
Ja es war in Classic auch so, aber man könnte das doch mal besser machen. Soviel zur Praxiserfahrung der TIA-Ersteller.

Das Problem von Ralle mit den Arrays teile ich, gerade wo die jetzt "Stardard-Lösung" für indirektes Adressieren in TIA "Nehmen Sie doch ein Array" lautet,
wäre es wichtig diese vernünftig kommentieren zu können.

:sm14:


----------



## Ralle (12 Februar 2016)

lea190206 schrieb:


> Helfe mir derzeit mit der "anwenderdefinierten Bausteinhilfe" ab.
> Funktioniert einfach und schnell.



??? Auf was genau beziehst du dich ???


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 Februar 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Diese "Verschwendung" haben sie ja mit den optimierten Datenbausteinen abgeschafft.



Haben Sie??? Soweit ich weiß ist es in Optimierten Datenbausteinen 1 Byte pro bool


----------



## lea190206 (12 Februar 2016)

Zitat von *lea190206* 

 
Helfe mir derzeit mit der "anwenderdefinierten Bausteinhilfe" ab.
 Funktioniert einfach und schnell.



??? Auf was genau beziehst du dich ???​

Eigentlich nur darauf, dass "rostiger Nagel" seine Bausteininformationen einfach in diese Bausteinhilfe packen könnte.

Die Bausteinhilfe ist im Projekt verankert und somit bei einer Weitergabe dabei.


----------



## RONIN (12 Februar 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass man schön Struckturen über deklarierte Datentypen an FC/FB übergeben kann, findet man leider viele Zugriffe nicht mehr, wenn man danach sucht. Besonders fatal ist das in Fremdprogrammen.


Meinst du das was beim Step7-Querverweis-Fenster der _"Überlappende Zugriffe auf Speicherbereiche"_ war?
 Sowas gibt's doch bei TIA auch wenn ich mich irre? Ich glaube das heißt "Überlappende Zugriffe anzeigen".
Man bekommt das nur über Rechtsklick auf den Datenpunkt, allerdings wiedermal als eigenes Fenster und es hat keinen Shortcut.

*Ansonsten hast du mit dem Querverweisen völlig recht.*
Man hat *3* Dialoge.
_F11_ und _Shift+F1_ (welche im wesentlichen dasselbe sind und aus oben genannten Gründen eher nutzlos) und eben die "Überlappenden Zugriffe" wo man eben auch sieht ob der Struct/UDT, zu dem der Datenpunkt gehört, irgendwo verwendet/bearbeitet wurde.

*Aber auch bei den "Überlappenden Querverweisen" versagt TIA wieder.
*Man kann so sehen ob die Member eines _Struct/UDT_ irgendwo verwendet werden. 
Bei *ARRAYS* geht das aber schon wieder nicht. Dort gibt es die Funktion "Überlappende Querverweise" ganz einfach nicht!

Beispiel:Datenbautein.Array_A - Array[1..50] of INT
Datenbautein.Array_B - Array[1..50] of INT

In irgendeinem Baustein wird dann folgendes gemacht...
MOVE Datenbautein.Array_B -> Datenbautein.Array_A​
  Wenn ich jetzt irgendwo im Code eine Zeile mit einem Zugriff auf Datenbautein.Array_A[25] betrachte hab ich keine Chance zu sehen, dass  das ganze Array, der betrachtete Datenpunkt ebenso, an anderer Stelle beeinflusst wird. Viel Spaß bei der Fehlersuche in Fremdcode... :twisted:



Ralle schrieb:


> Leider hat Siemens hier vollkommen "vergessen", einen ordentichen Querverweis (der auch *ALLES* findet) einzubauen oder zumindest eine Volltextsuche über alle Bausteine, wie Codesys das seit Ewigkeiten kann. Für mich ist das einer der ganz großen Siemens-Versager an TIA!


*ACK*

Das schlimmste sind dann die *Querverweis-Versager zwischen HMI und SPS*.
Man bei nem EA-Feld, z.B. in der Animation, eine SPS-Variable parametriert und will dann sehen wo diese im SPS-Code ist. *KEINE CHANCE!*

Man muss sich zuerst einmal die Variable in der HMI-Variablentabelle suchen und sich dort den richtigen PLC-Variablennamen zum HMI-Variablennamen suchen. Die beiden werden ja in TIA *nicht synchron gehalten* und es könnte daher sein dass man den Datenpunkt mit der Bezeichnung des HMI-Variablennamens gar nicht mehr findet. Wenn mal also dann den richtigen PLC-Variablennamen hat, kann man im SPS-Proramm suchen und dann mit den SPS-Querverweisfunktionen arbeiten.

Beim Prozesswert des E/A-Feldes gibt es neben der Variablen wenigstens den grünen Pfeil mit dem man in den Datenbaustein im SPS-Programm springen kann wo der Datenpunkt deklariert ist. Von dort aus kann man dann mit den SPS-Querverweisen weitersuche. ABER, diesen grünen Pfeil gibt es nur beim Prozesswert. Sonst nirgends.
In einem dieser tollen "Automatisieren in 5 Stunden"-Videos wird das als bahnbrechende Möglichkeit gezeigt seinen HMI-Datenpunkt wieder im SPS-Programm zu finden.  Sobald man aber einen HMI-Datenpunkt sucht der nicht im Feld-Prozesswert steht, sondern als Animationsvariable oder in den Ereignissen, kann man einpacken.*
Wo ist den hier auf einmal das "durchgängige Bedienkonzept" das ach so tollen Portals geblieben??*

Umgekehrt werden in den SPS-Querverweisen keine HMI-Zugriffe aufgeführt.
*Das konnte Flexible doch schon*, das zeigte in seinen Querverweisen sowohl HMI als auch SPS-Verwendung an.

Wo finde ich die, für diesen Chaos-Querverweis-Müllhaufen, verantwortliche Person? :sw14:

*

UPDATE: -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In diesem Beitrag konnten wir dem Querverweis-Desaster sogar noch besser auf den Grund gehen...
*http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/75603-querverweise-fuer-hmi-plc.html*
Es wurde sogar eine Möglichkeit ausgemecht um an SPS<->HMI-Querverweise zu kommen. Wenn auch unglauchblich unständlich....*


----------



## RONIN (12 Februar 2016)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Haben Sie??? Soweit ich weiß ist es in Optimierten Datenbausteinen 1 Byte pro bool


JEIN.

 Auf der 1500 belegt ein Daten-Bit ein Speicher-Byte.
 Auf der 1200 haben in einem Speicher-Byte aber 8 Daten-Bits Platz.
Siehe: https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/90885040

Insofern ist die Speicherverbrauchs-Komponente beim opt. Baustein auf der 1200 anscheinend besser...

 Daten die in strukturierten Datentypen abgelegt sind (ich vermute aber dass das alles ist was sich als Block kopieren lässt - UDT, Struct, Array...) gönnen sich anscheinend am Ende (falls nötig) nochmal ein Padding-Byte damit die nächste Adresse durch 2 teilbar ist.


----------



## abe01 (13 Februar 2016)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Von diesem Datentyp- und Symbol-verachtenden rum-ge-poke im SPS-Speicher ala SPS-Steinzeit kannst Du Dich schon mal wieder verabschieden. Das wird von Siemens aus guten Gründen abgeschafft. Das finde ich auch gut so (allerdings nicht gut, wie undurchdacht die das machen).
> 
> Harald



 ....oops

Auch in der heutigen Computerwelt werden oftmals "Steizeittechnologien" wie vor zig Jahren eingesetzt weils die heutigen modernen Compiler nicht geregelt kriegen. Also muss der gute alte "Steinzeitassembler" mit seinen peeks & pokes (move) ran.

Mnemonik, Maschinennahes Programmieren (pseudo 51 Opcode), AWL waren damals die ausschlaggebenden Worte und nicht Symbolik, Typkonvertierung, OptimierterSpeicherzugriff.

Man hat sich in dieser "SPS-Steinzeit" halt eben drangewoehnt das irgendwelche Kaestchen- oder Kontaktsymbole nicht das NonPlusUltra waren. Immer wieder wurde auch frage gestellt ob der "SPS-Steinzeit" Microcontroler nach einem Anstoss eines Timer oder Zaehlers 3 Recovery Zyklen brauchte. "SPS-Steinzeit" SPS-Speicher und SPS-Microcontrolerleistung waren begrenzt und man brauchte geschwindigkeitsoptimierte Programme. Da wurde halt eben "wild rumgepokt und rumgesprungen" so das aussenstehende keinen Durchblick hatten. Bausteine hatten halt manchmal nur ein Netzwerk weils nicht anders ging und waren in AWL. Wenn man aus der Microcontrolersparte kam wurde halt eben die gesamte Programmlogik invertiert aufgebaut weil mans halt eben gewohnt war. Nur das wichtigste war in der Symbolik vorhanden. 16bit waren 16bit, 8bit waren 8bit, 1bit war 1bit. Diese "SPS-Steinzeit" 51er Microcontrolerderivate (8051, 805x5, C166, C167) kannten auch Opcodes die mit 1Bit arbeiteten. Die AWL befehle waren denen sehr aehnlich und es wurde "Maschinennahes Programmieren" genannt ;-).

Und hier trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Bildchen mit Kaestchen(FUP) oder Kontakten(KOP) designen kann fast jeder, aber wenns ums eingemachte geht.....?

Ich habe viele Maschinen die mit Billigservodrives (Parker LVD/SLVD ohne integrierte SPS) mit CAM Steuerung arbeiten. Um den Start variabel und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zu triggern (1ms Zykluszeit macht 3-5mm unterschied) setze ich immer noch die gute alte "SPS-Steinzeit" technologie ein.
Wenn Siemens das aus "verstandlich guten gruenden abschafft" - wird halt kein Siemens mehr eingesetzt. Oder die, die das gutfinden koennen mir mal vormachen wie das geht. Fertig ist die Laube....


----------



## Ralle (13 Februar 2016)

@Ronin

Ich meine zusätzlich auch die Verwendung eines Members einer übergebenen Struktur innerhalb eines FC/FB.

1. Strucktur aus einem DB an identische FB-IN-Struktur übergeben
2. Im FB dann Member der übergebenen Struktur verwendet.
3. Findest man das irgendwie, wenn man nach den DB.Sruktur.Member sucht?

Das wäre ein echter Fortschritt, alles Andere kennen wir doch aus Klassik und wozu TIA, wenn Klassik das alles auch kann.
Mit TIA ist nur eines besser geworden, die "automatische Konsistenz", wenn man z.Bsp. Datenpunkte in einen DB einfügt oder Strukturen erweitert.
Das haben sie erkauft mit einer unglaublichen Performance-Einbuße, denn anscheinend läuft die Überwachung im Hintergund immer?


----------



## ducati (13 Februar 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Unsere Strategie :
> Bestandsanlagen mit 300er bleiben in Classic.



Das kann man nicht genug unterstreichen!!!

Deshalb hole ich das hier noch mal nach oben!

Gruß...


----------



## RogerSchw85 (13 Februar 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht genug unterstreichen!!!
> 
> Deshalb hole ich das hier noch mal nach oben!
> 
> Gruß...



Jap exakt meine Rede! Wir haben den ersten Umbau von 300 auf 1500er Steuerungen, TIA läuft mit der 1500er viiiel besser!


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 Februar 2016)

Ich hab jetzt eine Projekt zu erweitern / neu auf zu setzen mit S7-Classic und WinCC-Flex.
Da hab ich erst mal "S7-Classic" Frust gehabt weil mir das TIA schon gut gefällt.

Aber dann hab ich zusammen mit die Praktikantin mir die Arbeit gemacht um soviel wie möglich was wir im TIA gemacht haben ins Classic rein zu hohlen.
Da hab ich erst bewusst festgestellt das das Classic und Flex tatsächlich alles schon konnte was es TIA kann.

Bram


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Februar 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt eine Projekt zu erweitern / neu auf zu setzen mit S7-Classic und WinCC-Flex.
> Da hab ich erst mal "S7-Classic" Frust gehabt weil mir das TIA schon gut gefällt.
> 
> Aber dann hab ich zusammen mit die Praktikantin mir die Arbeit gemacht um soviel wie möglich was wir im TIA gemacht haben ins Classic rein zu hohlen.
> ...



TIA ist halt Classic, nur das es jetzt fünf Minuten länger dauert
bis man seine Aufgabe erledigt hat und die Rechner erneuert werden
müssen.


----------



## ducati (19 Februar 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt eine Projekt zu erweitern / neu auf zu setzen mit S7-Classic und WinCC-Flex.
> Da hab ich erst mal "S7-Classic" Frust gehabt weil mir das TIA schon gut gefällt.
> 
> Aber dann hab ich zusammen mit die Praktikantin mir die Arbeit gemacht um soviel wie möglich was wir im TIA gemacht haben ins Classic rein zu hohlen.
> ...


Tja kommt leider häufiger vor, daSs die TIA Befürworter gar nicht wissen, was frueher schon alles ging. Man schaue sich nur PCS7 an, das ist TIA noch meilenweit davon entfernt. Und da PCS7 sich ja auch immer noch weiterentwickelt, ist die Frage ob der Hase den Igel jemals einholen wird...


----------



## RONIN (22 Februar 2016)

Hier hab ich ein gutes Beispiel dafür welchen Stuss die TIA-Entwickler in ihren eigenen FBs verbrechen.

Hatte ein Fremdprogramm (nichts Aufwändiges) von 300 auf TIA/1500 (Kundenwunsch) zu migrieren. 
Außer dass das Programm gesäubert werden sollte, sollte nicht viel gemacht werden.

Das Programm verwendete diesen komischen Siemens-Schrittschaltwerk-Baustein FB_DRUM.
Beim Migrieren hat TIA die 300er-Version gegen seine eigene aus der TIA-Bibliothek getauscht.

Das Ding hat aber, gelinde gesagt, seine Macken...
*1.) CPU-Stopp beim Aufruf der Reset-Routine
*DRUM-FB einfügen, IDB erzeugen, in SPS einspielen, Reset-Eingang auf High setzen und beobachten wie die CPU mit einem Zugriffsfehler auf Stopp geht.​Grund ist dass der Startwert für die Einstellung des Initialschrittes (Parameter DSP) im IDB auf 0 steht und der Baustein doch tatsächlich versucht auf "Array-mit-Den-Einstellwerten"[0] (z.B. S_PRESET[1..16]) zuzugreifen. Jetzt möchte man meinen die waren nur zu faul ihre Array-Grenzen richtig zu prüfen...​Aber nein, solange man keinen Reset auslöst (in den Initialschritt=0 geht) warnt einen der Fehlerausgang sogar noch höflich dass Parameter DSP-außerhalb der Grenzen liegt.​
So blöd muss man mal sein. Man prüft den Wert DSP und gibt einen ERR-CODE aus, schickt die CPU aber an anderer Stelle mit dem Zugriff trotzdem ins Speicher-Nirvana.
Und das in den optimierten Zeit wo sowas ja gar nicht mehr passieren kann. ​
Die Sache ist wenigstens leicht zu beheben in dem man den DSP-Wert selber auf einen gültigen Wert setzt. 
Normalweise muss man den nicht unbedingt anfassen da der Startwert bei der 300er-Version schon auf 1 steht.​ 
*2.) Fehlercode der sich nicht mehr wegquittieren lässt.*Betrifft wiederum die Reset-Routine.
Nachdem man den CPU-Stopp wegen Parameter DSP behoben hat meldet der Fehlerausgang dann plötzlich beim Ausführen der​Reset-Routine dass der Parameter LST_STEP(LastStep) außerhalb des gültigen Bereichs sei. 
Obwohl dieser sehr wohl korrekt parametriert ist.​
Den Fehler bekommt man dann auch nimmer weg, da kann man so oft Reset auslösen wie man will.

​*3.) Falsche Zeitberechnung*Das macht den Baustein dann endgültig unbrauchbar.
Wenn bei dem Baustein die Bedingungen zum Weiterschalten eines Schritts erfüllt sind läuft noch eine parametrierbare Zeit ab bevor der Schritt dann tatsächlich weiterschaltet. Die Zeit besteht aus einer Zeitbasis DTBP (WORD) und einem Presetwert(WORD) für den jeweiligen Schritt.​Lädt man in DTBP also 1000(ms) und hat im Presetwert 10 steht, dann sind das 10 Sekunden. Hat man im Presetwert aber 60000 (1 Minute) stehen dann funktioniert das​in der TIA-Version nur wenn man nicht mehr als 1 im Presetwert stehen hat. Der Zähler (DCC) der letztendlich die Millisekunden runterzählt ist eigentlich ein DWORD, die 120000ms haben da locker Platz. Auf der 300/400 ist das auch kein Problem, da landen auch die 120000 zum Runterzählen im Zähler.​
Bei der TIA-Version landet bei 1x60000 der Wert EA60(60000dez) im Zähler, bei 2x60000 landet D4C0(54464dez) im Zähler. Ganz toll​Die vertun sich da irgendwo intern bei der Berechnung wenn der Endwert für den Zähler die WORD-Bereichsgrenzen übersteigt.​
Das sind doch *absolute Dilettanten-Fehler*. 
Der Baustein ist eigentlich so simpel dass jedes Kleinkind diesen vernünftig schreiben können sollte, was die TIA-Entwickler anscheinend wieder maßlos überfordert.
*Aber Hauptsache wichtig auf KnowHow-Schutz setzen. Welches KnowHow bitte? Derjenige der den Baustein überführt hat, hatte wohl offensichtlich keines.*

Die Fehler sind alle beim Support eingereicht und bestätigt, werden in der V14 geändert.
Na danke auch. Da liefert man einen absoluten Schrott-Baustein und anstatt das Desaster schnell auszubessern (und wenn man mir nur eine funktionierende Version geschickt hätte), verschiebt man das lieber auf einen Tag den noch keiner kennt.

In dem Fall hatte ich, in Absprache mit dem Kunden der auf den Baustein bestand, absolut keine Wahl außer diesen in der 300er zu öffnen und zu portieren.
Und siehe da, er funktioniert fehlerfrei.

Ganz toll, ganz toll…. :sw10:

*---- UPDATE*
Zuerst wollten die gar nicht mal einsehen dass das Fehler sind. Zuerst war es nicht erlaubt die Baustein via STAT-Daten zu parametrieren, die Parameter sind aber nirgends herausgeführt und in der Hilfe stehts auch so.
Dann war wieder das Geheule dass Sie den Presetwert (TYP WORD was eigentlich schon Blödsinn ist) intern dann doch als INT interpretieren und daher der Vorgabewert 60000 nicht erlaubt ist. Kein Problem mit Preset 30000 und Faktor 4 berechnet der Baustein trotzdem das Falsche.... usw... viel hin und her. Zuerst wollten Sie das gar nicht ändern. Als ich dann nach einer funktionierenden Konfiguration gefragt habe, also wie ich den TIA-Baustein ihrer Meinung nach parametrieren muss dass er geht.... Antwort: Wird in v14 geändert. Jetzt auf einmal. 

Die schnelle (und vermutlich beste) Lösung war es den 300er-Baustein zu "öffnen" und ein wenig zu manipulieren (umbenennen) so dass die TIA-Konvertierung nicht auf die Idee kommt bei der Migration den 300er-Baustein durch seinen eigenen Sch**ß zu ersetzen. Und siehe da, funktioniert wie beschrieben.


----------



## ducati (23 Februar 2016)

Hört sich für mich so an, dass man lieber nichts konvertieren sollte, sondern konsequenz für die 1500er neu programmieren...

Bei Konvertieren von S5 nach S7 gabts ja auch immer die einen oder anderen Sorgen...

Nur rennt der Siemens-vertrieb aber bei den Kunden rum und propagiert: "Konvertieren: Kein Problem"

Irgendwann hatte ich schon mal geschrieben, das Siemens wohl besser auf die Konvertiererei und auf die 300/400er Unterstützung im TIA verzichtet hätte...

Die dadurch gewonnene zeit hätten sie dann vielleicht besser in die ordentliche Entwicklung der 1500er-Funktionalität gesteckt...


----------



## RONIN (23 Februar 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Nur rennt der Siemens-vertrieb aber bei den Kunden rum und propagiert: "Konvertieren: Kein Problem"


Als ich einen Siemens-Support-Mitarbeiter mal am Telefon gefragt habe, wie er es sich den vorstelle ein Fremdprogramm aus einer 300 mit Wegfall des Zykluskontrollpunktes direkt zu konvertieren, wurde der auch schnell still. 

Da kam dann der Satz: "Ja da haben Sie recht, so eine direkte Konvertierung ist wohl nicht immer möglich"

Mir grauts schon vor dem Tag an dem ich das machen muss und das Programm mit den HMI-Datenänderungen mitten im Zyklus nicht klar kommt.... 


ducati schrieb:


> Irgendwann hatte ich schon mal geschrieben, das Siemens wohl besser auf die Konvertiererei und auf die 300/400er Unterstützung im TIA verzichtet hätte...
> Die dadurch gewonnene zeit hätten sie dann vielleicht besser in die ordentliche Entwicklung der 1500er-Funktionalität gesteckt...


*ACK*


----------



## Pico1184 (25 Februar 2016)

Ich kann es nicht mehr sehen :sw4:

Mit Update 7 die größten Probleme!! Ständige Abstürze völlige scheiße!!!!


----------



## blimaa (25 Februar 2016)

Ok Ok ich habs gefunden!!!
DIE Verbesserung vom TIA zum Classic!
String Online im Baustein anzuschauen!!!! Bin ja aus allen Wolken geflogen auf IBN, als da stand "String kann prinzipiell nicht angezeigt werden".
Wie machte man das nur früher, ganze String ändern, zusammenschneiden etc.....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 März 2016)

Wer hat eigentlich diesen Updater programmiert .... Tagelang lese ich : "keine Verbindung zum Server", heute lese ich : "es sind Update verfügbar"  Angezeigt wird Update 7 . Das habe ich schon vor einiger Zeit installiert..... Kasperware


----------



## ducati (11 März 2016)

jetzt haben sie es endlich selber kapiert, dass es nix bringt 

Wie kann das TIA Portal komplett deinstalliert werden


----------



## ChristophD (11 März 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> jetzt haben sie es endlich selber kapiert, dass es nix bringt
> 
> Wie kann das TIA Portal komplett deinstalliert werden



Auf was genau beziehst Du Deine Aussage?
Diese FAQ gibt es nicht erst seit heute die ginbt es schin seit V13 rausgekommen ist.
Ergänzt wurde doch jetzt nur das Inventory Tool , wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## ducati (11 März 2016)

Fand's nur grad witzig, dass Siemens auch ne Anleitung liefert, wie man das TIA-Portal wieder los wird


----------



## ChristophD (11 März 2016)

Hi,

dann hier für das classic Step7 https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/189025
und hier für WinCCflex https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/22350636


----------



## erzteufele (21 März 2016)

auf in die nächste Runde

http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/81710-update-8-fuer-step-7-v13-sp1-und-wincc-v13-sp1.html#post616365


----------



## Lebenslang (21 März 2016)

Hm, das sind mal eben 2,28GB. Ich stamme noch aus einer Zeit wo ich mit einem Elsa Mikrolink 56k Modem
im Internet unterwegs war.
Das ist ja von der Datenmenge ein komplett neues Softwarepaket und kein update.
Na ja, ich beginne morgen ein neues Projekt für einen Kunden im Ausland, allerdings weiterhin mit Step7 Classic.
*** Und ich fühl mich gut dabei ***


----------



## blimaa (21 März 2016)

Aber die Updates sind ja nur für die WinCC Runtime, PLCsim und Safety aber nichts für die "normale" Programmierung/Visualisierung


----------



## Ralle (21 März 2016)

Ich kann den Müllhaufen wieder mal nicht installieren. Was verlangen die noch als Voraussetzung? Ein komplett "leeres" System?


----------



## Crack123 (21 März 2016)

Bei mir ging diesmal alles glatt...auch wenn ich TIA noch immer nicht für die Arbeit brauche *freu* 

Aber am besten immer in der VM Ware Installieren...wenns schief geht Backup rein und weiter gehts...


----------



## faust (21 März 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kann den Müllhaufen wieder mal nicht installieren. Was verlangen die noch als Voraussetzung? Ein komplett "leeres" System?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 32177



[MITTLERWEILE_ETWAS_GENERVT]
Und bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber...

Bei aller berechtigten Kritik am TIA-Portal und den exorbitanten Updatepaket-Größen:

Wie oft sollen wir denn noch die immer gleichen Frustäußerungen zu diesem Spezialthema lesen??
Ihr wisst doch mittlerweile, wieviel Platz eine Update-Installation benötigt, in welcher Reihenfolge die einzelnen TIA-Portal-Bestandteile installiert werden müssen, welche Antivierenprogramme zugelassen bzw. vorher beendet werden müssen, was wann als Administrator ausgeführt werden muss.
Haltet Euch an diese Vorgaben bzw. Erfahrungen, und Ihr habt Ruhe bzw. keine Probleme bei einem Update.
[MITTLERWEILE_ABGEREGT]


Gruß, Fred

PS: Bin trotzdem kein TIA-Portal-Freund geworden, vom Hass aber weit entfernt.
PPS: @Ralle: Wie kommt es, dass Du nur 100GB für deine Systempartition bereitgestellt hast, von denen fast nichts mehr frei ist?


----------



## Semo (21 März 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kann den Müllhaufen wieder mal nicht installieren. Was verlangen die noch als Voraussetzung? Ein komplett "leeres" System?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 32177



Mach dir nichts draus Ralle, da bin ich beim Upd7 auch dran hängen geblieben...
Der verbleibende Speicher muss natürlich größer sein als der temporäre Speicher! 

Und weil wir wohl nicht die einzigen mit Platz Problemen sind gibbet nun ein neues FAQ.

MfG Semo


----------



## Ralle (21 März 2016)

faust schrieb:


> [MITTLERWEILE_ETWAS_GENERVT]
> Und bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber...
> 
> Bei aller berechtigten Kritik am TIA-Portal und den exorbitanten Updatepaket-Größen:
> ...



Das kommt daher, dass ich eben auch eine VM habe und nicht nur eine. 
Die ist inkl. Sicherungen 170 GB groß. Alle VM zusammen haben 600GB.
Irgendwann ist halt Schluß auf der Festplatte.
Die Sapshots kann ich nicht einfach löschen (nur dann könnte ich die 100GB erweitern), weil immer wieder irgendwas in meinem System von den Siemensinstallationen zerknallt wird und ich das manchmal erst Wochen später merke. Also bleiben die.

Jetz hab ich 2 Stunden lang Dateien gelöscht und Programme deinstalliert, der Platz sollte reichen, aber ich bekomme den Kram immer noch nicht installiert. Da steigt einfach der Pegel.

PS zu den Frustäußerungen, die du beanstandest:
Hältst du mich wirlich für so beschränkt, dass ich inzwischen nicht auch weiß, was alles stillgelegt, erfüllt, gelöscht, beseitigt, bereinigt ... werden muß wenn man ein TIA-Update machen will?
Und bei den Frustäußerungen bin ich nicht deiner Meinung, im Gegenteil, die fallen insgesamt viel zu gering aus, deswegen tut sich auch nicht wirklich was. 
Wenn alle, die für diesen Mist mit ihrem SUS ja schließlich zahlen, auch mal eine ordentliche Leistung einfordern würden, dann würden dort die Leitungen glühen.
Jeden Tag würden hunderte e-Mail bei der Siemens-Geschäftsführung eingehen, die nachfragen, wann man denn damit rechnen darf, mit TIA auch mal einen halbwegs normalen "entspannten" Arbeitstag zu erleben.
Inzwischen bin ich mit Siemens deswegen auch in Kontakt, die sind auch wirklich freundlich und bemüht, aber ich arbeite seit einigen Monaten täglich mit TIA und bei mir verfestigt sich immer mehr die Meinung, das es sinnlos ist diese tote Sau weiter zu reiten und zu versuchen die hochzupäppeln. Was ich auch anfasse im TIA-Portal, es ist einfach nur Sch... Kein Editor funktioniert komplett tadellos, immer wieder wird man in seiner Arbeit aufgehalten oder gar zurückgeworfen. Die Performance ist nach wie vor unterirdisch, wenn man keinen Mega-Laptop zur Verfügung hat. 

Ich gebe es jetzt auf und versuche nicht mehr dieses UPD8 zu installieren. Wie ich das kenne, liegt es zum Schluß an ganz anderen Sachen, vielleicht, weil ich noch ein Simotion- und ein Safety-Paket installiert habe? Fehlermeldung dazu kommt nicht, Speicherplatz reicht, "Weiter"-Button bleibt ausgegraut. Ich hab auch keinen Bock mehr ständig da anzurufen, das kostet alles so unglaublich viel Zeit und noch mehr Nerven. Ich kann nur eines tun, meinen Kunden von TIA abzuraten und wann immer möglich, bei Step7-Klassik oder Codesys bzw. Beckhoff zu bleiben.


----------



## Ralle (21 März 2016)

Semo schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus Ralle, da bin ich beim Upd7 auch dran hängen geblieben...
> Der verbleibende Speicher muss natürlich größer sein als der temporäre Speicher!
> 
> Und weil wir wohl nicht die einzigen mit Platz Problemen sind gibbet nun ein neues FAQ.
> ...



Sollte jetzt eigentlich reichen, 7.8GB frei, 7.0 GB Temp, 4.9GB benötigt.
Was fehlt da noch?
10GB Reserve oder so?


----------



## PN/DP (21 März 2016)

Semo schrieb:


> Und weil wir wohl nicht die einzigen mit Platz Problemen sind gibbet nun ein neues FAQ.


Was für ein Aufwand um den freien Speicherplatz auf C: zu vergrößern... :roll: Kann man bei dem Installer nicht einfach den Install-Ordner auf ein anderes Laufwerk einstellen?
Wenn nicht, dann sollte eine Symbolische Verknüpfung einfacher helfen. siehe auch Mklink /d

Harald


----------



## Ralle (21 März 2016)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Was für ein Aufwand um den freien Speicherplatz auf C: zu vergrößern... :roll: Kann man bei dem Installer nicht einfach den Install-Ordner auf ein anderes Laufwerk einstellen?
> Wenn nicht, dann sollte eine Symbolische Verknüpfung einfacher helfen. siehe auch Mklink /d
> 
> Harald



So man ein anderes Laufwerk hat..., bzw. wenn man TIA schon auf C hat, kann man das dann mal eben ändern? Würde ich nicht drauf wetten, dass danach nocht irgendwas läuft. ;-)
Aber mit V14 wird ja dann alles besser 
Hilft wohl nur noch ein Nauaufsetzen des Systems, aber das bringt wieder Ärger mit Office-Lizenzen und und und.

PS: Die offiziellen Änderungen scheinen eh marginal zu sein, wird wohl nicht viel besser werden.


----------



## PN/DP (21 März 2016)

Das TIA sollte von dem Symbolik Link nichts mitkriegen. Das ist auch die einzige Möglichkeit, die genauso dumme Apple-Software davon abzuhalten, jegliche Backups auf dem Systemlaufwerk abzulegen. Es ist schon eine Frechheit, was für Mengen an Müll ungefragt an zig Stellen auf dem Systemlaufwerk abgeladen werden... (das ist weltweit trendy, nicht nur von den TIA-Programmierern).

Harald


----------



## drfunfrock (22 März 2016)

Hallo, 
ich habe einmal nach langer Zeit das Forum wieder angeschaut und bin auf diesen Thread gestossen. Ich fand es doch recht  unterhaltsam  , sich von Seite 1 auf Seite 94 durch zu arbeiten. Ich dachte ja, ich wäre mit mit einem anderen Hersteller von SPSen recht bescheiden dran, aber ne, dass hier übertrifft alles von mir Erlebte. Mein Lieferant liefert Installationsprogramme die Antivirenprogramme triggern oder hat beschlossen die Zahl der Ethercat Nodes auf den neuen CPUs auf 192 zu beschränken und das Prozessimage kann nur 5700 Bytes gross sein. Allerdings läuft die Software meistens vernünftig, bis auf die Momente wenn ich ein Programm nicht in die CPU geladen bekomme, weil irgendetwas ohne Fehlermeldung aussteigt. Das gibt entweder eine Neuinstallation oder ich muss ein anderes Projekt laden, damit dass dann wieder klappt. 

Ich denke die Automationswelt ist nirgendwo besser.


----------



## faust (22 März 2016)

Hallo Ralle,



Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> PS zu den Frustäußerungen, die du beanstandest:
> Hältst du mich wirlich für so beschränkt, dass ich inzwischen nicht auch weiß, was alles stillgelegt, erfüllt, gelöscht, beseitigt, bereinigt ... werden muß wenn man ein TIA-Update machen will?
> ...


Ich halte Dich nicht für beschränkt (und habe dies nie behauptet!), mich wundert es nur jedesmal, wenn ich bei fast jedem Update die nahezu identischen Äußerungen lesen muss ("Warum kann ich nicht...?", "Warum geht das nicht...?" etc.) -und dies habe ich ebensowenig nur auf Deine Person bezogen!




Ralle schrieb:


> Und bei den Frustäußerungen bin ich nicht deiner Meinung, im Gegenteil, die fallen insgesamt viel zu gering aus, deswegen tut sich auch nicht wirklich was.
> Wenn alle, die für diesen Mist mit ihrem SUS ja schließlich zahlen, auch mal eine ordentliche Leistung einfordern würden, dann würden dort die Leitungen glühen.
> Jeden Tag würden hunderte e-Mail bei der Siemens-Geschäftsführung eingehen, die nachfragen, wann man denn damit rechnen darf, mit TIA auch mal einen halbwegs normalen "entspannten" Arbeitstag zu erleben.
> Inzwischen bin ich mit Siemens deswegen auch in Kontakt, die sind auch wirklich freundlich und bemüht, aber ich arbeite seit einigen Monaten täglich mit TIA und bei mir verfestigt sich immer mehr die Meinung, das es sinnlos ist diese tote Sau weiter zu reiten und zu versuchen die hochzupäppeln. Was ich auch anfasse im TIA-Portal, es ist einfach nur Sch... Kein Editor funktioniert komplett tadellos, immer wieder wird man in seiner Arbeit aufgehalten oder gar zurückgeworfen. Die Performance ist nach wie vor unterirdisch, wenn man keinen Mega-Laptop zur Verfügung hat.
> ...


Mit "Frustäußerungen zu diesem Spezialthema" meinte ich hier NUR die Update-Problematik, alle anderen Widrigkeiten habe ich (in zugegebenermaßen abgemilderter Form) auch schon kennengelernt.

Interessant finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang nur, dass viele die Siemens-Classic-Tools (z.B. Flexible) mittlerweile fast schon positiv darstellen, diese aber mitnichten besser waren geschweige denn geworden sind.


Gruß, Fred


----------



## erzteufele (22 März 2016)

naja unter Classic versteh ich nur den Simatic Manager also die Programmierumgebung mit was man HMI macht ist wohl zweitrangig. Schonmal ne Graphkette in TIA Programmiert? Ich finde die Darstellung gegenüber dem "alten" sehr unübersichtlich. TIA ist für mich nur eine fortsetzung von flex... da ich damit nur die HMI abbilde


----------



## Ralle (22 März 2016)

@faust
Ja ich weiß, die Klassik-Software hatte auch starke Anfangsschwierigkeiten und hat noch immer Defizite. Statt die endlich komplett auszuräumen, hat Siemens dann TIA erfunden. Und dann merkt man, "Wow, es geht noch schlimmer!". 

Ich hab jetzt:

1. Meine VM auf eine Sicherungsfestplatte kopiert.
2. Alle Snapshots gelöscht.
3. Meine C-Partition auf 128GB vergrößert.

Nun kann ich das UPD8 installieren (läuft gerade, mal sehen, ob das stabil ist).

Die Anzeige von Installations-Tool war doch aber eindeutig, zum Schluß hatte ich 8.6 GB frei, 7.0 GB Temp benötigt, 4.9GB benötigt 3.7 GB übrig.
Das hat nicht gereicht, mit 30 freien GB läufts nun.

Sollen sie schreiben, ihr müßt 20 GB Paltz haben dann fängt man nciht an mühsam irgendwas auf der Platte zu löschen.

@drfunfrock
Nun, es ist ja nicht so, dass ich andere Lieferanten so viel besser finde. Ich setze seit 25 Jahren Siemens ein und ahbe mir in der Zeit auch ein wenig Know-How erarbeitet.
Mich ärgert, dass die verlangen, dass ich das alles wegschmeiße und mir dann ein System in die Hand drücken, das ich nicht mal als Beta einstufen würde. Wenn ich dann mecker, dann um der Sache willen und nicht, weil ich den Mitbewerb unbedingt auf meinem Rechner /PLC haben will. Aber man zwingt uns ja förmlich dazu.

@PN/DP
Na ja, immerhin kann ich meine ganzen Projekte seit Win7 über Freigaben, die dann als Laufwerk in Win7 erscheinen direkt auf der oder einer Mac-HDD speichern und öffnen.
Das lief bei XP gar nicht, da waren Punkt im virtuellen Pfad, das hat TIA dort nicht akzeptiert, konnte solche Projekte irgendwie nicht öffnen. Unter Win7 geht das.
So hab ich die Daten sicher, auch in der Time Capsule - Sicherung und ein abschmierendes Windows/VM gefärdet keine Daten.

Normalerweise warte ich ja mit den Updates, aber ich hab neuerdings immer die Hoffnung, dass irgend etwas besser wird. 
Mit Upd7 kamen z.B. ein paar kleine versteckte Verbesserungen bzw. Fehlerbereinigungen, u.a. bei den Querverweisen.
Das hab ich aber auch nur bemerkt, weil ich alle Bugs, die mit aufgefallen sind in einer Datei notiert hatte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Normalerweise warte ich ja mit den Updates, aber ich hab neuerdings immer die Hoffnung, dass irgend etwas besser wird.
> Mit Upd7 kamen z.B. ein paar kleine versteckte Verbesserungen bzw. Fehlerbereinigungen, u.a. bei den Querverweisen.
> Das hab ich aber auch nur bemerkt, weil ich alle Bugs, die mit aufgefallen sind in einer Datei notiert hatte.



Jetzt lese man sich doch mal den Satz von Ralle noch einmal durch. Das ist doch richtig schlimm,
wenn nicht wirklich Kommuniziert wird, was verändert oder verbessert wurde. 

Im Prinzip bekommt man als Kunde vor dem Latz genknallt: "Wir haben etwas verändert, aber was findet mal selber raus"!


----------



## drfunfrock (22 März 2016)

@Ralle


> Nun, es ist ja nicht so, dass ich andere Lieferanten so viel besser  finde. Ich setze seit 25 Jahren Siemens ein und ahbe mir in der Zeit  auch ein wenig Know-How erarbeitet.
> Mich ärgert, dass die verlangen, dass ich das alles wegschmeiße und mir  dann ein System in die Hand drücken, das ich nicht mal als Beta  einstufen würde. Wenn ich dann mecker, dann um der Sache willen und  nicht, weil ich den Mitbewerb unbedingt auf meinem Rechner /PLC haben  will. Aber man zwingt uns ja förmlich dazu.



Du bekommst Beta und ich bekomme eine nigelnagelneue Generation SPSen, die mit Absicht so in der Firmware begrenzt wurde, dass ich absehbar mit unseren Produkten gegen eine Wand fahre. Ich bin hier mit einem Serienprodukt für den Marinebereich beschäftigt, habe bis zu 60 Umformer. Der Kram muss laufen, auch wenn das Schiff auf dem Pazifik schwimmt. Ich kann immer noch nicht sinnvoll Subversion oder Git einsetzen, weil aus der Umgebung nur eine binäre Datei herauskommt . Ich kann weder sinnvoll im Team arbeiten, wie unter Java, C oder Python, noch das System per Programm parametrieren. Refactoring funktioniert nicht. Wenigstens kann ich in und aus den Symboltabellen kopieren, so dass ein Python-Programm die IO-Symbole für die Umformer generieren kann. Das ist schon ein Fortschritt! Ich musste anfragen, ob es Probleme gibt, wenn ich gemäss IEC 61131-3 Standard FB in einem Array instanziere, weil man sich nie sicher sein kann. Wenn man zu solch einem Produkt Kunden hat, die externe Geräte haben, die per RS232 NMEA formatierte Daten ausspucken, die dann eingelesen werden soll, aber du weist im vorraus nicht, wie viele Geräte es sind, dann bist du kurz davon vom Dach zu springen, weil die Unterstützung für so etwas in der Automationswelt nicht vorhanden ist. Dazu kommt dann noch, das QS als eine Art Belastung aufgefasst wird. Die HMI unterstützt Gruppen von Elementen. Aber ein gruppiertes Element kann nicht verändert werden. Auch wenn ich Beckhof in so manchen Fall für besser halte, die Parametrierung von Serienprodukten ist immer noch Handarbeit und das Projekt ein einzigster Blob. 

Mir macht Programmieren Spass, aber was in der Automationswelt abgeht, ist Gebastel. Solange einer sich auf Gebäudeautomation beschränkt, ist alles recht einfach. Alles was darüber hinausgeht ist Schrott. Es bräuchte  Standard-Hardware wie in der PC-Welt und dann Open-Source-Umgebungen, die wie die Gnu-Suite auf Compiler und Linker basieren und einzelne Dateien verarbeiten, damit man endlich einmal im Team arbeiten kann. Ich habe aus Verzweiflung einmal den Beaglebone Black mit CAN-Bus und dem Xenomai Patch betrieben und es funktioniert so gut, dass man schon auf die Idee kommen kann, ein Arm-Modul selbst zu zimmern oder machen zu lassen.


----------



## RobiHerb (22 März 2016)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> Ich habe aus Verzweiflung einmal den Beaglebone Black mit CAN-Bus und dem Xenomai Patch betrieben und es funktioniert so gut, dass man schon auf die Idee kommen kann, ein Arm-Modul selbst zu zimmern oder machen zu lassen.



Da wärst Du nicht der erste, ich kann Dir zumindest 3 grosse Deutsche Baumaschinen Hersteller nennen, die ganau das gemacht haben.


----------



## ducati (22 März 2016)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Mir macht Programmieren Spass, aber was in der Automationswelt abgeht, ist Gebastel. Solange einer sich auf Gebäudeautomation beschränkt, ist alles recht einfach. Alles was darüber hinausgeht ist Schrott. Es bräuchte  Standard-Hardware wie in der PC-Welt und dann Open-Source-Umgebungen, die wie die Gnu-Suite auf Compiler und Linker basieren und einzelne Dateien verarbeiten, damit man endlich einmal im Team arbeiten kann.



Was das TIA-Portal angeht, ist das sicherlich alles Gebastel. Aber warum bestimmte Dinge bei Step7 Classic so sind, wie sie sind, hat sicherlich vielfältige Ursachen. Als Gebastel würd ich das aber sicherlich nicht bezeichnen. Eher im Gegenteil, gerade bei Safety Programmen ist eigentlich klar und eindeutig, wann warum welcher Ausgang einschaltet.

Die Informatikwelt ist eine ganz andere als die Automatisierungswelt, nicht zuletzt weil auch der nichtstudierte Instandhalter auch mit dem System umgehen können MUSS. Trotzdem wachsen diese 2 Welten gerade zusammen und die Aufgaben, welche in der SPS "programmiert" werden müssen, werden immer komplexer. Beides sind sicherlich Gründe für viele Probleme.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (22 März 2016)

CFC im TIA-Portal mit S7-1200 ??? Ist da was an mir vorbeigegangen?


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> CFC im TIA-Portal mit S7-1200 ??? Ist da was an mir vorbeigegangen?



Hach ... CFC ... da hat sich wohl schon mal intern jemand von SIEMENS mit 
dem Optionspaket CFC befasst. Das ist ja kaum zu glauben.
Ich frag mich nur, wie die das mit den automatisch erzeugen Bausteinen machen wollen,
denn bei TIA muss ja alles ein Symbol haben. Im Classic CFC sind ja viele DBs ohne Symbole.


----------



## RONIN (22 März 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> CFC im TIA-Portal mit S7-1200 ??? Ist da was an mir vorbeigegangen?


Schon, die waren glaub ich schon vor der v13 da. Wüsste nicht dass es die in der v13 einmal nicht gegeben hatte.

Von denen gibt's auch mehr...



Vielleicht kommt es ja in der hochgelobten v14. Wird dann aber wahrscheinlich bis zur v17 dauern bis es dann halbwegs geht.

PS: @Ralle. Ich hab auch immer das selbe Theater beim Update installieren. Versuche auch meine VMs klein zu halten damit die Kopien nicht überhand nehmen und
darf dann auch vor jedem Updaten mal die Partition erweitern und danach wieder schrumpfen.


----------



## ducati (22 März 2016)

Ja, evtl. haben die die Attributgeschichte einfach so aus dem Pflichtenheft von Classic übernommen, ohne zu merken, dass es CFC im TIA-Portal (noch) nicht gibt...

Bin hier nur grad am rumspielen mit ner 1200... Sachen die man bei Classic schon wusste, sucht man jetzt bei TIA nochmal... Und auf die Hilfe kann man sich auch nicht verlassen...  Bugs ohne Ende...

Wenn bei mir das Hilfefenster schon offen ist, und ich klicke irgendwo in TIA auf nen Hilfelink, wird der nicht geöffnet... Erst Hilfefenster komplett schliessen... dann geht der Link wieder...

Naja, was soll man sagen


----------



## drfunfrock (22 März 2016)

@Ducati: Mein Rant bezog sich auf Omron, aber Beckhoff ist nur partiell besser. Siemens kenne ich zum Glück nicht. In den letzten 12 Jahren, habe ich hier über Siemens zu viel gelesen. 

Eine Programmiersprache muss Teamarbeit, Versionskontrolle, Refactoring und QS unterstützen. Ich baue hier Tools mit Python, weil die Automationswelt eine Anbindung von 3rd Party-Apparaten nicht sonderlich unterstützt. Wenn ich in PyCharm SHIFT-F6 drücke, kann ich eine Variable umbenennen und die Umgebung weiss genau, ob diese Variable lokal, global oder Mitglied einer Klasse ist. Ich kann die Änderungen die ich machte exakt nachvollziehen - dank Subversion - und daher Probleme auch gegenüber meinem Kunden verantworten, weil die ihre eigenen Specs mal wieder vergessen haben. PyCharm kostet noch nicht einmal etwas, wenn man sich beschränkt. Im Gegensatz dazu muss ich es hinnehmen, dass Projekte für SPSen in XML-Form in einer SQLite DB gespeichert werden. Wenn ein anderer an dem Projekt arbeiten will, darf ich das exportieren und er importieren. Wenn ich den Kram dann zurückbekomme, darf ich den Scheiss importieren, nachdem ich das Projekt vorher aus der DB gelöscht habe. Solche idiotischen Ideen finden sich in der Automationswelt überall. 

Das Argument mit den Techniker lese ich überall. Wenn ein Projekt - selbstverständlich ohne vernünftige Specs historisch gewachsen - ein gewissen Grad an Komplexität erreicht, dann ist Projektmanagement und QS eingeschränkt durch solche Randbedingungen nur noch kontraproduktiv. Der Grund warum ich mit Spagetti-Code lebe, der zum Teil ohne Symbole auskommt und mehrere 10000 Zeilen umfasst, ist genau der. Es sind die selben Techniker, die die Geschäftsführung unseres Kunden frei machen lässt, die Features auf Zuruf wollen, ohne sich Gedanken um die Konsequenzen zu machen. Die meisten Techniker, sind kompetenter als ich auf ihrem Fachgebiet. Nur von komplexe Projekte sind nicht ihr Ding. 

Ich halte die meisten SPS-Produzenten für zu klein, als dass sie vernünftige Softwarekonzepte liefern können. Es wäre an der Zeit sich einmal neue Gedanken zu machen. Es gibt gute Feldbusse, es gibt die Arm-Plattform oder den PC. Es braucht eine Programmierplattform, die nicht monolithisch sind und von existierenden Tools unterstützt wird. C ist keine Lösung. Es braucht eine oder mehr typisierte Sprachen wie ST mit Interfaces, die wie C per Kommandozeile compiliert werden. Dann könnte sich diese Branche auch auf das konzentrieren, was wichtig ist: Den Kunden.


----------



## mariob (22 März 2016)

Hi,
@drfunfrock, sorry, aber hier geht es um ein Programmiersystem welches überhaupt erst einmal gebrauchsfähig gemacht werden müsste, dieser Abfall ist mir heute 5x nacheinander verreckt, natürlich war auch das bis dahin gemachte zuverlässig weg.
Und da redest Du davon wie man stabile Software besser machen könnte. Mit Siemens kommen nur die Harten in den Garten.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## drfunfrock (22 März 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> @drfunfrock, sorry, aber hier geht es um ein Programmiersystem welches überhaupt erst einmal gebrauchsfähig gemacht werden müsste, dieser Abfall ist mir heute 5x nacheinander verreckt, natürlich war auch das bis dahin gemachte zuverlässig weg.
> Und da redest Du davon wie man stabile Software besser machen könnte. Mit Siemens kommen nur die Harten in den Garten.
> 
> ...



 Siemens als selbst gewählten Masochismus  gibt es bei uns nicht. Das überlasse ich freiwillig den Experten. 

Oh, ich habe schon den ersten Spatenstich zur Grablegung gesetzt, als ich erwähnte, dass die SPS so gebaut ist, dass wir gegen eine Wand laufen werden. Der andere Kram, wie Versionsverwaltung etc. ist in dieser Branche anscheinend nicht machbar.


----------



## vollmi (23 März 2016)

Gibt es wohl einen triftigen Grund warum Siemens darauf verzichtet einen Sammeldownload und Installbutton im TIA upd Manager für die Support Packages einzubinden?

Ist schon irgendwie nervig für jedes 200kb paket getrennt runterzuladen und installieren und jedesmal warten zu müssen bis die installation fertig ist. Die zeit ist zu kurz um weiterzuarbeiten aber zu lang als das es einem nicht sehr viel Zeit versäumen würde.

mfG René


----------



## ChristophD (23 März 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Gibt es wohl einen triftigen Grund warum Siemens darauf verzichtet einen Sammeldownload und Installbutton im TIA upd Manager für die Support Packages einzubinden?
> 
> Ist schon irgendwie nervig für jedes 200kb paket getrennt runterzuladen und installieren und jedesmal warten zu müssen bis die installation fertig ist. Die zeit ist zu kurz um weiterzuarbeiten aber zu lang als das es einem nicht sehr viel Zeit versäumen würde.
> 
> mfG René



Du kannst auch alle HS als großes Paket (380MB) von der Siemens Seite laden und dann installieren, so mache ich das.
Der Updater wird bei mir eh immer gleich abgeschaltet.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## ducati (23 März 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Gibt es wohl einen triftigen Grund warum Siemens darauf verzichtet einen Sammeldownload und Installbutton im TIA upd Manager für die Support Packages einzubinden?



Ja, das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt... 4 Klicks für jedes HSP und wie viele sind das jetzt, 30 ??? Einfach krank. OK man müsste ja nicht alle installieren, aber drüber nachzudenken, welchen man braucht und welchen nicht kostet auch Zeit.

Bei Classic ging das alles mal wieder deutlich schneller und einfacher.


----------



## mariob (23 März 2016)

Hi,
ich bin etwas aus dem Rennen, hier geht nix mehr. Auch ich habe hier bereits was von Wago im Rack hängen, noch keine CPU, das ganze sollte heterogen werden, wenn die Jungs so weitermachen kommt da statt des PN Kopplers noch eine CPU dazu.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ducati (23 März 2016)

Gibt's eigentlich im TIA-Portal keinen integrierten AWL/SCL/DB-Quellen-Editor mehr? oder hab ich da wieder was nicht mitbekommen?

Gruß.


----------



## vollmi (23 März 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich im TIA-Portal keinen integrierten AWL/SCL/DB-Quellen-Editor mehr? oder hab ich da wieder was nicht mitbekommen?



Einen integrierten gibts nicht mehr. Allerdings kannst du einen beliebigen Editor mit dem Quellentyp verknüpfen. Da fehlt mir grad garnix, da ich eh meist Notepad++ verwende. Und in TIA macht das Quelleneditieren eh nicht mehr soviel Sinn da z.B. SCL und AWL mit TIA wohl comfortabler zu programmieren sind als in Classic Step7 im Quelleneditor.

mfG René


----------



## ducati (23 März 2016)

Hab halt externe Quellen, von Classic bzw. externen Tools etc. die wollte ich im TIA wenigstens vorm übersetzen nochmal anschauen bzw. kleinere Dinge ändern etc. Und nen Quelleneditor für DB-Quellen gibt's in TIA scheinbar garnicht... nur Copy Paste im geöffneten DB...

Gruß.


----------



## PN/DP (23 März 2016)

Was wollt Ihr blos immer editieren und eintippen, das kann man doch alles super entspannt zusammenklicken... 

Harald


----------



## ducati (23 März 2016)

Mecker mich nicht an  ist halt alles Neuland für mich, dass mit dem zusammenklicken 

Versuch mir grad irgendwie ne effektive Arbeitsweise fürs TIA zu überlegen. Und da das mit TIA scheinbar nicht geht, ist meine Idee, alles extern in Excel oder sonstwas zu generieren und irgendwie ins TIA zu importieren... Kommt Zeit kommt Rat 

Muss man sich ja erstmal dran gewöhnen wie das mit dem ganzen Exportieren/Importieren Sinn macht


----------



## Sylux (23 März 2016)

Mal schnell hier notiert:

In der Berufsschule nutzen wir die 1500 Station und nach Ostern gehts mit TIA los. Den ganzen Problemen zufolge wird es aber erst schlimm mit TIA, wenn man was komplexeres basteln möchte. Stimmt das, oder muss ich als TIA noob auf bestimmte Dinge acht geben?

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Schulaufgaben die nötige kritische Masse bei TIA nicht erreichen  sollte also klappen.

Für Tipps bin ich offen. Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Stefan592 (23 März 2016)

> Für Tipps bin ich offen. Danke schonmal im Voraus.




Lass dich überraschen. 
Nimm dir Tee und Kekse für die Ladezeiten mit
Schaff dir über Ostern ein dickes Fell an
...


----------



## JaJa (23 März 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Mecker mich nicht an  ist halt alles Neuland für mich, dass mit dem zusammenklicken
> 
> Versuch mir grad irgendwie ne effektive Arbeitsweise fürs TIA zu überlegen. Und da das mit TIA scheinbar nicht geht, ist meine Idee, alles extern in Excel oder sonstwas zu generieren und irgendwie ins TIA zu importieren... Kommt Zeit kommt Rat
> 
> Muss man sich ja erstmal dran gewöhnen wie das mit dem ganzen Exportieren/Importieren Sinn macht



Alles in Excel !! 
Kannst du das mal genauer erklären ??? Was du meinst oder was du in Excel machen willst ??? für dein effektives arbeiten


----------



## ducati (23 März 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> Alles in Excel !!
> Kannst du das mal genauer erklären ??? Was du meinst oder was du in Excel machen willst ??? für dein effektives arbeiten



Ja was früher unter Classic halt auch viele gemacht haben. Man hat ne Excel-Liste (Motoren/Komponentenliste, Datenpunktliste, Messtellenliste... wie auch immer man das Ding nennt) wo alle Feldgeräte incl. notwendigen Informationen (Messbereich, IO-Verschaltung etc.) aufgelistet sind. Daraus halt AWL oder SCL Quellen generieren, DB-Quellen für die Global-DBs, Symboltabelle, Textlisten, Visubilder etc...

Geht jetzt nur alles bissl anders beim TIA, vor allem auch wenn man den alten S5-Programmierstil gleich mit ablegen will und auf so Schlagworte wie OOP oder "symbolisch" setzten will...

aber was wie genau weiss ich selber noch nicht...

Gruß.


----------



## Ralle (23 März 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Versuch mir grad irgendwie ne effektive Arbeitsweise fürs TIA zu überlegen.



Die gibt es leider irgendwie nicht. Gewöhn dich dran, Klickibunti und möglichst ineffektiv. Ich hab heute Hardwareadressen von Profinetgeräten und HMI-Texte geändert/geschrieben, das geht nur in Zeitlupe. Muß wohl an meinem Lappi liegen... Aber langsam gewöhne ich mich dran, nach der ersten Zahl noch mal kurz zu warten, sonst verschluckt der Editor die 1-2 nächsten und macht erst bei der dritten weiter.


----------



## ducati (23 März 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> HMI-Texte geändert/geschrieben



Genau da macht es u.U. Sinn, die aus Excel rüberzukopieren oder ne csv zu importieren, wenn sie in ner Textliste stehen...

ansonsten gewöhnt man sich an alles... Nur unter Stress bei der IBN könnte es nervig werden... Im Büro hebt mich das wenig an... Aber die Diskussion mit den Vertrieblern, denen ich immer noch ständig versuche, das TIA auszureden, nervt mich etwas 

Gruß.


----------



## vollmi (24 März 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja was früher unter Classic halt auch viele gemacht haben. Man hat ne Excel-Liste (Motoren/Komponentenliste, Datenpunktliste, Messtellenliste... wie auch immer man das Ding nennt) wo alle Feldgeräte incl. notwendigen Informationen (Messbereich, IO-Verschaltung etc.) aufgelistet sind. Daraus halt AWL oder SCL Quellen generieren, DB-Quellen für die Global-DBs, Symboltabelle, Textlisten, Visubilder etc...



Nunja solches Zeug mach ich auch viel in Excel. Man muss eigentlich nur die Sachen anpassen die in die 1500er reinkommen.


```
DATA_BLOCK "S7_CHO_UV_Rhein_Lokalsteuerung"
[COLOR=#ff0000]{ S7_Optimized_Access := 'FALSE' }[/COLOR]
AUTHOR : VoR
VERSION : 1.0
// [COLOR=#00ff00]NON_RETAIN  [/COLOR]// Freigeben wenn nicht remanent sein soll
```



> Geht jetzt nur alles bissl anders beim TIA, vor allem auch wenn man den alten S5-Programmierstil gleich mit ablegen will und auf so Schlagworte wie OOP oder "symbolisch" setzten will...



Jo ein bisschen anders ist schon so. Aber imho nicht so, als das man nicht damit arbeiten könnte.
Aber ich hatte das glück das bei mir schon länger eine Pseudosymbolik vorhanden war, da musste also nicht gross was geändert werden.

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (29 März 2016)

Ich hab gerade einen FB gestestet und mich gewundert, dass mein "Start", der über eine INOUT kommt und im FB dann nach einem Handshake zurückgesetzt wird, nur sporadisch (eher selten) funktionierte. An der INOUT steht eine DB-Variable, die ich über eine Beobachtungstabelle gesetzt habe. 
Nun hab ich das mal anders gemacht, hab einen Merker gesetzt, dessen Flanke dann diese DB-Variable im Programm vor dem FB setzt. Damit funktioniert es immer!
Kann es sein, dass hier auch dieser ominöse Zykluskontrollpunkt eine Rolle spielt? Passiert das etwa auch, wenn ich das so über die HMI machen will? Muß man also solche INOUT immer "Zwischenpuffern"?


----------



## vollmi (29 März 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass hier auch dieser ominöse Zykluskontrollpunkt eine Rolle spielt? Passiert das etwa auch, wenn ich das so über die HMI machen will? Muß man also solche INOUT immer "Zwischenpuffern"?



Ist das ein einfacher datentyp? Also nicht teil einer Struktur die du an INOUT übergibst? Die Variable wird nur innerhalb des Bausteins abgefragt und rückgesetzt?

Denn so wie es aussieht, landet die Variable wie gehabt in einem Instanzdb also dürfte der Zykluskontrollpunkt nur ausserhalb zuschlagen im Baustein wird ja wohl nur mit der Instanzgearbeitet.

mfG René


----------



## mariob (29 März 2016)

Hi,
was mich zu der Frage bringt wann denn die Variablen über Panel oder Webserver überhaupt aktualisiert werden. Ist das irgendwo dokumentiert?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## vollmi (29 März 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> was mich zu der Frage bringt wann denn die Variablen über Panel oder Webserver überhaupt aktualisiert werden. Ist das irgendwo dokumentiert?



Also zumindest per WinCC OA und WinCC werden Variablen irgendwann aktualisiert, also auch mitten im Zyklus. Hat bei mir schon zu rauchenden Köpfen geführt wenn ein Sollwert von der HMI veränder wird und das Programm die Plausiblitätsprüfung einen Zyklus zu spät zuschlägt weil die HMI die Variable direkt nach der Prüfung aber vor dem Ausführungsprocedere schreibt. *grrr*
Für Kritische Sachen habe ich jetzt einen Handgemachten Zykluskontrollpunkt eingeführt, bzw das Procedere das ich schon in der 400er verwendet habe portiert.

mfG René

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (29 März 2016)

@vollmi
Das ist eine Variable in einem DB, die wird direkt an einen Bool INOUT geschrieben und nur im FB gelesen und dann nach dem Handschake aif False gesetzt.
Allerdings sind im Testsystem nur 2 FB aktiv, d.h. der Zyklus ist kurz und der FB quasi ständig in Arbeit.
Was die HMI betrifft, das teste ich in den nächsten Tagen, wäre echt mies und m.E. ein dicker Bug.


----------



## vollmi (29 März 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Allerdings sind im Testsystem nur 2 FB aktiv, d.h. der Zyklus ist kurz und der FB quasi ständig in Arbeit.
> Was die HMI betrifft, das teste ich in den nächsten Tagen, wäre echt mies und m.E. ein dicker Bug.



Nunja als Bug sehe ich das jetzt nicht direkt. Die Informationspolitik ist IMHO etwas mager. Sie hätten ja einfach schreiben können dass das System der 400er auf die 1500er übertragen wird, dann hätte jeder gewusst das man sich drauf einstellen muss.

Das erklärt aber nicht das verhalten in deinem Programm. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass entweder die Instanz im FB verändert wird oder dass das garkeine echte Instanzvariable wird sondern ne Art überlagerung oder sowas, also wie bei ner Strukturierten Variable an INOUT.

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (29 März 2016)

Ja richtig dieses Variable läuft über den IDB.
Aber trotzdem ist es wirklich furchtbar, wenn man beim HMI-Programmieren auf solche Dinge achten muß. Gerade die HMI-Variablen hätte man doch am Zyklusanfang einlesen können, hat sich da nie einer Gedanken gemacht? Ich vermute mal, wenn ich 100 FB/FC im Programm habe, passiert das viel seltener, um so schlimmer wird es dann, weil man den "Fehler" einfach nicht finden kann.
Ich würde vermuten, da der FB ja häufig gerade bearbeitet wird, wenn ich die Variable ändere, interessiert die PLC das nicht, da sie am Ende des FB den "alten" Zustand wieder herstellt.
Da beißt sich das dann gegenseitig. Das BS sollte dafür sorgen, dass solche Inkonsistenzen nicht passieren können.


----------



## Ralle (29 März 2016)

Ich behaupte mal, TIA ist mit Upd8 Absturzanfälliger geworden. 
Heute schon 3 Mal vorzugsweise bei irgendwelchen Drag- und Drop-Versuchen.


----------



## vollmi (29 März 2016)

Das konnte ich nicht feststellen, allerdings geht TIA seit dem Upd8 nicht mehr in Standby sondern hängt sich immer auf sobald das Notebook auf Standby oder hybernation geht.

mfG René


----------



## PN/DP (29 März 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade einen FB gestestet und mich gewundert, dass mein "Start", der über eine INOUT kommt und im FB dann nach einem Handshake zurückgesetzt wird, nur sporadisch (eher selten) funktionierte. An der INOUT steht eine DB-Variable, die ich über eine Beobachtungstabelle gesetzt habe.


Kann man bei den TIA-Beobachtungstabellen den Trigger-/Schreibzeitpunkt festlegen? (bei Step7 classic geht das)




Ralle schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass hier auch dieser ominöse Zykluskontrollpunkt eine Rolle spielt? Passiert das etwa auch, wenn ich das so über die HMI machen will? Muß man also solche INOUT immer "Zwischenpuffern"?


Einfache Variablen an IN_OUTs kann man nicht in Multitasking-Umgebungen verwenden, ebenso wenn es keinen kontrollierten HMI-Zugriffszeitpunkt gibt. Der HMI-Zugriff gleicht einer Unterbrechung durch eine höherpriore Task (z.B. OB3x)

Weil die HMI-Kommunikation nun "effizient" irgendwann im Zyklus zuschlägt kann es folglich passieren, daß es genau dann passiert, wenn die Instanz bearbeitet wird. Wenn die HMI-Variable eine an einem INOUT-Parameter angeschlossene einfache Variable ist, dann werden Variablen-Änderungen während der Instanzbearbeitung nicht erkannt bzw. überschrieben. Die HMI muß direkt in die Instanz schreiben oder die HMI-Variable muß auf eine IN-Variable kopiert werden:

```
U "HMI_Bit"
R "HMI_Bit"
= #temp_HMI_Bit

CALL FB123, DB123
 IN_Var:=#temp_HMI_Bit
```

Auf Variablen, welche in einer anderen Task beschrieben werden, darf man außerdem nur ein einziges mal lesend zugreifen, weil sie sich zwischen den Lesezugriffen verändert haben können.
Variablen, die in der HMI angezeigt werden, dürfen nur ein einziges mal beschrieben werden. Gibt es mehrere Schreibzugriffe mit verschiedenen Werten, dann wird die Anzeige auf der HMI flackern (z.B. wenn man zunächst "vorsichtshalber" initialisiert und später einen anderen Wert zuweist).

Harald


----------



## Ralle (29 März 2016)

@PN/DP

Triggerzeitpunkt seh ich mir mal an. In der Beobachtungstabelle ist das an sich nicht soooo schlimm, aber in der HMI ... wirklich furchtbar.
So müssen jetzt alle aus der HMI in die PLC geschriebenen Variablen, die an eine INOUT gehen wie in deinem o.g. Bsp. umgesetzt werden.
Vielleicht ist es besser gleich auf INOUT für diese Zwecke zu verzichten, schade, war immer ganz gut zu lösen, mit dem Rücksetzen des Starts im FB, nach getaner Arbeit. Geht natürlich auch anders zu lösen, eine IN als Start und eine DONE, das dann desn Start außerhalb des FB zurücksetzt. Mal sehen.

Zu deinem obigen Code:

Man kann es bei der INOUT belassen, funktioniert dann auch noch (Test heute), ist ja schon fast ein Zykluskontrollpunkt.


----------



## PN/DP (29 März 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Zu deinem obigen Code:
> 
> Man kann es bei der INOUT belassen, funktioniert dann auch noch (Test heute), ist ja schon fast ein Zykluskontrollpunkt.


 Wie meinst Du das?

Der INOUT darf nicht beschaltet werden (bzw. nur mit zusammengesetzten Variablen oder einer extra beschriebenen Variablen-Kopie), weil sonst nach Ende des FB der INOUT in die angeschaltete Variable zurückkopiert wird und zwischenzeitliche Änderungen der angeschalteten Variable dadurch überschrieben werden und verloren gehen. Wie willst Du Dir merken bzw. dokumentieren, daß ein nach außen geführter INOUT nicht beschaltet werden darf? Dann besser ganz weglassen.

Bei dem gezeigten Umkopieren auf einen IN ist ein Beschreiben/Rücksetzen im FB nicht nötig, der IN ist eh nur 1 Zyklus lang TRUE.

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 März 2016)

```
U "HMI_Bit"
R "HMI_Bit"
= #temp_HMI_Bit

CALL FB123, DB123
 IN_Var:=#temp_HMI_Bit
```

Ich finde das doch wieder schwach das man sich mit solchen Krücken helfen muß, das 
hätte man auch besser lösen können, wenn man sich seine Kundschaft vergrault, bei 
der neuentwicklung einer Software.

Warum können die nicht einen Typen-Kontrollpunkt einführen, bei den ich einen Hacken
setze, das ich diesen nutzen möchte oder nicht. 
Das Code geschnipsel passt doch eher zu S5 Zeiten als zu TIA, macht ein Programm 
unübersichtlich und bläht es auf. Überwachung ob eine Variable aus der HMI gesetzt 
bleibt, im falle das die Verbindung abreißt, so etwas hat die Steuerung im Hintergrund
zu erledigen, reißt die Verbindung ab, wird im Typen-Kontrollpunkt die Variable auf einen
definierten Wert gesetzt, so wird das gemacht .... aber nicht bei Siemens, die bleiben lieber
im S5 Zeit-Alter mit Cloud anbindung.


----------



## Ralle (30 März 2016)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das?
> 
> Der INOUT darf nicht beschaltet werden (bzw. nur mit zusammengesetzten Variablen oder einer extra beschriebenen Variablen-Kopie), weil sonst nach Ende des FB der INOUT in die angeschaltete Variable zurückkopiert wird und zwischenzeitliche Änderungen der angeschalteten Variable dadurch überschrieben werden und verloren gehen. Wie willst Du Dir merken bzw. dokumentieren, daß ein nach außen geführter INOUT nicht beschaltet werden darf? Dann besser ganz weglassen.
> 
> ...



Es muß kein In-Var sein, ich (in meinem Fall) kann die vorhandene INOUT so belassen, wenn ich vohrer in eine Var umkopiert, so meine ich das. 
Das hatte ich gestern dann auch als Lösung gefunden und das hat funktioniert.

Es betrifft natürlich nur Variablen, die man irgendwie als Flanke von der HMI rüberbringen möchte. Krass wird es halt beim Steuern von Variablen per Einmal-Flanke aus dem TIA /Step7 heraus, das hat mich erst wieder auf die Problematik gestoßen.
Läßt man so ein Signal (Button gedrückt) länger anstehen, dann funktioniert das auch, eine Flankenbildung  (vor oder im FB) wäre dann sicher angebracht.
Mal sehen wie rum ich das lösen.


----------



## vollmi (30 März 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Läßt man so ein Signal (Button gedrückt) länger anstehen, dann funktioniert das auch, eine Flankenbildung  (vor oder im FB) wäre dann sicher angebracht.
> Mal sehen wie rum ich das lösen.



Bei mir sind diese Sachen in Strukturen gelöst (bei der 400er war das mit dem Zykluskontrollpunkt schon immer so ein Thema).
Wenn man eine Struktur anhängt wird ja nur ein Pointer übergeben. Die Laufzeit des Bausteins spielt dann also keine Rolle mehr. Und es wird keine Kopie im Temp/Stat/IDB whatever angelegt.


```
IF #Bedienung.Sort THEN // Auslöser von HMI per IN/OUT übergeben
    #Bedienung.Sort := false; // Quittierung Auslöser
    REPEAT
        #swapped := false;
        FOR #index := 1000 TO 1 BY -1 DO
            IF #values_sortet.ArraySort[#index - 1] > #values_sortet.ArraySort[#index] THEN
                #merker := #values_sortet.ArraySort[#index];
                #values_sortet.ArraySort[#index] := #values_sortet.ArraySort[#index - 1];
                #values_sortet.ArraySort[#index - 1] := #merker;
                #swapped := true;
            END_IF;
        END_FOR;
    UNTIL NOT #swapped
    END_REPEAT;
END_IF;
```

Und wie gesagt das war schon in Classic ein Problem mit HMI als auch Fetch/Write von fremd.
Und ich mach das eigentlich immer so. Zu quittierende Sachen werden von der HMI z.B per Klicken gesetzt. Und dann von der PLC zurückgesetzt und zwar nicht nach ausführen der Funktion sondern direkt nach erkennen der Anforderung.

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (30 März 2016)

@vollmi

Ja richtig, ich hab aber nicht für alles Strukturen verwendet, irgendwie mag ich es, wenn man außen am Baustein auch noch sieht, was da rein geht. (Freigabe, Start etc.) Aber das ist ja, wie bei vielen Dingen, Ansichtssache.


----------



## vollmi (30 März 2016)

Wie läuft das eigentlich bei anderen SPSen? SAIA? Codesys?

mfG René


----------



## RONIN (30 März 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich bei anderen SPSen? SAIA? Codesys?


Das würd mich auch interessieren...

Bekommen dort die Programmierer den selben Helm aufgesetzt?


----------



## Matze001 (30 März 2016)

Ist ne gute Frage...

Ich darf mich gerade mit Mitsubishi beschäftigen... GX Worx 2 ... was soll ich dazu sagen?
Habe gerade mal wieder ne 1200er vor der Nase, und auf einmal kommt mir das TIAP SCHNELL und KOMFORTABEL vor... ich bin selbst extrem erstaunt.

Liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass GX Worx alle 30min abstürzt, ich schneller Tippe als der Editor die Zeichen schrieben kann und
das Autovervollständigen sehr räudig umgesetzt ist. An ein paar Dinge hat man sich sogar gewöhnt, Variablendeklaration - ein Element schreiben - runter ziehen - Element 1-5 vorhanden.

Gefühlt sind die Jungs von Mitsubishi 10 Jahre zurück... und von der HMI spreche ich hier lieber nicht, da sind es eher 20...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## mnuesser (30 März 2016)

GX Worx ist sowas von grottig.... ich hab da mal nen Projekt gemacht, und mich gewundert warum die CPU so viele verschiedene Funktionen
für ein und die gleiche Sache hat.... tjaaaa, leider wird die Funktionsbibliothek nicht nach verwendeter CPU eingeschränkt...
Man kann es ahnen... nix lief!


----------



## mariob (30 März 2016)

Hi,
ich habe gerade das Thema Fernzugriff auf dem Tisch, Modem und Steuerung alles schick, Panel wollte nicht. Beim Support vom Modemanbieter angerufen, dort hat man mir in den 32 bit Kommunikationseinstellungen in der Systemsteuerung den VPN Adapter eingetragen (64 bit Betriebssystem!!!!) und der Zugriff auf das Panel war auch da. Also ein bisschen Classic ist auch noch dabei. Bananaware. Der arme Support.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## PED (30 März 2016)

Hallo,

unter der Beitrags-ID: 109478253 hat Siemens die Kommunikation mit HMI und Web-Sever beschrieben. Den Zykluskontrollpunkt gibt es demnach in der S7-1200 und 1500 nicht mehr.

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## RogerSchw85 (30 März 2016)

RS Logix von Rockwell ist eigentlich richtig gut zum Programmieren. Bei denen ist alles Symbolisch aufgebaut. Das Panel läuft auch Parallel zur SPS und die Kommunikation zu den Busteilnehmern auch.

Sobald man sich an das ganze gewöhnt hat kann man richtig gut damit Programmieren. Und sieht auch wie viel Siemens von Rockwell abgeschaut hat...


----------



## SPS-freak1 (30 März 2016)

Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, dass alles was Codesys basierend ist, Siemens um Jahre, zumindest was PLC und HMI betrifft voraus ist. Das TIA ist mMn eine schlechte Kopie dessen


----------



## RONIN (31 März 2016)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, dass alles was Codesys basierend ist...


Das ist ja alles schön und gut...

Die Frage war aber eher wie andere Systeme die Interprozesskommunikation zwischen HMI und SPS synchronisieren.
Wann und wo finden dort die HMI-Schreib/Lese-Zugriffe statt?


----------



## RogerSchw85 (31 März 2016)

Wie gesagt bei Rockwell auch parallel zum Task, sprich man weis nicht wann...


----------



## Zombie (31 März 2016)

oha, da bin ich ja richtig froh dass das Upd8 fehlgeschlagen ist, wenn es dadurch och schlechter wird. Ich muss gerade zum ersten mal mit TIA eine Steuerung und die HMI dazu programmieren und könnte jedesmal kotzen wie lange das Ding zum überlegen braucht.

Ich werd meinem Chef lieber erklären dass er die Stunden für TIA Portal mal 1,7 nehmen soll. Hoffentlich suchen sich die Kunden dann doch lieber was anderes aus.


----------



## Andi_ (6 April 2016)

Heute hat mich das TIA zum Ersten mal so richtig zur Weißglut getrieben.

Während der Installation von GSD-Dateien hängt sich das TIA auf.
Ok PC neu starten und TIA öffnen. Gut das ging noch. Jedoch beim öffnen von irgend einem Projekt, oder eines neuen Projektes bringt es eine Fehlermeldung, dass es beendet werden muss.

Danach deinstallieren und wieder neu installieren und es ging wieder. Die GSD hatte er noch erfolgreich installiert...

TIA Professional V13 SP1 Upd7
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 April 2016)

Ich habe erstmal der Gammelschriftart vom TIA-Portal den Garaus gemacht.

Notwendige Software:

Sharewareprogramm "Typograf"
http://www.neuber.com/typograph/
(evtl. gibt es auch andere Tools)

1.) Temporäres Arbeitsverzeichnis erstellen
mkdir C:\temp\tia-schriftart
mkdir C:\temp\tia-schriftart\original

2.) Originale Siemens Schriften sichern.
cp C:\Windows\Fonts\Siemens_TIA_Portal_basic_regular.ttf C:\temp\tia-schriftart\original\Siemens_TIA_Portal_basic_regular.ttf
cp C:\Windows\Fonts\Siemens_TIA_Portal_basic_bold.ttf C:\temp\tia-schriftart\original\Siemens_TIA_Portal_basic_bold.ttf

3.) Typograf starten
Gewünschte Schriftart aus der Preview auswählen (Normalschriftart).
Mit der rechte Maustaste auf die Schriftart klicken -> Properties auswählen.
Dann unten "Rename" anklicken. Im Feld "New Name" ist "Siemens TIA Portal Basic" einzugeben.

Speichern in C:\temp\tia-schriftart (mit einem entsprechend bezeichneten Unterordner (z.B. consolas) unter dem Namen:
"Siemens_TIA_Portal_basic_regular.ttf"

4.) In der Windows Systemsteuerung die Schriftartenverwaltung starten
Schrift "Siemens TIA Portal Basic Standard" löschen.
Über den Windows Explorer C:\temp\tia-schriftart\meine-neue-schriftart die zuvor gespeicherte .ttf Datei mit Doppelklick öffnen.
In der Anzeige oben auf "Installieren" klicken

Fertig!

Als Beispiel mit Schriftart Consolas:



Oder Tahoma:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 April 2016)

Forum verkleinert die Bilder mal wieder...
Consolas:



Tahoma:



Hab nur noch nicht rausgefunden welche Schriftart das bei Step7-Classic ist (oder Step 5 ;-) )


----------



## Ralle (16 April 2016)

@Thomas

Das Problem ist, die Schriftart scheint etwas größer (breiter) zu sein und die Reiter haben dann oft nicht den kompletten Namen im Kopf stehen oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 April 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Thomas
> 
> Das Problem ist, die Schriftart scheint etwas größer (breiter) zu sein und die Reiter haben dann oft nicht den kompletten Namen im Kopf stehen oder?



Eigentlich ist mir die Größe oder Art Schriftart egal, es 
wird ja sowieso alles im Editor von irgendwelchen Pop Up's 
überdeckt, die man nicht wegschalten kann.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 April 2016)

Beim TIA-Portal ist man sowieso die Hälfte der Arbeitszeit damit beschäftigt, irgendwelche Fenster in der Größe und Position "zurechtzuzuppeln".
Aber zu den Schriftarten: Die originale Schriftart bei Windows 7 ist "Sergoe UI". Damit sieht es wirklich passabel aus. Wenn man sich ein paar Schriftarten mit dem Programm erstellt hat, kann man recht einfach zwischen den Varianten wechseln und nimmt dann das was einem gefällt.

Problem beim TIA-Portal ist aber, dass in der Variablendeklaration die gleiche Schriftart wie für die restliche Bedienoberfläche verwendet wird. Da dieser Bereich aber zur Programmierung gehört, würde ich dort auch eine zur Programmierung taugliche Schriftart erwarten. D.h. nichtproportional, und mit einer ordentlichen Unterscheidung zwischen den 1 und I, 0 und O usw. Eben so wie es sich (normalerweise) gehört.
Da beim TIA-Portal aber alles die gleiche Schriftart ist (bis auf die im Code-Editor), nehme ich es in Kauf, dass die ganze Oberfläche in einer entsprechenden Schriftart ist.

Ich dachte immer, bei einer so großen Firma wie Siemens muss doch wahrscheinlich jede kleinste Designänderung durch einen großen Kreis von Personen abgesegnet werden. Wie dann so ein Kernschrott wie diese Schriftart dadurchkommen kann ist mir absolut unverständlich. Außer die Personen die sowas absegnen haben Null Ahnung von Programmierung, und/oder der Gestaltung von Bedienoberflächen.

Ich muss jetzt wohl oder übel mehr mit dem TIA-Portal bei der Arbeit machen. Diese nervigen Popups die beim Programmieren im SCL-Editor aufpoppen, patche ich mir auch noch weg. Hab echt die Schnauze voll mich den ganzen Tag mit diesem Krüppelzeug rumärgern zu müssen.
Am Liebsten würde ich alles mit einem externen Editor machen, damit ich den Mist überhaupt nicht zu Gesicht bekommen muss. Aber die "Kommandoschnittstelle" beim TIA-Portal ist wie nicht anders zu erwarten, zu nichts Vernünftigem zu gebrauchen.


----------



## ducati (17 April 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Beim TIA-Portal ist man sowieso die Hälfte der Arbeitszeit damit beschäftigt, irgendwelche Fenster in der Größe und Position "zurechtzuzuppeln"..



Jo, und da hat Siemens mit so super toller Ergonomie geworben, einfach nur unterirdisch...



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, bei einer so großen Firma wie Siemens muss doch wahrscheinlich jede kleinste Designänderung durch einen großen Kreis von Personen abgesegnet werden. Wie dann so ein Kernschrott wie diese Schriftart dadurchkommen kann ist mir absolut unverständlich. .



Ob die nen Review machen, weiss ich nicht. Aber wie sollte das ablaufen? Entweder 1000 Mängel aufzeigen (wie lang soll das dauern) oder alles ist kompletter Mist sagen... Oder eben alles durchwinken und den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gehen. Sind auch nur Menschen dort.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt wohl oder übel mehr mit dem TIA-Portal bei der Arbeit machen. .



Herzliches Beileid 



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Diese nervigen Popups die beim Programmieren im SCL-Editor aufpoppen, patche ich mir auch noch weg. Hab echt die Schnauze voll mich den ganzen Tag mit diesem Krüppelzeug rumärgern zu müssen..



Ich hab in meiner Firma drauf hingewiesen, dass TIA nicht ordentlich zu gebrauchen und fehlerbehaftet ist, weiterhin dauert die Programmierung länger als mit Step7. Damit können jetzt die Chefs und Vertriebler anfangen, was sie wollen. Ich werd mich nicht hinsetzen und die TIA-Software in Überstunden oder in meiner Freizeit "verbessern". Dann dauern die Projekte eben länger. Und die Kunden haben mittlerweile auch verstanden, dass es bei der IBN nicht am doofen Programmierer liegt, sondern das TIA die Ursache für Probleme ist.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Am Liebsten würde ich alles mit einem externen Editor machen, damit ich den Mist überhaupt nicht zu Gesicht bekommen muss. Aber die "Kommandoschnittstelle" beim TIA-Portal ist wie nicht anders zu erwarten, zu nichts Vernünftigem zu gebrauchen.



Jo, darauf läuft es hinaus. Jeder/Jede Firma bastelt sich seine eigenen Tools um halbwegs effektiv mit dem TIA arbeiten zu können... Immer Klasse für neue Mitarbeiter bzw. die Instandhalter oder sonstwen, der das alles durchschauen soll...

Ich würd sagen: BRAVO Siemens ...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 April 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt wohl oder übel mehr mit dem TIA-Portal bei der Arbeit machen. Diese nervigen Popups die beim Programmieren im SCL-Editor aufpoppen, patche ich mir auch noch weg. Hab echt die Schnauze voll mich den ganzen Tag mit diesem Krüppelzeug rumärgern zu müssen.
> Am Liebsten würde ich alles mit einem externen Editor machen, damit ich den Mist überhaupt nicht zu Gesicht bekommen muss. Aber die "Kommandoschnittstelle" beim TIA-Portal ist wie nicht anders zu erwarten, zu nichts Vernünftigem zu gebrauchen.



Vlt. hast du ja auch Zeit, dich mit dem Dateiformat zu beschäftigen... Bin da noch nicht wirklich weitergekommen!

P.S. wenn du dir was wegpatchen willst, Reflexil (http://reflexil.net) kennst du, oder?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 April 2016)

P.S.S.: Kenn Ihr Hawkeye? Es gibt nun eine neue Version (https://github.com/BertTank/Hawkeye2) die funzt auch mit TIA! Da könnt ihr Propertys von TIA Objekten zur Laufzeit ändern!


----------



## Ralle (17 April 2016)

@Jochen
Ich bin zu dämlich für GitHub, gibt es sowas auch fertig übersetzt oder ist das nicht sinnvoll?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 April 2016)

Habs mir grad selber übersetzt. Lässt sich sogar (teilweise) übersetzen ohne sich tausende Zusatzbibliotheken installieren zu müssen, wie das bei Github meistens der Fall ist.
Programm stürzt bei mir aber ab wenn ich es auf TIA-Portal loslasse. Das ist das Problem bei Github, man lädt sich da irgendeinen völlig ungetesteten Zwischenstand runter.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 April 2016)

Die von mir verlinkte Vetsion läuft bei mir mit Tia, das orginale alte nicht! Ich poste morgen mal ein Binary


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 April 2016)

*Hawkeye2*

Hier die Version welche Ich mit TIA nutzen kann. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Hawkeye2.zip


----------



## Ralle (18 April 2016)

@Jochen

Schade läuft bei mir nicht. Win7 64Bit

*Beschreibung:*
  Stopped working


*Problemsignatur:*
  Problemereignisname:    CLR20r3
  Problemsignatur 01:    hawkeye.exe
  Problemsignatur 02:    0.5.0.0
  Problemsignatur 03:    57136ce4
  Problemsignatur 04:    mscorlib
  Problemsignatur 05:    2.0.0.0
  Problemsignatur 06:    53a11de1
  Problemsignatur 07:    34aa
  Problemsignatur 08:    119
  Problemsignatur 09:    System.IO.DirectoryNotFound
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031


*Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:*
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0407


Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 April 2016)

Nochwas: Mit SharpDevelop, könnt Ihr in compilierte Programme direkt reindebuggen! Da kann man vlt. im TIA was analysieren wenn man möchte ;-)


----------



## vollmi (20 April 2016)

Ich tobe mich grade mit den neuen Modbusbausteinen der 1500/1200er aus (Schnittstellenmodul 6ES7 137-6AA00-0BA0). Habt ihr euch schonmal die Beschreibungen angeschaut?
Einerseits wimmelt es von Kopier und Flüchtigkeitsfehlern, welche mich zum teil recht an der Nase herumgeführt haben. Aber die Programmierkonzepte der Bausteine ist schon sehr eigenartig.
Beispiel Modbus_Com_Load;
An dessen Schnittstelle gibts den Anschluss MB_DB da kommt der Instanzbereich des Modbus_SLAVE/MASTER Bausteins hin.
Da die ja dann sowieso verheiratet sind, hätte man auch gleich die Bausteine zusammenfassen können.

Aber der Burner: Die Schnittstelle besteht aus den IN:
Baud: Baudrate
Parity: Parität der Schnittstelle
Flow_Ctrl: Flusskontrolle einstellung

Den Rest muss man über Variablen im Statischen Bereich der Instanz einstellen.
ICHAR_GAP: Zeichenverzugszeit
MODE: Schnittstellenmodus RS232/422/485
Stop_Bits: wieviele Stopbits
Warum ein teil der Schnittstellenkonfiguration direkt in den STAT bereich geschrieben werden muss und der andere Teil an IN will mir nicht einleuchten.
Wie man die anzahl Datenbits angeben will, erschliesst sich mir eh nicht (dafür gibts keine Variable).

Zum Laufen habe ich das Teil eh noch nicht gebracht. Irgendwie akzeptiert das Teil keine Telegrammwartezeiten sondern haut Anfragen raus was die Zykluszeit hergibt im Halbtuplex Modus.

mfG René


----------



## RONIN (20 April 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Den Rest muss man über Variablen im Statischen Bereich der Instanz einstellen.


Da kannst du dich dann freuen wenn du an den Support herantrittst weil das Ding dann irgenwie nicht geht...

Ich hatte das schon mal bei einem Fall bei nem ähnlichen Siemens-Baustein der teilweise über den STAT parametriert wird.
Die Antwort von der "Entwicklung"...


			
				Siemens-"Entwicklung" schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird direkt eine Variable im Instanzdatenbaustein geschrieben. Wir raten dringend davon ab manuelle Änderungen in Instanzdatenbausteine durchzuführen.


Ich musste die Herrschaften dann fragen wie denn die "Entwicklung" gedenkt den Baustein ohne die Verwendung der STAT-Parameter zu parametrieren?
(Es stand ja sogar in der Hilfe drin wie die STAT-Parameter zu parametrieren sind)
Das hat 3/4 E-Mails gebraucht bis das Thema denn endlich mal vom Tisch war und eingesehen wurde dass der Baustein in TIA nicht geht. Warten auf die V14....
Parametrierung im STAT oder IDB ist beim Support wohl als "BÖSE, deswegen geht nicht, daher nicht unser Problem" vermerkt...

Wenn "neue" Bausteine auch wieder über STAT zu parametrieren sind, geht der Spaß wieder los...


----------



## vollmi (21 April 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> Parametrierung im STAT oder IDB ist beim Support wohl als "BÖSE, deswegen geht nicht, daher nicht unser Problem" vermerkt...



Ich find das über STAT ja auch unglücklich. Wird wohl wieder irgendwas aus Kompatiblitätsgründen sein. Allerdings bei der 300/400er hat man die Schnittstelle ja in der Hardware eingestellt, was ja in der 1500er nicht mehr funktioniert sondern über den Baustein geht. Warum dann nicht eine Struktur an IN/OUT wie z.B. TCON und Konsorten?

Und ich muss mich wohl an den Support wenden, da IMHO alles richtig eingestellt ist, das Teil aber unkonditioniert Telegramme rausschiesst ohne mal zu warten was zurückkommt.

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2016)

Damit der Thread nicht in der versenkung geht.

Zur Zeit ärgere ich mich das mir das TIA Portal jedes mal abschmiert, wenn
ich zur einer Gruppe ein paar Elemente hinzufüge. In werlcher Konstallation 
dieses genua passiert, habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2016)

Damit der Thread nicht in der versenkung geht.

Zur Zeit ärgere ich mich das mir das TIA Portal jedes mal abschmiert, wenn
ich zur einer Gruppe ein paar Elemente hinzufüge. In werlcher Konstallation 
dieses genua passiert, habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden.


----------



## Ralle (24 Juni 2016)

@RN
Der verschwindet schon nicht.
Ich hab mich an viele Widrigkeiten inzwischen gewöhnt (man lernt die zu umgehen), bin aber immer noch viel langsamer als früher.
Es gibt auch ein paar wenige (leider nur wenige) gute Dinge, z.B. die Möglichkeit, Variablen in DB einfach einzufügen und alle anderen Variablen werden korrekt verschoben.
Ansonsten ist die Bedienphilosophie des TIA-Portal offensichtlich von Kollegen erdacht worden, die noch niemals eine SPS mit mehr als 5 Bausteinen mit je 3 Netzwerken programmiert haben und es gewohnt sind ihre Variablen nicht zu strukturieren sowie deren Bezeichnung möglichst kurz zu halten.
Styleguides von MS haben die auch noch nie in der Hand gehabt, sonst hätten die sich nicht alles neu ausgedacht und es dann auch noch fehlerhaft implentiert.
Es sind zig Kleinigkeiten, die einem das Leben erschweren und täglich wieder auf den S... gehen.

PS. RN, die hast einen Doppelpost fabriziert!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juni 2016)

Gerade beim Mittelgroßen Projekt die Fremdsprachen eingefügt.
Das die Übersetzungen oft nicht in die Textfelder passen bin ich 
ja gewohnt, aber das mir TIA die Position von der hälfte der Texte
verschiebt ist doch mal wieder großer Dreck. 

Hat mal wieder ein Entwickler bei Siemens die Übersetzungsfunktion
nur für ein HMI Bild getestet und das ganze dann für gut befunden.

Das ich in der Praxis jetzt 50 Bilder unter Zeitdruck nacharbeiten kann,
übersteigt den Horizont des Entwicklers.

Ich muß mein Standardspruch zu TIA überarbeiten.

"Automaisieren Sie in 3 Tagen, was früher nur 5 Minuten gedauert hat."


----------



## RONIN (27 Juni 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> aber das mir TIA die Position von der hälfte der Texte
> verschiebt ist doch mal wieder großer Dreck.


Klingt ja wieder ganz toll.
Inwiefern verschiebt der die Texte? Ändert sich die eingetragene X/Y-Koordinate in den Einstellungen eines Objektes?


----------



## mariob (27 Juni 2016)

Hi,
am meisten hält uns zur Zeit auf das man nicht mit mehreren Leuten gleichzeitig an einem Projekt arbeiten kann. Alles nur über Importfunktionen und einer kann dann nur testen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juni 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> Klingt ja wieder ganz toll.
> Inwiefern verschiebt der die Texte? Ändert sich die eingetragene X/Y-Koordinate in den Einstellungen eines Objektes?



Woran es liegt habe ich glaube ich schon gefunden.

Wenn beim Text die der Hacken an der Größenanpassung angklickt ist, der Text Rechtsbündig
angeordnet ist und die Übersetzung länger wird, was ja meistens der Fall ist, passt TIA die länge
des Textfeldes an und verschiebt es. Hier ein Beispiel:


----------



## vollmi (27 Juni 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> am meisten hält uns zur Zeit auf das man nicht mit mehreren Leuten gleichzeitig an einem Projekt arbeiten kann. Alles nur über Importfunktionen und einer kann dann nur testen.



this! Das ist eine Funktion die hat bei Step7 sooo wunderbar funktioniert. Bausteine wurden automatisch gesperrt wenn ein anderer das den offen hatte. Wirklich geniale funktion. Warum die das bei TIA gestrichen haben wird sich mir nie erschliessen.

Die hätten das eher noch etwas erweitern können. z.B. Netzwerkprojekte in der Liste, auscheckbar machen. Also CPU die man in Betrieb setzen will. Auschecken. Und jeder der Online drauf zugreift kann dann die CPU nicht mehr verändern.
Und ein Projektweites Audit-Trail wär ja auch mal was.

mfG René


----------



## vollmi (27 Juni 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hat mal wieder ein Entwickler bei Siemens die Übersetzungsfunktion
> nur für ein HMI Bild getestet und das ganze dann für gut befunden.



Ich hatte das auch. Hast du zufällig automatische Grössenanpassung in den Textfeldern aktiviert? Ich schreibe Eingabefelder und Checkboxen etc immer mit Textfeldern rechtsbündig auf der Linken Seite an. Wenn die Textfelder jetzt automatisch Grössenangepasst werden und man sie dann per ausrichten an der Rechten Kante anordnet. Dann werden sie nachher automatisch angepasst aber offenbar an der Linken oberen Ecke festgenagelt.

Da hilft nur, automatische Grösse ausschalten. Die Felder genügend Gross machen. rechtsbündiger Text und dann an der rechten Kante ausrichten. 

mfG René


----------



## RONIN (27 Juni 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn beim Text die der Hacken an der Größenanpassung angklickt ist, der Text Rechtsbündig
> angeordnet ist und die Übersetzung länger wird, was ja meistens der Fall ist, passt TIA die länge
> des Textfeldes an und verschiebt es.



Ja, wenn Größenannpassung an ist wird das Textfeld länger. Verschieben im Sinne vom "Die eingetragenen XY-Koordianten der linken oberen Ecke ändern sich" tut es sich aber nicht.
Da das Feld eben von der Position der linken oberen Ecke und der Textlänge ausgeht kommt dann sowas raus.

Da war auch Flexible noch nicht schlau genug dass bei rechtsbündigem Text von der rechten, oberen Ecke ausgegangen werden sollte und dann nach links verlängert....
Insofern ist das Verhalten doch gleich (schlecht) wie bei Flex oder irre ich. Man muss also nach jeder Sprach-/Textänderung, nach wie vor überall nachprüfen und ggf. korrigieren.
Oder irre ich?


----------



## Astralavista (27 Juni 2016)

So, jetzt bin ich wohl auch fällig. :evil:
Ich habe mir ein Gestell zum testen aufgebaut und etwas mit TIA V13 SP1 UPD8 und einer 1511-1PN in Zusammenspiel mit einem Danfoss FC302 gespielt.
Dazu habe ich mir einen neuen Baustein für den Frequenzumrichter geschrieben, der unter anderem die Program_Alarm Bausteine der S7-1500 benutzt etc.
Ansich sind ja tolle Ideen dabei und es funktioniert auch generell was ich programmiert habe, allerdings ist das TIA-Portal ja echt unterirdisch von der Bedienung.:-?

Aber jetzt was mich richtig aufregt:
Selbst einfache Aufgaben wie die Erstellung eines Bildbausteins in WinCC Advanced funktionieren nicht richtig.
Im Bildbaustein-Editor habe ich die Texte von E/A-Feldern rechtsbündig ausgerichtet, wenn man den Baustein in einem Bild aufruft bleiben die ums verrecken linksbündig ... ebenso nach dem laden in der Runtime.
Also Support Request aufgemacht. Soll Siemens schließlich wissen das was nicht passt.
Antwort:
Ich soll den Bildbaustein mit der Instanz im Bild abgleichen. Fertig. Case wurde ohne das ich eine Chance auf eine Antwort habe, weil ich das ja bereits mehrfach versucht habe, geschlossen. :sw1:
Die Jungs vom TIA-Support sind anscheinend gnadenlos überfordert.
Zum kotzen, echt! Ich probiere noch so lange es geht TIA zu vermeiden, nur leider wird man nicht mehr lange drum herum kommen.


----------



## RONIN (27 Juni 2016)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Antwort:
> Ich soll den Bildbaustein mit der Instanz im Bild abgleichen. Fertig. Case wurde ohne das ich eine Chance auf eine Antwort habe, weil ich das ja bereits mehrfach versucht habe, geschlossen. :sw1:
> Die Jungs vom TIA-Support sind anscheinend gnadenlos überfordert.


Wenn du genau auf die Signatur schaust, wirst du beim Namen die Fa. Heitec sehen.
Das ist der sogenannte neue "First Level Support" der seit einiger Zeit ausgelagert wurde...

Ich schreib sehr viele Requests, machmal sind Sie gut, manchmal spinnen Sie komplett - Siehe Hier

Zum Thema "Request geschlossen". 
Der Request kann erst geschlossen werden wenn du ne Antwort hast, du kannst der Request auch jederzeit selber öffnen oder offen halten solange du einfach auf eine Antwort auf die SR-Mail schreibst. 
Wenn du auf die "Request geschlossen"-Mail antwortest, geht er automatisch wieder auf. 
Dann schaut schon wieder einer drauf dass er zu geht. 

Die scheinen da irgendwie nervös zu seine wenn man einen Request lange offen hält und nicht gleich nachgibt, denen sitzt halt auch irgendeine Kontrolle im Nacken. Hier ein Beispiel das man schon hartnäckig mit denen sein muss.

Ich würde ein kleines Beispielprojekt mit deinem Problem-Bildbaustein an die Mail anhängen mit dem Satz dass die Antwort vom Support nicht funktioniert hat, Screenshots etc. 
Je mehr Material du denen lieferst, desto eher fasst einer was an (auch irgendwie verständlich)

Irgendwie tun mir die armen Hunde ja auch leid...


----------



## Astralavista (28 Juni 2016)

Hi Ronin,

ich habe denen Material geliefert. Screenshots etc. waren im Anhang.
Ich habe es gerade nochmal auf einem komplett neuen Bild probiert. E/A-Feld projektiert ... Bildbaustein erzeugt ... im Bildbaustein die Schrift auf rechtsbündig eingestellt und anschließend aktualisiert.
Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche, die Schrift bleibt linksbündig im Bild und in der Runtime.
Es ist ja an sich kein großer Fehler und ich programmiere hier auch grad nur "zum Spaß" an unserem Büro-Testgestell, aber mir graut es vor dem Tag das Zeug produktiv einzusetzen.
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das die einzigen Fehler sind, sondern das da noch mehr im argen ist was einem auch eine Inbetriebnahme versauen kann. Das der Siemens-Support in solchen Fällen natürlich nicht weiter hilft macht die Sache dann auch nicht besser. Wenn viele Kunden nicht Siemens fordern würden, würde ich Siemens aufgrund von TIA nicht mehr einsetzen, solange bis die Software brauchbar ist.
Und damit meine ich in erster Linie funktionell ... das es umständlich zu bedienen ist, damit kann ich mich abfinden oder gewöhne mich daran.

**Edit: OK, Fehler selber gefunden ... im Bildbaustein war in "Stile/Designs" ein Haken gesetzt. Dadurch wurde beim einfügen in ein Bild immer wieder die Standardeinstellungen übernommen (linksbündig).
Projektiert man ein E/A-Feld in einem Bild, kann man Stile/Designs auch anhaken, aber dann keine Änderung mehr im Reiter "Textformat" durchführen. Wieso geht das im Bildbaustein? Und wenn es geht wieso wird es nicht übernommen?
Ich finde das ist ganz klar ein Bug. Aber egal, ich habe jetzt auch keinen Bock mehr mich deswegen mit dem Support rum zu ärgern.
Kurz: Die Lösung für mein "Problem" ist den Haken unter Stile/Designs zu entfernen ... dann funktioniert alles.


----------



## Ralle (29 Juni 2016)

Ach, ich liebe es , wenn man nicht weiß was das soll.
100 Mal gehts, dann plötzlich einmal nicht. :shock:




Warum ist der Vergleich unten nicht erfüllt ???

Ich bin immer mehr dafür, TIA für Atomkraftwerke vorzuschreiben. Das ist der sofortige Ausstieg oder der Supergau, suchts euch aus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Juni 2016)

Ist denn die Variable im DB als CHAR deklariert und nicht als BYTE?

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Ralle (29 Juni 2016)

Das ist ein String und auf den String wird über den Arrayindex des Strings zugegriffen.
Das tolle ist, es funktioniert normalerweise, nur diese eine Mal ging es nicht, wie man sieht. :shock:
Ist auch keine "Anzeigenproblem" im TIA, die Schrittkette hing dort tatsächlich.
Ein Reset und es lief danach ordnungsgemaß durch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Juni 2016)

Ja, was soll man da noch sagen bzw. wenn ich eine Anlage in Europa in Betrieb nehme und dann nach Hause fliege,
kann ich da ruhig schlafen? So lange es geht, projektiere ich noch mit Step7 5.5.
Am meißten stört mich, dass ich nicht einzelne Bausteine laden kann. 
Beispiel:
Ein Kunde will diverse Änderungen. Ich ändere bei mir zu Hause die Bausteine "Kontaktaustausch", "Hubwerk", "Transportbahnen" usw.
Mit Step7 5.5 kann ich diese nun einzeln einspielen und testen. Wenn eine neue Funktion geht, nehme ich mir die nächste vor.
Bei TIA kann man nur alles übertragen.

Der Support sagte mir, ich soll einfach das ganze Projekt duplizieren, und dann, wenn ich einzeln einen Baustein übertragen will,
den in das zweite Projekt reinziehen und laden. Dann habe ich zwei Projekte auf dem PG und das Online Projekt. Wer soll
denn da noch durchblicken, was gerade aktuell ist und nicht ausversehen aus dem Kopie Projekt was ladet???

ÄRGERLICH!!!


----------



## Peter Wahlen (1 Juli 2016)

> Am meißten stört mich, dass ich nicht einzelne Bausteine laden kann.
> Beispiel:
> Ein Kunde will diverse Änderungen. Ich ändere bei mir zu Hause die Bausteine "Kontaktaustausch", "Hubwerk", "Transportbahnen" usw.
> Mit Step7 5.5 kann ich diese nun einzeln einspielen und testen. Wenn eine neue Funktion geht, nehme ich mir die nächste vor.
> Bei TIA kann man nur alles übertragen.



das stimmt so nicht - man kann Bausteine einzeln übertragen

Du musst nur "Sektion laden" auswählen und nicht "konsistent laden"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Juli 2016)

Danke für diese Nachricht. Dies hatte ich noch gar nicht entdeckt. Ist dies eine neue Funktion. Ich hatte bei TIA V13 ohne SP und habe damals
bei Siemens angerufen, die meinten, es geht nicht. Vielleicht gibt es diese Funktion seit einem neuen Service Pack.

Danke!


----------



## Peter Wahlen (1 Juli 2016)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das eine neue Funktion ist. Seit meinen TIA Anfängen (vor ca. 1,5 Jahren) kenn ich diese Funktion.
Ich hatte mehrere Bausteine geändert, im Editor die "übertragen/laden" Taste betätigt und mich immer geärgert, dass ich alle anderen geänderten Bausteine manuell anhaken musste - die Auswahlliste "Sektion/konsistent" habe ich erst später bemerkt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Juli 2016)

Man lernt nie aus. Danke noch einmal.


----------



## Peter Wahlen (1 Juli 2016)

Vorsicht bei dem Laden einzelner Bausteine:

bei reinen Programmbausteinen (FC, FB) dürfte es keine Probleme geben aber bei geänderten DB's (Daten verschoben, eingefügt, gelöscht) könnten bei nicht mit übertragenen FC/FB's diese auf falsche Daten zugreifen.


----------



## Paul (1 Juli 2016)

Peter Wahlen schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei dem Laden einzelner Bausteine:
> 
> bei reinen Programmbausteinen (FC, FB) dürfte es keine Probleme geben aber bei geänderten DB's (Daten verschoben, eingefügt, gelöscht) könnten bei nicht mit übertragenen FC/FB's diese auf falsche Daten zugreifen.


Naja, das war / ist ja bei Classic genauso.
Man muss halt schon wissen was man macht.

Aber das ist ja genau der Kackpunkt bei TIA. 
Diese Supersoftware soll alle möglichen Fehlerquellen ausschließen.
Gut GEMEINT ist aber noch lange nicht gut GEMACHT.


----------



## Peter Wahlen (1 Juli 2016)

okay - ich vergleiche mal

TIA


DB ändern
Taste "laden in Gerät"
"Konsistent auswählen"
Taste "laden"
fertig


S7V5.x


DB ändern
Bausteinordner Kontextmenü Bausteinkonsistenz prüfen
alles übersetzen betätigen
Bausteinordner Kontextmenü Bausteine online vergleichen
evtl. Datenbausteine mit unterschiedlichen Aktualwerten ausblenden anhaken
unterschiedliche Bausteine im Bausteinorder auswählen
Taste "laden"
fertig


Also mir gefällt da TIA wesentlich besser (und sicherer)


----------



## RONIN (15 Juli 2016)

Das ist auch gut zu wissen....

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109738561

Ist zwar schön dass ma jetzt 64Bit Datentypen hat, aber wenn das HMI wieder dran rum-rundet,


----------



## RogerSchw85 (15 Juli 2016)

Nun hat es mich auch getroffen. Wir waren auf einer Inbetriebnahme alles lief soweit gut. Bis ich einen neuen Timer (TON) erstellt habe und dieser nicht hochgezählt hat. Ich konnte machen was ich wollte, Zeit länger, Zeit kürzer, andere IDB, anderes Netzwerk und und und. Nichts funktionierte. Bis ich das TIA neu gestartet habe... Ab dann funktionierte der Timer! Man stelle sich so etwas vor wie tief das TIA in die Steuerung eindringen muss damit so etwas passiert.


----------



## ducati (15 Juli 2016)

Vielleicht lief der Timer ja, und Du konntest es im TIA nur nicht richtig beobachten... Oder hast Du nach dem Neustart noch mal neu übersetzt/geladen?


----------



## RogerSchw85 (15 Juli 2016)

nein der Timer lief definitiv nicht! Wir hatten den auf mehrere Sekunden gestellt und es gieng nichts! erst nach einem neustart!

Wir haben schon viele Anlagen mit dem TIA gemacht, und das war das erste mal so etwas!


----------



## Matze001 (16 Juli 2016)

Das nen IEC-Timer ne Flanke braucht um zu starten ist euch bekannt?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## RogerSchw85 (16 Juli 2016)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Das nen IEC-Timer ne Flanke braucht um zu starten ist euch bekannt?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel



Nein das war mir völlig unbekannt ich hatte bis jetzt gedacht das er den dtart spürt... Stell dir vor das ist bekannt...


----------



## Matze001 (16 Juli 2016)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Nein das war mir völlig unbekannt ich hatte bis jetzt gedacht das er den dtart spürt... Stell dir vor das ist bekannt...




Wow  Ich dachte immer hier schreiben Menschen mit Menschen... und nicht mit Idioten!

Das ist halt ein beliebter Anfängerfehler... deshalb wollte ich ihn erwähnt haben,
außerdem hat sich das Verhalten zwischen Step7 und TIAP verändert... deshalb kann so ein Fehler beim Umstieg auch erfahreneren Leuten mal passieren.

Aber nichts für ungut! Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit deinem Timer!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## RogerSchw85 (16 Juli 2016)

In wie fern hat sich das verhalten verändert? Es ist eine Einschaltverzögerung.


----------



## MSB (16 Juli 2016)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> In wie fern hat sich das verhalten verändert? Es ist eine Einschaltverzögerung.


Naja, in Step7 war der TON ein ganz ordinärer FB, mit allen Eigenschaften die ein "normaler" FB so mitbringt, wobei die wesentlichste ist: Kein Call, nichts ändert sich.

Bei TIA ist das ganze irgendwie systemtechnisch komplexer gelöst, da z.B. auch der Zugriff auf die Timerinstanz ansich, obwohl diese gerade nicht aufgerufen wird, führt  zur Aktualisierung der Instanz.
Das heißt bei TIA wäre es auch theoretisch kein Problem wenn der Timer-Aufruf danach übersprungen wird, allerdings ergeben sich hierbei halt ein paar neue Effekte.

Bei Step7 wäre das kein Problem, bei TIA, genauer S7-1200/1500 hast du eine nahezu 100 Prozentige Chance, das das VKE von U tonInstanz.Q nach dem Timer nie Logisch 1 werden wird.
UN tonInstanz.Q
= tonInstanz.IN

Call tonInstanz
IN:=
PT:= T#1s
Q:=
ET :=

U tonInstanz.Q
= Irgendwas
L tonInstanz.ET
T Irgendwohin

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## RONIN (16 Juli 2016)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> In wie fern hat sich das verhalten verändert? Es ist eine Einschaltverzögerung.


Na da gäbe es schon einiges.

MSB hat ja schon das meiste erwähnt...

*Geändertes Aktualisierungsverhalten*Die Timer werden jetzt nicht mehr zwingend durch den Aufruf des Timer-FBs aktualisiert sondern ausschließlich beim Zugriff auf .Q und .ET.
Ein einsamer TON-Aufruf bei dem IN auf True, wobei Q und ET aber unbeschaltet und auch sonst nirgends im Code abgefragt, bewirkt erstmal gar nichts.
Da ist z.B. HIER schon mal einer drüber gestolpert.

Die neue Aktualisierung der Timerinstanz beim Zugriff auf ET oder Q kann dann natürlich in einem Zyklus unterschiedliche Ergebnisse liefern.
 Das ist in etwa so als hätte man auf der 300/400 jedesmal einen vollen Timer-FB-Aufruf mit der entsprechenden Instanz vor der Abfrage eingebaut.​*
Geändertes Verknüpfungsverhalten*Wie ebenfalls von MSB schon erwähnt führen direkte Verknüpfungen von Timer-Instanz-Werten manchmal nicht mehr zum gewünschten Ergebnis. Ein klassisches...

UN    Tomer1.Q
=      Timer1.IN

...führt nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis, Der TON läuft dann gar nicht. Ein...

UN    Timer1.Q
 =     Timer2.IN

 ...geht aber sehr wohl. Ich denke das Problem trifft nur bei der Verknüpfung der selben Timerinstanz miteinander auf und wenn diese Verknüpfung dann auch noch durch einen .Q-Zugriff die Instanz aktualisiert.

Dieses Verhalten ist allerdings nirgends dokumentiert.
 Die Dokumentation der Timer ist sowieso teilweise total GAGA.​
*Geändertes Reset-Verhalten bzw. bei PT=T#0ms*Bei Classic/300/400 konnte man einen laufenden TOF/TP rücksetzen in dem man die Instanz mit T#0ms aufrief.
Bei der 1500 funktioniert das nicht mehr. Dort läuft der Timer weiter. Für den Reset muss man eine separate neue Anweisung verwenden.

Der Unterschied kommt wohl daher das T#0ms jetzt eine gültige Vorgabe für PT ist.
Bei Classic lief ein TON-Timer nicht wenn man ihn mit T#0ms startete, bei 1200/1500 schaltet der Timer ohne Verzögerung direkt durch.

Insofern ist dieses Verhalten logischer.​
Wie du siehst hat sich einiges geändert. Heißt das bei Migrationen auch alle Timer zu prüfen sind.
Dass das Beobachten mit dem TIA-Portal den Ablauf des Timers beeinflusst möchte ich aber eher nicht glauben.
Wie wir mittlerweile schon herausgefunden haben wird ein Timer-Beobachten im Code oder ein direktes Beobachten des .Q in der Beobachtungstabelle nicht als .Q-Abfrage gewertet und aktualisiert daher auch den Timer nicht. 

Vielleicht postest du mal den Code wie ihr den Timer hattet als er nicht lief.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (17 Juli 2016)

Phu, so genau hatte ich das nicht gewusst. In der klassik Welt arbeitete ich eh nie mit TON TOF. Das der Timer nur aktualisiert mit beim Aufuf mit .Q hatte ich gelesen, jedoch muss ich morgen schauen was wir da Programmiert hatten! 

Wegen diesem Problem habe ich im August Siemens im Haus... Mal sehen was die meinen...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Juli 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> *Geändertes Aktualisierungsverhalten*Die Timer werden jetzt nicht mehr zwingend durch den Aufruf des Timer-FBs aktualisiert sondern ausschließlich beim Zugriff auf .Q und .ET.​



Es geht noch weiter.
Test bei einer S7-1200: TON wird im Programm mit separatem Instanz-DB aufgerufen. IN und PT werden mit den eigenen Instanz-Variablen beschaltet. Sonst kein Zugriff auf die Instanz im SPS-Programm.

Per HMI Zugriff auf den Instanz-DB. Timer kann über Schreiben auf IN wie erwartet nicht gestartet werden.

Dann im Programm nach dem TON Aufruf Abfrage des Zustands Q auf eine Temp-Variable. Timer läuft nicht an wenn vom HMI IN auf true gesetzt wird.

Erst das beschalten von IN einer separaten Variable lässt den Timer starten. D.h. eine Abfrage auf Q aktualisiert wohl nicht die komplette Timer Instanz, sondern nur die abgelaufene Zeit.​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2016)

Dann haben wir es doch jetzt, es sollte kein Zugriff auf
Instanzvariablen erfolgen, ansonsten schmort man in der
Hölle. 

Anscheinend sind in der Hölle mehr SPS-Programmierer als
erwartet.

Ich lege noch mal ein paar Stücke Holz nach.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Juli 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann haben wir es doch jetzt, es sollte kein Zugriff auf
> Instanzvariablen erfolgen, ansonsten schmort man in der
> Hölle.


Dann hätte man es auch gleich verbieten können. Gerade bei Timern ist es schon ein Aufwand für jeden Timer nochmal extra Variablen anlegen zu müssen. Ich mache das bei den 300/400ern jetzt auch schon, und finde es jedes Mal unnötigen Aufwand. Einmal TON-Instanz anlegen (TON_Test : TON), dann (TON_Test_In : BOOL), (TON_Test_Q : BOOL), Kommentare passend setzen usw. nur damit man sich da nicht ins eigene Bein schießt. Bei Codesys wird das nicht gemacht, da sich dort eine TON-Instanz so verhält, wie man es von jedem anderen FB erwartet. Bei Siemens hingegen macht einzig der Aufruf der TON-Funktion überhaupt nichts mehr, das wird wohl rein über die z.B. aus .Net bekannten Getter/Setter Methoden auf die Instanz-Variablen realisiert. Ist ja schön und gut, nur verhalten sich alle anderen Bausteine anders.

Bei den 1200/1500 sind die TON-Variablen auch HMI-Sichtbar, und kürzlich gab es von Siemens ein (zweifelhaftes) Beispielprojekt mit ein paar von HMI einstellbaren Timern, wo auch immer direkt auf die Instanz zugegriffen wird.


----------



## Matze001 (17 Juli 2016)

Weil sie es selbst nicht wissen...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2016)

Hallo Thoms, 
genau das kommt doch wieder meinen Leitspruch zu TIA nach.

'Automatisieren Sie in fünf Minuten, was früher nur eine gedauert hat.'

In diesen Fall Trift es sogar zu, wenn neben den schon vorhandenen
Variablen, noch einmal welche erstellt werden müssen.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (17 Juli 2016)

Ich finde TIA grundsetzlich nichts schlechtes! Auch die neuen Steuerungen finde ich gut! Aber solche einfachen Sachen wie ein TON darf nicht so kompliziert enden... Andere können es auch...


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juli 2016)

Wir haben demnächst einen Termin mit Siemens zum Thema Industrie 4.0.
Wenn die Kollegen schon nicht mal mal mehr einen simplen TON gebacken kriegen ...


----------



## Matze001 (17 Juli 2016)

Kann mir mal einer (Ohne Marketing-Buzzwords) erklären was die großen von Industrie 4.0 verstehen?

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Hoffe es artet nicht aus, sonst neues Thema im Stammtisch :-D


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2016)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer (Ohne Marketing-Buzzwords) erklären was die großen von Industrie 4.0 verstehen?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht hier, das passt nun garnicht hier herein.

Lasst uns hier bei TIA bleiben.


----------



## Matze001 (17 Juli 2016)

Deswegen sag ich das ja  Ich guck mal ob es schon nen Beitrag gibt, und
wenn nicht mache ich mal einen auf... gibt sicher auch schnell 106 Seiten wie hier.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Juli 2016)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Ich finde TIA grundsetzlich nichts schlechtes! Auch die neuen Steuerungen finde ich gut! Aber solche einfachen Sachen wie ein TON darf nicht so kompliziert enden... Andere können es auch...



Wenn der TON das einzige Problem am TIA-Portal wäre, dann wäre ich glücklich...

Ich finde das Verhalten mit den TON jetzt auch nicht so schlimm, sondern nur unerwartet. Wenn man weiß worauf zu achten ist, kann man sich darauf einstellen (immer 2 Zusatzvariablen anlegen).

Ich finde es nur inkonsistent. Einerseits ist bei den neuen Steuerungen das Prozessabbild so groß, dass ich so gut wie nicht mehr mit PEW/PAW hantieren muss. Andererseits werde ich bei den Timern dazu verpflichtet, mir quasi selber das Prozessabbild zu programmieren. Es ist ja auch nicht immer notwendig, aber man muss schon bei jeder Verwendung des Timers genau nachdenken, ob das auch ohne Zusatzvariablen funktioniert.

Was haben wir durch dieses Verhalten der Timer gewonnen? Wenn ich auf die Instanz.Q an ganz anderer Stelle als der TON aufgerufen wird abfrage, wird es um ein paar ns genauer, bzw. ich kann auch Zeiten kleiner als 1 Zykluszeit realisieren. Aber brauche ich das? Solange ich mit dem Prozessabbild hantiere, bin ich eh an die Zykluszeit gebunden. Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll gewesen, den TON als Standardtimer zu realisieren, sodass er so funktioniert wie man es erwartet und auch von anderen Steuerungen kennt, und die jetztige Variante meinetwegen als High-Precision-Timer.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2016)

Wahrscheinlich wollte Siemens die S5 Timer durch IEC ersetzen damit 
die Merker und S5 Programmierer weiterhin an ihren alten Zöpfen festhalten
können, wurden die IEC Timer so verbogen, das diese jetzt nicht vernünftig 
zu gebrauchen sind.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juli 2016)

Ich schreib gerade die Bausteine für unser neues MES.
Neben dem leidigen Thema Zykluskontrollpunkt bei 400 und 1500, muss man auch noch auf die Timer achten.
Nicht einfach portabel zu programmieren 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## RONIN (18 Juli 2016)

Ich kann Thomas und Blockmove nur zustimmen.

Das Timer-Verhaltrn an sich störz mich jetzt nicht.extrem, viel eher dass.das Verhalten wieder inkonsistent zu allen anderen Steuerungen (ja sogar zu 300/400)il ist 
Man muss wieder seinen eigenen Blödsinn einführen.


----------



## vollmi (18 Juli 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wollte Siemens die S5 Timer durch IEC ersetzen damit
> die Merker und S5 Programmierer weiterhin an ihren alten Zöpfen festhalten
> können, wurden die IEC Timer so verbogen, das diese jetzt nicht vernünftig
> zu gebrauchen sind.



Ich denke genau dies war der Grund. Meine Güte, wie oft ich auf aktuelle Programme stosse in denen immernoch mit Merkern und S5 Timern um sich geworfen wird, sogar bei Programmen die mit TIA erstellt wurden.
Da gibt man teilweise Software weiter und bekommt sie mit neuen Programmteilen in echtem S5 Stil wieder zurück  inkl. UC, Merkern, S5 Timern und teilqualifizierten Zugriffen.

In der Berufsschule wird sogar darauf bestanden das sie S5 Timer und Globalmerker benutzen (Ganz zu schweigen dass alles in FUP programmiert werden muss), da krieg ich manchmal echt Krämpfe und würde den Lehrern am liebsten n Palet mit aktuellen Programmierstrategiebüchern und einem Link ins Forum schicken.

mfG René


----------



## de vliegende hollander (18 Juli 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Verhalten mit den TON jetzt auch nicht so schlimm, sondern nur unerwartet. Wenn man weiß worauf zu achten ist, kann man sich darauf einstellen (immer 2 Zusatzvariablen anlegen).



Nur mal für mich, heißt das das ich die Q und ET Eingangsparameter immer mit beschalten muss? Oder mann sollte es machen so das mann auf der sicher Seite ist.
Ich mache lauter solche Zugriffe im Standard FB-Bauseinen.


```
// Messung gestört
#TIMER_MF(IN := (((#PEW_IN > #LIM_MG_H_PEW) OR (#PEW_IN < #LIM_MG_L_PEW)AND (#TYP_Analog_IN XOR #TYP_RTD)) OR #Fail_EXT),
          PT := #Delay_MF,
          Q=>[COLOR=#FF0000]Diese Variabele sollte ich eigentlich (Mit ein Dummy)beschalten ?,[/COLOR]
          ET=>[COLOR=#FF0000]Diese Variabele sollte ich eigentlich auch (Mit ein Dummy)beschalten ?);[/COLOR]
IF #TIMER_MF.Q = true THEN
    #MF_AL_Intern := true;
    #AV_intern := #Safety_Value;
ELSIF (#Extern_ACK_Activ AND #ACK)OR(NOT #TIMER_MF.Q AND NOT #Extern_ACK_Activ)
THEN
    #MF_AL_Intern := false;
END_IF;
```

Bram


----------



## vollmi (18 Juli 2016)

Q und ET muss man nicht zwingend mit einem Dummy beschalten. Man muss sich nur bewusst sein, dass ein direkter Zugriff auf Q und ET den Timer aktualisiert. Im selben Zyklus an verschiedenen Stellen kann Q und wird ET einen anderen Wert haben.

Hingegen wenn man ein Dummy drauflegt bleibt der Wert den ganzen Zyklus bis zur nächsten Zuweisung gleich.

Ich habe aber noch nicht alle Verhalten ausprobiert. Reset dürfte auch noch verschiedene Resultate auf direkte und indirekte Q Zugriffe bringen. Wie ich im anderen Tread schon dargestellt habe.

Was mich aber ganz besonders stört ist die inkonsistente Beschreibung der Funktionen der 1500er. Das fängt bei den Timern an und hört bei Bibliotheksbausteinen nicht auf vergleicht mal Handbuch und Hilfe der Kommunikationsbausteine da stehen euch die Haare zu Berge.

Wenn das bei ODK dann auch so ist, dann gute Nacht.

Ab und an könnte man auch die Beispielprojekte auf der Webseite auf die aktuelle TIA Version hochziehen. Beispiele in V11 und V12 sind IMHO wirklich übel noch online zu halten.

Und Beispiele mit Merkern könnte man auch mal überarbeiten. Und wenn man gleich dabei ist, könnte man auch mal drüber nachdenken ob es nicht Sinn macht Funktionen die oft Mehrfach instanziert werden auch direkt so im Beispiel darzustellen. Um nötige verriegelungen und dergleichen dem Programmierer nahezulegen.

Klar ist das eigentlich Aufgabe des Entwicklers dass dieser z.B. mit RDSYSST nicht die Systemrecourcen ausschöpft. Darauf in Beispielen einzugehen wäre aber doch ein Weiser Schritt.

mfG René


----------



## herrwernersens (18 Juli 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann haben wir es doch jetzt, es sollte kein Zugriff auf
> Instanzvariablen erfolgen, ansonsten schmort man in der
> Hölle.
> 
> ...



Und was schlägt Siemens selbst so vor ? 









Das bedeutet in diesem Fall (Baustein SINA_SPEED), dass ich z.B. für eine Drehrichtungsänderung direkt den Instanz-DB "manipulieren" MUSS, da ich ja die Schnittstelle des geschützen Bausteins nicht ändern kann. 
Gut nä? :razz:
Noch besser finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang, dass Siemens in der Bibliothek für das Steuerwort ein UDT hinterlegt hat, diesen aber selbst in dem Baustein gar nicht verwendet.- wäre ja auch zu einfach.
Und nun versuche man ein Word auf ein Struct zu verschieben/kopieren. Ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden - jedenfalls nicht mit optimierten DB's (welches der Instanz DB ja ist)

Surprise, surprise.....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Juli 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Q und ET muss man nicht zwingend mit einem Dummy beschalten. Man muss sich nur bewusst sein, dass ein direkter Zugriff auf Q und ET den Timer aktualisiert. Im selben Zyklus an verschiedenen Stellen kann Q und wird ET einen anderen Wert haben.
> 
> Hingegen wenn man ein Dummy drauflegt bleibt der Wert den ganzen Zyklus bis zur nächsten Zuweisung gleich.



Nicht einen Dummy auflegen, sondern eine Variable die den Wert von .Q aufnimmt, und im folgenden bei der Abfrage ob der Timer abgelaufen ist ausschließlich abgefragt werden darf.

Wenn im Programm #TIMER_MF.Q (und ET ebenfalls) nur ein einziges Mal abgefragt wird, gibt es keine Probleme.

Hast du aber beispielswiese:

#boolVar1 := #TIMER_MF.Q;

Und es überlegt sich jemand das Programm zu erweitern, und dann den Timer ebenfalls abzufragen:

#boolVar1 := #TIMER_MF.Q;
#boolVar2 := #TIMER_MF.Q;

Dann kann es sein, dass bei #boolVar1 der Timer noch nicht abgelaufen ist, bei #boolVar2 aber schon. Und wenn dann im nächsten Zyklus die Bedingung für den Timer auf false steht, dann bekommt #boolVar1 niemals mit, dass der Timer abgelaufen ist.


Jetzt müsste ich mal überlegen, ob das bei S5-Timern nicht auch schon so war. Ich habe Txx bei Verknüpfungen nie direkt verwendet, sondern immer über eine extra Variable.


----------



## vollmi (18 Juli 2016)

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht.

Wenn der Timer beim ersten
#boolVar1 := #TIMER_MF.Q;

noch läuft also Timer_MF.q false ist, dann ist auch boolVar1 false.
Wenn jetzt im nächsten Netzwerk der Timer abgelaufen ist. Q also true. 

Dann ist boolVar1 und 2 auch true.

#boolVar1 := #TIMER_MF.Q;
#boolVar2 := #TIMER_MF.Q;

Und beim nächsten Zyklus ist boolVar1 auch true. 

Wenn das Programm nur aus 
#boolVar1 := #TIMER_MF.Q; // hier timer noch false
#boolVar2 := #TIMER_MF.Q; // hier timer schon true

dann ist im nächsten zyklus ja der Timer immernoch abgelaufen und q true also wird halt im zweiten zyklus boolVar1 auch noch true. 

Anders ist das ja nur wenn man den Timer mit der variable boolVar2 wieder zurücknimmt.
Dann würde boolVar1 nicht true werden.

Das war aber in s5 Timern auch schon so.
Und das ist immer so wenn eine Variable mitten im Zyklus gesetzt und am ende des Zyklus zurückgesetzt wird (z.B. Reset durch HMI bei 400er oder 1500er serie ohne Zykluskontrollpunkt oder wenn Variablen aus höherprioren OBs gesetzt werden)

mfG René


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Juli 2016)

Aber nicht wenn im nächsten Zyklus #TIMER_MF.IN false ist (bei einem TON). Dann sind alle abfragen auf Q ebenfalls false, weil der Timer ja nicht gestartet wurde.

Beispielweise wenn du eine Schrittkette hast und an Timer.IN steht Vergleich auf Schrittnummer x, und mit Timer.Q wird der Schritt weitergeschaltet.

Etwas konstruiertes Beispiel:

```
Timer1.IN := Schritt = 2;

IF Schritt = 2 THEN
  MotorEin := true;
END_IF;

IF Timer1.Q then
  MotorEin := false;
END_IF;

IF Timer1.Q then
  Schritt := 3;
END_IF;
```

MotorEin bleibt unter Umständen immer ein.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (18 Juli 2016)

Jetzt hab ich es verstanden..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juli 2016)

Was ich nicht verstehe, warum die mal wieder nicht nach Links oder Rechts
geschaut haben, wie es andere machen oder wie die Anwender es gerne hätten.

Wenn sie einfach nur den Bug mit PT := 0 behoben hätten, währe 95% der
Anwender geholfen gewesen, für die restlichen hätten die ja eine Biblothek
mit den Namen 'Für_die_ewig_Gestrigen' einführen können die dann so Funkionen
wie 'S5TON' usw. Beinhaltet .


----------



## testuser (19 Juli 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> [..]
> 
> Jetzt müsste ich mal überlegen, ob das bei S5-Timern nicht auch schon so war. Ich habe Txx bei Verknüpfungen nie direkt verwendet, sondern immer über eine extra Variable.



ja, da gab es dieses thema auch schon, ein Txx konnte innerhalb eines zyklus bei direkter abfrage verschiedene zustände haben.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Juli 2016)

Wann kommt denn eigentlich die V14?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juli 2016)

Im Spätherbst bzw. Frühwinter.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Juli 2016)

Und dann wird endlich alles gut...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juli 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und dann wird endlich alles gut...



Du bist ja schon lange dabei, auf hoher See und bei Siemens Software sind wir in Gottes Hand.


----------



## IBFS (21 Juli 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und dann wird endlich alles gut...



nö ... nur anders!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Juli 2016)

IBFS schrieb:


> nö ... nur anders!



Wenn es denn irgendwie anders wird ist es schon gut. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Programm noch schlechter zu machen als jetzt, ist doch äußerst gering.

Meine Prognose ist aber, dass sich zumindest an der unterirdischen Bedienung und der Oberfläche nichts ändern wird.


----------



## RPC-VK (2 August 2016)

Mit der V14 wird es dann noch mehr Ärger mit der passenden Versionsnummer geben. Heute durfte ich mich daran ärgern das ich mit V13 an eine mit V11 projektierten Anlage wollte. Das Ursprungsprojekt ist natürlich nicht vorhanden. Es war kein rein kommen. Download für die V11 Trial läuft. Damit sollte zumindest das auslesen gehen


----------



## vollmi (2 August 2016)

Das kann man wohl kaum tia anlasten. Seit wann ist es natürlich keine Backups mehr vorzuhalten? Ich meine ausserhalb der CPU an einem getrennten Ort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogseut (2 August 2016)

Ich kenne einige Anlagen wo der Betreiber nichts hat. Mit viel Glück einen halbwegs aktuellen Schaltplan und das wars. Den Hersteller gibt es wenn man pech hat auch nicht mehr. Wir empfehlen dann immer wenigstens einen Abzug zu machen. Jedoch sind unsere Kunden oft nicht bereit dafür Geld auszugeben bzw. Erkennen das Problem nicht. Selberschuld. Wenn so ne Kiste dann aber steht ist die schreierei immer groß.


----------



## RPC-VK (2 August 2016)

Genau das ist das Problem. Gebrauchte Anlage gekaift, Hersteller nicht verfügbar und mein Chef möchte ein paar Änderungen. Und wenn man dann nur wegen Versions Unterschiede nicht auf die Anlage kommt ist das schon frustrierend.


----------



## rogseut (2 August 2016)

Mei Meinung is a Maschin ohne Quellcode ist nichzs wert. Sollte ich jemals einen Maschinenpark besitzen immer schauen das man von allem die Daten hat. Sonst kann das einem die Existenz kosten.


----------



## MSB (2 August 2016)

rogseut schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige Anlagen wo der Betreiber nichts hat. Mit viel Glück einen halbwegs aktuellen Schaltplan und das wars. Den Hersteller gibt es wenn man pech hat auch nicht mehr. Wir empfehlen dann immer wenigstens einen Abzug zu machen. Jedoch sind unsere Kunden oft nicht bereit dafür Geld auszugeben bzw. Erkennen das Problem nicht. Selberschuld. Wenn so ne Kiste dann aber steht ist die schreierei immer groß.


Tja, bei Step7 waren das auf lange Sicht noch richtig coole Zeiten, bei TIA wiederum ist das mit dem Abzug gar nicht mal mehr so einfach.
Das einzige was im Plan von Siemens auf einfache Art und Weise vorgesehen ist, ist eine Sicherung vom Online-Gerät, so ala ProSave sprich nicht bearbeitbar.
Wenn das ganze bearbeitbar sein soll, oder wenigstens zur Fehlersuche beobachtbar, wird es, selbst wenn der Ur-Programmierer da keine besonderen Know-How-Schutz-Tricks angewendet hat, dann echt Lustig.

Vom TIA im Neu-Geschäft mag man ja halten was man will, tendenziell ja mittlerweil einigermaßen brauchbar,
von TIA auf Lange Sicht aus Instandhalterischer Sicht: Man mag gar nicht so wirklich drüber nachdenken, 
was man seinen Kunden da im Moment für die nächsten Jahrzehnte so antut.
In dem Punkt ist Step7 einfach das absolute Non-Plus-Ultra, ich kenne nur sehr wenig was im Moment Instandhaltungsfreundlicher ist,
evtl. noch ein paar Japsen aus der Vor-IEC-Zeit.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## RONIN (11 August 2016)

Hier mal wieder was "lustiges"...

Kunde ruft mich an ob ich ihm Helfen könnte, er versucht grad einen Trend aufs TP1500 Comfort zu bekommen, schafft es aber nicht.

Ich komm hin, schau auf das Display, keine Kurve. In der Tabelle konnte man aber den Wert 50% (Testwert) ablesen.
Konfiguration in TIA war OK und auch auf die SD wurden immer neue Zeitstempel mit dem Wert 50% geschrieben.

Dann hab ich einfach mal den Wert auf 60% geändert und siehe da, die Trendkurve taucht hinter der Hilfslinie auf welche der Kunde auf die Mitte (50%) gelegt hatte.
Da überdecken die Hilfslinien doch tatsächlich die Trendlinie....

Support gemeldet -> bestätigt -> Entwicklung -> 2 Monate später -> Bestätigung - wir in V14 korrigiert.
Da sieht man mal wieder wie gut die "ausführlichen Tests", welche vor dem Software-Release durchgeführt werden, greifen.


----------



## ducati (13 August 2016)

Hmm, das ist ja schon ein eindeutiger Mangel. Und die kostenlose Beseitigung wird abgeleht. Man moege dann doch mit V14 fuer die Beseitigung zahlen. Ist schon ein starkes Stueck. Was sagt denn Siemens dazu? Ich wuerd das Upgrade auf V14 mal versuchen kostenlos einzufordern...


----------



## ducati (6 Oktober 2016)

Um den Tread mal wieder nach oben zu holen:

Wenn ein PEW als Eingang an einem FC nicht erreichbar ist, wird FC nicht bearbeitet

Fruuuuuuustttttt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waelder (6 Oktober 2016)

Sodele ich Frust mich gerade auch noch ein wenig, verzeiht mir die ausdrucksweise ABER ...... TIA WinCC (Adv.)

GIBT ES IN DM SCHEISSPROGRAMM (ich hab noch mehr ausdrücke) IMMER NOCH KEINE OPTION FÜR AUTOMATISCHES SPEICHERN ..... IHR VOLLPFOSTEN VON ENTWICKLERN (TIA V13) .....

Danke noch für den Absturz. Unter WinCCflex hast wenigstens noch die möglichkeit bekommen noch schnell zu speichen bevor es abgekackt ist. :-?


----------



## mariob (6 Oktober 2016)

Hi,
Wollnse gleich was gutes oder darf es erstmal etwas von Siemens sein. Kann man garnicht oft genug wiederholen.
Ich hatte wegen einer USV (nicht TIA) jetzt einen Supporter dran,ich denke der kam aus einer Gartenbaufirma :-(. Die Thematik ist nicht unkomplex und sicher nicht einfach. Aber ich habe so den Eindruck so wie das ganze organisiert ist knüpft sich der Laden seine Stricke selbst.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ducati (11 Oktober 2016)

der nächste Punkt:

Namen einer Statischen Variablen eines FB ändern ohne IDB zu reinitialisieren


----------



## ducati (11 Oktober 2016)

und der nächste gleich hinterher:

Aufpoppende Meldungen im AWL Editor abschalten ???


----------



## ducati (11 Oktober 2016)

und der nächste:

Laden von einzelnen Bausteinen in die Steuerung nicht möglich... Theoretisch soll das ja gehen, bei mir bietet er aber IMMER NUR konsistentes Laden an.


----------



## ducati (11 Oktober 2016)

den hier hatte ich schon fast wieder vergessen:

AS-Register für S7-1500 ????

das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein?


----------



## RONIN (11 Oktober 2016)

Ich finde es auch jeden Tag erquickend wenn mit der SCL-Editor bei STRG+Z an den Anfang des Bausteins scrollt, oder wenn die Strg+F-Suche keinen Text findet der ich in einer eingeklappten IF befindet....  Ja wie angenehm fortschrittlich.


----------



## hucki (12 Oktober 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> oder wenn die Strg+F-Suche keinen Text findet der ich in einer eingeklappten IF befindet....


Also bei mir wird Text in eingeklappten IFs gefunden, vorausgesetzt "Suchen in ausgeblendeten Texten" ist aktiviert:


----------



## RONIN (12 Oktober 2016)

Danke hucki, darauf hätt ich kommen können.... oft geht man halt gleich davon aus das dieses tolle Programm etwas nicht kann und sucht gar nicht mehr richtig nach der Lösung. Bleibt nur die Frage warum der Haken nicht per Default gesetzt ist, bzw. muss ich den dann bei Baustein schließen/öffnen wieder jedesmal anhaken wenn die STRG+F-Suche wieder mit Default-Parametern gestartet wird? Muss ich mir anschauen.

Gibt's auch nen Haken gegen das STRG+Z-Gespringe?
Ich hab ja nix dagegen wenn der an den Punkt springt wo STRG+Z die Änderung macht, aber mit Bausteinanfang kann ich nix anfangen....


----------



## hucki (12 Oktober 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> Danke hucki, darauf hätt ich kommen können.... oft geht man halt gleich davon aus das dieses tolle Programm etwas nicht kann und sucht gar nicht mehr richtig nach der Lösung. Bleibt nur die Frage warum der Haken nicht per Default gesetzt ist, bzw. muss ich den dann bei Baustein schließen/öffnen wieder jedesmal anhaken wenn die STRG+F-Suche wieder mit Default-Parametern gestartet wird? Muss ich mir anschauen.


Wenn man nicht sein täglich Brot mit dem Programm verdienen muss, hat man in der Freizeit auch mal Lust zum Spielen (Suchen) damit.





RONIN schrieb:


> Gibt's auch nen Haken gegen das STRG+Z-Gespringe?
> Ich hab ja nix dagegen wenn der an den Punkt springt wo STRG+Z die Änderung macht, aber mit Bausteinanfang kann ich nix anfangen....



Bei mir springt der Cursor übrigens nicht an den Bausteinanfang, wenn ich in dem Baustein noch nichts gemacht habe.

Da STRG+Z normalerweise die letze Aktion rückgängig macht, könnte STRG+Y für Wiederholen helfen. Kommt aber wahrscheinlich auch drauf an, was Du zuletzt gemacht hast und dann rückgängig gemacht und wieder hergestellt wurde.
Wahrscheinlich steht der Cursor dann an der Wiederherstellen-Stelle.

Die Tastaturbelegung selbst kann man sich in den Einstellungen ja leider nur ansehen, nicht verändern. 

Warum benutzt Du STRG+Z eigentlich, wenn es nicht das macht, was Du erwartest?
Gewohnheit, Versehen,  ... ?


----------



## vollmi (18 Oktober 2016)

Ich bin ja ein echter Fan der Bibliotheksfunktion von TIA. Und der Projektweiten Aktualisierung und dergleichen.

Aber seit anfang an stört mich einfach, das man es nicht fertigbringt wärend man etwas an einem Bibliotheksbaustein schraubt auch gleichzeitig das Projekt selbst im Blick zu haben um z.B. was in einem Baustein nachzusehen. Echt nervig.
und wenn man doch einen UDT aktualisiert und sagt er soll überall aktualisiert werden, dann meine ich damit auch die Bildbausteine die ihn verwenden, grml.
Ich muss sämtliche Bildbausteine immer nochmal aufmachen und dann die neue Version des UDT an der Schnittstelle auswählen und die alte Version dann löschen wenn kein Bildbaustein mehr die alte Version verwendet.

mfG René


----------



## rogseut (19 Oktober 2016)

Wenn wir gerade bei der Bibliothek sind. Mich nerft das diese bei einem Text Export die Bildbausteine nicht mit Exportiert werden. Voll nervig. Auch der Import geht nur Baustein für Baustein. Verwenden ca. 40 Bildbausteine die Übersetzt werden müssen. Da bringt auch das Translationtool nix.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ducati (24 Oktober 2016)

Also nen TIA Absturz bei der IB ist ja mal so richtig Käse!!!

Woher weiss man, wann man das Projekt das letzte mal gespeichert hat? Vor 5min, vor 10min ??? Was kann man alles wiederholen??? Da kriegt man doch die Krise!

Jede Menge Online/offline Unterschiede in der Steuerung nach dem Crash, bei Panel weiss man garnicht, was da aktuell drin ist...

Auf sowas kann ich echt verzichten...

Gruß.


----------



## Matze001 (24 Oktober 2016)

Da hat sich aber jemand Mühe gegeben... 

Grüße

Marcel

(IM151-8F PN/DP ... Fehler war ein Modul das nicht richtig steckte...)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Oktober 2016)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Da hat sich aber jemand Mühe gegeben...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Auf der Basis ist das ganze Portal Programiert. 

Kollege hat bei der gleichen CPU den ganzen Tag rumgedoktert,
beim  Programm übertragen ist dieses ohne vernünftige Fehlermeldung 
abgebrochen. Irgendwann hat er gemerkt das er den Abschluss nicht
richtig gesteckt hatte. 

*Automatisieren Sie in Fünf Minuten, was früher nur eine gedauert hat. *


----------



## mariob (24 Oktober 2016)

Hi,
ich kenne Leute die mögen dieses System. Und nein, ich mag es nicht.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Oktober 2016)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Da hat sich aber jemand Mühe gegeben...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...




Aussagekräftige Fehlermeldungen erst im SP2 .... frühestens


----------



## Morymmus (24 Oktober 2016)

Bis dahin: 

Sammelstörung Halle 3! 

[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 


gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## vollmi (24 Oktober 2016)

Aussagekräftige Fehlermeldungen nehmen den ganzen Spass. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Oktober 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> *Automatisieren Sie in Fünf Minuten, was früher nur eine gedauert hat. *



Bislang hatte ich mich ja immer erfolgreich um TIA herumgemogelt - jetzt habe ich mal ein Projekt mit TIA initiiert.
Gerne würde ich an dieser Stelle mal etwas Positives zu TIA schreiben ...


----------



## blimaa (26 Oktober 2016)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Bislang hatte ich mich ja immer erfolgreich um TIA herumgemogelt - jetzt habe ich mal ein Projekt mit TIA initiiert.
> Gerne würde ich an dieser Stelle mal etwas Positives zu TIA schreiben ...



Dann schreib mal was gutes  Mein TIA bekommt sonst noch depressionen, wenn es nur immer schlechtes über sich selber hört :sb15:


----------



## Paul (26 Oktober 2016)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich an dieser Stelle mal etwas Positives zu TIA schreiben ...


Ich hab was positives.
Wenn du in TIA ein Musterprojekt offen hast, kannst du den ganzen Tag drin rumklicken
und wenn du es abends zumachst fragt es dich NICHT ob du speichern willst.
Bei Flex Classic musst du nur ein Bild aufmachen damit beim Schließen die Speicherfrage kommt.
Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## RONIN (26 Oktober 2016)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Da hat sich aber jemand Mühe gegeben...


Kann ich sogar irgendwie verstehen...

Die Schlippsträger die laut Siemens-Vorstellung vor dem TIA sitzen könnten doch auch mit vernünftigen Fehlermeldungen nichts anfangen...

Ist doch vergebliche Liebesmüh. Also gleich weglassen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Oktober 2016)

blimaa schrieb:


> Dann schreib mal was gutes  Mein TIA bekommt sonst noch depressionen, wenn es nur immer schlechtes über sich selber hört :sb15:



Wie ich schon geschrieben habe :
Ich WÜRDE gerne an dieser Stelle etwas Positives schreiben - ich habe bislang aber absolut NICHTS gefunden, was wenigstens ansatzweise besser gelöst wäre als bei Step7-Classic.
Nichts in der Programmier-Umgebung, Nichts in der Visu-Projektierung, Nichts in der Hardware-Projektierung ... es gibt einfach NICHTS ... ich denke aber mal, dass alles das, was mir bisher NEGATIV aufgefallen ist auch schon in diesem Thread erwähnt wurde.
Bislang hatte ich das "ein wenig" ignoriert und ein bißchen gedacht "na ... so schlimm kann es doch nicht sein" ... aber das muss ich nun revidieren.
Wenn ich alleine den Zeitbedarf nehme, den man mehr hat um die gleichen (schon bekannten) Funktionen zu realisieren / umzusetzen ... da freue ich mich doch, dass es unsere Regierung einen Mindestlohn festgelegt hat - ansonsten kann es m.E. sehr schnell kommen, dass es heißt, das man als Programmierer, weil man ja nun den 3 - 5 fachen Zeitaufwand zu Erstellung eines Projektes hat auch nur noch 1/5 bis 1/3 seines Lohns bekommt ... na und dann wird es auch schnell wieder eng ...

Ich hadere auch aktuelle damit, mir TIA V14 zu bestellen (wir haben keinen SUS-Vertrag). Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben, dass das soviel besser geworden ist.
Mein nächstes Projekt wird im Moment (da ich das selbst festlegen kann) wohl wieder Classic werden ...

Auf jeden Fall bewundere ich alle die von euch, die damit arbeiten (weil sie es wahrscheinlich müssen) und das ohne zu Verzweifeln geregelt bekommen ... Respekt ...!!!

Gruß
Larry


----------



## blimaa (26 Oktober 2016)

Ok ich hab auch noch was positives 
Die Trace Funktion ist schon was feines für die IBN. 

Gruss blimaa


----------



## vollmi (26 Oktober 2016)

blimaa schrieb:


> Ok ich hab auch noch was positives
> Die Trace Funktion ist schon was feines für die IBN.



Das ist ja aber was das aus der CPU Hardware kommt und nicht TIA selbst bereitstellt.

Punkte die in TIA besser sind

SCL Editor ist ja nun wirklich wesentlich besser als in Step7
intelli Sense ansatzweise schon in Step7 vorhanden
Autokonsistenzprüfung
Projektbibliothek die Bausteine in diversen CPUs des Projektes per Mausklick aktualisiert

Das sind so die gravierenden Verbesserungen von Step7 nach TIA. Allerdings hätte man das eigentlich schon seit Jahren mit eher wenig Aufwand in Step7 einbauen können.

mfG René


----------



## Astralavista (26 Oktober 2016)

Ich finde die einige neuen Funktionen der 1500er und Comfort-Panels gut.
z.B. die Program_Alarm-Bausteine und Pop-Up Fenster etc.
Die Bibliotheksfunktion gefällt mir auch ganz gut.
Aber es wiegt natürlich nicht die ganzen Nachteile auf die TIA noch hat.


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Oktober 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Punkte die in TIA besser sind
> 
> SCL Editor ist ja nun wirklich wesentlich besser als in Step7
> intelli Sense ansatzweise schon in Step7 vorhanden
> ...



Hallo René,

naja ... beim SCL-Editor ist m.E. nur die Variablen-Deklaration verbessert worden.
Wenn du schon mal mit Visual Studio gearbeitet hast (ich meine jetzt nicht mit Beckhoff) dann würdest du über IntelliSense bei Siemens kein Wort mehr verlieren 
Die Projekt-Bibliothek ist mir in der Handhabung und bei der Verwendung mit Bildbausteinen schon sehr negativ aufgefallen.

Im Grunde genommen ist bei TIA eigentlich (aus meiner Sicht) alles ein Handhabungs- bzw. Übersichtlichkeits-Thema.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## vollmi (26 Oktober 2016)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Die Projekt-Bibliothek ist mir in der Handhabung und bei der Verwendung mit Bildbausteinen schon sehr negativ aufgefallen.



Das ist übrigens etwas das mit übers ganze Projekt gesehen enorm viel Zeit spart. Ich habe doch einige Projekte in denen z.B. 20 CPUs vorhanden sind die absolut dasselbe machen. Da kommen aber doch ab und zu änderungen in Bausteine die überall rein müssen. 

In Step7 muss ich den Baustein ändern, testen und dann in jede CPU kopieren. Konsistenzprüfung machen, schauen welche Instanzen sich geändert haben und diese dann ggf auf die CPU laden. Und dazu muss ich auch nochmal jede CPU anfassen.
Objekte übersetzen und Laden hätte das ja tun können. Allerdings will das ja auch jede CPU stoppen und automatisches wiederstarten ist nicht vorgesehen.

In TIA lässt sich nur schon ein UDT ändern überall automatisch nachziehen (ausser in WinCC *seufz*) und dann auch recht schnell runterladen.

Das ist jetzt nur für meine Bedürfnisse eine Arbeitserleichterung. Vielleicht nutzt das ja sonst keiner. Aber mir hilft das wirklich extrem.
So extrem das ich mir schon überlegt habe die 400H in Step7 zu machen und die 200 anderen CPUs im Netzwerk dann in TIA. Und nur noch die UDTs die in den kleinen CPUs und in der 400H vorhanden sind händisch zu synchronisieren.

mfG René


----------



## blimaa (26 Oktober 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist ja aber was das aus der CPU Hardware kommt und nicht TIA selbst bereitstellt.
> 
> Punkte die in TIA besser sind
> 
> ...



Stimmt, für die Aufzeichnung braucht man eine 1200/1500er. Aber wenn TIA dann ja mit 1500er gebrauchen 
Zum Thema SCL Editor und AutoIntellisense: Ja da ist schon einiges gegangen, was ich positiv erachte. Besonders wenn man zuvor mit ein paar Jahre mit Codesys/ B&R arbeiten durfte ist der Wiedereinstieg in die S7 Classic Welt schon hart :shock:. Da erleichtert das TIA dies schon ein bisschen.

Gruss
Da erleichtert


----------



## Peter Wahlen (26 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

also mir gefällt TIA wesentlich besser als classic. Vielleicht liegt's ja auch daran, dass ich bisher in TIA_V13 nur mit der 300er gearbeitet habe.
Ok, als ich mein erstes TIA Projekt (vor ca. 2 Jahren) hatte, habe ich auch etwas geflucht / mich gewundert, etc..
Aber das war bei der Umstellung von der S3 auf die S5, von S5_V3 auf die V6 auch so (S5_V7 war viel besser). Die Umstellung von S5 auf S7 fand ich schon umständlicher.

Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich 80% FUP/Graph, je 10% AWL und SCL
(Ich komme aus der Hardwareelektronik/Digitaltechnik (kenne noch Hardwarebausteine wie AEG-Logistat (12V) und Simatic C1. Deshalb wohl FUP, warum sollte ich für Verknüpfungen Kondensatoren zusammenschalten (KOP) , aber es gibt Sachen, wo AWL einfacher/übersichtlicher ist.)

einige Vorteile, die ich bei TIA gegenüber classic sehe


nahezu alle Verknüpfungen Lassen sich ändern (z.B.: UND zu ODER, COMPARE_> zu COMPARE_<, ...), bei classic löschen und neu machen oder umschalten zu AWL - ändern - zurückschalten zu FUP)
direkte Bausteine in SCL
drag and drop aus Detailansicht und aus Bausteinen / Netzwerken (bei classic copy/paste)
viel besseres Autovervollständigen bei allen Editoren
übersichtlichere DB's, UDT's, Bausteindeklarationen (kein umschalten zwischen Projektierungs- und Datensicht notwendig)
Umschalten des Operandenvorrangs (absolut/symbolisch) nicht mehr notwendig bei Änderungen an Symbolik und Einfügungen in DB's
Querverweise aus DB, Symbolik, ...

mal ein Beispiel:
Erweiterung eines DB's (neuer Wert mittendrin eingefügt)

```
classic
1. DB ändern
2. evtl. Operandenvorrang umschalten
3. Konsitenzprüfung - alles übersetzen
4. Bausteine mit AG vergleichen
5. geänderte Bausteine in AG übertragen
6. fertig

TIA
1. DB ändern
2. DB in AG übertragen / Compiler merkt selbstständig, welche Bausteine übersetzt/übertragen werden müssen
3. fertig
```

Aber, wie schon anfangs geschrieben: Das ist meine persönliche Meinung und Geschmäcker sind (gottseidank) verschieden.

und bevor Fragen aufkommen:
Nein, ich arbeite nicht bei Siemens

Grüße
Peter


----------



## ducati (26 Oktober 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> intelli Sense


Hab ich bei mir abgeschaltet im TIA, da es in AWL für mich mehr nervt als was bringt, und ich spare mir damit 2 mal ENTER pro Codezeile




Astralavista schrieb:


> z.B. die Program_Alarm-Bausteine


Gabs in Classic auch schon




Peter Wahlen schrieb:


> mal ein Beispiel:
> Erweiterung eines DB's (neuer Wert mittendrin eingefügt)
> 
> ```
> ...



Zu der Reinitialisierungswut von TIA gibts hier nen ganzen Thread, bei Classic konnte ich in nem bestehenden DB mitendrin nen Variablennamen ändern, ohne Probleme und stoßfrei im laufenden Betrieb der Anlage... Das TIA-Dings will reinitialisieren und dann auch noch unbedingt laden... Ein NO GO für Änderungen an laufenden Anlagen...

Gruß und viel Spaß


----------



## Peter Wahlen (26 Oktober 2016)

Hallo ducati,



ducati schrieb:


> Gabs in Classic auch schon
> 
> Zu der Reinitialisierungswut von TIA gibts hier nen ganzen Thread, bei Classic konnte ich in nem bestehenden DB mitendrin nen *Variablennamen ändern*, ohne Probleme und stoßfrei im laufenden Betrieb der Anlage... Das TIA-Dings will reinitialisieren und dann auch noch unbedingt laden... Ein NO GO für Änderungen an laufenden Anlagen...



ich hatte geschrieben:

Erweiterung eines DB's (*neuer Wert mittendrin eingefügt*)

Grüße
Peter


----------



## vollmi (26 Oktober 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Hab ich bei mir abgeschaltet im TIA, da es in AWL für mich mehr nervt als was bringt, und ich spare mir damit 2 mal ENTER pro Codezeile



Das kommt vermutlich drauf an wie man die Symbole aufbaut
L "DATA_HMI".G0.R[15,3].LDB[4].Diris.U_L1_N

Tippt sich in Intellisense IMHO schneller als wenn man das kopiert und dann die Zahlen ändert.


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Oktober 2016)

Naja ... bevor ihr alle mit den achso tollen neuen Features kommt ... was ist denn mit dem Behavior (oder deutsch: Verhalten) der Software ?
Ich denke hier an so lapidare Dinge wie :
- sich merken wie groß man ein Fenster aufgezogen hat (bzw. es gleich auf sinnvolle Größe bringen - ich weiß, das konnte Flex auch schon nicht richtig)
- Doppelklick der Maus (das funktioniert mal und mal nicht - aber nicht abhängig von der Funktion)
- Strg-C und Strg-V gehen, aber Kontextmenue-Kopieren und Kontextmenue-Einfügen wird gar nicht erst angeboten
- sich merken, wo man sich bei der letzten Listbox-Anwahl befunden hat (ich weiß, das konnte Flex auch schon nicht richtig)

Ich habe einen I7-neuste Generation mit SSD - aber das ganze Editier-Verhalten ist so, als wenn ich einen SingleCore-Celeron am Start hätte - das hat also etwas im dem internen Management der Software zu tun.


----------



## ducati (26 Oktober 2016)

Peter Wahlen schrieb:


> Hallo ducati,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, wie bitte fügst Du mitten drin in einem DB einen neuen Wert ein, ohne das der DB reinitialisiert wird???

Früher hätte ich an verschiedenen Stellen mittendrin Reserven gehabt, welche ich bei Bedarf umbenannt hätte. 

Die Geschichte mit der Speicherreserve funktioniert bei TIA leider auch nur bedingt, z.B. Einfügen von VAriablen in Structs geht nicht und umbenennen von vorhandenen VAriablen auch nicht...



vollmi schrieb:


> Das kommt vermutlich drauf an wie man die Symbole aufbaut
> L "DATA_HMI".G0.R[15,3].LDB[4].Diris.U_L1_N
> 
> Tippt sich in Intellisense IMHO schneller als wenn man das kopiert und dann die Zahlen ändert.



Das wäre bei mir EW512


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Oktober 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das kommt vermutlich drauf an wie man die Symbole aufbaut
> L "DATA_HMI".G0.R[15,3].LDB[4].Diris.U_L1_N
> 
> Tippt sich in Intellisense IMHO schneller als wenn man das kopiert und dann die Zahlen ändert.



Wie gibst du das denn ein ?
VisualStudio-IntelliSense würde das schon klarkriegen wenn du einfach eingibst "U_L1" - dann würde es dir schon den ganzen Rest bringen ... (und zwar sofort - keine Ahnung wie MS die Liste so schnell zusammenstellt)


----------



## ducati (26 Oktober 2016)

Achja, da das ja hier der TIA-Frust Thread ist, zum Thema Variablennamen ändern:

ich hatte letzte Woche mehrmals den Fall, dass nach einer Änderung eines Stat. Variablennamens eines FB nicht nur der eine IDB reinitialisiert wurde, sondern das komplette PLC-Programm gesamtübersetzt werden musst, um auf den neuen Variablennamen auch ausserhalb des FB zugreifen zu können.
Ich weiss, das ist eigentlich pfui, aber nicht immer.

Wenn das TIA dann während der IB das komplette Programm neu laden will, ist das garnicht mehr lustig...

Gruß.


----------



## hucki (26 Oktober 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> In TIA lässt sich nur schon ein UDT ändern überall automatisch nachziehen (*ausser in WinCC *seufz**)



Das macht doch WinCC, wenn Du das UDT auch als eine Variable vom Datentyp UDT übergibst.

Hier ein Screenshot aus einem anderen Thread als Beispiel:







Dann werden auch alle Änderungen im UDT mit dem Übersetzen des Panels an WinCC übertragen.


Nur die Verwendung von neuen Variablen musst du natürlich immer noch per Hand veranlassen.


----------



## vollmi (26 Oktober 2016)

hucki schrieb:


> Nur die Verwendung von neuen Variablen musst du natürlich immer noch per Hand veranlassen.



Das meinte ich. Man muss jeden Bildbaustein der den UDT verwendet öffnen die neue version auswählen schliessen und aktualisieren. Echt mühsam.

mfg REné


----------



## ducati (8 November 2016)

Ich hatte heute zum x-ten mal das Problem, dass ein TP1500 Comfort (mit TIA v13 SP1 Upd9) undefinierte, nicht nachvollziehbare Dinge gemacht hat. Ein Gesamtübersetzen/Gesamtladen hat die Probleme behoben.
Im konkreten Fall sollte ein Button ne 1 in ein Byte schreiben, angekommen ist in der SPS aber ne 4 ...

Da krigst Du die Krise


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 November 2016)

So etwas kenne ich noch von Flex 2007 ... die haben doch wohl nicht dieses hochinteressante Feature mit in ihren Code übernommen ...?


----------



## ducati (8 November 2016)

Also bei Änderungen des Panels an einer laufenden Anlage immer nur Gesamtübersetzten/Gesamtladen!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2016)

Ja Larry,
bei WinCC flex in den ersten Versionen gab es auch mal das Problem, dass wenn man bei Taste drücken ein "Setze Bit" und bei Taste loslassen "Rücksetze Bit"
projektiert hat, die Tasten gerne mal hängen blieben. Z.b. wenn man eine Taste gedrückt hat und währenddessen per Steuerungsauftrag 51 das Bild gewechselt
wurde. Oder ganz primitiv, wenn während des Tasten drückens die 24V abgeschaltet wurden. Dass Bit blieb dann immer 1, bis die Taste erneut gedrückt wurde.

#Ducati, ich muss dir zustimmen.
Ich lade generell nur noch mit Gesamtübersetzen / Gesamtladen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 November 2016)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja Larry,
> bei WinCC flex in den ersten Versionen gab es auch mal das Problem, dass wenn man bei Taste drücken ein "Setze Bit" und bei Taste loslassen "Rücksetze Bit"
> projektiert hat, die Tasten gerne mal hängen blieben. Z.b. wenn man eine Taste gedrückt hat und währenddessen per Steuerungsauftrag 51 das Bild gewechselt
> wurde. Oder ganz primitiv, wenn während des Tasten drückens die 24V abgeschaltet wurden. Dass Bit blieb dann immer 1, bis die Taste erneut gedrückt wurde.
> ...



Das mit der Taste "SetzeBit solangeTastegedrückt" muss ja zu Problemen führen wenn das Panel keine Möglichkeit hat das Bit in der Steuerung zurückzusetzen. Dies passiert auch ganz gerne bei Netzwerkproblemen.  


Das mit den Gesamtübersetzen/laden ist aber manchmal echt seltsam. Ich hatte schon mal dadurch auf dem Panel Farben und Positionen verschoben. Nach "Gesamt" war wieder alles schick.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 November 2016)

@DeltaMikeAir:
Der Ducati beschreibt da aber ein ganz anderes Problem ... es wird etwas völlig anderes an das Panel übertragen als projektiert ist.
Das wäre dann doch auf alle Fälle ein neuer Topic für die V14-Wunschliste : Es wäre schön, wenn das übertragen wird, was projektiert / programmiert worden ist.
Ich stelle mir dieses "Feature" gerade in Verbindung mit einem F-Programm vor ... :sb5::sm12:
... und freue mich, dass ich gerade nur einen Mischer (der schön gekapselt ist) projektiere ... und nicht vielleicht eine Säge oder Presse ...
... und erstmal für mich entschieden habe, von TIA für neue Projekte meine Finger zu lassen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ducati (8 November 2016)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @DeltaMikeAir:
> Der Ducati beschreibt da aber ein ganz anderes Problem ... es wird etwas völlig anderes an das Panel übertragen als projektiert ist.
> Das wäre dann doch auf alle Fälle ein neuer Topic für die V14-Wunschliste : Es wäre schön, wenn das übertragen wird, was projektiert / programmiert worden ist.
> Ich stelle mir dieses "Feature" gerade in Verbindung mit einem F-Programm vor ... :sb5::sm12:
> ...



Ja, es war die Handbedienung für ein Aggregat bei mir... konnte dieses Aggregat nicht mehr vom Panel bedienen... Alle anderen Aggregate, welche nach dem selben Strickmuster aufgebaut sind, hatten funktioniert... Hab ne Stunde nach allem möglichen gesucht, bis ich mal auf die Idee Gesamtübersetzen/Gesamtladen des Panels gekommen bin...

Lustig ist das nicht, wenn man bei der IBN nen Aggregat nicht mehr aus bekommt und sich daraufhin irgendwas in Rauch auflöst. Bis man die Sicherung oder den Repschalter gefunden hat, kanns schon zu spät sein...

Mir will sowas immer keiner glauben, hier denken alle, ich spinne denen was vor...

Früher hab ich mit Siemens S7-400 echt große Anlagen gebaut... Keine Ahnung, wie man sowas mit TIA und 1500er machen will...

Sicherlich gibts mittlerweile neue junge Leute, die kennen nix anderes, aber wenn ich halt solche Probleme eigentlich nicht kenne, hab ich kein gutes Gewissen dabei, wichtige Anlagen mit TIA zu bauen...

Gruß.


----------



## inspectorgadjet (8 November 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute zum x-ten mal das Problem, dass ein TP1500 Comfort (mit TIA v13 SP1 Upd9) undefinierte, nicht nachvollziehbare Dinge gemacht hat. Ein Gesamtübersetzen/Gesamtladen hat die Probleme behoben.
> Im konkreten Fall sollte ein Button ne 1 in ein Byte schreiben, angekommen ist in der SPS aber ne 4 ...
> 
> Da krigst Du die Krise


Das Verhalten ist schon seit V11 so. Es werden auch Animation falsch ausgeführt z.B. falsche Farbwechsel etc. habe damals schon ein Servi Request gemacht und es ist bis heute nicht behoben... deshalb immer gesamtübersetzen und gesamtladen...


----------



## ducati (8 November 2016)

inspectorgadjet schrieb:


> deshalb immer gesamtübersetzen und gesamtladen...



Jo, deshalb dauert auch die IBN mit TIA entgegen allen Behauptungen von Siemens deutlich länger... wenn ich jedes mal, wenn ich nur nen Bit oder nen Text ändere, 5min warten soll...

Gruß.


----------



## Peter Wahlen (9 November 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Jo, deshalb dauert auch die IBN mit TIA entgegen allen Behauptungen von Siemens deutlich länger... wenn ich jedes mal, wenn ich nur nen Bit oder nen Text ändere, 5min warten soll...
> 
> Gruß.



Also ich habe auch bei Classic WinCCflex mehrmals unerklärliche Vorgänge bei Terminals gehabt - Workaround ist bekannt: temporäre Dateien löschen - beim folgenden Übersetzen wird ebenfalls eine Komplettübersetzung gemacht, was genau so lang wie bei TIA dauert.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 November 2016)

@Peter:
Wie ich geschrieben habe : das war bei Flex 2007 (für mich) Standard. Bei Flex 2008SP1 war es dann (für mich) weg - und meine Visus hatten schon "ein bißchen" zu tun ...
Das es nun bei TIA (und schon seit V11) wieder da ist erschreckt mich schon ... spricht aber eigentlich auch dafür, wie Siemens sich zu seinem Produkt und dessen "Features" stellt ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Peter Wahlen (9 November 2016)

@Larry:
Bei WinCCflex 2007 war auf jeden Fall dieser Fehler, aber ich meine, dass mir so etwas auch mal bei 2008 passiert war.

Aber zu dem Thema, dass S.. alte Sachen hervorkramt:


```
Logikgatter Eingang einfügen
S5                 S7 classic                TIA
F3                 F8                        Ctrl+Shift+3
Logikgatter Eingang negieren
F4                 F9                        Ctrl+Shift+4
```

Evtl. haben die TIA Programmierer S5 Vorlagen gehabt und wollten einiges gleich (ähnlich) halten.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Krumnix (9 November 2016)

Peter Wahlen schrieb:
			
		

> ```
> Logikgatter Eingang einfügen
> S5                 S7 classic                TIA
> F3                 F8                        Ctrl+Shift+3
> ...



Das ist natürlich jetzt ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Auf meinem aktuellen Laptop sind die F-Taste nur mit FN zusammen zu nutzen. Lauter/Leise.... etc. sind direkt angesteuert. Da die FN-Taste rechts neben der Leertaste ist, finde ich das Vorgehen mit STRG+Shift "besser".
Auf dem Stand-PC mit normaler Tastatur ist das wieder "scheiße". Ein Umstellen zwischen "Alt" und "Neu" wäre hier nice....


----------



## Paul (9 November 2016)

Krumnix schrieb:


> ....Auf meinem aktuellen Laptop sind die F-Taste nur mit FN zusammen zu nutzen. Lauter/Leise.... etc. sind direkt angesteuert...


Wie jetzt???
Wenn du die F5-Funktion der F-Taste haben willst, dann musst du <Fn> dazu drücken und wenn du Laut/Leise haben willst geht das OHNE <Fn>?
Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört.

Das würde mir für zuhause gefallen.

Hört sich aber eher wie eine Windows Einstellung an. Sozusagen "Fn-Lock"
Oder verstehe ich das jetzt komplett falsch


----------



## PN/DP (9 November 2016)

Ich meine, der "Fn-Lock" kann im BIOS eingestellt werden, weil bei den meisten Home-Notebooks die F-Tasten eh' kaum benutzt werden bzw. immer nur in der Fn-Belegung.

Harald


----------



## Paul (9 November 2016)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich meine, der "Fn-Lock" kann im BIOS eingestellt werden, weil bei den meisten Home-Notebooks die F-Tasten eh' kaum benutzt werden bzw. immer nur in der Fn-Belegung.
> 
> Harald


Muss ich zuhause mal nachschauen.
Außer F5 brauche ich daheim eh nichts.


----------



## hucki (9 November 2016)

Beim Surface ist das so gelöst:


> Wer häufiger die F-Tasten nutzen will (z.B. für Alt-F4 statt Alt-Fn-F4), kann festlegen, dass diese auch ohne zuerst Fn-Taste drücken zu müssen erreichbar sind.
> 
> Dazu muss man lediglich und einmalig die Fn-Taste zusammen mit der Caps-Lock-Taste drücken. Das Betriebssystem kehrt dann die Arbeitsweise der Tastenleiste am oberen Rand um, so dass man künftig ganz normal die Funktionstasten F1 bis F12 nutzen kann, ohne zusätzlich die Fn-Taste bedienen zu müssen. Will man unter diesen Umständen eine der Schnellzugriffstasten verwenden, ist dies unter Zuhilfenahme der Fn-Taste weiterhin möglich. Um die Umkehrung zu deaktivieren, braucht man nur erneut die Tastenkombination Fn + Caps Lock drücken und der Urzustand wird wieder hergestellt.


Vielleicht funktioniert diese Umschaltung auch bei anderen Geräten.


----------



## RONIN (11 November 2016)

Ähhm.. Ich hab mich heute ein wenig mit v14 auf einer frischen Win7-VM gespielt.
Nach ein wenig malen in WinCC-Advanced habe ich jetzt folgendes Problem:



Egal ob ich jetzt auf "Gestaltung", "Dartstellung" oder sonst was klicke, ich bekomm keine Einstellungen.
Nur beim ersten Mal anklicken des Objektes "blitzen" die Einstellungen kurz auf bevor sie verschwinden.
Was nun? TIA neu installieren oder kennt wer einen Trick?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 November 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> Ähhm.. Ich hab mich heute ein wenig mit v14 auf einer frischen Win7-VM gespielt.
> Nach ein wenig malen in WinCC-Advanced habe ich jetzt folgendes Problem:
> Anhang anzeigen 34741
> 
> ...




Ganz rechts neben den Eigenschaften ist ein kleines Dreieck ... drück das mal


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 November 2016)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ganz rechts neben den Eigenschaften ist ein kleines Dreieck ... drück das mal




So ist es zumindest bei V13SP1Upd9


----------



## vollmi (18 November 2016)

Nicht direkt TIA aber doch Frust. Ich halte es Siemens ja zugute das sie Funktionen die in der Firmware nicht implementiert sind als Beispielbibliothek anbieten. 
https://support.industry.siemens.co...r-winkelfunktionen-in-gradmaß-?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Aber wieso zum Teufel müssen sie solche Bausteine "Know how protected" machen?
Ich mein die wären doch direkt hilfreich um was zu lernen, einfacher Code, einfache Funktion, aber man kann nicht einfach reinsehen. Trotzdem ist ja da jetzt nicht wirklich krass viel Hirnschmalz und Zeit reingeflossen das man das Wissen unbedingt schützen müsste.

Sowas zu schützen ist nun echt lächerlich:

```
FUNCTION "ROOT" : VOID
TITLE =Calculates the 'b'-th root of 'x'
//y = x ^ (1/b)
AUTHOR : AS_CS_21
FAMILY : MATH
NAME : ROOT
VERSION : 1.0




VAR_INPUT
  x : REAL ;	//the Base of the calculated root
  b : REAL ;	//the Rootindex to be calculated
END_VAR
VAR_OUTPUT
  y : REAL ;	//the Result of the Calculation
END_VAR
BEGIN
NETWORK
TITLE =Argumentvalidation


      L     #b; //eine 0te Wurzel kann nicht gezogen werden
      L     0.000000e+000; 
      <>R   ; 
      U(    ; 
      L     #x; //ebenfalls sind Wurzel aus negativen Argumenten
      <R    ; //nicht in IR definiert
      )     ; 
      SPB   vArg; //  Gültige Argumente
      TAK   ; //  Ungültiges Argument
      SPA   EXIT; //Als Ersatzwert 0 ausgeben
NETWORK
TITLE =Calculation of ROOT
//Die Wurzel ist diejenige Zahl y für die gilt y^b = x. Mit exp(b ln y) = x folgt 
//b ln y = ln x und weiter y = exp (ln x/ b), mit b <> 0, x > 0 und b,x aus IR. 
vArg: L     #x; 
      LN    ; 
      L     #b; 
      /R    ; 
      EXP   ; 
EXIT: T     #y; 
END_FUNCTION
```

mfG René


----------



## ducati (18 November 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber wieso zum Teufel müssen sie solche Bausteine "Know how protected" machen?
> Ich mein die wären doch direkt hilfreich um was zu lernen, einfacher Code, einfache Funktion,



Vermutlich sind die von irgendwelchen Praktikanten ohne Programmiererfahrung zusammengeprutscht... Und Siemens ist es selbst peinlich, den Code zu veröffentlichen 
F


----------



## vollmi (18 November 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Vermutlich sind die von irgendwelchen Praktikanten ohne Programmiererfahrung zusammengeprutscht... Und Siemens ist es selbst peinlich, den Code zu veröffentlichen
> F



Ich find den Code jetzt nicht so schlimm das er ihnen peinlich sein müsste.
Er hat alles drin. Die Berechnung, eine anständige Fehlerbehandlung, gute Dokumentation. Eigentlich so wie IMHO Code auszusehen hat.

ich schlepp zwar nicht gerne Resultate über Sprünge mit, aber schlecht isses deswegen nicht.

mfG René


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 November 2016)

Bei solch kleinen Beispielprogrammen fände ich es auch schöner, wenn der Quelltext der Funktion direkt im FAQ auftaucht.
Stattdessen muss ich mich anmelden, TIA Projekt herunterladen, entpacken, öffnen usw. Erstes dauert 10 Sekunden, letztes dauert 10 Minuten.


----------



## ducati (18 November 2016)

Achso, war das der Code vom Siemens? Ich denke der war geschützt, wo hast Du Ihn denn her ?
Zumindest der Realvergleich <> ist bisl grenzwertig...
Gruss


----------



## vollmi (18 November 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Achso, war das der Code vom Siemens? Ich denke der war geschützt, wo hast Du Ihn denn her ?
> Zumindest der Realvergleich <> ist bisl grenzwertig...
> Gruss



Naja der ist aus Step7 knowhow protect. das ist umständlich aber kein echter Schutz.
der Realvergleich ist vielleicht nicht zwingend nötig. Nichtsdestotrotz ist er nicht falsch, denn nur bei 0.0 wirds ungültig.
Ich finde nur. Siemens sollte eigentlich so viele offene Bausteine anbieten wie nur irgendwie möglich. Wo sie so viele Funktionen dies gibt ausnutzen. Denn so lässt sich für den Anwender auch eher mal Wissen rausziehen wie bestimte neue und alte Funktionen zu nutzen sind. Oder wie man schwächen des Befehlssatzes umgehen kann. z.B. zenerpotenz oder andere als natürliche logarithmen etc.

mfG René


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 November 2016)

Ich habe gerade die Inbetriebnahme der Hardware eines TIA-Projektes (mehr oder weniger) abgeschlossen.
Bei Step7Classic hätte mich das Ganze mit den vorhandenen Fehlern und bei einem ganz schlechten Lauf meinerseits maximal 10 Minuten meiner Zeit gekostet. Für das Gleiche konnte mich TIA über 2 Stunden beschäftigen - wenn das denn mal kein Fortschritt ist ...
Mal ganz zu schweigen von dem Abfragen der Online-Daten. Ich habe extra noch einmal nachgesehen - in meinem Rechner ist eine EtherNet-Karte mit 100 MBit verbaut und das Patchkabel war auch keine Telefonleitung. Trotzdem hat jede Aktualisierung meinen Rechner so ca. 30 Sek. außer Gefecht gesetzt ... 
Ich habe da keine weiteren Fragen mehr ... (und fühle mich gerade mindestens 20 Jahre jünger - also jedenfalls was den Software-Entwicklungsstand angeht)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 November 2016)

Was bei den neuen Steuerungen auch "spannend" ist:
Mit WinCC Version 7.2 (also das nicht TIA WinCC ) kam ein Treiber für die 1200/1500. Kommt jetzt aber jemand mit einer 1200 und neuer Firmware, kann WinCC damit nicht mehr kommunizieren. Oder mal angenommen dir raucht deine 1200 ab, du bekommst als Ersatz aber nur eine neue 1200, rüstest dein Projekt hoch usw., dann funktioniert dein WinCC damit nicht mehr. Du kannst dann erst dein WinCC hochrüsten damit das wieder funktioniert. Bei Anlagen mit Server-Redundanz und mehreren Clients ist das mal eben eine Kleinigkeit.
Bis zur nächsten neuen Firmware bei der dann wieder nichts mehr funktioniert. Kontinuität seht anders aus, ich weiß gar nicht wie Siemens sich das vorstellt.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (24 November 2016)

Das geht noch weiter... Vor einem Jahr eine 1515 eingesetzt und die ganze Anlage mit V13 SP1 programmiert. Die Steuerung wurde abgekündet und es gibt einen Nachfolger! logischerweise mit der neuen Firmware, welche aber im V13 SP1 nicht mehr läuft...


----------



## ChristophD (24 November 2016)

Hi,

von welcher 1515 und welcher FW reden wir?
Die neuere 1515 kann auch auf die FW Version V1.8.4 rückgerüstet werden , diese ist im TIA V13 SP1 projektierbar.
Auch sollte ein Laden der alten Projektierung auf die neue FW funktionieren!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 November 2016)

@Christoph:
Na ... da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt denn ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.
Ich habe eine 1516 in meinem Projekt. Die hat die Firmware v2.0. Vom TIA her kann ich aber v1.8 anwählen was dazu führt, dass ich das Projekt nicht geladen bekomme.
Wegen der HSP habe ich schon eine Support-Anfrage bei Siemens laufen - stelle mir aber die Frage, wie die so ein Gerät auf den Markt schmeissen können OHNE die Hardwarebeschreibung ... zumindestens dann wenn TIA sich da anscheinend "unkooperativ" zeigt ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ChristophD (24 November 2016)

Hallo,

welche Meldung bekommst du beim laden genau die dazu führt das nicht geladen werden kann?
Es kommt eine Warnung das die Offline und Online unterschiedlich ist, mehr eigentlich nicht!

Wegen HSP brauchst du nicht fragen, gibt es nicht und wird es nicht geben.
FW V2.0 ist released mit TIA V14 und nur mit TIA V14ff projektierbar!

Alos entweder die CPU runterrüsten auf V1.8.x oder TIA V14 nutzen!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## RONIN (24 November 2016)

Ich hab hier eigentlich auch eine v2.0-1500er und kann schon mit V13 downloaden. Nur eben mit der entsprechenden Warnung wie Christoph schrieb.
Normalerweise gibt es keinen absoluten Grund das du runterrüsten oder v14 verwenden müsstest.


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 November 2016)

Ich bin jetzt nicht vor der Anlage ... Es war aber keine Warnung (jedenfalls nicht soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe).
Das Übertragen des Projektes hat mir das System allerdings aus dem genannten Grund verweigert.

Ich hatte etwas Ähnliches schon mal mit einer 1506. Da war es aber so, dass ich in der HWConfig die Möglichkeit hatte, die richtige Version der FW mit einer Combobox auszuwählen. Danach funktionierte es dann.
Es ist mir jetzt allerdings etwas suspekt, das eure Erfahrungen sich diesbezüglich nicht mit meiner eigenen decken - gibt es vielleicht noch irgendwo im TIA eine Einstell-Möglichkeit, dass dieses Verhalten (das aus meiner Sicht sowieso Unsinn ist, da eine höhere Version IMMER die Fähigkeiten einer niedrigeren Version mit einschließt - bei mir CPU ist weiter entwickelt als das Programm) unterdrückt werden kann ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ChristophD (24 November 2016)

Hi,

da gibt es keine Einstellung! Die Meldung kommt immer (in classic übrigens auch!)

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## RONIN (24 November 2016)

@Larry. Die Firmware-Variante für die Projektierung kannst du in den Eigenschaften der CPU wählen.
Musst du hin und wieder auch.  Ein Beispiel wären die Comfort-Panels ab v14. Da ist der Smart-Server auf der neuesten Panel-Firmware lizenzfrei.
Wenn du jetzt ein v13-Projekt migrierst, musst du dann aber eben auch das Panel in der Projektierung umstellen, sonst belässt v14 das Panel auf dem Firmwarestand des V13-Projekts.
Das ist aber OK, man wird eben nicht zum Panel-Firmware-Update gezwungen.

Bei den CPUs sollte es eben so sein wie du beschrieben hast. Höhere Versionen, sofern nicht anders angekündigt (Siehe S7-1200 v4), sollten abwärtskompatibel sein.
Mit eine paar neuen Bugs die dir Siemens halt einbaut.

Andere Frage: Annahme eine v1.8-CPU ist defekt, dann hat man 5 Möglichkeiten.

V2.0-CPU runterrüsten und mit V13-Originalprojekt bespielen
V2.0-CPU mit V13-Originalprojekt bespielen
Originalprojekt nach v14 migrieren, im Projekt auf v1.8 belassen und neue CPU runterrüsten
Originalprojekt nach v14 migrieren, im Projekt auf v1.8 belassen und auf v2.0-CPU aufspielen
Originalprojekt nach v14 migrieren, im Projekt auf v2.0 tauschen und auf v2.0-CPU aufspielen

Dann schickt man die CPU an den Kunden.
Bei welcher dieser Varianten würde die HMI-Verbindung auf ein ComfortPanel dann noch gehen?
Gibt's da definitive Infos?

Edit: Korrektur. Den Button "Gerät/Version ändern" gibt's nur den Panel/HMI-Eigenschaften. Bei den CPUs muss man per HW-Konfig das Gerät tauschen.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (24 November 2016)

Ahso Firmware Downgraden geht also?

Oder habe ich das richtig verstanden, das ich auf eine Steuerung auf der V2.0 läuft, ein Programm laden das V1.8 Projektiert hat?


----------



## ducati (24 November 2016)

Beides......


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 November 2016)

Also ... ihr hattet Recht - es war nur eine Warnung - ich bin da noch über Anderes gestolpert ...

ABER ...

Einen habe ich noch :
In meinem Projekt HATTE ich eine funktionierende projektierte Verbindung zwischen dem Panel und der CPU.
Jetzt hatte ich auf der HMI ein paar Animationen geändert und wollte alles neu übertragen - ging nicht mehr ... da keine gültige Verbindung mehr existiert.
Ich habe links die HMI mit der richtigen IP, rechts die CPU mit der richtigen IP und dazwischen die Linie - aber oder in der Tabelle fehlen Station, Partner und Knoten - ich habe keine Chance, die wieder eingetragen zu bekommen. Weder bei einer neuen Verbindung, noch bei einem komplett anderem Projekt als weitere Verbindung - Nada.
Hat jemand dazu eine Idee ...???

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ducati (26 November 2016)

Wie sieht das denn in der Netzsicht aus? 
Also Ideen:
Mal die grüne Linie dort Löschen und neu ziehen,
Alles Gesamtuebersetzen, Hardware Software von SPS und Panel ...
Gruß


----------



## Peter Wahlen (26 November 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn in der Netzsicht aus?
> Also Ideen:
> Mal die grüne Linie dort Löschen und neu ziehen,
> Alles Gesamtuebersetzen, Hardware Software von SPS und Panel ...
> Gruß



das ist schon mal ok

aber vorher, sonst nach dem Zeichen der grünen Linie auf "Verbindungen" klicken und die HMI-Verbindung überprüfen / anlegen (Zebrastreifen-Linie über der grünen) zwischen HMI und SPS


----------



## gravieren (26 November 2016)

Hi

Wenn V13 --> V14 :


Hab mal irgendwo gelesen:
Die Firmware das Panel muß auf die V14 hochgerüstet werden.

Werde mal nach der Quelle suchen und mich wieder melden.


----------



## gravieren (26 November 2016)

Hi

https://support.industry.siemens.co...r-panel-simulation-?dti=0&pnid=13613&lc=de-WW


----------



## RONIN (26 November 2016)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ganz rechts neben den Eigenschaften ist ein kleines Dreieck ... drück das mal


Hab mich jetzt drum gekümmert, hab auch das Upd1 gemacht und (Asche auf mein Haupt)das Menü war tatsächlich "Auf die Seite verschoben".
Danke an der Stelle.

Allerdings nicht per Peil eingeklappt, weil das Drücken auf den Pfeil brachte gar nix, außer dass ich der Pfeil geändert hat.
Es wär als hätte man das Menü, manuell per Maus, zur Seite verkleinert. Ich musst es selber wieder groß ziehen.
Selber hab ich es sicher nicht dort hingesetzt.

Unter Upd0 hatte war das Menü, beim Anklicken eines Objektes, immer für einen kurzen Flicker ganz eingeblendet bevor es verschwand.
Daher der Gedanke an einen Bug, jetzt kann ich es aber nicht mehr reproduzieren...


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 November 2016)

Also zu meinem Thema der Reihe nach :
Das mit der grünen Linie in der Netzsicht war so meine erste Idee - die habe ich dann schon mal neu verbunden - ohne Erfolg
Gehe ich auf HMI-Verbindung dann zeigt es mir die CPU und das Bediengerät in hellgrün untermalt an - das heißt für mich, dass das System schon mal weiß. dass die beide zusammen gehören.
Wir sprechen von V13 ... 
Und noch mal als Erwähnung :
Ich habe dann mal ein anderes Projekt geladen, dass nicht von mir stammt und in dem ich bislang nichts gemacht habe. Wenn ich da ein neues Bediengerät anlege habe ich das gleiche Problem - ich bekomme keine korrekte Verbindung zur CPU hin. Das Gleiche habe ich in meinem eigenen Projekt auch schon versucht - mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Für mich macht es ein bißchen den Eindruck, als wenn (mein) TIA grundsätzlich zu so etwas nicht mehr in der Lage ist - dagegen spricht nur, dass ich an der TIA-Installation (oder überhaupt der Installation meines Notebooks) nichts geändert habe ... UND ... das ich ein vergleichbares Verhalten noch von keinem von euch gelesen habe.
Nachtrag dazu : gibt es irgendwo eine Funktion, die es mir erlaubt die Datenbank zu reorganisieren ? (bei Step7 und auch bei Flex gibt es ja so etwas und das habe ich auch schon des öfteren benötigt)

Ich denke, ich werde dazu am Montag mal die Siemens-Support befragen. Das Problem dabei ist nur, dass dabei dann wieder unnötig Zeit ins Land geht.
Ganz egal wie das ausgeht - TIA ist für mich im augenblicklichen Zustand kein System, das man mit ruhigem Gewissen auf die Menschheit loslassen kann. Die vielen Kleinigkeiten, mit denen viele von euch schon zu leben bereit sind und gar nicht mehr darüber sprechen, gehen mir furchtbar auf den Keks - sorry.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 November 2016)

@Peter Wahlen:
noch einmal zu dem Thema : die gestrichelte (Zebrastreifen-Linie) gibt es als HMI-Verbindung bei mir nicht ... und ich denke, dass das auch genau das Problem st, denn das anzulegen gelingt mir ja gerade nicht (mehr) ...


----------



## ducati (26 November 2016)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Peter Wahlen:
> noch einmal zu dem Thema : die gestrichelte (Zebrastreifen-Linie) gibt es als HMI-Verbindung bei mir nicht ... und ich denke, dass das auch genau das Problem st, denn das anzulegen gelingt mir ja gerade nicht (mehr) ...



Die Linie ist bei mir auch nur zum Anfang manchmal gestrichelt... irgendwann nach rumgeklicke ist die massiv grün, warum auch immer... nur die Verbindung CPU-Panel funktioniert bei mir trotzdem.



			
				Larry Laffer schrieb:
			
		

> Die vielen Kleinigkeiten, mit denen viele von euch schon zu leben bereit sind und gar nicht mehr darüber sprechen, gehen mir furchtbar auf den Keks - sorry.



was soll man machen... irgendwann müssen auch mal Projekte fertig werden. Ich hab mich jetzt nach 1 Monat auch einigermaßen ans TIA gewöhnt. Man gewöhnt sich halt irgend ne Arbeitsweise an, egal wie lange die dauert. Auf bestimmte Buttons klick ich halt nicht mehr, wenn mir TIA da mal abgeschmiert ist. In AWL nerven auch die ganzen angedockten Fenster nicht, weil man sie nicht benötigt. Den Code kann man schon einigermaßen runtertippen. Im 1500er Panel siehst schon übler aus, da bräuchte man eigentlich nen 4mal so großen Monitor mit mind 4-facher Auflösung, um nicht ständig mit den Fenstern rumzuzuppeln... Wenn mich einer fragt, dann rate ich zwar vom TIA ab, aber es fragt selten einer  Aktuell würde ich, wenns nach mir ginge, die Anlagen mit 300/400er bauen und für die Visu WinCC 7 einsetzten.

Gruß.
F


----------



## RONIN (26 November 2016)

Kennt jemand einen Trick für WinCC-Advanced v13SP1?

Habe EA-Felder die fertig konfiguriert sind, vor allem im Bezug auf das Darstellungsformat. In meinem Beispiel jetzt "99,99". Die Prozessvariable ist noch nicht vergeben.
Wenn ich einen Messwert (Real) nun per Darg&Drop aus der Detailansicht in das Feld für die Prozessvariable ziehe, dann überschreibt er mir das Darstellungsformat und es wird "s999999999,999" draus.
Dann kann ich das Darstellungsformat wieder mühsam umtippen.

WinCC macht das immer sobald man einen Datentypwechsel bei der Prozessvariablen hat.
Wenn schon ein Real drinsteht und man zieht einen neuen Real rein dann wird die Einstellung belassen.
Normalerweise hab ich in den Vorlagefeldern schon einen Dummy_Real drin. Hab diesmal aber darauf vergessen.

Kennt einer eine Möglichkeit dieses Verhalten abzuschalten? Das ist nur lästig.


----------



## blimaa (28 November 2016)

Hi

Bei V14 im SCL Editor kann man ja jetzt "Region" machen. Finde ich grundsätzlich super. NUR, wenn ich eine "Region" zuklappe und danach "Suchen" oder "Suchen und ersetzten" mache, dann findet es die Variable nicht in der "Region" die zugeklappt ist!
Was für ein Scheiss!!

Gruss blimaa


----------



## RogerSchw85 (28 November 2016)

Und wieder eine gute idee nicht ganz fertig gemacht...


----------



## hucki (28 November 2016)

blimaa schrieb:


> NUR, wenn ich eine "Region" zuklappe und danach "Suchen" oder "Suchen und ersetzten" mache, dann findet es die Variable nicht in der "Region" die zugeklappt ist!


Es gibt in der Suche einen Haken für "Suchen in ausgeblendeten Texten". Der ist standardmäßig bei jeder Suche immer wieder von Neuem deaktiviert (wer kommt auf solche Ideen?).
Hast Du es damit schon versucht?


----------



## blimaa (28 November 2016)

hucki schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Suche einen Haken für "Suchen in ausgeblendeten Texten". Der ist standardmäßig bei jeder Suche immer wieder von Neuem deaktiviert (wer kommt auf solche Ideen?).
> Hast Du es damit schon versucht?



Tatsächlich ist das bereits die Lösung!
Wer sich so einen Quatsch ausgedacht hat, der.........
Das wäre ja, wie wenn ich bei zugeklappten Netzwerken z.B. im AWL Editor, immer dieses scheiss Häckchen ankeuzen müsste.......


----------



## hucki (28 November 2016)

blimaa schrieb:


> Wer sich so einen Quatsch ausgedacht hat, der.........


Dass es das Häkchen gibt, ist ja OK.
Aber dass es sich den gewünschten Zustand nicht merkt, ist blöd!

Genauso, dass sich der Suchbegriff immer wieder von allein zurücksetzt, wenn man den Baustein wechselt.
Wenn man nach was Anderem suchen möchte, muss man sowieso was Neues eingeben. Da ist das Markieren des alten Begriffs nicht das Drama.
Aber elfneunundneunzig mal die gleichen Begriffe bei Suchen und Ersetzen wieder vorkramen ...


Zumindest hat das ja schon mal jemand in die Wunschliste übernommen.
Mal sehen, ob Siemens sich dafür interessiert.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 November 2016)

Es ist ja nicht nur das ... es wird ja ganz egal welche Einstellung, die du irgendwo mal machst, nicht gespeichert (oder neu-deutsch serialisiert). Das können ja genauso auch die Spalten und die Breiten des Variablen-Editors sein ... oder was auch immer.
Ich kann Siemens aber verstehen ... wenn man diese und ähnliche Funktionen in das TIA-Pamflet hineinprogrammieren wollte dann würde ein Programmierer, der das möglicherweise kann, bestimmt ein oder 2 Stunden da dran sitzen ... das wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht so ohne Weiteres rechnen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## blimaa (29 November 2016)

SCL Editor V14

Suchen und ersetzen (Mit Hacken "versteckter Text durchsuchen"  ) normal ersetzen nach unten macht was er soll--> ersetzt eins nach dem anderen bis man nicht mehr drückt oder zu unterst angekommen ist.

Suchen und ersetzen (Mit Hacken "versteckter Text durchsuchen" :wink:  ) ALLES ersetzen nach unten macht NICHT was er soll--> ersetzt alles! Oberhalb UND unterhalb vom Cursor, obwohl ich nur ABWÄRTS angeklickt habe
Was für ne kake:sw13:


----------



## RONIN (30 November 2016)

Es gibt kein "Alles ersetzen - nur nach unten".
Alles meint hier alles. Da werden die Vorwahlen ignoriert.

War immer schon so.
Ist auch in den meißten Programme,n die ich kenne un die so einen Button haben, so.

Wie könnte man sonst wirklich alles ersetzen?
"Nach Unten" und "Nach Oben" lässt sich schließlich nicht gleichzeitig anhaken.


----------



## hucki (30 November 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> Ist auch in den meißten Programme,n die ich kenne un die so einen Button haben, so.
> 
> Wie könnte man sonst wirklich alles ersetzen?
> "Nach Unten" und "Nach Oben" lässt sich schließlich nicht gleichzeitig anhaken.


In durchdachten Programmen gibt es noch die Wechsel-Optionen "Ab Cursor" bzw. "Ab Textanfang".

Aber auch ohne diese Optionen sollten m.M.n. auch bei "Alles ersetzen" trotzdem die Optionen "nach oben" bzw. "nach unten" gelten.
Den Cursor selbständig z.B. an den Textanfang zu bewegen, um garantiert alles zu ersetzen, sollte man ja gerade noch so selbst hinbekommen.

Mit den gültigen Optionen würde insbesondere bei Copy & Paste wenigstens mal diese x-fache einzelne Ersetzen wegfallen, um bloß nicht das Original, das drüber steht, nicht mitzuändern.


----------



## blimaa (30 November 2016)

Ui zum Glück ist mir vorher "suchen und ersetzten" "alles ersetzen" immer abgestürzt, so dass ich nur noch einzeln ersetzt habe.... 

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Morymmus (30 November 2016)

blimaa schrieb:


> Ui zum Glück ist mir vorher "suchen und ersetzten" "alles ersetzen" immer abgestürzt, so dass ich nur noch einzeln ersetzt habe....
> 
> Gruss blimaa


DEN Satz sollte man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:
"Zum Glück ist das Programm stets vorher abgestürzt!".... [emoji15] 

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2016)

Jetzt weiß ich was bei TIA schief gelaufen ist. Siemens hat erst TIA entwickelt 
und dann das Personal für die Entwicklung eingestellt. Andersherum währe es
bestimmt besser gewesen. 
http://diepresse.com/home/wirtschaf...-Eiltempo-zum-Softwarekonzern?xing_share=news


----------



## ducati (22 Dezember 2016)

> Vorstandschef Joe Kaeser richtet sein Haus immer stärker auf Software aus, während klassische Technologien abgespalten werden.



Tja ja... Aktuell scheinen sie aber leider eher grottenschlechte Bastelsoftware zu entwickeln...

sehn wir mal, wo's hin geht.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Dezember 2016)

Hab gerade mit der V14 noch zwei TP1900 projektiert.
Ich habe mit ein Popup für ein Regalbediengerät projektiert. Hochgeladen, getestet, funktioniert. Dann für das zweite RBG ein Bild erstellt, Bildobjekte aus dem ersten kopiert und dort eingefügt. Umverdrahten von RBG1 auf RBG2. Alles übersetzt und geladen.
Ergebnis: Buttons die vorher Variablenwerte bearbeitet haben, besitzen als Ereignis zusätzlich jetzt irgendwelche Bildsprünge die auf ganz anderen Buttons projektiert waren, nicht mal in diesem Bild.
D.h. alle Bildobjekte manuell durchkontrollieren was TIA da noch verbockt hat.

Und ohne Komplettübersetzen ist das TIA wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen. Was ich da schon für Effekte gesehen habe: Popupbilder in die zwei Bilder überlagert gleichzeitig! eingeblendet werden.

Leider dauert das Komplettübersetzen wenn das Projekt größer wird schnell mal ein paar Minuten. Mal schnell was ändern ist da nicht mehr.

Dann habe ich zwei TPs und nur ein Projekt, d.h. ich wähle beim Laden die IP-Adresse des Panels das ich laden will aus. Wie unglaublich lange es dauert wenn ich auf die Adresse des anderen Panels umschalte, bis überhaupt mal mit dem Laden begonnen wird. Ich habe schonmal mit Wireshark geguckt was da in der Zeit auf dem Netzwerk passiert: Nichts! Das Programm dreht einfach Däumchen.


----------



## RONIN (22 Dezember 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und ohne Komplettübersetzen ist das TIA wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen. Was ich da schon für Effekte gesehen habe: Popupbilder in die zwei Bilder überlagert gleichzeitig! eingeblendet werden.


Also bei v14 immer noch.... :???:



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich zwei TPs und nur ein Projekt, d.h. ich wähle beim Laden die IP-Adresse des Panels das ich laden will aus. Wie unglaublich lange es dauert wenn ich auf die Adresse des anderen Panels umschalte, bis überhaupt mal mit dem Laden begonnen wird. Ich habe schonmal mit Wireshark geguckt was da in der Zeit auf dem Netzwerk passiert: Nichts! Das Programm dreht einfach Däumchen.


Ich hab deswegen schonmal extra nen Support-Request aufgemacht weil mir genau dass (Wechsel zwischen Laden mehrerer Panels) so tierisch auf die Nerven geht.
Dachte schon ich bin der einzige der sich dran stört.

Nützlich Antworten bleiben natürlich aus...


			
				Support schrieb:
			
		

> 1.      In dem Moment wenn Sie beim erweiterten Laden in Gerät auf "Laden" klicken, wird vom TIA Portal aus eine stabile Verbindung, die für eine Datenübertragung nutzbar ist, zum Panel aufgebaut. Vorher wird lediglich nach den erreichbaren Panels gesucht (vergleichbar mit einem Broadcast in einem Netzwerk) sowie informationen von den Panels abgefragt ob hier ein Transfer prinzipiell möglich wäre. Da es bei großen Anlagen sehr ressourcenintensiv wäre hier direkt eine Verbindung zu allen Geräten aufzubauen, wird die endgültige Verbindung nur zu dem selektierten Gerät beim Klick auf Laden aufgebaut. Daher kann dies hier auch einige Momente dauern.


Dann kam noch der Nachsatz... "In TIAv14 soll die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit verbessert werden". :sw22:
Wenn du jetzt am Wireshark nix siehst, dann mach ich mir schon so meine Gedanken...

Das lustige beim Laden mehrerer Panels mit der gleichen Visu, wenn du mit dem Standard-Download arbeitest siehst du nirgends eine IP oder Namen welches der 5 du gerade lädst. Das letzte halt, dass musst du aber schon selber wissen welches das war...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Dezember 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> Ich hab deswegen schonmal extra nen Support-Request aufgemacht weil mir genau dass (Wechsel zwischen Laden mehrerer Panels) so tierisch auf die Nerven geht.
> Dachte schon ich bin der einzige der sich dran stört.



Wenn der Kaffee leer ist, dann stört das schon ;-)

Wenn man beim Laden erst erreichbare Teilnehmer suchen lässt dann dauert das alleine natürlich schon lange, vor allem wenn viele Teilnehmer im Netzwerk sind. Ich habs bei der Inbetriebnahme an der Anlage aber nicht mehr aufgezeichnet. Alleine im Büro nur mit 1xPG, 1xSPS und 2x Panel dauert das schon lange.

Mal ein paar Infos und Zeiten:
Nachdem sich das Panel per PN-Ident als SIMATIC-HMI gemeldet hat, versucht das TIA-Portal erst 9 Sekunden eine Verbindung zum Panel aufzubauen, verwendet aber immer einen falschen Ziel-TSAP (den für eine SPS) und wird immer wieder rausgeschmissen.
Nach knapp 10 Sekunden ist dann die Verbindung zur SPS mit dem korrekten TSAP aufgebaut. Dann tut sich 20 Sekunden überhaupt nichts, nada, Funkstille. 
Wenn es dann weitergeht dauert das Übertragen der reinen Projektdateien nur 1-2 Sekunden.

Wenn man sich also nicht so blöde anstellen würde, könnte das Übertragen nach 3-4 Sekunden fertig sein.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Dezember 2016)

Wobei ich jetzt nicht mehr weiß, wie lange das dauert und an welcher Stelle die Runtime beendet wird. Wobei das ja recht schnell geht.
Aber das ist ja auch nur wenn man über den erweiterten Ladedialog gehen muss.


----------



## RONIN (22 Dezember 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn der Kaffee leer ist, dann stört das schon ;-)


Wenn du 5 Panels nacheinander mit der gleiche HMI einspielen willst, dann brauchst du aber ne verdammt große Tasse. 



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Infos und Zeiten:
> Nachdem sich das Panel per PN-Ident als SIMATIC-HMI gemeldet hat, versucht das TIA-Portal erst 9 Sekunden eine Verbindung zum Panel aufzubauen, verwendet aber immer einen falschen Ziel-TSAP (den für eine SPS) und wird immer wieder rausgeschmissen.
> Nach knapp 10 Sekunden ist dann die Verbindung zur SPS mit dem korrekten TSAP aufgebaut. Dann tut sich 20 Sekunden überhaupt nichts, nada, Funkstille.
> Wenn es dann weitergeht dauert das Übertragen der reinen Projektdateien nur 1-2 Sekunden.


Du meintest wahrscheinlich "Nach knapp 10 Sekunden ist dann die Verbindung *zum Panel* mit dem korrekten TSAP aufgebaut.", oder?
Also zuerst probiert TIA neun Sekunden eine falsche TSAP und dann auf einmal die richtige?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Dezember 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> Du meintest wahrscheinlich "Nach knapp 10 Sekunden ist dann die Verbindung *zum Panel* mit dem korrekten TSAP aufgebaut.", oder?
> Also zuerst probiert TIA neun Sekunden eine falsche TSAP und dann auf einmal die richtige?



Ja, in den 20 Sekunden wo sich effektiv nichts tut, wird bei bestehender Verbindung über die später auch die Dateiübertragung abläuft, nochmal jede Sekunde versucht sich auf einen falschen TSAP zu verbinden.
Ich weiß es nicht was das soll, Siemens wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Ich projektiere in TIA ein Panel, und versuche daraus auch ein Panel zu laden, und Siemens weiß hoffentlich wie das funktioniert. Ich wüsste nicht was es da so viele Fehlversuche mit falschen Adressangaben bedarf.

Wenn du bei der 300/400er mit TIA vor V13 online gegangen bist, hat das Programm ja auch Unmengen von völlig sinnlosen Daten abgefragt. Wenn du da mit einer langsamen Leitung online gehen wolltest, ging überhaupt nichts mehr. Im Forum habe ich mal ein paar Vergleichsdaten bezüglich Onlinestatus zwischen TIA und Step7 v5 gepostet, der Unterschied ist schon enorm. Irgendwann haben die das Verhalten dann mal abgestellt, als sich wahrscheinlich genug Leute beschwert haben.

Ich frage mich ja immer wieder: Wer testet das, und wer befindet das alles für gut?

Ich finde ja die neuen Panel echt schick, und man kann  mit dem TIA-Portal auch recht ansehnliche Visualisierungen dafür gestalten. Aber das TIA-Portal an sich mit den vielen Fehlern und "Phänomenen", und vor allem das Handling bei der Inbetriebnahme, da vergeht einem der Spaß wieder.


----------



## inspectorgadjet (22 Dezember 2016)

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum man immer zuerst alle erreichbaren Teilnehmer suchen muss. 

1. Sind die Panels inkl. IP Adresse in der Hardwarekonfig projektiert. 

2. Kann ich ja aus einer Liste, welche aus der Hardwarekonfig generiert wird, das richtige Panel auswählen. 

3. Sollte das Panel nicht erreichbar sein, kommt sowieso keine Verbindung zu Stande und das kann ja dem Programmieren dann angezeigt werden.

Diese ganzen "Features" für DAUs könnte Siemens einsparen. Die Programme werden von qualifizierten Personal bedient (hoffentlich). Alles andere ist sowieso zu hinterfragen, ob das bei Maschinen, von welchen eine Gefahr ausgehen könnte überhaupt angebracht ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Dezember 2016)

Wenn du mehrere Panels aber nur ein Projekt hast, dann stellst du die IP-Adresse nur am Panel selber ein. Die Adresse die du in der Hardware eingestellt hast wird dann beim Laden nicht mehr verwendet.

Das Suchen von Teilnehmern ist ja ganz schön wenn es optional ausgeführt werden kann. Aber wenn ich beim Laden direkt die IP-Adresse des Geräts eingebe, dann könnte TIA sich doch auch direkt mit nur diesem Gerät verbinden und laden.
So wird es auch gemacht, wenn du ein Projekt einmal ein Panel über den "erweitertes Laden" Dialog übertragen hast, und dann nur noch über den "Laden" Button gehst, mit dem dann das zuletzt geladene Gerät nochmal geladen wird. Dann geht das Ganze auch relativ zügig vonstatten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und ohne Komplettübersetzen ist das TIA wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen.



Das richtige Übersetzen gleicht ja seit V14 einen Lotospiel, zu V13 sind 
doch schon wieder zwei Button für das Übersetzen hinzugefügt. 
Bei V17 werden wir wahrscheinlich auch 17 Button haben, wodurch die 
sich unterscheiden, weiß doch sowieso niemand mehr. 

Mit den Pop Up habe ich die Tage auch eine schöne Überraschung gehabt, 
aus einen Pop Up heraus habe ich den Anmeldedialog aufgerufen, vorher 
immer den PopUp ausgeblendet. Da ist mir immer die Advanced Runtime
abgeschmiert. Auf einen Comfort Panel funktioniert es.


----------



## inspectorgadjet (22 Dezember 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn du mehrere Panels aber nur ein Projekt hast, dann stellst du die IP-Adresse nur am Panel selber ein. Die Adresse die du in der Hardware eingestellt hast wird dann beim Laden nicht mehr verwendet.



Ok, unter TIA habe ich das noch nicht gemacht.

Trotzdem könnte man ja eine Art Multi-Use Panel in HW-Konfig einführen. Wo man z.B. die IP Adressen der Panels sowie die jeweiligen Bereichszeiger definiert, welche abweichend zur Standardkonfiguration verwendet werden sollen. Bzw. andere Abweichungen definieren kann.

Aber das wäre ja viel zu nützlich... [emoji12]


----------



## Ralle (27 Dezember 2016)

Habe heute versucht, TIA Startdrive V14 UPD2 zu installieren. Läuft bis zum Ende durch und sagt, dann "Fehler, nicht installiert"
Vorher hatte ich V14 frisch installiert, dann 1 Woche lang nichts, nur ein wenig V5.5 programmiert.
Hab mich kaum gewundert 

Hier mal das Log:



> BUNDLE: SINAMICS Startdrive V14.0 Upd2
> SEBU Version: SDR.rgs.RTM1400HF2:V14.00.00.02_34.06.00.03
> 
> 
> ...



Hohe Aussagekraft. Es gibt ja noch ein 2. Log, aber da konnte ich nichts wirklich finden.
Kennt diese Log-Ausschrift evtl. jemand?

Ich hab auch V5.5, TIA V13 jeweils mit Simotion Scout istalliert, für V14 hab ich aber kein Simotion. Wäre ja nichts Neues, wenn so etwas nicht gehen sollte.

Edit: O.g. Update stammte aus dem Download des genialen TIA-Update-Programms. Damit habe ich es 3 Mal versucht, funktionierte nicht. Nun hab ich das Update noch einmal direkt von der Siemens-HP geladen und dieses hat funktioniert. (Kopfkratz-Smiley)

PS. Hab nochmal nachgelesen, was das Update überhaupt beinhaltet: Fazit, das brauch kein Schw... oder nur Chinesen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Dezember 2016)

Ist das eigentlich ein neues Nerv-Feature in V14:

Wenn ich z.B. eine IM151 als Profinet Controller parametrieren will. Gehe ich in die Gerätekonfiguration, zupfe mir wie üblich meine Fenster zurecht sodass ich überhaupt etwas sehen kann, scrolle bei der Profinet-Schnittstelle runter zu den Eigenschaften wie zum Einstellen der Betriebsart.
Sobald ich da einen Haken setze oder entferne, scrollt das Fenster automatisch wieder nach oben. Dann muss ich wieder runterscrollen, setze einen weiteren Haken, Fenster scrollt wieder nach oben.
Und so weiter und so fort...

Ich glaube wirklich die machen das bei Siemens mit Absicht.

An Siemens:
Ihr müsst das nicht noch weiter verschlechtern, den Preis für das Programm mit der "schlechtesten Benutzeroberfläche" habt ihr mit dem TIA Portal schon lange (eigentlich müsste da besc.... stehen).


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Dezember 2016)

@Thomas:
Da hast du Recht ... aber das machen sie an vielen Stellen so (ist mir auch schon tierisch auf den Zeiger gegangen). Dabei kann man sich durchaus bei jedem Control "merken" an welcher Stelle man zuletzt war, wenn man es (warum auch immer) refrescht.
Aber ob das Absicht ist ... ich vermute eher, dass die überhaupt nicht darüber nachdenken weil auch keiner von den Entwicklern auch nur ansatzweise mit seinem Machwerk mal arbeitet - dann würde man solche Dinge ja auch schon selbst bemerken.


----------



## ducati (30 Dezember 2016)

tja, wie die internen Strukturen bei der TIA Entwicklung aussehen, würde mich ja auch mal interessiere... Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass solch ein Murks in der Benutzeroberflaeche niemandem aufgefallen ist... Vielleicht hat bei dem Beamtenstaat Siemens aber auch keiner mehr den Arsch in der Hose mal seine Meinung zu sagen. Alle versuchen vielleicht nurnoch mit geringstem Diskussionspotential ueber den Tag zu kommen???
Ich erinnere nur nochmal an dies. gelben aufpoppenden Hilfedinger im AWL Editor. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sowas niemanden gestoert hat. Aber vielleicht sind auch einfach nur alle froh, dass dieses Softwaremonster überhaupt. irgendwie läuft. man weiss es nicht
Gruss


----------



## Crack123 (31 Dezember 2016)

Morgen!

Da ich jetzt auch etwas mit TIA V13 zu tun gehabt habe wollte ich auch kurz etwas einwerfen, 
mich stört das beim herumklicken zb. im HMI Bild das man erstellen will so zu 50% das Eigenschaftenfenster nicht wieder aufgeht wenn man ein anderen Symbol/Variablenfenster etc.  anklickt, 
auch mit Doppelklick nicht...erst wieder mit rechtsklick und Eigenschaften.
Ein paar seltsame Ereignisse ohne Komplett Übersetzen waren auch Haarsträubend, von falschens Farben bis falsche Funktionen teilweise 
Mir graut es schon wenn ich eventuell an unserer NS - Schaltanlage mal etwas änderung muss und vieleicht irgend ein Schalter durch einen Programmfehler raus fliegt und unsere halbe Bude ohne Strom ist :|


Vorweg einen Guten Rutsch an alle


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Dezember 2016)

@Ducati:
Ich nehme eher an, dass es heißt :  Wir lassen das jetzt erstmal laufen - irgendwann gewöhnen sich alle daran und geben Ruhe.
Naja ... und wenn du so die diversen TIA-Meinungs-Threads liest dann stellst du fest (oder hast es vielleicht auch schon), dass das bei Vielen ja auch schon der Fall ist.


----------



## ducati (31 Dezember 2016)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Ducati:
> Ich nehme eher an, dass es heißt :  Wir lassen das jetzt erstmal laufen - irgendwann gewöhnen sich alle daran und geben Ruhe.
> Naja ... und wenn du so die diversen TIA-Meinungs-Threads liest dann stellst du fest (oder hast es vielleicht auch schon), dass das bei Vielen ja auch schon der Fall ist.



an die gelben aufpoppenden Pestdinger werd ich mich nie gewöhnen  Ist das eigentlich bei SCL auch so schlimm?

Aber Du hast schon recht, irgendwann hört man mit dem meckern auf, was soll's auch, wenn's eh nix bringt. Und gewöhnen tut man sich auch dran, dass die Arbeit jetzt auf einmal langsamer und schwieriger geworden ist...

Nur passt das eben nicht zusammen, die Aufgaben welche eine SPS zu erledigen hat, werden immer komplexer, aber das Engineeringtool wird schlechter, und das Siemens-Marketing behauptet aber das Gegenteil. Da kann einen doch die Hutschnur hochgehen 

so,
jetzt aber, Guten Rutsch


----------



## RONIN (31 Dezember 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> die Aufgaben welche eine SPS zu erledigen hat, werden immer komplexer, aber das Engineeringtool wird schlechter, und das Siemens-Marketing behauptet aber das Gegenteil. Da kann einen doch die Hutschnur hochgehen


Genau das! Genau 100% das!

Die letzten Tage auch wieder.
Man hat eh keine Zeit mehr sich über die UI aufzuregen weil man schon beschäftigt ist es überhaupt zum Laufen zu bringen.
 Hatte vorgestern wieder ein Problem mit einem TP1200 und v14 bei dem die Textanordnungen nicht gepasst und Engineering überhaupt nicht mit dem Panel zusammengepasst haben. *Die Textfelder waren wieder mal "All over the place" am Panel.* 
 Die üblichen Verdächtigen (Windows-Textzoom <> 100%, Größe automatisch anpassen, Alles übersetzen, etc.) waren es nicht.

Bei mir waren es alle Textfelder deren Text "rechtsbündig" angeordnet war.
Auf Grund von fortschreitender Zeit hab ich dann alle Felder in der Visu auf "linksbündig" geändert und neu angeordnet und mich nicht mehr damit beschäftigt. Werde aber es auf jeden Fall versuchen zu reproduzieren.
*Warum muss man sich, im Jahre 2016 und neuer toller Software, noch mit solchen Problemen rumschlagen?
Das ist doch alles ein Zeugnis ärmster Armut.

*Nächste Sache war dann wieder dass ich 2 Panel mit gleicher Visu und Einstellung "IP am Panel einstellen" hatte. Bei jedem Download geht dann immer der erweiterte Ladedialog auf, Panel suchen, ewig auf Verbindung warten, Laden, nächstes Panel suchen, ewig auf Verbindung warten, Laden...

Kennt ihr dass Gefühl wenn du zu deinem Elektriker sagst "Wart mal kurz, muss laden" und er steht/wartet hinter dir während du dich zurücklehnst - was anderes kannst ja nicht tun - und ihr beide gefühlte 2/3 Minuten auf einen TIA-Dialog und die Sanduhr (Ring) starrt. *Awkward*

Alle Vorteile auf die Befürworter von TIA immer so gern zeigen wird von sowas und anderem schlichtweg zunichte gemacht.

So, Frust nochmal vor dem Jahreswechsel abgelegt. 
Guten Rutsch allerseits.


----------



## Zombie (2 Januar 2017)

*ACK*

Wenn während der IBN dein Chef hinter dir steht und mal schnell sehen will wie Pakete vereinzelt werden, du den Baustein an dem du gerade die Timer verändert hast aber erst reinladen musst und TIA wiedermal die CPU nicht findet.

Schrecklich.


----------



## Krumnix (3 Januar 2017)

TP1200, TIA V13.
Projekt von einer Vorlage-Anlage genommen und in eine neues Projekt kopiert. Im alten Projekt waren die Variablen direkt mit der CPU verbunden.
Im neuen Projekt waren diese nicht mehr vorhanden. Also "Suchen und ersetzen" gestartet und Variablen der neuen CPU zugeordnet.
Alles ok. Übersetzt, kein Fehler. Panel übertragen, kein Fehler. Startbild geladen, kein Fehler. 1. Bild mit Variablen-Anbindung geöffnet,
Panel komplett abgestürzt. Es ging nix mehr. AEG, Startbild kommt, 1. Bild aufgerufen, gleiches Problem.

Kennt das jemand?


----------



## RONIN (3 Januar 2017)

Das Panel ganz abschmieren (unresponsiv werden) ist eigentlich neu/selten.
Kann mich an einen Fall mit eine Basic-Panel erinnere dass bei Trendbedienung abschmierte und gleich neu gebootet hat.

Die üblichen Spiele (komplett übersetzen, etc.) probiert?
Sonst könntest du das betroffene Bild mal kopieren und nach und nach Sachen rauslöschen bis du vielleicht zu was kommst.
Irgendwelche Skript-Dingens im Hintergrund?


----------



## MSB (3 Januar 2017)

@Krumnix
Ich verstehe im Moment schon mal pauschal nicht was du mit Variablen nicht vorhanden meinst, und noch viel weniger was du mit Suchen und ersetzen dann eigentlich hättest bewirken können.


----------



## RONIN (3 Januar 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> @Krumnix
> Ich verstehe im Moment schon mal pauschal nicht was du mit Variablen nicht vorhanden meinst, und noch viel weniger was du mit Suchen und ersetzen dann eigentlich hättest bewirken können.


Er hat wahrscheinlich Bildobjekte mit verschalteten Variablen von einem Projekt ins nächste kopiert. Die Variablen gab's im neuen Projekt nicht bzw. sie hießen anders.
Deshalb hat er mit Suchen/Ersetzen (voller Name "Objektverweise ändern") die Variablen auf die des neuen Projekts angepasst.

Nehme ich an. Wenn ich's richtig entziffert habe.


----------



## Krumnix (3 Januar 2017)

@Ronin: Korrekt. Den Namen der Variable und die Zuweisung zur CPU habe ich verändert, da diese einen anderen Namen hat. 
Es passiert bei allen Bildern, welche Variablen beinhalten.
Ich habe jetzt die Zuweisung zur CPU gelöscht und von Hand angewählt (puhhh). Jetzt läuft es -.-


----------



## RONIN (3 Januar 2017)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die Zuweisung zur CPU gelöscht und von Hand angewählt (puhhh). Jetzt läuft es -.-


???

Die Verbindung neu erstellt oder wie?


----------



## Krumnix (3 Januar 2017)

Ich schreib's mal "einfacher".
Neues Projekt mit TP1200 erstellt. Panel angelegt, CPU-Verbindung angelegt. Im Projekt ist KEIN Programm der CPU vorhanden.
Bilder aus einer Projekt-Vorlage kopiert. Beim Kopieren wurden die Variablen mit kopiert und angelegt. -> Fehler, da verknüpfte CPU nicht vorhanden und Variablen-Name aus DBs generiert werden.
Name der Variablen und die CPU-Zuweisung durch "Suchen und ersetzen" angepasst. -> Kein Fehler mehr in der Liste angezeigt, kein Fehler beim Übersetzten....
1. Bild mit Variable stürzt Panel ab. Nur AEG hilft 
Im Projekt jetzt die durch "Suchen und ersetzen" definierten CPU-Namen in der Zuweisung überall gelöscht und von Hand aus dem DropDown-Menü ausgewählt. 
Danach lief es. Also eine trügerische Sicherheit beim Übersetzen....


----------



## ducati (4 Januar 2017)

siehe hier:

S7-1500 Bug in OB122

haben mit 3 Mitarbeitern einen Tag lang gesucht, warum unsere Fehlerauswertung im OB122 nicht richtig funktioniert, nur weil im OB35 T "PAW128" verwendet wurde...

es ist ein Krampf...


----------



## Paul (4 Januar 2017)

Auch noch eine Story, weil weiter oben von abschmierenden Panels die Rede war.

Ist letzte Woche meinem Kollegen passiert.
Umbau / Aufrüstung einer älteren Maschine.
Kunde stellt KTP 1000 bei (war schon ein Programm in WinFlex drauf).
Neues Programm soll in TIA gemacht werden.
TIA (V13) fordert OS-Update für das Panel an.
Na gut, frisch ans Werk.

Update funzt nicht.
Nach ewiger Wartezeit kommt "Update fehlgeschlagen bitte erneut versuchen".
Panel läuft nicht mehr hoch, Weißer Schirm, Schwarzer Balken, Bootloader, das war´s
PRO-SAFE in Schwung gebracht....
PRO-SAFE versucht es, bricht dann nach 1 Std mit Meldung ab.
Siemens Support ist ratlos.

Recht schönen Dank.
TIA die ultimative Innovation in der Automatisierungswelt  :icon_evil: :icon_evil:


----------



## Hesse (4 Januar 2017)

Paul schrieb:


> PRO-SAFE versucht es, bricht dann nach 1 Std mit Meldung ab :
> --- > "Siemens Support ist ratlos"



Der ist Gut .....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Januar 2017)

Paul schrieb:


> Nach ewiger Wartezeit kommt "Update fehlgeschlagen bitte erneut versuchen".
> 
> 
> PRO-SAFE versucht es, bricht dann nach 1 Std mit Meldung ab.
> Siemens Support ist ratlos.



Getreu den Moto:

*

Automatisieren Sie in 5 Minuten, was früher nur eine Minute gedauert hat!

Sind Sie auf der Baustelle, verlängern Sie die Hotelbuchung um drei Tage!

Schließen Sie nicht aus das Sie Irgendwann zum Insolventgericht müssen.
*

zu 1) weiß jeder der aus der Classic Welt nach TIA kommt.
zu 2) Erster Tag rumdoktern, zweiter Tag auf Rückruf von Support warten, dritter Tag unverichteter Dinge von der Baustelle fahren.
zu 3) kein Kunde ist bereit so ein rumgehampel zu bezahlen.


----------



## mariob (4 Januar 2017)

Hi,
wenn man sich so überlegt was man für diese Leistung für einen Schweinekohle bei dem Laden läßt.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2017)

Wann hört das endlich auf!


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Januar 2017)

@Helmut:
Sollst du denn jetzt schon mit TIA-14 arbeiten ...?
Warte doch noch 3-4 Jahre ... dann wird das schon funktionieren ...


----------



## RONIN (5 Januar 2017)

Ne, so richtig kann ich die "Verbesserung" in Performance und "Stabilität" von v13 auf v14 auch nicht nachvollziehen.
Mach grad ein Projekt in 14 und hab noch eins in 13. Wechsle also ständig zwischen 2 identen VMs (SideBySide traue ich mich nicht) und kann keine großen Unterschiede in den Bereichen feststellen.
Da und dort kommt mir in v14 was minimal schneller vor dafür gibt's auch wieder Punkte die definitiv länger dauern.
Stabilität scheint auch ähnlich zu sein. Kenn bei v14 den Absturz-Dialog auch schon.

Fortschritt?


----------



## hucki (5 Januar 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> Ne, so richtig kann ich die "Verbesserung" in Performance und "Stabilität" von v13 auf v14 auch nicht nachvollziehen.





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 35375


Hey, beim Absturzdialog stehen jetzt ja 4 statt nur 2 Button zur Auswahl.
Performance der wichtigsten Dialogbox verdoppelt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> Ne, so richtig kann ich die "Verbesserung" in Performance und "Stabilität" von v13 auf v14 auch nicht nachvollziehen.
> Mach grad ein Projekt in 14 und hab noch eins in 13. Wechsle also ständig zwischen 2 identen VMs (SideBySide traue ich mich nicht) und kann keine großen Unterschiede in den Bereichen feststellen.
> Da und dort kommt mir in v14 was minimal schneller vor dafür gibt's auch wieder Punkte die definitiv länger dauern.
> Stabilität scheint auch ähnlich zu sein. Kenn bei v14 den Absturz-Dialog auch schon.
> ...



Mein Eindruck ist zur Zeit auch, das es mit V14 ca. 0% Performance Steigerung gibt.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2017)

Unsere Notebooks sind managed by IT ... Also so richtig schön mit Gruppenrichtlinien und all den schönen Einschränkungen.
Daher hab ich mir ein "Natural"-Notebook mit naktem Win 7 Prof. 64Bit besorgt.
Aktuelle Updates drauf, Classic drauf, Flexible drauf ... Alles kein Thema ... Tja bis auf TIA.
Voraussichtlichle Installationsdauer 53min. Nach 4 Stunden bin auf Herunterfahren gegangen.
Und siehe da, da hat mir der dann der Installer auch endlich gesagt, dass ein Fehler aufgeteten ist

Demnächst darf ich die erste Beckhoff-Steuerung machen und TwinCat ließ sich ohne Fehlermeldung installieren 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Januar 2017)

@Dieter:
TwinCat setzt ja auch auf Visual Studio auf ... und das gibt es in funktionierend schon sehr sehr lange. Das kannst du also gar nicht vergleichen ... 8)
TwinCat hat auch so seine Nickerigkeiten ... aber du wirst dich erschrecken, wie performant Dinge auf einmal sein können - ich denke hier nun mal an so lapidare Dinge wie IntelliSense ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2017)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Dieter:
> TwinCat hat auch so seine Nickerigkeiten ... aber du wirst dich erschrecken, wie performant Dinge auf einmal sein können - ich denke hier nun mal an so lapidare Dinge wie IntelliSense ...



Ich war früher nie der große Microsoft-Freund und bei Office bin ich es auch heute nicht.
Aber Visiual-Studio ist wirklich gut. Ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen, warum Siemens hier nicht auch diesen Weg gegangen ist.

Naja .. Und wenn man sich die Entwicklung von Beckhoff anschaut (über 600 Millionen Umsatz), dann ist klar, warum beim Siemens Marketing die Alarmglocken läuten.
Jetzt noch die Zusammenarbeit Bosch-Beckhoff bei I4.0 und IoT. Es bleibt spannend und Siemens muss langsam anfangen die warmen Klamotten raus zu holen

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Januar 2017)

Naja ... ich denke eher, dass Siemens, wenn das Fahrwasser rauher wird, einfach die Sparte einstellt (oder verkauft).
Die ziehen sich dann eher auf ihr Kerngeschäft zurück (im Grunde ist Siemens ja eigentlich mehr eine Art Bank).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Aventinus (6 Januar 2017)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Naja ... ich denke eher, dass Siemens, wenn das Fahrwasser rauher wird, einfach die Sparte einstellt (oder verkauft).
> Die ziehen sich dann eher auf ihr Kerngeschäft zurück (im Grunde ist Siemens ja eigentlich mehr eine Art Bank).
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



und ich dachte, Siemens will sich auf die Softwareentwicklung besinnen.... Negativbeispiele haben sie ja schon mal...


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2017)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Naja ... ich denke eher, dass Siemens, wenn das Fahrwasser rauher wird, einfach die Sparte einstellt (oder verkauft).
> Die ziehen sich dann eher auf ihr Kerngeschäft zurück (im Grunde ist Siemens ja eigentlich mehr eine Art Bank).
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung im Bereich A&D und auch Building anschaue, dann frage ich mich schon, ob die Damen und Herren in den letzten Jahrzehnten nichts gelernt haben.
Ein gegenseitiges Hauen und Stechen der Bereiche und x-Produkte für die gleiche Anwendung.
NC-Funktionalität (Startdrive) ist immer noch nicht richtig in TIA eingegebunden, dafür haben wir jetzt TO und wieder T-CPUs.
3 neue SPS-Baureihen (1200, 1500, ET200SP), wo es eine auch getan hätte.
Smarthome und IoT wird verpennt bzw. hat man sich von Geschäftsbereichen (Gigaset, Infionion, Osram, BSH) getrennt.

Wenn hier nicht bald ein Umdenken im Konzern stattfindet, dann ist sehe ich persönlich auch schwarz für A&D.
Naja Hauptsache der Shareholder-Value stimmt 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## RONIN (6 Januar 2017)

Aventinus schrieb:


> und ich dachte, Siemens will sich auf die Softwareentwicklung besinnen





Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja Hauptsache der Shareholder-Value stimmt


 Naja, auf Siemens "das Softwareunternehmen" möchte ich kein Geld veranlagen müssen.


Entwicklung neuer Software fernab von Standards und Kompatibilitäten.
Release der Produkte in unfertigem Zustand - fern der Erwartungen des Ziel-Umfelds - zum Vollpreis.
Kernprobleme in Stabilität und Performance, durch Updates/Servicepacks kaum behoben.
Trotz ungelöster Probleme Release neuer, kostenpflichtiger, Hauptversionen.
Kompatibilitätsprobleme zwischen den Versionen.
Keine Fixes von Bugs und Securtiy-Issues an den Vorversionen welche oft nur zwei/drei Jahre alt sind.
Nach vielen Jahren können Kernprobleme nur teilweise gelöst werden und das Produkt befindet sich weit ab der ursprünglichen Ziele aus der Konzeption.
 Die Erfolgsgeschichte sucht in der Softwareindustrie schon ihres Gleichen.
 So schnell kommt mir da nix Vergleichbares im Kopf. Weis nicht ob das die Zukunft von Siemens ist.


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Januar 2017)

Moment -Moment ...
Ihr associiert Software-Entwicklung mit A&D bzw. TIA-Portal. Ist das nicht ein bißchen weit hergeholt ? Damit kann doch auch genauso etwas ganz anderes gemeint sein (z.B. Luft- und Raumfahrt *ROFL*)


----------



## ducati (6 Januar 2017)

als ich vor nem Jahr schon prophezeite, das Siemens sich am TIA verschlucken wird, haben noch alle gelacht. Jetzt malen das Szenario hier schon mehrere an die Wand...
Ich hatte bisher mit meinen Vorahnungen oft recht.
Wenn man bedenkt, wie viel Geld die bisher im TIA versenkt haben und es ist vielleicht grad mal zu Hälfte fertig... Haben die nochmal ne Milliarde übrig?
Gruss


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, wie viel Geld die bisher im TIA versenkt haben und es ist vielleicht grad mal zu Hälfte fertig... Haben die nochmal ne Milliarde übrig?



Schaut man sich an, was 3S mit seinen ca. 150-200 Mitarbeitern auf die Beine stellt, dann wird das Desaster TIA noch größer.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Januar 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schaut man sich an, was 3S mit seinen ca. 150-200 Mitarbeitern auf die Beine stellt, dann wird das Desaster TIA noch größer.



Während bei CoDeSYS oder TwinCat das Enngineering System auf einen kleinen 
Runtimerechner so mit läuft, braucht man bei TIA am besten folgenden Rechner,
damit man beim Programmieren nicht einschläft. Weil ein die Eieruhr vom Arbeiten 
abhält. 

https://www.ifun.de/tellerrand-acers-predator-21x-im-video-102438/

https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-21x-series


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Während bei CoDeSYS oder TwinCat das Enngineering System auf einen kleinen
> Runtimerechner so mit läuft, braucht man bei TIA am besten folgenden Rechner,
> damit man beim Programmieren nicht einschläft. Weil ein die Eieruhr vom Arbeiten
> abhält.



Naja die aktuellen Versionen von Twincat oder Codesys sind auch schon etwas anspruchvoller geworden.
Aber natürlich kein Vergleich zu TIA.
Die lahme Geschwindigkeit kommt meinem fortschreitendem Alter ja eigentlich entgegen, aber das ewige Scrollen wird wohl bald eine Gelenk-Arthrose versuchen.
Wahrscheinlich wird der Maus-Arm http://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung.de/index.php?id=24595
dank TIA bei Siemens-Programmierern noch zur anerkannten Berufskrankheit.


----------



## Lebenslang (6 Januar 2017)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit Siemens eine Materialschlacht in Form von I7 Prozessoren 
und Arbeitsspeicher von seinen Kunden verlangt.
Keine aber auch wirklich KEINE ANDERE Software hat mich so zum aufrüsten gezwungen wie TIA, es werden Investitionen in Hardware 
verlangt die nur für den Einsatz von TIA notwendig sind.
Auch mit V14 hab ich unter Einsatz von I7 und 16GB Ram noch kein akzeptables Arbeitstempo, wo soll das denn noch hinführen? :roll:


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2017)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Auch mit V14 hab ich unter Einsatz von I7 und 16GB Ram noch kein akzeptables Arbeitstempo, wo soll das denn noch hinführen? :roll:


Und dann stellen sich allen Ernstes Leute von Siemens hin und erzählen von Software as Service, App-Store for Automation und ähnlichen Dingen ...


----------



## Zombie (6 Januar 2017)

Was ich viel schlimmer finde, sind die jedesmal gestiegenen  Anforderungen. Man kann auf Baustelle nunmal keine Arbeitsstation  mitnehmen, und die Laptops sind halt in ihren Aufrüstmöglichkeiten stark  begrenzt. 
Wenn also ein i7 mit so und soviel RAM empfohlen wird,  kann ich mir das nicht in den Laptop hexen. Trotzdem muss ich damit auf  Baustelle. Und ich muss dort schnell und sicher klarkommen und die  Anlage in Betrieb nehmen. 
Was nützt mir also ein Super Duper Fancy UI, wenn es für den Betrieb total hinderlich ist.

Ich  verstehe halt einfach nicht, wie man ein Produkt so an den Anwendern  vorbei entwickeln kann. Schon V11 zeigte, dass da kein SPS Programmierer  mehr seine Finger im Spiel hatte und alles Beschweren und Wünschen hat  seitdem nicht sonderlich viel gebracht, selbst V14 ist scheiße.


----------



## Captain Future (7 Januar 2017)

Zombie schrieb:


> Was ich viel schlimmer finde, sind die jedesmal gestiegenen  Anforderungen. Man kann auf Baustelle nunmal keine Arbeitsstation  mitnehmen, und die Laptops sind halt in ihren Aufrüstmöglichkeiten stark  begrenzt.
> Wenn also ein i7 mit so und soviel RAM empfohlen wird,  kann ich mir das nicht in den Laptop hexen. Trotzdem muss ich damit auf  Baustelle. Und ich muss dort schnell und sicher klarkommen und die  Anlage in Betrieb nehmen.
> Was nützt mir also ein Super Duper Fancy UI, wenn es für den Betrieb total hinderlich ist.
> 
> Ich  verstehe halt einfach nicht, wie man ein Produkt so an den Anwendern  vorbei entwickeln kann. Schon V11 zeigte, dass da kein SPS Programmierer  mehr seine Finger im Spiel hatte und alles Beschweren und Wünschen hat  seitdem nicht sonderlich viel gebracht, selbst V14 ist scheiße.



i7 = normal
16-32 GB RAM = ganz normal
512 GB SSD = völlig normal
15" bis 17,3 " Display 1920 x 1080 = nichts besonderes

Wo ist das Problem mit der Hardware dem kann ich nicht ganz folgen außer mir sagt gleich einer das er
noch ein Nokia Handy auf der Arbeit benutzt !? 

Und 20 oder 25 Leute die hier kein gutes Haar an TIA lassen sind nicht die Messlatte 
für den Automatisierungsmarkt das sollte man nicht vergessen.
So schlecht kann Siemens nicht sein wenn man mal den Ansturm auf Messen sieht.

Und wer überhaupt nicht mit TIA will sollte damit auch nicht arbeiten und im Notfall die Firma wechseln gibt ja auch
andere gute Hersteller.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Januar 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> Naja, auf Siemens "das Softwareunternehmen" möchte ich kein Geld veranlagen müssen.
> 
> 
> Entwicklung neuer Software fernab von Standards und Kompatibilitäten.
> ...



Das schimpft sich heutzutage Scrum oder agile Programmierung, also eher Informatik und Consumer orientiert. Bei Simatic S5 und S7 herrschte hingegen noch die klassische Ingenieursvorgehensweise.
Es kann sich jeder aussuchen welche besser auf eine Industriesteuerung passt.

Codesys lässt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht mit der Komplexität von TIA vergleichen. Was ist denn Codesys? Ein sparsamer Codeeditor, ein Compiler für die IEC-Sprachen und eine Runtime. Die Probleme die Siemens beim TIA Portal hat, nämlich diverse Produkte miteinander zu verzahnen, existieren bei Codesys nicht. Codesys ist vielleicht 5% von TIA.

Ich will nicht sagen dass Codesys schlecht ist, aber das lässt sich von der Komplexität her höchstens mit Simatic Step 5 vergleichen. Plus Umsetzung der Runtime auf andere Architekturen (Fleißarbeit).


----------



## Captain Future (7 Januar 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> als ich vor nem Jahr schon prophezeite, das Siemens sich am TIA verschlucken wird, haben noch alle gelacht. Jetzt malen das Szenario hier schon mehrere an die Wand...
> Ich hatte bisher mit meinen Vorahnungen oft recht.
> Wenn man bedenkt, wie viel Geld die bisher im TIA versenkt haben und es ist vielleicht grad mal zu Hälfte fertig... Haben die nochmal ne Milliarde übrig?
> Gruss





			
				Ironie für Ducati an schrieb:
			
		

> Schamane ?, Hühnerknochen auf den Boden geworfen oder aus dem Kaffeesatz gelesen ?
> Glaubst du das wirklich was du schreibst ?
> 
> Bei mir im Kaffeesatz steht
> das TIA noch da ist wenn für dich das Arbeitsleben vorbei ist.



"Haben die nochmal ne Milliarde übrig?" 
Wo kommen deine Zahlen her ? und "JA" wenn es schon eine Milliarde gekostet hat dann haben die bestimmt noch mehr dafür im Sack


----------



## ducati (7 Januar 2017)

meine Vorahnung basiert auf dem zur Zeit ueblichen Geschaeftsgebahren von grossen AGs. Alles, was nicht Mindestens 20% Gewinn abwirft, wird verkauft... Und was Siemens in den letzten 30 Jahren alles verkauft hat, kannst Du gerne recherchieren.  Ich hatte hier vor kurzem mal nen Link dazu gepostet...
ob und wann TIA kommplett eingestampft wird weiss man nicht. Aber dass Siemens die SPS-Sparte verkauft, kann schon passieren. Und nur darum geht es gerade. ..

Und nebenbei, ich habe ausserhalb des Forums noch niemanden getroffen, der das TIA gut findet. Was glaubst Du, wie lange das so weiter gehen kann? 
Falls Du TIA gelungen findest, dann bist Du die grosse Ausnahme, warum auch immer...
Gruss

PS: WinCCflex hat keine 10 Jahre ueberlebt...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Januar 2017)

Captain Future schrieb:


> i7 = normal
> 16-32 GB RAM = ganz normal
> 512 GB SSD = völlig normal
> 15" bis 17,3 " Display 1920 x 1080 = nichts besonderes



Normal ist das schon, besitze ich sogar, trotzdem ist TIA zu *langsam*.
Mein Siemens Vetriebler hat mich nach herauskommen von V14 befragt, ob es mit der 
Geschwindigkeit besser geworden ist, da kann man nur sagen: *NEIN*.

Das seit V10.5 -> V11 -> V12 -> V13 und jetzt V14. 

Fällt dir was auf, wir sind schon bei V14 und immer noch ist TIA extrem 
langsam und stürzt Regelmäßig ab.


----------



## ducati (7 Januar 2017)

Gesamtuebersetzen vom TP1500 dauert bei uns aktuell 10min... und Aenderunsuebersetzen funktioniert nicht. Ist echt toll dieses TIA


----------



## Captain Future (7 Januar 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Gesamtuebersetzen vom TP1500 dauert bei uns aktuell 10min... und Aenderunsuebersetzen funktioniert nicht. Ist echt toll dieses TIA



Das Projekt hätte ich mal gerne !!!! So ein Problem haben wir noch nie gehabt mit den 10 min meine ich 
Das mit nur "Änderungen übersetzen" ist leider auch schon bei WinCC Flex 2008 gewesen 



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Normal ist das schon, besitze ich sogar, trotzdem ist TIA zu *langsam*.
> Mein Siemens Vetriebler hat mich nach herauskommen von V14 befragt, ob es mit der
> Geschwindigkeit besser geworden ist, da kann man nur sagen: *NEIN*.
> 
> ...



 Abstürze habe ich so gut wie keine und meine Kollegen auch nicht. Mein Eplan V2.6 stürzt auch 1 x in der Woche ab aber das soll keine Entschuldigung sein.
 Software darf und sollte nicht abstürzen.

 Bei Übertragen und Beobachten ja könnte schneller sein aber bei der Arbeit selber Nein empfinde ich als schnell genug.
 Aber das mit der Geschwindigkeit ist auch so eine persönliche Empfindung und vielleicht würden wir Dich wenn du bei uns wärst auch für zu langsam einstufen ;-)

 Aber mir ist aufgefallen das Du immer in der ersten Reihe bist wenn es um TIA geht.
 Warum arbeitest Du noch mit TIA ? Warum nicht ein anderes Produkt was deiner Meinung nach besser ist ?


----------



## RONIN (7 Januar 2017)

@Thomas: Interessante Begriffe. Das veröffentlichen unfertiger Software um diese dann später zu verbessern sieht man ja durchaus oft. TIA ist aber bis jetzt die einzige die ich kenne welche das in industriellen Umfeld, zum Vollpreis und zu dem Ausmaß macht. An die "Agilen Werte" habes sie sich schon mal nicht gehalten. 


			
				Wiki - Agile Softwareentwicklung schrieb:
			
		

> *Individuals and interactions* over processes and tools
> *Working software* over comprehensive documentation
> *Customer collaboration* over contract negotiation
> *Responding to change* over following a plan


@Captain Future:
Das Hardware-Thema ist alt-disktuiert und hängt davon ab woher man kommt. Für TIA-Verwender aus nennenswertem Industrieumfeld ist das mittlerweile normal. Die nötigt Ausstattung bekommst du mittlerweile ja auch in nem Standard-Laptop (wenn auch High-End). Wenn du aber Leute die sich für ein paar Euro eine Basic-Lizenz kaufen und das auf Ihrem 400€ I3/4GB installieren, Programmierer eines anderen Herstellers oder unsere ITler dazu fragst bekommst du andere Antworten. Das ist aber nicht mehr das Kernproblem, dieses ist eher dass auch diese Ausstattung nicht wirklich hilft.

Zum Thema "repräsentativ für den Markt" gebe ich dir schon recht. Wie repräsentativ das Forum ist lässt sich schwer bewerten, ich kann aber auch nur dass wiedergeben was ich in der freien Wildbahn sehe, höre nicht extrem viel Lob. Das geht eher von "Es ist schon nicht schlecht... aber..." über "Toll is es nicht, es ist halt was es ist" über "Schimpftiraden" bis zu "Beileidsbekundungen" anderer Programmierer.

Zu den Kosten gibt es natürlich keine Zahlen, ducatis Annahme könnte ich mir mit Entwicklungs- und PR-Budget schon vorstellen.

Lassen wir das Thema mal sein. Andere Frage: 
Wo geht es jetzt eigentlich mit TIA hin? Was steht gerade im Fokus der Entwicklung? Was sind die Aufhänger für die v15? 
So richtige Infos hab ich und mein Vertriebler nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Januar 2017)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Aber mir ist aufgefallen das Du immer in der ersten Reihe bist wenn es um TIA geht.
> Warum arbeitest Du noch mit TIA ? Warum nicht ein anderes Produkt was deiner Meinung nach besser ist ?



Es gibt andere die Besser sind, der eine sitzt sogar nur 13 KM  (19 min Autofahrt) von unseren Betrieb weg, Beckhoff.

Leider ist es so das wir Serienmaschinenbauer sind und seit über 20 Jahren Siemens einsetzten, da sind einige Maschinen
mit Siemens Steuerung in der Kundschaft, da kann man nicht mal eben so einfach wechseln, auch wenn ich es so
gerne möchte (will).

Wir haben mit Siemens quasi eine Geschäftsbeziehung, die gerade einseitig zu unseren Nachteil zerstört wird, das 
Vertrauen ist schon einmal weg.


----------



## ducati (7 Januar 2017)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Das Projekt hätte ich mal gerne !!!! So ein Problem haben wir noch nie gehabt mit den 10 min meine ich
> Das mit nur "Änderungen übersetzen" ist leider auch schon bei WinCC Flex 2008 gewesen



bewegt sich am oberen Ende das max moeglichen Mengengeruestes...

was an der Stelle auch eigentlich nicht das Problem waere. Wir wollten die maximal Ausbauvariante dann aber auch ohne Aenderungen fuer die vielen kleineren Anlagen einsetzen. Da werden wir jetzt aber alles nicht benoetigte rausloeschen.

Gruss


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Januar 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es gibt andere die Besser sind, der eine sitzt sogar nur 13 KM  (19 min Autofahrt) von unseren Betrieb weg, Beckhoff.



Bei Beckhoff ist auch nicht alles Gold, was glänzt.
Gut wäre es, die wirklich guten Dinge von beiden in einen Topf zu werfen und daraus EIN System zu machen ... oder wenn einer von beiden mal über seinen Schatten springt und nicht sagt : "das muss bei uns anders sein" sondern den guten Teil anerkennt und ihn in sein System integriert . DAS wäre dann mal was ...

Aber hinsichtlich Siemens gebe ich dir Recht. Es gibt aber immer noch zu viele, die einfach gute Miene zum bösen Spiel machen - oder vielleicht auch einfach nicht anders können. Wenn man das ändern wollte dann müßte man schon mit einem Hammer dazwischen hauen - also anders gesagt . "einfach mal die Umsätze mal ein bißchen purzeln lassen" - aber das wird sicherlich nie passieren.

Ach ja ... und dann gibt es ja auch noch einen ganzen Haufen Leute, die die TIA-Geschichte richtig klasse finden - wodurch auch immer das entstanden ist (vielleicht aber an fehlenden Vergleichs-Möglichkeiten).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Zombie (7 Januar 2017)

Captain Future schrieb:


> i7 = normal
> 16-32 GB RAM = ganz normal
> 512 GB SSD = völlig normal
> 15" bis 17,3 " Display 1920 x 1080 = nichts besonderes
> ...



Da bin ich nicht deiner Meinung. Wenn ich vergleiche was mich TIA Portal mit seinen Marotten an Nerven kostet, war ich mit WinCC flex und Step7 viel besser dran. (Hochlauf mit geforcten Eingängen ohne Anzeige, keine Teilnerhmer gefunden für Programmübertragung, Absturz beim Löschen einer Seite in der HMI, Absturz bei Speichern von Änderungen an der HMI, Absturz beim Löschen von Variablen/Verbindungen in der HMI, etc.) Daran krankte V13 und V14 ist bisher zumindest keinen Deut besser.

Unsere Laptops sind nunmal keine i7 und haben keine 16-32 Gig RAM und auch keine SSD (nichtmal mein Rechner daheim hat sowas). 
Meiner Meinung nach muss ein Engineeringsystem auch auf einer Büroklammer laufen, denn es gibt Firmen die nicht wollen, dass Fremdrechner in ihr System gestöpselt werden. Darum stellen sie die Programmierumgebung zur Verfügung. So kann es passieren, dass man gezwungen ist mit einem System zu programmeiren das auf der Hutschiene neben der CPU sitzt. Ein System mit i3 und 4 Gig RAM weil sich von den Stellen die die Rechner zur Verfügung stellen, keiner Vorstellen kann dass ein mickriges System um eine SPS zu programmeiren mehr Leistung braucht wie die Systeme mit denen in ihren Büros gearbeitet wird. Manchmal hilft auch das mitteilen der Softwareanforderungen nichts, denn alles was man bekommt sind dann Anrufe zwecks rückfragen ob man sich nicht geirrt hat, das System wäre ja besser wie der eigene Rechner am Arbeitsplatz. Weiterhin möchte ich Leute fragen die mit sochen Anforderungen keine Probleme haben: Was würdest du machen, wenn dein System auf der Baustelle Schaden nimmt, du als Erastznotebook aber nur noch eines dabei hast, das nicht über die von dir genannten Daten verfügt? Aufhören zu arbeiten? Ich kann ja nicht gerade in den nächsten Media Markt gehen und so ein System kaufen. Ich weiß, daran krankte auch Step 7 mit seiner Beschränkung auf Windows Professional, aber wozu gibt es VM- Umgebungen die man mit externer Festplatte aufspielen kann.

Und wenn du noch keinen Instandhalter gesehen hast, dem du den Umgang mit der Anlage beibringen musst, der ein Nokia vom Schlage 3110/3310 sein Eigen nennt, dann glaube ich dir nicht. Einer der Herren hat immer so ein Ding dabei, denn was will man mit dem S6 wenn das Display kaputt geht weil man sich zum Motorenwechsel mal auf das Gestell der Anlage lehnt und das Telefon dazwischen eingeklemmt wird. Außerdem haben die Telefone keine Kameras, was bei den meisten meiner Kunden Vorschrift ist. 

Bei dem Massenansturm auf Messen war ich selbst auch schon mehrmals dabei und ich habe auch genug Verkaufsveranstaltungen von Siemens hinter mir um zu wissen wie es eigentlich laufen sollte, wenn alles Perfekt läuft. Wenn man dann aber einen Entwickler von Siemens auf der Baustelle hat, der selbst 3 Wochen braucht um das "Ach so toll Einfach zu programmierende System" Inbetriebzunehmen, sieht man das dann etwas anders. Ich könnte mir auch denken, dass es vielleicht nur zu einem Massenansturm kommt, weil alle die da hin gehen wissen wollen ob man die Probleme der letzten Version endlich behoben hat . Trotz allem führt bei uns kein Weg an Siemens CPUs vorbei. Siemens ist das was unsere Kunden wollen, also bekommen sie Siemens.
Weiterhin habe ich bei unseren Kunden auch noch niemanden unterhalb der Büroebenen gesprochen der TIA Wohlwollende Worte abgewinnen konnte. Sprich die, die damit arbeiten müssen finden allesamt das System langsam, unübersichtlich und kompliziert, wohingegen die, die die Entscheidung für das System treffen, von den Möglichkeiten und Zusatzoptionen begeistert sind. Leider müssen letztere sich dann nicht vor die Software setzen.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Januar 2017)

Captain Future schrieb:


> i7 = normal
> 16-32 GB RAM = ganz normal
> 512 GB SSD = völlig normal
> 15" bis 17,3 " Display 1920 x 1080 = nichts besonderes
> ...



Ich habe sowas als Ausstattung und trotzdem ist TIA langsam, stürtzt häufiger ab als Classic und von Seiten der Ergonomie eine Zumutung.
Eine Visualisierung zu erstellen dauert rund 30% länger als mit WinCC flexible.
Im Büro hab ich 2 Bildschirme, damit gehts einigermassen. Bei der Inbetriebnahme an der Anlage ist TIA eine Zumutung.


----------



## mariob (7 Januar 2017)

Hi,
immer wieder, Classic konsequent geradegezogen, da gab und gibt es Baustellen, bei gleichzeitigem Erhalt der Systemstabilität. Dazu sinnvoll die Gadgets von TIA soweit als möglich integriert, das ganze in einer sinnvollen Herangehensweise. Man hätte ein stabiles, zügig laufendes System.
Ob ich mir Wissen über die Macken von TIA aneignen muß, die mit jeder Version anders sind, die Frequenz der Versionsändeungen wird auch höher, oder ob einfach fundiertes EDV Wissen genügt um ein Programmiersystem zu bedienen ist für mich keine Frage. Und da ist Codesys auch mit seinen Macken der einfach bessere Weg.
Viele Projekte sind gut überschaubar, mit dem AWL Kram wollen viele nix zu tun haben, die meisten mögen Mausschubseroberflächen; Anbindung zur Visu mit Drag and Drop - das ist es was viele wollen. Und ebenfalls viele Anwender haben schlicht und simpel - mal vorsichtig augedrückt - keinen Anspruch an das verwendete Werkzeug. Das ist nicht nur in der Softwarebranche so. So sehen dann auch sehr häufig die Ergebnisse dieser Programmierung aus. Zeit und Kostendruck tun das übrige.
Einfach, aber nicht stabil und eigentlich teuer, hat aber jeder. Insofern kann ich mir den regen Zuspruch schon erklären. Und wenn ich dann noch so die sogenannten Promoter sehe, die den Chefs die Taschen vollhauen und man sitzt dann mit dem Kram da, nix von der versprochenen Einfachheit geschweige denn die Funktionalität ist gegeben. Zumindest ich in meiner Position arbeite dran Siemens loszuwerden. Ganz loswerden werden das wohl die wenigsten, auch wir nicht.
Für mich ging es Siemens bei TIA eigentlich nur drum die Fremdanbieter für die klassische S7 loszuwerden.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Hesse (7 Januar 2017)

Zombie schrieb:


> und auch keine SSD (nichtmal mein Rechner daheim hat sowas).


  Das musst du (ihr) ändern, das ist Grundvoraussetzung,

  mindestens eine SSD als C:/ muss einfach sein, sonst ist ein Arbeiten einfach Frustvoll.



Captain Future schrieb:


> ... außer mir sagt gleich einer das er
> noch ein Nokia Handy auf der Arbeit benutzt !?


 
  Ein Nokia habe ich schon noch (eines der letzten) Ist zwar ein Lumia 930,
  und damit bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## RONIN (7 Januar 2017)

Appropos SSD. Wieviel SSD wird eigentlich gebraucht damit TIA genug hat?
Ich kann zwischen zwei Laptops mit jeweils einer SM591 (ca.1500MB/s seq.r) und einer 840EVO (ca. 500MB/s seq.r), zwischen denen ich hin und wieder wechsle, keinen nennenswerten Unterschied feststellen.
Welche SSD braucht man also für TIA? Mehr scheint nicht wirklich was zu bringen. Die allgemeine Antwort "so viel du haben kannst" bleibt klarerweise...


----------



## hucki (7 Januar 2017)

Hab' ner 500er in meinem Surface (I7 + 8GB RAM), 200GB sind ca. frei.
Für mein Kleinprojekt (S7-1200 + TP700) vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Michael J. (8 Januar 2017)

Siemens stellt in Kooperation mit Razor den Laptop mit 3 Monitoren vor ,damit TIA endlich den erhofften Durchbruch auf dem Markt erlangt 😂😉

http://www.razerzone.com/project-va...=smlink_US_launch&utm_campaign=razer_ces_2017


https://insider.razerzone.com/index.php?threads/ces-2017-project-valerie.19269/

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zako (8 Januar 2017)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Naja ... ich denke eher, dass Siemens, wenn das Fahrwasser rauher wird, einfach die Sparte einstellt (oder verkauft).
> Die ziehen sich dann eher auf ihr Kerngeschäft zurück ...



... das glaube ich nicht.
Warum hat dann SIEMENS Firmen wie 
 - LMS (hat z.B. auch ein Tool vergleichar zu Matlab)
- Mentor Graphics (für 4,5 Mrd $ ) 
gekauft?

Die verfolgen hier schon ein klare Strategie. Man denke hier mal an die Produkte wie die PLM Software / Mechatronic Concept Designer, die Mindsphere usw. 

Natürlich weiss man nie wie es in 20 Jahren mit einer Firma aussieht, aber das weisst Du von Mittelständlern noch viel weniger (es hätte auch keiner gedacht, dass VIPA verkauft wird - naja Wolfgang Seel geniesst jetzt mit den japanischen Millionen sein Leben). Und was der blonde Hans eines Tages vorhat, kann ja auch keiner sagen.


----------



## mariob (8 Januar 2017)

Hi,
klare Strategie - muhahahahahaROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAO, rofl, sorry, aber der war richtig gut. Bei allem Respekt, aber wie Kapitalismus funktioniert hast du nicht verstanden.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## zako (8 Januar 2017)

... gelöscht


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Januar 2017)

zako schrieb:


> ... das glaube ich nicht.
> Warum hat dann SIEMENS Firmen wie
> - LMS (hat z.B. auch ein Tool vergleichar zu Matlab)
> - Mentor Graphics (für 4,5 Mrd $ )
> ...



Wobei der Brot&Butter Automatisierer von diesen Produkten in der Praxis nichts mitbekommen wird, falls dort mal etwas verwertbares herauskommt.
Bzw. ist auch fraglich, ob diese Zukäufe überhaupt etwas mit dem Bereich Automation bei Siemens zu tun haben werden.
Der Maschinenbauer konstruiert seine Anlage, und da kommt dann automatisch das SPS-Programm bei heraus? Dann müsste dieses Programm auch nicht mehr simuliert und getestet werden.


----------



## zako (8 Januar 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Bzw. ist auch fraglich, ob diese Zukäufe überhaupt etwas mit dem Bereich Automation bei Siemens zu tun haben werden.


Ich würde mal sagen JA (allgemeiner Maschinenbau, Luft-Raumfahrt, Prüfstände, Messtechnik, Simulation ...)



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Der Maschinenbauer konstruiert seine Anlage, und da kommt dann automatisch das SPS-Programm bei heraus? Dann müsste dieses Programm auch nicht mehr simuliert und getestet werden.


Mit dem Projektgenerator gibt es da schon was:
http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/mc-syste...easyproject/Seiten/simotion-easy-project.aspx

Wenn ich nun eine Schnittstelle zu einen Mechaniktool hätte, ...  (da könnte man sich einiges vorstellen - aber da können wir jetzt auch nur spekulieren wie sowas aussehen könnte).

Aber warum schlägt SIEMENS bei solchen Unternehmen zu (und nicht wie einst bei Indramat oder jetzt bei VIPA - solche Zukäufe würden wohl keinen Sinn ergeben (offensichtlich genauso wenig wie bei KUKA)).


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2017)

@zako

Bei TIA hat sich auch mal jemand richtig was dabei gedacht, ist dann aber offensichtlich vom Marketing (und anderen *Nicht-Ing.*) sowas von überfahren worden, dass nun dieser Müllhaufen an Software dabei rausgekommen ist. Konzerne scheinen doch mit der Zeit Strukturen zu entwickeln, die man eher als innovationsfeindlich, weltfremd und niederschmetternd dumm bezeichnen kann. Ein gutes Beispie ist auch Apple. Dort hat man es geschafft, eine Mega-Produkt wie das MacbookPro zu einem Schickimicki-Nuttenlaptop, den man im ICE und bei McDonalds herzeigt, zu machen. Es ist eine Schande, aber Siemens ist da ganz vorn mit dabei.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (9 Januar 2017)

Zum Thema eingefahrene Strukturen habe ich neulich eine Doku über Elektroautos und unsere lahmenden Autobauer gesehen. Dabei kam auch Kodak zum Gespräch, die haben es damals auch komplett unterschätzt was die Digitalfotografie mit sich bringt weil es ja im Analogbereich so gut lief und wieso was verändern. Das kann Siemens durchaus auch ein Stück weit passieren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ducati (9 Januar 2017)

zako schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen JA (allgemeiner Maschinenbau, Luft-Raumfahrt, Prüfstände, Messtechnik, Simulation ...)
> 
> 
> Mit dem Projektgenerator gibt es da schon was:
> ...



dann schau Dir mal COMOS von Siemens an... Da ist in 10 Jahren auch nicht viel alltagstaugliches rausgekommen!
Ich bin mit solchen "Visionen" mittlerweile sehr skeptisch. Was nicht heissen soll, das NIE was bei rauskommt. Aber doch eher selten.

Gruss


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2017)

@ducati

Den Projektgenerator hab ich schon mal genutzt, letzendlich wurde das Projekt dann aber anders umgesetzt.
Der ist nicht schlecht, der Standard stammt auch nicht von Siemens allein, die haben das aber ganz gut für die Simotion umgesetzt.
Viel Overhead, aber das ist bei so einer Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau auch normal, man muß nicht alles nutzen, was geboten wird.

Wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre (ja klar Ralle ;-) ), dann hätte Siemens besser die Simotion-Richtung weiter ausbauen sollen, auch ohne den Motion-Teil und TIA vergessen. Uns allen wäre viel erspart geblieben.
Denn da steckt schon richtig viel drin und es ist viel näher an Codes dran als man denkt. Als SPS läßt sich so eine Simotion allemal nutzen.


----------



## zako (9 Januar 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> @ducati
> 
> Den Projektgenerator hab ich schon mal genutzt, letzendlich wurde das Projekt dann aber anders umgesetzt.
> Der ist nicht schlecht, der Standard stammt auch nicht von Siemens allein, die haben das aber ganz gut für die Simotion umgesetzt.
> ...




... aber es ist oft so, dass die Anwender Ihre OB´s, Datenbausteine und Merker haben wollen. Und das sind ja nicht unbedingt nur die Programmierer, sondern z.B. auch die Instandhalter ("Merker x.y ist bei uns immer ...").

Andererseits fühlen sich Codesys- Anwender auch oft  von einer SIMOTION angesprochen (auch Portierbarkeit von ST- Code).
Z.B. hat man SIMOTION mit der V4.5 nun auch OOP verpasst.


----------



## MasterOhh (9 Januar 2017)

Mich wundert es auch ein wenig, das BigS immer von Totally Integrated schwafelt und dann doch für jeden Pups und Tralala eine gesonderte CPU raushaut.


----------



## zako (9 Januar 2017)

... nunja, wenn man die Wahl hat .


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Januar 2017)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Zum Thema eingefahrene Strukturen habe ich neulich eine Doku über Elektroautos und unsere lahmenden Autobauer gesehen. Dabei kam auch Kodak zum Gespräch, die haben es damals auch komplett unterschätzt was die Digitalfotografie mit sich bringt weil es ja im Analogbereich so gut lief und wieso was verändern. Das kann Siemens durchaus auch ein Stück weit passieren.



Wobei ich jetzt nicht sagen würde, Siemens ist mit dem TIA-Portal an der allgemeinen Entwicklung hintendran.

Die Hauptprobleme für mich sind:
- mangelhafte Qualitätskontrolle
- schlechte Bedienoberfläche (langsam, umständlich, unpraktisch, unkomfortabel).
Ich habe noch kein schlechter gestaltetes Programm gesehen. Alleine die Schriftart ist eine Frechheit, dass so etwas überhaupt das Werk verlässt. Vergleichbar wenn bei Mercedes die S-Klasse mit versetzt eingebautem Lenkrad und schief angeklebtem Typenschild das Werk verlässt. Das Auto fährt zwar, aber das macht jemand nicht der auch nur ein Funken stolz auf sein Produkt sein möchte.

Und dieser ganze Zauber mit optimierten/nicht optimierten Bausteinen, der Zoo an wirklich schwachsinnigen Anweisungen (Peek, Poke, ...) auf Code-Seite zeigt, dass vieles bei der Entwicklung nicht wirklich zu Ende gedacht wurde.


----------



## mariob (10 Januar 2017)

Hi,
tja, @Thomas, den Befehlszoo werden die Jungs aber auch nicht ohne Schwierigkeiten mit der Kundschaft los, nagut gemessen am übrigen Jetztzustand ist das vielleicht auch marginal.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## SPS-freak1 (10 Januar 2017)

Also wir sind auch umgestiegen auf 1500. Haben das großen Schritt gemacht und haben alles alte alt gelassen und auf der grünen Wiese neu angefangen. Mit Abstürzen haben wir, und wir sind immerhin auch 20 Leute Überhaupt nichts zu tun. Was mich am meisten nervt ist diese Halb Maus Halb Tastaturbedienung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RONIN (10 Januar 2017)

@Thomas: Apropos Gammelschrift. Da hatten ich und ein Kollege vor ner Weile auch wieder so ein Erlebnis. Code geht nicht und beide finden es in der Offlinesicht nicht. Sah alles OK aus. Erst mit den Onlinewerten hat's dann klick gemacht. Wieder ein paar Minuten auf IBN verloren...




Stößt das Ding doch glatt mit der Zahl zusammen, wenn man da nur drüberschaut fällt einem das nicht auf.

@SPS-freak1: Zu "Tastaturbedienung" sage ich nur "CTRL+SHIFT+F6"...


----------



## SPS-freak1 (10 Januar 2017)

Ja die Tastaturbedienung ist grausam und mir hat noch niemand erklären können wieso man das nicht einfach verändern kann. Ich wäre noch nie im Gedanken drauf gekommen Strg+1 zum wechseln in die Projektansicht oder was das ist zu drücken. Aber ich denke, dass wird kommen. Was sicher mit SP1 kommen soll sind beschriftbare Elemente eines  Arrays.  Das wäre ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal und würde es dann wirklich komplett symbolisch verwendbar machen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Januar 2017)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Ja die Tastaturbedienung ist grausam und mir hat noch niemand erklären können wieso man das nicht einfach verändern kann. Ich wäre noch nie im Gedanken drauf gekommen Strg+1 zum wechseln in die Projektansicht oder was das ist zu drücken. Aber ich denke, dass wird kommen. Was sicher mit SP1 kommen soll sind beschriftbare Elemente eines  Arrays.  Das wäre ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal und würde es dann wirklich komplett symbolisch verwendbar machen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Wenn das kommt währe klasse. 

Ich schwör, ich werde dann nie wieder gegen 
TIA hetzen ... bis zum nächsten Service Pack


----------



## MasterOhh (11 Januar 2017)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Ja die Tastaturbedienung ist grausam und mir hat noch niemand erklären können wieso man das nicht einfach verändern kann. Ich wäre noch nie im Gedanken drauf gekommen Strg+1 zum wechseln in die Projektansicht oder was das ist zu drücken. Aber ich denke, dass wird kommen. Was sicher mit SP1 kommen soll sind beschriftbare Elemente eines  Arrays.  Das wäre ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal und würde es dann wirklich komplett symbolisch verwendbar machen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Beschriftbare Array Elemente? Meinst du Enumeratoren?


----------



## Krumnix (11 Januar 2017)

Ich rege mich in letzter Zeit über die unsinnige Definition der Auflösung der TP und KTPs auf....
Warum muss ein Tp1900 so eine unsinnige Auflösung von 1366*768 haben und das TP1500 eine Auflösung von 1280*800?
Da kann man sich kaum einen Vorlage erstellen, welche auf allen Panels nutzbar ist, wie z.B. Bedienbuttons...

Schwachsinn. Regt mich immer wieder auf -.-

In der heutigen Zeit kann doch ab dem 1500er eine HD-Auflösung kein Problem mehr sein....


----------



## Blockmove (11 Januar 2017)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Regt mich immer wieder auf -.-
> In der heutigen Zeit kann doch ab dem 1500er eine HD-Auflösung kein Problem mehr sein....



Darüber ärgere ich mich zur Zeit auch.
Was die Visualisierungen bei Siemens angeht, hat sich seit Protool nicht viel getan.
Von wegen Wiederverwertbarkeit ...

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## SPS-freak1 (11 Januar 2017)

Ja die Displayauflösung ist vollkommen quatsch. Eigentlich gibt es nur 4 Displays. 9,15,19,22 alles anderes ist nur eine andere Größe bei gleichen Pixel...

@MasterOhh nein es soll jedes Element eines Arrays beschriftbar sein. Also Kommentare bei ...[1] dahinter

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Januar 2017)

Krumnix schrieb:


> In der heutigen Zeit kann doch ab dem 1500er eine HD-Auflösung kein Problem mehr sein....



Wenn alle Display-Größen beispielsweise eine Full-HD Auflösung besäßen, würde das aber auch nichts Wiederverwendbar machen. Wichtig dafür wäre, dass die Pixeldichte (Anzahl Pixel pro Längeneinheit) bei allen Displaygrößen identisch ist. Andernfalls wäre ein Bedienbutton für Touchbedienung entweder auf kleinen Panels für den Finger zu klein, oder auf großen Panels zu groß.
Bei deinem Vergleich TP1900/TP1500 hat das TP1500 also eine zu feine Auflösung, oder das TP1900 eine zu grobe.


----------



## FKJ (11 Januar 2017)

Kann es sein dass seit V14 in wincc adv. die Zuweisung von Variablen aus dem Detailfenster nur mehr teilweise funktioniert.


----------



## sventek (11 Januar 2017)

FKJ schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass seit V14 in wincc adv. die Zuweisung von Variablen aus dem Detailfenster nur mehr teilweise funktioniert.



Wenn du damit das Drag&Drop von Variablen meinst, ja, dabei handelt es sich um einen Bug welcher mit dem Update 2 scheinbar behoben wird.


----------



## FKJ (11 Januar 2017)

sventek schrieb:


> Wenn du damit das Drag&Drop von Variablen meinst, ja, dabei handelt es sich um einen Bug welcher mit dem Update 2 scheinbar behoben wird.



Danke. Habs befürchtet. Viva la servicepack...


----------



## FKJ (11 Januar 2017)

FKJ schrieb:


> Danke. Habs befürchtet. Viva la servicepack...



Symbolische E/A Felder lassen sich nicht mit Maus bedienen. (WINCC ADV. V14 RT)


----------



## Aventinus (12 Januar 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn alle Display-Größen beispielsweise eine Full-HD Auflösung besäßen, würde das aber auch nichts Wiederverwendbar machen. Wichtig dafür wäre, dass die Pixeldichte (Anzahl Pixel pro Längeneinheit) bei allen Displaygrößen identisch ist. Andernfalls wäre ein Bedienbutton für Touchbedienung entweder auf kleinen Panels für den Finger zu klein, oder auf großen Panels zu groß.
> Bei deinem Vergleich TP1900/TP1500 hat das TP1500 also eine zu feine Auflösung, oder das TP1900 eine zu grobe.



Eigentich sollte ja die physikalische Auflösung der Displays auch egal sein. Die Größe der Objekte sollen in mm einzustellen sein und nicht in Pixel - und alles ist gut.


----------



## vollmi (12 Januar 2017)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Eigentich sollte ja die physikalische Auflösung der Displays auch egal sein. Die Größe der Objekte sollen in mm einzustellen sein und nicht in Pixel - und alles ist gut.



Oder zumindest einstellbar. Nützt mir ja nix wenn alles genau gleich gross bleibt wenn das Panel sich vergrössert. Buttons und Schriftgrössen müssen ja nicht mit dem Panel mitwachsen. Aber ggf die Anlagenübersicht. Aber das wird eh alles nix solange man in WinCC keine dynamischen Fenster programmieren kann die sich auch verschieben lassen.


----------



## RONIN (12 Januar 2017)

Heute hatten wir ein schönes "Projekt defekt, kann nicht geöffnet werden" bei v14Upd1.
Kollege hatte am gestern Abend anscheinend ganz nur mal gespeichert und runtergefahren, zumindest konnte er sich nicht an einen Fehler erinnern.

In dem Fall lag der Fehler an der .ap14-Datei, diese war irgendwie korrupt und hatte eine Größe von 0-Byte.
Es war aber möglich die ap14 aus einem Backup wieder ins Projekt zu kopieren um die defekte zu ersetzen. Hat tadellos hingehauen.


----------



## Paul (12 Januar 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> ........... Hat tadellos hingehauen.


Und vor allem so einfach!
Das weiß doch nun wirklich jeder, dass man schauen muss ob die ap.14 Datei >0KB ist.


----------



## mariob (27 Januar 2017)

Hi,
bisher konnte ich mich vor V14 erfolgreich drücken, heute ist hier eine CPU 1HG40 mit Firmware 4.2 aufgetaucht, TIA V13 SP8 kennt die nicht, will auch nix damit zu tun haben, geht V13 dafür überhaupt noch? Also SP9 (lädt gerade gigabyteweise herunter - was soll dieser Sch..?), ist da die 4.2 mit drin? Oder muß ich die komischen grauen Schachteln mit V14 drauf anfassen?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ChristophD (27 Januar 2017)

Hi,

1: es gibt kein SP8 und auch kein SP9 ! das sind UPD, SP momentan nur SP1.
2: V4.2 gibt es nicht in V13 SP1 , die FW Version gibt es nur in V14!

2 Möglichkeiten für dich:
Rückrüsten der CPU auf FW V4.1.x (geht wenn FS <05)
Einfach benutzen, im TIA dazu ein CPU V4.1 projektieren und auf V4.2 runterladen, das geht ohne Probleme und du brauchst kein V14

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## mariob (27 Januar 2017)

Hi,
ein komisches Zeug von jungfräulich laden ging das zwar, die CPU ließ sich aber nicht starten mit der Fehlermeldung das die FW Versionen verschieden sind. Nochmal geladen und es geht. Was soll man an diesem Machwerk überhaupt noch ernst nehmen? Und sorry, klar SP1 Upd 8, ist aber in dem Chaos eh langsam egal.....
Heute nachmittag gibt es eine Vollsicherung und dann V14. Mal sehen was danach noch geht. Unglaublich.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 Februar 2017)

In Dezember die Programm-Alarm noch mal probiert..... --> Scheiße
Letze Woche mir das ganze noch mal angeschaut und war sogar bereit um Standart Bausteine um zu schreiben von Bit auf Programm-Alarm......
Eingesetzt wird TIA V14 WinCC professional

Vorgabe Kunde :
Stör- und Schaltmeldungen klassifizieren nach Prio’s :Schalt, Warn, Stör, Trip
Meldungen nach Anlagen/ Funktionsbereichen ordnen, Quitt-Funktionen,
Ein umfangreiches, eindeutiges, aussagefähiges und zeitfolgerichtiges Meldesystem gewährleistet ein schnelles und gezieltes Beheben von Störungen oder Sonderfällen (Erstwerterfassung 


Das bekomme ich nur sauber mit Bitmeldungen hin.........

man man man,, Siemens mach da was...!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2017)

Ich wollte heute um 7:30 ein Programm auf eine 1500ér laden, anscheinend war der IP Adresskreis meines PG´s noch falsch eingestellt.
Jetzt steht er seit einer Stunde in diesem Bild und ich kann TIA nicht beenden ( zumindest nicht ohne Taskmanager ).
Hart beenden mit dem Taskmanager möchte ich aber auch nicht, da ich Sorge habe, dass das Projekt dann zerschossen ist. 
Ist doch herrlich




Siemens, habt ihr schon mal was von TIMEOUT gehört???


----------



## John Sheppard (23 Februar 2017)

Hallo DeltaMikeAir,
hast du IP-Adresse und Subnetmask manuell in den Netzwerkeinstellungen des PG geändert oder im TIA-Portal?
Wenn du das am PG geändert hast, bekommt das TIA-Portal, nach meiner Erfahrung, nicht immer mit. Einmal TIA-Portal beenden und wieder starten.

Bei Änderungen in der Hardwareconfig empfiehlt sich einmal "Hardware komplett übersetzen" und dann auf die CPU übertragen. 
Gerade dann, wenn man eine Mix aus optimierten und nicht optimierten Bausteinen nutzt, ist "Software komplett übersetzen" dein Freund.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2017)

Hallo Sheppard,

Software komplett übersetzen / Alles neu generieren ist seit dem erscheinen von WinCC flexible mein stetig begleitender treuer Freund.



> hast du IP-Adresse und Subnetmask manuell in den Netzwerkeinstellungen des PG geändert oder im TIA-Portal?


Ich habe es in den Netzwerkeinstellungen vergessen, zu ändern, mein Fehler. Dann soll TIA doch bitte einfach sagen, dass keine
Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann.



> Einmal TIA-Portal beenden und wieder starten.


Gute Idee, die hatte ich auch. Nach 1.5 Stunden warten mit "Aktion wird abgebrochen" habe ich dann doch mit dem Taskmanager beendet.

Dann habe ich die Einstellungen des IP Kreises angepasst, wollte Verbindung aufbauen => TIA sagt, es besteht bereits eine Verbindung.
PG neu gestartet => TIA sagt, es besteht bereits eine Verbindung
Produktionsanlage Hauptschalter aus und wieder ein => Verbindung funktioniert.

Naja, der Fehler, der zu S5 Zeiten ( falsche Baudrate eingestellt ) oder bei Step7 ( Verbindung kann nicht aufgebaut werden ) mich eine Minute gekostet
hätte, hat nun 2 Stunden (warten) inkl. 15 Minuten Produktionsausfall gekostet.

Aber gut, es war ja auch mein Fehler.


----------



## Daniel_G (23 Februar 2017)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> In Dezember die Programm-Alarm noch mal probiert..... --> Scheiße
> Letze Woche mir das ganze noch mal angeschaut und war sogar bereit um Standart Bausteine um zu schreiben von Bit auf Programm-Alarm......
> 
> Das bekomme ich nur sauber mit Bitmeldungen hin.........
> man man man,, Siemens mach da was...!



Ich setze den schon länger ein und habe damit keine Probleme. 
Was geht denn nicht ?


----------



## Stefan592 (23 Februar 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute um 7:30 ein Programm auf eine 1500ér laden, anscheinend war der IP Adresskreis meines PG´s noch falsch eingestellt.
> Jetzt steht er seit einer Stunde in diesem Bild und ich kann TIA nicht beenden ( zumindest nicht ohne Taskmanager ).
> Hart beenden mit dem Taskmanager möchte ich aber auch nicht, da ich Sorge habe, dass das Projekt dann zerschossen ist.
> Ist doch herrlich
> ...



Netzwerkkabel ziehen bzw. WLAN Verbindung kappen funktioniert bei mir eigentlich immer bei diesen Problem.


----------



## John Sheppard (23 Februar 2017)

Stefan592 schrieb:


> Netzwerkkabel ziehen bzw. WLAN Verbindung kappen funktioniert bei mir eigentlich immer bei diesen Problem.



Generell gilt:
Wird ein Netzwerkkabel gezogen, ist die Netzwerkverbindung und damit die eigene IP-Adresse nicht mehr verfügbar. 
Das ist intern ein völlig anderer Timeout, als der Timeout, der erzeugt wird, wenn die Gegenstelle nicht antwortet.

"Jungfräuliche" CPUs oder Panels lassen sich nicht über WLAN-Netzwerke ansprechen. 
Hintergrund ist, dass sich keine ISO-Verbindung aufbauen lässt, die man für das setzen der IP-Adresse benötigt. Das funktioniert nur direkt über Netzwerkkabel!
Ist die IP-Adresse der CPU oder des Panels bereits vergeben, funktioniert die Verbindung auch über WLAN-Netzwerke.
Handelt es sich jedoch bei der WLAN-Verbindung um eine IP6-Verbindung, dann funktioniert das nicht einwandfrei.
Man kann das Problem umgehen, indem man in den Netzwerkeinstellung des PG die IP6-Verbindung explizit deaktiviert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2017)

Hallo Sheppard,

danke für diese Infos. Ich werde in Zukunft einfach besser aufpassen müssen, ob die richtige Adresse eingestellt ist.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## ChristophD (23 Februar 2017)

Hi,

für das setzen der IP wird doch kein ISO Protokoll verwendet/genutzt.
Das geht einfach über DCP.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## RogerSchw85 (23 Februar 2017)

Richtig... Und wie will die Steuerung merken das die Verbindung über WLAN aufgebaut wird? Wir haben immer WLAN um auf die Steuerung zu kommen und hatten noch nie Probleme damit...


----------



## Krumnix (23 Februar 2017)

Was mich aktuell echt frustet ist der nicht kompatible Datenbestand von v10 bis v14.
Wir haben nun einen Kunden, welcher von 2009 bis heute mit der 1200er-Reihe kleinere Projekte realisiert. 
Jetzt wollte ein Mitarbeiter dieses Kunden einen Service-Einsatz an den jeweiligen Anlage durchführen.
Dazu musste ich ihm erstmal ein Laptop einrichten, welcher alle Möglichkeiten anbietet auf die jeweilige Steuerungen zu kommen.
Also x VMs erstellt und eingerichtet.

Nur wer bezahlt sowas? Siemens? Wie kann man einem Kunden erklären, dass ein PG einrichten 30h-40h Zeit kostet und man das
logischerweise bezahlt bekommen möchte?! 
Danach musste noch eine Aufwendige Schulung des Mitarbeiters erfolgen, da er sich mit TIA und VMs nicht auskennt.
Das schlimme ist, das zwischen v10 und v14 zwar die Optik relativ gleich ist, aber viele Buttons oder Menüeinträge teilweise andere
Namen haben.
Das ganze "Projekt" hat jetzt 60h Zeit in Anspruch genommen, welche der Kunde erstmal wieder "verdienen" muss.

Im Moment sollen wir Alternativen suchen, ich habe dem Kunden jedoch gesagt, dass ein neues System den gleichen Aufwand
benötigt, welchen wir nun in Siemens investiert haben. Daher ist ein Wechsel nun kostentechnisch zu spät.
Außer v15 ist wieder inkompatible zu den unteren.....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2017)

> Außer v15 ist wieder inkompatible zu den unteren.....



Na davon kannst du ja ausgehen.


----------



## RONIN (23 Februar 2017)

Steht eigentlich irgendwo mit welchsem ServicePack/Update ein TIA-Projekt zuletzt gespeichert wurde?
Die Hauptversion sehe ich an der Dateiendung. Bekommt man aber auch irgendwo das ServicePack und das Update gezeigt?


----------



## John Sheppard (23 Februar 2017)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Richtig... Und wie will die Steuerung merken das die Verbindung über WLAN aufgebaut wird? Wir haben immer WLAN um auf die Steuerung zu kommen und hatten noch nie Probleme damit...



Das funktioniert nur, wenn die IP-Adresse auf der CPU schon definiert ist. 
Wir haben das im Betrieb schon x-mal festgestellt, dass man über WLAN die IP der CPU nicht setzen kann.


----------



## ChristophD (23 Februar 2017)

Hi,

das hängt vom verwendeten Equipment ab.
Wenn der WLAN AP/Router die Weitergabe von DCP und MAC Broadcasting unterstützt so geht das auch mit WLAN.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## John Sheppard (23 Februar 2017)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das hängt vom verwendeten Equipment ab.
> Wenn der WLAN AP/Router die Weitergabe von DCP und MAC Broadcasting unterstützt so geht das auch mit WLAN.
> ...



Hmmmm.... das könnte erklären, warum es bei uns selbst mit unterschiedlichsten Geräten und Kombinationen (Notebooks, Bridges, APs) bisher NIEMALS über WLAN funktioniert hat.

Kannst du eine Empfehlung für WLAN-Equipment geben, welches DCP und MAC Broadcasting unterstützt?


----------



## ChristophD (23 Februar 2017)

Hi,

ich hatte das vor langer zeit mal mit nem Scalance W AP gemacht da ging es ohne Probleme.
Kann aber nicht mehr sagen welche Typ genau das war.

P.S. es gibt hier einen Artverwandten Thread wo genau diese Sache auch behandelt wird und da auch andere Geräte vorgeschlagen wurden mit den es geht.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## vollmi (23 Februar 2017)

Ich hab ich ubiquiti diverse ap's dabei. Und Scalance haben auch bisher alle funktioniert. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Paul (24 Februar 2017)

Was mich momentan total zur Weißglut bringt ist das Hin und Her Gehüpfe
wenn man zwischen Online und Offline Ansicht (Brille) umschaltet.
Jedes mal muss ich den (Mini)Cursor wieder neu suchen, oft ist er sogar aus dem 
sichtbaren Teil verschwunden weil die Ansicht um 2 Netzwerke gesprungen ist.

Eine einzige Zumutung......


----------



## Zombie (24 Februar 2017)

Was mich bei der letzten IBN sehr genervt hat, war diesmal nicht nur das Unvermögen der Software die ver*%&/$$ckte SPS zu finden. Sondern, dass der Unterschied der Bausteine von Online zu Offline nicht einfach erkennbar ist, ob es nur der Zeitstempel oder auch Code ist. Der Kreis ist einfach immer gleich. Ich hab mehrmals viel zu viel Zeit damit verschwendet rauszusuchen wo die Bausteine schon wieder Unterschiede haben, nur weil ich inzwischen intuitiv Speichere und Übersetze.


----------



## Paul (24 Februar 2017)

Zombie schrieb:


> ...Sondern, dass der Unterschied der Bausteine von Online zu Offline nicht einfach erkennbar ist, ob es nur der Zeitstempel oder auch Code ist.....


Das Thema hatten wir vor kurzem auch hier
Bausteinvergleich offline/offline unterschiedliche Projekte, wie ?
Nervt echt, dass einem ständig Unterschiede angezeigt werden die gar keine sind bzw. keine Rolle spielen


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (24 Februar 2017)

Paul schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir vor kurzem auch hier
> Bausteinvergleich offline/offline unterschiedliche Projekte, wie ?
> Nervt echt, dass einem ständig Unterschiede angezeigt werden die gar keine sind bzw. keine Rolle spielen



Das ist echt das letzte! 
Wie man so eine Funktion derart versauen kann ist mir echt ein Rätsel.


----------



## MSB (24 Februar 2017)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Das ist echt das letzte!
> Wie man so eine Funktion derart versauen kann ist mir echt ein Rätsel.


Hier muss ich aber echt mal eine Lanze für Siemens brechen, auch wenn es selten vorkommt ...
Bei denen gibt es wenigstens einen halbwegs sinnvollen Bausteinvergleich, mit dem man Änderungen erkennen kann ... da kannst du bei den allermeisten Konkurrenten maximal davon träumen.
Sicherlich kann man über Details jetzt streiten ...

Frag mich mal, wie dämlich ich manchmal aus der Wäsche gucke, bei Wagos, Panasonics etc. wo der Code unterschiedlich ist wg. neuerer Unterversion, und somit anderer Compilerversion.
Ist es jetzt aktuell, oder doch nicht?


----------



## ducati (25 Februar 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> Hier muss ich aber echt mal eine Lanze für Siemens brechen, auch wenn es selten vorkommt ...


ich denke, es ging darum, dass es im TIA schlechter ist als in Classis. Und das sehe ich auch so...
Gruss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2017)

Ich habe gerade einen neuen Rechner bekommen und möchte TIA installieren. 
Zurzeit Arbeite ich mit V14 benötige aber für Bestandskunden V13.

Also Installation von V13 durchgeführt und habe im Karton von V14 eine CD
Update Collection auf V13SP1UPD9 gefunden. Prima denke ich mir hast du ja alles
beisammen.  

Ich starte die CD, dann kommt eine Meldung, das erst der SP1 installiert sein muss. 

Was das den wieder für ein Blödsinn, können die nicht mal in einer Version Updaten. 

@Siemens, ist euch schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, das Arbeitszeit euren Kunden Geld
kostet? Eure Kunden haben etwas besseres zu tun als sich mit der Fehlgeburt (eher Missgeburt)
die Arbeitszeit zu verschwenden.


----------



## zako (26 Februar 2017)

...Hallo heute ist Sonntag. Das läuft auf Freizeit. *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2017)

zako schrieb:


> ...Hallo heute ist Sonntag. Das läuft auf Freizeit. *ROFL*



Ich versuche das ja schon auf Feierabend oder Sonntags durchzuführen, 
allerdings muss ich das ja auf morgen verschieben, während der offiziellen 
Arbeitszeit.


----------



## Ralle (26 Februar 2017)

TIA kann man normalerweise nur Sonntags installieren.
Anwerfen, gehen, nach 1 Stunde wiederkommen, irgendwas clicken, gehen, nach einer Stunde wiederkommen ...
Aber nur, wenn es nicht zickt. ;-)

PS: RN, installiere das nicht direkt auf den neunen Laptop. Normalerweise sind die VM heute fast genauso schnell wie das native System.
Bei mir kommt der ganze Scheiß nur noch in eine VM. Dann klappt auch das Umziehen ganz schnell. 110 GB umkopiert und fertig.


----------



## Markus (26 Februar 2017)

Du installierst das Zeug allen Ernstes lokal auf einem Rechner??!
Software aus dem Hause SIEMENS wird bei uns schon seit vielen Jahren nur noch in VMs eingesperrt.
Und zwar EINZELHAFT für jedes Produkt und jede Version auf einer eigenen VM - anders ist das doch nicht handhabbar...

Sex ohne Kondom in einem Drogenviertel irgendwo im Nigeria birgt wesentlich weniger Risiken als die Installation von SIEMENS Software auf einem Produktivsystem...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2017)

Nachdem ich den Rechner aus der EDV wiederbekommen habe, hab ich ein Image gezogen
und dann kommt TIA drauf. Ich weiß das man sich mit Virtuellen Maschinen das Leben leichter
macht, aber das erfordert meiner Ansicht nach pro VM eine Windows Lizens.
Jetzt nehme ich dieses nicht auf die leichte Schulter vor 2 Jahren sind wir mal von extern überprüft worden,
da wird willkürlich auf Rechner geschaut ob da alles rechtmäßig Lizensiert ist was MS angeht. 
Da brauchst du dann ja, wenn du mit Siemens arbeitest, pro Rechner 183 VMs und Lizensen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2017)

Das ist das "Orginal" Ich möchte die 2xx durch 3xx ersetzen. Dazu gebe ich bei suchen DB*2 und bei ersetzen DB*3  ein




Beim ersten Durchlauf ersetzt er alle bis auf das DBW253.





Drücke ich dann NOCHMAL auf alle ersetzen wird auch das DBW erwischt. Kann mir das einer erklären ?

Und ich wundere mich warum dieser eine Wert nicht richtig angezeigt wird. Ich kann ja nicht jeden Wert einzeln überprüfen ob die DRECKSSOFTWARE das Ding auch erwischt hat. 

Aber am allermeisten Kotz mich an das AUSCHNEIDEN noch nicht geht. Ein echtes Armutszeugnis für TIA und deren Programmierer...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2017)

Ist dir aufgefallen das er aus 252 -> 253 -> 353 geworden ist.
Sollte das nicht 352 werden?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2017)

Das wird ja immer besser. Das hat TIA im Orginalprojekt nicht gemacht. Oder ? Muss ich mal schauen. Ist schon ein paar Tage her. Hast du eine Idee WARUM dieser Haufen Mist das macht ?

hab ich was übersehen ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2017)

Classic nutzen oder in TIA nur symbolisch arbeiten.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2017)

Ich nutze TIA nur für Visu. Für alles andere nutze ich Classic.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2017)

Für solche Fälle gibt eigentlich keine Lössung


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Februar 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das wird ja immer besser. Das hat TIA im Orginalprojekt nicht gemacht. Oder ? Muss ich mal schauen. Ist schon ein paar Tage her. Hast du eine Idee WARUM dieser Haufen Mist das macht ?
> 
> hab ich was übersehen ?



Das Verhalten ist bei regulären Ausdrücken unter "greedyness" bekannt. D.h. es wird immer versucht einen möglichst langen String zu finden auf den das Suchmuster passt. Wahrscheinlich wird deine Eingabe im TIA-Portal in eine .Net Regex übersetzt. Wenn du dort so eine Regex selber programmierst, dann verhält sie sich genauso wenn du die Regex nicht entsprechend anpasst, dass sie sich nicht mehr so verhält. Bei Textersetzungen kann das eine oder andere Verhalten gewünscht sein. Ich glaube TIA kennt aber nur den * und das ist nicht nur ein sondern mehrere Zeichen, und nimmt den längsten String. Dein Suchen und Ersetzen Muster ist auch nicht eindeutig, es hätte ja auch sein können, dass du nur die 2 am Ende, oder alle ersetzen willst.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2017)

Der Stern * ist als Platzhalter definiert. Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen das ein * für ein Zeichen steht.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 März 2017)

Heute hab ich mal erleben dürfen mit der V14 das ich die 1516-3PN/DP CPU nicht mehr laden konnte.
Aus endlich musste ich die Memory Card neu beschreiben.

Für derjenige die es auch mal braucht :

Warum kann ein Projekt nicht in die S7-1500 CPU geladen werden, obwohl die CPU online erreichbar ist?

https://support.industry.siemens.co...die-cpu-online-erreichbar-ist-?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Punkt 4 und 5 hat geholfen.

Bram


----------



## vollmi (8 März 2017)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> https://support.industry.siemens.co...die-cpu-online-erreichbar-ist-?dti=0&lc=de-WW
> 
> Punkt 4 und 5 hat geholfen.
> 
> Bram



Ich nehme an, bei dem Vorgehen verliert man alle Aktualdaten sowie alle gesicherten Daten auf der Karte?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 März 2017)

Per Drag und Drop schieb Mann nur der Baustein Ordner rüber.
Sprich Startdaten.
Alle andere bleiben unberührt.

ich bin zum glück noch am Schreibtisch..

Bram


----------



## Münchnerjunge (8 März 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich nutze TIA nur für Visu. Für alles andere nutze ich Classic.


 Wow! Ist das nicht ziemlich umständlich wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## Paul (8 März 2017)

Münchnerjunge schrieb:


> Wow! Ist das nicht ziemlich umständlich wenn ich mal fragen darf?


Hab ich auch schon so gemacht
Ist nicht halb so nervenaufreibend wie die PLC in TIA zu machen


----------



## erzteufele (8 März 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich nutze TIA nur für Visu. Für alles andere nutze ich Classic.



ich ebendso.
mit dem proxy einbinden in tia geht´s sogar ein bisschen schneller als mit winccflex


----------



## ducati (8 März 2017)

Münchnerjunge schrieb:


> Wow! Ist das nicht ziemlich umständlich wenn ich mal fragen darf?



nee, ueberhaupt nicht umstaendlich, wenn man die Schnittstellen-DBs ordentlich definiert.

Gruss.


----------



## PN/DP (8 März 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> nee, ueberhaupt nicht umstaendlich, wenn man die Schnittstellen-DBs ordentlich definiert.


Jo, und vor allem verleidet es den HMI-Designer nicht, alle möglichen (unabgesprochenen) Variablen und E und A und IDB-Var in die HMI zu ziehen, vor allem wenn der HMI-Designer und der PLC-Programmierer die selbe Person ist.

Harald


----------



## Münchnerjunge (9 März 2017)

Okay, das ist interessant. Wusste gar nicht, dass es scheinbar doch einige so handhaben...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2017)

Ich nutze ja ganz gerne Textorentierte Sprachen, in Classic war es AWL und in TIA SCL.
Gefreut habe ich mich über die neue Funktion 'REGION' mit den Übersichtsfenster.

Besser währe es natürlich wenn es Siemens hinbekommen würde, wenn man eine 
UnterRegion auf macht, das diese im Übersichtsfenster die gleiche Reihenfolge bekommen
wie im Programmfenster. 




Schön ist aber das Siemens diesen Bug auch in der TIA Online Hilfe Dokumentiert hat


----------



## Ralle (9 März 2017)

@RN

Änlich ist es ja mit den Querverweisen, da steht oben in der Liste das letzte Vorkommen des Elementes im Baustein, äußerst lästig. (Oder ich hab mal wieder einen der 3000 Schalter falsch ;-) )


----------



## ducati (10 März 2017)

Bei der Inbetriebnahme in den letzten Wochen mehrfach der Fall, dass bei kleinsten Änderungen und nicht reproduzierbar, entweder DBs reinitialisiert werden oder sogar beim Laden ein CPU Stopp angefordert wird! Bei S7-1515 und TIA v13 SP1 Upd9.

Änderungen im laufenden Betrieb an wichtigen Anlagen sind somit mit einer S7-1500 NICHT MÖGLICH !!!

so viel zum tollen TIA.

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2017)

> Änderungen im laufenden Betrieb an wichtigen Anlagen sind somit mit einer S7-1500 NICHT MÖGLICH



Erzähl mal was neues :-(

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Paul (10 März 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> ....entweder DBs reinitialisiert werden oder sogar beim Laden ein CPU Stopp angefordert wird! ...


Und wenn du dann sagst 
"Okay übertragen wir nicht sofort und warten bis wir mal anhalten können"
dann kannst du trotzdem nichts mehr weitermachen, weil Du alle anderen Bausteine auch nicht mehr beobachten kannst.


----------



## Krumnix (10 März 2017)

Tja, willkommen in dem Zeitalter der Hochsprachen. Je mehr sowas in die SPS-Welt Einzug hält, um so schlimmer wird es. Dann muss erst der Code kompiliert werden und kann das erst Übertragen werden, was aber nur geht, wenn das laufende Programm beendet wird -.-
Ich mag Hochsprache nicht in der SPS-Welt. Das sind zwei ganz unterschiedliche Konzepte. Nur weil irgendwelche Hochsprachler nicht mehr weiter kommen und lieber in unseren Teichen fischen wollen, müssen wir den Unsinn bei uns drin habe?! -.-

Bei anderen Steuerungsherstellern fängt das ganze auch langsam an.... Schade schade schade.


----------



## ducati (10 März 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Erzähl mal was neues :-(
> 
> Mit Grüßen



ich versuche halt nachzuvollziehen, wann und warum der CPU Stopp gefordert wird...

bisher dachte ich eigentlich, nur bei sehr vielen oder bestimmten Änderungen im Programm...

aber heut früh war ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, seit gestern Abend nur 2 Kommentare in nem DB geändert zu haben.
(zusätzlich allerdings noch einige Änderungen in den 3 Panels welche im selben TIA Projekt liegen, aber die sollten ja keine Auswirkungen auf nen benötigten CPU Stopp haben)

Also mir wäre sehr geholfen, wenn wir ne Liste zusammenstellen könnten, welche/wieviele Änderungen man machen kann und welche nicht. Aber bei mir schient das ganze nicht reproduzierbar zu sein...

Gruß.


----------



## Münchnerjunge (10 März 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> ich versuche halt nachzuvollziehen, wann und warum der CPU Stopp gefordert wird...
> 
> bisher dachte ich eigentlich, nur bei sehr vielen oder bestimmten Änderungen im Programm...
> 
> ...


Und ich dachte bisher immer, dass bei jeglicher Änderung eines DB's dieser auch reinitialisiert werden muss (was natürlich auch beinhaltet, dass eine Anpassung der Variablen in einem FB die Reinitialisierung erfordert..)?? Das Anfordern eines Stops erschien mir bisher auch immer sehr willkürlich und unvorhersehbar..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2017)

Hallo ducati,

war nicht böse gemeit. Ich musste leider auch schon kläglich feststellen, dass ich nur beim einfügen eines DB für eine Timerfunktion
die CPU stoppen musste. So richtig nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht, da es anscheinend nicht immer der Fall ist.

Aber letztendlich ist es kein Spass mehr, beim Kunden wegen einfügen von Kleinigkeiten die ganze Produktion zu stoppen.
Kostet halt alles Zeit => Geld und Nerven

Mit Grüßen


----------



## vollmi (10 März 2017)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Tja, willkommen in dem Zeitalter der Hochsprachen. Je mehr sowas in die SPS-Welt Einzug hält, um so schlimmer wird es. Dann muss erst der Code kompiliert werden und kann das erst Übertragen werden, was aber nur geht, wenn das laufende Programm beendet wird -.-
> Ich mag Hochsprache nicht in der SPS-Welt. Das sind zwei ganz unterschiedliche Konzepte. Nur weil irgendwelche Hochsprachler nicht mehr weiter kommen und lieber in unseren Teichen fischen wollen, müssen wir den Unsinn bei uns drin habe?! -.-



Nunja, ich würde jetzt das Siemens SCL nicht als Hochsprache bezeichnen. Das wird ja auch immernoch genau so abgearbeitet wie der restliche SPS Code auch. Das kann siemens also keinesfalls vorschieben warum die CPU nun in Stop gehen muss weil SCL so hochkomplex ist.

Selbst bei den ODK Tauglichen CPUs welche Hochsprachen beherrschen, sehe ich kein Grund für erzwungene Stopps und Inits. Siemens müsste uns einfach wieder das Recht geben, selbst zu entscheiden was zum Konsistenten Download gehört. Mir würde es sogar reichen wenn ich IDBs, DBs etc aus der Konsistenzprüfung ausnehmen könnte.

Aber so wie ich Siemens kenne, ist das neue System so aufgebaut das man selbst wenn man nur den Variablenamen ändert diese am Schluss an völlig neuen Speicheradressen landet.

mfG René


----------



## inspectorgadjet (10 März 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Siemens müsste uns einfach wieder das Recht geben, selbst zu entscheiden was zum Konsistenten Download gehört. Mir würde es sogar reichen wenn ich IDBs, DBs etc aus der Konsistenzprüfung ausnehmen könnte.



Das kann Siemens nicht mehr, weil sie die komplette Konsistenzprüfung in den Compiler ausgelagert haben. Angeblich aus Performance gründen, laut Aussage eines Siemens Mitarbeiters. D.H. es wird zur Laufzeit nicht mehr geprüft, ob der Baustein vorhanden ist, bevor er aufgerufen wird.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 März 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nunja, ich würde jetzt das Siemens SCL nicht als Hochsprache bezeichnen. Das wird ja auch immernoch genau so abgearbeitet wie der restliche SPS Code auch. Das kann siemens also keinesfalls vorschieben warum die CPU nun in Stop gehen muss weil SCL so hochkomplex ist.



Das fängt bei den Timern (TON etc.) doch schon an, dass diese zwar wie Funktionen bzw. Funktionsbausteine aussehen, sich aber völlig anders verhalten.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (10 März 2017)

Man kann doch db's erweitern ohne zu initialisieren! einfach die Speicherreserve aktivieren


----------



## ducati (10 März 2017)

Münchnerjunge schrieb:


> Und ich dachte bisher immer, dass bei jeglicher Änderung eines DB's dieser auch reinitialisiert werden muss (was natürlich auch beinhaltet, dass eine Anpassung der Variablen in einem FB die Reinitialisierung erfordert..)?? Das Anfordern eines Stops erschien mir bisher auch immer sehr willkürlich und unvorhersehbar..



also DBs werden reinitialisiert wenn:
- vorhandene Variablennamen geändert werden
- Variablen hinzugefügt werden (ausser man nutzt die Speicherreserve)

DBs werden normalerweise nicht reinitialisiert:
- wenn man Kommentare ändert

bei mir heute morgen wurde nach 2 Kommentaränderungen in einem DB dieser Db ja nicht reorganisiert, aber dafür die CPU in Stop gesetzt

Wann nen CPU Stopp erforderlich wird, ist mir völlig unvorhersehbar.

Letzte Woche hatte ich den Fall, dass ich mit "Momentaufnahme der Beobachtungswerte" und "Momentaufnahme als Startwerte übernehmen" mir 20 DBs gleichzeitig sichern wollte. Danach gibt's "klugerweise" Online/Offline Unterschiede. Als ich diese dann wieder in die SPS laden wollte ging das auch nur über CPU Stop.

Also das ganze ist ne große Scheisse. Für wichige Anlagen der Prozessautomatisierung nie und nimmer zu gebrauchen!

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (10 März 2017)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Man kann doch db's erweitern ohne zu initialisieren! einfach die Speicherreserve aktivieren



Das geht aber nur bei "optimierten" DBs und ein Ändern von Variablennamen oder Einfügen von Variablen mittendrinn geht selbst damit nicht. Ausserdem reinitialisert TIA auch sonst abundzu willkürlich mal ohne Vorwarnung...

Gruß.


----------



## RONIN (10 März 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Letzte Woche hatte ich den Fall, dass ich mit "Momentaufnahme der Beobachtungswerte" und "Momentaufnahme als Startwerte übernehmen" mir 20 DBs gleichzeitig sichern wollte. Danach gibt's "klugerweise" Online/Offline Unterschiede. Als ich diese dann wieder in die SPS laden wollte ging das auch nur über CPU Stop.


Welchen Firmwarestand hat deine 1515?
Dachte eigentlich bei den neueren wäre die Anzahl der Bausteine zum Laden/Reinitialisieren ohne CPU-Stop mittlerweile auf nem höhren Level. Normalerweise sicher größer 20 Bausteine.
Oder ist das wenn die Datenmenge die eingespielt werden soll größer als der restliche freie RAM-Speicher wird?

Ansonsten muss ich zustimmen, das "Laden ohne Reinitialisieren" ist wirklich nicht mehr als ein schlechtes Trostpflaster/Witz.


----------



## ducati (10 März 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> Welchen Firmwarestand hat deine 1515?
> Dachte eigentlich bei den neueren wäre die Anzahl der Bausteine zum Laden/Reinitialisieren ohne CPU-Stop mittlerweile auf nem höhren Level. Normalerweise sicher größer 20 Bausteine.
> Oder ist das wenn die Datenmenge die eingespielt werden soll größer als der restliche freie RAM-Speicher wird?.



6ES7 515-2AM01-0AB0 Hardware 2 Firmware V 1.8.4
TIA V13 SP1 Upd9
Ladespeicher frei 78%
Arbeitsspeicher frei 70%
Arbeitsspeicher Daten frei 97%
Remanenzspeicher frei 86%

zumindest wenn man der Onlineanzeige glauben soll.

Auf V14 und FW 2.1.x rüste ich nicht hoch, dass ist mir zu heiss. 

Gruß.


----------



## nutellahase (12 März 2017)

Funktioniert das noch bei jemanden wenn man vorher das Projekt unter einem anderen Namen sichtert und danach OFFLINE z.b. den OB1 löscht, das Programm es nicht mehr überreißt und man sämtliche Bausteine ohne Stopp übertragen kann? Online ist der OB1 ja immer noch vorhanden der Compiler glaubt aber irgendwie dass die Bausteine nicht aufgerufen werden und lässt alle ohne Macken reinspielen.


----------



## Paul (13 März 2017)

nutellahase schrieb:


> ....... das Programm es nicht mehr überreißt und man sämtliche Bausteine ohne Stopp übertragen kann? ....... der Compiler glaubt aber irgendwie dass die Bausteine nicht aufgerufen werden und lässt alle ohne Macken reinspielen.



Kapiere die Vorgehensweise irgendwie nicht.
Was ist schlimm dran wenn man ohne Stopp übertragen kann?

Ich wäre SEHR VORSICHTIG dabei, einem laufenden Programm den OB1 wegzunehmen.
Da bleibt doch alles "kleben" so wie es im letzten Zyklus war.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 März 2017)

> und man sämtliche Bausteine ohne Stopp übertragen kann?





> Was ist schlimm dran wenn man ohne Stopp übertragen kann?



Er findet ja positiv, wenn man ohne Stopp laden kann. Allerdings muss ich dir auch recht geben.
Den OB1 entfernen und dann laden, da wäre ich an laufenden Anlagen auch mehr als vorsichtig.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Paul (13 März 2017)

nutellahase schrieb:


> Funktioniert das noch bei jemanden wenn man vorher das Projekt unter einem anderen Namen sichtert und danach OFFLINE z.b. den OB1 löscht, das Programm es nicht mehr überreißt und man sämtliche Bausteine ohne Stopp übertragen kann? Online ist der OB1 ja immer noch vorhanden der Compiler glaubt aber irgendwie dass die Bausteine nicht aufgerufen werden und lässt alle ohne Macken reinspielen.


Je öfter ich mir den Post durchlese, um so weniger werde ich schlau draus was er meint.

Ich persönlich bin schon jedes mal froh wenn nach dem Übertragen überhaupt noch was läuft.
Käme nie auf die Idee aus 2 Projekten nur Fragmente in die CPU zu laden oder darauf zu hoffen, dass 
der OB1 unangetastet bleibt.
TIA wird mit seiner Konsistenz-Zwangsneurose dem ohnehin wahrscheinlich einen Riegel vorschieben


----------



## erzteufele (13 März 2017)

Paul schrieb:


> TIA ... Konsistenz-Zwangsneurose



:sm11: des passt so gut leider schon fast zu traurig um lustig zu sein


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 März 2017)

Vielleicht lässt sich TIA da überlisten, denn die Stop- oder Gesamtladen-Anforderung generiert ja nicht die CPU sondern das TIA-Portal. Wenn TIA also keinen Grund sieht, dann könnte es wohl auch so gehen.
Ob das dann alles glatt läuft ist die andere Frage, z.B. was mit den online vorhandenen Daten passiert.

Wenn bei Step7 Classic mit PCS7 und CFC programmiert wird, dann ist nach einer Schnittstellenänderung auch ein Stop und Gesamtladen notwendig. Da musste man sich auch so behelfen, den zu ändernden Baustein zu duplizieren, die Schnittstelle anzupassen und dann neu einzufügen. Bei FBs geht das dann zwar nicht stoßfrei in den Instanzdaten, aber zumindest ohne SPS-Stop.


----------



## nutellahase (13 März 2017)

Der OB bleibt ja online in der Steuerung! Wie Thomas schon richtig vermutet, dürfte das TIA Portal beim Generieren dadurch überlistet werden, dass es glaubt dass durch das "fehlen" des OBs kein Baustein aufgerufen wird bzw. Online nicht vorhanden ist. Also so, wie wenn man jetzt einen komplett neuen FB,DB Aufruf einketten möchte. Da spielt man auch zuerst die beiden Bausteine rein und dann den Aufruf (das geht ja wie in Classic), zumindest wollte da die CPU bei uns noch nie in Stop gehen. Ich rede aber von einer 300er Steuerung by the Way


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 März 2017)

nutellahase schrieb:


> Ich rede aber von einer 300er Steuerung by the Way



Achso.
Bei einer 300/400er würde ich den TIA-Zauber ganz einfach überlisten, und diese in Classic programmieren.


----------



## nutellahase (13 März 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Achso.
> Bei einer 300/400er würde ich den TIA-Zauber ganz einfach überlisten, und diese in Classic programmieren.



Aber nicht, wenn dir der Maschinenbauer die Maschine leider schon mit TIA ausliefert!


----------



## Hesse (13 März 2017)

nutellahase schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn dir der Maschinenbauer die Maschine leider schon mit TIA ausliefert!


 

  Kann man nicht auch von TIA nach Classic migrieren .....

  duck und wech.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2017)

Sagt mal das war doch schon bei WinFlex so blöde gemacht, das unter den Eigenschaften, 
die Eingabefelder so schmal waren das lange Variablen Namen nicht komplett dargestellt 
werden.




Ich weiß das bei Siemens, die Anlagen so riesig und unübersichtlich sind, das in der Regel
für die Variablen Namen "Wert1"; "Wert2" usw. ausreichen. Aber in der Praxis, also die 
echten Anwender haben doch schon mal etwas längere bezeichnungen. 
Warum eigentlich ....?

Anstatt einfach den Vorhanden Platz zu nutzen, bekommt man die 'Gelbe Pest' auf dem Bildschirm.

Ergonomie heute ...


----------



## vollmi (16 März 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ergonomie heute ...



Wer braucht denn Ergonomie wenn er klickibunti haben kann.
Ich kanns immernoch nicht begreifen, warum man etwas neu erfindet das es schon gibt. Die Oberfläche und Styleguide von Microsoft zu nehmen wäre doch sicher bedeutend billiger gewesen (Wenns denn überhaupt was gekostet hätte). Aber nein man erfindet alles neu und möglichst so das es sich völlig anders bedienen lässt als jedes andere Programmiersystem auf dem Markt.

Sorry bei einem FullHD Bildschirm (so ziemlich standard bei allen Notebooks*1). Hat man wenn man nicht ständig Fenster ein und ausblendet irgendwas in grösse einer Briefmarke als Platz für den Code. Und das obwohl 30% des Bildschirms nichts darstellen muss ausser leerer grauer Fläche.

*1 Notebook = Das Werkzeug das man auf der Baustelle dabei hat. Wird üblicherweise nicht mit drei 24" Bildschirmen und UHD Auflösung angeboten.


----------



## Ralle (16 März 2017)

@RN

Ja, das war da auch schon so.
Ein User hier hatte mal Patchdateien zur Verfügung gestellt, dann waren die Felder länger. Das rauszusuchen dauert aber lange, denn das muß man über "trial and error" finden.
Siemens ist ganz offensichtlich nicht in der Lage oder gewillt das zu ändern, die wissen das definitiv seit mind. 5 Jahren, es interessiert einfach niemanden dort. 
Da sieht man auch, dass die Programmierer bei Siemens das niemals richtig testen. Miniprojekte mit 6 Bausteinen und Variablenbezeichnungen wie TestDB.Var1, das paßt halt rein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 März 2017)

> Ein User hier hatte mal Patchdateien zur Verfügung gestellt



Das müsste dieser sein:

WinCC flexible Auswahlfelder für Variable, Textliste, Grafikliste verlängert

Mit Grüßen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 März 2017)

Ich kämpfe übrigens auch immer mit den Feldlängen da wir mit vielen variablen Indexen arbeiten und ich meißtens
nach dem kopieren ganz rechts die Indexvariable ändern muss. Also immer die Stelle, welche man nicht sieht.
Also mit der Maus anklicken und ganz rüber scrollen. Wenn ich es dann geändert habe und Enter gedrückt habe,
kann ich nicht einmal sehen, ob es korrekt übernommen wurde, da es wieder aus dem sichtbaren Bereich raus ist.
Also zum kontrollieren noch mal anklicken..........


Mit Grüßen


PS, ich kämpfe damit seit den Anfängen von WinCC flex, habe es auf jeder SPS-Drives bei den entsprechenden Ständen
      angesprochen und es wurde jedes mal versichert: "Wir leiten es weiter, es wird sich drum gekümmert". Jetzt sind 10 oder 12
      Jahre vorbei. Passiert ist NICHTS


----------



## Paul (16 März 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ein User hier hatte mal Patchdateien zur Verfügung gestellt, dann waren die Felder länger. Das rauszusuchen dauert aber lange, denn das muß man über "trial and error" finden.



Das ist nicht so schwer zu finden.
Ist im Unterforum HMI gleich als erster Beitrag mit WICHTIG festgetackert.


----------



## Ralle (16 März 2017)

@vollmi

Aber Siemens hat anscheinend reagiert. Hab eben mal auf der Siemens-Seite nachgeschaut, die Bilder mit den Typen, die im Hemd vor riesigen Monitoren sitzen und durch ein Glasfenster in eine lupensaubere Produktionhalle hinuntersehen kann ich nicht mehr auf Anhieb finden. (Ist bei der Installation der TIA-Software aber noch dabei, denke ich) So kann man das auch machen, Laptop hn und das Problem ist gelöst. LOL


----------



## Ralle (16 März 2017)

Paul schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nicht so schwer zu finden.
> Ist im Unterforum HMI gleich als erster Beitrag mit WICHTIG festgetackert.



Nein, mit finden meinte ich nicht das Thema, sondern die Stellem in Code, an denen man patchen muß. ;-)


----------



## vollmi (16 März 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> @vollmi
> 
> Aber Siemens hat anscheinend reagiert. Hab eben mal auf der Siemens-Seite nachgeschaut, die Bilder mit den Typen, die im Hemd vor riesigen Monitoren sitzen und durch ein Glasfenster in eine lupensaubere Produktionhalle hinuntersehen kann ich nicht mehr auf Anhieb finden. (Ist bei der Installation der TIA-Software aber noch dabei, denke ich) So kann man das auch machen, Laptop hn und das Problem ist gelöst. LOL



Ach dabei dachte ich, dass ist nunmal so. Wenn ich in der Automobilbranche arbeiten würde hätte ich auch immer n Bürosessel dabei und würde die Maschine aus nem klimatisiertem Kabäuschen in betrieb setzen.
Weil Siemens legt doch den Schwerpunkt offenkundig auf die Automobilbranche. Die können es sich ja leisten, die Fertigung bei jeder Pipifaxänderung und Softwaredownload neu starten zu müssen.

mfG René


----------



## Stefan592 (16 März 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Sorry bei einem FullHD Bildschirm (so ziemlich standard bei allen Notebooks*1). Hat man wenn man nicht ständig Fenster ein und ausblendet irgendwas in grösse einer Briefmarke als Platz für den Code. Und das obwohl 30% des Bildschirms nichts darstellen muss ausser leerer grauer Fläche.
> 
> *1 Notebook = Das Werkzeug das man auf der Baustelle dabei hat. Wird üblicherweise nicht mit drei 24" Bildschirmen und UHD Auflösung angeboten.



Die Industrie hat doch schon darauf reagiert. http://www.techbook.de/entertainment/warum-dieser-verrueckte-laptop-drei-bildschirme-hat


stefan


----------



## vollmi (16 März 2017)

Stefan592 schrieb:


> Die Industrie hat doch schon darauf reagiert. http://www.techbook.de/entertainment/warum-dieser-verrueckte-laptop-drei-bildschirme-hat



Ja Razer ist bekannt dafür perfekte Hardware für Industrie zu entwickeln 
Matchranking im TIA Portal. Darauf warten wir doch alle ^^

mfG René


----------



## PN/DP (16 März 2017)

Stefan592 schrieb:


> Die Industrie hat doch schon darauf reagiert. http://www.techbook.de/entertainment/warum-dieser-verrueckte-laptop-drei-bildschirme-hat


Marktverfügbarkeit dauert wohl noch eine Weile - der Prototyp wurde prompt geklaut.

Harald


----------



## Ralle (16 März 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Marktverfügbarkeit dauert wohl noch eine Weile - der Prototyp wurde prompt geklaut.
> 
> Harald



Und ich wette, das war ein TIA-Programmierer oder Siemens selbst!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 März 2017)

> Und ich wette, das war ein TIA-Programmierer oder Siemens selbst!



Ich vermute mal jemand mit einem dringenden TIA Projekt. Praktisch eine Verzweiflungstat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2017)

Das Dumme ist nur das man mit drei Bildschirmen nichts Anfangen kann,
in TIA sind 75% der Flächen ein grauer Hintergrund, auf Bildschirm 1 findet
man oben Links in der Ecke ein Abgeschnittenes Eingabefeld, was man nicht
aufziehen kann und mit einen Gelben PopUp überdeckt ist, darin steht:
*Automatisieren Sie in fünf Minuten, was früher nur eine gedauert hat*


----------



## Krumnix (17 März 2017)

Ich hab mal aus Spass so ein Mauskilometer-Zähler installiert und mitlaufen lassen.
Dann ein kleines Projekt mit bissel Hardware und paar Bausteine erstellt. 

S7 Classic v5.5 Zeitaufwand: 281 min, gefahrene Meter 471m -> 1,67m / min
TIA V14 Zeitaufwand: 347 min, gefahrene Meter 694m -> 2m / min

Ich bin echt schneller unterwegs ^^


----------



## vollmi (17 März 2017)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Ich bin echt schneller unterwegs ^^



Ich bin für eine Raserinitiative!


----------



## ducati (17 März 2017)

also mit TIA 50% Mehraufwand. Das deckt sich mit meinen Schaetzungen...


----------



## Krumnix (17 März 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> also mit TIA 50% Mehraufwand. Das deckt sich mit meinen Schaetzungen...



Nicht nur der Mehraufwand ist hier interessant, bzw. negativ. Wer bezahlt uns dann den Mehr-Verschleiß an der Maus, am Mauspad, an den Handgelenken usw. 
So richtig zufrieden kann man da nicht mehr sein, wenn man sowas mitmachen muss....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 März 2017)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Nicht nur der Mehraufwand ist hier interessant, bzw. negativ. Wer bezahlt uns dann den Mehr-Verschleiß an der Maus, am Mauspad, an den Handgelenken usw.
> So richtig zufrieden kann man da nicht mehr sein, wenn man sowas mitmachen muss....



Du musst das anders rechnen, so wie es bei anderen "Wirtschaftsproblemen" auch gerechnet wird.
Dadurch, dass du jetzt unproduktiver bist, aber die Arbeit die gleiche geblieben ist, müssen um die gleiche Arbeit weiterhin erledigen zu können mehr Personen eingestellt werden. Das heißt Aufschwung, weniger Arbeitslose.
Und wenn du öfters krank wirst, unterstützt du damit auch noch Gesundheitsindustrie, Pharma, Ärzte, Pflegepersonal, etc. Also wieder gut für alle.
Und wenn deine Maus schneller kaputt geht, heißt das, du musst öfters eine neue kaufen. Wieder gut.


----------



## Münchnerjunge (30 März 2017)

Hat jemand von euch diese Funktion schon einmal eingestzt? Ist es sinnvoll bzw. ratsam und wenn ja, wann verwendet ihr sie? 






Edit:

Thema wurde schon von einiger Zeit angerissen: TIA Portal DB Laden ohne reinitialisieren



EditII:

Was mich grade etwas zur kleinen Begeisterung treibt ist die Tatsache, dass ich nun innerhalb eines FUP/KOP Bausteines nicht nur AWL-Netzwerke einfügen kann, sondern auch welche in SCL. Das spart m.E. an manchen Stellen doch deutlich an Zeit ein.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (30 März 2017)

Wir brauchen das fast bei jeder Inbetriebnahme. Du musst einfach deine Struktur des Projektes so aufbauen das es gut funktioniert, da leider Strukts nicht erweitert werden können.

Das mit SCL finde ich auch genial


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 März 2017)

Hat das auch schon mal jemand bei sich entdeckt?

Bei mir schimmert unter einer Meldezeile, die in einer Vorlage ist, ein
Teil von meinen Startbild durch. Ich konnte das jetzt verifizieren, indem ich
eine zweite Zeile eingefügt habe. Ich befinde mich aber nicht mehr auf dem
Startbild.




Zur Zeit tritt es bei V14 auf einer PC Runtime auf.


----------



## Münchnerjunge (30 März 2017)

Ohne die vorige Frage übergehen zu wollen...

Ich habe seit V14 das Problem, dass ich im SCL Editor beim Drücken der STRG Taste bei einem Mausklick auf einen Baustein den ich als Instanz aufrufe in diesen Baustein springe. Das wird dadurch angezeigt, dass alle Bausteine beim Drücken der STRG-Taste blau unterstrichen werden, quasi ein Link werden.

Weiß jemand wie ich diesen Schrott ausschalten kann? Das ist fürchterlich ätzend, wenn man die Bausteine per STRG+C und STRG+V einfach umbenennen möchte und die STRG Taste mal zu früh drückt bzw. spät löslässt. Dann öffnet sich nämlich direkt der Baustein und fügt den Text aus der Zwischenablage in diesen ein.

 Spätestens nach dem 5. mal würde man am liebsten...


----------



## IBFS (2 April 2017)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Tja, willkommen in dem Zeitalter der Hochsprachen. Je mehr sowas in die SPS-Welt Einzug hält, um so schlimmer wird es. Dann muss erst der Code kompiliert werden und kann das erst Übertragen werden, was aber nur geht, wenn das laufende Programm beendet wird -.-



Das ist definitiv falsch. Ich programmiere mit ST und selbst bei die Uraltversion Indralogic kann man in fast allen Fällen Deltaladen im Run machen. Mit OPCON machen ich das jeden Tag duzende Male.


----------



## IBFS (2 April 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sagt mal das war doch schon bei WinFlex so blöde gemacht, das unter den Eigenschaften,
> die Eingabefelder so schmal waren das lange Variablen Namen nicht komplett dargestellt
> werden.
> 
> ...



diesem MIST kritisiere ich seit Flex 2004. Hat etwas von Ignoranz oder Arroganz, dass das SIEMENS
seit über 10 Jahren nicht richtig macht.


----------



## Crack123 (2 April 2017)

Freue mich schon wenn irgendwas nicht geht und der Relativ einfache Instandhalter vor nem Hochsprachenprogramm sitzt und sagt : Ich  nix wissen ?!


----------



## IBFS (2 April 2017)

Crack123 schrieb:


> Freue mich schon wenn irgendwas nicht geht und der Relativ einfache Instandhalter vor nem Hochsprachenprogramm sitzt und sagt : Ich  nix wissen ?!



Komplexe Software lässt sich ab einem bestimmten Grad nicht mehr mit KOP und FUP realisieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt mach ich mittlerweile einfache Sachen wie Bitverknüpfungen in SCL,
wenn ich in TIA sehe wie Symbole in KOP und FUP umgebrochen werden, ist das für mich
noch unlesbarer.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hat das auch schon mal jemand bei sich entdeckt?
> 
> Bei mir schimmert unter einer Meldezeile, die in einer Vorlage ist, ein
> Teil von meinen Startbild durch. Ich konnte das jetzt verifizieren, indem ich
> ...



Das Problem habe. Ich auch in den Griff bekommen, bei meinen
neuen Rechner, habe ich die Bildschirm Darstellung meinen Alter
angepasst auf 125%, dann kommt so ein dreck dabei raus.

So macht Siemens eine vernünftige Auslese, mit 60 muss man 
in Rente gehen, weil man nicht mehr erkennen kann was da so 
auf dem Bildschirm vor sich geht.


----------



## Crack123 (2 April 2017)

IBFS schrieb:


> Komplexe Software lässt sich ab einem bestimmten Grad nicht mehr mit KOP und FUP realisieren.



Natürlich stimmt das, dennoch sind viele Sachen ein Wahnsinn für den Normalo Menschen nachzuvollziehen ohne Hochsprachenstudium


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2017)

Für das bischen SCL in TIA braucht Mann doch kein großen Kenntnisse 
in Hochsprache, 90% ist doch If..Then...Else.


----------



## PN/DP (2 April 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Für das bischen SCL in TIA braucht Mann doch kein großen Kenntnisse
> in Hochsprache, 90% ist doch If..Then...Else.


Das denken sich viele SCL/ST-Programmierer wohl auch 
Und dann muß doch der Instandhalter ins SCL-Programm schauen weil die Anlage steht, weil weder IF noch ELSIF zutreffen und der Programmierer kein ELSE für nötig gehalten hatte...
Oder weil 400 Zeilen weiter unten mit einem weiteren Sonder/Spezial/Spaghetti/Angst-IF alle vorherigen IFs über den Haufen geworfen werden...

SCL halte ich für ungeeignet für logische Verknüpfungen, weil diese "Hochsprache" Programmierer ohne Plan zum losprogrammieren unvollständiger Verknüpfungen animiert.

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2017)

Macht ja nichts, du bist ja in der Fischbearbeitung tätig,
dann kann ich ja weiter Spaghetti machen. 

Übrigens habe ich in meiner 30 Jährigen Tätigkeit, noch keinen
Kunden ein Programm aushändigen müssen, anscheinend gibt 
es gar keine Instandhalter mehr.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 April 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt mach ich mittlerweile einfache Sachen wie Bitverknüpfungen in SCL,
> wenn ich in TIA sehe wie Symbole in KOP und FUP umgebrochen werden, ist das für mich
> noch unlesbarer.



Mir geht das mit TIA genau so.
Bei Große Symbolik ist FUP nicht so tolle.
Doch muss ich dort goldene Mitte finden (oder es lassen). Auch für die Instandhaltung.
Aber noch schlimmer für, lass ich es so sagen, #Angst-für-das-neue-Kollegen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 April 2017)

mal ganz Ehrlich man kann in FUP, KOP, AWL oder SCL alles gleich unübersichtlich gestalten

Das mit den vergessen ELSE kann man einfach so nicht stehen lassen, da genauso
ein Setzen ohne Rücksetzen Programmiert werden kann, das hat nichts mit Sprache
zu tun. Am Ende eines Baustein wird dann genauso wie bei einer IF Answeisung mal
eben wieder ein Reset in KOP gemacht.
Ein If..Then..Else ist nämlich nichts anderes wie ein SR-Glied.

Eine 'UND' Verknüpfung mit 30 Operanden ist in KOP oder FUP genauso unübersichtlich wie in 
allen Sprachen.

Das sind die ewig gleichen Totschlagargumente, warum man es nicht in das Jahr 2000
schafft und sich schön an das hält was mal mit S5 geschaffen wurde.


----------



## vollmi (3 April 2017)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Mir geht das mit TIA genau so.
> Bei Große Symbolik ist FUP nicht so tolle.



Wobei lange Symbolik war schon in Step7 FUP der Horror. Da ging ja ein Baustein mit 3 Anschlüssen schnell mal über zwei Seiten.

Aber Symbolik lässt sich halt schwer richtig kurz halten wenn man denn diese wirklich in Objekte strukturieren will.


----------



## RONIN (3 April 2017)

Bei der Diskussion wundert mich immer warum man das FUP nicht zumindest ein bisschen ins 21. Jahrhundert geholt hat. Zum Beispiel so ein wenig CFC-mäßig dass man Werte per Verbindung weitergeben kann und Blöcke ggf. frei anordnen kann... Wäre dann wohl zu nahe an CFC aber das FUP hätte man eben auch gleich damit verschmelzen können.

Stattdessen hat man sowas...



Immerhin gibt es die Ausrede "Übersichtlicher geht's nicht weil ich in dem Baustein nur mit Darstellung X arbeiten kann" nicht mehr.


----------



## bike (3 April 2017)

Also muss man wirklich einfache Verknüpfungen in SCL machen?
Bei uns ist es so, dass für bestimmte Funktionen die passende Sprache genommen wird.
Also Daten in KOP sind doof. Schrittketten in SCL ebenso.

Und wer sagt er musste nie ein Programm an den Kunden weiter geben, dem empfehle ich Kontakt mit den Autobastlern.
Da muss auch eine Legende abgegeben werden mit welcher Software und welcher Version was wie und warum erstellt wird / wurde.


bike


----------



## StructuredTrash (3 April 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das denken sich viele SCL/ST-Programmierer wohl auch
> Und dann muß doch der Instandhalter ins SCL-Programm schauen weil die Anlage steht, weil weder IF noch ELSIF zutreffen und der Programmierer kein ELSE für nötig gehalten hatte...
> Oder weil 400 Zeilen weiter unten mit einem weiteren Sonder/Spezial/Spaghetti/Angst-IF alle vorherigen IFs über den Haufen geworfen werden...
> 
> ...



Wer so etwas abliefert,

```
IF in1 THEN
   IF in2 THEN
      out:=TRUE;
   END_IF
END_IF
IF NOT in1 THEN
   out:=FALSE;
END_IF
IF NOT in2 THEN
   out:=FALSE;
END_IF
```
(ist das schon die schlimmste Möglichkeit?), sollte in keiner Sprache PLC-Programme schreiben.
Aber ein

```
out:=in1 AND in2;
```
ist doch nicht weniger übersichtlich als die FUP/KOP-Variante.


----------



## hucki (3 April 2017)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> ```
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]IF in1 THEN[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]   IF in2 THEN[/FONT]
> ...


Nö, da fehlt bei den IFs überall noch das "= TRUE".
Kann man doch schließlich nicht wissen, das Bools selbst schon WAHR oder Falsch sind. Und selbst wenn - sicher ist sicher!


----------



## Ralle (4 April 2017)

IBFS schrieb:


> diesem MIST kritisiere ich seit Flex 2004. Hat etwas von Ignoranz oder Arroganz, dass das SIEMENS
> seit über 10 Jahren nicht richtig macht.



Doch, die haben da was gemacht, aber wie immer nur halbherzig.
Du mußt dir einen breiten Bildschirm anschaffen (Es gibt da neuerdings so extrabreite!!!!).
Dann muß du die linke Spalte noch möglichst klein ziehen. 
Und schon hast du mehr Platz.
Wer arbeitet schon mit Laptops und mit einem kleinen Bildschirm, die Entwickler sicher nicht. 
Ich würde denen allen ein M5 als Entwicklungsmaschine geben, ohne extra Bildschirm. 
Das würde zumindest ein klein wenig Verbesserung provozieren. (Oder gar keine, weil sie dann
völlig entnervt aufgeben.)


----------



## Krumnix (5 April 2017)

https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-series/predator21x
Endlich mal eine Alternative um den TIA-Frust entgegen zu wirken. 
Und das Ding kann man echt schon kaufen


----------



## Ralle (6 April 2017)

Krumnix schrieb:


> https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-series/predator21x
> Endlich mal eine Alternative um den TIA-Frust entgegen zu wirken.
> Und das Ding kann man echt schon kaufen



Ja, aber der hier hat 17" und Touch-Display, leider auch sauteuer. https://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-blade-pro

Nun brauche ich für TIA ja keine Mega-Performance-Grafikkarte, aber die kann man eben nicht weglassen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 April 2017)

Euch allen scheint offenbar das Antiker-Gen zu fehlen  .


----------



## Ralle (6 April 2017)

Mann Onkel, das mußte ich erstmal Google.  Ich alter Sack.

Antiker-Gen – Stargate Wiki – Das deutschsprachige Stargate-Lexikon


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 April 2017)

> Mann Onkel, das mußte ich erstmal Google.



Ich auch


----------



## Krumnix (6 April 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, aber der hier hat 17".




Mit 17" fang ich garnicht mehr an, TIA zu starten. Der andere von Acer hat 21". Damit macht es sicher Spass auf der Baustelle 
Nur der Schaltschrank-Tisch muss in diesem Fall größer ausfallen


----------



## Ralle (6 April 2017)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Mit 17" fang ich garnicht mehr an, TIA zu starten. Der andere von Acer hat 21". Damit macht es sicher Spass auf der Baustelle
> Nur der Schaltschrank-Tisch muss in diesem Fall größer ausfallen



Mein Gott, dafür brauche ich ein neues Auto.


----------



## Stefan592 (11 April 2017)

Lustige Fehlermeldung bei einem Panel letztens:




Panels weigern sich jetzt auch neue Projekte anzunehmen weil "Sie beschäftigt sind" 


Stefan


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2017)

Warum ist das den wieder so ....?

Ich kopiere in einen Projekt Funktionsbaustein mit Zugehörigen Globaldatenbaustein.
Benenne Variablen im Datenbaustein von "Ablage" in "EVB" um.
Passe das im Funktionbaustein an, aber bekomme bei zwei Variablen nicht die richtige
die mit der Kennung 'EVB' sondern mit der Kennung 'Ablage' angeboten. 
Alle Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten, die Siemens da so anbietet helfen nicht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 April 2017)

... und alles komplett neu übersetzen hift da auch nicht ...?
Du hast doch die angebotenen Variablen gar nicht mehr wirklich ... oder ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2017)

Ich habe einen DB "063" nach "064" umkopiert, aber im "064" heißt die Variable 
dann "064-GDB".Parameter.accFormatEVB, angeboten bekomme ich "064-GDB".Parameter.accFormatAblage.
Diese Parameter.accFormatAblage gibte aber nicht im Datenbaustein.

Alle 66 Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten, die TIA anbietet habe ich durch.


----------



## Cassandra (15 April 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Alle 66 Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten, die TIA anbietet habe ich durch.


Das ist vermutlich Polemik?
Es gibt doch nur 32 unterschiedliche Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2017)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Das ist vermutlich Polemik?
> Es gibt doch nur 32 unterschiedliche Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten!



es kommt darauf an, wo du dich im Projektbaum einklinkst, um so höher 
um so mehr werden es. Ich muss gestehen, das ich noch nicht alle erkannt
habe, bei der menge verliert man auch mal schnell den überblick.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 April 2017)

Ich habe auch gerade einen "schönen" Bug in TIA V14 SP1 entdeckt:

Wenn ich in einem bestehenden Projekt mit einer SPS und IP-Adresse 192.168.1.191 mit dem Wizard ein HMI-Gerät wie ein TP1200 hinzufüge, und dann im Wizard für die Anbindung die bestehende SPS auswähle, dann verstellt der Wizard die IP-Adresse der SPS auf 192.168.0.191.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2017)

Bei mir hat jetzt nur folgendes geholfen, Datenbaustein löschen und neu erstellen.
Ein erneutes Kopieren führte wieder zum gleichen Fehler.

Also alles getreu dem Motto:
*"Automatisieren Sie in fünf Minuten was früher nur eine gedauert hat"*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 April 2017)

Dieses TIA Portal raubt mir noch den letzten Nerv.

Ich habe in einen Global DB ein paar Variablen unbenannt und verschoben,
wenn ich jetzt alles übersetzen mache stürzt das Portal immer ab.

So weit wie ich das jetzt einkreisen konnte, hat ein FB mit dem umbenennen
bzw. verschieben der Variablen Probleme. 

Wann bekommen die das endlich in den Griff, wie will man so Produktiv arbeiten?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Mai 2017)

Ich habe mir nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, bei 1418 ist das auch etwas zeitaufwendig 

Wenn dies schon mal ein Thema war, bitte ich das zu entschuldigen.

Bei S7 konnte man absolut auf Lokalvariablen zugreifen.
Bei TIA geht das nicht mehr.

Wenn man einen S7 Baustein, der den absoluten Zugriff im Bauch hat, konvertiert, kommt erst mal keine Fehlermeldung.
Beim Übersetzen aber sehr wohl. "Absolute Zugriffe auf Lokalvariablen sind nicht erlaubt."

In TIA gibt es eine Funktion, die den Zugriff auf Lokalvariablen, wie ich ihn gebraucht habe, schön ersetzt.
Nachteil: Die Funktion gibt es nur bei den 1500er Steuerungen.

Ich habe auf der HMI mal bei Siemens nachgefragt.
Der Mitarbeiter von Siemens war sehr freundlich und auch sehr kompetent.
Er hat mir geraten, die 300er und 400er weiter mit S7 zu programmieren.

Der Tip ist gut, aber das kann es doch auch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (1 Mai 2017)

Ich konnte es lösen durch  um zu stellen auf UDT.
Geht aber nicht für jede Anwendung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Mai 2017)

@AD,
ich kenne ja nicht deine Anwendung, aber bei TIA würde ich versuchen mich
vom Absoluten Zugriff auf Variablen zu lösen. Für dich heißt das unter umständen
dein Programm komplett zu überdenken.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Mai 2017)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Bei S7 konnte man absolut auf Lokalvariablen zugreifen.
> Bei TIA geht das nicht mehr.



Der absolute Zugriff auf Lokalvariablen war auch schon bei Classic keine saubere Lösung.
Daher ist TIA jetzt die Chance dich davon zu trennen 
Wenn du dir die Möglichkeiten anschaust, dann kannst du die meisten Zugriffe sowieso durch Slice oder AT lösen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## s7Opa (1 Mai 2017)

*Meine ersten Versuche mit TIA Bibliotheken...*

Zugegeben ich lote gerade die Möglichkeiten aus die mir TIA bietet und bin nicht der totale Fachmann. 
Doch wenn ich bei einem Projekt mit 1200ter das üppige Angebot von Controls und "Basisobjekte" 
(uaaa da war das Malprog im ersten Mac besser) in dem rechten Fenstergedöne sehe lachen doch die Hühner. 
Nicht das ein Button aus Excel-VB ums Jahr 2000 schon xmal mehr Properties und Grafikfunktionen hatte,
dann soll ich mir aus diesen Kindergartenelementen auch noch ne Bib basteln? Für was?  
Das alles in Klitzeklein auf einem Notebook das stöhnt unter der benötigten Leistung die TIA abruft,
nur um mir die richtigen Rohrbildchen zu malen und zu katalogisieren? Dann besser Öl Imperium spielen.

Gruß

ääh, ich meinte natürlich das 700ter Panel nicht die 1200ter


----------



## Blockmove (1 Mai 2017)

@s7Opa

Tja was die Möglichkeiten der Visualisierung angeht fiel ja schon vorher im Thread der Vergleich mit Protool.
Und das ist leider zutreffend.
Wenn ich mir TIA und die neuen Steuerungen anschaue, dann ist für mich gerade einzig die 1200F-Reihe ok.
Hier hat Siemens Bewegung in den Markt der Sicherheitssteuerungen gebracht.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 Mai 2017)

@ Blockmove und Rostiger Nagel:

Da habt Ihr schon recht, aber ich habe wenig Lust, alle Bausteine wieder zu überarbeiten.
Jahrelang konnte Siemens nicht richtig symbolisch adressieren und jetzt so strickt?


----------



## Blockmove (2 Mai 2017)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> @ Blockmove und Rostiger Nagel:
> 
> Da habt Ihr schon recht, aber ich habe wenig Lust, alle Bausteine wieder zu überarbeiten.
> Jahrelang konnte Siemens nicht richtig symbolisch adressieren und jetzt so strickt?



Naja TIA und die neuen Steuerungen sind ja nicht vom Himmel gefallen ...
Man hatte schon genügend Zeit seine Bausteine in den letzten Jahren mal umzustellen


----------



## Cliff (4 Mai 2017)

Schönes Ding zum integrierten 'WinCC' im TIA- Portal:
Kollege hat mir eine HMI für ein Siemens Panel erstellt. Ich habe auf meinem Rechner kleine Anpassungen gemacht und es Ihm zur weiteren bearbeitung zurückgegeben.
Plötzlich war die Schriftgrösse in den Buttons verändert, d.h. der Text passte nicht mehr in die Schaltfläche.

Ursache (Info kam vom Siemens Support und ist nachstellbar):
Da ich nicht mit einer Bildschirmlupe arbeiten möchte habe ich mir im Windows- System die Schriftgrösse für meinen 24" Monitor auf 125% gestellt. Mein Kollege (Ist noch 10 Jahre jünger  ) arbeitet auf 100%.
Öffne ich das Projekt auf meinem Rechner so werden im Hintergrund klammheimlich die Schriftgrössen in der TIA- HMI verändert...
Laut Aussage Siemens darf man nur in der Windows- Einstellung 100% arbeiten...


----------



## ChristophD (4 Mai 2017)

Cliff schrieb:


> Schönes Ding zum integrierten 'WinCC' im TIA- Portal:
> Kollege hat mir eine HMI für ein Siemens Panel erstellt. Ich habe auf meinem Rechner kleine Anpassungen gemacht und es Ihm zur weiteren bearbeitung zurückgegeben.
> Plötzlich war die Schriftgrösse in den Buttons verändert, d.h. der Text passte nicht mehr in die Schaltfläche.
> 
> ...



schon lange bekannte Sache, gibt daszu aber eigentlich auch mehr als genug Threads hier und im Siemens Forum dazu, und sollte auch mit V14 oder V14 SP1 gelöst worden sein wenn ich mich nicht ire


----------



## Cliff (4 Mai 2017)

> und sollte auch mit V14 oder V14 SP1


Ist es wohl nicht. Wir arbeiten mit V14 SP1...

Hoffe ja irgend wie immer noch meine letzten knapp 10 Jahre um den Mist herumzukommen...


----------



## ducati (4 Mai 2017)

ja mit diesem Problem hab ich auch schon mal nen halben Tag verbracht...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> ja mit diesem Problem hab ich auch schon mal nen halben Tag verbracht...



ich dito.

Ich trage eine starke Brille und findet die Software deshalb Diskriminierend.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Mai 2017)

> Ich trage eine starke Brille und findet die Software deshalb Diskriminierend.



Danke, so geht es mir auch :-(


----------



## Ralle (4 Mai 2017)

Wir arbeiten gerade mit V13 SP1 Upd9, zu zweit an einer Anlage. geht leider nicht anders, Zeitdruck und Umfang der Aufgaben.
Immerhin, seitdem man sich Bausteine einzeln ohne größere Probleme zurückladen kann, funktioniert das sogar. Bevor man was zur SPS hochschiebt, muß man 
erst einmal die Aaderen Bausteine (so geändert) von der SPS runterladen.
Aber es ist sowas von anstrengend und oftmals übersetzt TIA-Portal ohne ersichtlichen Grund FAST sämtliche Bausteine mal eben neu.
Das wäre eigentich ausbaubar, da hätte Siemens den V14-Schrott mit Ein-/Auschecken gleich weglassen können.
Denke mal, die Licence-Einnahmen waren dann doch zu verlockend. ;-)

Die größte Pest ist Safety, das ist andauernd Orange, niemand hat dran geändert.


----------



## Cliff (4 Mai 2017)

> V13 SP1 Upd9, zu zweit an einer Anlage


So etwas hatten wir letztens auch. Ich brauchte Gott sei Dank nur den Codesys- Teil machen (SEW).
Gab regelmässig Probleme wenn Strukturen geändert wurden. Dann musste erst einmal das Projekt hin- und hergetauscht werden...


----------



## HaDi (4 Mai 2017)

Cliff schrieb:


> ...
> Laut Aussage Siemens darf man nur in der Windows- Einstellung 100% arbeiten...



Interessanterweise werden die Simatic  FieldPGs mit 125%-Einstellung ausgeliefert ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2017)

HaDi schrieb:


> Interessanterweise werden die Simatic  FieldPGs mit 125%-Einstellung ausgeliefert ...
> 
> Grüße von HaDi



Siemens Field PGs sind nicht TIA tauglich, da nur 15", also ist das in Ordnung,
wenn man nicht WinCCflexibel installiert.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (4 Mai 2017)

Wenn ihr keine 100% trennung zwischen dem Safety Programm und dem SPS Programm habt kann das passieren. Dann reicht es wenn ein DB übersetzt wird von dem ein Bit in der Safety benutzt wird.


----------



## acid (4 Mai 2017)

Das geht mir auch regelmäßig auf den Keks, total für den...

Wie trennt man denn Standard und Safetyprogramm zu 100%?


----------



## Januar (4 Mai 2017)

acid schrieb:


> Wie trennt man denn Standard und Safetyprogramm zu 100%?



Einfach... ALLES wird im Safetyprogramm gemacht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2017)

acid schrieb:


> Das geht mir auch regelmäßig auf den Keks, total für den...
> 
> Wie trennt man denn Standard und Safetyprogramm zu 100%?



Nach Siemens Vorschlag mit 2 Datenbausteinen.

"DataFromSafety" und "DataToSafety"


----------



## RogerSchw85 (4 Mai 2017)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Das geht noch weiter... Vor einem Jahr eine 1515 eingesetzt und die ganze Anlage mit V13 SP1 programmiert. Die Steuerung wurde abgekündet und es gibt einen Nachfolger! logischerweise mit der neuen Firmware, welche aber im V13 SP1 nicht mehr läuft...




Ganz genau... Und nur so wird es ohne probleme funktionieren!


----------



## ducati (10 Mai 2017)

an ner Bestandsanlage mit Comfortpanel und TIA V12 SP1 Upd0:

Laden funktioniert nur über "erweitertes Laden" - > "Typ der PG/PC-Schnittstelle:" ETHERNET.

sonst stell ich da immer PN/IE ein ???

Komisch was das wieder ist... Laden über USB geht auch nicht, sollte es doch aber oder?

Naja, TIA-Frust halt 

Gruß.


----------



## hucki (10 Mai 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> an ner Bestandsanlage mit Comfortpanel und TIA V12 SP1 Upd0:
> 
> Laden funktioniert nur über "erweitertes Laden" - > "Typ der PG/PC-Schnittstelle:" ETHERNET.
> 
> ...


Das dürfte meinen Erfahrungen nach an den Übertragungseinstellungen des Panels und nicht am TIA liegen.


----------



## ducati (11 Mai 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Das dürfte meinen Erfahrungen nach an den Übertragungseinstellungen des Panels und nicht am TIA liegen.



OK, danke. Im Panel steht unter "Transfer" wirklich ETHERNET.

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen PN/IE und ETHERNET?

Gruß.


----------



## hucki (11 Mai 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen PN/IE und ETHERNET?


Funktion und Nichtfunktion beim Verbinden?

Ne, im Ernst - ich hab' keine Ahnung, wo da der wirkliche Unterschied ist. Netzwerk ist nicht so meins.


----------



## Jinto (11 Mai 2017)

Das eine ist Profinet (PN/IE), das andere eine ethernetbasierte Eigenentwicklung von WinCC (Ethernet kommt aus der WinCC Vergangenheit, als HMIs beim Laden noch kein PN/IE unterstützt haben).


----------



## Ralle (11 Mai 2017)

Nachdem mir gerade bei TIA V13 SP1 Upd9 total abgeschmiert ist und ca. 4 Std. Arbeit weg sind, bin ich wieder mal kurz davor an den lieben Herrn Kaeser eine eMail zu verfassen.
Aber leider bringt das auch nichts, der ist ja gerade damit beschäftigt, die wenigen Leute bei sich aus der Firma zu schmeißen, die noch ein wenig was drauf haben. 
Anders kann ich mit das Totalversagen dieser Bananensoftware nicht mehr erklären.

Ach so, ich hab eine neue CPU, FW2.0. Beim Beobachten gibt es ein paar Probleme, denn mit TIA V13 kann man nur bis FW1.8  projektieren. 
Info von Siemens: CPU downgraden oder V14 verwenden.

Inzwischen ahne ich, warum die Versionsfrequenz bei Siemens so rasant steigt, man kann dann bei Problemen immer auf die neue Version verweisen und ist mit dem Altmüll fein raus.


----------



## ducati (11 Mai 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ach so, ich hab eine neue CPU, FW2.0. Beim Beobachten gibt es ein paar Probleme, denn mit TIA V13 kann man nur bis FW1.8  projektieren.
> Info von Siemens: CPU downgraden .



Jo, da gab es schon mehrfach verschiedenste Probleme, z.B. auch Probleme mit PN-IO-Kommunikation zwischen CPU und Comfort-Panel oder auch die Geschichte mit den geforceten Eingängen...

Blöd nur, wenn Siemens eigentlich mit "Abwärtskompatibilität" wirbt, es dann aber nicht ordentlich funktioniert. Dann sollen sie doch nen Zettel in die CPU-Kiste legen: "Bei Verwendung mit TIA < V14 bitte Firmware runterrüsten"...


Tjaja...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Mai 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... oder V14 verwenden...


Das würde ich dir auch empfehlen, wenn es denn möglich ist. Ich hatte bisher mit der "hellgelben" V14 SP1 bei ausgiebiger Verwendung noch nicht eine einzige Panne. Daß du es pararell installieren kannst, ist dir sicherlich bekannt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das würde ich dir auch empfehlen, wenn es denn möglich ist. Ich hatte bisher mit der "hellgelben" V14 SP1 bei ausgiebiger Verwendung noch nicht eine einzige Panne. Daß du es pararell installieren kannst, ist dir sicherlich bekannt.



Ist das soviel besser?

Ich kann leider erst in drei Wochen Hochrüsten, weil ich laufende Projekte 
nicht gefährden darf. Zur Zeit habe ich immer noch so einige Abstürze, mit
V14 Upd1. Den Speichern Button, sehe ich noch im Tiefschlaf in der Nacht
und Murmel, lt Ausage meiner Frau "Speichern nicht vergessen", immer vor
mich hin (mittlerweile schlafe ich auf dem Sofa) 

Was meinst du mit 'hellgelb'


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Mai 2017)

"Hellgelb" im Bezug auf die von Ralle angesprochene Bananenreife ;-) .

Mitten im Projekt würde ich auch nicht unbedingt hochrüsten, wobei man aber nebenbei schon mal V14 testen könnte, falls man vergleichen möchte. Meine Erfahrungen mit TIA sind gegenüber Euch noch vergleichsweise gering. Ich hatte ein paar Gehversuche mit V12, einige kleinerer Sachen mit V13 und erst jetzt eine etwas umfangreichere Anlage mit V14 bzw. V14 SP1, aber immer noch alles einfache SPS-Standardsachen mit viel Analogkram und Regelungen. Ich glaube nicht dass man mit dem Hochrüsten viel falsch machen kann. Natürlich bestätigen Ausnahmen die Regel. Erfreulicherweise hört man zu V14 auch kaum noch Geheule, wenn man von Ralle mal absieht  .


----------



## Ralle (11 Mai 2017)

Wir brauchten noch die Zustimmung des Kunden, der muß ja dann auch alles hochrüsten. 
Nun muß ich aber meine V14 nochmal updaten und die will wieder mal 12 GB oder so Platz auf der Platte.
Ist ja eine VM, da hab ich nicht so viel frei, zumal da Step7 + V13 + V14 drauf ist, da ist jede Platte schnell voll. :-(
Eigentlich will ich dieses Gelumpe nicht mehr sehen, das hat mich schon zu viele Nerven gekostet.


----------



## ducati (12 Mai 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Erfreulicherweise hört man zu V14 auch kaum noch Geheule, wenn man von Ralle mal absieht  .



Naja, man gewöhnt sich an alles, bzw. was bringts, sich jeden Tag aufs neue drüber aufzuregen. Also Augen zu und durch 

Solange man nicht unter Druck an laufenden Anlagen rumändern muss...

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Mai 2017)

> Erfreulicherweise hört man zu V14 auch kaum noch Geheule



Der Mensch ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier.

Man gewöhnt sich an alles. Und jemand der es nicht anders kennt, glaubt das ist normal.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Mai 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Erfreulicherweise hört man zu V14 auch kaum noch Geheule, wenn man von Ralle mal absieht  .



Ich hab gerade genügend Grund zum Heulen mit V14 SP1 bzw. neuer Firmware für S7-1200/1500:

CP1243-1 hochrüsten auf neue Firmware funktioniert nicht 
Fehlerfreie V13-Projekte bringen nach dem Hochrüsten auf V14 SP1 TIA beim Übersetzen zum Absturz 
"Seltsames" Verhalten S7-1500 im Zusammenspiel mit OPC-Servern 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Ralle (12 Mai 2017)

Ich persönlich hätte es mal als zielführend von Siemens empfunden, V13 (fast) fehlerfrei zum Laufen zu bringen und erst dann eine V14 rauszubringen. 
Am Schlimmsten ist, dass sich SPS ab einem bestimmten FW-Stand offensichtlich zwar momentan noch mit V13 programmieren lassen, aber zumindest beim Beobachten Probleme bringen.
Da ist garantiert intern noch viel mehr unrund, jedes Stahlwerk wird wohl Freude haben, ich schlage ab sofort den Ensatz in AKW vor. 

V13 --> nicht einsetzbar, da schon wieder veraltet.
V14 --> noch nicht einsetzbar, da immer noch fehlerhaft.

V13+V14 --> für "alte" SPS nicht einsetzbar, da nicht mehr unterstützt oder zu fehlerhaft. Wir setzen also auf die noch mehr verbugte V12, hurra.

Was soll man also einsetzen? Nette Strategie von Siemens, die haben echte Denker am Start. Ich tippe mal auf ehemalige BWL-Studenten im Marketing, die irgendwie so mächtig sind, dass Technicker einfach nichts mehr zu melden haben???

Mit Step7 V5.5 kann man ALLE S7-SPS programmieren, mein Gott, wie konnten die Siemens-Leute nur so ein System in die Tonne treten, bzw. sich mit solcher Macht davon abwenden?


----------



## blimaa (22 Mai 2017)

Hab gerade Antwort auf einen Support Request erhalten. 
Fazit: Gut haben wir einenen SUS 



> wir planen das von Ihnen beschriebene Verhalten in der Vollversion V15.0 zu ändern.


Ist zwar nur eine "unschönheit" aber hey es wird immerhin geändert 

Soll anfangs nächsten Jahres kommen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2017)

Hallo blimaa,


> wir planen das von Ihnen beschriebene Verhalten in der Vollversion V15.0 zu ändern.


um welches Verhalten geht es


> Soll anfangs nächsten Jahres kommen...


Ist das wirklich so? V14 ist doch gerade erst auf den Markt gekommen???

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Ralle (22 Mai 2017)

Mit jeder neuen Version, kann man die Fragen zur alten im Prinzip vergessen. Das macht es sicher einfacher für Siemens, denn Supporten werden sicherlich max. die 2 letzten Versionen.
So sehe ich das jedenfalls.
So hält es Apple übrigens mit seinem OSX auch :-(

Ich wäre echt froh, wenn man erst einmal die Bugs halbwegs ausmerzt, aber das ist wohl Wunschdenken.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2017)

Da sieht man mal wieder was man an Step 7 Classic hat. Eine Software für alle 300/400ér CPU´s mit jeder Firmware.

Bei TIA wird es immer mehr Steuerungen mit verschiedensten Firmwareversionen im Umlauf geben. Und ich habe keine
Lust, beim Kunden vor Ort in einer kurzen Produktionspause mal ein FW Update "mal schnell" einzuspielen.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## blimaa (22 Mai 2017)

Hi

Der Supportthema war:

```
Arbeite nun  seit ein paar Bausteinaufrufen mit dem Befehl strg + shift +  Leertaste. Soweit so gut. Nun habe ich irgendwas aus versehen gedrückt  und nun kommt der Aufruf verkehrt. Sprich vorher kamen die Eingänge,  dann Ein/Ausgänge und Ausgänge am Schluss.
NEU: Zuerst Ausgänge, dann ein/Ausgänge und am Schluss die Eingänge. Das ist scheisse...
```
 Passiert aber nur in einem FB, in allen anderen funktioniert es wie gewohnt


Anscheinend sei das wirklich so mit V15. Habe extra nochmals nachgefragt auf wann den die V15 geplant sei...



> ist ja gerade erst V14...



Stimmt ja so nicht, sind schliesslich schon bei SP1!!!! und im PLCSIM sind wir bereits bei SP1 Upd1!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2017)

Ist schon frech. Wieviel Geld ich schon ausgegeben habe für Software, mit der man nicht arbeiten kann
*V10 = Schrott*
Upgrade bezahlt
*V11 = Schrott*
Upgrade bezahlt
*V12 = Schrott*
Upgrade bezahlt
*V13 = mit allen SP´s gehts mittlerweile ganz gut *
Upgrade bezahlt
*V14 = Geht ganz gut mit vielen vielen Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten*
jetzt noch einmal bezahlen??
*V15 = ???*

Muss mir wohl doch eine SUS beschaffen

Mit Grüßen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ist schon frech. Wieviel Geld ich schon ausgegeben habe für Software, mit der man nicht arbeiten kann
> *V10 = Schrott*
> Upgrade bezahlt
> *V11 = Schrott*
> ...



Wie du hast noch keinen SUS, Siemens liefert erst Funktionierende Software aus
wenn alle Kunden einen SUS-Vertrag abgeschlossen haben.

Du bist schuld, das wir alle diese Probleme haben!!!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2017)

Können sich noch bitte andere melden, die keine SUS haben.
Ich möchte nicht alleine Schuld sein


----------



## blimaa (22 Mai 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Können sich noch bitte andere melden, die keine SUS haben.
> Ich möchte nicht alleine Schuld sein



Sorry, wir haben pro Station einen  

Da haben wir den Schuldigen!! FREIBIER FÜR ALLE!!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2017)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vollmi (22 Mai 2017)

blimaa schrieb:


> Sorry, wir haben pro Station einen
> 
> Da haben wir den Schuldigen!! FREIBIER FÜR ALLE!!



Das reicht euch? Wir haben pro Station etwa 2 Stück. TIA, WinCC. Und da kommt jetzt vielleicht noch ein SUS für Multiuser dazu.
Und alle so: "yeah"


----------



## blimaa (22 Mai 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das reicht euch? Wir haben pro Station etwa 2 Stück. TIA, WinCC.



Ja klar, so wars auch nicht gemeint. Natürlich pro Station einmal für Step 7 TIA und einmal WinCC Adv.

Stimmt kommen ja auch 2 Rechnungen pro Station........


----------



## vollmi (22 Mai 2017)

blimaa schrieb:


> Stimmt kommen ja auch 2 Rechnungen pro Station........



Und die kommen Bugfree


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Mai 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Können sich noch bitte andere melden, die keine SUS haben.
> Ich möchte nicht alleine Schuld sein




HIER


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Mai 2017)

> HIER


Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ducati (23 Mai 2017)

Wir haben auch kein SUS... bleiben immer solang es geht bei einer TIA-Version. Aktuell machen wir alle aufgezwungenen TIA-Neuanlagen mit TIA V13 SP1 Upd9. Wenns klappt können wir V14 überspringen 

Altanlagen werden nicht hochgrüstet, aber da ist ja die TIA Lizenz abwärtskompatibel 

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Mai 2017)

> Altanlagen werden nicht hochgrüstet



Ja, ganz deiner Meinung. Ich nehme gerade eine neue Anlage mit V13 SP1 Udp9 in Betrieb, weil der Kunde schon 3 Anlagen mit
der Version hat. Ich habe V14 auch auf meinem PG aber ich glaube ich tue da keinem einen Gefallen, wenn der Kunde 3x V13 und
1x V14 hat. Und die drei Anlagen vor Ort auf V14 hochrüsten mache ich schon gar nicht.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Blockmove (23 Mai 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, ganz deiner Meinung. Ich nehme gerade eine neue Anlage mit V13 SP1 Udp9 in Betrieb, weil der Kunde schon 3 Anlagen mit
> der Version hat. Ich habe V14 auch auf meinem PG aber ich glaube ich tue da keinem einen Gefallen, wenn der Kunde 3x V13 und
> 1x V14 hat. Und die drei Anlagen vor Ort auf V14 hochrüsten mache ich schon gar nicht.



Normal würde ich es auch so sehen, nur bei TIA bin ich mir da nicht sicher.
Abwärtskompatibelität ist für Siemens mittlerweile ein Fremdwort ... Paradebeispiel S7-1200.
Steuerungen mit Firmware V3.x schmeisst du am besten in den Schrott.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (23 Mai 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ich glaube ich tue da keinem einen Gefallen, wenn der Kunde 3x V13 und
> 1x V14 hat.



Und genau das mache ich im Moment. Kunde hat 2 kleinere Anlagen mit V13.
Bekommt jetzt eine Turbinenleittechnik auf Basis von V14 Sp1.
Der Kunde kann uns z.b. jetzt nicht vorwerfen "Alte" Versionen zu verwenden.
Zu den V14 Sp1 :
Ich hab ein Hand voll abstürze gehabt (<4). Tick instabiler wie die V13.
Was ich aber richtig Scheiße find ist das die Reihenfolge der Schnittstellenparameter von Bausteinaufrufe in SCL (nur teilweise) durcheinander sind.
Da hab ich mich schon ein paar mal vertan..

Bram


----------



## blimaa (23 Mai 2017)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Was ich aber richtig Scheiße find ist das die Reihenfolge der Schnittstellenparameter von Bausteinaufrufe in SCL (nur teilweise) durcheinander sind.
> Da hab ich mich schon ein paar mal vertan..
> 
> Bram



Wird mit der Vollversion V15.0 behoben werden  Siehe Post 1461 von mir hier. 
Darf ich raten? Du hast die Schnittstellen der aufgerufenen Bausteine nach dem ersten mal Aufrufen noch geändert?


----------



## ducati (23 Mai 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Abwärtskompatibelität ist für Siemens mittlerweile ein Fremdwort



Bei den 1500er rüsten wir die Firmware runter von 2.x auf 1.8.4 für Anlagen mit TIA V13 SP1 Upd9...

Bei den Panels ähnlich.

1200er setzen wir nicht ein, von daher kann ich dazu nix sagen.

gruß.


----------



## ducati (23 Mai 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> aber ich glaube ich tue da keinem einen Gefallen, wenn der Kunde 3x V13 und
> 1x V14 hat. Und die drei Anlagen vor Ort auf V14 hochrüsten mache ich schon gar nicht.



Wir haben Kunden, die haben 100 und mehr Steuerungen in ihrem Werk... das wird in den nächsten Jahren noch sehr sehr lustig...

gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Mai 2017)

Hallo ducati,

ja, diese Kunden müssen sich dementsprechend aufstellen, wenn sie eigene PG´s haben. Mein Kunde hat ein PG mit V13,
und ich kann es ihm ja auch nicht alle Nase lang zumuten, dass er sich für viel Geld eine neue Software kauft ( wegen einer oder
zwei Anlagen ). OK. Bei vielen Anlagen lässt sich dass ganze nicht vermeiden und der Kunde muss wenn eigene PG´s vorhanden sind
mitziehen.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Blockmove (23 Mai 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Bei den 1500er rüsten wir die Firmware runter von 2.x auf 1.8.4 für Anlagen mit TIA V13 SP1 Upd9...



Blöd nur, dass die aktuelle Firmware mit V14SP1 ein paar nette Features hat wie die SCL-Netzwerke oder OPC-UA.
Ich tu mich schwer zu sagen, ob ein Freeze auf V13 SP1 sinnvoll ist.


----------



## ducati (23 Mai 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ein paar nette Features hat wie die SCL-Netzwerke oder OPC-UA.



Benötigen wir nicht...

Das einzige wäre die PEW-Geschichte, aber dafür haben wir jetzt eh nen Workaround in unserer Bibliothek...

Gruß.


----------



## Ralle (23 Mai 2017)

Mein Rechner ist seit V14SP1 (von V13) gefühlt nur noch halb so schnell.
Mein Kunde arbeitet u.a. mit PLC-Textlisten für die Fehleranzeige. Da sind so einige Einträge drin.
Jeder neue Eintrag kostet mich ca. 30 Sekunden, das ist einfach Sch....
Und Text editieren geht nur mit etwas Glück, der Fokus verschwindet sofort wieder. Da ist Dauerklicken und Glück angesagt. 

Mein Fazit nach 1 Woche: Am Workflow hat sich kaum etwas verbessert, der ist einfach nur unterirdisch, einzig die globale Textsuche ist für mich ein Lichtblick.


----------



## Ralle (23 Mai 2017)

Sooooo, Totalabsturz, nachdem erstmal alle Multiplexvariabeln des HMI-Projektes rot waren.
Klasse Siemens, ihr seid meine Helden. Schätze mal, der nächste Brief an Herrn Kaeser wird fällig.


----------



## blimaa (24 Mai 2017)

hmm das Putzbild hat man beim KTP700 wohl auch weggesparrt, wie auch die Kontrasteinstellungen.... (ok Helligkeit kann man über eine Variable ändern)


----------



## Peter Wahlen (24 Mai 2017)

beim KTP700 gibt es ein Putzbild, (aktiviere_Putzbild)

Gruß
Peter


----------



## blimaa (24 Mai 2017)

sicher??
hab den quatsch gesucht, weil es rot angestrichen war. In der Betriebsanleitung steht unter Wartung und Pflege man muss das Panel vom Strom trennen und dann putzen!!


----------



## Peter Wahlen (24 Mai 2017)

hab kurz vor meinem Post noch ein KTP700 angelegt und geschaut, ob ich das *AktivierePutzbild* einem Ereignis einer Schaltfläche zuordnen kann - geht

Peter


----------



## blimaa (24 Mai 2017)

👍muss ich am Montag gleich ausprobieren


----------



## blimaa (26 Mai 2017)

Peter Wahlen schrieb:


> hab kurz vor meinem Post noch ein KTP700 angelegt und geschaut, ob ich das *AktivierePutzbild* einem Ereignis einer Schaltfläche zuordnen kann - geht
> 
> Peter



Stimmt du hast recht. ABER ich benutze ein KTP700 MOBILE (sorry hatte ich nicht erwähnt). Und bei diesem geht es nicht!!




Warum man dies unterscheidet, ist mir jetzt auch nicht klar!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2017)

blimaa schrieb:


> Stimmt du hast recht. ABER ich benutze ein KTP700 MOBILE (sorry hatte ich nicht erwähnt). Und bei diesem geht es nicht!!
> Anhang anzeigen 37166
> Anhang anzeigen 37167
> 
> ...



Die Panels sind so "BILLIG"*, die werden einfach
ausgetauscht, wenn Sie verschmutzt sind!

*damit meine ich nicht Preiswert


----------



## blimaa (26 Mai 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Panels sind so "BILLIG"*, die werden einfach
> ausgetauscht, wenn Sie verschmutzt sind!
> 
> *damit meine ich nicht Preiswert



Aber man hat ja keine echte Alternative für Mobilepanels, welche man mit WinCC Adv. projektieren kann....

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das Panel sauber bleibt, bis zur Auslieferung


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2017)

Hallo Blimaa,

ansonsten selber ein Reinigungsbild erstellen. Haben wir bei einem anderen Hersteller mal machen müssen.
Per Taste ein leeres Bild "Putzbild" aufrufen. Am besten mit weißen Hintergrund. Dann per Programmcode
auswerten, wenn man in diesem Bild ist + x Sekunden = wechsel zurück per Steuerungsauftrag.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Mai 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mein Rechner ist seit V14SP1 (von V13) gefühlt nur noch halb so schnell.
> Mein Kunde arbeitet u.a. mit PLC-Textlisten für die Fehleranzeige. Da sind so einige Einträge drin.
> Jeder neue Eintrag kostet mich ca. 30 Sekunden, das ist einfach Sch....
> Und Text editieren geht nur mit etwas Glück, der Fokus verschwindet sofort wieder. Da ist Dauerklicken und Glück angesagt...



Mensch Ralle, da stimmt doch etwas mit deinem Rechner nicht? Es wird ja kein PG720 sein?


----------



## LarsVader (2 Juni 2017)

Das kann gar nicht sein.
Beim S-Seminar zu V14SP1, hat der Dozent gesagt, dass V14SP1 viel schneller ist als V13.
Die erzählen doch keinen Mist da.


----------



## Cliff (2 Juni 2017)

Das liegt sicherlich daran das Dozenten und Entwickler nie 'echte' Projekte bearbeiten sondern nur ihre kleine 'Demo- Welt' kennen  

Erinnert mich an einen Vorfall in Zusammenhang mit einer FM357 vor langer Zeit:
Nachdem ich angefangen habe ernsthaft Code zu generieren zickte der Editor und wollte nicht mehr weiterarbeiten.
Anruf bei Siemens: 'Das konnten wir uns gar nicht vorstelen das jemand so grosse Programme schreibt'


----------



## acid (6 Juni 2017)

Wollte gerade die IP-Adressen für unsere Netzwerkdoku raussuchen, da ist mir das aufgefallen




Irgendwann hatte das I-Device definitiv eine andere Adresse. Der Kram läuft auch, als ich letztes mal an der Anlage war, war alles grün.
Und das macht man jetzt im TIA Universum so? Wtf?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Juni 2017)

acid schrieb:


> Irgendwann hatte das I-Device definitiv eine andere Adresse. Der Kram läuft auch, als ich letztes mal an der Anlage war, war alles grün.
> Und das macht man jetzt im TIA Universum so? Wtf?



Dass TIA eigenmächtig am Projekt Änderungen vornimmt habe ich auch schon festgestellt.
Z.B. passiert das wenn du deinem Projekt ein HMI-System hinzufügst, und du den Verbindungs-Wizard verwendest. Dann wird einfach am SPS-Projekt die IP-Adresse geändert.


----------



## acid (6 Juni 2017)

Hmm, eventuell liegt es an zwei IM155-6 die vor ein paar Wochen dazu kamen. 
Aber dann zweimal die selbe Adresse zu vergeben? Ich mein, Netzwerktechnisch ist das nicht ganz ok...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Juni 2017)

acid schrieb:


> Hmm, eventuell liegt es an zwei IM155-6 die vor ein paar Wochen dazu kamen.
> Aber dann zweimal die selbe Adresse zu vergeben? Ich mein, Netzwerktechnisch ist das nicht ganz ok...



Das ist den TIA-Entwicklern doch egal. Wahrscheinlich bekommt da jemand die Aufgabe gestellt "Schreibe eine Funktion zur IP-Adressvergabe", und das macht der dann auch. Auftrag erledigt, Rechnung kommt. Ob das alles funktioniert und ob das sinnvoll zusammenpasst, scheint nicht zu interessieren.


----------



## vollmi (6 Juni 2017)

Das dürfte dasselbe Thema sein wie bausteinnummern. Wenn man doch copy paste eines autonummerierten Bausteins macht. Dann macht es doch keinen Sinn die automatische Nummer beizubehalten. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Juni 2017)

Welchen Sinn die Bausteinnummern außer bei Datenbausteinen (bei nicht-optimierten DBs für Absolutadressierung) überhaupt noch haben, verstehe ich eh nicht. Es bringt mir keine Vorteile sondern nur Nachteile, weil ich mich weiterhin darum kümmern muss, dass meine Baustein-Nummern nicht mit welchen aus anderen Bibliotheken kollidieren. Und sortieren nach Nummern im Baum kann ich auch nicht.


----------



## blackknights (7 Juni 2017)

Also ich muss gestehen, ich verfolge mit einem breitem Grinsen diese Disskusionen hier im Forum rund um das Thema TIA ;-)

Jeder nörgelt, schimpft, hat Probleme (bis es mal läuft) aber fast jeder hält es für das beste..
Das mag sein, das es das beste ist, was Siemens zu bieten hat ;-)

Ein kleiner Hinweis mal für alle geplagten: Mitsubishi Automation..

Nein einfach mal etwas wirken lassen, und euch informieren auf Messe, web etc.. 
Dann reden wir gerne im Detail darüber ;-)

frohes schaffen, oder ärgern ;-)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Juni 2017)

> Nein einfach mal etwas wirken lassen, und euch informieren auf Messe, web etc..



Hallo,
für die meisten wie auch mich ist der Einsatz von Siemens unausweichlich, da es von den Kunden vorgeschrieben wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juni 2017)

blackknights schrieb:


> ... aber fast jeder hält es für das beste..



Wer schreibt das hier?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Juni 2017)

> ... aber fast jeder hält es für das beste..



Mir fällt da nur folgendes Filmzitat ein ( Full Metal Jacket )


> "Wer hat das gesagt? Wer zum Teufel war das?


Den Rest vom Zitat kann ja jeder selber googeln


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juni 2017)

blackknights schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Hinweis mal für alle geplagten: Mitsubishi Automation..
> 
> Nein einfach mal etwas wirken lassen, und euch informieren auf Messe, web etc..
> Dann reden wir gerne im Detail darüber ;-)



Weitere konstruktive Vorschläge?


----------



## vollmi (7 Juni 2017)

blackknights schrieb:


> Jeder nörgelt, schimpft, hat Probleme (bis es mal läuft) aber fast jeder hält es für das beste..



Naja Private Paula. Auch andere Hersteller haben so ihre Probleme oder erfüllen Vorgaben nicht die man halt manchmal benötigt.



> Ein kleiner Hinweis mal für alle geplagten: Mitsubishi Automation..
> 
> Nein einfach mal etwas wirken lassen, und euch informieren auf Messe, web etc..
> Dann reden wir gerne im Detail darüber ;-)



Können wir uns mal über die Hochverfügbaren CPUs von Mitsubishi unterhalten?

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (7 Juni 2017)

Wir wissen ja auch, dass" Andere" ebenfalls viel Mist bauen. Das liegt daran, dass Softwarequalität inzwischen nur noch eine Floskel ist. Zu Step5-Zeiten, war Siemens echt fit mit seinen SPS. Da hast du da angerufen und die konnten das IMMER nachstellen und rausbekommen. Inzwischen, können die mir kaum noch einmal helfen, die Hotline kann nur in einer Datenbank suchen, dann gehts immer tiefer, z. Schluß ist es ein Bug, Fix kommt beim nächsten Update. Bin ich deren Bugsucher??? Ich hab inzwischen schon einige TIA-Projekte gemacht: Fazit --> Einstampfen, neu machen oder besser noch Finger von so etwas lassen.


----------



## blackknights (7 Juni 2017)

Ja stimm euch zu, man muss aber zugeben das zum Zeitalter von S5 schon ein Highlight war, wenn am Ende der Programmzeile das Lämpchen geleuchtet hat..
Heutzutage sind wir doch ein klein wenig weiter, wenn ich da nur an die ganze Motion und Datengeschichte denke..

Gebe euch recht, das jeder seine Tücken hat, und der Support wenn es mal richtig in die Tiefe geht nicht in 5 Minuten das Problem lösen kann. Aber woher auch bei der Vielfalt etc..
Und jedes Szenario kannst eben nicht simulieren und wissen, das geh nicht!

@vollmi: klar können wir uns darüber unterhalten, was möchtest wissen?

Eins noch, ganz klarer Vorteil der M gegenüber der S ist die Motion Geschichte... Und rede dabei von hochkomplexen Motion anwendungen, nicht von paar Rollen oder Spindeln die sich drehen.. Sondern von komplexen hochdynamischen Achsen, die ineinander, miteinander, zueinander sich regeln, bewegen, und achten... und als wäre das mit 19 Servoachsen auf einem sich drehenden Ring nicht genug, noch 2 Roboter die intuitiv dazwischengreifen und die komplette zu und abführung der 20 stationen übernehmen...  Ach informiert euch einfach wenn es interessiert, ihr werdet erstaunt sein, so wie ich damals, und noch immer... Gibt doch nix schöneres als mit verschränkten Armen an einer komplexen Anlage zu stehen und ihr zuzusehen... ;-)Ohne Schwitzen, ohne Gedanken ob alles gut geht etc...


----------



## Ralle (7 Juni 2017)

Leider müssen wir unsere Kunden überzeugen, das ist schwer, denn die haben seit Jahrzehnten Siemens und die Instandhalter und Programmierer sind darauf geschult. (ich übrigens auch!)
Siemens hilft uns ja nach Kräften, wie man an dieser miesen Software sieht.
Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass Siemens in 10-15 Jahren keine große Rolle mehr in der Automatisierung spielt. Das tut schon weh mit anzusehen, wie die sich mit voller Absicht abschießen.


----------



## blackknights (7 Juni 2017)

ja, ich kanns beim besten Willen auch nicht verstehen. Allein die Lizenzkosten für Software etc. 
Auch die Teile sind ja nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. Und von der Baugröße der Servos und deren Controller fangen wir erst mal gar nicht an ;-)

Ja der Kunde ist König. ;-(


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juni 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Bin ich deren Bugsucher???



Sieht wohl eindeutig so aus.
Und das Schlimme daran ist, dass die Bugs nicht nur TIA betreffen sondern auch die Steuerungen.

Ich hab jetzt das 1500er Thema mit Zykluskontrollpunkt und Parameterübergabe via InOut bei Siemens eskalieren lassen.
Bin mal gespannt ob und evtl. welche Lösung kommt ...

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## vollmi (7 Juni 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass Siemens in 10-15 Jahren keine große Rolle mehr in der Automatisierung spielt.



Das glaub ich eben nicht. Gerade in der Verkehrstechnik ist einfach Siemens fest eingeplant. Man hat fast keine Chance da was anderes durchzubringen.
Nicht nur dass da Siemens so eingeplant ist wie es eben ist, sondern auch noch mit so festgefahrenen Konzepten das man selbst diese kaum anders reinbringt.

So als kleines Beispiel. 
Tunnel Ventilation. 20Ventilatoren 200 Auma Klappen und diverse Sensorik.
Mit der heutigen Technik würde man das wohl so machen, das man da ne 400H reinstellt die Köpfe aber möglichst weit auseinander montiert z.B. Nord und Südportal um den am ehesten zutreffenden Fall, nämlich das Abbrennen des Schaltschrankes oder der Zentrale zu überstehen. Dann an die Ventis überall Redundant angebundene RemoteIos und dann läuft die Sache.

Aber eben. das Konzept sieht anderes vor.
Da es am Anfang für jeden Ventilator eine S5 hatte welche den Motor steuerte muss jetzt an jeden Ventilator eine 315PN/DP. Die macht jetzt garnix ausser die Daten entgegenzunehmen und an den Master weiterzureichen.
alle 20 Klappen wird eine 315PN/DP gesetzt um von Profibus auf PN zu wandeln
und Pro Fahrspur wird eine 400H eingesetzt. Wobei beide 400H Racks (Also alle 4 Köpfe) in einem Masterschaltschrank platziert werden. Wenn diese CPU ausfällt ist Tunnel tot.

Auf die Frage warum man die Köpfe nicht trennt: "Das Konzept sieht vor das in dieser Zentrale die Anlagensteuerungen unterzubringen sind." "Siemens hat uns gute Angebote für 400H Bundles gemacht"

Ich hab da meine Software draufgeladen. Die 400H ist mit 500kb belastet und die 300er mit maximal 20kb. 
Soviel dazu, was Gewohnheiten für eine Macht haben. Man hat sich an Siemens gewöhnt. Die müssen nicht mehr innovativ sein oder um Kunden buhlen.
Deren Name wird sie noch ewig am Markt halten.

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (7 Juni 2017)

@vollmi

Glaubst du, das wird mit TIA-Portal jemals funktionieren??? Ich nicht!
Und spätestens dann war es das für Siemens.
Ich denke, langfristig gesehen, wird diese Bananensoftware + Hardware so viel Ärger machen... 
Wir gerade ein F-Panel am Profisafe mit 3 Anschlußboxen in Gang gebracht, 2 1/2 Leute 6 Stunden ... (ohne Worte).
Doku bescheiden, Diagnose im TIA gar nicht, na ja


----------



## ducati (7 Juni 2017)

Jo...

für 300/400er gibts diese Konzepte und manchmal auch zu Recht. Aber mit TIA/1500er wirds nie soweit kommen, das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## blackknights (8 Juni 2017)

ja das ist die Problematik. Die Gewohnheit und die fehlende Weitsicht nach Veränderung.
Da lobe ich mir doch unser Hausinternes Steuerungskonzept bei dem ich die Vorgaben mache, da wir selbst der Kunde sind.
Aber kenne solch eine Problematik auch, haben vor 2 Jahren einen Konkurrenten in der Branche aufgekauft aus einer Insolvenz. Die auch Ihre Maschinen selbst bauen, mit VIPA und Siemens. Antriebe nehmen sie die, die gerade günstig sind, oder deren Vetreter gerade am lautesten geschrien hat, hauptsache Profinet. Nichts passt wirklich zusammen, und ist in Modulbauweise auf paar Schaltschränke verteil und eben alle CPU mit PN verbunden samt Sensorik und Aktorik.
Auch da kam jetzt natürlich seitens der Geschäftsleitung die Frage, einheitliches Konzept.
Und klar war, Siemens ist doch Weltmarktführer, also warum nicht das nehmen?
War eine Riesige Diskusion mit Vergleichsstatistik über bestehende Anlagen und Maschinen, Support und Kosten, Knowhow bzgl der Programmierung etc.

Also derzeit ist das Thema vom Tisch und wir haben uns geeinigt das jeder seine Standard weiter macht, nur in Sachen Antriebe haben wir nun Durchgängig Mitsubishi ;-)


----------



## zako (8 Juni 2017)

blackknights schrieb:


> Eins noch, ganz klarer Vorteil der M gegenüber der S ist die Motion Geschichte... Und rede dabei von hochkomplexen Motion anwendungen, nicht von paar Rollen oder Spindeln die sich drehen.. Sondern von komplexen hochdynamischen Achsen, die ineinander, miteinander, zueinander sich regeln, bewegen, und achten... und als wäre das mit 19 Servoachsen auf einem sich drehenden Ring nicht genug, noch 2 Roboter die intuitiv dazwischengreifen und die komplette zu und abführung der 20 stationen übernehmen...  Ach informiert euch einfach wenn es interessiert, ihr werdet erstaunt sein, so wie ich damals, und noch immer... Gibt doch nix schöneres als mit verschränkten Armen an einer komplexen Anlage zu stehen und ihr zuzusehen... ;-)Ohne Schwitzen, ohne Gedanken ob alles gut geht etc...



... da erzählst Du aber jetzt nichts wo nun M  Vorteile gegenüber S haben sollte.


----------



## blackknights (9 Juni 2017)

ach habe ich nicht?? ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2017)

blackknights schrieb:


> ach habe ich nicht?? ;-)



nein hast du nicht, bisher lese ich nur raus das Mitsubishi billig ist.


----------



## ChristophD (9 Juni 2017)

Muss da auch zustimmen.
Das genannte Mengengerüst und Anlagenfeatures sind jetzt nicht besonders hoch, Robotergeschichten auch nicht die große herausforderung.
Alles nichts was nicht auch komfortabel mit SIEMENS Geräten automatisierbar wäre, gerade bei Motion Control sollte man da nicht nur den Blick auf S7 richten sondern auch die speziell dafür entwickelten Geräte bei SIEMENS mal anschauen (SIMOTION, SINAMICS...)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2017)

Natürlich schimpfen wir auf TIA bzw. Siemens, ich würde
das aber auch eher als Konstruktive Kritik werten.

Das TIA Portal ist noch nicht wo es sein sollte, aber meiner
Meinung nach nähern wir uns dem Ziel an.
Es ist auch nicht alles schlecht, ich Persönlich möchte nicht
mehr zur Classic Welt zurück.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es ist auch nicht alles schlecht, ich Persönlich möchte nicht
> mehr zur Classic Welt zurück.



Man muß trennen zwischen Entwicklungsumgebung und Steuerung.
So manche Features der Steuerungen (Slice, Array-Zugriffe, SCL-Netzwerke, ...) finde ich auch gut.
Die Entwicklungsumgebung ist mehr als bescheiden.


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2017)

Bei der Entwicklungsumgebung gehe ich sofort mit fliegenden Fahnen zu Classic zurück. 
Das bisschen "Verbesserung" wiegt den ganzen Ärger und die Bugs bei Weitem nicht auf.
Aber leider ... da muß ich durch.

@RN

Du hast Recht, 15% haben wir schon geschafft.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Juni 2017)

Hallo Ralle,

ganz deiner Meinung, es gibt einige Besserungen aber auch vieles, was es mir schwerer macht.
Mein größtes Handicap ist die Bedienung der Oberfläche. In Step7 konnte ich schnell hin und her
"tabben" zwischen HW-Config, WinCC Flex, SCL Editor, NetPro...

Jetzt ist alles in einem und man muss für so vieles die Maus benutzen und erst mal kurz suchen.


----------



## Januar (9 Juni 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, 15% haben wir schon geschafft.



Wie kommst du auf 15%? Sind wir nicht erst bei TIA V14?


----------



## blackknights (19 Juni 2017)

hmm naja aber ich muss gestehen, will hier nicht überreden sondern am besten ihr macht euch eure eigenen Eindrücke des ganzen..
Wenn ihr konkrete Fragen habt, dann könnt ihr mir diese ja schreiben...


----------



## Peter Gedöns (19 Juni 2017)

kannst du RN fragen ob er dir einen Thread " Lobhudelei  Mitsubishi " im Stammtisch  aufmacht , deine Post haben im TIA Frust ja eigentlich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## blackknights (20 Juni 2017)

hmm, muss nicht sein, geb dir aber recht, hat hier eigentlich nichts verloren, aber nach 151 Seiten schmunzeln und stillem mitlesen, konnte ich es mir nicht mehr verkneifen zu antworten ;-)
Ausserdem wollte ich mal ein neues Thema und für euch etwas Abwechslung ins gejammer bringen... ,-)

Kann aber gerne wieder still mitlesen, interessant ist es auf alle Fälle ;-)


----------



## ducati (20 Juni 2017)

Hast Du denn den direkten Vergleich, sprich erweiterte Erfahrungen mit Mitsubishi UND TIA, um aus eigener erweiterter Erfahrung zu sagen, Mitsubishi ist besser als TIA? Oder bist Du nur mit Mitsubishi zufrieden und wunderst Dich über die Kritik am TIA hier?

Nebenbei muss man ja von Siemens nicht das TIA einsetzen, man kann (sollte) Anlagen einfach mit Classic bauen und ist auch zufrieden. Von daher ist der Vergleich nicht Siemens <-> Mitsubishi sondern TIA <-> Mitsubishi 

Gruß.


----------



## mnuesser (21 Juni 2017)

Also ganz ehrlich, jeder so wie er mag.
Ich mag von mir behaupten reichlich Erfahrung im Bereich Siemens, Allen-Bradley und Pilz zu haben,
sollte mal eine Glasofenanlage mit Mitsubishi programmieren. Habe mir die Software bestellt, reingeschaut,
versucht ein Programm aufzubauen und ne Visu... Habe dann für mich entschieden den ganzen Schrott in die Tonne
zu kloppen, und den Auftrag nicht anzunehmen... 
Wenn dir Mitsubishi mehr liegt find ich das gut, dann werde ich um so weniger mit dem Scheiss in Anfragen belästigt


----------



## SPS-freak1 (21 Juni 2017)

Also ich muss so langsam eine Lanze für TIA brechen, ich habe seit V14 keine Abstürze mehr und hab mich auch an die neuen Workflows gewöhnt und würde behaupten deutlich schneller zu sein als vorher. Vielleicht auch weil wir dadurch unsere alten Strukturen etc komplett überarbeitet haben. Aber jeden das seine. 
Wenn es Siemens jetzt noch schafft im FB die Variablen in der Schnittstelle zu beobachten, so dass ich den IDB sonst wo hinstecken kann dann bin ich erstmal zufrieden 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Juni 2017)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Also ich muss so langsam eine Lanze für TIA brechen, ich habe seit V14 keine Abstürze mehr



Jup, das ist schon stark. Nach 8 Jahren Reifezeit und Testphase des Produkts beim Kunden, wohlgemerkt vom Kunden bezahlt, kaum noch Abstürze


----------



## SPS-freak1 (21 Juni 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Jup, das ist schon stark. Nach 8 Jahren Reifezeit und Testphase des Produkts beim Kunden, wohlgemerkt vom Kunden bezahlt, kaum noch Abstürze


Sorry falsch ausgedrückt. In meiner Zeit mit TIA, haben erst mit V13 angefangen, hab ich bisher keine 5 Abstürze gehabt. Und das nicht nur ich sondern meine Kollegen auch. Ich weiß nicht an was es liegt, vielleicht arbeite ich langsam genug für Siemens [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2017)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Sorry falsch ausgedrückt. In meiner Zeit mit TIA, haben erst mit V13 angefangen, hab ich bisher keine 5 Abstürze gehabt. Und das nicht nur ich sondern meine Kollegen auch. Ich weiß nicht an was es liegt, vielleicht arbeite ich langsam genug für Siemens [emoji1]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Fünf habe ich bei V13 innerhalb einer Stunde gehabt.


----------



## vollmi (22 Juni 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Fünf habe ich bei V13 innerhalb einer Stunde gehabt.



Wobei die Abstürze die ich hatte. Extrem reproduzierbar waren. Wenn TIA z.B. abstürzte wenn ich eine Variable in einem FB Stat hinzugefügt habe. Dann hat es das nach jedem Neustart an genau dieser Stelle jedesmal gemacht. Da hätte ich 100 Abstürze produzieren und an Siemens senden können (Wenn den TIA so schnell gestartet hätte). Dagegen hat dann nur ein Quelle exportieren importieren generieren geholfen. Dann konnte ich in diesem Baustein wieder eine Variable an der Stelle erstellen.

Bei mir waren die meisten Abstürze von dieser Art.

V14 stürzt bei mir nur noch reproduzierbar ab wenn ich den Rechner in Standby fahre und TIA offen ist. Allerdings lässt diese Art hänger kein Senden an Siemens zu. Sondern das Programm ist einfach nicht mehr bedienbar und muss über den Taskmanager beendet werden.

mfG René


----------



## ducati (22 Juni 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> V14 stürzt bei mir nur noch reproduzierbar ab wenn ich den Rechner in Standby fahre und TIA offen ist. Allerdings lässt diese Art hänger kein Senden an Siemens zu. Sondern das Programm ist einfach nicht mehr bedienbar und muss über den Taskmanager beendet werden.
> 
> mfG René



Jo da schreibt aber Siemens irgendwo, dass der Windows-Standby-Betrieb nicht freigegeben ist...

An sonsten zu den Abstürzen, ich denke auch dass die meisten Abstürze immer an den gleichen Stellen passieren, wenn man dann ne Weile mit TIA arbeitet, klick man natürlich intuitiv nicht mehr dahin wos abstürzt... Deshalb werden die Abstürze gefühlt seltener

Gruß.


----------



## vollmi (22 Juni 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Jo da schreibt aber Siemens irgendwo, dass der Windows-Standby-Betrieb nicht freigegeben ist...



Ja wie bei Step5. Das steht irgendwo wie man das zu machen hat 
<<Vollmi stellt sich vor die 5 Meter Regalwand mit Step5 Handbüchern>>


----------



## Ralle (23 Juni 2017)

Also meine V14 stürze immer noch ab, nicht so oft, aber sie tuts.
Das wir nach so vielen Jahren berhaupt über so etwas schreiben müssen...

@sps-freak1

Was meinst du mit Workflow????
So was gibts bei TIA nicht oder meinst du das ständige rumzuppeln an den Fenstern, wegklicken, größer ziehen, kleiner machen, verschieben.
Und seit V14 auch der offline ständig in SCL vorhandenen Variablenstatus rechts im Fenster, der immer im Weg ist? Und hat man den beisteitegeshoben, muß man ihn online wieder nach links schieben. 
Ich könnte immer nur k.... Das hat nciht mit der Softwareachitektur zu tun, ich hab jetzt mit 3 Firmenstandards programmiert, die für TIA neu ausgelegt würden, es war immer grausam.

Ich hab schon mit vielen Entwicklungsumgebungen gearbeitet, Delphi, Visual Studio, Borland irgendwas, Allan Bradley und was sonst noch alles, so einen "Workflow" hat noch keiner abgeliefert.
Also was meinst du mit WORKFLOW???


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Juni 2017)

> So was gibts bei TIA nicht oder meinst du das ständige rumzuppeln an den  Fenstern, wegklicken, größer ziehen, kleiner machen, verschieben.
> Und seit V14 auch der offline ständig in SCL vorhandenen Variablenstatus  rechts im Fenster, der immer im Weg ist?
> Und hat man den  beisteitegeshoben, muß man ihn online wieder nach links schieben.



Ganz meine Rede. Das nervt einfach nur.


----------



## Stefan592 (26 Juni 2017)

Bei mit stürzt TIA V14 sogar regelmäßig während des Speichervorgangs ab. Zum Glück wurde das Projekt wirklich schon gespeichert.

Neulich hatte ich versucht ein Array auf schnelle Art abzufragen ob alle Variablen Null sind. Dazu habe ich ein Vergleicher genommen und das gesamte Array auf ungleich "NULL" verglichen. 
Der Editor lässt es zu. Beim Übersetzen stürzt das TIA Portal dann aber immer ab.

Bei euch reproduzierbar?


Stefan


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Juni 2017)

> Bei euch reproduzierbar?



Guten Morgen,

den Code vielleicht mal kurz einstellen


----------



## Stefan592 (26 Juni 2017)

*




Stefan*


----------



## JesperMP (26 Juni 2017)

Stefan592 schrieb:


> Neulich hatte ich versucht ein Array auf schnelle Art abzufragen ob alle Variablen Null sind. Dazu habe ich ein Vergleicher genommen und das gesamte Array auf ungleich "NULL" verglichen.


Also "Null" (=0) auf deutsch ist nicht dasselbe als "Null" auf programmier-englisch. Null auf programmier-english bedeutet "gibts nicht" in den Sinne da ist kein Glas, und nicht in den Sinne den Glas ist leer.
Dass der Editor es zulässt ist ein andere Thema.
Abgesehen davon, wäre Ich echt überrascht wenn man so einfach auf einmal ein gesammten Array in diesen Weise vergliechen kann.

Zum Thema Abstürze von TIA V14: Bei mir passiert es immer wenn ich I-Device konfiguriere. Wenn ich mehrere Datenbereiche konfiguriere schmiert TIA ab, entweder bei der 2. oder der 3. Zeile. 
Wenn ich 1 Datenbereich konfiguriere (ein Zeile), gefolgt von schliessen und wiederstarten von TIA, und dann eine Zeile mehr konfigurieren, usw ... dann geht es.


----------



## ducati (26 Juli 2017)

Die treibens echt auf die Spitze:



> Im Zuge der Überarbeitung der Hardware (HW) müssen diese Baugruppen auch mit einer neuen Firmware (FW) ausgestattet werden. Die Artikelnummern dieser Baugruppen bleiben gleich. Die überarbeiteten Baugruppen sind ersatzteilkompatibel zu den bisher im Liefereinsatz befindlichen Baugruppen. Anpassungen bei der Projektierung im TIA Portal müssen nicht vorgenommen werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also es gibt dann bald IO-Baugruppen, mit identischer MLFB aber unterschiedlicher Firmware, welche bestimmt Funktionen nicht mehr unterstützt, aber auch nicht mal hochgerüstet werden kann...

Danke Siemens.


----------



## ChristophD (26 Juli 2017)

Hi,

nein sie können nicht mehr runtergerüstet werden!
So wie es aktuell bei dern S7-1200 CPU's schon der Fall ist!


----------



## ducati (26 Juli 2017)

naja, die alten können nicht hochgerüstet werden und die neuen nicht runter 

bei den CPUs ist das schon grenzwertig, wenn die damit jetzt aber auch noch bei den IO-Baugruppen anfangen wirds richtig lustig 

Stelle man sich mal ne Anlage mit 1000 ET200SP Modulen vor  Und das wäre nicht die Größte, die ich mal gebaut hätte...

Irgendjemand hat da irgendwo mittendrinn nen altes Modul gesteckt, weil das grad noch irgendwo im Lager rumgelegen hat  Die ganzen MLFBs bei der Inbetriebnahme zu prüfen ist schon nervig, aber jetzt kommt nach der HW-Stand und der FW-Stand dazu...

das mein ich damit...


----------



## mnuesser (26 Juli 2017)

Würde ja ok sein, wenn man einen Discovery Scan machen könnte, indem er die Stände übernehmen würde


----------



## ducati (26 Juli 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Würde ja ok sein, wenn man einen Discovery Scan machen könnte, indem er die Stände übernehmen würde



Das wären so sinnvolle Neuerungen für ne neu entwickelte Engineeringumgebung


----------



## mnuesser (26 Juli 2017)

also für den Nachfolger von Tia


----------



## Ralle (26 Juli 2017)

Wir sollten vielleicht schon mal einen Namen für einen TIA-Nachfolger suchen. Kommt sicher bald. 

Ich mach mal einen Vorschlag:

*Heavy Metal Thunder*

Das rockt dann ordentlich, frei nach Saxon.

Ach da fällt mit noch ein Titel von Saxon dazu ein:

*Never Surrender*

Paßt doch besser.  Ist aber für Siemens zu viel der Ehre, behaupte ich mal.

Nachtrag: NS-Portal, Au-Weia, auf was man alles so achten muß!!!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Juli 2017)

Bei Step7 habe ich mir immer gerne unter den Bausteinen die Variableninformationen einblenden lassen, da sich dort recht schnell ein Tippfehler bei der Beschaltung eines Bausteins erkennen lässt. Das ist bei TIA ja aufgrund der schlechten und nicht-proportionalen Schriftart notwendiger denn je.

Leider hat sich das bei Siemens wohl noch niemand genauer angesehen und gemerkt, dass die Spalten a) zu kurz und b) nicht in der Breite verschiebbar sind. Da die Variablennamen im Gegensatz zu Step7 sehr lang werden können sehe ich ein dass es nicht sofort passt, aber dann hätte man es verschiebbar gestalten müssen. Jedoch besitzt die Adressspalte eine maximale Größe, und nicht einmal dort wurde eine passende Breite gewählt. So ist die Funktion zumindest nicht zu gebrauchen.

Was auch seltsam ist, wenn man in der Hardwarekonfiguration direkt an einer Karte die Symboltabelle bearbeitet, dann unterscheidet sich das Verhalten beim Einfügen von Texten von der in der globalen Symboltabelle (Strg+X löscht einen Text, nach dem Einfügen ist er aber an der Ursprungsstelle wieder vorhanden). Das ist so ja schon seltsam, wenn man in einige Felder mehrfach klicken muss um in den Bearbeitungsmodus zu gelangen, was aber auch an anderen Stellen so zu sein scheint. Und die Liste in der HW-Konfig scheint noch träger zu reagieren als die Symboltabelle. Zumindest kann ich schneller tippen als das TIA-Portal reagiert - und ich tippe sicherlich nicht sonderlich schnell.

Manchmal glaube ich, ich bin der erste der das Programm benutzt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 August 2017)

Was wirklich extrem nervt ist diese "alles ist eine Anwendung" Konzept.

Sinnvollerweise lassen sich SPS-Datentypen und HMI-Datentypen ja nicht automatisch synchronisieren. D.h. ich lege in der SPS einen Datentyp an, und dann nochmal identisch per Hand abgeschrieben als HMI-UDT.
Es besteht allerdings keine Möglichkeit die beiden Fenster (d.h. SPS UDT und HMI UDT) nebeneinander zu öffnen um das wenigstens abtippen zu können, denn Copy&Paste funktioniert ja auch nicht. Das heißt ich muss mir einen Screenshot von dem einen TIA-Fenster machen, um das dann vom Screenshot abtippen zu können.

Dafür blendet das Bibliotheksfenster supertoll elegant von der Seite ein um mir dann auf den Keks zu gehen. Davon waren die zuständigen Vorgesetzten sicher begeistert.

TIA = Total Irrsinnige Anwendung


----------



## Blockmove (12 August 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Sinnvollerweise lassen sich SPS-Datentypen und HMI-Datentypen ja nicht automatisch synchronisieren. D.h. ich lege in der SPS einen Datentyp an, und dann nochmal identisch per Hand abgeschrieben als HMI-UDT.



Naja zumindest funktioniert das bei S7-1200/1500.

UDT in den PLC-Datentypen erstellen.
Danach in die Projektbibliothek ziehen

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 August 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja zumindest funktioniert das bei S7-1200/1500.
> 
> UDT in den PLC-Datentypen erstellen.
> Danach in die Projektbibliothek ziehen



Stimmt, so geht es. Was hab ich da gestern alles ausprobiert. 
Wenn der Typ nicht in der Bibliothek liegt, kann ich die Variable zwar im HMI anlegen und als Datentyp wird auch derjenige aus der SPS angegeben, aber ich kann ihn in einem Bildbaustein nicht verwenden.


----------



## Blockmove (12 August 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Stimmt, so geht es. Was hab ich da gestern alles ausprobiert.
> Wenn der Typ nicht in der Bibliothek liegt, kann ich die Variable zwar im HMI anlegen und als Datentyp wird auch derjenige aus der SPS angegeben, aber ich kann ihn in einem Bildbaustein nicht verwenden.



Ich hab's - wie so vieles anderes auch - auch nur durch Zufall gefunden.

Aktuell hab ich ein 1200er Projekt.
Neben den ganzen TIA-Themen, schraubt Siemens hier auch noch an der Firmware und dem Befehlsvorrat.
Ist zwar einerseits erfreulich, was damit in der Zwischenzeit alles geht, aber anderseits auch nervig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 September 2017)

Was zum Thema alles neu, alles besser:

Bei der 1500er kann ich bei einem FC in Summe nur noch 32 Parameter verwenden. Also z.B. 32 In, oder 16 In und 16 Out. Danach ist Schluss, lässt sich nicht mehr übersetzen.
Bei einer S7-400 kann ich z.B. mindestens 100 verwenden (mehr nicht getestet).


----------



## Martin Glarner (4 September 2017)

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ch/de/view/99412890


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 September 2017)

Martin Glarner schrieb:


> https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ch/de/view/99412890


Hilft einem nur nicht weiter, weil für die 1200/1500 konkrete Angaben der Beschränkung fehlen. Man könnte die Angabe auch so interpretieren, dass unter Umständen nur ein einziger Parameter möglich sein kann. Soll der Kunde doch einfach ausprobieren.

Ist das so ein Geheimnis, oder sieht es einfach schlecht aus wenn ich bei einer steinalten 300er 126 Real-Parameter verwenden kann, bei der High-End 1500 aber nur 32?


----------



## ducati (4 September 2017)

ja, so langsam duerfen sich auch die etwas erfahreneren Automatisierer mit der 1500er befassen. Immer wieder erstaunlich, was da alles zu Tage kommt...


----------



## Aventinus (5 September 2017)

Wobei ich an der Stelle skeptisch bin. Eine FC mit 100 Parameter ist m.E. furchtbar unübersichtlich. Ich bevorzuge da, UDT´s mit den benötigten Werten zusammenzustellen, was dann in mehreren Netzwerken passieren kann und den dann als Paket zu übergeben. Aber da hat ja jeder seine eigene Philosophie - und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2017)

da hätte ich etwas aus dem Siemens Styleguide



> *Empfehlung: Aktualparameter in PLC-Datentypen zusammenfassen*
> Werden viele Parameter übergeben, sollte versucht werden diese in
> PLC-Datentypen zu kapseln. Dieser PLC-Datentyp sollte dann als InOut-Variable
> deklariert werden. Beispiele für solche PLC-Datentypen sind Konfigurationsdaten,
> ...


----------



## Cliff (5 September 2017)

Hab zwar im Moment (Gott sei Dank) noch nicht viel mit TIA am Hut, aber genau das habe ich gerne versucht möglichst zu vermeiden (Sofern noch sinnvoll).
Bei der Fehlersuche bin ich eigentlich immer froh wenn ich den Status der Baustein- E/A's direkt sehen kann und nicht erst entweder den Baustein oder DB der UDT selbst öffnen muss um die Werte auszulesen.
Finde die ganze 'Verkapselung' bei der S7 ist zwar ganz nett (Programmiere sonst auch OOP wenn es nicht gerade eine SPS ist), erschwert aber teilweise die schnelle Fehlersuche ungemein und auch das Verständnis eines fremden Programmes wird nicht wirklich erleichtert. Was hilft es mir wenn ich einen Bausteinaufruf mit nur einem Parameter vor mir sehe, ich aber nicht weiss was da alles drin steckt, bzw. wie der Status ist.
Ach ja, von Änderungen im Rahmen der IB noch einmal ganz abgesehen.
Btw.:
Hatte letzt eine nette IB bei der zwei meiner Kollegen den TIA- Teil gemacht haben. Hat echt Spass gemacht dem gegenseitigen Geharke zuzuschauen wenn wieder einmal jemand UDT's geändert hat..
Selbst in Classic sollte man nicht alles verwenden was Siemens einem vorsetzt.

just my 2ct...


----------



## maxder2te (5 September 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was zum Thema alles neu, alles besser:
> 
> Bei der 1500er kann ich bei einem FC in Summe nur noch 32 Parameter verwenden. Also z.B. 32 In, oder 16 In und 16 Out. Danach ist Schluss, lässt sich nicht mehr übersetzen.
> Bei einer S7-400 kann ich z.B. mindestens 100 verwenden (mehr nicht getestet).


Also wenn man mehr als 32 FC-Parameter braucht sollte man sich doch ernsthaft mit Datentypen (UDTs) auseinandersetzen...... Ich halte solche Anforderungen für Steinzeitdenken aus den Anfängen der S7-300....


----------



## vollmi (5 September 2017)

Cliff schrieb:


> Hab zwar im Moment (Gott sei Dank) noch nicht viel mit TIA am Hut, aber genau das habe ich gerne versucht möglichst zu vermeiden (Sofern noch sinnvoll).
> Bei der Fehlersuche bin ich eigentlich immer froh wenn ich den Status der Baustein- E/A's direkt sehen kann und nicht erst entweder den Baustein oder DB der UDT selbst öffnen muss um die Werte auszulesen.



Okay machen wir mal ne Pro Contra für eine umfangreiche Schnittstelle.

Pro: Man kann jede Variable direkt sehen
Contra: Da man jede Variable einzeln anhängen muss, sehr viel mehr anschlussarbeit. Man kann sich viel öfter vertippen. Man muss jeden Baustein komplett austesten da an der schnittstelle ja auch wenn alles andere richtig angeschlossen ist der Anschlusspunkt 72 beim anschliessen falsch beschaltet wurde und nun auf einen Datenpunkt verweist der am vorherigen Aufruf drankommt.
Bei UDTs schliesst man immer die gesamte struktur an. Wenn man einen Teil davon getestet hat und es funktioniert, kann man davon ausgehen das der rest auch tut da ja zwingend der rest auch richtig angeschlossen ist da im UDT integriert. Man muss also nicht mehr so umfangreich testen, da Baustein ja bekannt und ausgetestet, UDT bekannt und ausgetestet. Die meisten Fehler passieren beim Aufruf und beschalten des Bausteins, diese Fehlerquelle wird mit UDTs aber gewaltig abgebaut.

Bsp aus eigener Produktion:
Ruf diesen Baustein 150 Mal auf:

```
CALL  FC    16
       Ein_Richtung     :="IO Schüren".SV1_Norm
       Ein_Gegenrichtung:="IO Schüren".SV1_Gegen
       Lasttrenner      :="IO Schüren".SV1_LS_Aus
       Stoerung         :=#SV1_Stoerung
       Manuell          :="SPS<->BR".SV1_Man
       Blasrichtung     :="SPS<->BR".SV1_Rtg
       RM_Manuell       :="SPS<->BR".SV1_RM_Man
       RM_Blasrichtung  :="SPS<->BR".SV1_RM_Rtg
       Status           :="SPS<->BR".SV1_Status
       Verriegelung        :="SPS<->BR".SV1_Verriegelung
       Abriss            :="SPS<->BR".SV1_Abriss
       Pumpen            :="SPS<->BR".SV1_Pumpen
       S_Richtung       :=#SV1_BR_R
       S_Gegenrichtung  :=#SV1_BR_G
```

Oder ruf diesen 150 Mal auf

```
CALL  FB    #FB_OBJ_SV
       HW_IO           :="GDB_HW".SV1
       LS_DB            :="GDB_OPC".SV1
```

Welcher ist einfacher zu prüfen?
Wo ist die Fehlerquelle beim beschalten geringer?
Wieso sollte man die Einzeldatenpunkte sehen müssen? Ein Fehler im Baustein würde sich auf alle Aufrufe auswirken. Ein fehler am UDT ebenfalls.
Man muss also grundsätzlich nur die Hardwaredatenpunkte ausgetestet haben und die kann man ja einzeln sehen dämlich da wo man sie definiert und zuweist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 September 2017)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Also wenn man mehr als 32 FC-Parameter braucht sollte man sich doch ernsthaft mit Datentypen (UDTs) auseinandersetzen...... Ich halte solche Anforderungen für Steinzeitdenken aus den Anfängen der S7-300....



Ich brauchte eine Funktion welche mir aus 20 Real-Werten einen gewichteten Mittelwert bildet, d.h. jeder Eingangswert besitzt noch eine Real-Zahl für die Gewichtung. Also 40 Parameter und ein Rückgabewert. Diese Funktion benötige ich mehrmals im Projekt. 
Ich finde das nicht ungewöhnlich und auch nicht unübersichtlich. Und ein FB ist kein Ersatz für einen FC, weil ein FB keinen Rückgabewert besitzt.


----------



## Cliff (5 September 2017)

@Vollmi:
Grundsätzlich ja richtig.
Es kehrt sich meines Erachtens aber um wenn ich z.B. Deinen Baustein nur einmal aufrufen muss. Wir machen z.B. fast ausschliesslich Sonderanlagen. Es ist davon auszugehen das der aufgerufene Baustein entweder nicht funktioniert oder im Rahmen der IB noch angepasst wird.
Ist es z.B. der Aufruf zur Ansteuerung eines Servos, so ist es schon wichtig bei jedem Aufruf scnell mal kontrollieren zu können ob Freigaben anliegen oder welcher Positionswert nun gerade eingenommen werden soll.

Ich denke wie bei allem liegt die Wahrheit irgendwo in der Mitte.
Ich verwende ja auch UDT's. Ich finde nur man sollte den Einsatz sorgfältig abwägen und zur Not (Zugunsten der Lesbarkeit) nicht unbedingt immer alles einsetzen was technisch geht. Lieber einmal eine Programmzeile mehr investieren..
Einen Aufruf mit hunderten von Parametern finde ich auch nicht mehr unbedingt übersichtlich.
Aber warum um alles in der Welt gängelt uns Herr ***mens? 
Als Programmierer weiss ich schon was ich tue. Wie hätte ich sonst z.B. S5 überlebt...


----------



## vollmi (5 September 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich brauchte eine Funktion welche mir aus 20 Real-Werten einen gewichteten Mittelwert bildet, d.h. jeder Eingangswert besitzt noch eine Real-Zahl für die Gewichtung. Also 40 Parameter und ein Rückgabewert. Diese Funktion benötige ich mehrmals im Projekt.
> Ich finde das nicht ungewöhnlich und auch nicht unübersichtlich. Und ein FB ist kein Ersatz für einen FC, weil ein FB keinen Rückgabewert besitzt.



So was ähnliches habe ich auch. Ich mach dass mit einem kleinen Umweg. Weil man beim FC ja immer die komplette Schnittstelle beschalten muss ich aber für so ne Medianbildung und dergleichen oft verschieden viele Werte habe funktioniert der FC mit einem Array. Im Aufrufenden Baustein definiere ich ein Dummyarray für die übergabe und vor dem Aufruf lege ich die entsprechenden Variablen auf die Arraybestandteile. So muss ich nur das nötigste anschliessen und hab trotzdem die komplette Funktion.


```
#Med_dummy[0] := #wert1;
#Med_dummy[1] := #wert45;
#Med_dummy[2] := #wert4509;
#Med_dummy[3] := #wert2;
#lrReturn := "Med_3"(#Med_dummy);
```


----------



## John Sheppard (5 September 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich brauchte eine Funktion welche mir aus 20 Real-Werten einen gewichteten Mittelwert bildet, d.h. jeder Eingangswert besitzt noch eine Real-Zahl für die Gewichtung. Also 40 Parameter und ein Rückgabewert. Diese Funktion benötige ich mehrmals im Projekt.
> Ich finde das nicht ungewöhnlich und auch nicht unübersichtlich. Und ein FB ist kein Ersatz für einen FC, weil ein FB keinen Rückgabewert besitzt.



Was spricht denn gegen ein Array aus UDTs (2 Real, einer für den Wert und einer für die Gewichtung) oder 2 Arrays aus Real (eins für den Wert und eins für die Gewichtung). Eine Schleife vom ersten bis zum letzten Element und dabei den gewichteten Mittelwert berechnen. 
Die einzelne Parameter an den Baustein hängen und im FC einzeln weiter zu verarbeiten ist definitiv unübersichtlich, kostet beim Programmieren immens viel mehr Zeit und ist fehleranfällig. 


Ok, ich kenne einige Programmierer, die lieber mit "Copy and Paste" 100 KOP Netzwerke kopieren, als eine einzige Schleife zu programmieren.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 September 2017)

Sheppard, du bist ja auch der mit dem Antiker-Gen  .
Ich sehe es auch so. Man sollte heute beim Programmieren mit der Datenablage beginnen. Und wenn diese gut durchdacht ist, ergibt sich auch eine saubere Programmstruktur.


----------



## John Sheppard (5 September 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Sheppard, du bist ja auch der mit dem Antiker-Gen  .
> Ich sehe es auch so. Man sollte heute beim Programmieren mit der Datenablage beginnen. Und wenn diese gut durchdacht ist, ergibt sich auch eine saubere Programmstruktur.



Seien wir doch mal ehrlich...
Viele "Entwickler" legen sofort mit dem Programm los und machen sich vorher keine Gedanken über Daten oder gar Programmstrukturen.
So sehen dann die Programme auch aus. Ein wildes Sammelsurium aus Merkern, Kreuz-und-quer-Verweisen auf DBs, direkter und indirekter Adressierung.
Keine klare Variablenbenennung, stattdessen wird der automatisch generierte Standardname "Tag_<Nummer>" verwendet. 
Genauso der Standardname für DBs, FCs und FBs. Kommentare? Wer braucht denn so etwas?
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, wenn du mal eben Änderungen machen sollst oder einen Fehler in so einem Programm suchen musst.
Ich habe schon so manches Fremdprogramm gesehen, dass einen bitterliche Tränen vergießen lässt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich...
> Viele "Entwickler" legen sofort mit dem Programm los und machen sich vorher keine Gedanken Ã¼ber Daten oder gar Programmstrukturen.
> So sehen dann die Programme auch aus. Ein wildes Sammelsurium aus Merkern, Kreuz-und-quer-Verweisen auf DBs, direkter und indirekter Adressierung.
> Keine klare Variablenbenennung, stattdessen wird der automatisch generierte Standardname "Tag_<Nummer>" verwendet.
> ...



Nur weil das so ist, muss man ja nicht von Siemens aus die Programmierung einschränken.
Dann steht halt im PLC-Datentyp später Tag_1, Tag_2.


----------



## John Sheppard (5 September 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Nur weil das so ist, muss man ja nicht von Siemens aus die Programmierung einschränken.
> Dann steht halt im PLC-Datentyp später Tag_1, Tag_2.



Siemens kann da gar nichts dafür. 
Der Compiler kommt problemlos damit klar.
Es ist nur schlechter Programmierstil und das holt einen früher oder später ein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Siemens kann da gar nichts dafür.
> Der Compiler kommt problemlos damit klar.
> Es ist nur schlechter Programmierstil und das holt einen früher oder später ein.



Was Thomas_v2.1 als Anforderung hat, ist doch kein schlechter Programmierstil. 
Im übrigen denke ich das Siemens da den Editor eingeschränkt hat, TIA ist doch ein
Siemens Produkt?


----------



## John Sheppard (5 September 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Was Thomas_v2.1 als Anforderung hat, ist doch kein schlechter Programmierstil.
> Im übrigen denke ich das Siemens da den Editor eingeschränkt hat, TIA ist doch ein
> Siemens Produkt?




Die ursprüngliche Aufgabe war eine gewichtet Mittelwertbildung über 20 Wertepaare.
Die Anforderung war 40 Parameter direkt an einen Baustein hängen zu wollen und der TIA Editor lässt "nur" 32 Parameter zu.
Ich sehe in dem Parameterlimit kein wirkliches Problem, da sich die Aufgabe auf anderem Weg auch lösen lässt.


----------



## RONIN (5 September 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Die Anforderung war 40 Parameter direkt an einen Baustein hängen zu wollen und der TIA Editor lässt "nur" 32 Parameter zu. Ich sehe in dem Parameterlimit kein wirkliches Problem, da sich die Aufgabe auf anderem Weg auch lösen lässt.


Irgendwie sehe ich den Unterschied nicht so genau.
Ob ich bei dem Median-Beispiel nun die 40 Werte per Einzelparameter übergebe oder als Array, wo ich dann auch die Werte zuweisen muss und mich genauso viel vertippen kann, ist doch egal.
Ob das eine oder andere "besserer" Programmierstil ist, ist eine akademische Frage. Falsch ist keine der beiden Varianten.

Wenn man also nun Einzelparameter bevorzugt und das auf Grund der Begrenzung nicht umsetzten kann, dann sieht mann die aufgezwungene Variante per Array eher als Workaround statt Verbesserung.
Ich persönlich bin zwar auch noch nie ans Limit gestoßen, aber 10/20 Parameter können es schon werden, da ist mit den 32 nicht mehr lange hin.
Die Frage ist eher: Wovon hängt die Anzahl bei 1200/1500 ab? Kann ich auch noch 32 DTL übergeben oder ist dann schon früher Schluss?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 September 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Die ursprüngliche Aufgabe war eine gewichtet Mittelwertbildung über 20 Wertepaare.
> Die Anforderung war 40 Parameter direkt an einen Baustein hängen zu wollen und der TIA Editor lässt "nur" 32 Parameter zu.
> Ich sehe in dem Parameterlimit kein wirkliches Problem, da sich die Aufgabe auf anderem Weg auch lösen lässt.



Sicher kann ich das anders lösen, das kann ich auch wenn die nur 1 Parameter erlaubt wäre. Da Siemens nicht schreibt wo die Grenze liegt, kann es auch durchaus sein mal eher an diese Grenze zu stoßen.

Aber Siemens schreibt ja selber, dass wenn jemandem die Parameteranzahl am FC nicht reicht ein FB verwendet werden soll. Wenn die Beschränkung gemacht wurde weil mehr als 32 Parameter nicht sinnvoll sind, warum ist das dann bei einem FB erlaubt? Das ist doch genauso unübersichtlich.


----------



## Ralle (5 September 2017)

Mir geht es bei der Schnittstelle eher darum, die genutzten Variablen im Querverweis wiederzufinden. Das ist bei PLC-Datentypen leider schwierig, den Datentyp findet man, die Werte darin nicht. Wenn man sich in der Programmstruktur nicht besonders gut auskennt, weil man z.Bsp. Fremdprogrammierer ist oder nach Jahren wieder mal einen Serviceeinsatz hat, sucht man schon mal ordentlich. Immerhin kann die V14 inzwischen Projektweit nach Texten suchen. Hat man die Variablen einigermaßen übersichtlich benannt, dann findet man schon eher mal was.


----------



## vollmi (5 September 2017)

Nächster Frust. Hatten wir schon die komische Suchen und Ersetzen Funktion?
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]

Ich markiere einen Bereich und möchte in der Markierung automatisch suchen und ersetzen. Geht nicht markierung oder ab Cursor lässt sich nicht auswählen (ausgegraut)
wenn ich den cursor vor den bereich zum suchen setze kann ich mit "ersetzen" jeden punkt einzeln ersetzen, am ende der Seite sagt TIA ich bin am "Ende Suchbegriff nicht gefunden" und kann nicht automatisch von vorne anfangen. Wähle ich aber "alles ersetzen",  ersetzt er auf der Seite wirklich alles nicht nur alles vom Cursor abwärts.
Ich wüsste schon gerne was die sich so für Bewusstseinserweiternde Komponenten einwerfen. Nur Kaffee und Tabak kanns nicht sein.


----------



## Ralle (5 September 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich wüsste schon gerne was die sich so für Bewusstseinserweiternde Komponenten einwerfen. Nur Kaffee und Tabak kanns nicht sein.



Du mußt deine Ansprüche etwas "downgraden". Ich bin inzwischen kurz vor Steinzeit-Niveau angekommen und zack, schon passen meine Ansprüche zur Software.
Die haben ja ohnehin auch die Texteditoren und die "Excel-ähnlichen" Editoren neu erfunden, nur halt irgendwie "voll in lustig", wie meine Tochter sagen würde.
Denke mal, da sind insgeheim Spaßvögel am Werk, kann gar nicht anders sein. Warum auch bewährtes übernehmen, das wäre dann nicht Siemens???


----------



## ducati (5 September 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> Ob ich bei dem Median-Beispiel nun die 40 Werte per Einzelparameter übergebe oder als Array, wo ich dann auch die Werte zuweisen muss und mich genauso viel vertippen kann, ist doch egal.
> Ob das eine oder andere "besserer" Programmierstil ist, ist eine akademische Frage. Falsch ist keine der beiden Varianten.



Jo, eben...

Vergessen darf man auch nicht, dass es Anlagen gibt, bei denen jede Änderung/Erweiterung über viele Jahre nur im laufenden Betrieb gemacht werden kann... Also stoßfrei ohne auch nur einen Zyklus Quatsch! Da gibts über Jahre keinen Stillstand, höchstens vielleicht mal Weihnachten für 5 Minuten... Da ist jeder unnötige CPU-Stop bzw. DB-Reinitialisierung tödlich... Aber sowas merkt man halt nicht, wenn man nur Anlagen mit 10E/As am Schreibtisch programmiert 

Gruß.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 September 2017)

Ist zwar eigentlich ein Bug und kein Frust, aber ich beschreibe mal einen Effekt:

Letzte Woche habe ich eine 1500er in Betrieb genommen. Vor Ort gab es wie immer noch die ein oder andere Änderung im Schaltplan, die ich nacheinander ins SPS-Programm übernommen habe, und nach Verarbeitung des Signals dann direkt hochgeladen.
Jetzt kam es gelegentlich vor, dass ein Änderungsladen nur mit SPS-Stop möglich war. Und nur weil ich eine Symbol eines digitalen Eingangs geändert habe und diesen an einer logischen Verknüpfung angebracht habe? Kam mir alles sehr seltsam vor. Leider sagt einem das TIA-Portal auch nicht, was da geladen wird, und warum die SPS denn jetzt unbedingt in Stop gesetzt werden will.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich dann dahintergekommen, dass ich ja den Webserver der CPU aktiviert und dort zwei Beobachtungstabellen hinterlegt habe. In den Tabellen sind einmal alle digitalen Eingänge und einmal alle analogen Eingänge, was eigentlich als EA-Check Hilfe für die Elektriker gedacht war.

Auf jeden Fall ist es so, dass wenn an dieser Tabelle etwas geändert wird, beim Übersetzen die Webserverdaten neu generiert werden, und das dann nur noch über SPS-Stop übertragen werden kann. Na gut, wenn ich das jetzt weiß, dann weiß ich dass diese Webserveroption definitiv abgeschaltet bleibt.

Nachdem ich das aber herausgefunden habe, habe ich einen Versuch gemacht. Ein Symbol eines Reserveeingangs geändert. Gespeichert, online verbunden: Es wird angezeigt dass die Symbole unterschiedlich sind. Programm geladen -> alles synchron und grün. HW-Konfig Änderungsübersetzen angestoßen. Online verbunden, alles grün. Änderungsladen angeklickt: Laden nur noch über SPS-Stop möglich. 
Danke dafür!


----------



## ducati (18 September 2017)

das mit dem Webserver kann ich bestaetigen.
Die Sonstigen SPS-Stops sind mir auch nicht nachvollziehbar... Fuer groessere Ankagen der Prozessautomatisierung ist die 1500er daher voellig unbrauchbar...
Ich hatte schon mal die Vermutung dass die Speicherkarte noch mind. 50% Reserve haben sollte...
Ansonsten kommt es wohl drauf an, wo die geanderten Variablen überall verwendet werden, ob ein Stop notwendig wird oder nicht...
Naja nichts genaues weiss man nicht. Beim CFC ists ja auch so, normalerweise kein Stop notwendig, aber wenn manns am wenigsten brauchen kann dann doch mal, aber da weiss man nach vielen Jahren Erfahrung, was man nicht tun sollte...
Gruss


----------



## Zottel (5 Oktober 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn die Beschränkung gemacht wurde weil mehr als 32 Parameter nicht sinnvoll sind, warum ist das dann bei einem FB erlaubt? Das ist doch genauso unübersichtlich.


Ich würde vermuten, dass Parameter an den FB übergeben werden indem sie in den Instanz-DB hineinkopiert werden. Beim FC hätte der Compiler die Möglichkeit, sie über den Stack oder Register zu übergeben. Vielleicht gibt es gerade 32 Register?


----------



## Zottel (5 Oktober 2017)

Was die Stops angeht, ich habe mich schon lange gewundert, dass kaum jemand darüber schimpft.
Früher wußte man, dass man eigentlich alles außer HW-Konfig im Laufen ändern konnte. Und Fehler mit den OBs abfangen.
Bei TIA habe noch keine Beschreibung gefunden, wann ein Stop nötig ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Oktober 2017)

Zottel schrieb:


> Beim FC hätte der Compiler die Möglichkeit, sie über den Stack oder Register zu übergeben. Vielleicht gibt es gerade 32 Register?



Wie es genau funktioniert ist unklar, zumindest findet man bei der Programmübertragung solche Attributnamen wie "RegisterPassing" mit true/false, bzw. scheint es zusätzlich bestimmte "Slots" pro Datentyp zu geben die auch für so etwas verwendet werden dürfen (Ersatz für Lokaldaten). Aber selbst wenn nur 32 Register vorhanden sind und es daran liegt , dann könnte man ja auch bei mehr Parametern den Rest über den Stack übergeben. So macht es Microsoft bei fastcall auch, die ersten Integer-Argumente in Registern, der Rest auf dem Stack.
Naja, mich hat es nur gewundert, dass die 1500 viel weniger kann als die S7-300.


----------



## inspectorgadjet (5 Oktober 2017)

Wir migrieren gerade unsere Library auf die 1500er. Dabei sind wir natürlich über das priorisierte Bedienen und Beobachten gestolpert.

Die 1200/1500 kann Call by Reference nur bei Strukturen. Elementartypen werden immer (auch bei InOut) als Call by Value übergeben.

War das bei der 300/400er auch schon so?


----------



## Blockmove (5 Oktober 2017)

inspectorgadjet schrieb:


> Wir migrieren gerade unsere Library auf die 1500er. Dabei sind wir natürlich über das priorisierte Bedienen und Beobachten gestolpert.
> 
> Die 1200/1500 kann Call by Reference nur bei Strukturen. Elementartypen werden immer (auch bei InOut) als Call by Value übergeben.
> 
> War das bei der 300/400er auch schon so?



Willkommen im Club 
Bei der 300/400 gilt Call by Reference.
Bei der 1500er gibt es auch noch Unterschiede ob es sich um einen optimierten oder nicht optimierten Zugriff handelt.
Und damit es auch noch richtig ekelhaft wird, hat die 1500 keinen Zykluskontrollpunkt. 
Über die Suchfunktion findest du einiges dazu hier im Forum.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## inspectorgadjet (5 Oktober 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei der 1500er gibt es auch noch Unterschiede ob es sich um einen optimierten oder nicht optimierten Zugriff handelt.



ja, wir haben nach längerer Recherche auch herausgefunden, das auch ein OB optimiert/nicht optimiert sein kann.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Und damit es auch noch richtig ekelhaft wird, hat die 1500 keinen Zykluskontrollpunkt.



Ja, ekelhaft ist der richtige Ausdruck dafür. Habe mich teilweise durch die anderen Threads gelesen. Hatte nur das mit dem Call by Reference nicht gesehen, deshalb habe ich mich hier darüber "gefrustet".


----------



## Zombie (5 Oktober 2017)

Weiß jemand wieso ich bei einem Basic Panel über dem Meldungsfenster einblendungen (Sichtbarkeit umschalten bei Hinweisfenstern) machen kann, dies bei einem Advanced Panel aber nicht funktioniert?
Dachte TIA sei so aufgebaut dass alle Panel innerhalb ihres freigegebenen Umfangs gleich funktionieren.
Anscheinend aber doch nicht.


----------



## ducati (6 Oktober 2017)

Zottel schrieb:


> Was die Stops angeht, ich habe mich schon lange gewundert, dass kaum jemand darüber schimpft.



also wir schimpfen da regelmaessig und ueberall, vor allem auch bei Kunden die unbedingt 1500er einsetzen wollen...


----------



## Zombie (8 Oktober 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> also wir schimpfen da regelmaessig und ueberall, vor allem auch bei Kunden die unbedingt 1500er einsetzen wollen...



Same here. Von der letzten 1200er hab ich mich noch nicht erholt *Kotz*


----------



## sventek (8 Oktober 2017)

Zombie schrieb:


> Same here. Von der letzten 1200er hab ich mich noch nicht erholt *Kotz*



Was gibt es eigentlich an der 1200er auszusetzen? Meiner Meinung nach eine tolle Kleinststeuerung.


----------



## acid (8 Oktober 2017)

Jup, vor allem die tollen Digitalausgänge, die sich zeitgleich mit der abgerauchten Relaisspule verabschieden, finde ich gut! Vor allem wenn ich keinen Ersatz dabei habe...


----------



## sventek (8 Oktober 2017)

acid schrieb:


> Jup, vor allem die tollen Digitalausgänge, die sich zeitgleich mit der abgerauchten Relaisspule verabschieden, finde ich gut! Vor allem wenn ich keinen Ersatz dabei habe...



Ich möchte Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber das scheint mir schon ein Anwendungsfehler zu sein. Vielleicht keine Schutzbeschaltung verwendet? Ich habe wirklich schon sehr viele S7-1200er Steuerungen eingesetzt und überhaupt noch nie Probleme mit den Digitalausgängen gehabt. CPU's mit Relaisausgängen setze ich nicht so häufig ein, da mir das Problem bei sehr häufigen Schaltvorgängen bewusst ist. Ich habe auch schon Anwendungen gesehen, wo mit den Relaiskontakten Hydraulikspulen geschaltet wurden, ohne Schutzbeschaltung. Dass das nicht lange gut geht, ist klar.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## acid (8 Oktober 2017)

Tust du nicht, die Anlage geht mich nichts an und ich hab sie nicht gebaut, sollte nur eine kleine Änderung machen.

Das Relais war irgend ein Finder mit der passenden Schutzbeschaltung, aber so wie die Spule ausgesehen hat, wurde dadurch ein Kurzschluss verursacht, da hilft auch keine Schutzbeschaltung. Passiert halt hin und wieder.
Definitiv ist das Relais vor meinen Augen abgeraucht und danach war der Ausgang bei seinen Vorfahren.

Aber wie ich gerade im Datenblatt der 1200er lesen musste sind die Ausgänge ja noch nicht mal kurzschlussfest, was die Sache erklärt (und meine Meinung über die 1200er bestätigt)


----------



## Matze001 (8 Oktober 2017)

Ich setze die 12000er auch sehr gern ein!

Die DQ haben auch schon einige Kurzschlüsse bei mir überlebt, aber vielleicht liegt es daran das ich eine digitale Sicherung (SITOP SELECT) mit max. 2A für die Ausgänge verwende.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## sventek (8 Oktober 2017)

Ja, dass ist das was ich meinte. Richtige Handhabung löst schon manches Problem.

@acid: Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, wurde das Relais von einem Transistorausgang der 1200er angesteuert. Der Transistorausgang kann unmöglich eine Relaisspule durch einen Kurzschluss zerstören. Oder ist da eine Steuerung mit Relaisausgängen drin?

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (8 Oktober 2017)

sventek schrieb:


> Ja, dass ist das was ich meinte. Richtige Handhabung löst schon manches Problem.
> 
> @acid: Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, wurde das Relais von einem Transistorausgang der 1200er angesteuert. Der Transistorausgang kann unmöglich eine Relaisspule durch einen Kurzschluss zerstören. Oder ist da eine Steuerung mit Relaisausgängen drin?
> 
> ...




Ich denke das es anders herum gemeint war:
Der Kurschluss an der Spule hat den Ausgang zerstört. 

Finde ich schon arg das die nicht Kurzschlussfest sind, bin eigentlich fest davon ausgegangen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2017)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Ich denke das es anders herum gemeint war:
> Der Kurschluss an der Spule hat den Ausgang zerstört.
> 
> Finde ich schon arg das die nicht Kurzschlussfest sind, bin eigentlich fest davon ausgegangen!



Irgendwo spiegelt sich dann der Preis wieder,
für Siemens Verhältnisse ist die Steuerung sehr Preiswert.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Oktober 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... für Siemens Verhältnisse ist die Steuerung sehr Preiswert.


Ich habe neulich für ein kleineres Projekt die Konfigurationen einer S7-1200 (+ vier oder fünf Erweiterungsbaugruppen) mit einer ET200SP verglichen. Seit dem hat aus meiner Sicht die S7-1200 kaum noch eine Bedeutung. Bestenfalls für ganz ganz kleine Sachen, als deluxe Logo- oder Easy-Ersatz.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (8 Oktober 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich für ein kleineres Projekt die Konfigurationen einer S7-1200 (+ vier oder fünf Erweiterungsbaugruppen) mit einer ET200SP verglichen. Seit dem hat aus meiner Sicht die S7-1200 kaum noch eine Bedeutung. Bestenfalls für ganz ganz kleine Sachen, als deluxe Logo- oder Easy-Ersatz.



Meinst du sowas hier? 

https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/at/Catalog/Product/6ES7512-1DK01-0AB0
Die hatte ich noch gar nicht am Schirm...wie ist die Performance im Vergleich zu einer 1215? 
Edit: Okay bei der reinen Leistung ist die ET200SP CPU wesentlich potenter. Hat aber eben noch keine Funktionen integriert. 

-Bis jetzt haben wir in neuen Anlagen immer nur 1215er und normale 1500er bekommen...
Warum die wohl so wenig eingesetzt wird?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich für ein kleineres Projekt die Konfigurationen einer S7-1200 (+ vier oder fünf Erweiterungsbaugruppen) mit einer ET200SP verglichen. Seit dem hat aus meiner Sicht die S7-1200 kaum noch eine Bedeutung. Bestenfalls für ganz ganz kleine Sachen, als deluxe Logo- oder Easy-Ersatz.



Das sehe ich ganz anders, ein Kollege brauch zB. Viele schnelle Zähler.
Eine zählbaugruppe kostet bei den ET200sp schnell über 150,-, dazu brauchst
du dann evtl noch eine Anschaltung. Eine 1214 hat gleich mehre Zähler und liegt 
Deutlich unter den Preis eines Zähler + Anschaltung. 

Der Kollege nimmt dann oft schon mal 2 oder 3 1200er in einen Schrank.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Oktober 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der Kollege nimmt dann oft schon mal 2 oder 3 1200er in einen Schrank.


Lass deinen Kollegen nur nicht wissen, dass auch die Logo schnelle Zähler hat.

Ich habe schon mal einen Schaltschrank gesehen in dem 4 Stück S7-200 verbaut wurden. Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht gerade ein Qualitätsmerkmal der Firma die etwas in dieser Art und Weise ausführt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Oktober 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .. Der Kollege nimmt dann oft schon mal 2 oder 3 1200er in einen Schrank.


Ok, dann ist das ein Beispiel für zwei oder drei ganz ganz kleine Sachen. Dann passt das vielleicht. Obwohl, drei Stück S7-1214? Das kannst du ja mal durchrechnen. Ich hatte eine für mich typische Anwendung mit digitalen und verschiedenen analogen Baugruppen. Die Preise lagen sehr eng beieinander.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Lass deinen Kollegen nur nicht wissen, dass auch die Logo schnelle Zähler hat.
> 
> Ich habe schon mal einen Schaltschrank gesehen in dem 4 Stück S7-200 verbaut wurden. Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht gerade ein Qualitätsmerkmal der Firma die etwas in dieser Art und Weise ausführt.





Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ok, dann ist das ein Beispiel für zwei oder drei ganz ganz kleine Sachen. Dann passt das vielleicht. Obwohl, drei Stück S7-1214? Das kannst du ja mal durchrechnen. Ich hatte eine für mich typische Anwendung mit digitalen und verschiedenen analogen Baugruppen. Die Preise lagen sehr eng beieinander.



1 CPU 1214 ca, 346,-€

1 Count 1x24 ca. 178,-€

Wenn man jetzt 7-8 Drehstromachsen in Eil-Schleichgang verfahren muss lohnt 
sich meines Erachtens schon, die Steuerungen als schnelle Zähler zu Vergerwaltigen. 
Dann sind die Steuerungen einfach nur dumme Slaves.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2017)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> -Bis jetzt haben wir in neuen Anlagen immer nur 1215er und normale 1500er bekommen...
> Warum die wohl so wenig eingesetzt wird?



Wir verwenden generell nur noch F-CPUs und da ist die 1200er auch interessant.
Die ET200SP gehöhrt meines Erachtens den Entwicklern um die Ohren gehauen.
Normalerweise gehört da gleich in jede Verpackung eine Leuchtlupe. Noch kleiner und kontrastärmer kann man eine Beschriftung wohl nicht machen.


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir verwenden generell nur noch F-CPUs und da ist die 1200er auch interessant.
> Die ET200SP gehört meines Erachtens den Entwicklern um die Ohren gehauen.
> Normalerweise gehört da gleich in jede Verpackung eine Leuchtlupe. Noch kleiner und kontrastärmer kann man eine Beschriftung wohl nicht machen.



Das ist das Alter, laß mal deinen Lehrling vorlesen. 
Ich mach immer ein Foto mit dem Smartphone schau mit das Foto an, geht prima.

Recht hast du aber trotzdem.


----------



## acid (8 Oktober 2017)

Vergiss die Spezial-Messspitzen nicht 

Zum 1200 vs. ET200SP:
Man sollte den Vergleich nicht nur auf den Preis reduzieren, auch renn es wie in rN's Fall vielleicht Ausnahmen gibt, sollte man bedenken, dass die SP CPUs eigentlich 1500er sind und man daher auch deren Funktionen nutzen kann. Zum anderen ist man mit der ET200SP trotzdem etwas flexibler.

Aber ich sehe das ähnlich wie Onkel Dagobert, bei vielen Anwendungen kann man durchaus mal vergleichen.

Wir haben viele Programme mit Graph7 Schrittketten. Die könnte man natürlich auch mit der 1200 umsetzen, die Leistung wäre ausreichend, aber warum sollte ich? Vor Allem in Verbindung mit ProDiag ist das sehr praktikabel und die Kollegen (Instandhaltung) freuen sich.

Es kommt, denke ich, immer auf die Anwendung an, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Alleine vom Preis abhängig würde ich diese Entscheidung aber nicht machen.

@Matze und sventek: 
Ich denke es liegt wohl an der Absicherung, ich glaube, in meinem Fall gab es nur den Kurzschlussschutz des Netzteils, den kümmert so eine Spule natürlich nicht, wer weiß wie lange die Spule auf kleiner Flamme gegart wurde und den Ausgang überlastet hat....
Spricht trotzdem nicht unbedingt für diese Hardware, auch wenn man das wohl abfangen kann.


----------



## Jwatec (16 Oktober 2017)

Hallo gefrustete,
ich möchte mich hier auch mal kurz einreihen. Habe gerade den ganzen Nachmittag versucht, ein Projekt von Step 7 V5.4 ins TIA-Portal zu migrieren. :--x Jetzt muss ich feststellen, dass sämtliche Schrittkommentare nicht "mitmigriert" sind! Wass soll so eine Migration? Haben die den Knall nicht gehört?

Ich habe leider hier im Forum nichts dazu gefunden. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob das mit der Version 14 funktioniert? Ich arbeite mit V13 Update2. 

@acid: soviel ich weiß funktioniert Graph auf einer 1200er nicht. Habt Ihr schonmal Graph - projekte migriert und dann auch keine Kommentare mehr gehabt, oder waren die bei Euch vorhanden? 
Graph-Quellen kann das tolle Portal ja auch nicht verarbeiten. Ich krieg echt die Krise mit dem Siemens - Müll.


----------



## Jwatec (16 Oktober 2017)

*Graph Migrations-Müll*

Hallo gefrustete,
ich möchte mich hier auch mal kurz einreihen. Habe gerade den ganzen Nachmittag versucht, ein Projekt von Step 7 V5.4 ins TIA-Portal zu migrieren. :--x Jetzt muss ich feststellen, dass sämtliche Schrittkommentare nicht "mitmigriert" sind! Wass soll so eine Migration? Haben die den Knall nicht gehört?

Ich habe leider hier im Forum nichts dazu gefunden. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob das mit der Version 14 funktioniert? Ich arbeite mit V13 Update2. 

@acid: soviel ich weiß funktioniert Graph auf einer 1200er nicht. Habt Ihr schonmal Graph - projekte migriert und dann auch keine Kommentare mehr gehabt, oder waren die bei Euch vorhanden? 
Graph-Quellen kann das tolle Portal ja auch nicht verarbeiten. Ich krieg echt die Krise mit dem Siemens - Müll.


----------



## Stefan592 (17 Oktober 2017)

Zottel schrieb:


> Was die Stops angeht, ich habe mich schon lange gewundert, dass kaum jemand darüber schimpft.
> Früher wußte man, dass man eigentlich alles außer HW-Konfig im Laufen ändern konnte. Und Fehler mit den OBs abfangen.
> Bei TIA habe noch keine Beschreibung gefunden, wann ein Stop nötig ist.



Wie mich mein Chef zu einer "Wie arbeite ich mit TIA" Veranstaltung schickte habe ich ein kleines Heft bekommen wo drin steht wann gestoppt werden muss:






Stefan


----------



## inspectorgadjet (17 Oktober 2017)

Stefan592 schrieb:


> ... habe ich ein kleines Heft bekommen ...



Danke für den Tipp!

Hier gibt es die aktuelle Ausgabe:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/86630375


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Oktober 2017)

inspectorgadjet schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!
> 
> Hier gibt es die aktuelle Ausgabe:
> https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/86630375



Seite 5: Seit wann ist denn bei der S7-300/400 nach dem ändern eines UDTs oder einer FB/FC-Schnittstelle ein STOP notwendig? Zumindest wenn ich es mit Step7 programmiere stimmt das nicht. Glaube da sind noch mehr Punkte frisiert, sodass die 1500 und TIA nicht ganz so schlecht dastehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2017)

Guten Morgen Thomas,

auf Seite 7 steht:
Gültigkeit und Rahmenbedingungen
 Simatic Step 7 ab Version 13 SP1

Bei Step7 V5.x musste ich auch noch nie einen Stop für diese Änderungen einlegen. Anscheinend ist dies mit TIA nicht mehr möglich. Ich habe
es noch nicht ausprobiert, da ich keine 300/400 in TIA projektiere und auch nicht projektieren werde. Ein weiterer Grund, eine 300/400 weiter
in Step7 V5.x zu programmieren.


----------



## ducati (17 Oktober 2017)

die Punkte in dem Heft waren mir schon bekannt... Ein problem habe ich aber mit den sonstigen Stops bzw. Reinitialisierungen, welche einfach so, unerklaerlich, aus heiterem Himmel auftreten...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2017)

Ja ducati,

und genau die sind auch für viele andere ein riesen Problem. Da ich unter anderem viel an Palettierautomaten oder Flaschenfüllern arbeite,
kann ich nicht einfach mal einen Stopp machen. Nicht mal in den Mittagspausen, da diese Anlagen immer durch laufen. Bei diesen Firmen
muss ich immer für einen Stopp nachfragen und dann muss eine komplette Linie gestoppt werden ( findet keiner toll ).

Wie man nur die 1200ér so auf den Markt bringen konnte, dass sogar eine Kommentaränderung einen Stopp braucht.


----------



## RONIN (17 Oktober 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz anders, ein Kollege brauch zB. Viele schnelle Zähler.
> Eine zählbaugruppe kostet bei den ET200sp schnell über 150,-, dazu brauchst
> du dann evtl noch eine Anschaltung. Eine 1214 hat gleich mehre Zähler und liegt
> Deutlich unter den Preis eines Zähler + Anschaltung.
> ...


Anstatt der ET200SP 1xCount ist dann oft die 8DI HighSpeed (6ES7131-6BF00-0DA0) interessant.
Das sind 4 schnelle Zähler bis 10kHz für unter 100€. Allerdings dann nur mit Zählerfunktion und anzusprechen über EA-Abbild.
Andere Funktionen (Frequenzmessung etc. kann man dann evtl. selbst machen)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> Anstatt der ET200SP 1xCount ist dann oft die 8DI HighSpeed (6ES7131-6BF00-0DA0) interessant.
> Das sind 4 schnelle Zähler bis 10kHz für unter 100€. Allerdings dann nur mit Zählerfunktion und anzusprechen über EA-Abbild.
> Andere Funktionen (Frequenzmessung etc. kann man dann evtl. selbst machen)



Könnte man damit auch Vorwärts und Rückwärtszählen mit A/B quasi nach RS422?


----------



## RONIN (17 Oktober 2017)

Nein, nur Einfachzähler, kein Puls-Richtung.


----------



## Zombie (20 Oktober 2017)

Habe gerade etwas sehr seltsames an V14 WinCC Advanced/Comfort gefunden was mein Frustlevel wieder enorm angehoben hat.

Habe gerade eine Comfort- Panel Visualisierung auf einem TP900 fertiggestellt und gestern abend begonnen die Bedienungsanleitung zu schreiben. 
Dazu habe ich angefangen Screenshots anzufertigen während ich mit einer Test- SPS einzelne Anzeigenfunktionen mit Leben gefüllt hatte.

Heute kamen noch ein paar kleine Änderung dazu weil meine Kollegen meinten das sollte besser links stehen und das rechts, usw. Also musste ich einzelne Screenshots neu machen. Habe also die Simulation neu gestartet, da bemerkte ich, dass einzelne Anzeigenelemente die ich gestern erst eingefügt hatte, verschwunden waren. 
Sachen auf Seiten die ich heute gar nicht angefasst hatte waren wieder auf der Position die sie vor ein paar Tagen hatte, bevor ich sie alle am Raster richtig ausgerichtet hatte (selbe Höhe, selbe Pixelhöhe der Anzeigen, etc).
"Hab ich wohl aus Versehen eine Datensicherung von vor ein paar Tagen geöffnet", dachte ich mir, und das Projekt wieder geschlossen. Nun hab ich mir den Pfad und den Dateinamen mal genau durchgelesen und den letzten von gestern Abend wieder geöffnet, identisches Bild, vieles noch nicht richtig ausgerichtet, einzelne Anzeigenenelente von gestern fehlten. Hatte also doch den neuesten geöffnet, aber irgendwie waren ein paar Änderungen weg.
Vor dem generieren der Simulation speichert TIA ja immer. Deshalb glaube ich nicht dass ich vergessen hatte zu speichern nach meiner letzten Änderung, und ich hatte gestern Abend noch eine Datensicherung gemacht. 
Die Datensicherung habe ich wieder geladen und da war alles okay.
Wie kann das kommen, dass ein Projekt, von dem man eine Datensicherung gemacht hat (auch dabei wird zuvor immer gespeichert), am nächsten Tag wieder auf dem Stand von vorgestern ist?
Hab ich das Ding falsch angefasst, hab ich Bedienungsfehler gemacht?
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Oktober 2017)

Kein Grund zur Sorge, wahrscheinlich hängst du einfach nur in einer Zeitschleife fest. Hast du leichtsinnigerweise mit "While" herum gepfuscht?


----------



## Blockmove (20 Oktober 2017)

Zombie schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee?



Idee nicht ... Aber ein ähnliches Verhalten.
Konnte aber den Fehler bisher nicht nachstellen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (25 Oktober 2017)

Ich halt mich die ganze Zeit ruhig.  TIA ist doch okay, so schlecht noch nicht, u.s.w.

Aber heute muss ich feststellen das beim TIA-V14-Upd3 in WinCC-Professional es noch immer so ist das Fehler im Software nicht durch der Übersetzer erkannt werden.
Noch nicht mal eine Warnung gibt er aus.

z.b. Mann löscht eine verwendete Variable. Im EA-Feld wird diese Rot hinterlegt dann.
Dies wird nicht durch den Übersetzer erkannt. 

Was soll den der Sch..ß?

Bram


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (25 Oktober 2017)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich halt mich die ganze Zeit ruhig.  TIA ist doch okay, so schlecht noch nicht, u.s.w.
> 
> Aber heute muss ich feststellen das beim TIA-V14-Upd3 in WinCC-Professional es noch immer so ist das Fehler im Software nicht durch der Übersetzer erkannt werden.
> Noch nicht mal eine Warnung gibt er aus.
> ...



Beim "nur Änderungen übersetzen" könnte ich mir vorstellen das sowas nicht erkannt wird, 
beim "komplette Software übersetzen" sollte es aber erkannt werden.

Das E/A Feld wurde nicht geändert (sondern nur eine Variable) also keine Übersetzung des E/A Feldes-> Fehler wird nicht erkannt. Würde doch Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Ralle (25 Oktober 2017)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Beim "nur Änderungen übersetzen" könnte ich mir vorstellen das sowas nicht erkannt wird,
> beim "komplette Software übersetzen" sollte es aber erkannt werden.
> 
> Das E/A Feld wurde nicht geändert (sondern nur eine Variable) also keine Übersetzung des E/A Feldes-> Fehler wird nicht erkannt. Würde doch Sinn ergeben.



Er macht das ja mit WinCC Professionell, bei Advanced wird das seit V14  (glaube ich) angemeckert. Aber warum sollte sich WinCC Prof, wie WinCC Adv verhalten, das wäre dann doch zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (25 Oktober 2017)

Sorry, bin nur advanced, um proffesionell zu werden muss ich wohl noch einges lernen. 


Als "profesionell" User muss man solche Fehler eben selber erkennen, den Advanced Deppen werden sie halt netterweise rausgesucht. *ROFL*


Nachdem ich aber die letzten Tage ein UNIOP ETOP33B auf ein UNIOP ETOP310 portieren durfte, weiß ich erst zu schätzen wie toll einfach es ist ein Siemens Touch  von Protool über Flex auf TIA zu migrieren. 

UNIOP: Adapter löten, spezielle Kommunikationsplatinen, falsch übernommene Variablen, nicht übertragbare Rezeptdaten, wegelassene Hardwaretasten....:sb10:

Das funktioniert ja bei TIA fast schon superwunderwuzitoll im Vergleich. 

Von den diversen OP´s ohne brauchbaren Nachfolger mag ich aber auch gar nicht erst anfangen....


----------



## Zombie (6 November 2017)

Mir stinkt das mit V14 so richtig.
Auf dem Lehrgang haben sie noch vollmundig verkündet, dass V14 das letzte sein wird, wegen Architekturveränderungen usw, und jetzt soll doch noch V15 kommen. Die gehen mir auf den Keks mit ihrem Mist.


----------



## Matze001 (6 November 2017)

Ich weis nicht was Du jetzt hast?

Das es eine V15 usw geben wird war doch eigtl. klar oder?
Eine neue Version heißt ja nicht zwangsläufig eine Architekturveränderung (Wobei auch ein SP nicht bedeutet, dass es keine gibt).

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## vollmi (7 November 2017)

Also bis jetzt ist die Aussage von Siemens ja. 13.1 hat die letzte Architekturveränderung stattgefunden. Ab da kann man jedes Projekt mit jeder darauffolgenden Version öffnen ohne es für die Vorgängerversion unbrauchbar zu machen.

Ob und wann die nächste Architekturänderung ansteht, liegt natürlich weiterhin in Siemens Händen.

mfG René


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 November 2017)

> Auf dem Lehrgang haben sie noch vollmundig verkündet, dass V14 das letzte sein wird



Na kommt wohl darauf an, wie sie dass gemeint haben. Letzte Version oder "das letzte".


----------



## vollmi (7 November 2017)

Ich rege mich grad ein bisschen über die Siemens Lagerhaltung auf. Das kann doch nicht sein das man auf Standardterminalmodule der aktuellen SP IOs über n Monat warten muss. 
Stinkormale 20A Netzteile brauchen ebenfalls über n Monat dasselbe für unmanaged scalance switches.
Ich mein ohne die Elektronikmodule kann man ja noch leben die kann man dann stecken wenn die Schaltschränke fertig sind aber die Terminals sind so grundlegend dass doch da Palettenweise davon rumliegen sollten.

Wird das Zeug erst produziert wenn man bestellt?


----------



## RONIN (7 November 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wird das Zeug erst produziert wenn man bestellt?


Kann nur zustimmen, mit der Lieferfähigkeit von Siemens wird's in letzter Zeit immer schlechter.


----------



## acid (7 November 2017)

Das Problem haben aber aktuell viele Hersteller, selbst auf lagernde Artikel wartet man gerne mal 1-2 Wochen...


----------



## vollmi (7 November 2017)

acid schrieb:


> Das Problem haben aber aktuell viele Hersteller, selbst auf lagernde Artikel wartet man gerne mal 1-2 Wochen...



Du meinst andere Sps lieferanten? Aber wie kommts?

Ich meine, wenn das System hat müsste man ja als Kunde anfangen die Lagerhaltung zu übernehmen, vor allem für uns die wir ja ständig andere Teile brauchen.


----------



## acid (7 November 2017)

Auch SPS Hardware, aber nicht nur, auf irgendwelche lagernden Verteiler und Sensorleitungen von Murr habe ich zwei Wochen gewartet. Scheinbar sind die mit Aufträgen total überfordert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2017)

Den Lieferanten geht es zur Zeit gut, da die Wirtschaft boomt.
Das merkt man dann an der Lieferzeit und an den Preiserhöhungen,
da sind Sie zur Zeit alle gleich.


----------



## John Sheppard (7 November 2017)

Lagerhaltung ist gleichbedeutend mit totem Kapital.
Da hat ein schlauer BWLer vorgerechnet, dass ein Lager viel Geld kostet und es besser ist Just-In-Time zu produzieren.
Ein anderer BWLer hat vorgerechnet, dass es viel günstiger ist in Fern-Ost zu produzieren und dann per Container nach Europa zu schippern. 
Man erkennt aber erst jetzt in der GL, dass "Just-In-Time" und ein halbes Jahr Zeit zwischen Bestellung in Fern-Ost und Ankunft in Europa nicht das Gleiche sind.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 November 2017)

Wie schon beschrieben ist bei mehreren Herstellern die Lieferzeit ein Problem. Wir bestellen relativ viel von Beckhoff. Dort ist eine Lieferzeit von 2-3 Wochen, egal was es betrifft normal.
Gut ist das natürlich nicht.


----------



## John Sheppard (7 November 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie schon beschrieben ist bei mehreren Herstellern die Lieferzeit ein Problem. Wir bestellen relativ viel von Beckhoff. Dort ist eine Lieferzeit von 2-3 Wochen, egal was es betrifft normal.
> Gut ist das natürlich nicht.



Es gibt Lieferanten, die korrigieren den Lieferzeitpunkt nach der Bestellung um mehrere Wochen nach hinten.
Super, wenn du Termine für die Inbetriebnahme zugesagt hast und die Brocken sind zu dem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht da.


----------



## Ralle (7 November 2017)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht was Du jetzt hast?
> 
> Das es eine V15 usw geben wird war doch eigtl. klar oder?
> Eine neue Version heißt ja nicht zwangsläufig eine Architekturveränderung (Wobei auch ein SP nicht bedeutet, dass es keine gibt).
> ...



Wozu dann eine neue Versionsnummer? Kann man sich dann doch sparen und es ordentlich machen. Reiner Aktionismus der Marketing-Abteilung?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 November 2017)

> Wozu dann eine neue Versionsnummer? Kann man sich dann doch sparen und es ordentlich machen.



Weil man für ein Servicepack keine neu benötigte Lizenz andrehen kann. Für eine neue Version aber schon.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 November 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> .. Stinkormale 20A Netzteile brauchen ebenfalls über n Monat ..


Aktuell aber nicht, oder? Wir haben in den letzten Wochen 400V/24V/20A Netzteile mehrmals umgehend geliefert bekommen. Aber auf andere Sachen mussten wir auch Monate warten. Terminalmodule sollte man als Schaltschrankbauer aber schon in gewissen Mengen vorrätig haben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 November 2017)

> Wir haben in den letzten Wochen 400V/24V/20A Netzteile mehrmals umgehend geliefert bekommen.



Aus diesem Grund hat Vollmi dann keine mehr bekommen.


----------



## vollmi (7 November 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Aktuell aber nicht, oder? Wir haben in den letzten Wochen 400V/24V/20A Netzteile mehrmals umgehend geliefert bekommen. Aber auf andere Sachen mussten wir auch Monate warten. Terminalmodule sollte man als Schaltschrankbauer aber schon in gewissen Mengen vorrätig haben.



Ach dir habe ich den Netzteil Lieferengpass zu verdanken. Nennt sich das nicht Insiderhandel? So vonwegen die Markpreise durch Verknappung hochtreiben? Das ist illegal das weisst du hoffentlich. Gegen 3 Netzteile könnte ich das aber vergessen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 November 2017)

Vielleicht liegt ja auch daran:

http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberpfalz/inhalt/siemens-stellenabbau-amberg-100.html



> 170 Stellen aus der Lagerlogistik werden outgesourced


----------



## vollmi (9 November 2017)

Cool, nachdem ich bei Siemens gebettelt habe, waren die Termine ALLE noch in dieser Woche. Muss aber sagen ich kann heftig betteln so mit Tränen und Knien. ^^


----------



## John Sheppard (9 November 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Cool, nachdem ich bei Siemens gebettelt habe, waren die Termine ALLE noch in dieser Woche. Muss aber sagen ich kann heftig betteln so mit Tränen und Knien. ^^



Aha! Du hast also noch nicht die Rechnung erhalten!
Hoffentlich wirst du dann nicht nochmal auf die Knie gehen, mit heftig betteln, Tränen und so....


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 November 2017)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich halt mich die ganze Zeit ruhig.  TIA ist doch okay, so schlecht noch nicht, u.s.w.
> 
> Aber heute muss ich feststellen das beim TIA-V14-Upd3 in WinCC-Professional es noch immer so ist das Fehler im Software nicht durch der Übersetzer erkannt werden.
> Noch nicht mal eine Warnung gibt er aus.
> ...



Also..........

Es geht doch. Aber mann muss dies speziell nicht an aber abhaken.
im Runtime Einstellungen unter Allgemein finden mann die Compiler Optionen.
Da hakt mann "keine erweiterte Variablenprüfung am Bild" ab.
Dann geht es..

Bram


----------



## John Sheppard (10 November 2017)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Also..........
> 
> Es geht doch. Aber mann muss dies speziell nicht an aber abhaken.
> im Runtime Einstellungen unter Allgemein finden mann die Compiler Optionen.
> ...



Uiih! Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## ducati (15 November 2017)

Hat schon mal jemand bei nem TIA-1500-SPS-Projekt folgendes gemacht:

- Projekt archivieren
- Projekt dearchivieren
- 1 SPS-FC ändern (aber nicht in die SPS laden)
- Projekt archivieren
- Projekt dearchivieren
- versuchen die SPS zu laden

ich wollte gestern in ner Anlage Änderungen einspielen, die nen Kollege im Büro vorbereitet hatte, da wollte das TIA aber ALLE SPS-Bausteine laden, obwohl eigentlich nur 1 FC geändert wurde... Da kriegst Du nen Koller an ner laufenden Anlage. Zum Glück wollte das TIA-Dings wenigstens keinen CPU-Stop und keine Reinitialisierung.

Hat sowas schon mal jemand erlebt?

Gruß.


----------



## John Sheppard (15 November 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand bei nem TIA-1500-SPS-Projekt folgendes gemacht:
> 
> - Projekt archivieren
> - Projekt dearchivieren
> ...



Ja, z.B. wenn man einmal "alles übersetzen" klickt.
TIA führt außerdem einem Vergleich des Zeitstempels jedes DB, FC, FB durch.
 Ist der unterschiedlich, dann schlägt TIA "alles laden" vor.


----------



## ducati (15 November 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Ja, z.B. wenn man einmal "alles übersetzen" klickt.



ich glaub nicht, dass er das gemacht hat. Ich denke dass ist eher irgend nen TIA-Scheiss...

Gruss


----------



## John Sheppard (16 November 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht, dass er das gemacht hat. Ich denke dass ist eher irgend nen TIA-Scheiss...
> 
> Gruss




Könnte auch unterschiedliche TIA-Versionsstände sein.


----------



## ducati (16 November 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Könnte auch unterschiedliche TIA-Versionsstände sein.



nö, wir haben alle die gleiche kopierte VM...

unter Umständen hat die eine oder andere VM aber mal nen Windowsupdate, .NET-Update gemacht, dass da der TIA-Compiler irgendwie drauf schaut, keine Ahnung...


----------



## John Sheppard (16 November 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> nö, wir haben alle die gleiche kopierte VM...
> 
> unter Umständen hat die eine oder andere VM aber mal nen Windowsupdate, .NET-Update gemacht, dass da der TIA-Compiler irgendwie drauf schaut, keine Ahnung...



Sommer-/Winterzeit?

Ich musste auch schon bei Projekten jedes Netzwerk und jeden DB einzeln prüfen, ob sich irgendwo eine Änderung ergeben hat.
Nur weil die Zeitstempel unterschiedlich waren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 November 2017)

> Ich musste auch schon bei Projekten jedes Netzwerk und jeden DB einzeln prüfen, ob sich irgendwo eine Änderung ergeben hat.
> Nur weil die Zeitstempel unterschiedlich waren.



Muss man das wirklich prüfen? Bei Step7 V5.5 meldet er doch ob nur der Zeitstempel unterschiedlich ist oder "Code unterschiedlich".
Ich habe gerade kein TIA zur Hand aber dass müsste doch dort auch noch gehen.


----------



## John Sheppard (16 November 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Muss man das wirklich prüfen? Bei Step7 V5.5 meldet er doch ob nur der Zeitstempel unterschiedlich ist oder "Code unterschiedlich".
> Ich habe gerade kein TIA zur Hand aber dass müsste doch dort auch noch gehen.



Du kannst im TIA-Portal leider nicht mehr, wie in Step 7, einen einzelnen Baustein übertragen.


----------



## ducati (16 November 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Muss man das wirklich prüfen? Bei Step7 V5.5 meldet er doch ob nur der Zeitstempel unterschiedlich ist oder "Code unterschiedlich".
> Ich habe gerade kein TIA zur Hand aber dass müsste doch dort auch noch gehen.



Im TIA musst Du für jeden Baustein einzeln nen "Detailvergleich" anstoßen... Vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd, aber im Step7 ging das mit dem "Bausteine vergleichen" deutlich einfacher, besser, eindeutiger...

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (16 November 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Sommer-/Winterzeit?



Keine Ahnung, wenn ich Zeit und Lust hätte, könnte ich versuchen nachzuvollziehen, wo das Problem liegt... Aber das ist mir mittlerweile zu doof...

Ich empfehle den Kunden aktuell lieber für wichtige Anlagen, welche auch im laufenden Betrieb geändert werden müssen, ausschliesslich S7-300/400 mit Step7 5.5 einzusetzen.

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 November 2017)

> Ich empfehle den Kunden aktuell lieber für wichtige Anlagen, welche auch  im laufenden Betrieb geändert werden müssen, ausschliesslich S7-300/400  mit Step7 5.5 einzusetzen.



Ja richtig, leider werden wir irgendwann nicht mehr herum kommen. Vor der Zeit graust es mir jetzt schon.


----------



## ducati (16 November 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja richtig, leider werden wir irgendwann nicht mehr herum kommen. Vor der Zeit graust es mir jetzt schon.



an bestimmten Stellen ist Siemens schon langsam aufgewacht, ich glaube nicht, dass die 300/400 so schnell abgekündigt werden. Vielleicht der eine oder andere Exotentyp...

vielleicht kommt dann auch bald die S7-1600, wo dann mal auf die Bedürfnisse der Industrieautomatisierung eingegangen wird. Diese Smatphone-S7-1500 ist jedenfalls nicht so richtig industrietauglich, zumindest nicht für Dinge die wir so machen...

PS: aktuell gibts für die 400er ja noch keinen Nachfolgetyp, von daher können die die 400er auch nicht mal eben abkündigen:

S7-200 -> S7-1200
S7-300 -> S7-1500
S7-400 -> S7-1600 ?

Gruß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 November 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> an bestimmten Stellen ist Siemens schon langsam aufgewacht, ich glaube nicht, dass die 300/400 so schnell abgekündigt werden. Vielleicht der eine oder andere Exotentyp...
> 
> vielleicht kommt dann auch bald die S7-1600, wo dann mal auf die Bedürfnisse der Industrieautomatisierung eingegangen wird. Diese Smatphone-S7-1500 ist jedenfalls nicht so richtig industrietauglich, zumindest nicht für Dinge die wir so machen...
> 
> ...



Gedacht war das aber mal anders
S7-200 -> S7-1200
S7-300/400 -> S7-1500


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 November 2017)

Dito,
ich arbeite viel mit Verpackungsmaschinen und größeren Transportsystemen ( Palettentransporte usw. )
CPU Stopps sind ein absoluter Alptraum. In manchen Firmen versorgt ein Transportsystem 16 Palettieranlagen.
Ich würde mit einem Stopp alles anhalten müssen. Bei alten FW Ständen ist ein Stopp bei einer Kommentaränderung
nötig. Wie konnte man so etwas auf den Markt bringen. Bei S7 5.5 wird das geladen, was ich möchte. Ob dass, was geladen
wird richtig ist, liegt in meiner Verantwortung. Aber dieser Zwang zum konsistenten laden nervt richtig und hat mit
Praxistauglichkeit nichts mehr zu tun ( außer man programmiert nur irgendwelche Schreibtisch-Schulungsmodelle wo alles
egal ist ).


----------



## ducati (16 November 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gedacht war das aber mal anders
> S7-200 -> S7-1200
> S7-300/400 -> S7-1500



Ja, ich weiss 

Angeblich soll ja auch nächstes Jahr ne 1500H kommen...

Aber trotzdem, solange die Probleme mit dem Ändern im laufenden Betrieb nicht gelöst werden, funktioniert das für wichtige Anlagen leider nicht. Und leider kann ich auch nicht jede Anlage mit PCS7 und ner 410 bauen... Vielleicht ist das ja das Ziel vom Siemens, aber damit machen die sich sicherlich nicht viele Freunde!
Und der schon im anderen Thread beschriebene Hochrüstzwang im Ersatzteilfall geht auch garnicht. Aber vielleicht wollen die wirklich dann noch 20Jahre kompatible Altteile für den 3fachen Preis verkaufen, aber damit machen die sich auch keine Freunde!



Gruß.


----------



## vollmi (16 November 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiss
> 
> Angeblich soll ja auch nächstes Jahr ne 1500H kommen...



Man muss dazu sagen, das mittlerweile ein Run/Stop/Run übergang schon wesentlich seltener nötig ist. Auch ein Reinit kann man mit dem nötigen Knowhow gut umgehen. Allerdings sichere ich wichtige Daten immernoch in einen Online generierten DB im Ladespeicher (was nicht optimierte DBs bedingt).

Aber um ein H System zu vermarkten fehlt ja doch noch so einiges. Von einem H System erwarte ich das ich in einen Kopf laden kann während der andere die alte Software weiterlaufen lässt bis ich sage synchronisieren und zwar ohne Stop oder Reinit und dergleichen. Sonst braucht man keine H Maschine.
Wenn man an Maschinen denkt die bei der 400H schon 10MB an Arbeitsspeicher verbraucht hatten, das waren Daten die mussten sicher sein und durften nicht aus Konsistenzgründen einfach mal reeinitialisiert werden, da reicht dann auch kein Reinitreservespeicher von ein paar hundert Bytes die man da einschalten kann. Da ist man dann mit dem bischen Remanenzspeicher auch bald ausgeschossen die sie heute mit der 1500er mitliefern.

Habt ihr das schon gesehen?

https://support.industry.siemens.co...5w_24vdc_manual_de-DE_de-DE.pdf?download=true

Systemstromversorgung um die Remanenz zu erweitern? Wenn das die Autohersteller aufnehmen, muss man bald ein Reserverad dazukaufen um die Sitzheizungsfunktionalität im Fond freizuschalten.

mfG René


----------



## ducati (16 November 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen, das mittlerweile ein Run/Stop/Run übergang schon wesentlich seltener nötig ist.



Ja vielleicht, aber irgendwann kommts, ohne dass man weiss warum und vor allem im unpassendsten Moment 

Zu der 1500H weiss ich nichts konkretes, selbst der Siemens-Vertrieb hat an der Stelle davon abgeraten den Betatester zu spielen...

Keine Ahnung, für mich einfach nicht zu gebrauchen das Zeug...


----------



## Cliff (17 November 2017)

> Man muss dazu sagen, das mittlerweile ein Run/Stop/Run übergang schon  wesentlich seltener nötig ist. Auch ein Reinit kann man mit dem nötigen  Knowhow gut umgehen.


Es ist ein Unding so etwas auf dem Markt zu bringen, bzw. einzusetzen. Man muss leider sagen dass da scheinbar das Marketing funktioniert und die (Zumindest bei uns) unwissenden Entscheidungsträger auf dieses hereinfallen.
Hatte letztens einen netten Fall:
Komplexe Sondermaschine > Kunde ruft an: Störung
Ich also Fernwartung aufgebaut und versucht in den Status zu schauen. TIA zeigt nicht konsistente Bausteine an und lässt mich ohne Synchronisation nicht in den Status des Bausteines der mich interessiert (Welcher aber konsistent war). Da es nicht meine Anlage war, ich nicht überschauen konnte was bei der Synchronisation passiert habe ich den Support an dieser Stelle abgebrochen und gewartet bis der zuständige Kollege übernehmen konnte...
Nicht auszumalen wenn ich dann auch noch zusätzlich TIA- Versionsbingo spielen muss.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2017)

Cliff schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unding so etwas auf dem Markt zu bringen, bzw. einzusetzen. Man muss leider sagen dass da scheinbar das Marketing funktioniert und die (Zumindest bei uns) unwissenden Entscheidungsträger auf dieses hereinfallen.
> Hatte letztens einen netten Fall:
> Komplexe Sondermaschine > Kunde ruft an: Störung
> Ich also Fernwartung aufgebaut und versucht in den Status zu schauen. TIA zeigt nicht konsistente Bausteine an und lässt mich ohne Synchronisation nicht in den Status des Bausteines der mich interessiert (Welcher aber konsistent war). Da es nicht meine Anlage war, ich nicht überschauen konnte was bei der Synchronisation passiert habe ich den Support an dieser Stelle abgebrochen und gewartet bis der zuständige Kollege übernehmen konnte...
> Nicht auszumalen wenn ich dann auch noch zusätzlich TIA- Versionsbingo spielen muss.



Da hast du eine der Schwerwiegendsten Probleme auf den Punkt gebracht die es mit TIA gibt.
Dein beschriebener Fall ist keine Ausnahme, sondern wird bald die Regel sein. 
Selbst wenn man als Fremder vor der Anlage steht, kann eine Diagnose zu einen Maschinenstillstand
oder sogar Produktionsstillstand führen, wenn man da mal schnell "Laden" drückt. 

Jetzt könnte man sagen, man holt sich das Projekt mal eben von der CPU und speichert das in ein
neuen Projekt und macht dann die Wartung, da ist dann aber nicht die HMI dabei ... und Jetzt?

Da kommt wieder mein Leitspruch zu TIA:
"Automatisieren Sie in fünf Minuten, was früher nur eine gedauert hat"


----------



## Michael Müller (17 November 2017)

Zum TIA Frust kommt jetzt noch die grottenlangsame Industrie Mall dazu. Seit gestern geht da irgendwie gar nichts. Bei euch auch?


----------



## Zombie (17 November 2017)

Wenn ich das hier lesen, rollen sich meine Fußnägel schon wieder nach oben.
Ich soll Anfang nächsten Jahres einen relativ komplexen MFR auf einer 1500 realisieren. 
Wie soll ich das hinkriegen, wenn ich bei einem kleinen Fehler in einem FC/FB alle Daten wegschmeissen muss.

Ich kann ja schlecht sagen, holt mal alle 35 Paletten aus dem Tunnel raus, ich müsste mal nen Fehler an dem Hubtisch nach dem Tunnel korrigieren.


----------



## vollmi (17 November 2017)

Zombie schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das hinkriegen, wenn ich bei einem kleinen Fehler in einem FC/FB alle Daten wegschmeissen muss.



Wir machen keine kleinen Fehler. Wir erschaffen Katastrophen!


----------



## Zombie (17 November 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wir machen keine kleinen Fehler. Wir erschaffen Katastrophen!



*ROFL*

Wie wahr, aber mit TIA wäre der Mist ja dann noch nicht mal zu retten.
Wie beim Filmdreh, "Reset und alles nochmal auf Anfang, wir drehen die Kusszene nochmal"
Nur halt dass dann 3 Anlagenführer 3 Stunden lang damit beschäftigt sind Tonnenschwere Paletten rumzuwuchten. 
Gott, wer sich den Mist ausgedacht hat gehört an seinen Weichteilen an der Glocke vom Glockenturm aufgehängt.


----------



## Ralle (18 November 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da hast du eine der Schwerwiegendsten Probleme auf den Punkt gebracht die es mit TIA gibt.
> Dein beschriebener Fall ist keine Ausnahme, sondern wird bald die Regel sein.
> Selbst wenn man als Fremder vor der Anlage steht, kann eine Diagnose zu einen Maschinenstillstand
> oder sogar Produktionsstillstand führen, wenn man da mal schnell "Laden" drückt.
> ...



Aber immerhin, zur Diagnose reicht es dann vielleicht.
Schade, das Siemens das jetzt so handhabt, ich vermute, das hängt mit dem "Komfort" zusammen, dass TIA nun immer alle Bausteine bei Variablenänderungen nachzieht und konsistent hält.
Das hatten wir früher bei Step7 nur "per Hand" über die Konsistenzprüfung. So handelt man sich mit einem kleinen aber zugegeben bequemen "Vorteil" einen Mega-Nachteil ein.


----------



## John Sheppard (27 November 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber immerhin, zur Diagnose reicht es dann vielleicht.
> Schade, das Siemens das jetzt so handhabt, ich vermute, das hängt mit dem "Komfort" zusammen, dass TIA nun immer alle Bausteine bei Variablenänderungen nachzieht und konsistent hält.
> Das hatten wir früher bei Step7 nur "per Hand" über die Konsistenzprüfung. So handelt man sich mit einem kleinen aber zugegeben bequemen "Vorteil" einen Mega-Nachteil ein.



Updaten "per Hand" setzt voraus, dass man genau weiß was man tut. 
Sowohl was die Anlage, als auch was die Programmänderungen betrifft.
Man kann solche Updates ruhig als "OP am offenen Herzen" bezeichnen, wenn die Anlage produktiv läuft.

Während der laufenden Produktion online Änderungen an einem SPS-Programm vorzunehmen und ggf. die Anlage zu Schreddern, aufgrund eines schnellen Updates von inkonsistenten Bausteinen...
Wie nennt man das im Versicherungsjargon? Richtig, man nennt es grobe Fahrlässigkeit.


----------



## Ralle (27 November 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Updaten "per Hand" setzt voraus, dass man genau weiß was man tut.
> Sowohl was die Anlage, als auch was die Programmänderungen betrifft.
> Man kann solche Updates ruhig als "OP am offenen Herzen" bezeichnen, wenn die Anlage produktiv läuft.
> 
> ...



Mag ja sein, aber mit TIA und einer "Zwangskonsistenz" wird es doch nicht besser und auch nicht sicherer. Wenn ich hier schon übersetzen und in die SPS laden muß, nur um ein paar Variablen zu beobachten, ohne eigentlich wirklich etwas geändert zu haben, ist die Gefahr doch viel größer. Denn wer weiß schon genau, welche DB nun mit irgendwelchen alten Startwerten in die SPS geladen werden? Dann kracht es u.U. erst richtig!


----------



## John Sheppard (27 November 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, aber mit TIA und einer "Zwangskonsistenz" wird es doch nicht besser und auch nicht sicherer. Wenn ich hier schon übersetzen und in die SPS laden muß, nur um ein paar Variablen zu beobachten, ohne eigentlich wirklich etwas geändert zu haben, ist die Gefahr doch viel größer. Denn wer weiß schon genau, welche DB nun mit irgendwelchen alten Startwerten in die SPS geladen werden? Dann kracht es u.U. erst richtig!



Das hängt alles mit dieser verfluchten Option "optimierter Bausteinzugriff" zusammen.
Alles nur um Speicher sparen und angeblich die Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen....
Füge in einem DB nur einen Wort oder ein Bit hinzu, dass du später verwenden willst und der gesamte Baustein wird neu übersetzt und intern werden allen Variablen neue Adressen zugewiesen.
Natürlich muss dann auch das HMI neu kompiliert und übertragen werden....


----------



## PN/DP (27 November 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Updaten "per Hand" setzt voraus, dass man genau weiß was man tut.


Das automatische Updaten dem TIA überlassen heißt dann, man muß nicht wissen was man tut?
Ich denke, das nennt die Versicherung erst recht grobe Fahrlässigkeit.

Bei einem klassischen manuellen Update hatte man wenigstens die Möglichkeit, das Update intelligent so auszuführen, daß keine temporären Inkonsistenzen entstehen - wenn man genau weiß was man tut. Mit dem "intelligenten" TIA hat man diese Möglichkeit nicht mehr - da würde es ziemlich sicher krachen, deshalb verlangt TIA den CPU-Stop.

Harald


----------



## RONIN (27 November 2017)

Was ich bei der ganzen Sache nicht verstehe ist, eigentlich müssten die optimierten Datenbausteine prädestiniert für Änderungen ohne Reinitialsierung sein.
Schließlich hat jeder Datenpunkt eine eindeutige ID und wird nicht mehr Address-geordnet im Speicher abgelegt.
Da müsste es doch möglich sein, dass wenn ich ein Bit einfüge, dieses eine neue ID bekommt, irgendwo an einer freien Speicherstelle gelagert wird, und die ID in eine Art Mapping-Tabelle eingetragen wird. Dabei müssten an den anderen Datenpunkten weder Speicherort, ID noch Aktualwert angefasst werden.

Ich glaub die Siemens-Jungs haben da irgendwo gewaltig was verbockt.
So sind die 1500er aktuell, im Sinne von "nicht grob fahrlässig", kaum Online-Änderungsfähig.


----------



## John Sheppard (27 November 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> Was ich bei der ganzen Sache nicht verstehe ist, eigentlich müssten die optimierten Datenbausteine prädestiniert für Änderungen ohne Reinitialsierung sein.
> Schließlich hat jeder Datenpunkt eine eindeutige ID und wird nicht mehr Address-geordnet im Speicher abgelegt.
> Da müsste es doch möglich sein, dass wenn ich ein Bit einfüge, dieses eine neue ID bekommt, irgendwo an einer freien Speicherstelle gelagert wird, und die ID in eine Art Mapping-Tabelle eingetragen wird. Dabei müssten an den anderen Datenpunkten weder Speicherort, ID noch Aktualwert angefasst werden.
> 
> ...




Du kannst die aktuellen Ist-Werte als Initialwerte in den DB übernehmen.
Ob das sinnvoll ist kommt auf den Anwendungsfall an.

Die ganzen Probleme kann man etwas entschärfen, in dem man die Programm- und Datenstruktur entsprechend anpasst.
Ich habe in alten Programme meiner Kollegen oftmals gesehen, dass alles (Permanente Daten, temporäre Zwischenwerte und Berechnungen) in ein oder zwei DBs abgelegt wurde oder komplett alles in Merkern. :sb2:


----------



## Cliff (27 November 2017)

> Während der laufenden Produktion online Änderungen an einem SPS-Programm  vorzunehmen und ggf. die Anlage zu Schreddern, aufgrund eines schnellen  Updates von inkonsistenten Bausteinen...
> Wie nennt man das im Versicherungsjargon? Richtig, man nennt es grobe Fahrlässigkeit.



Ich weiss ja nicht wie es sich so in anderen Branchen verhält, aber bei uns ist es der Standard (Bis auf das Schreddern  ).
Spätestens wenn die Maschinen die erste Phase der Kundeninbetriebnahme hinter sich haben hängt vor und hinter uns eine komplette Produktionslinie incl. Bedienern.
Wäre schön wenn man da mal kurz sagen könnte - So, Ihr habt jetzt alle erst einmal eine halbe Stunde Pause - Entspricht aber nicht der Praxis. Spätestens der Produktionsleiter schlägt einem diesen Wunsch rechts und links um die Ohren. 

Von daher:
Ja, man sollte schon wissen was man macht.
Es ist prima bei Classic das einem da nicht eine Möchtegern Logik á la TIA dazwischenpfuscht (Da weiss man wenigstens was man da gerade macht)
Und es ist für die Inbetriebnahme unerlässlich


----------



## John Sheppard (27 November 2017)

Cliff schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wie es sich so in anderen Branchen verhält, aber bei uns ist es der Standard (Bis auf das Schreddern  ).
> Spätestens wenn die Maschinen die erste Phase der Kundeninbetriebnahme hinter sich haben hängt vor und hinter uns eine komplette Produktionslinie incl. Bedienern.
> Wäre schön wenn man da mal kurz sagen könnte - So, Ihr habt jetzt alle erst einmal eine halbe Stunde Pause - Entspricht aber nicht der Praxis. Spätestens der Produktionsleiter schlägt einem diesen Wunsch rechts und links um die Ohren.
> 
> ...



Klar muss man wissen was man tut und wir machen auch Updates während des laufenden Betriebs.
Aber das kommt immer auf die Anlage an. 
Ob in einer Currywurstpackung nun 100 ml Soße drin sind oder gar keine, juckt nicht, da die Packung am Ende geprüft und bei Untergewicht ausgeschleust wird.
Bei einer explosionsgeschützten Anlage überlegst du dir sehr genau, was während und nach der Änderung passieren kann.
Wir können das schon recht gut abschätzen, aber es bleibt immer ein gewisses Restrisiko.
Ein paar Minuten Produktionsausfall sind unterm Strich günstiger, als eine neues Komplettwerk....


----------



## Zombie (28 November 2017)

Was ein Mist die da verzapft haben geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
Ich will mein Classic zurück.


----------



## ducati (28 November 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Du kannst die aktuellen Ist-Werte als Initialwerte in den DB übernehmen.
> Ob das sinnvoll ist kommt auf den Anwendungsfall an.



Jo, es geht eben aber nicht stoßfrei. Wenn ich die Aktualwerte als initialwerte übernehme, dann offline den DB erweitere ist schon eine gewisse Zeit vergangen, bis ich den DB wieder lade. In der Zeit können sich einige Werte im Online-DB geändert haben, z.B. nen Bit welches durch Setze/Rücksetze von der Programmlogik versorgt wird, oder auch "Flankenmerker" Wenn ich den Geänderten DB jetzt lade, macht meine Anlage/Maschine an der Stelle nach dem Laden auf einmal was ganz anderes... Von Schrittketten etc. mal ganz abgesehen...

Bei REINEN "Parameter-DBs" also wo Parameter der Anlage abgelegt sind, kann man das ja vielleicht noch so machen, wenn man dem Bediener sagt. "Jetzt bitte 5 Min. keine Parameter am Panel verstellen... Wobei das bei Anlagen mit 20 oder 30 Bedienstationen wie z.B.  Webnavigator, wo jeder aus dem Büro Werte ändern könnte, auch schon nicht geht...

ein großer Käse ...


----------



## chrigu (28 November 2017)

Es gibt ja im DB auch noch die Möglichkeit, die Variabel als "Einstellwert" zu markieren. Nachdem eine Momentaufnahme gemacht wurde, kannst du die Momentanwerte als Startwerte übernehmen - nur Einstellwerte.
Somit nimmt er nur die entsprechend markierten...


----------



## ducati (28 November 2017)

chrigu schrieb:


> Es gibt ja im DB auch noch die Möglichkeit, die Variabel als "Einstellwert" zu markieren. Nachdem eine Momentaufnahme gemacht wurde, kannst du die Momentanwerte als Startwerte übernehmen - nur Einstellwerte.
> Somit nimmt er nur die entsprechend markierten...


Ja schon klar, ich bekomme aber meine Bits von reinitialisierten DBs im laufenden Betrieb nicht stoßfrei gesichert... Da haben wir uns hier schon tagelang die Zähne dran ausgebissen... es geht nur, wenn ich mir die händisch am Ende/Anfang vom OB1 sichere/umkopiere...


----------



## John Sheppard (29 November 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja schon klar, ich bekomme aber meine Bits von reinitialisierten DBs im laufenden Betrieb nicht stoßfrei gesichert... Da haben wir uns hier schon tagelang die Zähne dran ausgebissen... es geht nur, wenn ich mir die händisch am Ende/Anfang vom OB1 sichere/umkopiere...



Das ist eine gute Lösung, erfordert aber halt auch Mehraufwand, um das TIA-Problem zu umgehen.

Wir jammern doch eigentlich auf sehr hohem Niveau.
Ich kenne Systeme anderer Hersteller, in denen ist es überhaupt nicht möglich Änderungen im laufenden Betrieb durchzuführen.
Da ist ein Anlagenstilland zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## ducati (29 November 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Wir jammern doch eigentlich auf sehr hohem Niveau.



Nee, das machen wir nicht...

Ich baue gerade ne Anlage (Prozessautomatisierung), welche für mindestens die nächsten 10 Jahre durchgehend ohne auch nur einen Stop durchlaufen muss. Es halt hier schon viel Überredungskunst bedarft, das ganze anstatt mit ner 1500er Softwareredundanz lieber mit ner 400H zu bauen...

Natürlich kann man die Anlage auch im Handbetrieb irgendwie fahren. Aber das ist nicht ganz so einfach und mit ziemlichen Aufwand verbunden. Vondaher ist das Reinitialisieren bei irgend ner kleinen Änderung in der 1500er keine Option...

Gruß


----------



## John Sheppard (29 November 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Nee, das machen wir nicht...
> 
> Ich baue gerade ne Anlage (Prozessautomatisierung), welche für mindestens die nächsten 10 Jahre durchgehend ohne auch nur einen Stop durchlaufen muss. Es halt hier schon viel Überredungskunst bedarft, das ganze anstatt mit ner 1500er Softwareredundanz lieber mit ner 400H zu bauen...
> 
> ...



10 Jahre durchgehend, ohne auch nur einen Stop?
Die CPU vielleicht, aber die Peripherie?


----------



## RONIN (29 November 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Ich kenne Systeme anderer Hersteller, in denen ist es überhaupt nicht möglich Änderungen im laufenden Betrieb durchzuführen.


Schon klar, was ich halt nicht verstehe ist.... Ist das denn technisch wirklich so schwer umzusetzen in der heutigen Zeit?

Verstehen tue ich es ja bei ner klassischen Speicherarchitektur wo die Daten real so im Speicher liegen wie man diese adressiert. Da schiebt man nicht eben mal was zwischen.
Aber mit einer moderneren, Datenbank-ähnlichen, Struktur sollte das ja kein Problem sein. Hätten das nicht die optimierten Bausteine sein sollen?

Jetzt ständig aufpassen oder gar um Stillstand fragen zu müssen hat mal gar nichts mit "shorter time to market" oder einem - in meinem Buch - modernen Automatisierungssystem zu tun.





John Sheppard schrieb:


> 10 Jahre durchgehend, ohne auch nur einen Stop? Die CPU vielleicht, aber die Peripherie?



Wenn du nur wegen der Hardware stoppen musst OK, aber bei jedem neuen Datenpunkt den man über das Anlagenleben enplfegt? Das erhöht die Probleme um Faktor 1000.
Außerdem, warum muss man eigentlich für nen neuen IO-Knoten die CPU-stoppen?
Auch hier wäre für die 1500 durchaus Potential gewesen in dem neue Teilnehmer oder kleinere Operationen keinen Stopp mehr erzwingen. Gelegenheit verschenkt.


----------



## ducati (29 November 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> 10 Jahre durchgehend, ohne auch nur einen Stop?
> Die CPU vielleicht, aber die Peripherie?


Tja, das ist halt die Kunst, das ganze so zu bauen, dass es IMMER läuft. Es gibt halt alles mehrfach in der Anlage, auch Pumpen, Ventile... Anschaltungen, Sensorik, Einspeisungen... Natürlich wirds immer mal nen Ausfall geben, durch Defekte, die nicht abgefangen werden können. Aber das ist dann schon nen ziemlicher GAU mit vielen 0en an Produktionsausfall...

Gruß.


----------



## Ralle (29 November 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Lösung, erfordert aber halt auch Mehraufwand, um das TIA-Problem zu umgehen.
> 
> Wir jammern doch eigentlich auf sehr hohem Niveau.
> Ich kenne Systeme anderer Hersteller, in denen ist es überhaupt nicht möglich Änderungen im laufenden Betrieb durchzuführen.
> Da ist ein Anlagenstilland zwingend erforderlich.



Da magst du Recht haben, aber Siemens hat es doch mit S7-Klassik zumindest in diesem Bereich vorgemacht. Es ist wirklich frustrierend, wenn ein neues System vom gleichen Hersteller hier schlechter ist, als das Alte.
Gleiches gilt im Übrigen für das Arbeiten von mehreren Programmierern an einem Projekt. Wir arbeiten gerade mit Multiuser, das ist eine megaumständliche Krücke gegenüber der "alten" Lösung mit S7-Klassik.
Schade drum.


----------



## John Sheppard (29 November 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> Aber mit einer moderneren, Datenbank-ähnlichen, Struktur sollte das ja kein Problem sein. Hätten das nicht die optimierten Bausteine sein sollen?



Datenbankähnliche Struktur in einer Siemens-SPS? Wenn überhaupt, dann nur ganz rudimentär und mit "Datenbank" hat das nicht viel zu tun...

"Optimiert" bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig "optimal".
Wir haben Tests gemacht und dabei festgestellt, dass optimierte Bausteine zwar weniger Speicherplatz, die Abarbeitung jedoch mehr Zykluszeit benötigt.
Der symbolische Zugriff ist beim Programmieren zwar schick, aber wenn jede Millisekunde Zykluszeit zählt....


----------



## John Sheppard (29 November 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten gerade mit Multiuser, das ist eine megaumständliche Krücke gegenüber der "alten" Lösung mit S7-Klassik.
> Schade drum.



Oh! Bei uns wird Multiuser-Entwicklung auch immer mehr ein Thema.
Wir haben da bisher kaum Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet.
Ich habe eine Webinar-Produktvorstellung von TIA V15 gesehen und da soll Multiuser-Entwicklung jetzt auch offline möglich sein.
Uns wäre schon immens geholfen, wenn das Repository sicher und stabil funktionieren würde.


----------



## RONIN (29 November 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Datenbankähnliche Struktur in einer Siemens-SPS? Wenn überhaupt, dann nur ganz rudimentär und mit "Datenbank" hat das nicht viel zu tun...


Das war mein Wort um irgendwie die nicht mehr adress- bzw. speicherorientierte Datenablage bei den "optimierten DBs" zu beschreiben. Klar ist es rudimentär und kein SQL.
Ich will nur sagen, wenn man schon eine moderne Steuerung von Grund auf neu entwickelt, dann hätte stoßfreies Laden möglich sein müssen!.



John Sheppard schrieb:


> "Optimiert" bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig "optimal".


Hab ich nicht angezweifelt. Ich meinte nur dass, wenn man schon einen neue Speicherarchtiktur einführt, das oben genannte eigentlich hätte möglich sein müssen.
So ist es bestenfalls "irgendwas".


----------



## PN/DP (29 November 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Wir haben Tests gemacht und dabei festgestellt, dass optimierte Bausteine zwar weniger Speicherplatz, die Abarbeitung jedoch mehr Zykluszeit benÃ¶tigt.


Du meinst jetzt "optimierte" FC/FB/OB?
Wenn ein "optimierter" DB weniger Speicherplatz als ein Standard-DB benötigt, dann hat der Programmierer beim Standard-DB irgendwas gewaltig falsch gemacht.

Harald


----------



## John Sheppard (29 November 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt "optimierte" FC/FB/OB?
> Wenn ein "optimierter" DB weniger Speicherplatz als ein Standard-DB benötigt, dann hat der Programmierer beim Standard-DB irgendwas gewaltig falsch gemacht.
> 
> Harald



Nö, das ist es eben nicht.
Wenn du Variablen (WORD, FLOAT, STRING usw.) definierst, dann beginnen die bei nicht optimierten DBs immer auf geraden Adressen.
Definierst du ein BIT und dann ein WORD, dann sind 15 Bit dazwischen frei bzw. ungenutzt. 
Die "Optimierung" sieht so aus, dass der DB im Speicher von vorne, mit den "großen" Variablen beginnend gefüllt wird. Die Bits liegen im DB ganz hinten.
Wenn du nun z.B. eine FLOAT-Variable am Ende des DB anfügst, verschieben sich, aufgrund der "optimierten" Sortierung, alle nachfolgenden Adressen.
Das bedeutet, es gibt zwar keine ungenutzten "Lücken" im DB, aber das erkauft man sich durch die zwangsweise Verschiebung der ganzen Adressen.


----------



## RONIN (29 November 2017)

Dafür brauchen 15 nacheinander in n.opt. nur 2Byte während es bei optimiert 15Byte sind.
Bei Strukturen und UDTs werden auch bei opt. wieder Padding-Bytes eingefügt.

Die Diskussion was schneller ist bzw. weniger Speicher braucht ist fallabhängig und eher akademisch.


----------



## acid (29 November 2017)

Scheinbar erscheint es dem Compiler wichtig zu sein 102 (!) neue HMI Verbindungen anzulegen, weil ich die Größe eines Buttons verändert habe. 
Langsam aber sicher.. mah :sb7:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2017)

> Scheinbar erscheint es dem Compiler wichtig zu sein 102 (!) neue HMI  Verbindungen anzulegen, weil ich die Größe eines Buttons verändert habe.
> Langsam aber sicher.. mah :sb7:



Hmm, ich kenne dass nur, wenn man Variablen aus einem anderen Projekt reinzieht, dass er neue Verbindungen anlegt, was ja prinzipiell richtig ist.
Aber dass dies beim ändern eines Buttons??


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 November 2017)

acid schrieb:


> .. Scheinbar erscheint es dem Compiler wichtig zu sein 102 (!) neue HMI Verbindungen anzulegen, weil ich die Größe eines Buttons verändert habe.
> Langsam aber sicher.. mah :sb7:


Es wurde aber auch mal Zeit die Begrenzung auf 8 Verbindungen auf zu heben!


----------



## acid (29 November 2017)

Nö, keine geänderten Variablen, habe vor dem Mittagessen alles übersetzt und geladen, kein Problem. Danach keine Änderung mehr bis auf die Änderung der Tastengröße gerade eben, wieder alles übersetzen, dauerte 5 Minuten (Normal vielleicht 40 Sekunden) und raus gekommen ist dieses Ergebnis der mystischen Berechnungen des Compilers.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2017)

Hallo Acid,

ist ja interessant. Und welche TIA Version nutzt du?


----------



## acid (29 November 2017)

V14 SP1 Update 2


----------



## Ralle (29 November 2017)

Das ist wie Ostern, immer wieder eine neue Überraschung.
Uns wird es nie langweilig oder?


----------



## PN/DP (5 Dezember 2017)

Wo ist eigentlich in dem TIA die Programmbausteine-Übersicht versteckt?
(also quasi den Ordner "Programmbausteine" öffnen in "groß" als Tabelle mit vielen Spalten der Bausteineigenschaften)

Harald


----------



## hucki (5 Dezember 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich in dem TIA die Programmbausteine-Übersicht versteckt?
> (also quasi den Ordner "Programmbausteine" öffnen in "groß" als Tabelle mit vielen Spalten der Bausteineigenschaften)


Unten in der Fußleiste gibt's ganz links einen Reiter Übersicht, den man IMHO auch nicht schließen kann.

Dann links in der Projektnavigation den Programmordner der gewünschten CPU auswählen.
Benutzt Du dort Unterordner, dann ggf. oben in der Übersicht noch "Unterlagerte Elemente anzeigen" auswählen, damit diese auch mit angezeigt werden.


Ich hoffe, dass Du das gemeint hast.


----------



## PN/DP (5 Dezember 2017)

Jaaa genau das meinte ich.  

Harald


----------



## vollmi (8 Dezember 2017)

*Konfiguratoren*

Die Konfiguratoren waren mal so richtig cool. Aber jetzt die Onlineteile sind ja nur noch n Schatten ihrerselbst.
Heute wollte ich dem Schrankbauer schnell die Konfiguration der SPSen und Remoteios schicken, das er weis welche Terminalmodule IO Module etc wohin kommen weil die Schemata nicht so ausführlich sind.
Meine Fresse aus den Konfiguratoren kann man nur noch Bestelllisten und Handbücher rauslassen. Wenn man die Konfiguration da schon macht, wieso kann man die Konfiguration dann nicht auch ausdrucken so mit steckplatz und Bestellnummer der Bauteile?
Im Excelexport steht dafür zu jedem Teil "Anzahl Konfiguriert" "Einzelteile" "Menge" und "Bestellmenge" da steht üblicherweise ja sowieso immer dasselbe drin, oder wie ändert man Einzelteile und Menge?

Da gäbs ja dann noch die Hardwarekonfiguration aus TIA. Aber hat schon jemand herausgefunden wie man das Teil dazu kriegt gefiltert auszudrucken? Ich mein Dem Elektriker muss ich nicht die Konfiguration bis zum Webserver runter schicken. Wie druckt man z.B. nur die Slotkonfiguration mit den gesteckten Terminal und Hardwaremodulen so ganz ohne Adressen?

Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu blöd für sowas und die haben sich bei dem ganzen so richtig was überlegt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2017)

Könnte es sein das Siemens es möchte das du für 
so etwas das TIA Selection Tool nutzen sollst.


----------



## vollmi (8 Dezember 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Könnte es sein das Siemens es möchte das du für
> so etwas das TIA Selection Tool nutzen sollst.



Ich weiss gar nicht wie man noch ans tia selection tool rankommt. Anbieten tun sie einem ja nur noch so wirklich das tia selection tool cloud unter konfiguratoren in der mall


----------



## DauYing (8 Dezember 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht wie man noch ans tia selection tool rankommt. Anbieten tun sie einem ja nur noch so wirklich das tia selection tool cloud unter konfiguratoren in der mall


Offline Variante:
http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/topics/de/simatic/tia-selection-tool/seiten/tab.aspx?ismobile=true


----------



## JesperMP (11 Dezember 2017)

Warum ist der Konfigurator nicht in TIA integriert ?
Dann hatte man alles in einer Stelle. Und TIA konnte überprüfen ob alles zusammenpasst.
Es ist mich mehrmals passiert das etwas schief geht bei der Bestellung von die Basunits bei ET200SP. Genau diese gibt es in eine verwirrende Menge von Varianten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2017)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Warum ist der Konfigurator nicht in TIA integriert ?
> Dann hatte man alles in einer Stelle. Und TIA konnte überprüfen ob alles zusammenpasst.
> Es ist mich mehrmals passiert das etwas schief geht bei der Bestellung von die Basunits bei ET200SP. Genau diese gibt es in eine verwirrende Menge von Varianten.



Was heißt den noch einmal TIA: "Totally Integrated Automation"

Da ist doch irgend etwas auf der Strecke geblieben.


----------



## maxder2te (12 Dezember 2017)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Warum ist der Konfigurator nicht in TIA integriert ?
> Dann hatte man alles in einer Stelle. Und TIA konnte überprüfen ob alles zusammenpasst.
> Es ist mich mehrmals passiert das etwas schief geht bei der Bestellung von die Basunits bei ET200SP. Genau diese gibt es in eine verwirrende Menge von Varianten.


Erfahrungsgemäß kommen solche Tools nicht von Siemens, sondern werden eingekauft. Und Fremdtools direkt in TIA einklinken traut man sich vermutlich nicht.


----------



## vollmi (15 Dezember 2017)

Dieser Frust ereilt mich auch immerwieder. Da stellt man seine Komponenten in der Netzsicht so schön zusammen.


Dann wechselt man zur Topologiesicht und dann das. Man kann nichtmal so weit rauszoomen das man alle Komponenten sieht. TIA fehlen ein paar Bordercollies um die ganzen Teile etwas zusammenzutreiben. Alternativ ne Taste um die Positionen aus einer anderen Sicht in die aktuelle Sicht zu übernehmen.


----------



## PinkPanther32 (15 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Vollmi, 

die Funktion das man die Anordnung aus der Netzübersicht übernehmen kann gibt es.
Wenn du in der Topologiesicht bist gibt es im "Kopf" eine Funktion die zeigt 2 "Blätter" und Pfeile.
damit wird die Netwerk Übersicht Anordnung in die Topologie Sicht übernommen.



Ich habe V14 Update 2.


----------



## vollmi (15 Dezember 2017)

Wie geil. Dann nehme ich das alles wieder zurück. Die Funktion kannte ich noch garnicht.


----------



## Matze001 (15 Dezember 2017)

Und mit V15 kommen die Collies... Es wird einen Button geben um alle Geräte Linksbündig und Oben auszurichten, damit man
sie sich nicht zusammensuchen muss.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## John Sheppard (18 Dezember 2017)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Und mit V15 kommen die Collies...



Was sind den "Collies"?


----------



## Peter Gedöns (18 Dezember 2017)

es geht um Border Collies (Hütehund) 
vollmi braucht die .


----------



## awl (19 Dezember 2017)

Ich benutze das TIA Portal seit Version V11 und bin nun bei V14 mit Update 2 und so langsam wird es besser. Mit einem Projektiergerät mit 17" 16 GB einer SSD und einem schnellen I7 Prozessor ist es angenehm zu programmieren. Bei meinem Macbook programmiere ich über Parallels und habe 8 GB der virtuellen Maschine zugewiesen, es dauert zwar länger aber auch noch ertragbar.


----------



## mnuesser (19 Dezember 2017)

huhu awl,
zum zügigen arbeiten braucht es noch nicht mal viel Ram,
8 GB sind vollkommen in Ordnung, ne SSD und nen schnellen Prozessor (viel Ghz, da Siemens nicht so
gut in Multitasking ist)

Das erklärt auch, warum auf Stationären Maschinen das Tia-Portal so viel angenehmer läuft,
als auf Mobilprozessoren.


----------



## RONIN (20 Dezember 2017)

Wievielsind den "viel Ghz"?
Ich hab nen i7 v4720HQ im Laptop der auf 3,6Ghz läuft. Bei mir ist das Portal nur erträglich.

Mit den 8GB kommst du nicht ganz aus. Wenn die Auslagerungsdatei aus ist, dann kommt bei 8GB und 2 TIA-Instanzen gern einmal die Windows-Meldung dass nicht ausreichend RAM zur Verfügung steht. Ohne Auslagerung brauch ich bei 2 Instanzen 10GB, dann geht sich auch das aus.


----------



## Stefan592 (20 Dezember 2017)

Ich habe einen i7-4800MQ mit 16GB Arbeitsspeicher im Laptop und das TIA Portal läuft auch mit 2 oder 3 Instanzen flüssig.


----------



## MFreiberger (20 Dezember 2017)

Moin,

wegen unserem Bedarf an einer RS232 in Kombination mit dem Leistungsbedarf für das TIA und eine robuste Hardware haben wir jetzt einmal ein FIELD PG (16GB + i7-6820EQ) angeschafft. Der Bildschirm hat eine Auflösung von 1920x1080.
Insgesamt sind wir Leistungstechnisch sehr zufrieden (bis auf den sehr lauten Lüfter). Leider mutet das Gehäuse und die Tastatur etwas billig an. Und es gibt keine Docking-Station. Aufgrund der Leistung, die das Gerät bereit stellt, ist die Akkulaufzeit auch nicht gerade üppig.

Alternativ (halt robust und mit RS232) setzen wir eine Panasonic Tough-Book (CF53) ein. Der Bildschirm ist etwas kleiner, aber das Gehäuse macht einen besseren Eindruck und es gibt auch eine Docking-Station. Ich bin mir i.M. nicht sicher, was die für einen Prozessor haben, aber mit einer Aufrüstung auf 16GB RAM kann man auch damit vernünftig im TIA arbeiten.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## RONIN (20 Dezember 2017)

Stefan592 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen i7-4800MQ mit 16GB Arbeitsspeicher im Laptop und das TIA Portal läuft auch mit 2 oder 3 Instanzen flüssig.


Hmm, am meisten merk ich es in Listen.
Wenn ich z.B. bei einer HMI die Meldeliste (kleine Liste mit ca. 500 Meldungen) aufmache und den Scrollbalken per Maus rauf und runterziehe, dann ruckelt das ganz gewaltig.
Oder das Scrolling per STRG+Mausraud im WinCC-Advanced-Grafik-Editor ist auch grausam.
An anderen Stellen, vor allem wenn man schon länger im Projekt war bzw. die Bausteine schon ein paar mal offen hatte, geht es dann wieder fast flüssig.

Die Frage ist halt was man als flüssig bezeichnet, flüssig scrollen tut mein Webbrowser auf dieser Seite hier.


----------



## RONIN (20 Dezember 2017)

@MFreiberger

Was ist denn die genaue Type der SD die Siemens in seine PGs verbaut?


----------



## Ralle (20 Dezember 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> Hmm, am meisten merk ich es in Listen.
> Wenn ich z.B. bei einer HMI die Meldeliste (kleine Liste mit ca. 500 Meldungen) aufmache und den Scrollbalken per Maus rauf und runterziehe, dann ruckelt das ganz gewaltig.
> Oder das Scrolling per STRG+Mausraud im WinCC-Advanced-Grafik-Editor ist auch grausam.
> An anderen Stellen, vor allem wenn man schon länger im Projekt war bzw. die Bausteine schon ein paar mal offen hatte, geht es dann wieder fast flüssig.
> ...




In den PLC-Meldetextlisten im SPS-Teil kann ich eigentlich gar nicht editieren. Sobald da ein paar Texte drin sind, funktioniert das Editieren nicht mehr, mal löscht er den Text, mal erscheint jeder Buchstabe als neuer Text, mal markiert er nicht richtig. Ich kopiere die Texte immer, bearbeite sie außerhalb und füge sie wieder ein. Ist das denn nur bei mir so?


----------



## MFreiberger (20 Dezember 2017)

Moin RONIN,



RONIN schrieb:


> Was ist denn die genaue Type der SD die Siemens in seine PGs verbaut?



ich bin manchmal etwas begriffstutzig . Mit SD meinst Du die SSD?
Das ist eine Micron 1100 MTFDDAK mit ~500GByte.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## mnuesser (20 Dezember 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> Wievielsind den "viel Ghz"?
> Ich hab nen i7 v4720HQ im Laptop der auf 3,6Ghz läuft. Bei mir ist das Portal nur erträglich.
> 
> Mit den 8GB kommst du nicht ganz aus. Wenn die Auslagerungsdatei aus ist, dann kommt bei 8GB und 2 TIA-Instanzen gern einmal die Windows-Meldung dass nicht ausreichend RAM zur Verfügung steht. Ohne Auslagerung brauch ich bei 2 Instanzen 10GB, dann geht sich auch das aus.


Ich bin von einer Tia Instanz ausgegangen, bei mehreren muss man wirklich 16Gb der VM zuordnen...

Leider spielen in diesem System noch viele andere kleinigkeiten mit.

1. Einstellungen der VM
2. VM auf SSD oder HDD
3. Festplattenplatz der VM gesplittet oder eine Datei
4. Festplattenplatz der VM dynamisch oder fest vorbelegt
5. Laptop CPU oder Desktop CPU
6. CPU Generation
7. Chipsatzgeneration
8. Anbindung der SSD an die CPU
9. Energieeinstellung des Laptops
10. Füllgrad der SSDs (ja die werden langsamer)

ach du je, irgendwie hör ich mich schon an wie nen Modder [emoji23]

Im Januar leiste ich mir mein neues Arbeitsgerät, da könnte ich auf einem leeren neuem System mal ein paar Tests machen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## John Sheppard (20 Dezember 2017)

Stefan592 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen i7-4800MQ mit 16GB Arbeitsspeicher im Laptop und das TIA Portal läuft auch mit 2 oder 3 Instanzen flüssig.



Wir verwenden Notebooks mit i5 oder i7 und wahlweise 8 GB bzw. 16 GB RAM. 
SSD als System-Laufwerk C:\, normale HDD als Datenlaufwerk D:\
Betriebssystem WIN 7 64 Bit Professional

Im Büro nutzen wir USB3 Dockingstationen mit je 2 24'' Monitoren.
Ansonsten das integrierte 17'' oder 15'' Display mit Full-HD-Auflösung.

Kann ich übrigens bestätigen, TIA-Portal mit 2 oder 3 Instanzen läuft mit 16 GB RAM flüssig.

Aber...
Einer meiner Kollegen hat im Notebook so eine Hybrid-Platte (Mix aus SSD und HDD) und 8 GB RAM verbaut.
Da merkt man deutlich den Unterschied zur "normalen" SSD.


----------



## RONIN (20 Dezember 2017)

@Ralle: Die Liste geht bei mir verhältnismäßig gut. Editieren ist kein Problem, beim Ziehen des Scollbalkens mit einer Liste von 250 Einträgen merke ich nur leichtes Ruckeln.
Bein Einfügen eines Eintrags, Doppelklick auf "Hinzufügen" vergeht aber gut jedesmal ne halbe Sekunde.



MFreiberger schrieb:


> ich bin manchmal etwas begriffstutzig . Mit SD meinst Du die SSD?
> Das ist eine Micron 1100 MTFDDAK mit ~500GByte.


Ja, SSD war gemeint.
Hmm... so von den ersten Benchmarks die ich gefunden hab scheint das nicht soo das Wahnsinns-Teil zu sein. Meine M2-SM951 sollte da schon im Vorteil sein.

@Mnusser
1. Die VM bekommt 4 Kerne und 10GBRAM, Rest ist VMware-Workstation-Standard. Wieviele Kerne oder welche Virtualisierungseinstellungen habt ihr CPU-seitig?
2. SSD, Auslagerungsdatei in der VM deaktviert.
3. Eine Datei
4. Fest
5. i4720HQ ist eine Mobil-CPU aber kein Energiesparer
6. 4. Generation
7. Chipsatzgeneration - gute Frage, wo sehe ich das?
8. M2 - Mit CrystalDiskMark komm ich SeqRead auf 1500Mb\s
9. Alles auf Vollgas... Die CPU-Frequenz bewegt sich zwischen 3,3 und 3,6GHz
10. 80%, ist leider nur ne 256GB. Aber die 1500Mb/s waren mit den 80%
11. Auch in der VM alles aufgedreht - Basis Win10 - Vm Win7 ohne Aero und alles.
12. Laptop ist ein Schenker XMG A705

Ja ist wirklich schade dass wir uns hier wie Modder, nichts gegen die Jungs, unterhalten müssen wegen dem TIA-Portal.
Wenn irgendwer Tipps & Tricks hat wie man die VM-Performance bzw. TIA-Performance steigern könnte, nur her damit.


----------



## RONIN (20 Dezember 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Kann ich übrigens bestätigen, TIA-Portal mit 2 oder 3 Instanzen läuft mit 16 GB RAM flüssig.


Wie läuft bei auch das Arbeiten in der HMI-Meldelisten bzw. das Ziehen des Scrollbalkens dort?
Oder das Zoomen im HMI-Grafikeditor?
Mit VM oder ohne?


----------



## mnuesser (20 Dezember 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> ...
> 12. Laptop ist ein Schenker XMG A705
> 
> Ja ist wirklich schade dass wir uns hier wie Modder, nichts gegen die Jungs, unterhalten müssen wegen dem TIA-Portal.
> Wenn irgendwer Tipps & Tricks hat wie man die VM-Performance bzw. TIA-Performance steigern könnte, nur her damit.



Ahh ok, ich hab den P705  i4710 als CPU, 2x SSD und 32GB Ram...

Bei mir läufts nur rund mit Netzteil drin, Max Performance Einstellung in dem Lüftertool,
selbst dann läuft meiner nicht konstant mit höchster Frequenz, kann man gut in dem XTU sehen,
aufgrund der Temperatur drosselt der da, oder schickt Kerne schlafen.


----------



## RONIN (20 Dezember 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Ahh ok, ich hab den P705


Ahh, ok, das ist ja schon mal ne Referenz.
A705, i4720HQ, 16GB-RAM, 1xSSD SM951 256GB, 1xHD 1TB

In dem "Lüftertool", du meinst jenes das mit FN+ESC aufgerufen wird nehme ich an, bin ich auch auf "Leistungsmodus"
Zusätzlich hab ich noch in den Energieoptionen von Windows, hab ich bei der Prozessorenergieverwaltung/Minimaler Leistungszustand auf 100%
Mit letztere Einstellung bleibt die CPU dann oben, wenn ich die rausnehme dann taktet die CPU auch runter.

Beobachten zu ich die CPU grad mit dem Tool CPUID/HW-Monitor.
Zu XTU fällt mir grad nichts ein?
Nutzt du TIA in VM oder am Basissystem?


----------



## maxder2te (20 Dezember 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Im Büro nutzen wir USB3 Dockingstationen mit je 2 24'' Monitoren.


Welches Modell habt ihr da im Einsatz?
Bin schon länger auf der Suche nach sowas, hab aber nichts Vernünftiges gefunden, das unter Win7 läuft.


----------



## MFreiberger (20 Dezember 2017)

Moin maxder2te,

ich benutze den "USB3.0 Port Replicator PR08" von Fujitsu und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
Angeschlossen habe ich:
- Netzwerk
- Monitor über DVI
- Monitor über Display-Port
- Maus

Bisher habe ich keine Ausfälle feststellen können.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## mnuesser (20 Dezember 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> Ahh, ok, das ist ja schon mal ne Referenz.
> A705, i4720HQ, 16GB-RAM, 1xSSD SM951 256GB, 1xHD 1TB
> 
> In dem "Lüftertool", du meinst jenes das mit FN+ESC aufgerufen wird nehme ich an, bin ich auch auf "Leistungsmodus"
> ...



XTU = Intel Xtreme Utility, ist nen Übertaktungstool wo man ganz genau sieht warum
eine CPU gerade welche Frequenz fährt, und welcher Zustand bei den einzelnen Kernen herrscht.

Man kann damit auch sein System übertakten oder untertakten, aber das mach ich nicht.

Tia nutze ich in einer Win7 Professional 64bit VM, wie alles andere auch.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (20 Dezember 2017)

Jetzt habe ich es endlich geschafft das man mit unserem Field PG in der Produktion über WLAN auf den "SPS_Server" zugreifen kann. (Da liegen alle aktuellen SPS Programme)

Immer die aktuellsten Programme ohne dem hoffnungslosen Versuch die Daten der XXX Steuerungen überall aktuell zu halten.
Für den Instandhaltungselektriker wäre ein reiner Lesezugriff angedacht gewesen. Zur Fehlersuche.

Step7 weißt darauf hin das nur Lesezugriff besteht, und keine Änderungen möglich sind. Genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt. 

*TIA* kann kein schreibgeschütztes Projekt öffnen, es muss vorher z.b. wo anders gespeichert werden. 


WIESOOOOOO verdammt noch einmal? :sw13:

Hätte man vermutlich wissen können, ich habe es leider nicht gewusst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2018)

Heute möchte ich mal mein TIA Frust von der selle schreiben.

Kleine Maschine mit einer 1200er und ein TP400, Kunde ruft aus Italien,
er hat nur noch lauter Rauten auf den Display. Service und ich kommen 
zu den schluß, das die Steurung in Stop ist und ein Ehmaliger Kollege,
auf den Fallstrick von Siemens reingefallen ist, wo in der Hardware nicht
der Automatische Wiederanlauf parametriert ist. Warum die diesen Hacken
nicht als Default Vorbesetzt haben, weiß nur der Endwickler.

Also Steurung per Exprex zu uns, damit ich das richten kann. Leider lag es
nicht am Schalter, die Steuerung ist wirklich hinüber. Also bieten wir den Kunden
eine neue an. Der überweist das Geld und ich versuche das Projekt zu übertragen.
Leider geht es nicht Projekt ist Firmware 2.2 und die neue Steuerung ist 4.2.

Also denke Steuerung in TIA Hochrüsten, geht nur nicht in V13 wird die neue 
Steuerung nicht unterstützt, also das Projekt nach V14 Imigrieren und dort die
Steuerung Hochrüsten. Beim rüsten kommt auf einmal die Meldung das die Firmware
4.2 nicht das TP400 unterstützt, das dieses jetzt durch ein Comfort Panel ausgetauscht 
werden soll.

Wer denkt sich so einen Scheiß aus, ich habe doch jetzt nicht von einer S5-90U auf TIA
zu migrieren, sondern in der gleichen Steuerungsfamilie, die vielleicht 5 Jahre auseinander
liegen. Jetzt darf ich den Kunden auch noch ein neues Panel anbieten, der denkt doch, wir
wollen ihn verarschen :sw3:


----------



## Blockmove (6 Februar 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Heute möchte ich mal mein TIA Frust von der selle schreiben.
> 
> Kleine Maschine mit einer 1200er und ein TP400, Kunde ruft aus Italien,
> er hat nur noch lauter Rauten auf den Display. Service und ich kommen
> ...



Wenn die Hardware-Release passt, dann kannst du (vielleicht) die Firmware auch downgraden.

Ansonsten:
Willkommen im Club. Ich hab letztes Jahr auch aus lauter Wut einen 1200er CP in den Elektronikschrott geworfen, weil ich im Hardware-Firmware-TiaVersions-Labyrinth gefangen war.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn die Hardware-Release passt, dann kannst du (vielleicht) die Firmware auch downgraden.
> 
> Ansonsten:
> Willkommen im Club. Ich hab letztes Jahr auch aus lauter Wut einen 1200er CP in den Elektronikschrott geworfen, weil ich im Hardware-Firmware-TiaVersions-Labyrinth gefangen war.
> ...



Bei der neuen geht es nicht 6ES7 xxxx-40xxx, die alte ist eine x30x. 
Aber auch das anpassen eines Firmwarestand, kostet Arbeitszeit, die
wenn man es richtig abrechnet, genauso teuer ist wie ein neues Panel.
Bei der Suche nach den anpassen des Firmearestand ist uns aufgefallen,
das man bei der 40 es aus TIA heraus machen kann, aber bei einer 30
einen der Button nicht angeboten wird. Wir aber ersteinmal wieder eine
Zeit lang diesen Button gesucht haben.

Das ganze ist ein Fiasko und Kunden unzumutbar.


----------



## ducati (7 Februar 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Also denke Steuerung in TIA Hochrüsten, geht nur nicht in V13 wird die neue
> Steuerung nicht unterstützt, also das Projekt nach V14 Imigrieren und dort die
> Steuerung Hochrüsten. Beim rüsten kommt auf einmal die Meldung das die Firmware
> 4.2 nicht das TP400 unterstützt, das dieses jetzt durch ein Comfort Panel ausgetauscht
> werden soll.



Tja, unter anderem deshalb denke ich, es ist aktuell besser, Panel und SPS nicht im selben TIA-Projekt zu haben. Einfach separate Projekte anlegen und die Daten per definiertem nichtoptimierten Koppel-DB auszutauschen. Solche lustigen Sachen wie "Programm Alarm" gehen dann zwar nicht, aber was solls, das ging auch die letzten 20 Jahre ohne 

Wir arbeiten haben zwar aktuell noch Panel und SPS im selben Projekt, nutzen aber nichts von diesen tollen Funktionen, so dass wir im Problemfall die Projekte einfach trennen könnten.

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2018)

Neue Funktionen sind ja prinzipiell eine gute Sache. Wenn man diese allerdings beim hochmigrieren wieder verliert oder diese in der Funktion verändert werden
ist das einfach ein Mist. Ich kann meinen Kunden ja auch nicht zumuten, dass in 10 Jahren ein Paneltausch z.B. 3.000 € für das Panel und das gleiche oder mehr
für eine vernünftige Migration nötig ist.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Februar 2018)

ducati schrieb:


> Tja, unter anderem deshalb denke ich, es ist aktuell besser, Panel und SPS nicht im selben TIA-Projekt zu haben. Einfach separate Projekte anlegen und die Daten per definiertem nichtoptimierten Koppel-DB auszutauschen. Solche lustigen Sachen wie "Programm Alarm" gehen dann zwar nicht, aber was solls, das ging auch die letzten 20 Jahre ohne
> 
> Wir arbeiten haben zwar aktuell noch Panel und SPS im selben Projekt, nutzen aber nichts von diesen tollen Funktionen, so dass wir im Problemfall die Projekte einfach trennen könnten.



Irgendwie ist es gerade eine verzwickte Situation.
Jahrelang hat man Siemens vorgeworfen, dass sie keine Innovationen bringen und rückstädig sind.
Jetzt bringt Siemens Innovationen wie Programmalarm, ProDiag, neue Befehle und nun haben wir die andere Seite der Medaillie in Form der Versionshölle.
Schwer da den richtigen Weg zu finden.

So wie es aussieht bleibt aktuell nur der Weg mit virtuellen Maschinen zu arbeiten und jede TIA-Version, die eine funktionelle Änderung bringt, in eine eigene VM zu bringen.
Beim Projekt muss du dann vermerken mit welcher VM es bearbeitet wurde.
vmWare Workstation Pro und Virtualbox bringen die notwendigen Funktionen für Snapshots und Clonen mit.
Und beim Preis von TIA spielt das dann auch keine Rolle mehr.
Und da uns ja Tia soviel Zeit schenkt, hat ja jeder von uns die paar Minuten für eine Installation übrig 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ducati (7 Februar 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es gerade eine verzwickte Situation.
> Jahrelang hat man Siemens vorgeworfen, dass sie keine Innovationen bringen und rückstädig sind.
> Jetzt bringt Siemens Innovationen wie Programmalarm, ProDiag, neue Befehle und nun haben wir die andere Seite der Medaillie in Form der Versionshölle.
> Schwer da den richtigen Weg zu finden.



gut gemeint ist halt das Gegenteil von gut gemacht...

Wenn die das TIA Dings ordentlich entwickelt hätten, dann gäb's auch nicht diese Probleme...

Ich will jetzt mal niemandem Absicht unterstellen, dass so der Umsatz angekurbelt werden sollte?

Gruß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2018)

Dieter, VMs sind keine Lössung wenn einen Nicht so alte Hardware, nicht mit einer neuern Hardware kann.

Nochmal, ich habe nicht versucht eine 90U mit OP393 zu Migrieren sondern eine 1200er auf eine 1200er,
mit einen Panel was auch mit TIA Projektiert ist. Die Maschine ist keine 5 Jahre alt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2018)

Blockmove,

ich stimme dir zu, es bleibt halt das Problem, dass man die benötigte Hardware ( CPU / Panel ) welche verbaut wurde  teilweise jetzt schon nicht
mehr erhält und zum hochrüsten gezwungen wird.


----------



## Howard (7 Februar 2018)

Moin Rostiger,


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Also Steurung per Exprex zu uns, damit ich das richten kann. Leider lag es
> nicht am Schalter, die Steuerung ist wirklich hinüber. Also bieten wir den Kunden
> eine neue an. Der überweist das Geld und ich versuche das Projekt zu übertragen.
> Leider geht es nicht Projekt ist Firmware 2.2 und die neue Steuerung ist 4.2.


Ich meine mein Siemens-Vertreter sagte mal zu mir, das der von dir beschriebene Fall, der Standard-Ersatzteilfall seitens Siemens ist. Und das man dann einfach das alte Projekt auf eine neue CPU mit neuer Firmware spielen kann. Es soll dann angeblich nur eine Warnung beim Laden erscheinen, dass die projektierte Firmware älter ist, als die der CPU. Sonst nix.
Hat der gute Mann mir etwa nur die halbe Wahrheit erzählt? Oder geht das nur wenn sich die zweite Stelle der Firmware ändert?


----------



## Blockmove (7 Februar 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dieter, VMs sind keine Lössung wenn einen Nicht so alte Hardware, nicht mit einer neuern Hardware kann.
> 
> Nochmal, ich habe nicht versucht eine 90U mit OP393 zu Migrieren sondern eine 1200er auf eine 1200er,
> mit einen Panel was auch mit TIA Projektiert ist. Die Maschine ist keine 5 Jahre alt.



Das ist mir schon klar.
Du hast Hardware-Ausgabestände die nur mit bestimmten Firmwareständen laufen welche nur mit estimmten TIA-Versionen funktionieren.
Das über die ganze Produktpalette. Von der CPU über CPs, Baugruppen bis hin zum Panel.
Und weil das noch nicht genug ist, gibt's dann auch noch verschiedene Versionen von Systembausteinen und Befehlssätze.
Bei der 1200er ist's besonders nett. Letztlich kannst du da sagen: Älter als 3 Jahre ... Ab in den Schrott.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Lebenslang (7 Februar 2018)

Na hoffentlich liest hier niemand mit der Entscheidungen bei Pflichtenheften treffen muss.


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht bleibt aktuell nur der Weg mit virtuellen Maschinen zu arbeiten und jede TIA-Version, die eine funktionelle Änderung bringt, in eine eigene VM zu bringen.
> Beim Projekt muss du dann vermerken mit welcher VM es bearbeitet wurde.
> vmWare Workstation Pro und Virtualbox bringen die notwendigen Funktionen für Snapshots und Clonen mit.
> Und beim Preis von TIA spielt das dann auch keine Rolle mehr.
> ...



Hilft wahrscheinlich auch nicht wirklich, man merkt zu spät, dass irgend etwas nicht mehr so funktioniert wie vorher. (So wie RN jetzt nach 5 Jahren).
Der größte Aufwand ist die VM irgendwo zu lagern, meine "Standard-VM" hat inzwischen ca. 150-190GB.
Da hast du schnell ein paar Platten voll. Und dann will der ganze Spaß auch ncoh irgendwie gewartet werden, also u.U. Win-Updates, Treiber-Updates etc.
Ich hab so ca. 3 VM, die ich ständig nutze und noch ein paar für ältere Sachen.

1. XP+Step7 V54+WinCCFlex 2008SP2+ProTool
2. Win7+Step7 V54+WinCCFlex2008Sp3+TIAV13+TIAV14
3. Win10+Step7 V55+TIAV15 
4. XP+Beckhoff TC2
5. Win7+VisualStudio+Delphi7
6. XP+Step7 V54+WinCC 7.2
7. Linux

Der Aufwand das Alles halbwegs auf Stand zu halten ist schon da, ok, für XP gibts nix mehr ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2018)

Ach ja noch zur Ergänzung, habe jetzt die Steuerung und das Panel auf ein neues Migriert.

Beim umstellen des Panels, war TIA so lieb und hat erst einmal ein paar Bildschirmobjekte
verschoben und natürlich auch gelöscht, was mir dann nur rein zufällig aufgefallen ist.
Auch mal ein paar Stunden Arbeit für ein kleines Projekt.

Danke Siemens das ihr es mir ermöglicht, auch zukünftig für Kleinigkeiten viel Arbeit zu haben.

*Nutzen Sie TIA und Automatisieren Sie in fünf Minuten, was früher nur eine gedauert hat.*


----------



## Blockmove (7 Februar 2018)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hilft wahrscheinlich auch nicht wirklich, man merkt zu spät, dass irgend etwas nicht mehr so funktioniert wie vorher. (So wie RN jetzt nach 5 Jahren).
> Der größte Aufwand ist die VM irgendwo zu lagern, meine "Standard-VM" hat inzwischen ca. 150-190GB.
> Da hast du schnell ein paar Platten voll. Und dann will der ganze Spaß auch ncoh irgendwie gewartet werden, also u.U. Win-Updates, Treiber-Updates etc.
> Ich hab so ca. 3 VM, die ich ständig nutze und noch ein paar für ältere Sachen.
> ...



Naja wenistens kann man mit vmWare Workstation oder Virtualbox Snapshots anlegen.
Damit verlieren die Updates wenigstens ihren Schrecken.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass es noch nie vorgekommen wäre, dass ein Update einem die komplette Installation zerlegt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja wenistens kann man mit vmWare Workstation oder Virtualbox Snapshots anlegen.
> Damit verlieren die Updates wenigstens ihren Schrecken.
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass es noch nie vorgekommen wäre, dass ein Update einem die komplette Installation zerlegt.
> 
> ...



*ACK*

Richtig, einer der Gründe, warum ich TIA ausschließlich in einer VM betreibe. Damit läßt sich das dann aushalten!


----------



## Zombie (8 Februar 2018)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich liest hier niemand mit der Entscheidungen bei Pflichtenheften treffen muss.



Zu spät. . Leider kann ich auch nichts machen, wenn der Kunde uns bei Abnahme wieder reinschreibt dass er TIA will.

TIA raubt mir zur Zeit wieder meine letzten Nerven.

Folgende Sachen sind die letzten Tage schon wieder aufgetreten:
Ich habe in V14 ein SCL Netzwerk in einem KOP Baustein drinnen. Wenn ich nun zu einem ebenfalls vorhandenen TRCV_C die Hilfe aufrufen will, indem ich den Baustein aktiviere und dann F1 drücke, kommt immer die Hilfe "SCL- Programme erstellen", anstatt die gewünschte Infoseite zu dem TRCV_C. Kann man das abstellen?

Zusätzlich haben wir in einem Trockenrun im Büro mal ausprobiert wie die IBN mit zwei Programmierern auf einer CPU läuft. Kollege programmiert Baustein 1, ich programmiere Baustein 2. Er hat das aktuelle Projekt und lädt seines in die CPU. Ich lade meine Änderungen an einem Baustein rein und TIA überschreibt alles was er gemacht hat mit der alten Version der Bausteine aus meinem Projekt.
Kann ich irgendwo nen Haken setzen dass er nur den einen Baustein reinlädt? 
Online hab ich den Multiuser gefunden. Wenn ich das aber richtig verstanden habe, muss der auf einem eigenen Rechner laufen und braucht ne Lizenz. Weder hab ich einen zusätzlichen Rechner für die IBN zur Verfügung, noch die Lizenz, das muss doch auch anders gehen?

Und dann der Mist mit den TRCV(_C) und TSEND(_C) Bausteinen und der Hilfe. Ich liebe es wenn der Baustein einen Fehler ausspuckt und man dann umständlich in der Hilfe gesucht hat, weil ja F1 nicht mehr geht, und dann die Fehlernummer in der Tabelle gar nicht drinsteht. Fehlernummer 80C5 bei TRCV_C z.B., nach 80C4 folgt 80C6.

Und dann die Sache mit den Quellen. In dem Artikel hier steht dass das zu kompliziert und Fehleranfällig wäre die Daten einfach so kopierbar zu machen. Deshalb habe man ja die Schnittstellen erstellt. Alles schön und gut für Firmen wie Siemens usw. 
Aber nicht jeder Automatisierer hat nen Abschluss als Programmierer, der es ihm ermöglich irgend ein Tool zu programmieren das die verdammte Schnittstelle benutzen kann die Siemens sich da ausgedacht hat, oder hat die Zit dazu sich da reinzuarbeiten. 

*Headexplode*


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2018)

@Rostiger Nagel
Es löst nicht das Problem aber vielleicht nützt es dir.
Wir hatten schon ähnliche Probleme. Damals konnte wir über unseren Siemens Vertrieb auch CPU mit alten FW Ständen kaufen die nicht mehr in der Mall waren.
Alternativ könnte das über den Ersatzteilvertrieb in Fürth klappen.


----------



## Howard (8 Februar 2018)

Moin,


Zombie schrieb:


> Ich habe in V14 ein SCL Netzwerk in einem KOP Baustein drinnen. Wenn ich nun zu einem ebenfalls vorhandenen TRCV_C die Hilfe aufrufen will, indem ich den Baustein aktiviere und dann F1 drücke, kommt immer die Hilfe "SCL- Programme erstellen", anstatt die gewünschte Infoseite zu dem TRCV_C. Kann man das abstellen?


Das hat doch schon im Classic bei SCL nicht funktioniert - warum sich darüber nochmal neu aufregen 



Zombie schrieb:


> Zusätzlich haben wir in einem Trockenrun im Büro mal ausprobiert wie die IBN mit zwei Programmierern auf einer CPU läuft. Kollege programmiert Baustein 1, ich programmiere Baustein 2. Er hat das aktuelle Projekt und lädt seines in die CPU. Ich lade meine Änderungen an einem Baustein rein und TIA überschreibt alles was er gemacht hat mit der alten Version der Bausteine aus meinem Projekt.
> Kann ich irgendwo nen Haken setzen dass er nur den einen Baustein reinlädt?
> Online hab ich den Multiuser gefunden. Wenn ich das aber richtig verstanden habe, muss der auf einem eigenen Rechner laufen und braucht ne Lizenz. Weder hab ich einen zusätzlichen Rechner für die IBN zur Verfügung, noch die Lizenz, das muss doch auch anders gehen?


TIA will ja alle Daten immer konsistent halten, deshalb gibt es kein einzelnes Hochladen in die CPU mehr. Du kannst nur einzeln zurückladen. Also vor dem eigenen Einspielen erstmal Online schauen, was auf der CPU neuer ist, dies zurückladen (Rechtsklick auf Baustein -> von Gerät laden) und dann erst die eigenen Änderungen einspielen. Das ganze nennt Siemens "Team Engineering" 
Das hat allerdings Grenzen (geht nicht bei PLC-Variablen, UDTs und mit F ist das auch ein Graus)
Multiuser löst da viele Probleme (man braucht übrigens kein extra Rechner - du oder dein Kollege können auch Server spielen) hat sich aber bei uns in der Praxis als sehr sehr langsam auf der IBN entpuppt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2018)

Markus schrieb:


> @Rostiger Nagel
> Es löst nicht das Problem aber vielleicht nützt es dir.
> Wir hatten schon ähnliche Probleme. Damals konnte wir über unseren Siemens Vertrieb auch CPU mit alten FW Ständen kaufen die nicht mehr in der Mall waren.
> Alternativ könnte das über den Ersatzteilvertrieb in Fürth klappen.



Die Problematik war einfach ein Maschinenstillstand, der Kunde war sowieso schon an treiben.
Besonders hat ihn gefallen, das wir erst von einer kleinen Programmanpassung gesprochen haben,
dann war die Steuerung defekt und dann musste er wegen der defekten Steuerung ein funktionierendes
Panel tauschen. 
Das einzig gute für mich an der Sache war, das ich ihn das nicht erklären musste, sondern unsere 
Serviceabteilung.


----------



## Zombie (8 Februar 2018)

Howard schrieb:


> Das hat doch schon im Classic bei SCL nicht funktioniert - warum sich darüber nochmal neu aufregen



Dass die SCL Hilfe nicht funktioniert ist ja nix neues. Aber warum die Hilfe dann in einem KOP Baustein nicht mehr funktioniert sobald ein SCL Netzwerk drin ist, ist mir neu. Schmeiß ich das Netzwerk raus und hab wieder einen reinen KOP Baustein, funktioniert die Hilfe ja wieder. D.h. mit F1 komme ich direkt auf die Hilfeseite des TRCV_C.



Howard schrieb:


> TIA will ja alle Daten immer konsistent halten, deshalb gibt es kein einzelnes Hochladen in die CPU mehr. Du kannst nur einzeln zurückladen. Also vor dem eigenen Einspielen erstmal Online schauen, was auf der CPU neuer ist, dies zurückladen (Rechtsklick auf Baustein -> von Gerät laden) und dann erst die eigenen Änderungen einspielen. Das ganze nennt Siemens "Team Engineering"
> Das hat allerdings Grenzen (geht nicht bei PLC-Variablen, UDTs und mit F ist das auch ein Graus)
> Multiuser löst da viele Probleme (man braucht übrigens kein extra Rechner - du oder dein Kollege können auch Server spielen) hat sich aber bei uns in der Praxis als sehr sehr langsam auf der IBN entpuppt.



Was TIA will ist mir Wurst, das Mistvieh hat zu tun was ich will. Programm richtet sich nach User und nicht umgedreht. Ging doch bei 5.5 auch, warum nicht jetzt.
Ok, das mit dem Rückladen hilft wenigstens ein bisschen.

Danke


----------



## Glasesba (8 Februar 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Problematik war einfach ein Maschinenstillstand, der Kunde war sowieso schon an treiben.
> Besonders hat ihn gefallen, das wir erst von einer kleinen Programmanpassung gesprochen haben,
> dann war die Steuerung defekt und dann musste er wegen der defekten Steuerung ein funktionierendes
> Panel tauschen.
> ...



Also normalerweise bekommt man vom Ersatzteilservice von Siemens sehr schnell Ersatz, teilweise am nächsten morgen. Bei Siemens in der Lieferfreigabe der S1200 V3 CPU's steht:

"Kompatibilität und notwendige Komponenten: 

Eine innovierte S7-1200 CPU mit Firmware Version 3.0 ist zu den jeweiligen FW2.x Typen ersatzteilkompatibel."

Also könnte man auch eine V3 CPU mit dem originalen V2.2 Projekt verwenden. Und beim Produktauslauf der V3 CPU's steht:

"Nach  mehr als sechs Monaten Übergangsphase werden die bisherigen S7-1200  CPUs V3.0 zum 1.10.2014 zum Auslauf erklärt. Sie sind dann noch ein Jahr  lang bis zum 1.10.2015 als Neuteil verfügbar. Anschließend können die  Produkte weitere 9 Jahre als Ersatzteil bezogen werden."

Also müsstest du noch bis 2024 Ersatzteile bekommen und brauchst das Projekt nicht hochrüsten. Meiner Meinung nach ist das kein Problem von Siemens oder TIA sondern ein  selbstgemachtes Problem.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2018)

Glasesba schrieb:


> Also normalerweise bekommt man vom Ersatzteilservice von Siemens sehr schnell Ersatz, teilweise am nächsten morgen. Bei Siemens in der Lieferfreigabe der S1200 V3 CPU's steht:
> 
> "Kompatibilität und notwendige Komponenten:
> 
> ...



Mit den selbst gemachten Problem hast du recht, wir hätten nicht Siemens einsetzen dürfen.


----------



## zako (9 Februar 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mit den selbst gemachten Problem hast du recht, wir hätten nicht Siemens einsetzen dürfen.


Das wäre aber Schade wenn Ihr einen anderen Hersteller einsetzen würdet. Ich würde Deine Beiträge in diesem Thread total vermissen.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Februar 2018)

Glasesba schrieb:


> Also müsstest du noch bis 2024 Ersatzteile bekommen und brauchst das Projekt nicht hochrüsten. Meiner Meinung nach ist das kein Problem von Siemens oder TIA sondern ein  selbstgemachtes Problem.



Tolle hilfreiche Aussage.
Wieviele Hardwareversionen, wieviele (teilweise inkompatible) Firmwareversionen gibt es von der 1200er?
Wie sieht es mit den dazugehörigen intelligenten Baugruppen aus?
Wieviele TIA-Versionen braucht man für den Service?
Wielange braucht man im Servicefall bis man die Hardware erstmal lauffähig hat?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Februar 2018)

Was ich nicht verstehen kann, warum kann man eine alte Steuerung nicht
durch einer neue, gleicher Ausführung ersetzen?

Was hat sich bei der 1200er so geändert?


----------



## Blockmove (10 Februar 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehen kann, warum kann man eine alte Steuerung nicht
> durch einer neue, gleicher Ausführung ersetzen?
> 
> Was hat sich bei der 1200er so geändert?



Es hat sich schon viel bei der 1200er geändert.
Der Funktionsumfang ist erheblich erweitert worden.
Hätte Siemens ein vernünftiges Namensschema wäre das Chaos gar nicht so schlimm.
Neue Hardware eben mit z.B. 123x bezeichnen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Februar 2018)

Aber ist den wirklich die Hardware so umgebaut das 4.0 nicht das gleiche kann wie die 3.0?


----------



## jensemann (16 Februar 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber ist den wirklich die Hardware so umgebaut das 4.0 nicht das gleiche kann wie die 3.0?


Hehe nein, man muss gelegentlich Funktionen deaktivieren um sie in späteren Versionen als neue Innovation verkaufen zu können  [/SARCASM]


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 März 2018)

Ich habe auf meinem Testrechner mal irgendwann TIA WinCC Prof V14 installiert. Ein paralleles Installieren von V15 Prof ist ja nicht möglich. Ein deinstallieren von V14 aber offensichtlich auch nicht.

Habe über die Windowsfunktion deinstalliert. So wurde es in der Installationsroutine von TIA V15 empfohlen. Funktioniert hat es nicht.  V15 meckert immer noch. In Support gibt es auch nur Tipps für Step7 Prof. Das was dort steht habe ich versucht aber natürlich klappt es auch nicht.

Jemand noch eine Idee ?


TIA ist und bleibt ein einziges Ärgernis


----------



## acid (3 März 2018)

Arbeite mal etwas mit EPLAN P8, ich finde TIA gar nicht mehr so schlimm...


----------



## hucki (4 März 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Habe über die Windowsfunktion deinstalliert. So wurde es in der Installationsroutine von TIA V15 empfohlen. Funktioniert hat es nicht.  V15 meckert immer noch. In Support gibt es auch nur Tipps für Step7 Prof. Das was dort steht habe ich versucht aber natürlich klappt es auch nicht.
> 
> Jemand noch eine Idee ?


Hab' ich auch so gemacht.
Die größte Suche war das eigentliche WinCC Prof, weil es mit in der Deinstallationsroutine vom TIA Portal steckt und nicht mehr separat aufgeführt wird (bin  zumindest der Meinung, das es das mal war). Und die Runtimes bzw. deren Simulationen waren (glaub' ich jedenfalls) auch hinderlich.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 März 2018)

hucki schrieb:


> Hab' ich auch so gemacht.
> Die größte Suche war das eigentliche WinCC Prof, weil es mit in der Deinstallationsroutine vom TIA Portal steckt und nicht mehr separat aufgeführt wird (bin  zumindest der Meinung, das es das mal war). Und die Runtimes bzw. deren Simulationen waren (glaub' ich jedenfalls) auch hinderlich.



Ich denke ich werde den Rechner neu aufsetzen. Geht wahrscheinlich schneller als den ganzen TIA-Müll da rauszusuchen


----------



## mnuesser (4 März 2018)

Schade dass man den ganzen Krempel nicht in nen separaten Container packen kann...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 März 2018)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Schade dass man den ganzen Krempel nicht in nen separaten Container packen kann...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



hätte ich das in eine VM gepackt wäre ja alles gut gewesen.... hab ich leider verpennt


----------



## ducati (4 März 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinem Testrechner mal irgendwann TIA WinCC Prof V14 installiert. Ein paralleles Installieren von V15 Prof ist ja nicht möglich. Ein deinstallieren von V14 aber offensichtlich auch nicht.
> 
> Habe über die Windowsfunktion deinstalliert. So wurde es in der Installationsroutine von TIA V15 empfohlen. Funktioniert hat es nicht.  V15 meckert immer noch. In Support gibt es auch nur Tipps für Step7 Prof. Das was dort steht habe ich versucht aber natürlich klappt es auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Du kannst mal schauen ob der SQL-Server deinstalliert wurde, ansonsten haendisch deinstallierrn. WinCC Prof V15 benoetigt garantiert ne andere Version. Aber auf der sicheren Seite bost Du eh nur mit nem neuaufgesetzten Windows...
Gruss.


----------



## mariob (5 März 2018)

Hi,
ich habe heute wieder mal ein Problem gehabt, ging ganz harmlos los, eine 1511 mit einem puh TP900 Comfort. Bisher null Probleme, etwas an den Bildern verändert (IBN, Anpassung) auf einmal ließ sich ein Bild nicht mehr aufrufen.
Ein wenig Gebastel, neu übersetzen, brachte alles nix. Also was anderes gemacht, Taster angelegt, bei Betätigung kommen die Werte aber in der Steuerung nicht an. Interessanterweise war dann bei nichtoptimierten Zugriff eine Fehlermeldung da wofür es keinen Hilfeeintrag gab . Ich habe dann abgebrochen, mal sehen was Siemens wieder nichtssagendes dazu meint. Juice Shop. Danke. V14SP1, mal so am Rande.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## wsd (15 März 2018)

*Meine Meinung zu TIA..*

Wir konnten bis an hin die Kunden jeweils überzeugen noch auf S7-300 Steuerungen zu setzen. Aber nun mit der androhenden Abkündigung dieser Serie (denke mal nächstes Jahr) war es auch für uns soweit sich mit der S7-1500 auseinanderzusetzen. Zu diesem Zwecke hatten wir letzten Oktober einen 'Experten' von Siemens bei uns der lautstark die "massiven Zeitersparnisse" in der Projektierung und die grundsätzliche Innovationen des TIA Portals näher gebracht hatte.

Die letzten Wochen habe ich mich persönlich intensiv damit beschäftigt - mir war klar das man unsere Programme nicht 1:1 portieren könnte - daher war eine Generalüberholung unserer Software, ohne dessen Funktionen zu beeinträchtigen, schon geplant.  

*1. SCL und das Arbeiten mit Quellen*
 Anwender die intensiv mit SCL Arbeiten und auf eine saubere Quellenverwaltung angewiesen sind, können sich im TIA Portal das eigen Haus zum Galgen machen. Wir arbeiten mit git als unser Versionierungssystem und konnte so bisher alle Unterschiede in den Quellen einfach feststellen. Nun muss man einen separaten Ordner anlegen mit den Quellen, welche man mühsam importieren muss. Wenn man nun seine Quellen anpasst, sollte man das extern tun und diese wieder importieren. Denn das TIA Portal öffnet die Quelle aber legt diese in irgendeinem Temporär Ordner ab.. 

*2. Laden von Bausteine zur Laufzeit*
In Step7 Classic konnte man fröhlich in seinen Quellen einen UDT Überarbeiten (z.Bsp. eine Reservevariable umbenennen), den entsprechenden Baustein übersetzen und Übertragen *ohne* das der Datenbaustein reinitialisiert werden oder die SPS in STOP gehen muss.

Da mag einer Denken 'gibt doch diese Tolle Funktion namentlich _Laden ohne Reinitialisierung _'.. Ja die gibt es und ist vollkommen lächerlich. Ich kann die Speicherreserven oder das Laden ohne Reinitalisierung nicht in meiner Quelle angeben, dass bedeutet ich kann meine Quellen nicht anpassen und übersetzen, sondern ich muss den DB beobachten und darf dann händisch UDT's oder einzelne Variablen anfügen. Für meine Dokumentation und Versionierung muss ich nun aus dem DB eine Quelle erstellen, diese Quelle formatieren und entsprechend ablegen. Danach kann ich diese importieren aber darf sie nicht übersetzen.

Ich hab einfach null Verständnis für TIA Portal. Der große Vorteil von Speicherprogrammierbaren Steuerungen war doch immer das man während der Laufzeit sein Programm und auch einzelne Datenbausteine bearbeiten kann? Überhaupt nichts ist besser geworden (für uns) mit dem TIA Portal oder der S7-1500. Die Steuerung ist weder performanter noch ist man effizienter bei der Erstellung der Programme. Es mag sein das Leute die Kleinprojekte mit FUP oder KOP umsetzen bei TIA große Fortschritte erkennen, aber wenn man wie wir aus dem Hochsprachen Bereich kommt und eine gewisse Systematik (state machines, saubere Schnittstellen zwischen Maschinenteilen etc.) hinter der Programmierung steckt, sollte man sich schleunigst mit zukünftigen Kunden nach anderen Herstellern umsehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2018)

> Aber nun mit der androhenden AnkÃ¼ndigung dieser Serie (denke mal naechstes Jahr)



Die Abkündigung wurde erst von 2020 auf 2023 verschoben

https://w3.siemens.com/mcms/program...dvanced-controller/s7-300/seiten/default.aspx

Warum wohl. Dass viele mit dem TIA Portal nicht glücklich sind ist bekannt, mir geht es genau so.

TIA Frust

Bei der 300ér mache ich zu Hause immer diverse Änderungen ( nach Kundenwunsch ) und spiele diese dann vor
Ort stück für Stück ein um zu sehen, ob es funktioniert bzw. gleich korrigieren ( sind oft größere Anlagen ).

Mit dem konsistenten Laden geht dass so nicht mehr. 

Ich ärgere mich auch


----------



## ducati (15 März 2018)

ja 

für das Reinitialisieren von DBs bei Kommentaränderung haben wir uns was überlegt. Funktiniert aber nur bei "Standard-DBs" und verbessert nicht wirklich die Übersichtlichkeit. Kurz gesagt, am Ende vom OB1 den DB umkopieren und am Anfang vom OB1 den DB wieder rücksichern und hoffen, dass TIA den neuen, reinitialisierten DB auch wirklich im Zykluskontrollpunkt einkettet.

Für das Einspielen von vorbereiteten Änderungen gehts nur so, die Änderungen Stück für Stück in das Originalprojekt zu kopieren und zu laden, also immer 2 TIA Instanzen offen...

Die Arbeit mit Quellen, hmm hab ich im TIA nur wenig gemacht, hatte da aber auch den Eindruck, dass es nicht unbedingt besser geworden ist.

Arbeitet schon jemand mit V15? Vom Siemens wurde versprochen, dass es zum Thema Kommentaränderungen in DBs Verbesserungen geben soll...

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2018)

> Für das Einspielen von vorbereiteten Änderungen gehts nur so, die  Änderungen Stück für Stück in das Originalprojekt zu kopieren und zu  laden, also immer 2 TIA Instanzen offen...


Ja, so mache ich dass auch, da muss man halt richtig aufpassen, dass man nichts durcheinander bringt.


----------



## wsd (15 März 2018)

ducati schrieb:


> für das Reinitialisieren von DBs bei Kommentaränderung haben wir uns was überlegt. Funktiniert aber nur bei "Standard-DBs" und verbessert nicht wirklich die Übersichtlichkeit. Kurz gesagt, am Ende vom OB1 den DB umkopieren und am Anfang vom OB1 den DB wieder rücksichern und hoffen, dass TIA den neuen, reinitialisierten DB auch wirklich im Zykluskontrollpunkt einkettet.



Das ist halt so eine Sache; so etwas kann man machen sofern bei Anpassungen Mensch oder Maschine nicht in Gefahr geraten. Wenn die SPS plötzlich in STOP geht oder ein DB reinitialisiert wird habe ich ein große Problem.. Diese Risiko möchte ich nicht eingehen. Zudem ist es auch nicht nachhaltig sämtliche wichtige DB's doppelt anzulegen falls man mal etwas ändert.


----------



## wsd (15 März 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, so mache ich dass auch, da muss man halt richtig aufpassen, dass man nichts durcheinander bringt.



Wie meint ihr das? In Step7 Classic konnte man ja anwählen welche Bausteine man übertragen wollte. Jetzt in TIA muss man immer alles übertragen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2018)

> Jetzt in TIA muss man immer alles übertragen?



Genau. Zumindest in V11 V12 V13 und V14. Ob sich dass in V15 geändert hat oder sich ändern wird kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## ducati (15 März 2018)

wsd schrieb:


> Das ist halt so eine Sache; so etwas kann man machen sofern bei Anpassungen Mensch oder Maschine nicht in Gefahr geraten. Wenn die SPS plötzlich in STOP geht oder ein DB reinitialisiert wird habe ich ein große Problem.. Diese Risiko möchte ich nicht eingehen. Zudem ist es auch nicht nachhaltig sämtliche wichtige DB's doppelt anzulegen falls man mal etwas ändert.



Dann arbeitest halt mit Merkern und Timern, bzw. unkommentierten DBs 

schöne neue Welt 

gruß.


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2018)

ducati schrieb:


> j
> Die Arbeit mit Quellen, hmm hab ich im TIA nur wenig gemacht, hatte da aber auch den Eindruck, dass es nicht unbedingt besser geworden ist.



Ja ich 

Hab ein Projekt, das über 3 Jahre geht, da dacht ich, ich fang besser gleich mit V15 an, ehe ich nächstes Jahr hochrüsten muß.
Gerstern ca. 15 Abstürze (Tödlich scheint zu sein, FB-Variablen zu ändern und nicht sofort alles zu aktualisieren. da kann man drauf warten, dass irgendwann der Crash erfolgt.
Also immer schön abspeichern.

Zu deiner Frage:

Wenn ich in einer UDT (in einer FB-Deklaration statisch aufgerufen) einen Variablennamen einer Bool ändere, dann muß ich aktualisieren und neu Laden mit Neuinitialisierung.
insofern nichts geändert. Ob das auch so ist, wenn ich nur den Kommentar ändere, müßte ich mal testen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2018)

Ist mir heute auch aufgefallen, das V15 schlechter läuft als V14. 
Mir ist sogar dieses Ding für den Crash-Report weggeschnitten. 

*Hört das den Niehoff auf?*


----------



## Jwatec (15 März 2018)

*Temporäre Dateien löschen....*



mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe heute wieder mal ein Problem gehabt, ging ganz harmlos los, eine 1511 mit einem puh TP900 Comfort. Bisher null Probleme, etwas an den Bildern verändert (IBN, Anpassung) auf einmal ließ sich ein Bild nicht mehr aufrufen.
> Ein wenig Gebastel, neu übersetzen, brachte alles nix. Also was anderes gemacht, Taster angelegt, bei Betätigung kommen die Werte aber in der Steuerung nicht an. Interessanterweise war dann bei nichtoptimierten Zugriff eine Fehlermeldung da wofür es keinen Hilfeeintrag gab . Ich habe dann abgebrochen, mal sehen was Siemens wieder nichtssagendes dazu meint. Juice Shop. Danke. V14SP1, mal so am Rande.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mario,
ich weiß nicht ob es hilft, aber bei WinCCflexible 2008 half oft "Temporäre Dateien löschen" und dann neu generieren. Da TIA ja ach so fortschrittlich daherkommt, ist dieser Punkt entfallen. Wenn also mal was nicht geht, wie bei Dir, dann -> A-Karte. 
Als Abhilfe gibt es die Möglichkeit, die temporären Dateien zu löschen: TIA beenden (ist sowieso das Beste, was man damit machen kann), dann im Projektpfad den Ordner "IM" suchen. Darin ist der Ordner "HMI" mit dem compilierten Projekt und dem ganzen Restmüll. Diesen Ordner löschen. Nach dem erneuten starten des TIA-Portal und generieren des Projektes sollte alles wieder funktionieren. Ich mache das jetzt regelmäßig, wenn ich komisches Verhalten des Panels bemerke.
Ich habe den Tip vom Support und gebe ihn hier für Euch auf eigene Gefahr weiter. Also bitte vorher Daten sichern! 

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2018)

Jwatec schrieb:


> bei WinCCflexible 2008 half oft "Temporäre Dateien löschen" und dann neu generieren. Da TIA ja ach so fortschrittlich daherkommt, ist dieser Punkt entfallen.


Warum "_auf eigene Gefahr_" in den Projektordnern rumlöschen? Es gibt doch beim HMI die Punkte "Übersetzen > Hardware (komplett übersetzen)" und "Übersetzen > Software (komplett übersetzen)" - reichen/funktionieren die denn nicht?

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (15 März 2018)

Jwatec schrieb:


> Ich mache das jetzt regelmäßig, wenn ich komisches Verhalten des Panels bemerke.
> Ich habe den Tip vom Support und gebe ihn hier für Euch auf eigene Gefahr weiter. Also bitte vorher Daten sichern!



Machen wir auch.
Funktioniert bestens.


----------



## Blockmove (15 März 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Warum "_auf eigene Gefahr_" in den Projektordnern rumlöschen? Es gibt doch beim HMI die Punkte "Übersetzen > Hardware (komplett übersetzen)" und "Übersetzen > Software (komplett übersetzen)" - reichen/funktionieren die denn nicht?
> 
> Harald



Nein reicht nicht.
IM-Ordner löschen bringt da wesentlich mehr.


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nein reicht nicht.
> IM-Ordner löschen bringt da wesentlich mehr.


echt? OMG wie stümperhaft :roll:

Da sollten die wohl besser noch einen Menüpunkt "Übersetzen > wirklich ALLES 100% komplett neu übersetzen" einbauen ...

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nein reicht nicht.
> IM-Ordner löschen bringt da wesentlich mehr.



Dann sollen Sie das doch gleich mit ins Menü für das übersetzen aufnehmen. 
Wenn da bei den 7 oder 8 noch einer mehr ist, ist eh egal.


----------



## Blockmove (15 März 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann sollen Sie das doch gleich mit ins Menü für das übersetzen aufnehmen.
> Wenn da bei den 7 oder 8 noch einer mehr ist, ist eh egal.



Das kommt dann in V16 
Temporäre Dateien löschen gabs bei Flexible auch nicht von Anfang an.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 März 2018)

Hatte mir vor 2 Jahren schon eine einzige Übersetzungsfunktion gewünscht die funktioniert, ich vermute aber es kommen nur noch weitere hinzu die nicht funktionieren:

https://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/75622-tia-frust-83.html#post610019

Ich bin mittlerweile auch so weit, dass ich den leidigen SCL-Editor von Step7 V5 besser finde als den vom TIA Portal.
Das automatische Einrücken in TIA ist ein Graus wenn man etwas anders formatieren möchte wie TIA es will. Wenn man eine logische Verknüpfung mit mehr als 2 Variablen hat mache ich ganz gerne einen Zeilenumbruch, dann kann man aber nur schwer selber die nächste Zeile in der Spalte unter der ersten := Zuweisung beginnen lassen, irgendwann fummelt der Editor da wieder dran herum und zerstört alles. Gleiches bei Funktionsaufrufen und Funktionsparametern.

Dann ist der Beobachtungsmodus für SCL wirklich total zerstört. Im Offline-Modus nervt die Spalte für den Onlinezustand und ich muss diese beseite schieben. Im Online-Modus dann alles wieder zurückzuppeln, dann wenn ich lange Codezeilen habe muss ich scrollen ohne Ende, oder wenn ich eine Verknüpfung über mehrere Zeilen habe dann muss ich den Status erst mühsam aufklappen.

Das Intellisense ist so langsam dass ich schneller tippe als bis da etwas gefunden wird, und wenn ich bei einer Variable z.B. nur einen Teil ändern will (z.B. eine Zahl) dann poppt das Intellisense genau dann auf wenn man es nicht benötigt und muss es mit Escape wegdrücken. Das saugt richtig, wieso funktioniert das im MS Visual Studio völlig ohne zu nerven?

Ich bin wieder soweit, dass ich alles was ich eventuell mal online beobachten muss, wieder in FUP und nicht mehr in SCL schreibe.


----------



## Ralle (16 März 2018)

@Thomas_v2.1

Das "automatische Einrücken" hab ich komplett abgeschaltet, das bekommt man beim Schreiben locker selbst hin.
Das "Beobachten" in SCL bekommen die eh nicht mehr hin, ständig zuppelt man an der Spalte rum. Warum verschwindet die im Offlinemode nicht einfach???
Ansonsten: Logische Verknopfungen formatiere ich auch so, das maximal 2 Variablen nebeneinander stehen. Wirds mehr, dann auch nur eine.
Meine Empfehlung: Man kann jetzt KOP/FUP-Bausteine nutzen und dort SCL-Netzwerke einfügen. (glaube ab V14SP2???) 
Hab ich aber auch noch nicht konsequent durch, füge das so nach und nach ein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das kommt dann in V16
> Temporäre Dateien löschen gabs bei Flexible auch nicht von Anfang an.



Ich habe das jetzt mal selber umgebaut:


Übersetzungsmethoden erweitert.
übersetzungsmethoden durchgezählt, so kann man den Support sagen, man ist schon bei Nr. 43 angekommen
Bildischirmaufbauleiste eingbaut, da die menge nicht auf einen 24" Bildschirm passt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 März 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe das jetzt mal selber umgebaut:
> 
> 
> Übersetzungsmethoden erweitert.
> ...



bevor TIA abstürzt .... hast du auch eine Absturzvorwarnung eingebaut ?


----------



## Zombie (17 März 2018)

acid schrieb:


> Arbeite mal etwas mit EPLAN P8, ich finde TIA gar nicht mehr so schlimm...





Dass mir die IT ein 32Bit Office untergejubelt hat hab ich erst durch EPlan erfahren, da das ja Fehlermeldungen ausspuckt wenn die Office Version nicht passt.

Ich habe die Tage böse geflucht. Wollte eine UDT anpassen, aber immer wenn ich die Verd****** UDT angepasst hatte (Erweiterung um 2 Int und 4 Bool) und die UDT, bzw den DB in dem sie aufgerufen wird übersetzen wollte, schmierte mir TIA ab. Elf mal am Stück, immer und immer wieder. Neustart TIA hat nichts geholfen, Neustart des Rechners hat nichts geholfen, gar nichts. 
Bin dann total verzweifelt und beinahe am explodieren auf die Datensicherung vom Vortag zurück und habe dort weitergemacht. Bausteine Zeile für Zeile verglichen und die Änderungen in die Bausteine vom Vortag übernommen. 

Zeitverlust war irgendwas um die zwei St bis ich wieder da war bevor die Odysse losging. An was sich TIA verschluckt hat, hab ich keine Ahnung, denn mit der Version vom Vortag musste ich die UDT nicht ändern sondern hab sie gleich richtig erstellt.

Immer wenn sowas passiert, muss ich an die Messe in Nürnberg denken auf der gezeigt wurde wie schnell man mit TIA automatisieren kann. Sie klicken hier, sie klicken ein wenig hier, ziehen ihren OB mit allen Bausteinen aus der Bibliothek dahin und geben ihre Daten ein und viola, alles fertig. Dass aber jemand den Mist erstmal schreiben muss, damit ich dann später nur noch da rumklicken muss, vergessen die Herren Verkäufer aber. Und sowas darf dann meinem Chef erklären wie schön einfach das ist. *EXPLODE*


----------



## Matze001 (18 März 2018)

Das mit dem hin und her Schieben geht einem schon auf die Nerven.
Hat von euch schonmal jemand einen Curved-Monitor genutzt der quasi Doppelt so breit ist wie ein Normaler?
Wenn ja -> Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Cliff (18 März 2018)

> Dass mir die IT ein 32Bit Office untergejubelt hat


Selbst MS empfiehlt den Einsatz der 32Bit Version sofern man nicht in Probleme mit grossen Dateien gerät...


----------



## mnuesser (23 März 2018)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Das mit dem hin und her Schieben geht einem schon auf die Nerven.
> Hat von euch schonmal jemand einen Curved-Monitor genutzt der quasi Doppelt so breit ist wie ein Normaler?
> Wenn ja -> Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?
> 
> ...


Ich hab an nem 4k Monitor das Problem das ich relativ häufig die ganze Bildfläche nicht mehr überblicken kann. Achja... ist 32 zoll.
Ich muss also häufig hin und her schwenken mit meinem Kopf... das finde ich eher als störend.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## John Sheppard (26 März 2018)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Ich hab an nem 4k Monitor das Problem das ich relativ häufig die ganze Bildfläche nicht mehr überblicken kann. Achja... ist 32 zoll.
> Ich muss also häufig hin und her schwenken mit meinem Kopf... das finde ich eher als störend.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Tja, dann sitzt du wohl zu nahe am Gerät.
Ich habe zwei 24-Zöller im Einsatz. Der linke ist der Hauptmonitor, der rechte die Erweiterung des Desktops.
Ganz ohne Kopfdrehen geht's aber auch in dieser Kombination nicht.


----------



## Zombie (27 März 2018)

Ich war gestern bei einem Kunden, der mehrere Anlagen von uns betreibt. Dort sollte ich ein Update in die neueste Anlage einspielen, diese läuft mit mehreren 1200er CPUs auf V14 SP1, es ging um das abändern einiger Wartezeiten die dem Kunden zu lang/ zu kurz waren. Aus Kostengründen hat er auf das Panel mit dem man die Zeiten einstellen könnte verzichtet, also musste ich hin.
Daneben steht eine Anlage die von uns noch mit V13 programmiert wurde, ansonsten aber baugleich ist.

Jetzt hab ich mich an einen der 1200er Kästen angestöpselt und wollte online auf die Steuerung schauen. Hat auch alles geklappt, ich sah meine Netzwerke im Online Modus, aber nichts änderte sich. Das Bild war statisch.
Hab dann IP Adresse die Online gefunden wurde mit meinem V14 Projekt verglichen. Wie es scheint hab ich mich mit einer V14 SP1 Programmierumgebung mit einer auf V13 SP1 Upd9 programmierten CPU verbunden? Kann das sein? Geht das mittlerweile?
Oder bin ich nur einem Bug aufgesessen, denn wenn ich wirklich online gewesen wäre, hätten sich mindestens die verwendeten Eingänge der CPU ändern müssen, denn beide Anlagen liefen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 März 2018)

ist da schon jemand von euch drüber gestolpert (siehe Anhang)

Anhang anzeigen Panel Frust.pdf


----------



## Howard (29 März 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ist da schon jemand von euch drüber gestolpert (siehe Anhang)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 40951


ja hab ich schon durch - eine Hand voll KTP900 die immer wieder booten... und booten und booten oder aber ganz in der Boot-Routine festhängen. Hab dort via USB-Stick dann die neuste FW übertragen und dann liefen sie wieder.


----------



## rogseut (25 April 2018)

Howard schrieb:


> ja hab ich schon durch - eine Hand voll KTP900 die immer wieder booten... und booten und booten oder aber ganz in der Boot-Routine festhängen. Hab dort via USB-Stick dann die neuste FW übertragen und dann liefen sie wieder.


Hab mehrere TP700 die beim Bootscreen ewig laufen und sich dann mit einem schwarzen Bild verabschieden, einige aber auch mit dem weißen Bild das man kennt vom Firmware Update. Beide Panels sind weder über die PN oder DP Schnittstelle rücksetzbar.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Clyde82 (25 April 2018)

Zombie schrieb:


> Ich war gestern bei einem Kunden, der mehrere Anlagen von uns betreibt. Dort sollte ich ein Update in die neueste Anlage einspielen, diese läuft mit mehreren 1200er CPUs auf V14 SP1, es ging um das abändern einiger Wartezeiten die dem Kunden zu lang/ zu kurz waren. Aus Kostengründen hat er auf das Panel mit dem man die Zeiten einstellen könnte verzichtet, also musste ich hin.
> Daneben steht eine Anlage die von uns noch mit V13 programmiert wurde, ansonsten aber baugleich ist.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich mich an einen der 1200er Kästen angestöpselt und wollte online auf die Steuerung schauen. Hat auch alles geklappt, ich sah meine Netzwerke im Online Modus, aber nichts änderte sich. Das Bild war statisch.
> ...



das geht seit 14 oder 14.1


----------



## vollmi (16 Mai 2018)

Denkt ihr das kommt irgendwann zu meinen Lebzeiten noch? In den WinCC Comfort und Basic einfache Objekte wenigstens statisch drehen zu können? Am besten natürlich auch dynamisch an Variablen gebunden. Darauf hab ich eigentlich schon gehofft als sie Protool abgekündigt haben.


----------



## John Sheppard (16 Mai 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Denkt ihr das kommt irgendwann zu meinen Lebzeiten noch? In den WinCC Comfort und Basic einfache Objekte wenigstens statisch drehen zu können? Am besten natürlich auch dynamisch an Variablen gebunden. Darauf hab ich eigentlich schon gehofft als sie Protool abgekündigt haben.



Zauberworte: Vektorgrafik, HTML5

Mir wäre bereits geholfen, wenn Siemens seine bekannten Probleme in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## vollmi (16 Mai 2018)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Zauberworte: Vektorgrafik, HTML5



Kannst du diese Zauberworte, näher ausführen?


----------



## Der Pfälzer (16 Mai 2018)

... ich kann über den ganzen TIA-Kram nur noch den Kopf schütteln  :sm14:

BigS scheint nur Resourcenfresser zu bauen ?  Mir ist eine sichere Funktionalität wichtiger als klicki klicki

Naja hab noch ca. 1 Jahr. Bis dahin kann ich mich wahrscheinlich noch vor TIA drücken.

Das waren noch Zeiten mit S7 AWL. Und S5 erst.
 Bis heutzutage alles gebootet und online ist, hatte ich damals schon die Änderung eingespielt und das PG wieder eingepackt.

Die Zeiten sind hart, aber modern !

Gruß Roland


----------



## John Sheppard (16 Mai 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Kannst du diese Zauberworte, näher ausführen?



Du hast ein Objekt, z.B. ein Button mit Icon und Text, vielleicht noch mit Farbverlauf.
Das Betriebssystem bzw. das Grafiksystem muss Vektorgrafik unterstützen, um ein solches Objekt in einem beliebigen Winkel drehen zu können.
Alte, rein pixelbasierte Grafiksysteme konnten zwar auch Objekte drehen, z.B. um 90, 180 oder 270 Grad, aber nicht um z.B. 5,5 Grad und dann sah das Ergebnis noch grauselig aus.
Einige Visualisierungssysteme basieren auf oder unterstützen HTML5 und das unterstützt wiederum z.B. stufenloses Skalieren, 2D/3D drehen und vieles mehr.


----------



## John Sheppard (16 Mai 2018)

Der Pfälzer schrieb:


> ... ich kann über den ganzen TIA-Kram nur noch den Kopf schütteln  :sm14:
> 
> BigS scheint nur Resourcenfresser zu bauen ?  Mir ist eine sichere Funktionalität wichtiger als klicki klicki
> 
> ...



Du kannst die Entwicklung nicht aufhalten.
Blicke nach vorn und nicht mit Tränen in den Augen zurück.


----------



## vollmi (16 Mai 2018)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Alte, rein pixelbasierte Grafiksysteme konnten zwar auch Objekte drehen, z.B. um 90, 180 oder 270 Grad, aber nicht um z.B. 5,5 Grad und dann sah das Ergebnis noch grauselig aus.



Ah ja. Dachte schon ich hätte ne Funktion übersehen um die Runtime so umzugestalten. Aber für den Preis der Comfortpanel bieten sie ja nun nicht grad extrem viel Comfort beim Programmieren ^^


----------



## John Sheppard (16 Mai 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ah ja. Dachte schon ich hätte ne Funktion übersehen um die Runtime so umzugestalten. Aber für den Preis der Comfortpanel bieten sie ja nun nicht grad extrem viel Comfort beim Programmieren ^^



Obwohl nicht billig, ein Donkey-Kong oder Doom wird nie drauf laufen....


----------



## vollmi (16 Mai 2018)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Obwohl nicht billig, ein Donkey-Kong oder Doom wird nie drauf laufen....



Wie gesagt. mir würds reichen wenn man Objekte frei drehen könnte. Fürs erste würde mir das für einfache Grafikobjekte ausreichen, müsste nicht für Imageobjekte sein. Aber eben. Wunschtraum.
Dann könnte man Signale, Leuchten etc der Strasse entlang anordnen und müsste nicht alles abstrakt darstellen.


----------



## John Sheppard (16 Mai 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. mir würds reichen wenn man Objekte frei drehen könnte. Fürs erste würde mir das für einfache Grafikobjekte ausreichen, müsste nicht für Imageobjekte sein. Aber eben. Wunschtraum.
> Dann könnte man Signale, Leuchten etc der Strasse entlang anordnen und müsste nicht alles abstrakt darstellen.



Es wird immer irgendwelche Limits geben.


----------



## vollmi (16 Mai 2018)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Es wird immer irgendwelche Limits geben.



Nunja. Limits okay. 
Aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische.Hat sich an der Funktion der Panels seit WinCC Flex 2008 eigentlich irgendwas verbessert?
Ich kann mich bisher nur an solche kleinigkeiten wie UDTs funktionieren jetzt, es gibt jetzt einen Programmviewer (braucht das echt einer?) erinnern. Aber so wirklich Grundlegende Funktionen wurden bisher nun wirklich nicht dazugebaut.

Freie Fenster
Objekte Drehbar
Animated Gifs

Das sind Dinge die von vielen seit Jahren gewünscht werden.


----------



## John Sheppard (16 Mai 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nunja. Limits okay.
> Aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische.Hat sich an der Funktion der Panels seit WinCC Flex 2008 eigentlich irgendwas verbessert?
> Ich kann mich bisher nur an solche kleinigkeiten wie UDTs funktionieren jetzt, es gibt jetzt einen Programmviewer (braucht das echt einer?) erinnern. Aber so wirklich Grundlegende Funktionen wurden bisher nun wirklich nicht dazugebaut.
> 
> ...



Ich betrachte jetzt mal nur Comfort-Panels

a) Die Default-Styles der Objekte sehen nicht mehr altbacken aus wie Windows 3.11. Graphisch auf jeden Fall besser!
b) Symbolischer Zugriff auf Variablen möglich
c) Verbessertes Scripting
d) Schlagt mich tot, aber ich halte die Rezepturverwaltung jetzt für besser als zuvor, auch wenn das Anzeigeobjekt Mist ist.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (16 Mai 2018)

> Symbolischer Zugriff auf Variablen möglich



Den finde ich geil... Das Siemens es schafft mit den Panels symbolisch auf ihre Steuerungen zuzugreifen. Die auch symbolisch sind... Bemerkenswert...

Das sieht man wieviel heute noch von einer Software erwartet wird....


----------



## John Sheppard (16 Mai 2018)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Den finde ich geil... Das Siemens es schafft mit den Panels symbolisch auf ihre Steuerungen zuzugreifen. Die auch symbolisch sind... Bemerkenswert...
> 
> Das sieht man wieviel heute noch von einer Software erwartet wird....



Ich sage es mal so...
Es gibt Steuerungssoftware, da sind Namen, Typ, Anzahl und Adressen der "Variablen" fest vorgegeben und die lassen sich auch nicht ändern.
Bei so einer "Hoch-Technologie" kriege ich Brechdurchfall....

Da finde ich Siemens gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Klar, ich hätte auch gerne, dass Siemens den SPS- und Panel-Sourcecode als offene, unverschlüsselte Textdateien speichert und nicht in einem siemenseigenen Binärformat.
Dann könnte ich ohne Probleme GIT, TFS oder was auch immer zur Sourcecodeverwaltung nutzen.
Dann wäre ich auch in der Lage einen richtigen Sourcecodevergleich zwischen Projekten durchzuführen und zwar auch beim Panel-Sourcecode!
Vielleicht wird's ja was mit TIA V25...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Mai 2018)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> .. Das Betriebssystem bzw. das Grafiksystem muss Vektorgrafik unterstützen ..


In den "Technische_Folien_TIA_Portal_V15_de.pdf" steht irgend wo etwas von Vektorgrafik. Ich hatte bisher aber noch nicht die Muse, dem nach zu gehen.

Mit welchem Programm kann man eigentlich Vektorgrafiken bearbeiten bzw. erstellen?


----------



## Blockmove (16 Mai 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm kann man eigentlich Vektorgrafiken bearbeiten bzw. erstellen?



Ich nehm da Inkscape https://inkscape.org/de/ recht gerne


----------



## mnuesser (16 Mai 2018)

Versuch mal mehr wie 200 objekte auf einer seite des comfort panels darzustellen [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Mai 2018)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Versuch mal mehr wie 200 objekte auf einer seite des comfort panels darzustellen [emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Die Comfort Panels passen meiner Meinung nach eher in die 90er Jahre,
wo zur Projektierung ProTool ausreichen wird.  
Allerdings bietet TIA im Funktionsumfang auf der HMI Seite nicht mehr
wie ProTool.


----------



## John Sheppard (17 Mai 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Comfort Panels passen meiner Meinung nach eher in die 90er Jahre,
> wo zur Projektierung ProTool ausreichen wird.
> Allerdings bietet TIA im Funktionsumfang auf der HMI Seite nicht mehr
> wie ProTool.



Das ist doch eine rein kaufmännische Entscheidung.
Willst du mehr, dann musst du was größeres und natürlich teures kaufen. 
Siemens ist da schon geschickt vorgegangen.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (18 Mai 2018)

Hi,

Ich sehe das auch so. Eigentlich können die Panels das gleiche wie uralte Geräte. Wenn ich mehr will muss ich mehr bezahlen. Für Standardsachen reicht das mMn vollkommen aus. 
Will ich mehr, bzw. Die Kunden fordern ja auch immer mehr die "Handysteuerung" mit Dashboards usw. Das muss ich dann halt per IPC und anderer Software lösen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2018)

Das ist doch Quatsch, als erstes nutze ich PCs und warum muss ich ein Scada System
einsetzen wenn ich nur mal eine Listbox oder eine Animierte Grafik anzeigen möchte.
Was bietet Siemens, Faceplate die in der Praxis niemand gebrauchen kann oder man 
soll Rotierende Grafiken mit Power Point erstellen, gehts noch. 




Die sind doch nicht einmal in der Lage, wenn man ein Rechteck mit Bordmittel auf den
Screen erstellt, um 45 Grad zu neigen.  

Dann dieses bescheuerte Scrippting mit VBS, das geht doch garnicht. 

Warum nicht gleich wieder OP393 einsetzen, sind doch ganz prima Panels, können
doch alles was man im Zeitalter von I 4.0 braucht Zeiten, Zähler und On/OFF.
Vor allen brauch man dazu nicht mal WinCC, man kann es einfach mit Datenbausteine
füttern.


----------



## Ralle (18 Mai 2018)

@RN

Yep, Vektorgrafik wäre schon mal wünschenswert, vor Allem, wegen der Skalierbarkeit.

Weiteres Problem: Wir verwenden häufiger mehrere Panels (Hauptpanel + Mobile Panel). Da es dafür von Siemens bis Advanced keine gute Lösung gibt (mehrere Panels = jedes extra projektieren, ok), nutzen wir VNC. Dummerweise hat Siemens bei den Mobile Panels keine Auflösung , die irgendwie mit denen der "großen" Panels paßt (wäre sicher megateuer, jedes Smartphone für 400€ hat mehr Auflösung). Das führt dann dazu, dass VNC das Bid besch... matschig auf den Mobile Panels darstellt.
Alles Andere ist gut, ich kann mein Hauptpanel sperren, wenn das Mobile übernimmt usw., Aber das Bild... das stört viele Kunden, die denken echt, wir veralbern sie.


----------



## vollmi (19 Mai 2018)

Nächster Frust.
Ich habe mir ja mehr oder weniger angewöhnt den Speichern Knopf regelmässig zu drücken. Aber Jetzt war ich grad super im Flow und hab ne Stunde nicht gedrückt. Und als da grad ne kleine Denkpause in TIA ist (Neuer Knoten einfügen) denke ich mir so, hm ich sollte mal wieder speichern. Promt kratzt TIA ab und ne Stunde Arbeit weg.
Wieso kriegt es Siemens nicht hin da endlich eine Autospeicherfunktion zu implementieren, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. So ne Autospeicherfunktion in der man noch einige Speicherstände zuvor nochmal abrufen kann wäre sogar die Krönung.
Aber erstmal wäre ich schon einfach über ne Autospeichern Funktion richtig Dankbar.


----------



## hucki (19 Mai 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nächster Frust.
> Ich habe mir ja mehr oder weniger angewöhnt den Speichern Knopf regelmässig zu drücken.
> Wieso kriegt es Siemens nicht hin da endlich eine Autospeicherfunktion zu implementieren, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. So ne Autospeicherfunktion in der man noch einige Speicherstände zuvor nochmal abrufen kann wäre sogar die Krönung.
> Aber erstmal wäre ich schon einfach über ne Autospeichern Funktion richtig Dankbar.


Aber wieso wird mit dem Speichern jedesmal die Rückgängig-Liste gelöscht? 
Einerseits muss man alle 3 Handgriffe speichern, falls TIA doch wieder mal abstürzt, andererseits kommt man durch dieses Speichern nicht mehr an die Ausgangsstelle zurück, wenn man irgendwas Neues ausprobiert und das nicht wie erhofft funktioniert.
Insbesondere das Übersetzen ist ja nach wie vor absturzgefährdet. Ohne Übersetzen kein Test, vor Übersetzen speichern - kein Zurück mehr. :sw13:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 Mai 2018)

Autospeichern ist eine ganz schlechte Idee, weil beim Speichern ja immer ein laufender Übersetzungsvorgang eines HMI Projekts abgebrochen wird.
Man ist ja quasi gezwungen immer ein Komplettübersetzen auch nach der kleinsten Änderung durchzuführen. Das dauert bei einem kleinen bis mittleren Projekt mit 1000 Variablen und ein paar Seiten ja schnell schonmal 15 bis 20 Minuten. Wenn man dann im Hintergrund weiterprogrammiert und dann aus Gewohnheit Strg+S nach einer Änderung drückt, dann kann man u.U. nochmal 15 Minuten warten. Das dauert alles so elendig lange bei TIA.

Übrigens interessante Geschichte zu den ausfallenden Profibus-Teilnehmern beim Onlinegehen mit V14. Im plctalk Forum hatte jemand das gleiche Problem und sich damit an Siemens gewandt. Antwort: er solle die Hersteller bitten etwas an der GSD-Datei anzupassen, oder er muss die V15 verwenden da wurde das von Siemens behoben. An der V14 ist das Problem bekannt, wird aber einfach nicht mehr behoben.


----------



## Ralle (20 Mai 2018)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> An der V14 ist das Problem bekannt, wird aber einfach nicht mehr behoben.



Ich hatte schon angenommen, das Siemens genau aus diesem Grund neuerdings jedes Jahr mit einer neuen Version anrückt.
Da spart man sich die Diskussionen über die Beseitigung der Fehler in "Altversionen".
Ganz schlechter Stil und eigentlich für Techniker undenkbar, m.E. typischer BWL-er Stil!!!


----------



## Crack123 (20 Mai 2018)

Dieses V14 Profibus Teilnehmer ausfallen...was betrifft das genau?  bekommen gerade Panik da wir eine größere Anlage haben mit etlichen DP Stationen in einem V14 Projekt


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Mai 2018)

Crack123 schrieb:


> Dieses V14 Profibus Teilnehmer ausfallen...was betrifft das genau?  bekommen gerade Panik da wir eine größere Anlage haben mit etlichen DP Stationen in einem V14 Projekt



Ich habe es bisher auch immer nur gelesen und war selber von dem Problem noch nicht betroffen.
Ein Indiz was da falsch läuft könnte höchstens die Aussage von Siemens bezüglich Änderungen der GSD Dateien sein. Das einzige was mir da einfallen würde, wäre eine Änderung der MaxTsdr Werte, um damit vielleicht der CPU etwas mehr Spielraum zu lassen wenn die CPU sich um den Online-Zustand kümmert anstatt die wichtigen Sachen wie Profibus Zyklen usw. zu erledigen. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.

Hier ein paar Threads zu den gemeldeten Problemen:

Profibusausfall bei Online&Diagnose der CPU?

Online Probleme TIA V13

http://www.plctalk.net/qanda/showthread.php?t=115250


----------



## vollmi (30 Mai 2018)

> *Beim Verbrauch von Applikationsressourcen ist die Grenze fast erreicht. *Bevor Sie einen weiteren Editor öffnen, sollten Sie prüfen, ob Sie bereits geöffnete Editoren schliessen können. Das Öffnen eines Editors ist nicht möglich, wenn die kritische Verbrauchsgrenze von Appplikationsressourcen erreicht ist.



Ist das der neue schwank von TIA V15. Ich meine klar zieht TIA bei mir schon 3GB Arbeitsspeicher. Aber noch hab ich genügend freien Arbeitsspeicher. Warum soll dann jetzt das Ende erreicht sein? 
Bleibt natürlich trotzdem die Frage, Was macht TIA mit sooo viel Speicher?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Mai 2018)

> Ich meine klar zieht TIA bei mir schon 3GB Arbeitsspeicher. Was macht TIA mit sooo viel Speicher?



Ja, dass Thema hatten wir schon mal:
https://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/90443-tia-portal-v15-8.html#post688427


----------



## mnuesser (30 Mai 2018)

Also, Tia ist erst seit V14 SP1 eine native 64bit Applikation, konnte vorher also auch nur 3 Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher verwenden.
Wer einen Programmierrechner mit Win7 und Tia einsetzt und da nur 4 Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher drauf hat, tut mir leid [emoji4]

Meine Konfiguration ist dann 32gb Arbeitsspeicher, 2x 1Tb SSD. Und Trotzdem arbeitet ein Einzelplatz PC mit starkem Core I7 oder I9 nochmal ne ganze Ecke schneller

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Paul (7 Juni 2018)

TIA V14
Dieses Gehüpfe wenn man im Baustein die Brille anklickt macht mich total wahnsinnig  :sb9: :sb9:
Sogar wenn ich mir BEWUSST die Stelle die ich beobachten will mit der Maus markiere und klicke auf "Brille" finde ich mich mehrere Netzwerke weit weg wieder.
Das ist doch kein Arbeiten.

Das war doch bei V13 schon mal weg.


----------



## Stefan592 (7 Juni 2018)

Gewöhne dich daran, bei V15 Upd. 1 ist es immer auch noch da.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (7 Juni 2018)

Wie viele Abstürze habt ihr eigentlich noch mit der V15?

Ich habe es gestern Abend soweit geschafft das ich die Steuerung neu starten musste weil ich mich nicht mehr darauf verbinden konnte:




Ich war jedoch weit und breit der einzige....


----------



## sventek (7 Juni 2018)

Aber genau dieses kleine Beispiel zeigt doch schön, was da alles schief läuft. Für mich vollkommen unverständlich, dass das nicht sofort mit einem Update behoben wird. Von mir aus gerne in einem monatlichen Update und alle wäre zumindest ein bisschen zufriedener. Mir scheint aber so, dass der Karren dermaßen verfahren ist, dass ein einfaches Update einfach nicht möglich. Schade, so schlecht finde ich das TIA nämlich gar nicht. Aber diese Updatepolitik würde ich gerne verstehen lernen. Und es gäbe noch viel größere Probleme zu beheben.........


----------



## sventek (7 Juni 2018)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Wie viele Abstürze habt ihr eigentlich noch mit der V15?



Nicht mehr ganz so viele, aber dennoch immer wieder einmal. Speziell wenn man in der Gerätekonfiguration Änderungen macht (meine persönliche Erfahrung). Aber nicht reproduzierbar, nach Neustart vom TIA kann man die gleiche Aktion problemlos durchführen. Also hoffnungslos für einen SR.


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2018)

Ab und zu schmierts ab, seltener immerhin.
Graph-Bausteine ändern, dann ist ja der Aufruf dieses Bausteins mit dem zughörigen DB rot. Diesen mit Rechtsclick "aktualisieren" fürht bei mir recht zuverlässig zum Absturz.
Das gesamte Softwareprojekt übersetzen tut es dann immerhin.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2018)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ab und zu schmierts ab, seltener immerhin.
> Graph-Bausteine ändern, dann ist ja der Aufruf dieses Bausteins mit dem zughörigen DB rot. Diesen mit Rechtsclick "aktualisieren" fürht bei mir recht zuverlässig zum Absturz.
> Das gesamte Softwareprojekt übersetzen tut es dann immerhin.



Damit habe ich keine Probleme, ich übertrage es einfach aus dem Baustein heraus,
beim übertragen wird alles übersetzt und die zugehörigen Bausteine mit übertragen.
Meiner Ansicht nach funktioniert das sogar gut.


----------



## Ralle (10 Juni 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Damit habe ich keine Probleme, ich übertrage es einfach aus dem Baustein heraus,
> beim übertragen wird alles übersetzt und die zugehörigen Bausteine mit übertragen.
> Meiner Ansicht nach funktioniert das sogar gut.



Mag sein, die SPS ist schon beim Kunden.
Aber trotzdem ist es kein Zeichen von Stabilität und Zuverlässigkeit, wenn 2x am Tag das Portal in die Luft geht.

PS: Bei meinem Kollegen mit V14SP1 kracht es im Moment alle paar Stunden.

Wahrscheinlich verlangen wir einfach zuviel von dem System. Wir sollten die Vorführungen bei Siemens mehr beachten, da werden in der Regel nicht mehr als 5 Bilder und 8 Bausteine verwendet. Damit gehts sicher!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2018)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mag sein, die SPS ist schon beim Kunden.
> Aber trotzdem ist es kein Zeichen von Stabilität und Zuverlässigkeit, wenn 2x am Tag das Portal in die Luft geht.
> 
> PS: Bei meinem Kollegen mit V14SP1 kracht es im Moment alle paar Stunden.
> ...



Ja genau die Anlage auf mehrere kleine Projekte aufteilen, jeden Antrieb und Ventil,
seine eigene Steuerung und HMI


----------



## RogerSchw85 (10 Juni 2018)

Der Schweizer Support sagte mir zu dem Problem, dass ich halt mehrmals am Tag den PC neu starten soll. So könne man Abstürze vermeiden


----------



## smilie108 (10 Juni 2018)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Der Schweizer Support sagte mir zu dem Problem, dass ich halt mehrmals am Tag den PC neu starten soll. So könne man Abstürze vermeiden


Lol

Gesendet von meinem Apollo Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## vollmi (11 Juni 2018)

Eins muss man aber sagen V15 Upd2 stürzt nicht mehr ab wenn das PG in Standby geht. Find ich gut.
Aber warum können sie immernoch kein 4k in Vollbild?


----------



## ChristophD (11 Juni 2018)

was meinst du mit keine 4k im vollbild?
Auf meinen Monitoren (HP Z43) nutzt TIA den konpletten Bildschirm, da ist nix beschnitten.


----------



## Semo (11 Juni 2018)

Moinsen, 

setzten aktuell mit 1500er CPUs und TIA V14 SP1 immer öfter den integrierten OPC UA Server ein.

Ist jemandem schon einmal aufgefallen, dass bei jeder noch so kleinen "Synchronisierung" (Download/Upload SW(-Änderung)) die Verbindungen zu allen Clients getrennt werden?

Je nachdem ob per OPC nur Informationen an SCADA bereitgestellt werden, oder ob ganze Schnittstellen abgewickelt werden, hat der Kunde so jedes mal den Eindruck, dass sein neues System jedes mal "Sch...." läuft, wenn der Lieferant im Haus ist.

MfG Semo


----------



## blackpeat (11 Juni 2018)

Semo schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> setzten aktuell mit 1500er CPUs und TIA V14 SP1 immer öfter den integrierten OPC UA Server ein.
> 
> ...



Das Verhalten ändert sich ab der Firmware 2.5. Da ist das nur noch  selten zu sehen wenn man z.B. DB's ändert die im OPC Baum angezeigt  werden sollen. Ab der Version kann man auch ganze DB's ausblenden.


----------



## vollmi (11 Juni 2018)

ChristophD schrieb:


> was meinst du mit keine 4k im vollbild?
> Auf meinen Monitoren (HP Z43) nutzt TIA den konpletten Bildschirm, da ist nix beschnitten.



bei mir bleibt über der taskleiste nochmal etwa die höhe der taskleiste frei in vollbild


----------



## ChristophD (11 Juni 2018)

Hast Du UHD oder wirklich 4K (4096*2160).
Bei UHD (3840*2160)sieht es aus wie im Anhang


----------



## vollmi (11 Juni 2018)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hast Du UHD oder wirklich 4K (4096*2160).
> Bei UHD (3840*2160)sieht es aus wie im Anhang



Offenbar UHD bei mir siehts aber so aus.


----------



## ChristophD (11 Juni 2018)

Hmmm,

ich habe Windows 7 und nur einen Monitor und Skalierung ist 100%


----------



## vollmi (11 Juni 2018)

ChristophD schrieb:


> ich habe Windows 7 und nur einen Monitor und Skalierung ist 100%



Tatsache. Bei 100% skalierung gehts. Da seh ich zwar auf dem 15 Zoll monitor nix mehr. Aber das ist ja nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Semo (11 Juni 2018)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Das Verhalten ändert sich ab der Firmware 2.5. Da ist das nur noch  selten zu sehen wenn man z.B. DB's ändert die im OPC Baum angezeigt  werden sollen. Ab der Version kann man auch ganze DB's ausblenden.


Ich schau morgen noch Mal nach der Firmware. Unser letzter Fall von letzter Woche wurde erst vor 3 Wochen geliefert, ein downgrades wurde nicht durchgeführt. Das Kundensystem Lüge etwa 150 Verbindungsabbrüche, in den Zeiten in denen wir vor Ort waren der einzige OPC-DB wurde nie geändert. 
Bin Mal gespannt.


----------



## hucki (11 Juni 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bei 100% skalierung gehts. Da seh ich zwar auf dem 15 Zoll monitor nix mehr. Aber das ist ja nicht so wichtig.


Wenn Du jetzt die Skalierung geändert hast, dann check mal Deine HMI-Bilder. TIA verrückt dann nämlich gern mal die Positionen der Bildelemente.
War wohl auch bei WinCC flex schon so.


----------



## vollmi (12 Juni 2018)

hucki schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt die Skalierung geändert hast, dann check mal Deine HMI-Bilder. TIA verrückt dann nämlich gern mal die Positionen der Bildelemente.
> War wohl auch bei WinCC flex schon so.



Das ist mir schon im Hinterkopf gewesen. Erstaunlicherweise ist mir bisher nix aufgefallen, nur die Simulation funktioniert bei der Skalierung nicht richtig (ganz zu schweigen das diese dann auch gleich noch das Tastaturlayout umstellt, richtig nett wenn man dann Passwörter mit Sonderzeichen eingeben will)


----------



## hucki (12 Juni 2018)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere (hatte das Problem auch mal), sieht man das erst nach dem Übertragen auf das HMI.


----------



## vollmi (12 Juni 2018)

hucki schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere (hatte das Problem auch mal), sieht man das erst nach dem Übertragen auf das HMI.



Jup das war bei Wincc flex und bei den ersten TIA versionen so. Bei TIA V15 ist mir bisher nix aufgefallen dass auf den Panels die Schrift verzogen würde. Bis jetzt, kann sich ja beim nächsten Update wieder völlig anders darstellen. ^^


----------



## hucki (12 Juni 2018)

Das ist ja mal ne positive Nachricht.
Vlt. kann ich mein Surface dann ja doch mal meinem schwindenen Augenlicht anpassen.


----------



## vollmi (13 Juni 2018)

Heute mal wieder was nettes. Per fernwartung Panel geladen. Nach 30min ruft mich der Unterhaltsdienst an und sagt die Trendanzeigen für den Tagesverbrauch zeigen 0 Ampere an. Ich also online geschaut. Alles okay Verbrauch wie zu erwarten. Also sicher irgend ne Variablenverknüpfung falsch. Fotos schicken lassen und tatsächlich das Trendbild schaut auf ne falsche Variable. Also Bild nochmal im Editor geöffnet. Ja aber da ist die Verknüpfung doch korrekt. Was jetzt wieder los? Verknüpfungen nochmal gelöscht und gesendet. Immernoch dasselbe Problem. Bis ich mal auf die Idee kam, ein komplettübersetzen anzustossen. Jetzt funktionierts.

Arggggl *Haarerupf*


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Juni 2018)

> Bis ich mal auf die Idee kam, ein komplettübersetzen anzustossen.



Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Ich kenne dieses Problem zwar schon seit fast 20 Jahren. Dies war ja bei
WinCC flex von Anfang an so. Ich bin auch schon ein paar mal dadurch auf die Nase gefallen ( Abends noch schnell vor
Feierabend alle Panel übertragen und ab ins Hotel, Nachts Anruf, nichts geht mehr ). Aber trotzdem passiert es mir
ab und an auch noch dass ich dass Gesamtübersetzen vergesse. Meißtens fällt es auf, weil irgendwelche Funktionen
nicht mehr gehen oder auf einmal auf einer anderen Taste liegen.


----------



## Paul (14 Juni 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> ..... Bis ich mal auf die Idee kam, ein komplettübersetzen anzustossen. Jetzt funktionierts.
> 
> Arggggl *Haarerupf*


Also ich mache IMMER, auch bei kleinsten Änderungen (z. B. Rechtschreibfehler in Störmeldung) komplett Übersetzten.
Habe da schon die tollsten Sachen erlebt.
Wenn ich während der IBN mal ausnahmsweise darauf verzichte kann ich drauf warten, dass irgendwas rumzickt.
Wohlgemerkt, Sachen die absolut nichts mit der Änderung zu tun haben
Geht praktisch nicht ohne.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (19 Juni 2018)

Es ist zu Rohöl pissen...




In der Simulation wie auf dem richtigen Panel verschiebt es mir in der Runtime die Buttons....

Nicht einmal mehr komplett übersetzen hilft...

Noch besser, die Buttons bewegen je nach Zustand der Animation. Leider habe ich lediglich die Sichtbarkeit animiert... und nicht bewegen....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Juni 2018)

> Noch besser, die Buttons bewegen je nach Zustand der Animation. Leider  habe ich lediglich die Sichtbarkeit animiert... und nicht bewegen....



Eigentlich ein typischen Phänomen, wenn vor dem laden / simulieren nicht "Komplett übersetzt" wurde.

Wurde wirklich komplett übersetzt ( siehe Bild )


----------



## RogerSchw85 (19 Juni 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wurde wirklich komplett übersetzt ( siehe Bild )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 41736



Ja zu 100% mehrmals, sogar die Hardwarekonfiguration habe ich mehrmals übersetzt...


----------



## PN/DP (19 Juni 2018)

Buttons löschen und komplett neu anlegen ...

Harald


----------



## RogerSchw85 (19 Juni 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Buttons löschen und komplett neu anlegen ...
> 
> Harald



Ich will das bezahlt haben von Siemens   Habt ihr schon mal ausgerechnet wie viele Stunden für solche scheisse drauf geht? 

Es gibt ja wirklich auch gute Geschichten im TIA. AAAAAAAAber das schlechte überwiegt...


----------



## Howard (19 Juni 2018)

@ RogerSchw85 siehe auch Huckies Beiträge - schau mal ob dein Windows auf 100% Bildschirmskalierung steht - sonst gilt das "what you see is what you get"-Prinzip nicht mehr :sad:


----------



## inspectorgadjet (19 Juni 2018)

IM Ordner löschen und dann komplett übersetzen... Davor ein Backup machen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RogerSchw85 (19 Juni 2018)

Howard schrieb:


> @ RogerSchw85 siehe auch Huckies Beiträge - schau mal ob dein Windows auf 100% Bildschirmskalierung steht - sonst gilt das "what you see is what you get"-Prinzip nicht mehr :sad:



Es ist auf dem normalen Panel genau gleich falsch



> IM Ordner löschen und dann komplett übersetzen... Davor ein Backup machen :wink:



Ich freue mich schon...

Im übrigen Hilf nicht mal das...


----------



## Paul (25 Juni 2018)

Da wir keinen "TIA-Lob-Thread" haben (und so schnell wohl auch keinen kriegen  ) will ich hier mal ein Lob für TIA aussprechen.

Ich rufe einen FC zwanzig mal auf und füttere ihn jedes mal mit Daten aus einem anderen DB.
Das Ganze passiert unmittelbar nacheinander in einem Netzwerk.

Wenn ich nun beim 14ten Aufruf "Rechtsklick - Öffnen und Beobachten" mache dann sehe ich 
tatsächlich die Daten aus dem 14ten Aufruf und nicht die Daten aus dem 20ten Aufruf.

Das finde ich GUT!
Habe bisher in solchen Fällen immer mit einer 1:1 Kopie des FC gearbeitet und diese Kopie dann nur 1 mal aufgerufen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juni 2018)

> Wenn ich nun beim 14ten Aufruf "Rechtsklick - Öffnen und Beobachten" mache dann sehe ich
> tatsächlich die Daten aus dem 14ten Aufruf und nicht die Daten aus dem 20ten Aufruf.



Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, aber ja, dass ist eine sehr gute Funktion. Ich bin es von Step7 auch so gewohnt,
eine 1:1 Kopie zu erstellen, laden und dann dort wo ich beobachten will aufzurufen. Danach wieder löschen...


----------



## vollmi (25 Juni 2018)

Paul schrieb:


> Das finde ich GUT!
> Habe bisher in solchen Fällen immer mit einer 1:1 Kopie des FC gearbeitet und diese Kopie dann nur 1 mal aufgerufen.



Jap. Step7 kann ja z.B. bis heute keine SCL FBs die sich in Multiinstanzen befinden im Aufrufpfad anzeigen.
Das funktioniert in TIA wirklich wunderbar.

Weiss jemand ob man gezielt einen FB öffnen und beobachten kann der in einem Array deklariert und in einer FOR Schleife aufgerufen wird?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Juni 2018)

Paul schrieb:


> Habe bisher in solchen Fällen immer mit einer 1:1 Kopie des FC gearbeitet und diese Kopie dann nur 1 mal aufgerufen.


Das war bei Step7 aber auch schon möglich.
Den Baustein mit den Aufrufen online öffnen, und dann rechter Mausklick auf den FC der mit den Parametern beobachtet werden soll und Beobachten mit Aufrufpfad auswählen.


----------



## Ingmar64 (25 Juni 2018)

Ja, theoretisch schon. Mir ist es allerdings nie gelungen, wirklich dort zu landen wie ich wollte. Bei SCL weder bei Mehrfachaufrufen noch Multiinstanzen, in AWL zumindest bei Mehrfachaufrufen. Das klappt jetzt wirklich genial einfach bei TIA.
Was mir bei TIA fehlt, ist eine Möglichkeit lokale statische Variable im Quelltext zu steuern. Da bleibt immer nur der Umweg über den Instanzdatenbaustein.


----------



## Paul (25 Juni 2018)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das war bei Step7 aber auch schon möglich.
> Den Baustein mit den Aufrufen online öffnen, und dann rechter Mausklick auf den FC der mit den Parametern beobachtet werden soll und Beobachten mit Aufrufpfad auswählen.


Das ging aber meines Wissens nur wenn der FC mehrfach in *verschiedenen *FBs aufgerufen wurde.
Den FB konnte man bei Aufrufumgebung festlegen.
Wenn das alles im selben FB passiert sieht man nur den letzten (oder ersten??) Aufruf.
Weiß es nicht so genau, weil ich da gar nicht lange rumgemacht habe sondern gleich die Methode 1:1 Kopie benutzt habe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juni 2018)

> Wenn das alles im selben FB passiert sieht man nur den letzten (oder ersten??) Aufruf.



Ich meine, es war immer der letzte Aufruf


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Juni 2018)

Paul schrieb:


> Das ging aber meines Wissens nur wenn der FC mehrfach in *verschiedenen *FBs aufgerufen wurde.
> Den FB konnte man bei Aufrufumgebung festlegen.
> Wenn das alles im selben FB passiert sieht man nur den letzten (oder ersten??) Aufruf.


Nein, das funktioniert genau wie beschrieben.
Wenn du mehrere FC-Aufrufe in einem anderen Baustein hast, dann kannst du explizit denjenigen FC mit den aktuellen Parametern beobachten.
SPS vorher in Testmodus versetzen, und wichtig den Baustein online öffnen.


----------



## vollmi (25 Juni 2018)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> und wichtig den Baustein online öffnen.



Das ist der Knackpunkt. Den aufrufenden Baustein online öffnen ist was anderes als ihn online beobachten und den aufgerufenen Baustein dann darin zu beobachten.
Das war auch der Grund warum man SCL Bausteine nicht im Aufrufpfad beobachten konnte in Multiinstanzen, denn online öffnet er Bausteine dann in AWL.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Juni 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist der Knackpunkt. Den aufrufenden Baustein online öffnen ist was anderes als ihn online beobachten und den aufgerufenen Baustein dann darin zu beobachten.
> Das war auch der Grund warum man SCL Bausteine nicht im Aufrufpfad beobachten konnte in Multiinstanzen, denn online öffnet er Bausteine dann in AWL.



In SCL funktioniert das nicht, das stimmt. Irgendwas muss bei TIA ja auch mal besser geworden sein.
Aber bei KOP/FUP/AWL-Bausteinen ist und war das überhaupt kein Problem mit dem Online Öffnen, solange On-/und Offlinestand identisch sind. Und bei einer Änderung muss man aufpassen, dass man den Baustein auch offline anpasst. Und den Aufrufpfad nach einer Änderung neu setzen muss man bei TIA auch noch.


----------



## Zombie (10 Juli 2018)

Nochmal zu dem Mist mit den inkompatiblen Steuerungen.
Ich sitze gerade hier mit einer 1215C DCDCDC 1AG31. Ich muss versuchen die Steuerung mit V15 umzuprogrammieren. Leider meldet mir TIA, dass die Steuerung nicht programmiert werden kann, da die Firmware zu alt ist.
Der Versuch die Firmware über den Webserver mit der neuen Firmware der Siemens Website hochzurüsten erzeugt folgende Fehlermeldung:
The selected Firmware is not valid for this CPU. Please try again.

Ich koche innerlich und würde die Steuerung am liebsten gegen die Wand klatschen und jeden bei Siemens der für den Mist verantwortlich ist gleich mit.


----------



## ChristophD (10 Juli 2018)

Hi,

das ist eine V3 CPU sprich die aktuellest FW dafür ist V3.0.2.
Kannst Du einen Screen der Meldung machen wo TIA meint das die FW zu alt ist?

Und welche FW genau versuchst du aufzuspielen? Eine V4 FW gehtda nicht wegen HW inkompatiblität.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Zombie (10 Juli 2018)

Hier ist der Screenshot



Hatte das Projekt auf einer 1212 im Büro getestet und will eigentlich einfach nur die Steuerung tauschen.

Genau, eine V4 wollte ich aufspielen, weil ich in V15 nur ne 1215 einfügen kann die V4 als FW hat.

Ich mach ja sicherlich nur wieder was verkehrt, aber was genau?


----------



## ChristophD (10 Juli 2018)

und was genau hast du im projekt für eine steuerung?
Nichtdas duda mit V4 Geräten arbeitest!


----------



## Zombie (10 Juli 2018)

Das wird wohl genau mein Fehler sein, aber wie kann ich denn die richtige Steuerung einfügen, wenn er mir nur eine mit V4 zulässt?

Lösung:
Wenn man eine neue Steuerung einfügt, kann man die richtige auswählen und dann einfach das ganze Programm in die neu hinzugefügte PLC reinkopieren.


Warum das ganze nicht mit Gerät tauschen geht, erschließt sich mir nicht, aber was solls. TIA, automatisieren sie heute in 4 St was früher 20 Minuten gebraucht hat.
Ich könte kotzen, zum einen über meine eigene Blödheit, dass ich das nicht schon viel früher probiert hab, zum anderen über TIA, geht nicht, und keiner weiß wieso.


----------



## ChristophD (10 Juli 2018)

weil du auch beim tauschen angeben musst welche FW Version und welche HW, per default wird immer auf die neueste getauscht.
Und wenn du schon eine V4 hast kannst du diese nicht in eine kleinere Version tauschen


----------



## Glasesba (10 Juli 2018)

"Gerät tauschen" auf eine alte FW-Version hat auch schon in Step7 Classic und mit S7-300 nicht funktioniert, das ist keine Eigenheit von TIA. Kann auch nicht gehen weil die neue Baugruppe ja zusätzliche Funktionen/Einstellungen hat die es in der alten FW noch nicht gab.


----------



## Zombie (11 Juli 2018)

Glasesba schrieb:


> "Gerät tauschen" auf eine alte FW-Version hat auch schon in Step7 Classic und mit S7-300 nicht funktioniert, das ist keine Eigenheit von TIA. Kann auch nicht gehen weil die neue Baugruppe ja zusätzliche Funktionen/Einstellungen hat die es in der alten FW noch nicht gab.



Das kann ich weder verneinen, noch bestätigen. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern ob ich jemals ne Fehlermeldung bekommen habe, wenn ich die 319 von unserem Testrack gegen eine 315/17 getauscht habe. Welcher Funktionsumfang soll denn bei diesen CPUs unterschiedlich gewesen sein?


----------



## vollmi (11 Juli 2018)

Zombie schrieb:


> Das kann ich weder verneinen, noch bestätigen. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern ob ich jemals ne Fehlermeldung bekommen habe, wenn ich die 319 von unserem Testrack gegen eine 315/17 getauscht habe. Welcher Funktionsumfang soll denn bei diesen CPUs unterschiedlich gewesen sein?



Also ich kann das verneinen. In Step7 konnte man frischfröhlich zwischen Firmwareständen und CPUgrössen wechseln. Die Grenze war da meist nur die Bauform Also 400er zu 300er und umgekehrt oder wenn die einzusetzende CPU keinen DP hatte und die gesetzte CPU schon.
Step7 hat dich einfach gewarnt wenn Funktionen wegfielen und manchmal wurde z.B. auch das Taktmerkerbyte oder sowas gelöscht. Aber Tauschen geht immer zwischen den angebotenen CPUs.

edit: in TIA kann man übrigens auch zumindest bei der 1500er frischfröhlich CPUs und FW rauf und runter tauschen, da gibts wohl gar keine Grenze mehr. Und bei der 1200er ist die Grenze halt wirklich die Firmware vor dem Punkt. Also von FW4 auf 3 geht nicht (ist ja sowieso ein FW und CPU Wechsel gleichzeitig)


----------



## mnuesser (11 Juli 2018)

Könnte dass an der geänderten Sprachunterstützung in den 1200er liegen?
Kenne mich mit den kleinen nicht so aus, aber kam da nicht mal SCL oder sowas mit einer Firmware dazu oder irgend nen Motion Kram? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RogerSchw85 (11 Juli 2018)

Ich habe wieder einmal etwas nettes im Zusammenhang mit Bildbausteinen gefunden.

Folgenden Aufbau meiner Eingänge habe ich:




Wenn ich den letzten Datentyp (Standard) dem Bildbaustein übergeben will, wird der nicht erkannt und ich kann ich nicht übergeben.

Was jedoch erkannt wird ist 350 Rob Lesen, von Hand kann ich danach .Bits.Standard eingeben und siehe da, die Verknüpfung funktioniert.

Beim Multi User Server, welchen ich Grundsätzlich gut finde, kannst du keine Bilder in die Visualisierung einfügen. Beim Einchecken gibt es jedesmal einen Fehler. Es sieht so aus als ob die Bilder dem Server nicht übergeben werden....

Das alles ist wieder getreu dem Siemens Motto: Gute Idee scheisse umgesetzt


----------



## Ralle (12 Juli 2018)

Wenn ich recht erinnere mußt du in der Servermode gehen (weiß nicht mehr genau, wie das richtig hieß), also das HMI-Projekt auf dem Server öffnen und ändern. Danach sollte es bei einem Abgleich mit deinem User-Projekt, dieses entsprechend erweitern. Wir hatten aber auch insgesamt so einige Schierigkeiten mit den Multiuser-Projekten, komplexe Angelegenheit, bei der sich alle User an Regeln halten müssen.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (12 Juli 2018)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn ich recht erinnere mußt du in der Servermode gehen (weiß nicht mehr genau, wie das richtig hieß), also das HMI-Projekt auf dem Server öffnen und ändern. Danach sollte es bei einem Abgleich mit deinem User-Projekt, dieses entsprechend erweitern. Wir hatten aber auch insgesamt so einige Schierigkeiten mit den Multiuser-Projekten, komplexe Angelegenheit, bei der sich alle User an Regeln halten müssen.



Ich wollte genau das schreiben. Der Siemens Support hat mich auf folgenden Beitrag verwiesen:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109741607


----------



## Kieler (22 Juli 2018)

Ein Sonntag am Pool.
Ich habe mir hier sämtliche Beiträge  von  Anfang bis Ende durchgelesen.
Meine Tochter hat einen düsteren Krimi gelesen.
Wer hat sich wohl mehr gegruselt?


----------



## RONIN (9 August 2018)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal sowas nach dem Übersetzen eines Bausteins (STRG+B) bekommen?



Hatte ein v14SP1Upd5-Projekt wo ich über den Tag verteilt 5-20mal nach einer kleinen Änderung eines FUP-Netzwerkes und dem drauf folgenden Übersetzen das ganze Netzwerk verloren hatte. Ändern oder hinzufügen einer BOOL-Verknüpfung hat da schon gereicht. Das Problem hatte ich in verschiedensten Bausteinen, nicht nur einem speziellen. Ich habe zwar dann bald heraus gefunden wie ich die Netzwerke wiederherstellen konnte, war aber ganz schön lästig während der IBN.

Nach dem Übersetzen kommt man mit STRG+Z wieder zum Netzwerk vor dem Ändern/Übersetzen zurück. Dann das gesamte Netzwerk aus dem FB nehmen (z.B. in OB1 kopieren und im FB löschen), den FB übersetzen, das Netzwerk zurück-kopieren, ändern/übersetzen, geht.

Die üblichen Tricks (Alles übersetzen, Archivieren ohne wiederherstellbare Daten und rückladen, IM-Ordner löschen) haben nix gebracht.
Bin jetzt zwar mit der IBN fertig, das Projekt hat den Schlag aber wahrscheinlich immer noch.


----------



## vollmi (9 August 2018)

RONIN schrieb:


> Die üblichen Tricks (Alles übersetzen, Archivieren ohne wiederherstellbare Daten und rückladen, IM-Ordner löschen) haben nix gebracht.
> Bin jetzt zwar mit der IBN fertig, das Projekt hat den Schlag aber wahrscheinlich immer noch.



Ich hatte so ähnliche Verhalten schon in SCL (jedesmal beim übersetzen des Bausteins ist TIA abgekratzt). Interessanterweise hat da ein generieren der Quelle und übersetzen der Quelle das Problem eliminiert und es betraf immer nur einen Baustein.

Wie ist das in FUP. Kann man FUP wie bei Step7 als Textquelle exportieren?


----------



## RONIN (9 August 2018)

Quellen kann man nur für SCL-Bausteine exportieren. 

Was man noch versuchen könnte ist ein neues Projekt und HW-Config und Bausteine nach und nach rüberkopieren. So nen Fehler der alle Stunden mal irgendwo im Projekt aufscheint kann man auch schwer an den Support schicken. Die Anlage läuft insofern, ist also nicht so schlimm, vielleicht behebt sich das Problem wenn man das Projekt irgendwann mal auf v21 migriert wird.


----------



## vollmi (9 August 2018)

RONIN schrieb:


> vielleicht behebt sich das Problem wenn man das Projekt irgendwann mal auf v21 migriert wird.



Ja da musst du aber am Ball bleiben. Weil du kannst das Projekt nicht von V16 als du es zuletzt angefasst hast direkt auf V21 migrieren. Du musst da auf jedenfall über V17 und V18 welche nur auf Windows Nomad laufen (aber natürlich keinesfalls zusammen). Dann auf V19 welches nicht auf Windows nomad sondern nur auf dem neu veröffentlichten Amstrad Betriebssystem läuft. 
Aber V21 kann V19 direkt migrieren, blöd das V21 die CPU aus V15 nicht mehr unterstützt und jedesmal abschmiert wenn du es versuchst.

mfG René


----------



## RogerSchw85 (10 August 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ja da musst du aber am Ball bleiben. Weil du kannst das Projekt nicht von V16 als du es zuletzt angefasst hast direkt auf V21 migrieren. Du musst da auf jedenfall über V17 und V18 welche nur auf Windows Nomad laufen (aber natürlich keinesfalls zusammen). Dann auf V19 welches nicht auf Windows nomad sondern nur auf dem neu veröffentlichten Amstrad Betriebssystem läuft.
> Aber V21 kann V19 direkt migrieren, blöd das V21 die CPU aus V15 nicht mehr unterstützt und jedesmal abschmiert wenn du es versuchst.
> 
> mfG René



Ihr seht das einfach zu negativ... Es ist bereits jetzt besser als in der V10.5... Ich könnte kotzen


----------



## RogerSchw85 (17 August 2018)

Ich ärgere mich bereits wieder über WinCC und UDT's...

Ich habe einen UDT im UDT der direkt auf Eingänge gelegt ist. Es im im WinCC V15 nicht möglich diese Variablen im UDT zu lesen... Einfach nicht möglich...

Das herrliche dabei ist, unser Softig OPC UA Server kann die Eingänge auflösen...

Mit dieser Art von Eingängen zuweisen gibt es allgemein Probleme.... Ich kann sie auch nicht in einen FC ziehen... Ich muss immer den Umweg über den Eingang gehen...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 August 2018)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich bereits wieder über WinCC und UDT's...
> 
> Ich habe einen UDT im UDT der direkt auf Eingänge gelegt ist. Es im im WinCC V15 nicht möglich diese Variablen im UDT zu lesen... Einfach nicht möglich...


WinCC Professional? Das ist bei WinCC 7.3/4 zusammen mit der 1200/1500 nämlich genauso, warum weiß wohl nur Siemens. Zumindest ist das so auch dokumentiert. Das ist quasi so wie bei CFC in Step7 bei dem auch keine verschachtelten Strukturen zulässig sind.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (18 August 2018)

Nein es ist WinCC Advanced mit einem normalen Comfort Panel...

Das sind so kleine Sachen überall die ein komfortables arbeiten zunichte machen...


----------



## Koch (28 August 2018)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Das sind so kleine Sachen überall die ein komfortables arbeiten zunichte machen...


Lustig... damit bist Du wieder bei der Kernaussage des Eröffnuingsposts von Ralle von vor 3 1/2 jahren...


----------



## awl (29 August 2018)

Koch schrieb:


> Lustig... damit bist Du wieder bei der Kernaussage des Eröffnuingsposts von Ralle von vor 3 1/2 jahren...



Also was mir geholfen hat: Als Admin das Programm starten und im Task Manager dem TIA Updater die höchste Priorität zuweisen. Ich hab das PG über Nacht suchen lassen und am nächsten Tag konnte ich die Updates zuweisen und installieren.


----------



## acid (30 August 2018)

Und es dauert ein paar Stunden ein paar popelige Updates zu finden? 
Entweder der Update-Server ist ein 486er (OHNE Turbo-Taste!) mit einem 56k Modem oder die sind einfach komplett unfähig. 

Ein paar simple Abfragen wie:
Hallo, ich Version 33
> Du bist alt, ich habe hier Version 35!
Gut, nehme ich. 

können ja so schwer nicht zu bewerkstelligen sein...


----------



## awl (30 August 2018)

Unter Windows 7 hatten wir extrem viele Probleme, mit V14 und Windows 10 und einer 100K Leitung ging es dann schon besser aber auch noch nicht 100% optimal.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 August 2018)

awl schrieb:


> Also was mir geholfen hat: Als Admin das Programm starten und im Task Manager dem TIA Updater die höchste Priorität zuweisen. Ich hab das PG über Nacht suchen lassen und am nächsten Tag konnte ich die Updates zuweisen und installieren.



Ich würde den System, niemals etwas selbständig Updaten lassen, das 
will ich selber bestimmen welche Version und welche Hardware auf den
Rechner kommt.
Auch ein Update, könnte Fehler enthalten.


----------



## Ralle (30 August 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich würde den System, niemals etwas selbständig Updaten lassen, das
> will ich selber bestimmen welche Version und welche Hardware auf den
> Rechner kommt.
> Auch ein Update, könnte Fehler enthalten.



Der sucht nur die Updates und zeigt sie an. Dann kann man selbst entscheiden ob man sie lädt und auch, ob man sie installiert.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 September 2018)

TIA V15 Upd 3 WinCC Prosessional (der Name ist eine Frechheit)

Beim kopieren von Zusatztexten in Meldetexten (jeweils 16 Stück auf einmal) stürzt das Drecksportal nach 3 oder 4 Kopiervorgängen ab. Und zwar regelmäßig.


----------



## Chris_Rgb (8 November 2018)

Apropos regelmäßige Abstürze,

Bei TIA V14  SP1 kommt es bei mir regelmäßig zu Abstürzen wenn ich an Bildbausteinen arbeite, das nervt einfach nur tierisch.
Ebenso wie mich TIA nach 4-5 Stunden zum Kaffeeautomaten treibt mit der Meldung "*Beim Verbrauch von Applikationsressourcen ist die Grenze fast erreicht.":sb6:
*
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 November 2018)

Heute bin ich mal dazu gekommen meine TIA-Versionen auf den neusten Stand zu bringen. Und wieder Frage ich mich .... was soll der Scheiß ?

Warum heißt die neuste Version nicht V16 sondern V15.1 ? Ist aber eine eigenständige Version. Braucht aber keine Lizenzen. Wieso ist das dann nicht V15SP1 ? Da findet doch keiner mehr durch der sich da nicht täglich mit beschäftigt. 

Ich danke meinen Kunden das ich bisher von der Programmierung verschont geblieben bin. Bei den Panels geht es ja einigermaßen mit dem Firmware update. Sogar downgrade geht wie ich die Tage über Fernwartung mitbekommen habe. Als die Meldung kam das die Firmware downgegratet (schreibt man das so ?) wird hatte ich mich schon im Auto gesehen.

Aber wenn ich das Chaos bei den CPU sehe wird mir schlecht....


Ich bin seit Montag an einer SPS die ich 2011 programmiert habe.  Damals wohl mit V5.4.

Programm besorgt. Geladen. Online verbunden. Vergleich gemacht. Zack .... nach ca. 15 Minuten war ich mit V5.6 arbeitsfähig.  Ob das mit V15.1 auch geht wenn ich an eine SPS mit V12 drangehe. Ich befürchte nein.


----------



## Captain Future (17 November 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Heute bin ich mal dazu gekommen meine TIA-Versionen auf den neusten Stand zu bringen. Und wieder Frage ich mich .... was soll der Scheiß ?
> 
> Warum heißt die neuste Version nicht V16 sondern V15.1 ? Ist aber eine eigenständige Version. Braucht aber keine Lizenzen. Wieso ist das dann nicht V15SP1 ? Da findet doch keiner mehr durch der sich da nicht täglich mit beschäftigt.



Ist doch besser als wenn man dafür Geld bezahlen muss und ob V15.1 oder V15 SP1 ist doch wirklich egal. 



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich bin seit Montag an einer SPS die ich 2011 programmiert habe.  Damals wohl mit V5.4.
> 
> Programm besorgt. Geladen. Online verbunden. Vergleich gemacht. Zack .... nach ca. 15 Minuten war ich mit V5.6 arbeitsfähig.  Ob das mit V15.1 auch geht wenn ich an eine SPS mit V12 drangehe. Ich befürchte nein.



Stimmt das klappt nicht. Du mußt sogar erst auf V13 SP1 alles bringen bevor Du es in eine Version V14, V15, V15.1 bekommst. 
Von V12 ohne Zwischenschritt über V13 SP1 läuft nichts.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 November 2018)

Naja.... V15.1 ist wieder eine Version mehr die neben V15 und was man sonst so noch am Start hat mit Updates gefüttert werden will. 

Neben den TIA-Versionen gibt es dann ja noch die Firmware-Versionen. Das Chaos ist doch jetzt schon perfekt. Was wird erst in ein paar Jahren wenn du mal ( so wie ich grade) an eine ältere Anlage musst. Wo du vielleicht nichtbmal weißt in welcher Version das Programm erstellt wurde.... viel Spaß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 November 2018)

> Wo du vielleicht nichtbmal weißt in welcher Version das Programm erstellt wurde.... viel Spaß



Das ist unter anderem einer der Gründe, warum wir an Fremdanlagen keine Kleinaufträge mehr annehmen, wenn eine 1500ér
oder 1200ér drin ist. Es gibt zu viele Hürden und der Aufwand ist mir dann zu groß.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 November 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist unter anderem einer der Gründe, warum wir an Fremdanlagen keine Kleinaufträge mehr annehmen, wenn eine 1500ér
> oder 1200ér drin ist. Es gibt zu viele Hürden und der Aufwand ist mir dann zu groß.




und das nennen die Siemensvertriebler dann zukunftssichere Investionen. Da gibt es doch auch ein Fremdwort für..... bzw. Marketingsprech


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 November 2018)

Ja, 
wenn ein Kunde eine 300/400ér hat und braucht eine kleine Änderung, machen wir so etwas schon mal.
Bei einer 1200/1500ér hat man neben dem Problem, dass man alle Versionen noch vorhalten muss dann
auch noch das Problem das vor Ort ggf. gestoppt / reinitialisiert werden muss.

Und für eine kleine Änderung ist uns dass zu heiß. Wie gesagt, es geht um Fremdanlagen. Wir selber für uns haben nur
ein paar 1200ér verbaut. Dort machen wir natürlich auch kleine Änderungen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 November 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> und das nennen die Siemensvertriebler dann zukunftssichere Investionen. Da gibt es doch auch ein Fremdwort für..... bzw. Marketingsprech





Investionsschutz war das Wort das ich gesucht habe. Klappt beim TIA-Portal wohl nicht so wenn Firmen schon Aufträge ablehnen wenn eine 1200 und 1500 verbaut ist. 

Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine 1200 oder 1500 auf 300/400  zurückgebaut ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 November 2018)

Zum Thema zukunftssicher und TIA gibts doch schon einen netten Beitrag:
https://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/1322-fun-zum-feierabend-528.html#post706441


----------



## sventek (17 November 2018)

Es läuft doch alles wunderbar. Kurze Entwicklungszyklen, schnelle Umsetzung von Kundenwünschen......:sm11:

https://youtu.be/RoDzK998MQU

Übrigens: das Post-it, welches er mitgenommen hat, war mein Verbesserungsvorschlag.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 November 2018)

sventek schrieb:


> Es läuft doch alles wunderbar. Kurze Entwicklungszyklen, schnelle Umsetzung von Kundenwünschen......:sm11:
> 
> https://youtu.be/RoDzK998MQU
> 
> Übrigens: das Post-it, welches er mitgenommen hat, war mein Verbesserungsvorschlag.




Wie jetzt ? Der passte auf ein Post-it ? Die Wunschlist hier im Forum ist 9 Seiten lang


----------



## sventek (17 November 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ? Der passte auf ein Post-it ? Die Wunschlist hier im Forum ist 9 Seiten lang



Die hängen alle auf der Pinnwand. Ich könnte kotzen....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 November 2018)

https://youtu.be/RoDzK998MQU?t=508

Interessant finde ich die Handbewegung/Körperhaltung bei 8:33
"Die hohe Qualität die wir....."


----------



## Lebenslang (17 November 2018)

Warum nicht den Mister Automation mal zum SPS-Forum Stammtisch einladen. 
Da würden sich bestimmt gute Synergien bilden.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 November 2018)

sventek schrieb:


> Es läuft doch alles wunderbar. Kurze Entwicklungszyklen, schnelle Umsetzung von Kundenwünschen......:sm11:
> 
> https://youtu.be/RoDzK998MQU
> 
> Übrigens: das Post-it, welches er mitgenommen hat, war mein Verbesserungsvorschlag.





Ja.... und jetzt ist er weg       Ablage rund


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 November 2018)

Oder mal ein paar Leute von hier zu Siemens einladen ( Post It Block und nicht vergessen )


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 November 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/RoDzK998MQU?t=508
> 
> Interessant finde ich die Handbewegung/Körperhaltung bei 8:33
> "Die hohe Qualität die wir....."




9:14   welcher Praktikant das wohl programmieren musste. Das hat doch nix mit einem Test zu tun .......


----------



## sventek (17 November 2018)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Warum nicht den Mister Automation mal zum SPS-Forum Stammtisch einladen.
> Da würden sich bestimmt gute Synergien bilden.



Der "Mister Automation" kann eh nix dafür. Der "Product Owner" (was immer das auch sein mag) wäre da schon interessanter...


----------



## Glasesba (17 November 2018)

sventek schrieb:


> Der "Mister Automation" kann eh nix dafür. Der "Product Owner" (was immer das auch sein mag) wäre da schon interessanter...



https://scrum-master.de/Scrum-Rollen/Scrum-Rollen_Product_Owner


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 November 2018)

Wenn man sich die Qualität des TIA-Portals ansieht, dann spricht das nicht unbedingt für Scrum.

User-Story Juni 2018: 
Kundenanforderung "noch mehr nicht funktionierende Übersetzen-Funktionen" einbauen, wurde umgesetzt


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 November 2018)

Auch sehr schön zu sehen, was da für Pipifax-Tests gefahren werden. Am Panel werden was um die 10 Meldungen generiert die dann immer kommen und gehen.
Da wundert es einen überhaupt nicht wenn dann das ProgramAlarm-Meldesystem beim Kunden zusammenbricht, wenn dieser mal einen richtigen Meldeschwall bekommt bei dem ans Limit und darüber hinaus gegangen wird.


----------



## PN/DP (18 November 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine 1200 oder 1500 auf 300/400  zurückgebaut ?


Ja, ich.
2014 eine CPU 1214C + DI16/DO16 + DI16/DO16 + DI16 ersetzt durch CPU 314 + DI32 + DI32 + DO32 + DO32 + 343-1 Lean

Harald


----------



## Captain Future (18 November 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ja, ich.
> 2014 eine CPU 1214C + DI16/DO16 + DI16/DO16 + DI16 ersetzt durch CPU 314 + DI32 + DI32 + DO32 + DO32 + 343-1 Lean
> 
> Harald



und warum? Was war das Problem ?


----------



## RogerSchw85 (18 November 2018)

Weis jemand ob nun die Projekte abwärts kompatibel sind? Also mit der V16 kann ich ohne kompletten Download ein V15.1 Projekt bearbeiten?

Das wurde glaube ich ja aber der V14.1 versprochen, funktioniert glaube ich auch ohne Safety, aber eben nicht mit.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2018)

> Also mit der V16



Meinst du V15?


----------



## Captain Future (18 November 2018)

Also mit der Version V15 kann ich ein Projekt von V14 Hochrüsten und dann Online Beobachten. Alle Bausteine sind dann Online "Grün"
Mache ich aber nur eine Änderung dann muss das gesamte Projekt übertragen werden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 November 2018)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Auch sehr schön zu sehen, was da für Pipifax-Tests gefahren werden. Am Panel werden was um die 10 Meldungen generiert die dann immer kommen und gehen.
> Da wundert es einen überhaupt nicht wenn dann das ProgramAlarm-Meldesystem beim Kunden zusammenbricht, wenn dieser mal einen richtigen Meldeschwall bekommt bei dem ans Limit und darüber hinaus gegangen wird.


Und dann testen die auch noch unter Laborbedingungen, das geht ja schon mal gar nicht  !


----------



## Faceman (18 November 2018)

> Und dann testen die auch noch unter Laborbedingungen, das geht ja schon mal gar nicht



Das ist halt wie mit den ganzen neumodischen SUV´s / Geländewagen. Die werden auch nur noch auf und für
die Prunk- und Prachtstraßen entwickelt.


----------



## Faceman (18 November 2018)

Und wenn man dann mal ins rauhe Gelände fährt, merkt man ganz schnell dass es nicht mehr weitergeht oder alles schöne polierte
und verchromte im Eimer ist.


----------



## Crack123 (18 November 2018)

Wenn ich mir das Gebrabbel mit dem ganzen Englishen Fachmist anhöre und ich TIA wieder mal Neu starten muss dazwischen oder 
irgendwelche Komischen Sachen passieren kommt mir alles Hoch 

Freu mich schon TIA V13 V14 V15 V15.1 auf meinem Laptop zu haben ! 



Achja ein paar mehr Übersetzungsoptionen würde ich mir schon wünschen...die 7 oder so finde ich einfach nicht auslastend genug !


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 November 2018)

Crack123 schrieb:


> .. Freu mich schon TIA V13 V14 V15 V15.1 auf meinem Laptop zu haben !  ..


Das ist ja nun das geringste Problem. Parallel-Installation ist möglich, eine 1TB-SSD bekommt man mittlerweile schon für 160,-€ an jeder Straßenecke.


----------



## Crack123 (18 November 2018)

Das ist richtig mit der 1TB SSD, jedoch wenn Siemens so weiter macht brauchen wir irgendwann 10TB für die 50 TIA Versionen !

Wir haben jetzt schon V11 12 13 14 Projekte hier...ich will garnicht daran denken wie das in 5-10 Jahren aussieht


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 November 2018)

Das ist wohl wahr.


----------



## Captain Future (18 November 2018)

Crack123 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig mit der 1TB SSD, jedoch wenn Siemens so weiter macht brauchen wir irgendwann 10TB für die 50 TIA Versionen !
> 
> Wir haben jetzt schon V11 12 13 14 Projekte hier...ich will garnicht daran denken wie das in 5-10 Jahren aussieht



und wofür brauchst Du alle Versionen ?  Das ist doch Blödsinn nicht jede Anlage ist ein Atomkraftwerk oder läuft 24h/365T und bei Wartungsarbeiten mal Updaten wo soll das Problem sein ?
Als wenn man täglich etwas an einem laufenden System ändert !?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2018)

> Als wenn man täglich etwas an einem laufenden System ändert !?



Bedenke, es gibt SPS-Programmierer, deren tägliches Brot es ist, zu störfällen hinzufahren.
Und dort treffen die auf alle möglichen TIA Versionen. Und man kann nicht jedes mal, wenn
man einen Fehler finden / beseitigen soll gleich mal die ganze Anlage hochrüsten ( + Firmware )


----------



## Ralle (18 November 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> und wofür brauchst Du alle Versionen ?  Das ist doch Blödsinn nicht jede Anlage ist ein Atomkraftwerk oder läuft 24h/365T und bei Wartungsarbeiten mal Updaten wo soll das Problem sein ?
> Als wenn man täglich etwas an einem laufenden System ändert !?



Kannst du gerben machen, wenn du mir zu 100% garantierst, dass nach dem Upgrade auch noch alles komplett *genau so* läuft, wie vorher. 
Vielleicht hat man es sogar erstmal hinbekommen, die Anlage läuft sogar, aber wenn man aus dem Flieger steigt dann der Anruf, Anlage steht, nichts geht mehr, rote LED blinkt, irgend sowas.
Wer will das Risiko auf sich nehmen???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 November 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> und wofür brauchst Du alle Versionen ?  Das ist doch Blödsinn nicht jede Anlage ist ein Atomkraftwerk oder läuft 24h/365T und bei Wartungsarbeiten mal Updaten wo soll das Problem sein ?
> Als wenn man täglich etwas an einem laufenden System ändert !?



Dieses Hochrüsten geht erfahrungsgemäß schon einmal in die Hose, wenn man
dann auf der Baustelle ist ohne Internetverbindung und 8-12 std Zeitunterschied,
kann so etwas auch schon mal spaßig werden. Da kann aus versprochen 5 Minuten 
mal schnell Stunden oder Tage werden, nicht jeder Kunde zeigt da Verständnis.


----------



## Captain Future (18 November 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bedenke, es gibt SPS-Programmierer, deren tägliches Brot es ist, zu störfällen hinzufahren.
> Und dort treffen die auf alle möglichen TIA Versionen. Und man kann nicht jedes mal, wenn
> man einen Fehler finden / beseitigen soll gleich mal die ganze Anlage hochrüsten ( + Firmware )



na das ist doch super.... bei Störfällen steht die Kiste und die Firmware der CPU muß man auch nicht unbedingt updaten. In V15 ist doch jede CPU mit Firmware enthalten. 
Also eine 214 in V2.2 ist kein Problem.

Ich weiß das es etwas schlecht gelöst ist aber sooooo schlimm wie hier öfters dargestellt ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Captain Future (18 November 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dieses Hochrüsten geht erfahrungsgemäß schon einmal in die Hose, wenn man
> dann auf der Baustelle ist ohne Internetverbindung und 8-12 std Zeitunterschied,
> kann so etwas auch schon mal spaßig werden. Da kann aus versprochen 5 Minuten
> mal schnell Stunden oder Tage werden, nicht jeder Kunde zeigt da Verständnis.



OK das will ich mal nicht bestreiten aber ist mir mit der SPS noch nie passiert und ich ziehe alles und jeden auf neuste Firmware wenn ich dabei bin.
Hatte letzten nur mal Probleme mit einer CU320 und der Firmware V5.1 SP1 hier konnte ich die CPU320 im TIA nicht hochrüsten und mußte auf Version 5.1 ohne SP1 zurück


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2018)

> Ich weiß das es etwas schlecht gelöst ist aber sooooo schlimm wie hier öfters dargestellt ist es auch nicht.



Ok, dann eine Gegenfrage. Was, wenn man die Versionen nicht installiert, das Projekt hochrüstet, überträgt und aus irgendeinem
Grund geht es nicht. Dann habe ich nicht mal die original TIA Version, um es in den Ursprungszustand zurück zu versetzen.

Außerdem wären ab dem Tag, wo ich vor Ort einen kleinen Fehler gesucht / beseitigt habe und nebenbei das TIA auf V15.1 hochgerüstet habe,
die Instandhalter vor Ort auch gezwungen, Software / Hardware zu beschaffen, wenn Sie selber mal Online gehen wollen.

Des weiteren, wir bauen z.B. in einer Molkerei 10 Palettierer auf. Alle haben das gleiche Programm. Nach einem Jahr muss ich einen Fehler suchen,
rüste die Anlage hoch. Nun gibt es 9 Anlagen mit V13 und eine mit V15.1. Das ist doch für unsere Kunden nicht zumutbar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 November 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> OK das will ich mal nicht bestreiten aber ist mir mit der SPS noch nie passiert und ich ziehe alles und jeden auf neuste Firmware wenn ich dabei bin.
> Hatte letzten nur mal Probleme mit einer CU320 und der Firmware V5.1 SP1 hier konnte ich die CPU320 im TIA nicht hochrüsten und mußte auf Version 5.1 ohne SP1 zurück



Ich hatte das letztens mit einer 1200er, mein Glück in der Firma, weil der Kunde aus Italien die
Steuerung in die Post Gesteck hatte. Die 1200er war defekt und hatte eine FW „zwei irgendwas“
wir hatten aber nur die aktuellen am Lager, die könnte ich aber nicht mit den alten Panel verheiraten.
Da der Kunde sowieso schon auf 180 war haben wir ihn auch ein neues Panel verkauft. 
Für so etwas haben die Kunden kein Verständnis.


----------



## Captain Future (18 November 2018)

Was für ein Panel war das ????


----------



## Captain Future (18 November 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ok, dann eine Gegenfrage. Was, wenn man die Versionen nicht installiert, das Projekt hochrüstet, überträgt und aus irgendeinem
> Grund geht es nicht. Dann habe ich nicht mal die original TIA Version, um es in den Ursprungszustand zurück zu versetzen.
> 
> Außerdem wären ab dem Tag, wo ich vor Ort einen kleinen Fehler gesucht / beseitigt habe und nebenbei das TIA auf V15.1 hochgerüstet habe,
> ...



Ja ok es gibt natürlich 1000 Gründe "Was Wäre Wenn"
Das es einige gibt wie euch als Serienhersteller und dort alles etwas anders gehandhabt wird kann ich mir gut vorstellen.

Aber bei uns im Sondermaschinenbau gibt es zu 99% die Anlage 1x bei viel Glück 2x

zum Instandhalter:
Auf der einen Seite wird hier immer so geschrieben was man doch für komplexe Programme hat und 
auf der anderen Seite soll der Instandhalter mal schnell was suchen.
Welche Hardware fehlt das sieht man an der Baugruppe oder bekommt passende Meldungen ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 November 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Was für ein Panel war das ????



Basic Panel 4“


----------



## Crack123 (18 November 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> und wofür brauchst Du alle Versionen ?  Das ist doch Blödsinn nicht jede Anlage ist ein Atomkraftwerk oder läuft 24h/365T und bei Wartungsarbeiten mal Updaten wo soll das Problem sein ?
> Als wenn man täglich etwas an einem laufenden System ändert !?



Wir haben eine Gießerei, mit Schmelzöfen bis zu 2 MW und da kann ich mir so einen Entschuldigung *Scheiß* wie der, 
der da momentan läuft nicht erlauben, da geht es um Menschenleben und einen Haufen Geld und Stillstandszeiten von 1 Monat.
Gleiches gilt für Produktionsanlagen die damit verbunden sind, die müssen laufen wenn gleich  nicht 24/7 aber selbst einige der Programmierer die, 
die Anlagen in Betrieb genommen hatten wollen kein Hochrüsten aus zuvor genannten Gründen (Firmware , Hardware sonstige Ablauffehler die erst irgendwann auffallen )



Bei der 300er Reihe kauf ich die Ersatzteile und stecke diese rein, bei der 1500er (die 1200er ist ja noch schlimmer...)  passt dann irgend ne Hans Wurst Firmware nicht während dir der Ofen mit 8to Messing mit 1300°C um die Ohren fliegt :-(



PS : Ich hoffe kein AKW der Welt behinhaltet auch nur irgend eine Version oder Art der SPS die mit TIA läuft ansonsten muss ich einen Umzug in Planung setzen


----------



## Ralle (18 November 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> zum Instandhalter:
> Auf der einen Seite wird hier immer so geschrieben was man doch für komplexe Programme hat und
> auf der anderen Seite soll der Instandhalter mal schnell was suchen.
> Welche Hardware fehlt das sieht man an der Baugruppe oder bekommt passende Meldungen ;-)



Das ist i.d.R nicht unsere Entscheidung. Wir arbeiten mit großen Firmen, müssen teileweise mit deren Baseframe arbeiten. Da gilt es, sich an deren Regeln zu halten.
Und eins ist Fakt, wenn du denen einen Anlage hochrüstest und die haben die Software nicht oder noch nicht, dann gibt es sicher richtig Ärger. 
Außerdem ist deren Baseframe häufig für eine bestimmte TIA-Version entwickelt ud die ist und bleibt es dann auch.
Ich hab derzeit V14, V14, V15 im Einsatz, SP spielt hier keine so große Rolle, damit hatte ich noch keine Probleme, außer, dass neue Hardware u.U. fehlte. 

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, Siemens hat hier ein großes Problem geschaffen und niemand weiß, wie das wirklich in der Praxis ausgeht, leider!
Da gibt es wirklich nichts zu verharmlosen oder zu beschönigen.

PS: V15 nutzen wir auch nur, weil wir ein Projekt haben, das mind. 3 Jahre läuft und mehrere Maschinen umfaßt, da wollte ich zumindest mit der dazumal neuesten Version anfangen.

Leider ist es ja so, dass die neueste Version manchmal ein paar Verbesserungen mitbringt, aber die Vorgänger werden dabei links liegen gelassen. Das kann wirklich nicht der Sinn der Sache sein.
Ich wünschte, man bliebe mal wieder einige Jahre bei einer Version, die dann über SP aufgewertet wird und alles verarbeiten kann, was damit programmiert wurde. Siemens scheint hier einen wirklich krassen Konzeptfehler begangen zu haben, wenn das einfach nicht machbar ist.


----------



## Captain Future (18 November 2018)

Naja bei so großen Anlagen mag das stimmen aber diese Anagen machen bei vielen nicht das Hauptgeschäft.... leider haben wir nicht nur fette Anlagen
Wir haben auch Hoch-/ und Niedertemperatur Öfen mit angeschlossener Fördertechnik & Robis.
Diese Produktionsanlagen haben aber Stillstands-/ und Wartungsfenster wo wir solche Arbeiten erledigen.

Wie gesagt es ist nicht mehr so einfach wie früher das ist mir auch klar. Ich glaube aber wenn wir mit TIA ein paar Jahre weiter sind wird es wieder besser.
Gewünscht hätte ich mir auch eine Software mit der Funktion "Speichern unter Version V1x.xx" aber leider habe ich keinen Einfluß darauf​


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 November 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Gewünscht hätte ich mir auch eine Software mit der Funktion "Speichern unter Version V1x.xx" aber leider habe ich keinen Einfluß darauf​




Ich wünsche mir, das ich mich mit meiner aktuellen Software auch an eine 10 Jahre alte Anlage anstöpseln kann ohne Schweissausbrüche zu bekommen. Ohne Wartungsstillstand oder ähnliches. Geht doch bei Step7 V5.x auch. Gab es also schon mal.  Hat also schon mal wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## Captain Future (18 November 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir, das ich mich mit meiner aktuellen Software auch an eine 10 Jahre alte Anlage anstöpseln kann ohne Schweissausbrüche zu bekommen. Ohne Wartungsstillstand oder ähnliches. Geht doch bei Step7 V5.x auch. Gab es also schon mal.  Hat also schon mal wunderbar funktioniert.



Tja der Zug ist aber abgefahren und kommt nicht wieder..... und immer ..weiß ja nicht wann Du in Rente gehst.... an 300&400er festhalten wird nicht funktionieren.
Wenn mal jemand so eine schöne Software wie zb. damals "S5 für Windows" auf Basis des alten Classic für 1500&1200er machen würde der hätte bestimmt viele Fans.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 November 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Tja der Zug ist aber abgefahren und kommt nicht wieder..... und immer ..weiß ja nicht wann Du in Rente gehst.... an 300&400er festhalten wird nicht funktionieren.
> Wenn mal jemand so eine schöne Software wie zb. damals "S5 für Windows" auf Basis des alten Classic für 1500&1200er machen würde der hätte bestimmt viele Fans.




Du wirst es nicht glauben aber Überlegungen gehen in die Richtung. Ich bin jetzt 50 und als Freiberufler unterwegs. Bisher bin ich um SPS-Programmierung mit TIA dank meiner Kunden noch drum herum gekommen. (ausser  1x als Hilfsprogger für 8 Wochen)  Ende November werden 2 Aufträge für 2019 vergeben. Dort möchte der Kunde auch nicht unbedingt TIA haben. Also wieder ein Jahr gewonnen . Dann muss ich mal schauen ob es nicht mit Änderungen/Erweiterungen an Bestandsanlagen für mich reicht. Auf diese Grossanlagen mit 6-8 Wochen Inbetriebnahme habe ich eh keine Lust mehr. 

Vielleicht mache ich auch was ganz anderes. Programmierer gibt es ja genug wie ich fast jeden Tag feststellen muss


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2018)

> PS : Ich hoffe kein AKW der Welt behinhaltet auch nur irgend eine  Version oder Art der SPS die mit TIA läuft ansonsten muss ich einen  Umzug in Planung setzen :grin:



Ich auch. Ich war erst in KKW Gundremmingen ( Führung ). Zumindest dort läuft alles mit S5-135/155 945+948R sowie Teleperm drüber.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernkraftwerk_Gundremmingen


----------



## Cliff (19 November 2018)

[OT]
Oh ha,
135er Steuerung. Kann ich an eine Serie erinnern in welcher sich die Timer selbsständig machten.
Unsere Anlage war Gott sei Dank nur ein Palettierer der sich da selbständig machte... 
Es wurden 'nur' lustig Paletten nachgeladen und leer wieder ausgespuckt


----------



## Crack123 (19 November 2018)

Ha die gute alte S5, haben da noch ein paar Exemplare der 110er Serie die laufen ohne irgendwelche Probleme wsl schon seid 30 Jahren  
und wenn mit dem guten alten 685er PG dran gehen haha *Mobil* Gerät der Panzer.


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2018)

Crack123 schrieb:


> Ha die gute alte S5, haben da noch ein paar Exemplare der 110er Serie die laufen ohne irgendwelche Probleme wsl schon seid 30 Jahren
> und wenn mit dem guten alten 685er PG dran gehen haha *Mobil* Gerät der Panzer.



Eine S5-110 war 1988 schon veraltet.
Wenn du mit dem 685 dran kannst, dann müssten es 110S sein.
Also der Vorgänger der 115U.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Crack123 (19 November 2018)

Hm nene S5-110A wars genau , wir haben nen 675er und 685er PG wenn ich mich nicht täusche, kann mich auch gerade Irren da ich den Kasten vieleicht 1x im Jahr ( sagen wir eher alle 2-3 Jahre..)  mal anmachen muss


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2018)

An eine 110A kommst du aber online nicht mit nem 675 oder 685 ran.
Damit ging nur Offline-Programmierung.
Für Online war ein PG670 oder PG630/631 notwendig.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 November 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> An eine 110A kommst du aber online nicht mit nem 675 oder 685 ran.
> Damit ging nur Offline-Programmierung.
> Für Online war ein PG670 oder PG630/631 notwendig.




Boar eh ..... das war ja damals schon fast so wie mit TIA heute


----------



## Crack123 (19 November 2018)

Habe gerade nochmal mit Google paar Bilder begutachtet, so sieht das Teil auf jeden Fall aus :

https://plc-warehouse.com/siemens-6es5-631-0aa11

scheint wohl dann ein 631 zu sein ( Steckanschlüsse oben erinnere ich mich noch  ) , das andere war dannwohl ein 675 oder 685.

Eines muss man Siemens ja lassen, dieser Uralt *Mist* ist bei uns noch am laufen und die Ersatzteile die man nach 20 jahren irgendwoher aus dem Lager nimmt funktionieren noch immer...ob das mit der 1200/1500er Reihe noch so ist ? 




Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Boar eh ..... das war ja damals schon fast so wie mit TIA heute



Haha genau, jedes mal brauch ich das Handbuch damit ich überhaupt weis was ich machen muss


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Boar eh ..... das war ja damals schon fast so wie mit TIA heute



Naja die Zeit vom Einschalten bis man Online war, war ähnlich.
Und das obwohl das PG670 nur mit 1MHz getaktet war.
PLCSIM / Soft-SPS gab es damals auch schon. Die CPU 110A wurde im PG simuliert und die Signale per Anschaltbaugruppe auf den Rückwandbus gegeben.
Und auch damals gab es schon Unterschiede zwischen Simulation und realer CPU.
Wenn auch der Blick zurück und nicht weiter bringt, so kann man zumindest von von Konstanz bei Siemens sprechen 
Achja ... Das Thema Zykluskontrollpunkt gab es bei der 110A auch schon. Die Steuerung hatte kein Prozessabbild. 
OK. Die Visu war damals deutlich einfacher (Dekadenschalter und 7-Segmentanzeigen)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 November 2018)

> Zitat von *Captain Future*
> 
> 
> und wofür brauchst Du alle Versionen ?  Das ist  doch Blödsinn nicht jede Anlage ist ein Atomkraftwerk oder läuft  24h/365T und bei Wartungsarbeiten mal Updaten wo soll das Problem sein ?
> Als wenn man täglich etwas an einem laufenden System ändert !?





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dieses Hochrüsten geht erfahrungsgemäß schon einmal in die Hose, wenn man
> dann auf der Baustelle ist ohne Internetverbindung und 8-12 std Zeitunterschied,
> kann so etwas auch schon mal spaßig werden. Da kann aus versprochen 5 Minuten
> mal schnell Stunden oder Tage werden, nicht jeder Kunde zeigt da Verständnis.




Soviel zum Thema, wenn man vor Ort ist alles hochrüsten:
Fimrware 2.6 mit Softing dataFeed OPC Suite und der S7-2 Verbindung


----------



## Heinileini (19 November 2018)

Crack123 schrieb:


> Eines muss man Siemens ja lassen, dieser Uralt *Mist* ist bei uns noch am laufen . . .


Das PG631 kannte ich bisher noch gar nicht. Der GehäuseForm nach zu urteilen, stammt es aus der Zeit der PG675 bzw. PG685 und wurde also damals als ein (fast noch) zeitgemässes PG nachgereicht für eine (längst) nicht mehr zeitgemässe Steuerung? Das finde ich wirklich bemerkenswert.


----------



## Captain Future (19 November 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema, wenn man vor Ort ist alles hochrüsten:
> Fimrware 2.6 mit Softing dataFeed OPC Suite und der S7-2 Verbindung



Ja ok aber mit Fremdsoftware wäre ich auch so schlau und würde das vorher testen..... aber mal sehen vielleicht erfahren wir noch wo das Problem liegt 
oder er mach in der Zwischenzeit V2.5 oder was vorher in der CPU war wieder rein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 November 2018)

> Ja ok aber mit Fremdsoftware wäre ich auch so schlau und würde das vorher testen



Das sollte auch kein Vorwurf o.ä. sein. Nur dass man sieht, dass man auf der Hut sein muss.


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das PG631 kannte ich bisher noch gar nicht. Der GehäuseForm nach zu urteilen, stammt es aus der Zeit der PG675 bzw. PG685 und wurde also damals als ein (fast noch) zeitgemässes PG nachgereicht für eine (längst) nicht mehr zeitgemässe Steuerung? Das finde ich wirklich bemerkenswert.



Da liegst du falsch.
Das PG631 war die Einfachausführung des PG670.
Arbeiten damit war nicht sonderlich angenehm.
Von Ergonomie keine Spur.


----------



## Crack123 (19 November 2018)

Ich kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen mit dem Kasten da Stundenlang zu sitzen auf dem Minibildschirm und da weis nicht wie in einer unserer Maschinen 300 Netzwerke KOP reinzuarbeiten.

Wir benutzen das Ding nur um Online E/As beobachten zu können falls doch mal eine Karte defekt wird oder wenn es irgendwelche ungereimtheiten gibt weil die Bediener keine Ahnung haben was Sie tun...Hauptsächlich Nr.2 


PS : Immer alles übersetzen mit TIA...ansonsten Ohjeh...  letztens PC Runtime V14 WinCC nach dem Teilübersetzen war die Bildschirmtastatur deaktiviert und manche Icons hatten eine andere Farbe....


----------



## Captain Future (19 November 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das sollte auch kein Vorwurf o.ä. sein. Nur dass man sieht, dass man auf der Hut sein muss.



Ja das sollte man..... Aber mal sehen was mich die nächsten Monate erwartet...… Haben nach sehr langer Zeit mal wieder eine Anfrage mit Beckhoff.
Alle meine Kollegen haben keinen Bock darauf und ich denke es wird an mir hängen bleiben wenn wir den Auftrag bekommen.

War auf alle Fälle heute den ganzen Tag auf der HP von Beckhoff und hab mal das TC3 installiert..... wird auf alle Fälle nicht langweilig bei uns... ;-)


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> War auf alle Fälle heute den ganzen Tag auf der HP von Beckhoff und hab mal das TC3 installiert..... wird auf alle Fälle nicht langweilig bei uns... ;-)



Naja auch TC3 hat seine Ecken und Kanten.
Was mir bei CodeSys 3 und Ablegern gut gefällt ist der Sprachumfang.

Letztlich bekommt man seine Appliaktion mit jeder SPS irgendwie zum Laufen.
Fluchen und Kaffeeverbrauch unterscheiden sich ... Schmerzensgeld (Gehalt) bleibt gleich.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 November 2018)

Crack123 schrieb:


> PS : Immer alles übersetzen mit TIA...ansonsten Ohjeh...  letztens PC Runtime V14 WinCC nach dem Teilübersetzen war die Bildschirmtastatur deaktiviert und manche Icons hatten eine andere Farbe....




Jau .... da können die witzigsten Dinge passieren. Zum Glück geht nach dem Übersetzen meist wieder. Das kenne ich aber auch schon von WinCCflex. Das ist keine neues Feature.


----------



## Crack123 (22 November 2018)

Heute mal wieder tolles Phänomen, TIA V14  TP2200, 2 Identische Panels, diverse Änderungen, am ende der Quasi IBN nochmals ein paar Dinge ausprobiert 
siehe da ein User für Kalibrierfunktionen ging nicht mehr....der Witz daran die Runtime war auf beiden Panels die selbe, 
auf einem gings auf dem anderen nicht, erst nach dem Löschen des Users und wieder einfügen gefolgt von alles Übersetzen brachte diesen wieder zum Funktionieren.

Wehe man Probiert nicht alles Aus so steht man dann Dumm da 



PS: habe nochmal nachgesehen, unsere 2 alten PGs sind einmal 631 und einmal 685


----------



## Zombie (1 Dezember 2018)

Ganz toll finde ich auch das sporadische Nicht erkennen von Flanken. 
Musste mir jetzt eine Zeitüberwachung in ein Programm nachträglich einbauen die erkennt, ob eine Lichtschranke länger unterbrochen ist, aber die negative Flanke, die zur einmaligen Anmeldung genutzt wird nicht ausgelöst wurde. Somit kann ich immerhin für den User eine Fehlermeldung generieren.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (1 Dezember 2018)

Zombie schrieb:


> Ganz toll finde ich auch das sporadische Nicht erkennen von Flanken.
> Musste mir jetzt eine Zeitüberwachung in ein Programm nachträglich einbauen die erkennt, ob eine Lichtschranke länger unterbrochen ist, aber die negative Flanke, die zur einmaligen Anmeldung genutzt wird nicht ausgelöst wurde. Somit kann ich immerhin für den User eine Fehlermeldung generieren.



Du kannst dir die Flanke ja selber bauen, weil wenn das so stimmt was du sagst wäre das eine Katastrophe. Hat das sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Zombie (1 Dezember 2018)

Das doofe ist ja, das das schon selbst geschriebene Flanken sind.

If not ixB11 and not sxFlanke then
fcAnmeldung();
sxAnmeldung := TRUE;
End_If;
......
sxFlanke := not ixB11;

Manchmal sitzt sxAnmeldung nicht wenn ixB11 dunkel ist.

Kam in 93 Tagen genau 6 mal vor.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (1 Dezember 2018)

Sind das Eingänge oder Peripherie Eingänge?

Werden die vom Panel beschrieben oder aus der Software?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2018)

Zombie schrieb:


> Das doofe ist ja, das das schon selbst geschriebene Flanken sind.
> 
> If not ixB11 and not sxFlanke then
> fcAnmeldung();
> ...



Deine Art der Flankenauswertung ist an sich nicht so der Hit,
da hast du doch schon beim Systemstart eine Flanke, wenn der
Sensor auf FALSE ist. 

Grundsätzlich würde ich dazu den Bsustein „F_Trig“ nutzen.

oder wenigstens so


```
If not ixB11 and  sxFlanke then
fcAnmeldung();
sxAnmeldung := TRUE;
End_If;
......
sxFlanke := ixB11;
```

Da kannst du sicher sein das da auch vorher eine positive Flanke war.


----------



## Zombie (1 Dezember 2018)

Hardwareeingänge die in einem FC, welcher in einem FC aufgerufen wird, der wiederum im OB1 aufgerufen wird.

```
OB1
  FCX
    FCZ
       FBXYZ mit IDB Z
```

Der FB wird 12 mal aufgerufen, bei bisher vier Aufrufen hab ich das Problem gehabt, beim Rest nicht. 
Lichtschranken, Eingangskarte und CPU wurden bereits getauscht ohne das Problem zu eliminieren. Kabel wurden umgeklemmt um zu sehen ob das Problem mitwandert, kein Ergebnis.
Auch die Zuleitung zur Lichtschranke bei dem das Phänomen das erste mal auftauchte wurde einmal getauscht, kein Ergebnis, da es dort ein weiteres Mal auftauchte.
Ich kann es aber auch nicht reproduzieren, sonst wäre ich damit an Siemens herangetreten. 
Uhrzeiten an denen es auftrat waren querbeet über die 24St des Tages gestreut.

Ich hab mich an das Beispiel von Siemens gehalten und ein öffensichtliches Problem zu dem ich keine Lösung finden kann einfach zum Feature erklärt, indem ich eine Fehlermeldung eingefügt habe. 
CPU ist eine 1212 V4irgendwas, Eingangskarte eine 1223 oder so. Programmiert mit V14 irgendein Update, dann während IBN auf V15.0 hochgezogen. 

Vielleicht ist auch einfach der Strom in der Halle schlecht sodass manchmal ein Bit einen Quantenzustand erreicht bei dem es True und False gleichzeitig ist.
Mir ist das mittlerweile sowas von egal, ich hab versucht den Grund einzugrenzen und nichts gefunden was nur an diesen Positionen anders verläuft wie anderswo.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Deine Art der Flankenauswertung ist an sich nicht so der Hit,
> da hast du doch schon beim Systemstart eine Flanke, wenn der
> Sensor auf FALSE ist.
> 
> ...


Das versteh ich jetzt nicht, wird denn der OB1 ausgeführt bevor die CPU richtig hochgelaufen ist und die Eingänge erstmals eingelesen hat?
Steht zum Zeitpunkt des Neustarts eine Kiste in der LS soll ja eine Anmeldung ausgeführt werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2018)

Und deine Hilfsvariable ist auch eine Statische und keine Temponäre?

Und deine Filterzeit an deinen Eingang, in der Hardwarekonfiguration ist
Groß genug eingestellt, den kann man auch sehr klein stellen, was die
Sache dann sehr empfindlich macht. Bei einer umgeschirmten Leitung 
kann man sich dann etwas einfangen, wenn jemand drei Häuser weiter
hustet.


----------



## Zombie (1 Dezember 2018)

Ja, ist eine statische. s für statisch, x für bool. Das hatte ich gleich am Anfang kontrolliert.

Ich hab allerdings nie kontrolliert ob sich was am Verhalten geändert hätte, wenn ich die Position im Code verändert hätte.
Mein letztes Update mit dem Besitzer ist mehrere Wochen her. Da er nicht anruft, mach ich da für gewöhnlich auch kein Fass auf.

Nein, Filterzeit ist auf Standard wie sie in der Standard HW Konfig eingestellt ist wenn man sie ins Portal einfügt. Wusste auch gar nicht dass man da was ändern kann.
Ich bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen daran was zu ändern oder danach zu suchen. Sollten wir da überhaupt nicht mittlerweile seit dem Umstieg von S5 auf S7 drüber hinweg sein? 

Jay, erster Post auf Seite 200. So viel Frust auf so kleinem Raum


----------



## Heinileini (1 Dezember 2018)

Zombie schrieb:


> ```
> If not ixB11 and not sxFlanke then
> fcAnmeldung();
> sxAnmeldung := TRUE;
> ...


Funktioniert denn Folgendes besser?

```
If  sxFlanke and not ixB11 then
    fcAnmeldung();
    sxAnmeldung := TRUE;
End_If;
......
sxFlanke := ixB11;
```
Ich würde beim Abspeichern des FlankenMerkers (sxFlanke) grundsätzlich auf die Negation verzichten und
If ixB11 and not sxFlanke then // für pos. Flanke
bzw.
If sxFlanke and not ixB11 then // für neg. Flanke
abfragen.
Dann hat man immer nur 1 einziges NOT in der Abfrage und kann diesen Term nach rechts rücken, so dass der GeltungsBereich des/der NOT nicht mehr so oder anders interpretiert werden kann.
Um bei Deiner Schreibweise zu bleiben, würde ich vorsichtshalber so klammern:
If (not ixB11) and not sxFlanke then
damit der Compiler nicht auf die Idee kommt, es so zu verstehen:
If not (ixB11 and not sxFlanke) then

Aber irgendwie würde ich schon erwarten, dass - egal, wie der Compiler es interpretiert - das Ergebnis reproduzierbar richtig oder reproduzierbar falsch sein sollte.
Bist Du wirklich sicher, dass Dein FlankenMerker nicht irgendwo kaputtgeschrieben wird? Oder Dein ixB11 im fcAnmeldung()?
Funktioniert denn

```
If  sxFlanke and not ixB11 then
    sxFlanke := ixB11;
    fcAnmeldung();
    sxAnmeldung := TRUE;
ELSE
    sxFlanke := ixB11;
End_If;
```
besser?
Oder das Problem liegt in dem Code, der sich unter/hinter "...…" versteckt?


----------



## Zombie (1 Dezember 2018)

sxAnmeldung wird erst gelöscht wenn die Lichtschranke des Nachfolgenden Platzes dunkel wird und die Lichtschranke hier frei ist.
Ansonsten wird an dem Bit nicht herumgeschraubt. Das muss sitzen solange das Ding belegt ist. Wenn das nicht sitzt wenn was dasteht, läufts nicht weiter und staut sich auf.

Andere Ausführungen der Flankenerstellung hab ich nie probiert, kann ich deshalb nicht sagen.
Wenn der Compiler damit ein Problem hätte, müssten dann nicht alle 12 Instanzen damit ein Problem haben und nicht nur ein paar? 
Oder kommen hier Bitfehler im Speicher und Compilerprobleme zusammen um in 0,00000035% der Fälle genau diesen Fehler hervorzurufen?

Alle Instanzen die ein Problem haben liegen genau dort im Speicher wo ein Speicherfehler vorliegt und da die Speicherfehler überall vorhanden sind wandert der Fehler von SPS auf SPS mit, nur dass er jetzt auf anderen Instanzen liegt wenn die Instanzen die vorher den Fehler hatten nun keinen mehr produzieren.

Ich bin im Februar wieder in der Gegend zum Urlaub machen, ich bau mal die geänderte Flankenabfrage von Heinileini rein und halte kurz dort und dann schauen wir mal was daraus wird.


----------



## Heinileini (1 Dezember 2018)

Zombie schrieb:


> . . . müssten dann nicht alle 12 Instanzen damit ein Problem haben und nicht nur ein paar?


Ist "Instanz" das Stichwort, das uns weiterbringt?
Jede der 12 Instanzen behandelt ihre eigene LS und jede hat ihren eigenen FlankenMerker?


----------



## Zombie (1 Dezember 2018)

Ja, jede Instanz hat eine eigene LS. Jede Instanz einen eigenen Instanzdatenbaustein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2018)

Ganz ehrlich ich glaube nicht das es am Compiler oder Steuerung liegt, 
da ist irgend etwas anderes im argen. Kannst du nicht einen Trace mitlaufen lassen,
das ist doch genau für solche Probleme gemacht.


----------



## hucki (2 Dezember 2018)

Sorry, OT:


Zombie schrieb:


> Jay, erster Post auf Seite 200. So viel Frust auf so kleinem Raum


Bei mir sind's "nur" 50.
Trotzdem Glückwunsch!


Geht Dir (und anderen) das ständige Seitengewechsel nicht auf den Sack?
Das bißchen mehr an Download bei größerer Postanzahl je Seite in den Einstellungen dürfte bei heutigen Internetverbindungen ja nicht mehr so viel ausmachen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Dezember 2018)

Zombie schrieb:


> .. Das versteh ich jetzt nicht, wird denn der OB1 ausgeführt bevor die CPU richtig hochgelaufen ist und die Eingänge erstmals eingelesen hat? ..


Der Gedanke ist so abwegig nicht. Ich hatte mal eine S71500, bei der ein 2s-Impuls auf den Quittier-Ausgang bei Netzwiederkehr einfach verschluckt wurde. Eine Verlängerung der Impulszeit auf 12s ergab dann den gewollten 2s-Takt am Ausgang! Eine Besonderheit waren IO-Devices (ET200SP) mit relativ vielen analogen Signalen. Trotz intensiver Bemühungen und Stunden meiner kostbaren Lebenszeit bin ich damals am First-Level-Support nicht vorbei gekommen. Ich hatte sogar Video-Aufnahmen der verschiedenen Anlauf-Szenarien gemacht, um das Phänomen zu belegen. Und wenn ich nicht irgendwann resigniert hätte, so würde ich wahrscheinlich noch heute mit dem Support diskutieren. Die wollten's irgendwie nicht verstehen.


----------



## Zombie (2 Dezember 2018)

hucki schrieb:


> Sorry, OT:
> Bei mir sind's "nur" 50.
> Trotzdem Glückwunsch!
> 
> ...



Ich muss leider damit leben. Ich hab so einen Hybrid Anschluss von der Telekom, leider kriegen die es nicht gebacken abends wenn alle vorm Internet hängen (und ich auch) da genug Bandbreite drüber zu schicken damit ich wenigstens ein YT Video mit 144p ohne Buffern gucken kann. Muss die Seiten hier im Forum sogar mehrmals laden, bis alles angezeigt wird. ISDN lässt grüßen.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Der Gedanke ist so abwegig nicht. Ich hatte  mal eine S71500, bei der ein 2s-Impuls auf den Quittier-Ausgang bei  Netzwiederkehr einfach verschluckt wurde. Eine Verlängerung der  Impulszeit auf 12s ergab dann den gewollten 2s-Takt am Ausgang! Eine  Besonderheit waren IO-Devices (ET200SP) mit relativ vielen analogen  Signalen. Trotz intensiver Bemühungen und Stunden meiner kostbaren  Lebenszeit bin ich damals am First-Level-Support nicht vorbei gekommen.  Ich hatte sogar Video-Aufnahmen der verschiedenen Anlauf-Szenarien  gemacht, um das Phänomen zu belegen. Und wenn ich nicht irgendwann  resigniert hätte, so würde ich wahrscheinlich noch heute mit dem Support  diskutieren. Die wollten's irgendwie nicht verstehen.



When the poop hit's the fan.... sach ich da nur.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (4 Januar 2019)

Nun hat es mich wieder einmal erwischt mit TIA. Ich arbeite mit TIA V15.1 und habe ein Projekt hochgerüstet von V15 inklusive neuer Firmware auf der SPS 2.6. Grund war, das der OPC UA Server markant schneller sein soll. Was leider überhaupt nicht der Fall war...

Nun wenn ich jetzt einen Wert bei einer Anwender-konstanten ändern möchte kommt beim Download eine Fehlermeldung das ich den Siemens Support kontaktieren soll. Dieser konnte den Fehler reproduzieren und hat mir gesagt das er mit Update 1 (Februar) behoben sein soll. 

Das Projekt kann ich ab dann nur noch Downloaden wenn ich zuvor die Memory Card formatiert habe, was zu einem Verlust sämtlicher Aktualwerte führt.

Wie zum Teufel soll ich eine Inbetriebnahme machen? Ich muss die ganze Zeit angst haben das so etwas passiert...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Januar 2019)

> Wie zum Teufel soll ich eine Inbetriebnahme machen? Ich muss die ganze Zeit angst haben das so etwas passiert...


Ich habe gedacht, ich umgehe diese Probleme, indem ich vorerst weiter mit Step7 arbeite ( also 300ér CPU ) und nur mit neuen Paneln
arbeite ( überwiegend Comfort / ein paar Basic ). Leider habe ich hier auch so meine Probleme. Wir sind schon mehrfach ausgerückt wegen
nicht mehr startenden Basic Panels:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...ür-basic-panels-2nd-generation?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Und jetzt aktuell das Problem mit mehreren Comfort Panels, dass diese im Betrieb abstürzen und keiner weiß warum ( Austausch brachte keine Änderung )
https://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/82696-...ered-serious-error-shut.html?highlight=tp1200


----------



## RogerSchw85 (4 Januar 2019)

Wahnsinn...

Es wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Januar 2019)

Hallo Roger,

hier ist die Qualitätsinformation zu den Basic Panels:
Das Ganze hat uns und unsere Kunden schon richtig Geld gekostet.
Anhang anzeigen TIA_PanelStartetNicht.pdf


----------



## John Sheppard (4 Januar 2019)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Nun hat es mich wieder einmal erwischt mit TIA. Ich arbeite mit TIA V15.1 und habe ein Projekt hochgerüstet von V15 inklusive neuer Firmware auf der SPS 2.6. Grund war, das der OPC UA Server markant schneller sein soll. Was leider überhaupt nicht der Fall war...
> 
> Nun wenn ich jetzt einen Wert bei einer Anwender-konstanten ändern möchte kommt beim Download eine Fehlermeldung das ich den Siemens Support kontaktieren soll. Dieser konnte den Fehler reproduzieren und hat mir gesagt das er mit Update 1 (Februar) behoben sein soll.
> 
> ...



Oh Schreck!
Mein Chef will unbedingt auf V15.1 hochrüsten, wegen den neuen Umrichtern....


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2019)

Hochrüsten!

Leute, ehrlich, es muß sich doch inzwischen herumgesprochen haben, dass man für echte Produktivsysteme mindestens 6, besser 12 Monate warten soll, ehe man hochrüstet.
Bis dahn kann man sich doch wirklich gedulden und auch mit der neuen Software schon mal testen. Aber an eine Anlage gehe ich nur mit einer Software, die das Beta-Stadium verlassen hat und das dauert nun einmal etwas. Inwischen haben doch viele Softwarehersteller Probleme mit der Qualitätssicherung, die Pakete sind einfach zu umfangreich, wer soll das noch testen.
Wir arbeiten derzeit noch mit V14, ich habe jetzt 2 rel. einfache Projekte mit V15 gemacht, das hat recht gut geklappt, bis auf eine zerstörtes SPS-Programm, das aus einer Multi-User-Umgebung herausgelöst worden war.

Ich weiß, die neuen Pakete locken manchmal mit Funktionen, auf die wir schon sehnsüchtig warten, aber das erkaufen wir dann mitunter mit unseren Nerven und unserer Lebenszeit. Lohnt das denn?


----------



## mnuesser (5 Januar 2019)

Hallo Ralle,
da muss ich dir voll recht geben. Die V15.1 habe ich mir nur zum spielen in einer separaten VM installiert.
Produktiv wird unter V15 gearbeitet. Und da habe ich bei meinen letzten Projekten keine Probleme gehabt.
Ich habe sogar mit dem Angst speichern wieder aufgehört


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2019)

Mich hat heute der Wahnsinn gepackt. Ich habe bei meinem aktuellen Projekt die Panels auf V15.1 hochgezogen. Auf der Baustelle, während der Inbetriebnahme. Ich trau mich was !!!!!

 Firmwareupdate lief problemlos durch. Dann wollt TIA  automatisch die Runtime nachladen und zack - Kommunikationsfehler. NEIN !!!!:evil:

Ich bin dann zum Panel gegangen. Stand auf Transfer. Also wieder zurück zum Laptop und neu versucht. Siehe da... es klappte.

Diese SAUDUMME Software versucht die Runtime zuladen obwohl das Panel noch nicht bereit ist. Das habe ich genau beobachten können als ich das Panel geladen habe an dem der Laptop angeschlossen war.  Ich habe 10 Panels hochgerüstet und es ist 10x passiert. Testet das den keiner aus ? Es hätte einfach gereicht eine Wartezeit einzubauen. 

Es waren Comfortpanel 900 und 1200


----------



## TheLevel (7 Januar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Diese SAUDUMME Software versucht die Runtime zuladen obwohl das Panel noch nicht bereit ist. Das habe ich genau beobachten können als ich das Panel geladen habe an dem der Laptop angeschlossen war.  Ich habe 10 Panels hochgerüstet und es ist 10x passiert. Testet das den keiner aus ? Es hätte einfach gereicht eine Wartezeit einzubauen.
> Es waren Comfortpanel 900 und 1200


Und ich dachte, ich hätte bei meinem 1200er Panel etwas falsch gemacht... Kann den quatsch genau so bestätigen. 
Ansonsten bin ich nur von der Geschichte mit den doch nicht so frei konfigurierbaren shortcuts enttäuscht, meine Testumgebung im Büro macht bisher alles wie sie soll mit V15.1.


----------



## vollmi (7 Januar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es waren Comfortpanel 900 und 1200


 Passiert bei den 1500 er auch bei den 19er und 21er nicht.  Und das bei allen reproduzierbar. [emoji106]



Gesendet von eyePhone


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Passiert bei den 1500 er auch bei den 19er und 21er nicht.  Und das bei allen reproduzierbar. [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von eyePhone




Das erklär mir mal


----------



## vollmi (7 Januar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das erklär mir mal



Die grösseren Panel starten ja spürbar schneller. Ich denke die sind einfach bereit wenn es Tia erwartet. 


Gesendet von eyePhone


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Die grösseren Panel starten ja spürbar schneller. Ich denke die sind einfach bereit wenn es Tia erwartet.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von eyePhone



Die haben intern unterschiedliche Hardware ? Ich dachte das nur der Bildschirm grösser ist. Dann haben die Tia-Tester wohl mit einem großen Panel getestet. Naja... vielleicht ist das Post-It auf dem Stand :  TP900 testen runtergefallen.  Wenn man es weiss ist es ja ok. Paar Mausclicks mehr. Aber beim ersten Panel hatte ich Blutdruck


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Januar 2019)

> Die haben intern unterschiedliche Hardware ?


Ja, die größeren haben ja auch z.B. die zusätzliche Netzwerkschnittstelle.


----------



## Ph3niX (7 Januar 2019)

Das ist mir aber auch schon beim Hochrüsten auf V14 passiert, bzw es passiert immer noch. Zumindest bei Profinet Paneln KTP


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Januar 2019)

> Zumindest bei Profinet Paneln KTP



Bei den KTP´s bin ich schon glücklich, wenn sie überhaupt wieder starten.

https://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/92965-siemens-touchpanel-ktp-400-basic-stuerzt-ab.html#post698013


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei den KTP´s bin ich schon glücklich, wenn sie überhaupt wieder starten.
> 
> https://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/92965-siemens-touchpanel-ktp-400-basic-stuerzt-ab.html#post698013




da sind dann wohl viele gelbe Zettel runtergefallen :sm8:


----------



## Ph3niX (8 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei den KTP´s bin ich schon glücklich, wenn sie überhaupt wieder starten.
> 
> https://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/92965-siemens-touchpanel-ktp-400-basic-stuerzt-ab.html#post698013



Das hatten wir auch eine Zeit lang, aber das waren alle welche, die wir vor ca. 1,5 Jahren verbaut haben. Mit neueren Lieferungen ist es nicht mehr vorgekommen (bisher)


----------



## Ph3niX (8 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei den KTP´s bin ich schon glücklich, wenn sie überhaupt wieder starten.
> 
> https://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/92965-siemens-touchpanel-ktp-400-basic-stuerzt-ab.html#post698013



Das hatten wir auch eine Zeit lang, aber das waren alle welche, die wir vor ca. 1,5 Jahren verbaut haben. Mit neueren Lieferungen ist es nicht mehr vorgekommen (bisher).

Die entstandene Arbeit durchs austauschen natürlich ärgerlich, glücklicherweise hat Siemens die panel anstandslos getauscht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Januar 2019)

> Mit neueren Lieferungen ist es nicht mehr vorgekommen (bisher).


Da muss ich dich entäuschen, es kommt mit den neueren genau so vor. Entscheidend ist nicht das
Baujahr des Panel sondern der Stand des Image. Dies wird auch in dem Rundschreiben von Siemens
so geschrieben.

Siemens braucht die nicht zu tauschen, mit einem Recovery USB Stick kann man diese selber wieder herstellen
und muss dann eine anderen ImageStand aufspielen.


Daten für den Recovery USB Stick gibt es hier:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...ür-basic-panels-2nd-generation?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Siemens Rundschreiben hier im Beitrag verlinkt:
Siemens Touchpanel KTP 400 Basic stürzt ab


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Januar 2019)

Ja. Danke für den Hinweiss. Und wo ist der Button für trotzdem installieren und ggf. deinstallieren ?


----------



## ChristophD (16 Januar 2019)

Den button gibt es nicht!

Deinstallieren geht über die Systemsteuerung.
Trotzdem installieren geht ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Ralle (16 Januar 2019)

TIA V14

Ganzen Tag gebaut an einem HMI Comfort Pro.
Immer wieder mal "Alles übersetzt" und getestet.
Plötzlich geht ein Fenster nicht mehr auf, in den Systemmeldungen ganz kurz :" Fenster mit Nummer 9 kann nicht geöffnet werden"
Schrittweise alle Elemente (waren viele  ) aus dem Fenster gelöscht, bis es leer war, gleiches Ergebnis.
Zum Schluß Fenster selbst gelöscht, dann gleiches Fenster (erstmal mit anderer Nummer) wieder erzeugt, Aufruf möglich.
Hat ca. 2 Stunden gekostet, man sucht ja erst mal bei sich und den letzten Änderungen. Übersetzen ging immer ohne Fehler.

Ist nicht gerade so, dass ich TIA mein Leben anvertrauen würde, z.Bsp. in einem Fahrgeschäft auf der Wies'n....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Januar 2019)

Ich hatte gestern auch mal wieder Spaß mit TIA.
Bisher lief die V14 recht stabil. Gestern an einem Projekt mit vier 1500ern bei einem HMI-Panel was ich eigentlich nur zur Inbetriebnahme im Projekt habe, wollte ich in einem Bild zwei Variablenwerte zusätzlich anzeigen: HMI-Projekt übersetzt, TIA stürzt ab. HMI lässt sich seit dem nicht mehr übersetzen, andauernd Abstürze egal was und wie ich übersetze. HMI Projekt somit den ganzen Tag nicht mehr nutzbar.
Anschließend hatte ich den Tag lang sicher 20 Abstürze des TIA Portals. Teilweise auch wenn ich gar nichts im TIA-Portal gemacht habe, sondern in Excel etwas in eine Tabelle eingetragen habe. Da kommt Freude auf.
Wo ist die Säge, ach da...
:sw13:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 44068
> 
> 
> 
> Ja. Danke für den Hinweiss. Und wo ist der Button für trotzdem installieren und ggf. deinstallieren ?




Seit 2 Tagen versuche ich nun dieses System bei mir nachzustellen. Es ist zum kotzen was man da alles runterladen und installieren muss. Zur Zeit scheitert es noch am letzen HSP-Pack. Bin gespannt was der Kunde zu meiner Rechnung sagt.

Ich soll eigentlich nur eine kleine Änderung machen an der HMI machen.

TIA beim Kunden nicht vorhanden
Lieferant nicht mehr erreichbar
Hochrüsten möchte der Kunde (und ich) nicht


----------



## Not-Aus (27 Januar 2019)

Gibt es etwas Neues über TIA V16 oder evtl 15.2? Wann kommt es?


----------



## gravieren (27 Januar 2019)

Not-Aus schrieb:


> Gibt es etwas Neues über TIA V16 oder evtl 15.2? Wann kommt es?


Da will aber wer Provozieren  ?


----------



## Guste (27 Januar 2019)

Ich mache es einfach so. Ich bleibe beim S7 Classic, warte ab bis es Siemens schafft Tia hinzubiegen. Die 840D läuft ja eh nur mit der alten S7. Zu was soll ich zweigleisig fahren. Ich denke bevor das Tia richtig funktioniert kommt ein Tia 4.0 und das ist wieder ganz was anderes.

Gruß und morgen frohes tippen.


----------



## gravieren (28 Januar 2019)

Guste schrieb:


> Die 840D läuft ja eh nur mit der alten S7.



Die 840Dsl  kann ab der CNC FW 4.5  ( ist schon sehr alt)    unter TIA programmiert werden.

Ebenso ist es möglich, in der NCU    eine  PLC   und  F-PLC   zu programmieren.

Also alle unter TIA   :razz:


----------



## Paul (30 Januar 2019)

Guste schrieb:


> Ich mache es einfach so. Ich bleibe beim S7 Classic, warte ab bis es Siemens schafft Tia hinzubiegen. Die 840D läuft ja eh nur mit der alten S7. Zu was soll ich zweigleisig fahren. Ich denke bevor das Tia richtig funktioniert kommt ein Tia 4.0 und das ist wieder ganz was anderes.


Schön wenn Du das TIA einfach ignorieren kannst bis es Dir irgendwann mal passt   
Wir bekommen schon (auch vom Kunden) erzählt was wir einzusetzen haben.

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, dich mit kleinen, "einfachen" Projekten in TIA einzuarbeiten
und leidvolle Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Glaub mir, das wirst du 
Ein Umstieg, von 0 auf 100, mit einem großen Projekt und unter Zeitdruck.... rückblickend betrachtet eine Horrorvorstellung.

Aber trotzdem muss ich sagen:
Ich habe momentan eine Maschine die ich mit Classic mache.
Ich ertappe mich manchmal sogar dabei, dass ich sage "in TIA geht das flotter."
War aber ein steiniger Weg bis ich mich mit TIA soweit zusammengerauft habe....
Und es gibt, nach wie vor, so eignes was mich enorm nervt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Januar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> Schön wenn Du das TIA einfach ignorieren kannst bis es Dir irgendwann mal passt
> Wir bekommen schon (auch vom Kunden) erzählt was wir einzusetzen haben.
> 
> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, dich mit kleinen, "einfachen" Projekten in TIA einzuarbeiten
> ...





Bisher hab ich alle meine Kunden überzeugen können das TIA Mist ist. Wenn sie die Erfahrung nicht schon selber gemacht haben dann verweise ich auf das Forum und vertage die Entscheidung. Grade die Argumente Zeitdruck, stürzt oft ab  und geht bei Programmänderungen ständig in Stop ohne es vorhersagen zu können sind meist schon ausreichend   . Auch 2019 werde ich keine SPS mit TIA programmieren müssen.


----------



## Captain Future (30 Januar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Auch 2019 werde ich keine SPS mit TIA programmieren müssen.



Das freut mich für Dich.....


----------



## Paul (31 Januar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Bisher hab ich alle meine Kunden überzeugen können das TIA Mist ist....


Es geht halt vor allem um die Panels. Da kommst du ja an TIA praktisch gar nicht mehr vorbei.

Des Weiteren hören die E*ntscheidungsträger *das Marketinggequatsche und glauben das auch noch.
Wir bauen viel für Automobilzulieferer.
Die sagen uns schon mit was das programmiert werden muss.
Und denen kann es (meistens) gar nicht innovativ und abgedreht genug sein.
Wenn die Instandhalter was zu sagen hätten, dann sähe das auch ganz anders aus....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Januar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> Es geht halt vor allem um die Panels. Da kommst du ja an TIA praktisch gar nicht mehr vorbei.
> 
> Des Weiteren hören die E*ntscheidungsträger *das Marketinggequatsche und glauben das auch noch.
> Wir bauen viel für Automobilzulieferer.
> ...




Bei Panels hast du recht. Die muss ich natürlich in TIA machen.


----------



## Paul (31 Januar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Bei Panels hast du recht. Die muss ich natürlich in TIA machen.


Wie machst du denn da die Variablenanbindung?
Über die PROXY-CPU?
So hab ich das jedenfalls immer gemacht wenn PLC - Classic, HMI - TIA angesagt war.
Empfand ich aber immer als extrem unpraktisch und nervig.
Würde ich heute keinesfalls mehr haben wollen


----------



## ducati (31 Januar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> Wie machst du denn da die Variablenanbindung?
> Über die PROXY-CPU?
> So hab ich das jedenfalls immer gemacht wenn PLC - Classic, HMI - TIA angesagt war.
> Empfand ich aber immer als extrem unpraktisch und nervig.
> Würde ich heute keinesfalls mehr haben wollen



Also wenn man die DBs in der SPS ordentlich strukturiert (und dann nicht mehr ständig ändert), dann braucht man diese Proxy-CPU nicht...

Wir haben so 10 DBs die sind eigentlich in jeder Anlage gleich und darauf greift halt das Panel zu. D.h. diese DBs werden einmal in nem Panel (händisch) angelegt und dann einfach zum nächsten Projekt kopiert usw. Nicht benötigte Reserven sind halt trotzdem drin, wen störts...

Wenn man an den Strukturen ständig rumbastelt, dann ist eh was anderes im Programmierstil faul 

[Ironie]
Man kann dann natürlich nicht einfach nen E0.0 von der Steuerung per Drag n drop auf ein Panelbild ziehen 
[/Ironie]

Gruß.


----------



## Paul (31 Januar 2019)

ducati schrieb:


> Also wenn man die DBs in der SPS ordentlich strukturiert (und dann nicht mehr ständig ändert), dann braucht man diese Proxy-CPU nicht...


Ich hab das halt mit dem Proxy so aus dem "TIA Getting Startet" rausgelesen und es dann so gemacht.
Dass man das auch umgehen kann hab ich erst später bemerkt




ducati schrieb:


> Wir haben so 10 DBs die sind eigentlich in jeder Anlage gleich und darauf greift halt das Panel zu..


Haben wir leider nicht (außer dem DB für die Störmeldungen und ein paar Sachen die wirklich überall drin sind). 
Ein keiner Montagetisch braucht halt andere DBs als eine Roboterzelle
Ein Keyence QR-Code Scanner braucht andere als ein Siemens RFID Lesekopf

QUOTE=ducati;714137]Wenn man an den Strukturen ständig rumbastelt, dann ist eh was anderes im Programmierstil faul :wink:
[/QUOTE]
Kann schon sein, man lernt halt nie aus  
Ich strukturiere meine DBs heute auch anders als vor 5 Jahren.
Und trotzdem denke ich immer wieder mal
 "Naja, könnte man auch anders machen, aber lassen wir´s halt mal so. Keine Lust wieder alles umzukrempeln".


PS: Ich muss aufpassen, sonst schlägt das hier noch vom TIA FRUST in die TIA Lobhudelei um ....  :-D:-D


----------



## ducati (31 Januar 2019)

Ja, dass das TIA-Portal eher für Maschinenbau als für Prozessautomatisierung gemacht ist, ist halt so...

Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiss, ob die Maschinenautomatisierer jetzt vom TIA begeistert sind.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (31 Januar 2019)

Achja, wenn Panel und SPS nicht im selben Projekt sind, ergibt sich auch der nicht so ganz kleine Vorteil, im Servicefall in 10 Jahren, wenn SPS oder Panel getauscht werden, muss nicht beides auf ne neue TIA V19 Version hochgezogen werden, sondern nur das jeweils defekte Teil  Weiterhin kann man irgendwann auch nen ganz anderes Panel einbauen... usw.

Also es hat schon seinen Charme, nicht alle die achso tollen neuen Funktionen zu benutzen...

Gruß.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Januar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> Wie machst du denn da die Variablenanbindung?
> Über die PROXY-CPU?
> So hab ich das jedenfalls immer gemacht wenn PLC - Classic, HMI - TIA angesagt war.
> Empfand ich aber immer als extrem unpraktisch und nervig.
> Würde ich heute keinesfalls mehr haben wollen



Ich mache es so ähnlich wie Ducati beschrieben hat. Es gibt eine Struktur die zigmal verwendet wird und bei der nur die Adresse und die Bezeichnung geändert wird. Das geht über suchen/ersetzen so nebenbei am Wohnzimmertisch


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Januar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> PS: Ich muss aufpassen, sonst schlägt das hier noch vom TIA FRUST in die TIA Lobhudelei um ....  :-D:-D



Sollte Helmut am Ende doch Recht behalten, als er bei der TIA-Vorstellung auf der Alm der Legende nach Tränen der Freude vergossen hat?


----------



## Zombie (31 Januar 2019)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, dass das TIA-Portal eher für Maschinenbau als für Prozessautomatisierung gemacht ist, ist halt so...
> 
> Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiss, ob die Maschinenautomatisierer jetzt vom TIA begeistert sind.
> 
> Gruß.



NEIN

Wenn man möchte, kann man ja im Panel die Variablen mit Realadressen in den DB's anlegen.  
Die kriegt man ja aus Step 7 raus, so kann man sich sehr einfach Listen basteln die man dann in TIA importieren kann.
Hab mir ein kleines VB Skript geschrieben, welches mir die Liste aus einer DB Quelle generiert die ich einlese. Klappt mittlerweile wunderbar, so kann ich die Schnittstellen DBs in Windeseile in TIA einlesen und ins Panel packen. Solange bis die dann wieder das Format der Importliste ändern und ich von vorne mit meinem Tool anfangen muss.

Achja, muss ja noch Frust ablassen. 
HÖRT ENDLICH AUF DAMIT FELDER ROSA EINZUFÄRBEN OHNE NE GESCHEITE FEHLERMELDUNG ANZUZEIGEN

UND SCHAFFT DIE GELBE PEST AB, NEIN ICH MEINE NICHT NORTON, SONDERN DIESES GELBE HINWEISFELD WESHALB MAN IMMER GEFÜHLTE 200 MAL IN DAS FELD KLICKEN MUSS BIS MAN DEN TEXT AUSWÄHLEN KANN

*Schnaub* *Fauch* :evil: :sb7:


----------



## Paul (1 Februar 2019)

Zombie schrieb:


> UND SCHAFFT DIE GELBE PEST AB, ......
> 
> *Schnaub* *Fauch* :evil: :sb7:


*ACK*
Für mich einer der größten Aufreger bei TIA.
Die Felder nehmen ja zum Teil irrwitzige Dimensionen an.......

Ich hab mir schon angewöhnt FB - Aufrufe von *Unten *nach *Oben *zu beschriften weil der DRECK andersrum dauernd im Weg ist.

Ich verstehe nur nicht, dass die Entwickler da nicht selber sagen "Das nervt, das können wir so nicht lassen".
Oder handhaben die das total anders als ich? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ralle (1 Februar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> *ACK*
> Für mich einer der größten Aufreger bei TIA.
> Die Felder nehmen ja zum Teil irrwitzige Dimensionen an.......
> 
> ...



Die entwickeln das, aber die nutzen es ja nicht jeden Tag selbst.
Beweise dafür gibt es bei TIA zu auf.
Mein Vorschlag war mal, jeder der an TIA entwickelt, darf 6 Monate damit beim Kunden vor Ort programmieren.
Das würde die Qualität der Oberfläche und die Benutzerfreundlichkeit auf einen ganz anderen Level heben.
Wäre wirklich gut für alle, inkl. Siemens.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Februar 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Sollte Helmut am Ende doch Recht behalten, als er bei der TIA-Vorstellung auf der Alm der Legende nach Tränen der Freude vergossen hat?





Ralle schrieb:


> Die entwickeln das, aber die nutzen es ja nicht jeden Tag selbst.
> Beweise dafür gibt es bei TIA zu auf.
> Mein Vorschlag war mal, jeder der an TIA entwickelt, darf 6 Monate damit beim Kunden vor Ort programmieren.
> Das würde die Qualität der Oberfläche und die Benutzerfreundlichkeit auf einen ganz anderen Level heben.
> Wäre wirklich gut für alle, inkl. Siemens.



Nicht das ihr meint das mir gleich die Tränen kommen, aber es ist schon besser geworden mit TIA, auch wenn noch
Luft nach oben ist. Die Classic Welt habe ich verlassen und trauer ihr keiner Träne nach.


----------



## ducati (7 Februar 2019)

uiuiuiuiui



> Verwenden Sie Timer aus dem Ordner "Legacy", kommt es in einigen Fällen vor, dass der im Programmiereditor angezeigte Timer nicht der Timer ist, den Sie in der Task Card "Anweisungen" ausgewählt haben.
> 
> 
> *Beschreibung*
> ...



https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109763303


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2019)

> Die Ursache .... liegt in einer Zweideutigkeit begründet



Heinileini, bist du hierfür verantwortlich?


----------



## Heinileini (7 Februar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Heinileini, bist du hierfür verantwortlich?


NEIN, um Himmels Willen, ich doch nicht! Ich kann nur den Thread TIA-FundBüro empfehlen.
Verantwortlich sind . . . 
- SIEMENS, weil sie das tausend Jahre alte Problem aus KompatibilitätsGründen weiterhin pflegen.
- alle Programmierer, die sich sträuben, Englisch zu lernen (oder vllt Esperanto???) und damit SIEMENS immer wieder ins offene Messer laufen lassen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> - alle Programmierer, die sich sträuben, Englisch zu lernen (oder vllt Esperanto???) und damit SIEMENS immer wieder ins offene Messer laufen lassen.



Ich komm vom Land, ich kann nur Plattdeutsch.


----------



## Heinileini (7 Februar 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich komm vom Land, ich kann nur Plattdeutsch.


Also vermutlich von platten Land.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 März 2019)

Ich bin zur Zeit auf einer grösseren Baustelle in Belgien. Dort wird eine komplett neue Produktionsstrasse mit zig verschiedenen Gewerken aufgebaut. Wenn ich da mal so durch schaue nutzt nur ein Maschinenbauer TIA und die 1500er CPU. Alle anderen (ca.6) nutzen S7-Classic. Interessanterweise hat der mit TIA den weitesten Anreiseweg (Japan) und die meisten Probleme . Ob das an TIA liegt kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.

Das hätte ich jetzt so  nicht gedacht. Gibt wohl doch noch einige die keinen Bock auf das TIA-Gedöns haben


----------



## Captain Future (11 März 2019)

Ich bin zur Zeit auch auf einer Inbetriebnahme einer großen Produktlonslinie...
Hier sind ca. 12-14 Programmierer von 6-7 Firmen und hier benutzt jeder TIA.... in Version 15 noch keiner mit 15.1


----------



## Ralle (11 März 2019)

Liegt wohl i.d.R. am Kunden. Unsere sind inzwischen mehrheitlich auf TIA umgeschwenkt, hat ja auch was mit Kosten (direkt, Programmierkosten kann ja eh keiner einschätzen ;-) ) und Zukunftssicherheit, Ersatzteilen etc. zu tun. Siemens bearbeitet seine Kundnen verständlicherweise auch in diese Richtung.


----------



## maxder2te (11 März 2019)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit auch auf einer Inbetriebnahme einer großen Produktlonslinie...
> Hier sind ca. 12-14 Programmierer von 6-7 Firmen und hier benutzt jeder TIA.... in Version 15 noch keiner mit 15.1



Das mit den Versionen ist so eine Sache. Wir haben aktuell 3 Projekte (2 Kunden), die wir während der Inbetriebnahme auf V14 SP1 zurück migrieren, da der Kunde kein V15 haben will......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 März 2019)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Das mit den Versionen ist so eine Sache. Wir haben aktuell 3 Projekte (2 Kunden), die wir während der Inbetriebnahme auf V14 SP1 zurück migrieren, da der Kunde kein V15 haben will......




Ein weiteres Problem welches du mit Classic auf jeden Fall nicht hasst


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 März 2019)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Das mit den Versionen ist so eine Sache. Wir haben aktuell 3 Projekte (2 Kunden), die wir während der Inbetriebnahme auf V14 SP1 zurück migrieren, da der Kunde kein V15 haben will......



Und ich habe eine Anlage mit V14 SP1 programmiert und in Betrieb genommen, und der Kunde möchte jetzt das Projekt gerne in V15. Ich habe gesagt das machen wir nicht, weil nicht absehbar ist, dass dadurch nicht neue Probleme entstehen die bei der bisherigen Inbetriebnahme nicht aufgetreten sind.


----------



## Blockmove (11 März 2019)

Das Thema Versionen entwickelt sich immer mehr zum Chaos.
Mit den unterschiedlichen TIA-Versionen könnte ich ja noch so einigermassen leben.
Nur hat man ja mit den Baugruppen auch die Versionshölle.
Für kleine Vorrichtungen oder als reine Sicherheitssteuerung habe ich gerne die 1200F verbaut.
Nur damit wird man nicht mehr froh. Besonders wenn noch ein CP mit im Spiel ist.


----------



## ducati (12 März 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und ich habe eine Anlage mit V14 SP1 programmiert und in Betrieb genommen, und der Kunde möchte jetzt das Projekt gerne in V15. Ich habe gesagt das machen wir nicht, weil nicht absehbar ist, dass dadurch nicht neue Probleme entstehen die bei der bisherigen Inbetriebnahme nicht aufgetreten sind.





Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Thema Versionen entwickelt sich immer mehr zum Chaos.
> Mit den unterschiedlichen TIA-Versionen könnte ich ja noch so einigermassen leben.
> Nur hat man ja mit den Baugruppen auch die Versionshölle.
> Für kleine Vorrichtungen oder als reine Sicherheitssteuerung habe ich gerne die 1200F verbaut.
> Nur damit wird man nicht mehr froh. Besonders wenn noch ein CP mit im Spiel ist.



Ja, mit viel Kampf kann man sicherlich die Versionshölle noch verhindern...
Ich bins aber schon Leid, ständig erklären zu müssen, warum das mit den verschiedenen TIA Versionen nen Problem ist. Und warum irgend ne Hardware nicht eingesetzt werden kann, da sie mit unserer aktuell noch einheitlichen TIA-Version nicht mehr kompatibel ist...

Langsam sag ich mir, sollen doch alle machen was sie wollen... Wenn die Anlage crascht, mir doch egal...

Gruß


----------



## hucki (23 März 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> Zombie schrieb:
> 
> 
> > UND SCHAFFT DIE GELBE PEST AB, ......
> ...


Kann es sein, dass die Dinger mittlerweile an diese Einstellungen mit angebunden sind:







Ich kann bei V15 und 15.1 die gelben Anzeigen momentan bei mir nach Abwahl jedenfalls nicht mehr feststellen.

Allerdings weiß ich auch, dass es in einem Thread schon einmal eine Diskussion darüber gab und da war damit nicht die komplette "gelbe Pest" abgestellt.
Dürfte hier und folgende Posts gewesen sein: TIA Portal V14..V16 Wunschliste [Diskussion]
Dort war noch die Rede von V13. Bei V14 wurde dort auch schon von Abstellbarkeit gesprochen. 

Zumindest werden bei mir die gelben Dinger auch an den dort erwähnten Stellen, wie Variablen und Bausteineingängen, nicht mehr angezeigt.


----------



## ducati (25 März 2019)

Habs grad für 15.1.0.1 unter AWL getestet. Die gelbe Pest ist weg!!! Es passieren noch Zeichen und Wunder...

Nur steigen wir aus verschiedenen Gründen aber nicht auf 15.1 um... Obwohl, das wär schon nen triftiger Grund... 

Gruß.


----------



## SPSKILLER (26 März 2019)

Hi zusammen,

ich hatte letzte Woche auch ein sonderbares Erlebnis mit TIA V14SP1. 

Eine Ende 2018 in Betrieb genommenen Anlage enthält ein Ventil zur Nachspeisung eines Beckens mit Stadtwasser. 
Am „Auto Auf“ Eingang des Ventils ist ein SR Flipflop in FUP verschaltet. 
Die Funktion wurde getestet und abgehakt. 

Letzte Woche wurde eine noch fehlende Filteranlage geliefert. 
Diese musste nun auch noch in Betrieb genommen werden, um die Anlage komplett fertig zu haben.

Hat soweit auch alles geklappt, bis der Kunde am Tag darauf anrief, und meinte, die Nachspeisung würde nicht mehr funktionieren.

Also habe ich mir mal das Programm angeschaut, und siehe da...

Die Verbindung des o.g. Flipflops zum „Auto Auf“ Eingang des Ventils war weg.
Das Flipflop samt vorgeschalteter Logik war jetzt über dem Ventilbaustein zu sehen.
Ausgang Q ging ins Leere.
Am Ventileingang stand false.

So kann die Automatik ja nicht funktionieren.

Es ist nur so, dass das Netzwerk für das Nachspeiseventil während der kompletten IBN des Filters „zugeklappt“ war.
Es war ja schon in Betrieb genommen, und hat mit der Filterlogik nix zu tun.

Wenn ich die Verbindung zwischen Flipflop und Ventilbaustein von Hand lösche, dann erscheint das Flipflop mit leerem Ausgang unter dem Ventilbaustein, nicht drüber.

Ist sowas bei Euch auch schon passiert?
Das ist ja gefährlich.

Grüße

Micha


----------



## ducati (26 März 2019)

Ich hatte mal nen "defektes" AWL Netzwerk in TIA V13 SP1 Upd9. Konnte nicht übersetzt werden, obwohl kein Fehler drin war. Kompletten Code rausgelöscht, konnte immer noch nicht übersetzt werden. Erst nach dem Löschen vom Netzwerk und neu einfügen gings wieder...

Manchmal passiert halt Quatsch beim TIA, deshalb würde ich auch nie empfehlen, das TIA für "wichtige" Anlagen zu verwenden. Dafür ist 300/400er deutlich besser geeignet...

Gruß.


----------



## SPSKILLER (26 März 2019)

Nun, ich persönlich würde damit nicht mal mein Garagentor automatisieren.
Aber meistens werden die Rahmenbedingungen ja von anderen geschaffen...


----------



## Zombie (26 März 2019)

hucki schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Dinger mittlerweile an diese Einstellungen mit angebunden sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die gelbe Pest war bei mir erst verschwunden, nachdem ich auch den oberen Haken bei "Abgeschnittene Texte komplett anzeigen" weggemacht habe


----------



## Paul (26 März 2019)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Die Verbindung des o.g. Flipflops zum „Auto Auf“ Eingang des Ventils war weg.
> Das Flipflop samt vorgeschalteter Logik war jetzt über dem Ventilbaustein zu sehen.
> Ausgang Q ging ins Leere.


Ich hab das jetzt mal spaßeshalber ausprobiert.
Ich kann tatsächlich in einem FUP Netzwerk ein Bit "Frei in die Landschaft" hängen.
Wahnsinn. Jeden Sch... meckert das TIA an. 
Aber bei so was: Übersetzen -- >  0 Warnungen, 0 Fehler
Wie wird so ein "Geisterbit" überhaupt vom Programm interpretiert?
Gar nicht?
Zufällig?
Abhängig vom letzten VKE, auch wenn gar keine FUP-Linie vorhanden ist?

Dass sich das "eigenmächtig" geändert hat / haben soll ist wieder eine andere Sache.
Ist wirklich sicher, dass das nicht jemand bei der IBN mal schnell plattgemacht hat und vergessen hat es wieder scharf zu machen?

Aber eigentlich muss man sich so wie so wundern dass das überhaupt alles so funktioniert und nicht öfter mal ein Bit "umkippt".
Wenn bei einer Musik CD mal ein Bit aus der Reihe tanzt, dann kommt halt ein schräger Ton
Wenn bei einem Servo ein Bit aus der Reihe tanzt dann fährt er statt 0,1mm 1000,01mm
Oder aus "Setze Freigabe" wird "Setze Sofortstopp"
Und trotzdem hört man eigentlich selten was aus der Richtung.


----------



## SPSKILLER (26 März 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> Dass sich das "eigenmächtig" geändert hat / haben soll ist wieder eine andere Sache.
> Ist wirklich sicher, dass das nicht jemand bei der IBN mal schnell plattgemacht hat und vergessen hat es wieder scharf zu machen?



das ist 100%ig sicher.
Wenn ich die Automatik aus irgendeinem Grund nicht gewollt hätte, dann hätte ich es in Betriebsart Hand geschaltet...

Das Ventil hat mit dem Filter nix zu tun, außer dass es, wie die Filterlogik auch, im FB Wasserbecken programmiert ist.
Dieses Netzwerk war die ganze Zeit zugeklappt.

Ausserdem war das Flipflop über dem Ventilbaustein.
Wenn ich die Verbindung von Hand lösche, dann erscheint es drunter!?

Wird wohl niemals rauskommen was das war, aber in Zukunft werde ich bei TIA Projekten alle Netzwerke nochmals Überfliegen, bevor ich eine Anlage verlasse.


----------



## Paul (26 März 2019)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Wird wohl niemals rauskommen was das war.


Das sehe ich auch so





SPSKILLER schrieb:


> .....aber in Zukunft werde ich bei TIA Projekten alle Netzwerke nochmals Überfliegen, bevor ich eine Anlage verlasse.


Hmm, wenn dir da wirklich beim überfliegen was ins Auge springt, dann bist entweder ein Wunderknabe oder deine Programme sind wirklich sehr, sehr klein


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 März 2019)

Wenn die gelbe Pest jetzt weg sein sollte, habe ich einen ganz heißen Tipp an Siemens was man stattdessen nehmen könnte.

Mr. Automation-Klammer


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 März 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn die gelbe Pest jetzt weg sein sollte, habe ich einen ganz heißen Tipp an Siemens was man stattdessen nehmen könnte.
> 
> Mr. Automation-Klammer
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 45059



Die Hilfen sind sogar sinnvoll:


Mann kann irgendetwas übersetzen, so kommt es mir auch immer vor
Mann kann TIA direkt abstürzen lassen, so hat man die Möglichkeit vorher zu speichern.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 März 2019)

Auch wegen des meiner Meinung nach nicht immer 100%ig funktionierenden On-/Offline Vergleichs (TIA Online/Offline Vergleich bei Änderungen der Hardwarekonfiguration) glaube ich z.B. dass die Hardwarekonfiguration erst "wirklich" übersetzt wird, wenn es dann auch in die SPS geladen wird.

Ich habe leider keine Test 1500er zum Experimentieren, andernfalls würde ich das selber noch mal ausprobieren ob und wann es da Probleme gibt.


----------



## Paul (26 März 2019)

Hatte gestern mal wieder ein Phänomen der besonderen Art mit TIA V13

Kunde ruft an: Schick mir mal das aktuelle Programm von Maschine ABC123 
Ok, kein Problem.
Ich schaue nach ob es evtl. schon im Archivordner vorhanden ist -- > NEIN
Also Programm mit TIA öffnen -- > Archivieren
TIA sagt: Programm schon vorhanden, überschreiben?
Hää? naja, von mir aus...
Dann will ich die ZAP-Datei an die Mail anhängen, ist aber im Archivordner nicht zu finden.
Hää? naja, vielleicht hab ich`s ja doch in einem anderen Ordner gespeichert.
Also nochmal, diesmal extra genau aufgepasst
Wieder die Meldung: Programm schon vorhanden, überschreiben?
JA, überschreiben.
Wieder kein Programm mit Namen "Kunde Hans ABC123" zu finden.
Gibt`s doch gar nicht. Mal nach Datum sortiert anschauen...
Siehe da. exakt mit dem richtigem Zeitstempel existieren 2(!)  zap13 Dateien mit gleichem (!) Namen
ABER: Die heißen nicht "Kunde Hans ABC123" sondern "Kunde Karl XYZ 789" (Ist ein wirklich existierendes Programm)
TIA noch mal neu gestartet, noch mal archiviert -- > Alles so wie es sein soll.

TIA V13 ist für diese Aktion neu gestartet worden, war als nicht so, dass an dem Tag schon 20 Projekte offen waren.
Und das Projekt "Kunde Karl XYZ 789" schon gar nicht.

Dummerweise habe ich die beiden "falschen" Dateien schon gelöscht.
Ich hätte mal nachschauen sollen ob wenigstens Name und Programmcode zusammengepasst haben, ist aber leider zu spät.
Das Verhalten lässt sich auch nicht reproduzieren.

Eigentlich habe ich habe ich gedacht ich hätte mich mit TIA inzwischen halbwegs zusammengerauft
aber solche Sachen lassen wieder starke Zweifel aufkommen......


----------



## Ralle (26 März 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> H
> Eigentlich habe ich habe ich gedacht ich hätte mich mit TIA inzwischen halbwegs zusammengerauft
> aber solche Sachen lassen wieder starke Zweifel aufkommen......



Ich vermute darin den Grund, dass von Siemens jedes Jahr eine neue Version angeliefert wird. Da kann man die alte beiseite legen und den Code vergammeln lassen. Was interessiert Siemens V13, die sind mit V15.1 beschäftigt und arbeiten schon an der nächsten Version. Wenn wir Glück haben gibts noch mal ein Update für die V14 und V15, aber ich denke, die werden es wie Apple machen, nur die letzten 2 Versionen werden noch gepflegt. 
Schöne neue Welt. Wartet nur, wenn die erst mit KI4.0 ankommen, dann fliegen uns die Laptops um die Ohren.


----------



## ducati (28 März 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Auch wegen des meiner Meinung nach nicht immer 100%ig funktionierenden On-/Offline Vergleichs (TIA Online/Offline Vergleich bei Änderungen der Hardwarekonfiguration) glaube ich z.B. dass die Hardwarekonfiguration erst "wirklich" übersetzt wird, wenn es dann auch in die SPS geladen wird.
> 
> Ich habe leider keine Test 1500er zum Experimentieren, andernfalls würde ich das selber noch mal ausprobieren ob und wann es da Probleme gibt.



Also bei ner S7-1500 übersetzte ich immer mit "Hardware und Software (nur Änderungen)" und lade dann mit "Hardware und Software (nur Änderungen)" vermutlich deshalb sind mir da noch nie Online/Offline Unterschiede aufgefallen. Allerdings öffter mal CPU-Stops beim Laden, weil da dann doch irgendwas in der Hardware sich warum auch immer übersetzt hat.

Bei Comfortpanels übersetzte ich immer mit "Software (komplett übersetzten)" und Lade dann mit "Software (komplett laden)". Sonst geht da bei den Panels oft garnichts...

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (28 März 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich vermute darin den Grund, dass von Siemens jedes Jahr eine neue Version angeliefert wird. Da kann man die alte beiseite legen und den Code vergammeln lassen. Was interessiert Siemens V13, die sind mit V15.1 beschäftigt und arbeiten schon an der nächsten Version. Wenn wir Glück haben gibts noch mal ein Update für die V14 und V15, aber ich denke, die werden es wie Apple machen, nur die letzten 2 Versionen werden noch gepflegt.
> Schöne neue Welt. Wartet nur, wenn die erst mit KI4.0 ankommen, dann fliegen uns die Laptops um die Ohren.



Ich arbeite jetzt seit 2 Jahren ausschliesslich im TIA mit V13Sp1Upd9 (natürlich sonst noch sehr viele Anlagen mit 300/400 unter Step7 5.5) und rüste sogar die SPS-Firmware auf 1.8.4 runter... von daher habe ich mich an das Verhalten gewöhnt. Und wenn man nicht ständig irgendwas rumprobiert, stürzt das TIA eigentlich auch eher selten ab. Also man mach mit der Zeit intuitiv nur noch das, wos nicht abstürzt 

Also ich bin ganz froh, dass es für V13 keine Updates mehr gibt, allerdings HSPs sollten sie schon noch anbieten, machen sie aber leider auch nicht. Und das nervt mich langsam...

Gruß.


----------



## Ralle (28 März 2019)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich arbeite jetzt seit 2 Jahren ausschliesslich im TIA mit V13Sp1Upd9 (natürlich sonst noch sehr viele Anlagen mit 300/400 unter Step7 5.5) und rüste sogar die SPS-Firmware auf 1.8.4 runter... von daher habe ich mich an das Verhalten gewöhnt. Und wenn man nicht ständig irgendwas rumprobiert, stürzt das TIA eigentlich auch eher selten ab. Also man mach mit der Zeit intuitiv nur noch das, wos nicht abstürzt
> 
> Also ich bin ganz froh, dass es für V13 keine Updates mehr gibt, allerdings HSPs sollten sie schon noch anbieten, machen sie aber leider auch nicht. Und das nervt mich langsam...
> 
> Gruß.



U.a. deshalb wirst du bald auch wechseln müssen. Aber immerhin kannst du V14, Va5 und evtl. sogar V15.1 auslassen.  Aber es geht ja schon los, wenn du bei einem Kunden eine Änderung an einer bestehenden V14-Anlage machen sollst (hatte ich vor 3 Wochen). Das ist Streß pur.


----------



## ducati (29 März 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> U.a. deshalb wirst du bald auch wechseln müssen. Aber immerhin kannst du V14, Va5 und evtl. sogar V15.1 auslassen.  Aber es geht ja schon los, wenn du bei einem Kunden eine Änderung an einer bestehenden V14-Anlage machen sollst (hatte ich vor 3 Wochen). Das ist Streß pur.



Für den Notfall hab ich noch ne V15.1 VM dabei  Eigentlich wollten wir auf V15.1 wechseln, ist aber verschoben, vielleicht auf V16, soll ja noch dieses Jahr kommen. Dort sollen SEHR VIELE GRÖSSERE Änderungen zum HMI enthalten sein. Von daher wart ich vielleicht besser auf V16 SP1 

Bisher fahren wir ganz gut damit, dass eigentlich alle unsere Anlagen V13SP1Upd9 sind. Aber die Einschläge mit Kundenwünschen und inkompatibler Hardware kommen leider näher. Aktuell würde nen TP1500 Cofortpanel sicher das KO Kriterium sein, aber aktuell setzen wir echer TP1200 ein...

Gruß.


----------



## Zombie (1 April 2019)

Zombie schrieb:


> Die gelbe Pest war bei mir erst verschwunden, nachdem ich auch den oberen Haken bei "Abgeschnittene Texte komplett anzeigen" weggemacht habe



Leider taucht der Mist in ein paar Feldern immer noch auf. Z.B. wenn ich einen Variablennamen eingeben möchte. Dann hab ich das verdammte Feld immer noch vor der Nase.


----------



## hucki (1 April 2019)

Zombie schrieb:


> Leider taucht der Mist in ein paar Feldern immer noch auf. Z.B. wenn ich einen Variablennamen eingeben möchte.


Hättest Du bitte einen Screenshot zum Nachvollziehen?
Hab' an verschiedenen Stellen gesucht und bei mir kamen sie bis dato nicht mehr zum Vorschein.


----------



## Zombie (1 April 2019)

In den anderen Eingebefedern ist es ja schon weg, aber trotzdem verschwindet es nicht überall.


----------



## hucki (1 April 2019)

Ist das 'ne PLC-Variablentabelle? (Kann man auf dem Screenshot leider nicht erkennen)
Wenn ja, bei mir ist da nix. 

Vielleicht gibt's ja noch irgend 'ne Einstellung, die sich bei uns unterscheidet. 
Deshalb frag' ich, um vorher erst mal prüfen zu zu können, ob es bei mir dort auch noch ist.

Hier ist z.B. auch noch was für Variableninfos:


----------



## Zombie (2 April 2019)

Genau, Das ist eine PLC Variablentabelle.

Das Ding gibt an, wieviele Stellen man noch eingeben könnte für den Namen.

Die Einstellung für die Variableninformation habe ich auch schon auf Ausblenden stehen. Scheint damit nichts zu tun zu haben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 April 2019)

Also es ist soweit, ich sitze seit einigen Tagen/Wochen an unserer ersten größeren TIA Projekt 1500ér F-CPU mit WinCC Runtime und 5 Comfort Panel.
Alles in V15.1.

Und was soll ich sagen, es funktioniert alles irgendwie soweit aber die Arbeit ist sowas von ineffizient.

Was es für mich so richtig ineffizient macht ist, das CPU, Runtime und die ganzen Panel links in dem Projektbaum sind. Wenn alle aufgeklappt sind, 
ist es sowas von chaotisch und man muss dermaßen aufpassen, das man auch ja im richtigen Panel ist. Und man ist nur noch am hoch- und 
runterscrollen bzw. Fenster rund um das Programmierfenster am verschieben. Das war oder ist bei WinCC flex viel komfortabler und schneller.
Einfach mit ALT - TAB z.B. vom SCL Editor zum entsprechenden WinCC springen. Fertig.
Dafür ist es im Gegenzug natürlich komfortabel, einfach alle Panel und die CPU markieren, übersetzen und laden.

Bei dem Siemens Automation Tool, welches ich für Firmwareupdates nutze, musste ich mittlerweile auch feststellen, das die
Sicherung einer CPU auch einen Stop erfordert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 April 2019)

..........


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 April 2019)

So ein Mist,

wenn ich mein PLC Programm ( 1511F + V15.1 ) einfach einmal nur gesamtübersetze ( ohne eine Änderung gemacht zu haben ),
so wird man beim nächsten mal laden gezwungen, die CPU zu stoppen ???

Lade ich es dann, tu es direkt noch einmal gesamtübersetzen und möchte es dann wieder laden, so möchte er wieder einen Stopp.

Das ist ja eine Zumutung. Ich habe jetzt auf jeden Fall immer sehr lange Wartepausen, bis mal keine Paletten kommen und ich stoppen
kann.


----------



## ducati (9 April 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> So ein Mist,
> 
> wenn ich mein PLC Programm ( 1511F + V15.1 ) einfach einmal nur gesamtübersetze ( ohne eine Änderung gemacht zu haben ),
> so wird man beim nächsten mal laden gezwungen, die CPU zu stoppen ???
> ...




Warum machst Du denn PLC-Gesamtübersetzen?

Bei der SPS mache ich eigentlich immer "Hardware und Software nur Änderungen"

Beim Panel ist klar, immer "Gesamtübersetzen"...

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 April 2019)

> Warum machst Du denn PLC-Gesamtübersetzen?



Ja, das ist halt so seit 20 Jahren in meinem Kopf ( WinCC flex sei Dank ).


----------



## Howard (9 April 2019)

bei einer F-CPU sorgt das Gesamtübersetzen ja auch für neuen F-Code - das geht ja eh nur über Stop laden


----------



## ducati (9 April 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, das ist halt so seit 20 Jahren in meinem Kopf ( WinCC flex sei Dank ).



Bei der SPS kannst das knicken...

Mir ist kein Grund bekannt, warum man bei der SPS ständig Gesamtübersetzen müsste...

Vielleicht mal bei Änderung vom SPS-Typ, oder wenn man viele Bausteine irgendwo her kopiert hat...

Hast Du irgendwelche speziellen Gründe dafür?

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 April 2019)

> Hast Du irgendwelche speziellen Gründe dafür?



==>



> Zitat von *DeltaMikeAir*
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, das ist halt so seit 20 Jahren in meinem Kopf ( WinCC flex sei Dank ).



==>

Ein Umdenken muss wohl stattfinden


----------



## ducati (9 April 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ein Umdenken muss wohl stattfinden



Ja...

falls Du beim Änderungsübersetzen Probleme hättest, wär ich an den Infos gern interessiert...

Trotzdem, TIA will auch beim Änderungsübersetzen abundzu, ohne Vorwarnung, ohne ersichtlichen Grund, nen CPU-Stop plus dieses leidige Reinitialisieren der DBs...

Auf jeden Fall muss Deine Speicherkarte mehr als 50% freien Platz haben, sonst gibts da ständig Probleme. Ansonsten immer mal lieber kleinere Änderungen übersetzen/laden.

Auch ne Frage der Arbeitsweise, ich mach eher kleinere Änderungen die ich dann übersetze/lade/teste...

Sachen wie Webserver sind auch der Tod fürs Laden im RUN...

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 April 2019)

> falls Du beim Änderungsübersetzen Probleme hättest, wär ich an den Infos gern interessiert...



Nein, beim Änderungsübersetzen kommt beim Versuch des Ladens die Meldung, das Online und Offline alles gleich
ist und aus diesem Grund nicht geladen wird.

Danke für deine weiteren Tipps.


----------



## Zombie (14 Oktober 2019)

Ich hab nen DB mit einem Array das 200 Einträge einer UDT enthält. In den UDTs sind neben Bool, Int und Word auch Strings drin die auf dem Visupanel angezeigt werden sollen.
Die Startwerte sind eingetragen.
Beim kompilieren des DBs schmiert TIA jedesmal ab. 
Musste die "Sonderzeichen" ä,ö,ü und ß in den Strings ersetzen, erst dann ging das übersetzen.

WTF?! Wir sind hier in Deutschland, das ist normale Sprache und kein Grund abzukacken.


----------



## Paul (14 Oktober 2019)

Vor allem weil TIA, zu meiner großen Überraschung, in der Symbolik und im Deklarationsteil ä, ö, ü..... klaglos frisst.


----------



## Crack123 (14 Oktober 2019)

Darf man fragen welche Version da verwendet wurde ?

Mir wurde angetragen das dass letzte Update der zb. V15.1 das ganze schon wieder sehr instabil macht.


----------



## Howard (14 Oktober 2019)

Moin,


Zombie schrieb:


> ...Musste die "Sonderzeichen" ä,ö,ü und ß in den Strings ersetzen, erst dann ging das übersetzen.


naja, ein String ist da halt auch falsch. Das sagt dir TIA ja auch in Form einer Warnung. Crashen hätte es natürlich trotzdem nicht dürfen, aber es ist wahrscheinlich an den 200 Warnungen verreckt, die du damit erzeugt hast.
Wenn du Umlaute verwenden musst, dann nehme einfach den WString - dafür ist er u.a. da.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Oktober 2019)

*FAQ: Welche Inkompatibilitäten bestehen zwischen Windows und WinCC (TIA Portal)?
*
Achtung: Auch Infos zu Win7 in Kombination mit Framework 4.7:

https://support.industry.siemens.co...indows-und-wincc-(tia-portal)-?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## M-Ott (16 Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mich ja lange zurückgehalten, aber jetzt muss ich mal von meinen jüngsten Erfahrungen berichten:
Ich habe 3 Stunden nach dem Grund gesucht, warum ein TIA beim übersetzen einer Station mit Safety abstürzt.
Heute des Rätsels Lösung:
In einem Netzwerk, dass ich aus einem anderen Projekt kopiert hatte, war noch ein Ausgang verwendet, dessen Adresse im aktuellen Projekt kein F-DQ war. Der Ausgang wurde sowohl in der Variablentabelle als auch im Editor gelb unterlegt angezeigt, obwohl er überhaupt nicht vorhenden war, schon gar nicht als F-DQ.
Warum TIA das nicht prüft und ggf. eine Fehlermeldung ausgibt, sondern einfach komplett abstürzt werde ich nie verstehen.


----------



## blimaa (25 Oktober 2019)

mit dem aktuellsten TIA 15.1:
Wenn ichmeine Visualisierung zu meinem IPC377E  runterladen will, muss ich immer schön rechte Maustaste auf das Gerät und dann Laden in Gerät ....
Will mal kurz was ausprobieren und dann auf Button "Laden in Gerät" oben klicke stürzt mir der Sch.. ab! :sb8:


----------



## Zombie (5 Februar 2020)

Was für ein Scheiß ist denn der Online Offline Vergleich?

Anstatt nur einer Variable am FB Eingang hab ich mittels einer Und Verbindung im KOP ne zweite Variable dran gemacht.
Auf einmal ist das Netzwerk ein komplett neues und ein entsprechendes Netzwerk konnte nicht gefunden werden. 
Alle Netzwerke danach sind ebenfalls nicht mehr identisch, obwohl alle danach absolut gleich sind.

Was ist das dann für ein Vergleich wenn er nur Scheiße baut.

F@%$ TIA.

Man sollte denjenigen der entschieden hat TIA zu erschaffen mit seinen Weichteilen an der Brücke aufhängen und dort als Erinnerung hängen lassen, wie damals die Piraten.
Eine absolute Unverschämtheit ist das.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2020)

Ich bin ganz schön frustriert gerade.

Ich soll unser Standardprogramm für Palettieranlagen ( Getränkekisten / Weinkartons ) von Step7 Classic (300ér) auf TIA V15.1 ( 1500ér ) hochrüsten.
Projektierung habe ich migriert und bin dort schon auf einige größere Stolperstellen gestoßen. z.b. kann man an unseren Palettierern Sorten-DB´s
mittels einer speziellen WinCC flex Seite selber anlegen und kopieren ( mittels SFC22/23 CREAT_DB/DEL_DB ). In TIA gibt es ja z.B. für den CREATE_DB
einen Nachfolger, nur das DB-Nummernband ist dort eingeschränkt auf 60.000 - 60.999, während es bei Classic noch frei wählbar war. Das ist schon
mal ein großer Mist, aber ok. Mit viel TIPP-Arbeit machbar.

Nun habe ich eine ältere 1500ér zum testen auf dem Tisch ( 511-1AK00 ) mit FW1.8.5. Lief alles schon ganz gut. Vorhin wollte ich laden, dann blieb das Ladefenster
ca. 30 Minuten stehen auf ( wird geladen, bitte warten ). Nach 30 Minuten habe ich dann doch mal auf abbrechen gedrückt => CPU geht auf Stopp, CPU Fenster meldet
Memory Card empty. Super.

Laden kann ich dass Programm auch nicht mehr


> Das Laden der Hardware-Konfiguration ist fehlgeschlagen (0020 -3 2 0). Bitte überprüfen Sie den Diagnosepuffer der Ziel-Hardware.



Diagnosespeicher auf der CPU sagt:


> Memory Card evaluation error: Load memory not accepted or cannot be created...



Siemens FAQ sagt, Formatieren Sie die Memory Card mittels der CPU auf das "spezielle" FAT32 Format => geht nicht, weil meine CPU diese Funktion noch
nicht an Board hat.
https://support.industry.siemens.co...wie-kann-sie-repariert-werden-?dti=0&lc=de-DE

Im TIA Portal kann ich die CPU markieren und auf diese Memory Card im CF-Reader ziehen, TIA sagt dann Ladevorgang abgeschlossen ( Fehler 0; Warnungen 0 ),
stecke ich die Memory Card dann in die CPU, so sagt diese "empty Memory Card"

:-(

Hat noch jemand eine Idee, ansonsten hat sich das Projekt "Natürlich, man kann ein S7-300 Projekt ganz einfach auf eine 1500ér migrieren" für heute erledigt.


----------



## ChristophD (28 April 2020)

versuch das formatieren über das Display der CPU dort gibt es das auch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2020)

ChristophD schrieb:


> versuch das formatieren über das Display der CPU dort gibt es das auch.



Kannst du mir mal einen Tipp geben wo? Ich habe es bei einer aktuelleren mal gemacht, bei der habe ich mich jetzt
durch das Mäusekino durchgearbeitet aber nichts gefunden


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2020)

In dem FAQ steht, es geht auch über das TIA Portal, kannst du mir sagen wie?

https://support.industry.siemens.co...wie-kann-sie-repariert-werden-?dti=0&lc=de-DE


> Falls Sie das Dateisystem (versteckte Dateien) der SIMATIC Memory Card  gelöscht haben, kann die Speicherkarte nur noch mit einer S7-1500  CPU, *mit TIA Portal* oder einer S7-1200 repariert bzw. formatiert werden.


----------



## ChristophD (28 April 2020)

TIA:
Online & Diagnose -> Funktionen -> Memory Card formatieren

Display:
Settings (Schraubenschlüssel) -> Card Handling -> Format Memory Card


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2020)

> Display:
> Settings (Schraubenschlüssel) -> Card Handling -> Format Memory Card



Den Punkt gibt es bei meiner CPU nicht, ich meine auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass dies erst ab entweder bestimmter FW
oder bestimmten CPU Typ geht. Meine ist ja eine ganz alte ( AK00 )



> TIA:
> Online & Diagnose -> Funktionen -> Memory Card formatieren



Gut versteckt 
Das hat funktioniert. Sie wurde formatiert und ich konnte das Programm wieder laden.

Schade das TIA nicht erkennt, dass die SD nicht mehr lauffähig ist, wenn ich per Drag and Drop das Programm
auf die SD ziehe. Also dass TIA das erkennt => meldet und mir gleich anbietet, zu formatieren


----------



## ChristophD (28 April 2020)

weil für die TIA die Karte nur ein Fat System ist , wie auch ein USBStick.
Die Prüfung selber findet in der CPU über die versteckten Files statt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2020)

ChristophD schrieb:


> weil für die TIA die Karte nur ein Fat System ist , wie auch ein USBStick.
> Die Prüfung selber findet in der CPU über die versteckten Files statt.



Ok, verstehe.
Ist es denn so, dass man die Karte erst ab einer bestimmten FW direkt formatieren kann?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2020)

OK, habe es gerade gefunden, es geht erst ab:

*Update V2.0.1 CPUs und V2.0.0 Displays*



> *Neue Features mit Firmware V2.0:*
> 
> S7-1500 CPUs
> 
> ...



So hoch kann ich meine nicht hochrüsten ( max V1.8.5 )


----------



## ChristophD (28 April 2020)

nein nicht das ich wüsste und ich habe das auch schon mit den alten FW 1.8 gemacht


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2020)

ChristophD schrieb:


> nein nicht das ich wüsste und ich habe das auch schon mit den alten FW 1.8 gemacht



Guten Morgen Christoph,

ich habe nun auch das Display hochgerüstet auf V2.0.0 ( CPU auf V1.8.5 ), die Funktion "Formatieren" ist immer noch nicht vorhanden am Display der 1500ér, anscheinend
geht es tatsächlich erst ab CPU-FW 2.0.x


----------



## Matze001 (29 April 2020)

Blöde Frage am Rande. Warum tust Du es Dir an, mit einer solch alten CPU zu arbeiten?
Setz doch eine aktuelle ein, dann hast du schonmal diese Themen weg, und hast nur die normalen
Kinderkrankheiten an der Backe.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2020)

> Blöde Frage am Rande. Warum tust Du es Dir an, mit einer solch alten CPU zu arbeiten?


Weil ich sie hier habe ( damals als Starter Kit gekauft ) und zum austesten von Bausteinen sollte sie mir reichen.



> Setz doch eine aktuelle ein, dann hast du schonmal diese Themen weg, und hast nur die normalen


Ja, mit solchen Kinderkrankheiten muss ich mich halt auch auseinandersetzen um sie kennenzulernen, lieber hier
am Schreibtisch als später mal unter Druck an einer Anlage


----------



## Ralle (29 April 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz schön frustriert gerade.
> 
> Ich soll unser Standardprogramm für Palettieranlagen ( Getränkekisten / Weinkartons ) von Step7 Classic (300ér) auf TIA V15.1 ( 1500ér ) hochrüsten.
> Projektierung habe ich migriert und bin dort schon auf einige größere Stolperstellen gestoßen. z.b. kann man an unseren Palettierern Sorten-DB´s
> ...



Migrieren von 300-er ist erstmal ok, aber langfristig wirst du ganz sicher darauf kommen, dass es besser ist, einige Teile der Software neu zu entwickeln.
Verwendet ihr Siemens-Panels bzw. Siemens HMI? Dann würde ich von den erzeugten DB eher weggehen und das über Rezepturen lösen. Die kann man dann auch als CSV exportieren, importieren, sichern.
Bei einer anderen HMI gibt es vielleicht auch andere Möglichkeiten. SQL-Anbindung ist auch manchmal sinnvoll, wenn auch noch Daten weggeschrieben werden müssen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2020)

Hallo Ralle,

ja, die Erkenntnis habe ich auch seit gestern. Das Migrierte bekommt man nur mit Mühe und Not zum laufen. Einfache Sachen gehen,
klar. Aber alles spezielle nicht mehr ohne weiteres. Ich lösche nun das migrierte Projekt und fange bei 0 an. Es wäre ja eine Vorlage
für zukünftige Palettieranlagen und es ist schon OK, jetzt einmal Zeit zu investieren.

Mit dem migrierten Programm stoße ich auf immer mehr Probleme. Z.b. war dass erzeugen eines DB in der 300 zur Laufzeit, in der 1500ér azyklisch
usw. usw.

Daher muss man einmal komplett umdenken


----------



## Ralle (29 April 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Daher muss man einmal komplett umdenken



Ja, bestimmte "alte" Vorgehensweisen muß man (leider) über Bord werfen. Aber nach einer Weile hat man sich umgewöhnt. Verschwende nicht zu viel Zeit auf den Nachbau bestimmter Konstrukte (ich hatte auch je einen DB für ein Rezept). Das lohnt oft nicht.


----------



## Zombie (14 Mai 2020)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage am Rande. Warum tust Du es Dir an, mit einer solch alten CPU zu arbeiten?


Weil die der Kunde bereits hat und die Erweiterung seiner Anlage gerne in der selben Steuerung hätte.
Wir haben bald ein Projekt, wo der Kunde von uns zu Zeiten von V13 eine Anlage mit einer 1200er bekommen hat. 
Kleines Ding, 15 Meter Band, 5 Sortierklappen. Das möchte er auf 30 Meter und 11 Klappen erweitert haben und dafür die selbe CPU verwenden. Warum auch nicht muss ich sagen, die Anlage ist erst 5 Jahre alt. Erklär mal einem Kunden dass er nach 5 Jahren bereits alles neu kaufen muss, weil es zu alt ist.
Zum Glück hat der Kunde ein PG auf V13 das wir uns leihen können, ansonsten müsste ich das auf V15 hochrüsten, denn mittlerweile haben wir alles unter V15 in Rente geschickt.



Matze001 schrieb:


> Setz doch eine aktuelle ein, dann hast du schonmal diese Themen weg, und hast nur die normalen Kinderkrankheiten an der Backe.


Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn man für jeden kleinen Mist immer gleich alles neu machen kann/ muss. So eine Anlage muss auch mal 30 Jahre lang halten und Programmierbar bleiben.
CPU kaputt, kein Problem, bstell die selbe nochmal. Gibts nicht mehr, nur neue FW Version. Kein Problem, bestell die. Ohje, das dazugehörige Visupanel zeigt nix mehr an. Siemens sagt Panel zu alt, neu machen. Oder auch gut ist, Steuerung geht nach bespielen nicht mehr in Run weil zwei Bausteine nicht mehr zur Steuerung passen. Man konnte die Bausteine dann neu aus dem Katalog rausziehen und ersetzen und dann ging es auch wieder, aber sag das mal morgens um halb drei dem Instandhalter übers Telefon der gerade die CPU tauschen muss. Gehör adé.
Wenn Siemens alle 2 Jahre alles übern Haufen schmeißt, kannst du dir sicherlich vorstellen dass das nicht alle mitmachen. 
Einer meiner Kunden ist für seine InHouse Anlagen bereits von Siemens auf Beckhoff gewechselt. Die großen Anlagen sind von uns und bleiben auf Siemens, aber die anderen die die Verpackungen falten, Pakete umreifen und aufs Band schieben, Paletten stapeln und wickeln die er selbst wartet sind seit nem halben Jahr auf Beckhoff weil er einfach nicht mehr bereit ist wann immer was ersetzt werden muss alles neu zu machen.
Siemens hat sich hier in Europa mit S5 und S7 eine Marktmacht aufgebaut, die aktuell immer noch anhält. Aber irgendwann wenn Anlagen die mit V12 programmiert wurden den ersten Modernisierungszyklus durchlaufen und mit V32 nicht mehr programmiert werden können und man deshalb die komplette Steuerungskomponenten austauschen muss, wird das kein Kunde mitmachen.
Jedenfalls nicht von meinen, da bin ich mir sehr sicher. Siemens wird an TIA über kurz oder lang zu Grunde gehen wenn die das nicht endlich lassen.

Achja und Tia Frust,

dieser Baustein vergleich ist echt für die Katz. Kollege und ich müssen parallel am selben Projekt arbeiten. Vergleichen der Projekte ist dann nutzlos, weil alle Bausteine die er in seiem Projekt hat zu meinen unterschiedlich sind. Macht man die im Vergleich auf steht unten dass die Dingsdaten unterschiedlich sind. Was ein Mist. Soll man sich ein zusätzliches Symbol einfallen lassen um kenntlich zu machen dass der Code gleich ist. Bei 20 Bausteinen mag das kein Problem sein, aber mach das mal in einem Projekt mit fast 1000 Bausteinen


----------



## Matze001 (14 Mai 2020)

Hallo Zombie,

ich bezog mich mit der Frage warum eine alte CPU eingesetzt wird auf die Info von DeltaMikeAir das Standardsoftware von Step7 auf TIA portiert wird.
Dabei klang es für mich so, als wäre ein neuer Standard in der Mache - da auf alte Pferde zu setzen scheint mir nicht richtig zu sein.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Mike100 (11 Juni 2020)

Ich habe einen neuen Thread angelegt, in welchem ich TIA gnadenlos in Stücke zerreiße, unter anderem auch mit Hilfe von Siemens-Insider-Informationen:

SPS mit C/C++ *ohne* Editor/IDE programmieren

Wem das zu lange zu lesen ist, hier die Kurzfassung:

- Ich halte die monolithische Architektur von TIA für eine Totgeburt, und das Versions-Chaos für einen katastrophalen Trümmerhaufen.

- Ich halte Siemens Digital Industries für eine dysfunktionale Organisation, welche die Anforderungen der modernen Software-Entwicklung nicht mehr erfüllen kann.

- TIA kann nicht mehr gerettet werden, sondern muss mittelfristig abgelöst werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2020)

Mike100 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen neuen Thread angelegt, in welchem ich TIA gnadenlos in Stücke zerreiße, unter anderem auch mit Hilfe von Siemens-Insider-Informationen:
> 
> SPS mit C/C++ *ohne* Editor/IDE programmieren
> 
> ...



Deine Beiträge dieser Art betrachte ich langsam als unerwünschte Werbung!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Juni 2020)

Mike100 schrieb:


> Wem das zu lange zu lesen ist, hier die Kurzfassung:
> 
> - Ich halte die monolithische Architektur von TIA für eine Totgeburt, und das Versions-Chaos für einen katastrophalen Trümmerhaufen.
> 
> ...



Schön und gut und Zustimmung. Aber warum darüber aufregen und sich die Finger wund schreiben, denn es wird sich bei Siemens nichts ändern.

Außerdem ist das nicht nur beim TIA-Bereich so. Ich habe aktuell wieder ein PCS7 Projekt, und was da für Bugs enthalten sind, und wie Siemens auf Fehlerbeschreibungen reagiert, das spottet jeder Beschreibung. Nur mal kurz: Ich tippe in der Software ein "Hallo" sehe auf dem Bildschirm aber ein "Welt". Schließe ich das Programm und starte es neu, sehe ich das "Hallo". Aussage Siemens: Das ist eine Systemeigenschaft und so gewollt. Ich habe davon ein Video gemacht, vielleicht stelle ich das mal ein.
Dann Bugs in APL-Bausteinen die ich vor 3 Jahren gemeldet habe, Siemens sagt ist kein Fehler, Baustein aufgemacht und den Code Reverse-Engineerered, ist eindeutig falsch programmiert. Aktuelles Projekt mit aktueller APL: Fehler immer noch vorhanden.

Ich habs aufgegeben, mir ist das mittlerweile völlig egal.


----------



## zako (11 Juni 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Deine Beiträge dieser Art betrachte ich langsam als unerwünschte Werbung!



… zumindest ist hier beim TIA Frust gar nicht mal so verkehrt.
Er scheint ja sehr frustriert zu sein, dass SIEMENS  mit TIA Weltmarktführer ist und anspruchvollste HighEnd- Anlagen damit laufen.. :TOOL:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Juni 2020)

zako schrieb:


> … zumindest ist hier beim TIA Frust gar nicht mal so verkehrt.
> Er scheint ja sehr frustriert zu sein, dass SIEMENS  mit TIA Weltmarktführer ist und anspruchvollste HighEnd- Anlagen damit laufen.. :TOOL:



Ändert aber nichts daran, dass an TIA-Portal reichlich Verbesserungspotential besteht. Man kann aber mittlerweile damit arbeiten, ja.

Aber laut Produkttestern die auch hier im Forum unterwegs sind (oder waren), war TIA-Portal sogar schon in der V10.5 das Beste überhaupt. Wer diese Version jemals gestartet hat, weiß dass das wirklich nur ein Aprilscherz gewesen sein kann.


----------



## Ralle (12 Juni 2020)

zako schrieb:


> … zumindest ist hier beim TIA Frust gar nicht mal so verkehrt.
> Er scheint ja sehr frustriert zu sein, dass SIEMENS  mit TIA Weltmarktführer ist und anspruchvollste HighEnd- Anlagen damit laufen.. :TOOL:



Ja zako, aber leider hat er mit so einigen Aussagen Recht. Alles was Thomas oben zitiert, würde ich so unterschreiben. 
Ich hab mal die Nummer vom Chef der Automatisierungstechnik Siemens von ihm selbst bekommen. Wollte nach 2 oder 3 Jahren da anrufen, war nun ein ganz Anderer. Was bitte soll da rauskommen? Ergebnis: nette Unterhaltung 0 (NULL) Effekt. Kannst du voll knicken diese arme Hungertruppe! Und Siemens wird das schon noch bitter bereuen.


----------



## Guste (13 Juni 2020)

*Tia Frust*

Hallo zusammen Ich bin noch mit S5 großgeworden
  S7 5.5 funktioniert  WinCC für S7 300 Anwendungen funktioniert auch meistens.
  Nun haben wir, ich glaube 5 oder 6 Tia Versionen. Klasse oder.

  Mein SUS WinCCAdvance Upgrade auf V16 ging an die falsche E-Mail-Adresse. So nun muß ich warten bis das nächste Siemens Upgrade kommt so >Fa. Siemens< Vermutlich im Herbst 2020 lustig oder. 
  Gruß Guste


----------



## Heinileini (13 Juni 2020)

Guste schrieb:


> Mein SUS WinCCAdvance Upgrade auf V16 ging an die falsche E-Mail-Adresse.


Good moaning Mike100,

Mit DVD wäre das nicht passiert! 
Was soll's, Hauptsache, die Rechnung wird an die richtige Adresse geschickt. 

Gruss, Heinileini

PS:
Irgendwie erinnert mich das an das erste Päckchen, das vor Jahren per UPS an mich unterwegs war. 
Die hatten mir eine Karte in den Briefkasten gesteckt und angekreuzt war dort, dass die Sendung nicht zugestellt werden konnte, weil die Anschrift unvollständig sei.
Bis zu diesem Erlebnis wusste ich gar nicht, dass für die Zustellung von Päckchen noch vollständigere Anschriften erforderlich sind als für BenachrichtigungsKarten.
Durch meinen Anruf, sie sollten mir das Päckchen auf meine Kosten per Post zuschicken, muss ich sie wohl beim Ehrgeiz gepackt haben.
Sie haben daraufhin das Päckchen in der Firma abgeliefert, wo ich arbeitete. Wie sie die FirmenAnschrift ermittelt haben, ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel.
Der Datenschutz hat also schon nicht funktioniert, bevor er erfunden wurde.


----------



## Mrtain (13 Juni 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Good moaning Mike100



ROFLMAO


----------



## Zombie (26 Juni 2020)

Wenn man aus Versehen Strg+ Shift+ A drückt wenn man in einem Textfeld oder Schaltfläche den Text anpasst in V15 Upd4, werden die danach eingegebenen Kleinbuchstaben im Eingabefeld alle Groß dargestellt. 
Was mich daran verwundert, man kann das manchmal nicht rückgängig machen, indem man ein anderes Element anklickt. Die Buchstaben bleiben bei dem Textfeld alle groß, bis man TIA neustartet.


----------



## Zombie (2 Juli 2020)

Wir haben die Tage eine der neuen 1500er Steuerungen bekommen, bei denen das Display jetzt nicht mehr mit hochklappt. 
Wer hat sich denn das mit der Positionierung der Netzwerkports überlegt? 

Man konnte früher schon kaum an die Netzwerkkabel ran um sie abzuziehen ohne nen Schraubendreher zu verwenden, jetzt kommt man erst recht nicht mehr hin, auch mit Schraubendreher nicht mehr.

Die Abteilung Produktdesign bei Siemens müsste man zumachen, die haben ihren Job verfehlt.


----------



## Tommi (2 Juli 2020)

Zombie schrieb:


> Wir haben die Tage eine der neuen 1500er Steuerungen bekommen, bei denen das Display jetzt nicht mehr mit hochklappt.
> Wer hat sich denn das mit der Positionierung der Netzwerkports überlegt?
> 
> Man konnte früher schon kaum an die Netzwerkkabel ran um sie abzuziehen ohne nen Schraubendreher zu verwenden, jetzt kommt man erst recht nicht mehr hin, auch mit Schraubendreher nicht mehr.
> ...



Das war schon mal Thema, Lösung, glaube ich, ein Stil eines Eis am Stil als Lösetool


----------



## acid (2 Juli 2020)

Zombie schrieb:


> Wir haben die Tage eine der neuen 1500er Steuerungen bekommen, bei denen das Display jetzt nicht mehr mit hochklappt.
> Wer hat sich denn das mit der Positionierung der Netzwerkports überlegt?
> 
> Man konnte früher schon kaum an die Netzwerkkabel ran um sie abzuziehen ohne nen Schraubendreher zu verwenden, jetzt kommt man erst recht nicht mehr hin, auch mit Schraubendreher nicht mehr.
> ...



Hier wurde schon ein Lösungsvorschlag präsentiert: Die neue Hardware - Siemens-Geniestreich


----------



## Heinileini (2 Juli 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Das war schon mal Thema, Lösung, glaube ich, ein Stil eines Eis am Stil als Lösetool


Das hat wirklich Stil, Tommi! Und das Eis gibt's dann auf FirmenKosten! 

Andererseits, Respekt, wer's selber macht, z.B. einen Baumstamm zu nehmen und den Stiel mit der Stihl aus dem Vollen zu sägen!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Juli 2020)

Vermutlich gibt es dann von Siemens passende RJ45-Stecker die sich dort auch komfortabel stecken und entriegeln lassen, für 150 Euro das Stück. Vielleicht will man nicht mehr, dass die Leute einfache Büro-Netzwerkkabel verwenden.


----------



## Heinileini (2 Juli 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ... für 150 Euro das Stück.


Leider meinst Du den NettoPreis - da spart man nicht mal die € 3,78 durch den temporären MWSt-Schlenker, die man in das Eis investieren könnte.


----------



## JanB1 (2 Juli 2020)

Beim posten und schnacken mit PN/DP heut festgestellt dass ein fehlender Pointer-Fehler nur in einem bestimmten Projekt auftritt und in anderen Projekten nicht reproduzierbar ist, obwohl der Code des betreffenden Bausteins identisch und die DBs/Variablen sonst nirgends verwendet sind. Grrr...:sm10:


----------



## Guste (12 Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich warte ab bis die Tia Version 20 oder 21 auftaucht.  Ich denke ich bin dann in Rente. Aktuell ist es ja so, dass die Hardware S7 300 zu Spottpreisen verschleudert wird. Bei mir in der Fa. häufen sich die CPUs und E/A Baugruppen aus stillgelegten Anlagen. Die gehen ja nicht defekt. 

Gruß und schönen Sonntag
Guste


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juli 2020)

Guste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich warte ab bis die Tia Version 20 oder 21 auftaucht.  Ich denke ich bin dann in Rente. Aktuell ist es ja so, dass die Hardware S7 300 zu Spottpreisen verschleudert wird. Bei mir in der Fa. häufen sich die CPUs und E/A Baugruppen aus stillgelegten Anlagen. Die gehen ja nicht defekt.
> 
> Gruß und schönen Sonntag
> Guste



S5 ist noch billiger zu bekommen 
Mal ehrlich, deine Aussage ist eigentlich nur Polemik (nicht böse gemeint).


----------



## ducati (13 Juli 2020)

Guste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich warte ab bis die Tia Version 20 oder 21 auftaucht.  Ich denke ich bin dann in Rente. Aktuell ist es ja so, dass die Hardware S7 300 zu Spottpreisen verschleudert wird. Bei mir in der Fa. häufen sich die CPUs und E/A Baugruppen aus stillgelegten Anlagen. Die gehen ja nicht defekt.
> 
> Gruß und schönen Sonntag
> Guste





Blockmove schrieb:


> S5 ist noch billiger zu bekommen
> Mal ehrlich, deine Aussage ist eigentlich nur Polemik (nicht böse gemeint).



finde ich jetzt nicht...

Wenn man in nem Werk 200 Anlagen mit S7-300 hat und auch noch günstig an gebrauchte 300er drankommt, dann macht es durchaus Sinn, auch noch 20 weitere Anlagen mit S7-300 zu bauen...

Man kann ja dann evtl. Umsteigen, wenn die S7-1600 rauskommt und die S7-1500 abgekündigt wird 

So ähnlich machen wir das auch, nur nicht mit gebrauchten S7-300 sondern mit neuen.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (23 Juli 2020)

der ist gut:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109781057

Zuerst bauen und verkaufen sie die Dinger mit den ganzen Funktionen (die m.M. niemand braucht) und dann verkaufen sie, dass das jemand abschaltet... 

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Juli 2020)

> *Einmalige Härtung:*
> 
> 
> Deaktivierung ungenutzter Netzwerkports
> ...



Muss ich dafür bezahlen, dass Siemens mir dem Web-Server abschaltet.
Sie scheinen ja selber nicht viel davon zu halten den zu aktivieren.

Fehlt nur noch:
-Umstellung von Profinet auf Profibus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juli 2020)

Wir sind ja selber schuld, weil wir zu Dumm sind!


> SIMATIC Automatisierungssysteme bieten eine Vielzahl von Security-Features und -Konfigurationen zur Erhöhung des Security-Niveaus.
> *Leider werden diese Möglichkeiten im Feld oftmals nicht genutzt, da das entsprechende Know-How fehlt*.


----------



## ducati (23 Juli 2020)

Grundsätzlich würde ich es ja gut finden, wenn sich die Anlagen jemand anschaut, der viel davon versteht.

Nur die Punkte, die unter "einmalige Härtung" aufgeführt sind, sind einfach nur lächerlich. Da hat entweder ne ahnungsloser Praktikant das FAQ geschrieben, oder die ganze Geschichte ist einfach nur ne Lachnummer.

Und wenn da so jemand ankommt, und einfach mal Passworte in der CPU setzt, ohne zu wissen, was im Hintergrund alles dranhängt, dann wirds auch lustig, spätestens wenn der Errichter der Anlage mal demnächst kommt, und weder das Passwort besitzt noch das aktuelle Projekt... und auch die freie LAN-Buchse fürs PG nicht mehr funktioniert...

Für 5 SPSn kostet der Spaß 3600,-€ nagut. Dafür kann man auch nicht viel mehr erwarten...


----------



## Ralle (23 Juli 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würde ich es ja gut finden, wenn sich die Anlagen jemand anschaut, der viel davon versteht.
> 
> Nur die Punkte, die unter "einmalige Härtung" aufgeführt sind, sind einfach nur lächerlich. Da hat entweder ne ahnungsloser Praktikant das FAQ geschrieben, oder die ganze Geschichte ist einfach nur ne Lachnummer.
> 
> ...



Aber geil, über das Geschäftsmodell sollte ich auch mal nachdenken.
Die bei Siemens erfinden sich immer wieder neu, das muß man ihnen wirklich lassen.
Wenn du dann noch Unified in der Anlage drin hast, das per HTML5 läuft und Zertifikate und Passwörter und User-Management, dann wird's richtig bunt.
Und dann läuft das Zertifikat ab...

PS: Über Safety haben wir noch gar nicht gesprochen.
Hab gestern mal gelesen, was man ausfüllen und dokumentieren soll, wenn man einen S120 mit Safety in Gang setzt. das grenzt an Körperverletzung!
Dafür gibts dann die Safety-Police, 3 Servos für 3600€, Oder so.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Juli 2020)

Kleiner Hinweis für TIA Programmierer, welche SENTRON Geräte einsetzen ( Problem wird behoben in V17 ):
https://support.industry.siemens.co...e-ein-sentron-gerät-verwenden-?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Auch interessant ( Wie finde ich einen Programmierfehler der zu STOP geführt hat ):
https://support.industry.siemens.co...n-programmierfehler-ermitteln-?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Ist es nicht mehr möglich, direkt aus der Diagnose heraus zu der Stelle zu springen wo die CPU in STOP ging? Muss ich mal probieren.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Juli 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis für TIA Programmierer, welche SENTRON Geräte einsetzen ( Problem wird behoben in V17 ):


Könnte man das so deuten, dass es für die V16 schon keine Updates mehr gibt? Oder wird das Update auf V17 jetzt kostenfrei?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Juli 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Könnte man das so deuten, dass es für die V16 schon keine Updates mehr gibt? Oder wird das Update auf V17 jetzt kostenfrei?



Ich habe es jetzt mal so gedeutet, dass der Fehler zumindest in den <V17 Versionen nicht behoben wird.


----------



## Ralle (31 Juli 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt mal so gedeutet, dass der Fehler zumindest in den <V17 Versionen nicht behoben wird.



Ja, das ist die neueste Masche von Siemens. Ich hab einen Bug in WinCC Prof V15.1 gemeldet, der wird mit V17 behoben, schrieb man mir nach einigen Monaten. Ich hab bei meinem Siemens-Dealer nachgefragt, ob ich bei erscheinen von V17 das Update des WinCC-Servers und der 12 Clients inkl. meiner Entwicklerlizenz konstenlos bekomme, denn sonstkann ich ja den Bug nicht beseitigen. Da war erstmal Stille am Telefon. War natürlich eher rethorisch die Frage, würde mcih schon sehr wundern.  Totlal weltfremd inzwischen die Kollegen von Siemens.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Juli 2020)

Etwas Sarkasmus:
Bleibt die Entscheidung, neue Software bei der alte Bugs beseitigt wurden aber neue drin sind oder bei alter Software bleiben und wissen was man hat ( oder auch nicht )


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Juli 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt mal so gedeutet, dass der Fehler zumindest in den <V17 Versionen nicht behoben wird.



In Siemens-Sprech: Systemeigenschaft


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 August 2020)

Das Update bekommt man meist kostenlos wenn man mit dem Siemens Ansprechpartner verhandelt (war zumindest bei meiner alten Firma früher so). Aber die meisten haben doch sowieso einen SUS.
Aber so wie Ich das sehe fixt Siemens die Bugs immer nur in der neusten Version. Zwischen den Versionen mal irgendwelche Hotfixes... das dauert dort einfach alles zu lange.
Wenn Ich sehe, wir haben vor 2 Monaten gemeldet, das wenn ein S602 im Projekt ist, mit den neuen 1515 CPUs kein Upload mehr geht. Da hat sich seit dem nichts getan.


----------



## Ralle (4 August 2020)

Kollege arbeitet an einer Anlage mit TIA V15.1 und einer PC-Station mit WinCC Advanced. Auf der sripten wir so einiges in eine SQL-Datenbank. Heute hat es ihm 30000 Datensätze überschireben, obwohl er IMMER "Komplett Übersetzen" laufen läßt, bevor er das HMI neu überträgt. 

Ware doch mal SCHÖN, wenn Siemens es endich in den Griff bekommt, dass das Übersetzen IMMER korrekt funktioniert. Bei Teilübersetzen ging das ja noch nie, aber wie ich lernen durfte, sind auch Scripte generell und  jederzeit gefährdet.


----------



## Ralle (4 August 2020)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Das Update bekommt man meist kostenlos wenn man mit dem Siemens Ansprechpartner verhandelt (war zumindest bei meiner alten Firma früher so). Aber die meisten haben doch sowieso einen SUS.
> Aber so wie Ich das sehe fixt Siemens die Bugs immer nur in der neusten Version. Zwischen den Versionen mal irgendwelche Hotfixes... das dauert dort einfach alles zu lange.
> Wenn Ich sehe, wir haben vor 2 Monaten gemeldet, das wenn ein S602 im Projekt ist, mit den neuen 1515 CPUs kein Upload mehr geht. Da hat sich seit dem nichts getan.



Update von TIA V15.1 auf V17 inkl, Entwicklerlizenz von TIA Prof. und inkl. der Clients und der RT-Lizenzen? Für Lau?
Das habe ich noch niemals erlebt, in 30 Jahren nicht!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (4 August 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Update von TIA V15.1 auf V17 inkl, Entwicklerlizenz von TIA Prof. und inkl. der Clients und der RT-Lizenzen? Für Lau?
> Das habe ich noch niemals erlebt, in 30 Jahren nicht!



Wenn es ein Bug ist welcher nur in V17 behoben wird, und es vorher mal ging... Also bei uns (wie gesagt in der alten Firma) gab es das schon


----------



## MasterOhh (5 August 2020)

Diese unsinnige Abkassiererei bei der Entwicklungssoftware war einer der Gründe warum wir vor Jahren von Siemens weg sind. Ich habe immer noch eine VM mit WinXP auf meinem Laptop, weil ich nicht einsehe nochmals teures Geld für Step 7 auszugeben, nur damit ich es auf einem aktuellen OS betreiben kann. Das lösen andere Hersteller besser, die verdienen ihr Geld mit den Steuerungen die sie verkaufen und nicht damit die Entwickler zu schröpfen ....


----------



## ducati (6 August 2020)

wann kommt denn V17 ??? Macht ja keinen Sinn, jetzt noch V16 zu kaufen?


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> wann kommt denn V17 ??? Macht ja keinen Sinn, jetzt noch V16 zu kaufen?



Im Ernst, ich frage mich langsam ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, von denen was zu kaufen! *ROFL*Das ist der reinste Amateurladen, nur Marketing-Gewäsch und zusammengepopelte Software.
Die Katastrophe wird uns alle noch ereilen und ich möchte nicht in der Haut von Siemens stecken, wenn die ersten großen Player fragen warum in iheren Werken zig unterschiedliche Versionen vom TIA-Portal am Start sind und kaum jemand in der Lage ist den ganzen Schrott vernünftig am Laufen zu halten. Wenn du eine defekte Baugruppe auswechseln sollst und 3 Tage dafür brauchst, weil die CPU eine neue FW braucht, andere Baugruppen mit der aber nicht mehr laufen und daher auch ersetzt werden müssen, die SPS-Software dann u.U. Dinge anders behandelt, weil ab FW X.Y tiefgreifende Änderungen eingeführt wurden usw. Ich glaube wirklich nicht, das einer von den Sorglos-Marketingplapperern sowas überhaupt auf dem Schirm hat und es hat den Anschein, dass die echten Ingenieure bei Siemens schon lange aufgegeben haben, wenn die überhaupt noch welche am Start haben und nicht alles in Indien von Feldarbeitern zusammenfrickeln lassen.


----------



## ducati (6 August 2020)

Naja, wir baun ja alle Anlagen mit V13SP1... jetzt will ein Kunde aber V15.1 deshalb würd ich V16 kaufen. Es sei denn, in 2 Wochen kommt V17, dann kauf ich später V17 

Die Kunden sind bei uns die, die am wenigsten das Versionschaos als Problem ansehen... Die wollen am liebsten immer das "neueste". Weil "neu" klingt doch "cool", oder "besser"

Dass es selten "besser" wird, bzw. das "alte" Step7 Classic eigentlich "besser" ist, das wollen die garnicht hören 

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 August 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> wann kommt denn V17 ??? Macht ja keinen Sinn, jetzt noch V16 zu kaufen?



Angeblich "Später in 2020"


----------



## centipede (6 August 2020)

Kannst ruhig die 16 bestellen, V17 soll erst zum Jahreswechsel kommen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2020)

Dann auch besser eine laufende V16, wie eine V17 die erst
ein paar Updates braucht um laufen zu können.


----------



## ducati (6 August 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann auch besser eine laufende V16, wie eine V17 die erst
> ein paar Updates braucht um laufen zu können.



nee, geht ja nur um die Lizenz, programmiert wird ja mit V15.1


----------



## Zombie (10 August 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Im Ernst, ich frage mich langsam ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, von denen was zu kaufen! *ROFL*Das ist der reinste Amateurladen, nur Marketing-Gewäsch und zusammengepopelte Software.
> Die Katastrophe wird uns alle noch ereilen und ich möchte nicht in der Haut von Siemens stecken, wenn die ersten großen Player fragen warum in iheren Werken zig unterschiedliche Versionen vom TIA-Portal am Start sind und kaum jemand in der Lage ist den ganzen Schrott vernünftig am Laufen zu halten. Wenn du eine defekte Baugruppe auswechseln sollst und 3 Tage dafür brauchst, weil die CPU eine neue FW braucht, andere Baugruppen mit der aber nicht mehr laufen und daher auch ersetzt werden müssen, die SPS-Software dann u.U. Dinge anders behandelt, weil ab FW X.Y tiefgreifende Änderungen eingeführt wurden usw. Ich glaube wirklich nicht, das einer von den Sorglos-Marketingplapperern sowas überhaupt auf dem Schirm hat und es hat den Anschein, dass die echten Ingenieure bei Siemens schon lange aufgegeben haben, wenn die überhaupt noch welche am Start haben und nicht alles in Indien von Feldarbeitern zusammenfrickeln lassen.



Ich glaube das haben die echt nicht auf dem Schirm. Als unser Siemens Vertriebler hier seinen Antrittsbesuch hatte, hab ich das mal mit ihm erläutert, seine Antwort war, "Das hat mir noch kein Kunde gesagt". Mit erscheinen von V16 hab ich nun die 4te VM auf dem Rechner, nur dass ich alle meine Anlagen noch warten kann. 500Gig HDD und die Hälfte ist nur VM. Die werden sowas von auf die Nase fliegen.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (10 August 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Angeblich "Später in 2020"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 50659



Und ich hab gedacht das ich mit meinem Profilbild wenigstens halbwegs zukunftssicher unterwegs bin... :sc1:



Zum eigentlichen Thema:

Einer unserer Anlagenleiferanten hat auf einer Anlage irgendwelche Funktionen dazu gebastelt und dabei ein "Update" Von V14SP1 auf V16 gemacht. (Anlage nicht in meinem Zuständigkeitsbereich)

Als mir das erzählt wurde, habe ich nur folgendes gesagt: "Sehr mutig...."

Keine zwei Tage später wurde ich zu Rate gezogen weil es massive Probleme bei einem Rezepturwechsel gab. 
Irgend ein Wert wurde als "Außerhalb des zulässigen Bereich" angezeigt und nix hat funktioniert.
Und das bei jedem Rezept. 
Der Wert war aber definitiv im von der Visu definiertem Bereich...

Der Programmierer des Maschinenherstellers hat schon mehrere Stunden versucht das Problem über Fernwartung zu fixen...
Hab dann nochmal die Visu komplett übersetzt, geladen, alles ohne Ergebnis. 

Am Ende des Tages wurde der Fernwartungszugang gekappt und ich hab beide HMI und die SPS wieder auf V14  "downgegraded"
Siehe da, läuft wieder alles. :sb8:.

Die Änderung hatte natürlich nichts mit der Rezepturverwaltung zu tun.


----------



## ducati (11 August 2020)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Am Ende des Tages wurde der Fernwartungszugang gekappt und ich hab beide HMI und die SPS wieder auf V14  "downgegraded"
> Siehe da, läuft wieder alles. :sb8:.



Ja, da warn aber sicher die Aktualwerte weg, und waren die Rezepturen noch da?

Wir baun teilweise Anlagen, die sind echt heikel, müssen 24/365 laufen und verursachen bei nem Stillstand Millionenschäden...
Da kämpf ich auch gegen Windmühlen, wenn ich sage, dass man sowas nicht machen sollte. Was soll schon passieren? Andere Firmen machens einfach und ich werd als blöd hingestellt... Wie, du kannst das nicht, die Anlage auf ne aktuelle Version hochzuziehen? Die anderen können das...

Glaub vielen ist mitlerweile alles Scheiß egal...


----------



## Zombie (11 August 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, da warn aber sicher die Aktualwerte weg, und waren die Rezepturen noch da?
> 
> Wir baun teilweise Anlagen, die sind echt heikel, müssen 24/365 laufen und verursachen bei nem Stillstand Millionenschäden...
> Da kämpf ich auch gegen Windmühlen, wenn ich sage, dass man sowas nicht machen sollte. Was soll schon passieren? Andere Firmen machens einfach und ich werd als blöd hingestellt... Wie, du kannst das nicht, die Anlage auf ne aktuelle Version hochzuziehen? Die anderen können das...
> ...



Ich werd auch immer Blöd angeguckt, wenn im Gespräch mit anderen Firmen fällt, dass die ne Inbetriebnahme mit mehreren Leuten machen. Und ich doof daneben stehe und mich frage wie die das hinkriegen wollen, mit mehr als einem Programmierer auf der selben Steuerung zu arbeiten. Der Multiuser Mist ist ja nicht ausgereift bzw. so buggy, dass einem der Spaß vergeht wenn man am Tag 20 mal den PC neustarten muss.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (11 August 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, da warn aber sicher die Aktualwerte weg, und waren die Rezepturen noch da?
> 
> Wir baun teilweise Anlagen, die sind echt heikel, müssen 24/365 laufen und verursachen bei nem Stillstand Millionenschäden...
> Da kämpf ich auch gegen Windmühlen, wenn ich sage, dass man sowas nicht machen sollte. Was soll schon passieren? Andere Firmen machens einfach und ich werd als blöd hingestellt... Wie, du kannst das nicht, die Anlage auf ne aktuelle Version hochzuziehen? Die anderen können das...
> ...



Die Rezepturen sind am HMI (TP1200 Comfort) angelegt und im Flash gespeichert. (Würde ich jetzt nicht machen, aber ist halt so)
Wir haben auch ein Backup von den Rezepturen geladen, hat aber nichts gebracht. 
Werte waren alle da und in Ordnung. 

Der Wert war glaub ich 240 und der mögliche Bereich von  -32xxx bis 32xxx eingestellt.
Dennoch kam eine Fehlermeldung das der Wert nicht im erlaubten Bereich liegt. 

Was das hochmigrieren betrifft: Nur wenn es gar nicht mehr anders geht, wegen irgend einem Hardware/Firmwaremurks, sonst nur über meine Leiche.


----------



## Ralle (12 August 2020)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Was das hochmigrieren betrifft: Nur wenn es gar nicht mehr anders geht, wegen irgend einem Hardware/Firmwaremurks, sonst nur über meine Leiche.




*ACK*

Das war zu wenig Text!


----------



## Ralle (12 August 2020)

Zombie schrieb:


> Ich werd auch immer Blöd angeguckt, wenn im Gespräch mit anderen Firmen fällt, dass die ne Inbetriebnahme mit mehreren Leuten machen. Und ich doof daneben stehe und mich frage wie die das hinkriegen wollen, mit mehr als einem Programmierer auf der selben Steuerung zu arbeiten. Der Multiuser Mist ist ja nicht ausgereift bzw. so buggy, dass einem der Spaß vergeht wenn man am Tag 20 mal den PC neustarten muss.



Na ja, es stimmt zwar, dass Multiuser eine Krücke ist, da die das erst nachgereicht, ergo hinterhergefrickelt haben. Aber inzwischen kann man durchaus damit arbeiten, muß sich aber an bestimmte Abläufe halten und so einige Dinge in Kauf nehmen, die einem mit der Zeit auf den S... gehen. Die Entwickler sollten zumindest miteinander reden können ;-)
Oft einchecken ist wichtig, dabei werden von TIA alle Fenster geschlossen und wieder geöffnet, aber der Focus (Cursor) steht  dann nicht mehr da, wo er mal war, sondern immer am Dateianfang. Sowas nervt. Außerdem kann das Einchecken etwas dauern. Auch wichtig, bestimmte Änderungen muß man direkt am Server-Projekt vornehmen (Hardware z.B.). Abstürze haben wir rel. wenig mit TIA 15.1 und Multiuser, also jedenfalls nicht mehr, als sonst auch.  Übertragen in die Steuerung immer erst nach Einchecken und Abgleichen der Anderen (REDEN!!!), sonst kann es passieren, dass man "alte" Bausteine in die SPS überträgt, was ja auch mal eine Maschine beschädigen kann, falls Freigaben geändert wuren etc.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (13 August 2020)

Sind die Zeiten denn vorbei, als man auf die Baustelle einen eigenen Multiuser-Server mitnehmen musste? Oder bin ich immer noch gezwungen auf einem der IB Rechner einen Multiuser-Server laufen zu lassen, in der Firma das Projekt auszuchecken und bei Ankunft auf der Baustelle diesen wieder in den "lokalen" Multiuser-Server einzuchecken?

Aber ihr regt euch vielleicht auf... das geht doch ganz einfach mit zwei Mann am gleichen Projekt: Einfach Baustein auswählen, Quelle aus Baustein generieren und die Quelle auf einem Netzlaufwerk ablegen ... das kann doch jedes Programm:




Früher war das wesentlich einfacher... da konnten man mit zwei Simatic Managern ein Projekt öffnen und darin arbeiten - klar, da musste man sich auch absprechen; wer das bei ner komplexen Anlage nicht macht, der hat aber eh seinen Beruf verfehlt.


----------



## Ralle (13 August 2020)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Sind die Zeiten denn vorbei, als man auf die Baustelle einen eigenen Multiuser-Server mitnehmen musste? Oder bin ich immer noch gezwungen auf einem der IB Rechner einen Multiuser-Server laufen zu lassen, in der Firma das Projekt auszuchecken und bei Ankunft auf der Baustelle diesen wieder in den "lokalen" Multiuser-Server einzuchecken?



Was ist daran so schwer?



ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Aber ihr regt euch vielleicht auf... das geht doch ganz einfach mit zwei Mann am gleichen Projekt: Einfach Baustein auswählen, Quelle aus Baustein generieren und die Quelle auf einem Netzlaufwerk ablegen ... das kann doch jedes Programm:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 50714



Nicht dein Ernst oder? Das kannst du bei einer IBN wirklich vergessen, wer will das andauernd machen und online arbeiten kommt ja auch noch dazu.
Konnten wir ja schon mit Step5 



ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Früher war das wesentlich einfacher... da konnten man mit zwei Simatic Managern ein Projekt öffnen und darin arbeiten - klar, da musste man sich auch absprechen; wer das bei ner komplexen Anlage nicht macht, der hat aber eh seinen Beruf verfehlt.



Ja sicher, aber Siemens mußte ja alles neu machen und die sind auch noch Stolz auf Rückschritt. Arme Firma das!


----------



## ducati (13 August 2020)

hmm, irgendwie leuchtet mir immer noch nicht ein, warum man mit mehreren Programmierern an einer SPS gleichzeitig arbeiten muss? Mir ist das in 30 Jahren noch nicht untergekommen... Wenn schon viel Arbeit und mehrere gute Leute da sind, dann macht halt einer die SPS, einer die Feldgeräte, einer die Visu...
Und wenn 4 Programmierer da sind, ists auch immer mehr als eine SPS 
Oder 2 machen gleichzeitig die Inbetriebnahme an verschiedenen Stellen, und sagen dem einen Programmierer an der SPS, was geändert werden soll...

Oder fangt Ihr erst auf der Baustelle an, die SPS-Software zu schreiben? Ich fahr normalerweise mmit ner im Büro vorgetesteten Software auf die Baustelle


----------



## ADS_0x1 (13 August 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schwer?



Wir haben das bei der Einführung von Multiuser mal getestet, damals war das "schwer" und nicht so einfach. Wenn das jetzt besser geht, dann sollten wir das vielleicht noch einmal austesten.



Ralle schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst oder? Das kannst du bei einer IBN wirklich vergessen, wer will das andauernd machen und online arbeiten kommt ja auch noch dazu.
> Konnten wir ja schon mit Step5



Natürlich nicht mein Ernst  Eher ein Hinweis darauf, dass man in TIA nur SCL Bausteine oder DBs exportieren kann, aber keine "normalen" Bausteine mehr. 



Ralle schrieb:


> Ja sicher, aber Siemens mußte ja alles neu machen und die sind auch noch Stolz auf Rückschritt. Arme Firma das!



Hatte das Gespräch letzte Woche noch mit einem Kunden. Der fragte bspw. nach einer Revisionierfähigkeit, Änderungsverfolgung und so weiter - quasi lautete die Frage, warum Siemens nicht so etwas wie Git nutzt.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (13 August 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> hmm, irgendwie leuchtet mir immer noch nicht ein, warum man mit mehreren Programmierern an einer SPS gleichzeitig arbeiten muss? Mir ist das in 30 Jahren noch nicht untergekommen... Wenn schon viel Arbeit und mehrere gute Leute da sind, dann macht halt einer die SPS, einer die Feldgeräte, einer die Visu...
> Und wenn 4 Programmierer da sind, ists auch immer mehr als eine SPS
> Oder 2 machen gleichzeitig die Inbetriebnahme an verschiedenen Stellen, und sagen dem einen Programmierer an der SPS, was geändert werden soll...
> 
> Oder fangt Ihr erst auf der Baustelle an, die SPS-Software zu schreiben? Ich fahr normalerweise mmit ner im Büro vorgetesteten Software auf die Baustelle



Hast Du denn für jede SPS ein eigenes SPS-Projekt und ihr kopiert die nachher zusammen?
Wir haben im SPS-Projekt mehrere SPS, diese kommunizieren tlw. untereinander und mit zentralen Einheiten und einem WinCC Server.
In der Regel arbeitet einer an WinCC, einer nimmt SPS in Betrieb. Prinzipiell gehen wir genau so vor, wie du, sprich vorbereitete Software und dann auf die Baustelle. Aber dann hast du vier identische Kammern, die parallel in Betrieb genommen werden können, wenn 4 Programmierer da wären - alle 4 kommunizieren mit ein paar Zentraleinheiten und mit einigen externen Applikationen / Steuerungen. Die Schnittstellen sind zwar vorher bestimmt / ausprogrammiert, aber dann funktioniert halt dies oder jenes nicht - "normale" IB würde ich behaupten. Es kommt bei uns auch selten vor, dass zwei Leute au der gleichen Steuerung arbeiten, aber im gleichen (TIA-)Projekt

Viele Grüße!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 August 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> hmm, irgendwie leuchtet mir immer noch nicht ein, warum man mit mehreren Programmierern an einer SPS gleichzeitig arbeiten muss? Mir ist das in 30 Jahren noch nicht untergekommen...



Kommt bei uns schon vor, z.B. bei 2 etagigen Hochleistungspalettierern. Einer ist oben und kümmert sich um den Palettiervorgang, Stauschaltung usw...
Ein zweiter unten für Palettentransport, Kontaktaustausch zu Wickler, Kamerasystem und Etikettierer...


----------



## ducati (13 August 2020)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Hast Du denn für jede SPS ein eigenes SPS-Projekt und ihr kopiert die nachher zusammen?



Ja, wir haben für jede SPS ein eigenes Projekt, und das bleibt auch so, wird nicht zusammenkopiert. WinCC7 ist in der Reegel auch ein eigenes Projekt. TIA Comfortpanels sind aktuell noch im Projekt mit der S7-1500. Ist aber voll der Mist, würde ich auch lieber trennen... Falls Du mal das Panel tauschen willst, musst auch die SPS auf ne höhere TIA Version hochziehen, und das ist Sch... vor allem im laufenden Betrieb...


----------



## ADS_0x1 (13 August 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben für jede SPS ein eigenes Projekt, und das bleibt auch so, wird nicht zusammenkopiert. WinCC7 ist in der Reegel auch ein eigenes Projekt. TIA Comfortpanels sind aktuell noch im Projekt mit der S7-1500. Ist aber voll der Mist, würde ich auch lieber trennen... Falls Du mal das Panel tauschen willst, musst auch die SPS auf ne höhere TIA Version hochziehen, und das ist Sch... vor allem im laufenden Betrieb...



Ich prüfe immer vorher, ob sich das Panel downgraden lässt, ansonsten wundert man sich ja immer über "neue Features", die dazu führen, dass die alte, lauffähige Bestandssoftware nicht mehr läuft


----------



## ducati (13 August 2020)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Ich prüfe immer vorher, ob sich das Panel downgraden lässt, ansonsten wundert man sich ja immer über "neue Features", die dazu führen, dass die alte, lauffähige Bestandssoftware nicht mehr läuft



ja. die neuen TP1500 laufen aber z.B. nicht mehr unter TIA V13... Und in 5 Jahren bricht da sicher das Chaos aus, wenn man mal was tauschen will...

Gruß.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (13 August 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> ja. die neuen TP1500 laufen aber z.B. nicht mehr unter TIA V13... Und in 5 Jahren bricht da sicher das Chaos aus, wenn man mal was tauschen will...
> 
> Gruß.



In 5 Jahren weiß doch eh kaum noch einer, welche Hardware mit welcher Software läuft ... da sehe ich Siemens schon dran scheitern.
Aber danke für den Hinweis! Ich habe gerade überlegt, weil ich das Problem auch schon bei irgendeiner Hardware hatte; kann sein, dass das bei dem neuen PN/PN Koppler war.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 August 2020)

Zur Info:
Wenn Windows 10 abstürzt beim bearbeiten von Textlisten ( WinCC Advanced )



> *Wie können Sie fehlerbehafteten Verhalten beim Bearbeiten von Textlisten bei WinCC Advanced entgegenwirken?*



https://support.industry.siemens.co...wincc-advanced-entgegenwirken-?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## Zombie (21 August 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> hmm, irgendwie leuchtet mir immer noch nicht ein, warum man mit mehreren Programmierern an einer SPS gleichzeitig arbeiten muss? Mir ist das in 30 Jahren noch nicht untergekommen... Wenn schon viel Arbeit und mehrere gute Leute da sind, dann macht halt einer die SPS, einer die Feldgeräte, einer die Visu...
> Und wenn 4 Programmierer da sind, ists auch immer mehr als eine SPS
> Oder 2 machen gleichzeitig die Inbetriebnahme an verschiedenen Stellen, und sagen dem einen Programmierer an der SPS, was geändert werden soll...
> 
> Oder fangt Ihr erst auf der Baustelle an, die SPS-Software zu schreiben? Ich fahr normalerweise mmit ner im Büro vorgetesteten Software auf die Baustelle



Jaja, . 

Bei dem Auftrag hatten wir einen Programmierer der die Datenverwaltung und Kommunikation, einen der die Fördertechnik und einen der die Kräne gemacht hat.
Passt alles in eine 1516, aber es müssen drei Leute gleichzeitig an der Inbetriebnahme arbeiten. Bei einer Modernisierung von S5 auf TIA an einem Wochenende kann da nicht einer alles auf einmal machen. Vor allem der mit dem Datenverkehr muss viel testen. Am ersten Tag sind wir mit drei Steuerungen ins Rennen gegangen, das lief super schnell und haben am Abend alles zusammengeschmissen und in die 1516 rein gedonnert. Da waren die Fördertechnik und die Kräne voll einsatzbereit. Am Sonntag hat dann der mit der Kommunikation die Hoheit gehabt.
Überleg mal die anderen beiden hätten dem Datenverkehr typen andauernd gesagt, was er wann wie wo ändern muss, der wär ja gar nicht dazu gekommen seinen eigenen Mist fertigzustellen.
Natürlich testen wir was geht im Büro vor, aber es ist halt unmöglich alle Teilnehmer am Datenverkehr ins Büro zu bekommen, oder überhaupt Emulatoren zu bekommen die den alten Mist sprechen können. Oberstes System bei diesem Auftrag war eine 32 Jahre alte MicroVax II. Es gibt keinen mehr der noch weiß wie man an das dort laufende Programm kommt um es auf nen Emulator zu spielen und die Dokumentation über den Datenverkehr ist lückenhaft, d.h. er musste viel auf der Baustelle um und nachstricken. Und es hat auch nicht jeder das Geld mit drei Steuerungen auf die Baustelle zu reisen. Wir hatten das Glück, dass wir die Steuerungen für nachfolgende Aufträge bereits gekauft hatten.

Edith: Siemens hat doch nen Dachschaden. Ich erwarte dass moderne Software mit UTF 8 klarkommt und nicht dass ich den Mist abschalten muss. Dreck da


----------



## Heinileini (21 August 2020)

Zombie schrieb:


> Edith: Siemens hat doch nen Dachschaden. Ich erwarte dass moderne Software mit UTF 8 klarkommt und nicht dass ich den Mist abschalten muss.


Erwarten kann man das natürlich. Aber das Umsetzen ist gar nicht so ganz ohne. Ich weiss nicht einmal, ob ein Konzept dafür in Sicht ist.
Einerseits werden mehr Zeichen benötigt - umso mehr, je mehr Sprachen (umschaltbar, quasi gleichzeitig) gefordert sind.
Ein PLC-kompatibler Ansatz bzw. ein (riesengrosser, aber dennoch zu kleiner) Schritt in dieser Richtung ist es, konsequent für jedes Zeichen 2 Byte statt 1 Byte zu belegen.
Mit PLC-kompatibel meine ich die feste Relation zwischen der Anzahl Zeichen in einem String und der Länge des Strings. 
Der Sprung von 256 (abzüglich der 33 "nicht druckbaren") zu 65536 (abzüglich derselben 33 "nicht druckbaren") ist "riesig": über 293-mal so viele verschiedene Zeichen sind codierbar, aber dann ist wieder das Ende der Möglichkeiten in Sicht.
UTF-8 hingegen ist variabel. 1 Byte pro Zeichen bei den "gängigen" (ASCII-)Zeichen bis hin zu mehreren Byte pro Zeichen für die "exotischen".
Die Kompatibilität zu den "paar" ASCII-Zeichen ist wunderbar, aber die variable Anzahl Byte pro Zeichen widerspricht der bisherigen Philosophie, in PLCs keine "Unwägbarkeiten" (z.B. bezüglich des SpeicherBedarfs) zuzulassen.
Diese UTF-8 Variabilität ist aber nicht nur in PLCs störend bis unerträglich. Auch z.B. Datenbanken haben ihre Probleme damit. Auch hier geht man normalerweise davon aus, dass die Anzahl Zeichen pro Satz eindeutig festgelegt und begrenzt ist. Bei festen Relationen zwischen Anzahl Zeichen und Anzahl dafür benötigter Bytes kein Problem, aber bei UTF-8 sehr wohl.
Da ist die TextLänge nicht auf n Zeichen begrenzt, sondern auf xKommaIrgendwas Zeichen. Die Anzahl Zeichen x ist variabel UND das letzte Zeichen kann u.U. nicht komplett, sondern nur zum Teil - also nicht wieder decodierbar - untergebracht werden. Klar, auf das letzte bzw. die letzten "verschwendeten" Bytes kann bzw. muss man dann verzichten.
So schön und flexibel die UTF-8-Codierung sein mag, sie macht Probleme, die wohl noch nicht jeder durchschaut, verdaut oder überhaupt bemerkt oder erkannt hat.
 Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sich dieses Phänomen weiterentwickelt ... ich vermute mal zu Ungunsten der UTF-8-Codierung. Vielleicht kommt demnächst (oder viel später, nach reiflicher Überlegung) ein DoppelWort (also 4 Byte) pro Zeichen.


----------



## sventek (22 August 2020)

*"Normales" Systemverhalten*

Hallo,

seht ihr das auch als "normales" Systemverhalten?




Den zweiten Operanden der ODER-Verknüpfung kann man ja nicht so einfach löschen. D.h. es bleibt nur die Möglichkeit die gesamte ODER-Box zu löschen, was ja auch ok ist. Dass dann aber die Negierung des ersten Operanden auch mitgelöscht wird, ist meiner Meinung nach falsch und wurde irgendwann mit V16 eingeführt. Ich habe dazu einen SR verfasst und die Rückmeldung war, dass dies normales Systemverhalten ist. Der Grund warum es in V16 geändert worden ist, waren scheinbar viel Kundenwünsche ?!?!!. Verstehe ich überhaupt nicht, da ich die Negierung ja beihalten will und diese dann wieder hinzufügen muss.

Wie seht ihr das, auch als normales oder sogar gewünschtes Systemverhalten? Würde mich echt interessieren.

Meiner Meinung nach wird aus dem normalen Systemverhalten ganz schnell ungewünschtes Programmverhalten wenn man hier nicht aufpasst.


Danke.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## escride1 (22 August 2020)

sventek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seht ihr das auch als "normales" Systemverhalten?
> 
> ...



Jupp, haben die endlich umgesetzt.
Hat mich schon immer genervt das wenn ich die Glieder lösche die Negierung und Variable stehen bleibt. Löschen ist eben löschen. Als nächstes wird dann "hoffentlich" irgendwann auch die Variable verschwinden.

Also - erwartetes Verhalten, wurde ja auch gewünscht.


----------



## sventek (22 August 2020)

escride1 schrieb:


> Hat mich schon immer genervt das wenn ich die Glieder lösche die Negierung und Variable stehen bleibt.



Ja, ok, wenn ich das ganze Glied löschen will. Ich möchte aber nur den zweiten Eingang des ODER Gliedes löschen.


----------



## escride1 (22 August 2020)

sventek schrieb:


> Ja, ok, wenn ich das ganze Glied löschen will. Ich möchte aber nur den zweiten Eingang des ODER Gliedes löschen.



Das muss ich in der Regel nicht machen. 

Wenn ich an Anlagen was ändere dann setz ich an den 2. Eingang ein UND-Glied mit einem "Immer 0" und schreib im Kommentar warum das so ist.
Irgendwie sollen andere ja auch später wissen warum da etwas im Gegensatz zur Ursprungsversion geändert wurde, nicht das das wieder reingesetzt wird und wieder etwas nicht richtig läuft.

Bei einer Anlage die ich neu programmiert habe kommt es eigentlich nicht vor das ich Bausteine löschen muss.


----------



## sventek (22 August 2020)

escride1 schrieb:


> Das muss ich in der Regel nicht machen.
> 
> Bei einer Anlage die ich neu programmiert habe kommt es eigentlich nicht vor das ich Bausteine löschen muss.




Wow, erstaunlich. Hört sich nach richtig guter Programmierarbeit an. Ich muss immer etwas ändern.


----------



## escride1 (22 August 2020)

sventek schrieb:


> Wow, erstaunlich. Hört sich nach richtig guter Programmierarbeit an. Ich muss immer etwas ändern.



Vielleicht das Wort "eigentlich" mehr betonen und den Text der nicht zitiert wurde mit einbeziehen 

Anlagen die im Büro programmiert werden sind zweifelsohne nicht immer fehlerfrei und bedürfen vor Ort meistens einigen Anpassungen. Aber das geschieht während der Inbetriebnahme und das wird dann auch kommentiert, weicht also vom Ursprungsprogramm ab. Ansonsten steht man an einigen Stellen im Programm als externer Programmierer und fragt sich warum etwas so gelöst wurde und nicht anders (wie es vorher war), hat mit diesem Stil dann aber auch gleich die Antwort warum das so ist parat.

Also bitte nicht herauszipperln das ich nie Bausteine ändern muss. Sie werden nur halt "eigentlich" nie gelöscht.


----------



## sventek (23 August 2020)

escride1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht das Wort "eigentlich" mehr betonen und den Text der nicht zitiert wurde mit einbeziehen
> 
> Anlagen die im Büro programmiert werden sind zweifelsohne nicht immer fehlerfrei und bedürfen vor Ort meistens einigen Anpassungen. Aber das geschieht während der Inbetriebnahme und das wird dann auch kommentiert, weicht also vom Ursprungsprogramm ab. Ansonsten steht man an einigen Stellen im Programm als externer Programmierer und fragt sich warum etwas so gelöst wurde und nicht anders (wie es vorher war), hat mit diesem Stil dann aber auch gleich die Antwort warum das so ist parat.
> 
> Also bitte nicht herauszipperln das ich nie Bausteine ändern muss. Sie werden nur halt "eigentlich" nie gelöscht.



Hallo,

tut mir leid, ich wollte nichts falsches hineininterpretieren. 

Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass nicht immer alles kommentiert werden muss. Sicher, bei Serienmaschinen wird dies der Fall sein, z.B. im Sondermaschinenbau muss nicht jede Änderung kommentiert werden, schon gar nicht bei einer Inbetriebnahme.

Aber egal, ich danke dir für deine Rückmeldung. Ich war aber schon überrascht, dass gleich die erste Rückmeldung dies auch als normales Systemverhalten einstuft. Wie gesagt, ich bin da anderer Meinung aber das ist ja subjektiv. Vielleicht ist dieses Thema für die meisten auch belanglos. Für mich jedenfalls passiert beim Löschen nicht das was ich erwarte. Oder es wurde nur nicht konsequent umgesetzt, da die Variable stehen bleibt und dann auch noch mit aufgehobener Negierung. 

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust seine Meinung dazu zu äußern.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## s.amu (4 September 2020)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Keine zwei Tage später wurde ich zu Rate gezogen weil es massive Probleme bei einem Rezepturwechsel gab.
> Irgend ein Wert wurde als "Außerhalb des zulässigen Bereich" angezeigt und nix hat funktioniert.
> Und das bei jedem Rezept.
> Der Wert war aber definitiv im von der Visu definiertem Bereich...



Bin hier beim durchlesen grad drübergestolpert.

Ist ein Bug der mit V16 eingeführt wurde und mit V16Upd2 laut Support gefixt wurde. Leider ist der Bug in abgewandelter Form immernoch da, weshalb alle Panels bei uns im Moment auf V15.1 bleiben.


Zitat Siemens Support:


> Sobald Sie in Ihrer Rezeptur eine Variable mit Grenzwert verwenden, wird dieser Grenzwert für alle Rezepturvariablen mit demselben Datentyp verwendet.
> 
> Hierbei ist zusätzlich noch zu erwähnen, dass die Stelle der Variable mit Grenzwert in der Rezeptur eine Rolle spielt:
> Variablen mit demselben Datentyp, die sich in der Rezeptur über der Variable mit Grenzwert befinden, sind von diesem Verhalten nicht betroffen.
> ...




Mit dem Upd2 hat sich der Bug dann dahin gewandelt, dass beim Anlegen der Variable in der Rezeptur der Standartwert der Variable in den erlaubten Grenzen liegen muss.
Also wenn man ein Int mit einem erlaubten Eingabewert von 5-10 hat, muss der Startwert für die Variable nicht auf default 0 sein, sondern irgendwo zwischen 5 und 10.


----------



## Ralle (4 September 2020)

s.amu schrieb:


> Bin hier beim durchlesen grad drübergestolpert.
> 
> Ist ein Bug der mit V16 eingeführt wurde und mit V16Upd2 laut Support gefixt wurde. Leider ist der Bug in abgewandelter Form immernoch da, weshalb alle Panels bei uns im Moment auf V15.1 bleiben.
> 
> ...



Aber wäre das nicht ok? Wenn ich einen Wert haben, der nur von 5-10 geht, dann kann ich das als Startwert doch auch nichts anders haben. Oder versteh ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## s.amu (4 September 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber wäre das nicht ok? Wenn ich einen Wert haben, der nur von 5-10 geht, dann kann ich das als Startwert doch auch nichts anders haben. Oder versteh ich da etwas falsch?



Das Problem ist, wenn man Rezepte hat mit rund 200 Variablen und dann für jede Variable erst in TIA in die Variableneigenschaften schauen muss um zu sehen wo die Grenzen liegen ist man sehr lange beschäftigt.

Noch interessanter wird es dann wenn die Grenzen der Variable von anderen Berechnungen / Variablen abhängig sind...

Und eine Grenzwertverletzung (zumindest für statische Grenzen) wird einem nicht in TIA angezeigt. Erst am Panel wenn man das Rezept senden will.
Benutzerfreundlichkeit hoch 10. Aber das ist dann wieder ein anderer Punkt.....


----------



## Zombie (18 September 2020)

Eventuell bin das ja wieder nur ich, aber ich kriegs nicht hin die SPS nach dem laden der HW von der Software wieder in Run zu bekommen.
Ich muss immer an die SPS ran und den Taster für Run drücken.


----------



## Zombie (13 Januar 2021)

Der Baustein- Know-How Schutz muss nach dem Hochrüsten eines Programms für jeden verdammten Baustein über Ändern neu gesetzt werden.

Ansonsten kommt keine Abfrage zur Passworteingabe, sondern nur eine Fehlermeldung. Was ein Dreck.


----------



## ducati (13 Januar 2021)

Zombie schrieb:


> Der Baustein- Know-How Schutz muss nach dem Hochrüsten eines Programms für jeden verdammten Baustein über Ändern neu gesetzt werden.
> 
> Ansonsten kommt keine Abfrage zur Passworteingabe, sondern nur eine Fehlermeldung. Was ein Dreck.



kannst Du nicht vor dem Hochrüsten den Bausteinschutz entfernen und nach dem Hochrüsten wieder aktivieren? Also mehrere Bausteine markieren und dann entsperren bzw. sperren?

Gruß.


----------



## Zombie (13 Januar 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> kannst Du nicht vor dem Hochrüsten den Bausteinschutz entfernen und nach dem Hochrüsten wieder aktivieren? Also mehrere Bausteine markieren und dann entsperren bzw. sperren?
> 
> Gruß.


Das ist der andere Weg, den man vor dem Hochrüsten bedenken müsste. Da muss man sich natürlich auch noch merken/ notieren, welche Bausteine in welchen Unterordnern den Schutz hatten.

Mich regt es halt einfach auf, dass es überhaupt gemacht werden muss. Wie als ob man die Groß- Kleinschreibung bei seinen Kommentaren nach dem Hochrüsten wieder neu eingeben muss.
Warum kann das nicht einfach mit hochgerüstet werden. Die Bausteine sind ja noch geschützt, man kann sie halt nicht über ein Passwort entsperren. Nach dem Ändern ist die Passwortabfrage wieder da und man kann den Baustein entsperren.


----------



## ducati (13 Januar 2021)

Zombie schrieb:


> Das ist der andere Weg, den man vor dem Hochrüsten bedenken müsste. Da muss man sich natürlich auch noch merken/ notieren, welche Bausteine in welchen Unterordnern den Schutz hatten.


Bei uns sind das alle Bausteine in einem Unterordner mit den Bibliotheksbausteinen 

Das das komisch ist, war mir auch schon mal aufgefallen... Gibt ja beim "Hochrüsten" so einige Fallstricke, weswegen ich das per se ja erstmal nicht mache 

Gruß.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> J
> 
> Hat mal jemand schon versuch etwas zu drucken zb. eine Graph-Schrittkette, wenn Druck eines einfachen Baustein nach Zig Minuten angefangen ist,
> kann mann mit den Ausdruck nichts anfangen, da er nicht Skallierbar ist und man den Druck nicht vernünftig einstellen kann.
> ...




Dein Beitrag ist jetzt ca. 6 Jahre alt. Es ist immer noch nicht möglich eine Graph-Schrittkette vernünftig zu drucken. Das wird wohl auch mit V19 nix.


----------



## acid (11 Februar 2021)

https://www.golem.de/news/legacy-sy...tware-zum-nutzlosen-artefakt-2102-153993.html

Ich erkenne gewisse parallelen bezüglich TIA...


----------



## Fluffi (11 Februar 2021)

acid schrieb:


> https://www.golem.de/news/legacy-sy...tware-zum-nutzlosen-artefakt-2102-153993.html
> 
> Ich erkenne gewisse parallelen bezüglich TIA...



Der letzte Satz trifft es ganz gut: "An diesem Punkt wird ein Legacy-System in den Ruhestand versetzt und das nächste Legacy-System wird geboren."

TIA war von Geburt an Legacy.


----------



## Uncle Leo (11 Februar 2021)

Die größte Lüge bei jeglicher Installation von Siemens Software.


----------



## hucki (11 Februar 2021)

Zeit ist relativ.
Frag' Albert!


*duckundwech*


----------



## Blockmove (12 Februar 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag ist jetzt ca. 6 Jahre alt. Es ist immer noch nicht möglich eine Graph-Schrittkette vernünftig zu drucken. Das wird wohl auch mit V19 nix.



Muß es von mir aus auch nicht.
Die Zeit der kiloschweren Programmausdrucke ist vorbei.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Februar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Muß es von mir aus auch nicht.
> Die Zeit der kiloschweren Programmausdrucke ist vorbei.




Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht. Aber für eine Doku bzw. Präsentation könnte so ein Ausdruck schon helfen..... wenn die kein Bock haben das das mal brauchbar wird können sie sich die Druckfunktion auch sparen. Vielleicht wird das Programm dann 100MB kleiner


----------



## JSEngineering (12 Februar 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Aber für eine Doku bzw. Präsentation könnte so ein Ausdruck schon helfen.....



Gibt ja noch Screencapture-Software mit Scrollfunktion....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Februar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Gibt ja noch Screencapture-Software mit Scrollfunktion....



Echt ? Kenne ich gar nicht. Hau mal einen Namen raus. Aber nur wenn das Ding nicht von Siemens programmiert wurde


----------



## Blockmove (12 Februar 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Echt ? Kenne ich gar nicht. Hau mal einen Namen raus. Aber nur wenn das Ding nicht von Siemens programmiert wurde



Wir haben seit Jahren Faststone Capture.


----------



## JSEngineering (12 Februar 2021)

Moin,

also benutzt habe ich bisher SnagIt und Ashampoo Snap.
Momentan finde ich Ashampoo gut und gelungen.

Weitere Software z.B. über Goggle "screencapture autoscroll"

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Februar 2021)

Es kann nicht wahr sein. Ich stelle gerade ein migriertes Programm ( Ursprung Classic )
von AWL auf SCL um.

Mein Plan war, ich erstelle einen SCL Baustein, kopiere per Copy and Paste den AWL Code in den SCL Editor und
schreibe zeilenweise von AWL auf SCL um und habe auch gleich alle Kommentare.

Man kann aber ( zumindest in V15.1 ) nicht per Copy and Paste innerhalb des Projektes vom AWL Editor
zum SCL Editor kopieren.

Er lässt alle Kommentare und Befehle weg, es werden nur Variablen kopiert, ohne alles. Auch wenn man nur
den Inhalt eines AWL Netzwerk kopiert.

Aushilfe:
AWL Code kopieren, in Notepad einfügen, dort erneut kopieren und im SCL Editor einfügen.


----------



## Fluffi (15 Februar 2021)

Wenn du 2 Fenster nebeneinander aufmachst funktioniert das Kopieren, wenn du den ausgewählten Bereich mit der Maus hinüberziehst. Aber du hast Recht, das normale Kopieren ist irgendwie korrupt. Ich glaube das hängt mit den Kommentaren zusammen, weil manchmal geht es sogar.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Februar 2021)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Wenn du 2 Fenster nebeneinander aufmachst funktioniert das Kopieren, wenn du den ausgewählten Bereich mit der Maus hinüberziehst. Aber du hast Recht, das normale Kopieren ist irgendwie korrupt. Ich glaube das hängt mit den Kommentaren zusammen, weil manchmal geht es sogar.



Sobald irgendein AWL Befehl mitmarkiert wurde, geht es nicht mehr. Kommentare einzeln gehen, Variablen einzeln gehen aber alles zusammen geht nicht.


----------



## JSEngineering (15 Februar 2021)

und wenn Du das Ganze über Quellenexport machst? Dann hast Du das direkt im externen Editor... Sparst Du Dir zumindest den einen Schritt des Umkopierens...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Februar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> und wenn Du das Ganze über Quellenexport machst? Dann hast Du das direkt im externen Editor... Sparst Du Dir zumindest den einen Schritt des Umkopierens...



Ja, viele Wege führen nach Rom. Möglich ist vieles, ich hätte gerne einfach den Weg, der schon seit 30 Jahren auf den meißten Systemen funktioniert.
Danke, ich habe jetzt alles mit Notepad kopiert, ich denke das ist der schnellste Weg und vor allen kann man das meißte mit (zweistelligen) Tastenkombinationen machen.


----------



## hucki (15 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ... ich denke, das ist der schnellste Weg ...


Aber nur, wenn die Schnittstelle eher "kompakt" ist, oder?
Ansonsten hat die Quelle schon ihren Reiz.


Auch für den Wechsel der Bausteinschnittstelle zwischen tabellarischer und textueller Ansicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Februar 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn die Schnittstelle eher "kompakt" ist, oder?
> Ansonsten hat die Quelle schon ihren Reiz.
> Auch für den Wechsel der Bausteinschnittstelle zwischen tabellarischer und textueller Ansicht.



Die Schnittstelle kann man zwischen SCL und AWL Editor markieren und kopieren. Das funktioniert.
Aber es stimmt schon. Bei umfangreicheren Bausteinen wäre der Weg über Quellenexport besser.
Bei mir waren es nur ein paar kleine Bausteine mit je < 5 Netzwerken...


----------



## hucki (15 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Schnittstelle kann man zwischen SCL und AWL Editor markieren und kopieren.


In einem Rutsch? Wie denn?
Ich konnte (bis dato?) nur jeden Abschnitt der tabellarischen Schnittstelle separat kopieren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Februar 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> In einem Rutsch? Wie denn?
> Ich konnte (bis dato?) nur jeden Abschnitt der tabellarischen Schnittstelle separat kopieren.



Ja, entschuldige. Ich meinte jeden Abschnitt einzeln.


----------



## hucki (15 Februar 2021)

OK, dann ist es genau das, was ich mit "nicht kompakt" meine -> bis zu 6x copy/paste inkl. jeweils Fenster wechseln.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 April 2021)

Nervig ist auch, dass bei diversen Systemfunktion der Datentyp von Ret_Val für Fehlerinformationen vom Datentyp Integer ist, in der Fehlerbeschreibung aber hexadezimale Werte angegeben werden. Was natürlich sehr praktisch ist, weil man den Wert der standardmäßig angezeigt wird dann entweder immer umrechnen muss, oder das Anzeigeformat jedes Mal umstellen muss.
Vermutlich kennt man bei Siemens überhaupt nicht den Unterschied zwischen Integer und Word, Dezimal und Hexadezimal.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 April 2021)

Was mich immer etwas nervt, ist das Hilfesystem in TIA.

Unter Step7 Classic konnte man ja z.B. auf einen Fehler-OB 1x klicken, F1 drücken und man hat innerhalb einer Sekunde
die entsprechende Hilfe-Seite zum OB

Macht man dies so in TIA, so öffnet sich ( nach gefühlt einer Minute ) die Startseite der Hilfe. Und dann kann man sich auf die Suche machen.
Ich wollte mich heute in die Funktionalität des Status-OB (OB55) einlesen und habe ewig erfolglos nach der entsprechenden Seite gesucht.
Sucheingaben:
OB55 => kein Erfolg
Status => kommen natürlich hunderte Ergebnisse
Status-OB => kein Erfolg
usw. usw. => kein Erfolg


Mittlerweile habe ich durch Zufall herausgefunden, wie man direkt dort hinkommt.
( PS: Auf die Art kommt man allerdings nur direkt zur passenden Hilfeseite, wenn man den OB noch
nicht in das Projekt eingefügt hat. Hat man den OB bereits eingefügt, so ist er in dieser Liste ja nicht mehr verfügbar... )
Einfach und intuitiv ist das allerdings nicht:



Daher der Wunsch:
Bei Anwahl eines Baustein oder sonstiger Funktion und einem F1-Tastendruck sollte man direkt zur entsprechenden Hilfe kommen.
Ich würde ja auch mal sagen, dass dies seit >20 Jahren Stand der Dinge ist.


----------



## Heinileini (22 April 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Vermutlich kennt man bei Siemens überhaupt nicht den Unterschied zwischen Integer und Word, Dezimal und Hexadezimal.


Das hat Tradition bei Siemens, Thomas: bei den Konvertierungen dezimal in BCD und umgekehrt meint Siemens schon seit S5-Zeiten mit 'dezimal' BCD, also "nahezu hexadezimal" und verwendet für dezimal (um Verwechslungen auszuschliessen!?) den Begriff 'binär'. Alles klar? 
Da muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn u.a. hier im Forum immer wieder erst auseinanderklamüsert werden muss, wann wovon eigentlich die Rede ist. 




DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei Anwahl eines Baustein oder sonstiger Funktion und einem F1-Tastendruck sollte man direkt zur entsprechenden Hilfe kommen.
> Ich würde ja auch mal sagen, dass dies seit >20 Jahren Stand der Dinge ist.


Das *war* seit > 20 Jahren Stand der Dinge, aber man muss doch auch mal Zugeständnisse machen, um den Änderungen im Sinne des technischen Fortschritts gebührenden Raum zu verschaffen, Michaël!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 April 2021)

> Das *war* seit > 20 Jahren Stand der Dinge, aber man muss doch  auch mal Zugeständnisse machen, um den Änderungen im Sinne des  technischen Fortschritts gebührenden Raum zu verschaffen, Michaël!


Hallo Heinrich, 
ich lese beim Hersteller der Software immer wieder "Automatisieren in *weniger* als 10 Minuten"
Diese 10 Minuten habe ich bereits mit der erfolglosen Suche in der Hilfedatei verbraten...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 April 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das *war* seit > 20 Jahren Stand der Dinge



Vielleicht wird uns das in einem Jahr ja wieder als Innovation verkauft wie schon mit der Nutzbarkeit der Einfüge-Taste welche schon über 30
Jahre in jeder Software Stand der Dinge war.




PS:
Die Einfügetaste nutzt vermutlich eh kein Mensch und sie fällt einem erst auf, wenn sie mal versehentlich gedrückt wurde


----------



## Peter Gedöns (22 April 2021)

@MIKE 
du musst halt den richtigen Suchbegriff eingeben dann klappt das auch unter 10 Minuten


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 April 2021)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> @MIKE
> du musst halt den richtigen Suchbegriff eingeben dann klappt das auch unter 10 Minuten
> Anhang anzeigen 53917



Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu alt und fühlte mich von den > 1.000 Suchergebnissen erschlagen.
Den Baustein Status / OB55 findet man dort auch nicht. Ok, wenn man etwas weiterdenkt
könnte man ja mal auf StatusAlarm klicken...

Aber nichts desto trotz. Bei Classic und aller möglicher anderer Software reicht ein Klick auf eine Funktion
und ein Druck auf F1 um direkt an die entsprechende Hilfe zu kommen. Dass sollte doch in der 12 Gigabyte großen Software
TIA auch möglich sein.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (22 April 2021)

Ach komm ich bin ja auch schon was älter und bekomme es hin 
aber man muss sich von den Nummern lösen , ich hätte mit OB55 nichts anfangen können.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 April 2021)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Ach komm ich bin ja auch schon was älter und bekomme es hin
> aber man muss sich von den Nummern lösen , ich hätte mit OB55 nichts anfangen können.



Das war halt mein Bericht aus der Praxis .

Viele Grüße


----------



## PN/DP (22 April 2021)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> du musst halt den richtigen Suchbegriff eingeben dann klappt das auch unter 10 Minuten


Genau das mag ich an der Hilfe seit V15.1 auch nicht. Da findet man fast nur noch was, wenn man genau weiß wonach man suchen muß. Zufällige/glückliche Funde mit unscharfen/halben Suchbegriffen oder per Wortindex passieren/gibt es eher nicht mehr.
Und die Geräte- und Bereich-Filter kann man auch vergessen.
Aber Hauptsache, es haben mal wieder die Designer und Klickeinsparer gewonnen...

Harald


----------



## ducati (22 April 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Genau das mag ich an der Hilfe seit V15.1 auch nicht. Da findet man fast nur noch was, wenn man genau weiß wonach man suchen muß. Zufällige/glückliche Funde mit unscharfen/halben Suchbegriffen oder per Wortindex passieren/gibt es eher nicht mehr.
> Und die Geräte- und Bereich-Filter kann man auch vergessen.
> Aber Hauptsache, es haben mal wieder die Designer und Klickeinsparer gewonnen...
> 
> Harald



ja, bei den wenigen Anlagen, die ich mit V15.1 gemacht habe, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass die die Hilfe verhunzt haben...

Zum Glück mach ich immer noch die meisten Neuanlagen mit V13 

durchschnittliche Arbeitszeit:

50% Step7 Classic / WinCC 7
40% TIA V13 / TIA WinCC Comfort/Adv. V13
10% TIA V15.1 / TIA WinCC Comfort/Adv. V15.1

so schlecht hab ichs nicht


----------



## Heinileini (22 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu alt und fühlte mich von den > 1.000 Suchergebnissen erschlagen.


So ging es mir bei der Umstellung von Windows XP auf Windows 7 (bzw. vorher schon privat bei der Umstellung auf das katastrophale VISTA) im Explorer auch schon.

Ich war gewohnt, dass der Explorer ganz klar die Information lieferte, wo (in welchem Verzeichnis) sich die Datei versteckt hält oder dass sie eindeutig nicht vorhanden ist.
Von dem Schock, dass der Explorer dies eines schönen Tages nicht mehr konnte, sondern ersatzweise (hilfsbereiterweise? ) kilometerlange Listen von irrelevanten Vorschlägen lieferte, die ich dann selbst prüfen sollte, habe ich mich bis heute nicht richtig erholt. 
Noch grösser war der Schock bei VISTA, als es meinen Wunsch, diese elenden Listen wieder zu entfernen, dahingehend missverstanden hat, die dort aufgelisteten Dateien zu löschen. Alle Dateien auf der externen HDD waren futsch und nur zu einem verschwindend winzigen Teil wieder herstellbar.  

PS:
Warum meinst Du, dass bei einer 12 GB grossen Software irgendetwas überhaupt wieder auffindbar sein soll? Du kannst doch nicht CP/M- oder DOS-MassStäbe anlegen!   

PPS:


PN/DP schrieb:


> Genau das mag ich an der Hilfe seit V15.1 auch nicht. Da findet man fast nur noch was, wenn man genau weiß wonach man suchen muß. Zufällige/glückliche Funde mit unscharfen/halben Suchbegriffen oder per Wortindex passieren/gibt es eher nicht mehr.


Ich glaube, hier war µSoft auch Vorreiter bzw. Vorbild. Wie lang ist es schon her, dass man z.B. mit der Excel-Hilfe sehr gut zurecht kam.
Und wie lang ist es her, dass dieser Zustand wieder radikal abgeschafft wurde. Selbst die Suche nach durchaus passenden Begriffen funktioniert nur noch in seltenen AusnahmeFällen.
Ganz zu schweigen von den abenteuerlichen Übersetzungen, auf die man nicht hereinfallen darf. Sie sind nicht mehr so holprig, dass man sie sofort erkennt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 April 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> PS:
> Warum meinst Du, dass bei einer 12 GB grossen Software irgendetwas überhaupt wieder auffindbar sein soll? Du kannst doch nicht CP/M- oder DOS-MassStäbe anlegen!



Ich möchte doch einfach nur effektiv, schnell und gut arbeiten, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und dafür ist mein Maßstab immer noch Step7 Classic + WinCC flexible.
Tastenkombinationen funktionieren, Standardfunktionen wir Strg+TAB funktionieren, ich kann einfach mal F1 drücken, ich muss nicht ständig ( also wirklich ständig ) mit der Maus irgendwelche
Fenster hin und her ziehen.....


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird uns das in einem Jahr ja wieder als Innovation verkauft wie schon mit der Nutzbarkeit der Einfüge-Taste welche schon über 30
> Jahre in jeder Software Stand der Dinge war. ..


Ja, aber deswegen bei Siemens noch lange nicht selbstverständlich  .
Unter Step5 wurde die Einfügetaste als Übernahmetaste verwendet. Wahrscheinlich aus ganz alter Tradition.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2021)

Letzte Woche hatte ich auch ein komisches Phänomen:
TIA V15.1 Projekt für einen Palettierer. Offline gibt es DB für Leistungsberechnung bei dem alle Werte (Offline) auf 0 sind. 
Auf der CPU wurden in den DB Daten geschrieben, Maschine lief, der DB lebt also ( ständig wechselnde / hochzählende Werte )
Nun wollte ich den leeren Offline DB laden um die Werte im Online DB alle auf 0 zu setzen ( Inbetriebnahme ) doch TIA sagte
mir "Der DB wurde nicht geladen da er Online/Offline gleich ist, der Ladevorgang wird abgebrochen". War er aber definitiv nicht. Produktzähler Offline 0, Online z.B. 17480

Es war mir nicht möglich, den DB einmal zu laden


----------



## Blockmove (25 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Letzte Woche hatte ich auch ein komisches Phänomen:
> TIA V15.1 Projekt für einen Palettierer. Offline gibt es DB für Leistungsberechnung bei dem alle Werte (Offline) auf 0 sind.
> Auf der CPU wurden in den DB Daten geschrieben, Maschine lief, der DB lebt also ( ständig wechselnde / hochzählende Werte )
> Nun wollte ich den leeren Offline DB laden um die Werte im Online DB alle auf 0 zu setzen ( Inbetriebnahme ) doch TIA sagte
> ...



Speicherreserve aktiviert?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2021)

Nein, nicht aktiviert.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (25 April 2021)

Hi,

Man kann doch einfach die Startwerte wieder setzen?! Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
Du sagst doch selber, dass deine Startwerte im DB 0 sind.

Gesendet von meinem M2007J3SG mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2021)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Man kann doch einfach die Startwerte wieder setzen?! Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
> Du sagst doch selber, dass deine Startwerte im DB 0 sind.
> ...



So wäre auch richtig gewesen, einfach die Aktualwerte mit Startwerte überschreiben.

@Mike, einfach Online gehen und den Button drücken


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So wäre auch richtig gewesen, einfach die Aktualwerte mit Startwerte überschreiben.
> 
> @Mike, einfach Online gehen und den Button drücken



Ok, nach 20 Jahren Step7 steckt die Gewohnheit einen DB einfach zu markieren und zu laden wohl zu tief. Ich werde es mir merken, wie es bei TIA geht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ok, nach 20 Jahren Step7 steckt die Gewohnheit einen DB einfach zu markieren und zu laden wohl zu tief. Ich werde es mir merken, wie es bei TIA geht



Das funktioniert wirklich, habe die letzte Woche öfter genutzt.


----------



## ducati (25 April 2021)

Oder einfach mal einen Variablennamen ändern und wieder zurück... dann reinitialisiert er schon


----------



## hucki (25 April 2021)

Immer wird gemeckert, dass TIA bei jedem Sch*** reinitialisiert und dann wird's einmal nicht gemacht - auch nicht richtig.



*duckunwech*


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Immer wird gemeckert, dass TIA bei jedem Sch*** reinitialisiert und dann wird's einmal nicht gemacht - auch nicht richtig.
> 
> 
> 
> *duckunwech*



Ja ja ja


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2021)

Was mir auch noch verbesserungswürdig erscheint ist das Feld mit den Projekteigenschaften.
Dort ist das Datum der letzten Änderung hinterlegt was ich sehr praktisch finde. Nur leider
zeigt das Datum nicht die tatsächliche letzte Änderung auf sondern das letzte mal wo gespeichert
wurde. D.h. ich mache ein Projekt auf, klicke auf speichern und schließe es wieder und schon steht
das Datum der letzten Änderung auf heute. Für mich macht es nur Sinn, dass das Datum angezeigt wird,
an dem tatsächlich eine Änderung vorgenommen wurde. Egal wie klein sie war. Jetzt kann ich mich auf
das Datum der letzten Änderung überhaupt nicht verlassen. Der Richtigkeit halber müsste es eigentlich
heißen "Letztes mal gespeichert am:". Aber mich interessiert es ja nicht, wann zuletzt gespeichert wurde.


----------



## vollmi (30 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dort ist das Datum der letzten Änderung hinterlegt was ich sehr praktisch finde. Nur leider
> zeigt das Datum nicht die tatsächliche letzte Änderung auf sondern das letzte mal wo gespeichert
> wurde.



Man kann doch gar nicht speichern wenn nichts geändert wurde.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Man kann doch gar nicht speichern wenn nichts geändert wurde.



Jein. Ich habe auf meinem PG z.B. neue HSP´s installiert. Nun kommt bei jedem Projekt wenn ich es öffne
folgende Meldung:



Nun kann man auch ohne jegliche Änderung meinerseits gespeichert werden. Was TIA da aktualisiert hat, erfahre ich ja auch nicht genauer.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Man kann doch gar nicht speichern wenn nichts geändert wurde.



Bzw. anders gesagt nachdem HSP´s installiert wurden, kann man Projekte auch ohne eigene Änderungen direkt nach dem öffnen abspeichern.
Und das ist bei mir nun bei allen Projekten möglich.


----------



## ducati (30 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Jein. Ich habe auf meinem PG z.B. neue HSP´s installiert. Nun kommt bei jedem Projekt wenn ich es öffne
> folgende Meldung:
> Anhang anzeigen 54027
> 
> ...





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bzw. anders gesagt nachdem HSP´s installiert wurden, kann man Projekte auch ohne eigene Änderungen direkt nach dem öffnen abspeichern.
> Und das ist bei mir nun bei allen Projekten möglich.



Ach Du Schei...

kommst Du nach dem HSP-Update noch online auf die CPU? Und kannst Du ohne CPU-Stop bzw. ohne Hardware laden noch nen FC oder FB bearbeiten und laden? Bei nem ONline/Offline Vergleich, ist da noch alles grün, oder meckert der schon?

Das Datum wär da ja jetzt das kleinste Problem, wenn mann nach nem HSP-Update nicht mehr ordentlich auf die CPU kommen würde...

Unter welcher TIA Version hast denn welches HSP installiert, dass Du die Probleme krigst?

Gruß.

PS: ich krig grad Panik. Hab in meiner TIA V15.1 VM auch mal vor kurzem HSPs installiert... Hab aber 1 Anlage von davor, welche nie nen CPU Stop kriegen kann...

Das wär jetzt der Supergau, wenn man nicht nur keine Upds installieren dürfte sondern auch nichtmal HSPs...


----------



## Windoze (30 April 2021)

Nein, das hat keine Auswirkungen auf das Online gehen. Bei einem Vergleich bleibt auch alles grün.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2021)

Windoze schrieb:


> Nein, das hat keine Auswirkungen auf das Online gehen. Bei einem Vergleich bleibt auch alles grün.


Ja, diese Meldung hat ansonsten keine Auswirkung. Blöd ist einfach, dass bei mir das Datum der letzten Änderung bei den meißten
Projekten nicht mehr passt. Öffne ich ein Projekt und klicke diese Meldung weg, schließe es dann und speichere dann ist das Datum meiner
tatsächlich letzten Änderung weg.

Ansonsten hat diese Meldung keine negative Auswirkung...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> ...wenn mann nach nem HSP-Update nicht mehr ordentlich auf die CPU kommen würde...



Habe ich doch nicht behauptet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Unter welcher TIA Version hast denn welches HSP installiert, dass Du die Probleme krigst?


V15.1 die aktuellen HSP´s aus dem Updater. Das ist aber auch in anderen TIA Versionen so.

Aber wie gesagt, ruhig bleiben . Es geht hier nur darum, dass das Datum der letzten tatsächlich von einem
ausgeführten Änderung nicht stimmt.

Mehr nicht


----------



## ducati (30 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, ruhig bleiben . Es geht hier nur darum, dass das Datum der letzten tatsächlich von einem
> ausgeführten Änderung nicht stimmt.



Ja schon klar  Aber hast Du mal probiert, nach dem HSP-Update nen FB zu ändern? Und ging das dann ohne CPU-Stop oder Reinitialisieren noch in die SPS zu laden?

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (30 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Habe ich doch nicht behauptet.



Hab ich ja nicht behauptet, dass Du das behauptet hättest 

Aber bei Siemens rechne ich per se erstmal mit dem Schlimmsten 

Murphys Gesetz halt.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Hab ich ja nicht behauptet, dass Du das behauptet hättest
> 
> Aber bei Siemens rechne ich per se erstmal mit dem Schlimmsten
> 
> ...



Ja, man muss halt leider mit allem rechnen. Und nicht immer mit dem besten 

Dir auch


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 April 2021)

Was ist denn das für ein Schrott mit den Panelimages ? Auf der Supportseite steht das Update 4 zurückgezogen wurde. Update 5 lässt sich runterladen aber nicht installieren. Fataler Fehler oder so ein Rotz als Fehlermeldung. Natürlich Siemens-Like ohne weitere Erklärung

Der Updater lädt jetzt Update 4 runter.


Was ein Chaos......


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Schrott mit den Panelimages ? Auf der Supportseite steht das Update 4 zurückgezogen wurde. Update 5 lässt sich runterladen aber nicht installieren. Fataler Fehler oder so ein Rotz als Fehlermeldung. Natürlich Siemens-Like ohne weitere Erklärung
> 
> Der Updater lädt jetzt Update 4 runter.
> 
> ...



Siehe hier 
https://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/75622-tia-frust-226.html#post786614

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Siehe hier
> https://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/75622-tia-frust-226.html#post786614
> 
> Schönes Wochenende




Ich Siemens-Vollhonk hab die Images für Unified Comfort Panels runter geladen. Ich dachte das Comfort steht für die Comfort-Panels und gelte für alle Bediengeräte.


So was sollte man nicht Freitagsabends machen. Das geht nur am Dienstag oder Mittwoch


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Mai 2021)

Mein Automation Updater geht seit ca. 3 Wochen nicht mehr. Es kommt immer die Meldung "Es kann keine Verbindung zum Server hergestellt werden".

Ich starte den Updater als Admin, dieses FAQ habe ich auch schon durch:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...erver-hergestellt-werden-kann-?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Diese Seite welche im FAQ erwähnt wird kann ich auch erreichen:
https://www.siemens.com/industry/TIAPortalUpdates/

Rat von Siemens:
Laden sie die Updates manuell runter.

Habt ihr eine Idee, für was habe ich einen "Automation Updater" wenn er nicht funktioniert.

Betriebssystem ist Win7 64 Prof, der Updater hat die Version V02.05.0100 ( von TIA V16 )


----------



## JSEngineering (27 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mein Automation Updater geht seit ca. 3 Wochen nicht mehr. Es kommt immer die Meldung "Es kann keine Verbindung zum Server hergestellt werden".
> 
> Ich starte den Updater als Admin, dieses FAQ habe ich auch schon durch:
> https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/109474528/wie-können-sie-den-asu-für-das-tia-portal-starten-wenn-die-meldung-erscheint-dass-keine-verbindung-zum-server-hergestellt-werden-kann-?dti=0&lc=de-WW
> ...


Sei froh, daß Du Siemens nicht Dein Betriebssystem genannt hast. Dann käme sofort die Aussage: Nicht mehr supportet - tuut tuut tuut


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Mai 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Sei froh, daß Du Siemens nicht Dein Betriebssystem genannt hast. Dann käme sofort die Aussage: Nicht mehr supportet - tuut tuut tuut


Nicht ganz richtig, ich habe kein TIA V16 installiert. Nur die aktuellste Version des Updater auf Empfehlung von Siemens. Den
kann man einzeln runterladen und installieren.
Meine letzte TIA Version auf diesem Rechner ist V15.1


----------



## ducati (27 Mai 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Sei froh, daß Du Siemens nicht Dein Betriebssystem genannt hast. Dann käme sofort die Aussage: Nicht mehr supportet - tuut tuut tuut


Also TIA V16 ist von Siemens offiziell für Microsoft Windows 7 Professional (64-Bit) SP1 freigegeben.


----------



## Zombie (16 September 2021)

Ich muss mal was loswerden.
Gestern konnte ich plötzlich mit meinem TIA Portal V16 nicht mehr über die VPN Verbindung beim Kunden online gehen.
Anlage hatte ne Störung und nix ging mehr, ich wollte nachschauen, wie man da wieder raus kommen könnte. Plötzlich bricht die Verbindung ab und ließ sich nicht wieder neu starten.

Habe nun gestern und heute morgen mehrere Stunden lang dran rum gemacht um die Verbindung wieder hin zu bekommen und weil gleichzeitig ein Win10 Update kam, hab ich schon Microsoft in alle Tiefen der Hölle verwunschen und nen Weg gesucht das Update zurückzusetzen.

Alles am Rechner kontrolliert, IP Einstellungen, etc, aber nix gefunden. Treiber auch aktualisiert. Nichts.
Dann testweise mit ner Test CPU hier im Gebäude verbunden, da funktioniert die Verbindung aber reibungslos. Auch über VPN.
Dann beim Kunden in der IT angerufen, ob die im Netzwerk meine Verbindungsversuche sehen. Die konnten sie sehen.

Blieb also nur noch die CPU übrig. Ping ging die ganze Zeit. Auch tracert ging ohne Probleme.

Hab den Kunden dann gebeten die CPU neu zu starten. Zum Glück war heute morgen nix los, also neugestartet und siehe da es geht wieder.

Was ist das für ne Scheiß Technik, wenn die CPU die Verbindung mit TIA Portal verweigert? 
Überlegt mal, ich hätte die CPU in TIA in Stop geschaltet. Die wär nie wieder angelaufen ohne TIA. Oder das wäre ne Steuerung auf der anderen Seite der Welt gewesen und/ oder die hätten die Steuerung für die nächsten 6 Monate gebraucht.


----------



## jensemann (27 September 2021)

Kunde: was können Sie denn anbieten?
Chef: wollen Sie Siemens oder solls funktionieren?


----------



## blimaa (20 Oktober 2021)

WAS FÜR EIN SCHEISS!
Ich startete mit einem neuem Projekt mit V17 (ist mein zweites V17 Projekt). Zuert ging es ohne Probleme, aber nach zwei Tagen stürzte mir der Scheiss immer wieder ab, egal was ich machte. Bei einem Kollegen ausprobiert, das selbe Phänomen.
Support kontacktiert--> Rückmeldung, er könne das Phänoment reproduzieren, er gebe es weiter an die Entwicklerabteilung. Seit nun 10 Tage keine Antwort darauf. Nun ok, wie immer halt...
Also das Projekt von Grund auf gestern nochmals angefangen. Lief soweit. Heute Morgen aufgemacht, schon beim ersten FB aufmachen--> Crash
Natürlich gleich wieder am Support geschrieben.... Mal schauen ob es eine Antwort gibt..........


----------



## ducati (20 Oktober 2021)

blimaa schrieb:


> WAS FÜR EIN SCHEISS!
> Ich startete mit einem neuem Projekt mit V17 (ist mein zweites V17 Projekt). Zuert ging es ohne Probleme...


Upd1 schon installiert?
Grundsätzlich würd ich ne neue TIA Version frühestens nach nem halben Jahr einsetzen... Besser nach 1 Jahr...

Wobei stürzt es denn ab? Klick doch da einfach nicht drauf 😂


----------



## blimaa (20 Oktober 2021)

erstes Projekt mit V17 Upd.0, zweites mit Upd. 1 erstellt.
Wir hatten V16 ausgelassen und mit V17 auch schon projekte ohne solche Probleme umgesetzt.

Das ist es ja... Manchmal stürzt es ab, wenn ich ein FB aufmachen will, manchmal wenn ich im FB einen instanzierten FB im Stat Bereich löschen will. (sind komplett unterschiedliche FB's)
Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass beim Starten vom TIA in den Meldungen folgendes steht:


> Erstellung des Suchindex ist fehlgeschlagen.Der Suchindex ist fehlerhaft und muss neu erstellt werden. Gehen Sie zu  Extras > Einstellungen > Projekt durchsuchen und lassen Sie den Index neu erstellen. Dann versuchen Sie es erneut..,20.10.2021,13:11:48



Hatte ich auch schon gemacht, aber entweder nützt es nicht oder es funktioniert nicht.


----------



## blimaa (20 Oktober 2021)

Wenn ich auf "Einstellungen--> Querverweisinformationen wiederherstellen" drücke, sogar dann crasht das Projekt....🤬


----------



## blackpeat (20 Oktober 2021)

blimaa schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf "Einstellungen--> Querverweisinformationen wiederherstellen" drücke, sogar dann crasht das Projekt....🤬


Dann ist das Projekt ziemlich sicher kaputt und die Entwicklung von Siemens muss das Projekt wieder reparieren. Oder Du setzte das ganze neue auf, aber nicht per Referenzprojekt oder von TIA nach TIA kopieren sondern nur über Quellen, sonst kopiert man das "Problem" mit. War zumindest mal die Aussage von Siemens.


----------



## blimaa (20 Oktober 2021)

Hi 
Ich hab mal ein neues Thema aufgemacht-->
Thread

Ich habe das Projekt neu angefangen--> wieder das selbe Problem. Dabei eigentlich nur Bausteine aus unserer Bibliothek genutzt...


----------



## Zombie (26 Oktober 2021)

Ich hab durch Änderungen an einem DB einen internen Konsistenzfehler erzeugt. Habe nur zwei Bool Variablen hinzugefügt. Rückgängig machen ging nicht mehr.
Also wollte ich den DB aus der Online Steuerung per VPN wieder rausladen. Das war vor 2 St und 35 Minuten.
Ich habe es bisher nicht geschafft wieder Online zu gehen, weil TIA Portal jedes mal Abstürzt. Neustarten des Rechners hat auch nix gebracht.

Scheint als müsste ich mein Programm einmal komplett übersetzen und damit das Online Programm, das auf einer F- Steuerung läuft zerstören.
Wenn ich es schon vor lauter Error 109 "Service Disconnected" nicht schaffe nen größeren FB reinzuladen, was lässt mich bloß zweifeln, dass ich die komplette Sicherheitssteuerung reinladen könnte? Inklusive Stoppen und Neustarten der Steuerung vor Ort beim Kunden. /s

TIA ist so ein Haufen Scheiße!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2021)

Zombie schrieb:


> Ich hab durch Änderungen an einem DB einen internen Konsistenzfehler erzeugt. Habe nur zwei Bool Variablen hinzugefügt. Rückgängig machen ging nicht mehr.
> Also wollte ich den DB aus der Online Steuerung per VPN wieder rausladen. Das war vor 2 St und 35 Minuten.
> Ich habe es bisher nicht geschafft wieder Online zu gehen, weil TIA Portal jedes mal Abstürzt. Neustarten des Rechners hat auch nix gebracht.
> 
> ...


Welche TIA Version hast du denn genau?


----------



## Zombie (26 Oktober 2021)

V16


----------



## PN/DP (26 Oktober 2021)

Zombie schrieb:


> Also wollte ich den DB aus der Online Steuerung per VPN wieder rausladen. Das war vor 2 St und 35 Minuten.


Den ursprünglichen DB aus einer Projektsicherung kopieren hilft nicht?

Harald


----------



## Zombie (26 Oktober 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Den ursprünglichen DB aus einer Projektsicherung kopieren hilft nicht?
> 
> Harald


Das hab ich bereits versucht. Komme trotzdem nicht mehr online ohne das TIA abstürzt. Ich habe gerade erstmal alle Updates runtergeladen und installiere sie jetzt.

Update: Auch das installieren der Updates hat nix gebracht. Hab dann das Projekt einmal komplett übersetzt, wie erwartet war die Safety Baugruppe und diverse andere Bausteine auch unterschiedlich. Aber ich kam wieder online. WTF?!?!?!?
Kann ich aber nix mehr mit anfangen, also weggeworfen und eine Datensicherung von vorher geladen und die unterschiedlichen Bausteine von Online nach Offline runtergeladen.


----------



## ducati (25 November 2021)

Wir hatten jetzt ein par TIA-Fremdanlagen umzubauen...

Da fällst vom Glauben ab, die volle Palette:
TIA-Versionschaos,
x unterschiedliche nicht aktuelle Projektstände,
Fehlermeldungen beim TIA Hochrüsten,
300er in TIA,
mehrere SPSn und Panel in einem Projekt,
Panelabstürze beim Laden,
zig Warnungen pro Panel,
300er nach TIA-Hochrüstung online/offline unterschiedlich,
zerschossene TIA Projekte,
Panelimage Chaos,
Arbeiten bei laufendem Betrieb...

Da willst nur noch sterben oder den Vertriebler erwürgen, der den Auftrag besorgt hat...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 November 2021)

Ein Kollege sollte heute einen AG Abzug von einem Projekt machen was in TIA 15.1 mit einer 1500er programmiert wurde. Laden des Geräts als neue Station funktioniert nicht, weil am Profinet ein Sentron vorhanden ist, wtf?. Warum auch immer das dann nicht funktioniert. Mir liegt zwar ein Offline-Projekt vor, aber der Hardwarevergleich funktioniert ja nur zwischen zwei Offline-Projekten. Das ist der Supergau, kannste direkt alles in die Tonne treten.


----------



## ducati (25 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Mir liegt zwar ein Offline-Projekt vor, aber der Hardwarevergleich funktioniert ja nur zwischen zwei Offline-Projekten. Das ist der Supergau, kannste direkt alles in die Tonne treten.


Ja, was das offline/offline soll, kann ich mir auch nicht erklären... das vergleicht doch eh niemand mal schnell...

Wenn ich gekonnt hätte, hätt ich den Auftrag heut zurückgegeben.

Soll doch den Scheiß machen wer will...


----------



## ducati (25 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> weil am Profinet ein Sentron vorhanden ist,


Vielleicht hat das richtige HSP im TIA gefehlt?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat das richtige HSP im TIA gefehlt?


Wird das zum Rückladen benötigt? Dann müsste ich ja vorher durch die Anlage rennen, prüfen welche Bauteile vorhanden sind, welche Firmware, mit dann vorher die HSP besorgen und installieren, um dann einen Abzug machen zu können? Was ist wenn es den Hersteller mal nicht mehr gibt? Bei Step7 konnte man die HW Konfig immer herunterladen.

Wenn man den letzten Stand des Projekts offline öffnet, dann wird doch immer das was fehlt nachinstalliert. Zumindest kommt die Meldung.


----------



## ducati (25 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wird das zum Rückladen benötigt?


Ich weiss es nicht. Was passiert denn, wenn Du ein Projekt rückladen willst, wo die gsdml nicht installiert ist?
Die Sentron sind ja mit den HSPs ja noch tiefer im System verankert, als gsdml Geräte...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 November 2021)

Ich war nicht da, und ich hatte auch keine Idee weil ich das so noch nicht hatte.

Aber wo wir im Frust Thread sind: Ich sollte mal eine kleine Änderung an einer 1200er machen, die wohl mit V12 programmiert wurde. Zumindest dachte ich mir, kannst du mit V13 runterladen, hochziehen und wieder aufspielen. Geht aber nicht. Wenn du online gehen willst, stürzt TIA ab sobald du einen Baustein öffnest wo ein Regler aufgerufen wird (den Siemens "netterweise" in die Firmware verfrachtet hat). Willst du die Station oder nur das Programm in ein neues Projekt laden -> Absturz. Datenbausteine online beobachten -> nicht möglich.

Ende vom Lied: Es ist ein offline Stand notwendig, den man hochrüsten muss nach V13. Du hast aber keine Möglichkeit irgendwie Parameter zu sichern oder irgendwas zu vergleichen. Also Risiko, alles plattschreiben, und wieder in Betrieb nehmen.


----------



## ducati (25 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich war nicht da


War allgemein gefragt, vielleicht probier ich das mal aus.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich sollte mal eine kleine Änderung an einer 1200er machen, die wohl mit V12 programmiert wurde.


Ich hab noch ne V12 VM 🙃

Ja, es ist einfach zum heulen...

Aber ich hatte vor kurzem auch ne Anlage mit einem unklaren CFC Projektstand, auch nicht besser...


----------



## PN/DP (25 November 2021)

An V12 kann ich mich nur erinnern, daß die so grauenhaft instabil war, daß die sogar abstürzte wenn man eine halbe Stunde lang gar nichts macht ...

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (25 November 2021)

Ach waren das noch Zeiten mit V10.5 ...

Erinnert ihr euch noch an die Meldung, dass man mal speichern und TIA neustarten sollte, da es sonst instabil werden könnte.
So alle 20min? Das waren noch Zeiten.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Wir hatten jetzt ein par TIA-Fremdanlagen umzubauen...
> 
> Da fällst vom Glauben ab, die volle Palette:
> TIA-Versionschaos,
> ...


das das mal so kommt war uns allen bewusst  ... und das wird noch besser


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 November 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ach waren das noch Zeiten mit V10.5 ...
> 
> Erinnert ihr euch noch an die Meldung, dass man mal speichern und TIA neustarten sollte, da es sonst instabil werden könnte.
> So alle 20min? Das waren noch Zeiten.


Also meine erste Version war die V11, und das war schon eine absolute Frechheit wie oft das abgestürzt ist oder wie viele Bugs darin waren. Mit 10.5 waren aber nur 1200er möglich oder?

Da war doch mal einer der Produkttester der auch in einem Video sein Gesicht in die Kamera gehalten und davon geschwärmt hat wie toll das mit dem TIA Portal (Version 10.5 oder 11) doch läuft, hier im Forum angemeldet. Da sind hier einige unterwegs bei denen man sich bedanken kann, dass sie anscheinend lieber das Geld genommen haben, anstatt erhobenen Hauptes durchs Leben zu gehen und ein Produkt zu verbessern.


----------



## Oberchefe (25 November 2021)

> Ach waren das noch Zeiten mit V10.5 ...
> 
> Erinnert ihr euch noch an die Meldung, dass man mal speichern und TIA neustarten sollte, da es sonst instabil werden könnte.



Vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so oft, aber unbekannt ist das in V17 auch nicht.


----------



## Captain Future (25 November 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so oft, aber unbekannt ist das in V17 auch nicht.


Die Meldung bekommst du in der V17 ?


----------



## jensemann (26 November 2021)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, bin ich doch dankbar, dass ich mit mit *S* nahezu nichts mehr zu tun habe. Ich arbeite seit einigen Jahren ausschließlich mit TwinCat und mein Frustlevel ist auf ein Niveau gesunken, das es unter TIA nie erreicht hat. 
Es ist auch bei Beckhoffs nicht alles perfekt aber man kann in Verl anrufen und bekommt Hilfe. Die Onlinedokumentation wird auch besser.
Dem Kunden ists auch lieber, wenn man seine Zeit mit der Lösung seiner Probleme verbringt und nicht mit den Problemen der Hard- und Software.


----------



## Ralle (26 November 2021)

jensemann schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese, bin ich doch dankbar, dass ich mit mit *S* nahezu nichts mehr zu tun habe. Ich arbeite seit einigen Jahren ausschließlich mit TwinCat und mein Frustlevel ist auf ein Niveau gesunken, das es unter TIA nie erreicht hat.
> Es ist auch bei Beckhoffs nicht alles perfekt aber man kann in Verl anrufen und bekommt Hilfe. Die Onlinedokumentation wird auch besser.
> Dem Kunden ists auch lieber, wenn man seine Zeit mit der Lösung seiner Probleme verbringt und nicht mit den Problemen der Hard- und Software.


Na ja, ich mußte vor 2 Wochen an eine Twincat2-Anlage aus 2013. Gut das das komplette Projekt auf deren PC war, mit meinem Laptop hatte ich schon echt Fracksausen, mich da aufzuschalten und das Projekt zu holen. Mir ist  irgendwie immer noch unklar, wie das mit unterschiedlichen Targets und Versionen so abläuft. Wenn man das selten macht, ist der Streßpegel auch extem hoch, man will ja nicht die Anlage stillegen. Wenn man aber ein Komplettestem (wie in diesem Fall) beim Kunden stehen hat, ist das wirklich viel besser als das TIA-Chaos.

@Lipperlandstern
Ich zumindest hab das sehr lautstark an Siemens kommuniziert, inzwischen gelte ich ja bei denen ohnehin als Querulant. Was Solls, auch gut!


----------



## ducati (26 November 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn man aber ein Komplettestem (wie in diesem Fall) beim Kunden stehen hat, ist das wirklich viel besser als das TIA-Chaos.


Ja, das schalge ich auch immer mal vor, irgendwo im Netzwerk vor Ort ne Engineeringstation aufzubauen, auf die man sich sogar per Teamviewer oder so aus der Ferne aufschalten könnte...

Aber wer will unsere Vorschläge schon hören 😂


----------



## Milli2319 (26 November 2021)

Apropos Frust:

Bin eben bei einer Inbetriebnahme mit V17. Arbeite online im Feld an einer ET-Station. Klappe den Laptop zu, wechsle meinen Standort, steck mich wieder an und kann nicht mehr online gehen. Im TIA Portal sind die Adapter weg, der Adapter funktioniert aber im OS, kann auch die CPU schön anpingen. TIA zumachen, wieder öffnen, dann gehts. 

Und den Spaß 10 mal am Tag mindestens 🙄


----------



## PN/DP (26 November 2021)

Tipp: häng' dir temporär einen WLAN-AP in die Anlage, da kannst Du mit dem Laptop in der Anlage umherlaufen ohne Dich irgendwo anstecken zu müssen.

Harald


----------



## vollmi (26 November 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich zumindest hab das sehr lautstark an Siemens kommuniziert, inzwischen gelte ich ja bei denen ohnehin als Querulant. Was Solls, auch gut!



willkommen im Club.

Aber ich hab grad wieder ein 13er aufmachen müssen. Weil s7-300 und MP Panels. Das Teil ist soo scheisslangsam. Bis ich wieder rausgefunden hab wie man Bausteinvergleiche macht ging auch wieder ne halbe Stunde ins Land.

Ich finde die 17er Ist schon wirklich gut. Aber das Kernproblem mit dem DB Reinit werden sie wohl zu meinem Lebtag nicht mehr lösen können. Vermutlich besteht da auch gar kein Interesse seitens dem grossteil der Kunden.


----------



## Milli2319 (26 November 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Tipp: häng' dir temporär einen WLAN-AP in die Anlage, da kannst Du mit dem Laptop in der Anlage umherlaufen ohne Dich irgendwo anstecken zu müssen.
> 
> Harald


Guter Tipp, aber dazu ist die Anlage zu groß und verbaut (mehrstöckig, in mehreren Räumen). Abgesehen von der EMV-verseuchten Umgebung, in einem chinesischen Walzwerk ein stabiles WLAN zum laufen zu bekommen ist wie ein Lotto-Sechser, da streift mich eher der Blitz bevor das passiert 😅

LG


----------



## PN/DP (26 November 2021)

Dann nimm mehrere AP, oder nimm den einen immer mit und stecke den an die Netzwerkdosen anstatt dem Laptop. Dann sollte sich für das TIA ja nichts ändern, außer zwischendurch mal keine Verbindung.

Harald


----------



## Milli2319 (26 November 2021)

Versteh ich nicht? Ist ja dann das selbe wie mit dem USB-Lan Adapter?


----------



## PN/DP (26 November 2021)

Da stören dann wohl die ganzen gut gemeinten "intelligenten" Media sense Funktionen für Dummies. Vielleicht deaktiviert sich der USB-LAN-Adapter immer, wenn auf der LAN-Seite keine Kabelverbindung zu einem Ethernet-Port vorhanden ist? Und TIA haut dann gut gemeint die ganzen Adapter raus... Vielleicht kann für den USB-LAN-Adapter das Media sense abgeschaltet werden? 
Der WLAN-Adapter wird ja wohl nicht abgeschaltet wenn kein WLAN-Netz vorhanden ist? Das wäre dann der Unterschied, wo TIA mit WLAN besser funktionieren könnte. Mit TIA V17 habe ich gar keine Erfahrung.

Harald


----------



## Benjamin (26 November 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Da stören dann wohl die ganzen gut gemeinten "intelligenten" Media sense Funktionen für Dummies. Vielleicht deaktiviert sich der USB-LAN-Adapter immer, wenn auf der LAN-Seite keine Kabelverbindung zu einem Ethernet-Port vorhanden ist? Und TIA haut dann gut gemeint die ganzen Adapter raus... Vielleicht kann für den USB-LAN-Adapter das Media sense abgeschaltet werden?
> Der WLAN-Adapter wird ja wohl nicht abgeschaltet wenn kein WLAN-Netz vorhanden ist? Das wäre dann der Unterschied, wo TIA mit WLAN besser funktionieren könnte. Mit TIA V17 habe ich gar keine Erfahrung.
> 
> Harald



Ja - die meisten Netzwerkadapter "deaktivieren" sich unter Windows 10, wenn man das Kabel zieht oder die WLAN-Verbindung nicht mehr hat.
Das war aber nicht immer so und scheint ein neues "Feature" zu sein

Off-Topic - hat jetzt nichts mit TIA zu tun, passt aber gerade. Kann auch sein, dass das einer der Gründe mit den Problemen in der TIA Kommunikation ist.

Frage:
Weiß jemand, wie man einen Netzwerkadapter aktiv halten kann, auch wenn das Kabel nicht gesteckt ist (Medium getrennt)?
Ich hatte schon gesucht, finde aber wenig.

Hintergrund ist die Verwendung von virtuellen Maschinen. Ich will jetzt auf dem Host den Netzwerkadapter für die interne Kommunikation verwenden. Windows 10 deaktiviert den aber, wenn kein Kabel gesteckt ist.

Kabel gezogen:



Kabel verbunden (Switch auf der Gegenseite):


----------



## Milli2319 (26 November 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Da stören dann wohl die ganzen gut gemeinten "intelligenten" Media sense Funktionen für Dummies. Vielleicht deaktiviert sich der USB-LAN-Adapter immer, wenn auf der LAN-Seite keine Kabelverbindung zu einem Ethernet-Port vorhanden ist? Und TIA haut dann gut gemeint die ganzen Adapter raus... Vielleicht kann für den USB-LAN-Adapter das Media sense abgeschaltet werden?
> Der WLAN-Adapter wird ja wohl nicht abgeschaltet wenn kein WLAN-Netz vorhanden ist? Das wäre dann der Unterschied, wo TIA mit WLAN besser funktionieren könnte. Mit TIA V17 habe ich gar keine Erfahrung.
> 
> Harald


Werd ich gleich mal testen. Dankeschön 🤗


----------



## PN/DP (26 November 2021)

Vielleicht ist folgendes hilfreich? Lösung für Windows 10 weiß ich nicht.


PN/DP schrieb:


> Ja dieses "Media Sense" fürs Netzwerkkabel stört im allgemeinen ziemlich beim anstecken/abstecken an SPS und Panels und wenn diese Geräte einen Neustart machen. Deswegen habe ich es an meinen Programmier-Notebooks deaktiviert.
> 
> How to Disable Media Sense for TCP/IP in Windows XP
> http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/Disable-Media-Sense-TCPIP-Windows-XP.html
> ...



Wie TIA bei Netzwerkkabel stecken/abziehen oder WLAN-Verlust reagiert, weiß ich nicht im Detail. Ich verwende TIA selten, und wenn dann stecke ich mich nur sehr selten um.

Harald


----------



## maxder2te (26 November 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Da stören dann wohl die ganzen gut gemeinten "intelligenten" Media sense Funktionen für Dummies. Vielleicht deaktiviert sich der USB-LAN-Adapter immer, wenn auf der LAN-Seite keine Kabelverbindung zu einem Ethernet-Port vorhanden ist? Und TIA haut dann gut gemeint die ganzen Adapter raus... Vielleicht kann für den USB-LAN-Adapter das Media sense abgeschaltet werden?
> Der WLAN-Adapter wird ja wohl nicht abgeschaltet wenn kein WLAN-Netz vorhanden ist? Das wäre dann der Unterschied, wo TIA mit WLAN besser funktionieren könnte. Mit TIA V17 habe ich gar keine Erfahrung.
> 
> Harald


Ich kenne das Phänomen auch zu genüge. Windows 10 und quer durch alle TIA-Versionen von 14SP1 bis 16.

Extrem schlimm ist es mit den intern verbauen LAN-Adaptern in unseren Dell-Laptops. Mit unseren USB-Adaptern gehts annehmbar, aber jedes dritte oder vierte Mal verschluckt sich TIA auch, erstaunlicherweise reicht aber das ziehen und stecken des USB-Stecker. 

Die Lösung mit dem WLAN-AP haben wir auch im Einsatz. Ich verwende einen kleinen USB-Powered TP-Link und versorge ihn über eine Powerbank. Die WLAN-Verbindung zwischen PC und AP bleibt immer bestehen, die LAN-Verbindung zwischen AP und Maschinen et wird umgesteckt. 
Vor dem Umstecken ist es ratsam, die Online-Verbindung von TIA zu trennen, danach neu online zu verbinden. 

Besonders effektiv ist das, wenn man viele gleiche Steuerungen, welche jeweils die gleiche IP-Adresse besitzen lassen will, wie das beim Ausrollen eines Softwareupdates auf AGVs gelegentlich vorkommt.


----------



## PN/DP (26 November 2021)

Mir ist das besonders nervig aufgefallen, wenn man ein Firmware-Update mit Zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen an HMI-Panels über Ethernet machen will, wo man zwischendurch das Panel Aus- und wieder Einschalten soll. Das klappt dann oft nur, wenn man einen kleinen Netzwerk-Switch zwischen das Panel und den Laptop steckt, damit der Laptop bzw. dessen Windows das Ausschalten des Panels nicht mitbekommt.

Harald


----------



## Oberchefe (26 November 2021)

Media sense abschalten beschleunigt soweit ich weiß nur das Wieder-Verbinden, könnte aber möglicherweise auch das Abschalten verhindern weil die "Trennung" nicht mehr erkannt wird. Einfacher ist es (auf Kosten der Laufzeit im Akku-Betrieb) die Energieeinsparung abzuschalten. Unter Windows 7 war das beim jeweiligen Netzwerkadapter im Gerätemanager, einen Rechtsklick, "Eigenschaften", Reiter "Energieverwaltung", Haken raus bei "Computer kann das Gerät ausschalten, um Energie zu sparen". Damit ist normalerweise Ruhe.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Die Meldung bekommst du in der V17 ?


Ja, hauptsächlich wenn mehrere Instanzen gleichzeitig geöffnet sind. Da kann es dann auch mal passieren, dass sich die Software sang- und klanglos beendet, ohne irgendeine Fehlermeldung. Was auch nervt, dass sich die Software immer wieder mal in den Vordergrund drängt. Dabei ist die Software nicht maximiert sondern als Fenster groß gezogen. Wenn dann eigentlich andere Software im Vordergrund sein sollte, verschwindet die TIA nicht im Hintergrund. Selbst wenn ich ein anderes Fenster vom zweiten Monitor über die TIA ziehen will, verschwindet dieses Fenster hinter der TIA Oberfläche, als würde ich das Fenster hinter der TIA durchziehen. Das ist natürlich nicht immer, aber wenn es soweit ist, dann bleibt es so lange bis TIA beendet wird. Ist natürlich besonders lästig jedes Mal die Software neu zu starten wenn man mit Serverprojekt arbeitet.


----------



## Captain Future (26 November 2021)

Das kenne ich nicht.... Aber mein Kollege hatte die selben Probleme in der V16 bevor er auf V17 umgestiegen ist.
Ich muß den am Montag oder Dienstag wenn ich ihn sehe mal fragen ob er das unter V17 auch noch hat.

Hast du etwas von SEW installiert ??? Mein Kollege und ich haben fast die gleiche Ausstattung.
Also gleiche Rechner usw. nur er hat SEW Kram drauf und ich dafür Eplan sonst gibt es keine großen Unterschiede.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 November 2021)

Von SEW ist nichts installiert, ich vermute eher dass der Software der Speicher ausgeht, dummerweise hat die IT (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) die Auslagerungsdatei auf feste Größe definiert, das kann ich zwar ändern, wenn ich aber das nächste Mal wieder rein schaue, ist wieder die feste Größe drin. Vielleicht muss ich da erst mal ein Ticket aufmachen.


----------



## Zombie (29 November 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Tipp: häng' dir temporär einen WLAN-AP in die Anlage, da kannst Du mit dem Laptop in der Anlage umherlaufen ohne Dich irgendwo anstecken zu müssen.
> 
> Harald


Ja, bis dann die Kunden IT kommt und dich anflaumt, wie du auf die Idee kommen könntest einen AP ins Netz zu hängen. Egal ob der verschlüsselt ist, oder nicht. Bin deswegen fast von der Baustelle geflogen, bis ich denen glaubhaft versichern konnte, dass die Anlage aktuell noch ein Inselsystem ist das nicht an deren Netz hängt.


----------



## PN/DP (29 November 2021)

Zombie schrieb:


> Ja, bis dann die Kunden IT kommt und dich anflaumt


Ein AP im Maschinen-Netz/Feldbus der Anlage sollte dem Kunde IT nichts angehen.
Und was sagt die Kunden IT zu den ganzen offenen USB-Schnittstellen der HMI im Maschinen-Netz? Alle ohne Virenscanner. Müssen die verschlossen oder ausgelötet werden?

Harald


----------



## Wincctia (29 November 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ein AP im Maschinen-Netz/Feldbus der Anlage sollte dem Kunde IT nichts angehen.
> Und was sagt die Kunden IT zu den ganzen offenen USB-Schnittstellen der HMI im Maschinen-Netz? Alle ohne Virenscanner. Müssen die verschlossen oder ausgelötet werden?
> 
> Harald


Hallo Harald,

kommt ein bisschen darauf an muss ich da sagen, bei uns ist es so alles USB Ports per Blocker gesperrt, nur noch personalisierte Admins, Taskleiste aufrufen oder Runtime beenden auch ^eingeschränkt^ Normal fall über Eks Chip Sonderfall mit Passwort.
Vierenscanner Apliccation Whitlistning Windows Updat sind natürlich auch dabei.

bei uns muss auch für jeden Teilnehmer ein eigenes Passwort vergeben werden ( ja das nervt…) und dies wird auch regelmäsig per Automatisierten Test geprüft….

Hier sind WLAN Router natürlich auch nicht gerne gesehen, kommt halt immer darauf an wie diese Themen gelebt werden.

was ich wirklich traurig finde 90% der Fremdfirmen Wlanrouter sind nicht oder mir Standard Passwort gesichert…


Gruß tia


----------



## ducati (22 Dezember 2021)

Das leidige Thema notwendiger CPU-Stop beim Laden nervt echt ungemein. Hab jetzt einige Anlagen mit TIA V16. Es ist echt nicht nachvollziehbar, warum manchmal nach dem Übersetzen (Hardware und Software nur Änderungen) beim Laden ein CPU Stop notwendig ist und manchmal nicht... Irgendwie verhält sich jetzt V16 anders (schlechter) als V13...

Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine Liste erstellen, was man machen darf und was nicht. Und diese Liste dann teuer an Siemens verkaufen...


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Irgendwie verhält sich jetzt V16 anders (schlechter) als V13...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei V16 habe ich deutlich weniger Stop-Anforderungen als bei V13


----------



## ducati (22 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei V16 habe ich deutlich weniger Stop-Anforderungen als bei V13


ja, ich glaub das hängt davon ab, was man so treibt. An der Anlage hier ist im selben Projekt S7-1500 + Comfortpanel. In der SPS ist der Webserver aktiv, für die Anzeige von Beobachtungstabellen. Weiterhin ist im Panel diese "System-Diagnoseanzeige" projektiert...
Mir kommts so vor, dass jedes mal, wenn ich das Panel mal gesamtübersetzt habe, die CPU nach einem Übersetzen (Hardware und Software nur Änderungen) sich nur im Stop laden lässt. Kanns aber hier auf der Baustelle nur bedingt reproduzieren, da ich die Anlage nur max einmal am Tag in Stop setzen kann...
Als Abhilfe, geht erstmal nur bei der SPS Übersetzen (Software nur Änderungen)... Aber dann hat der nächste das Problem später...

PS: nee, habs grad ausprobieren können, liegt nicht am Gesamtübersetzen vom Panel... Es scheint eher willkürlich zu sein, was noch blöder wäre...


----------



## Ralle (22 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> ja, ich glaub das hängt davon ab, was man so treibt. An der Anlage hier ist im selben Projekt S7-1500 + Comfortpanel. In der SPS ist der Webserver aktiv, für die Anzeige von Beobachtungstabellen. Weiterhin ist im Panel diese "System-Diagnoseanzeige" projektiert...
> Mir kommts so vor, dass jedes mal, wenn ich das Panel mal gesamtübersetzt habe, die CPU nach einem Übersetzen (Hardware und Software nur Änderungen) sich nur im Stop laden lässt. Kanns aber hier auf der Baustelle nur bedingt reproduzieren, da ich die Anlage nur max einmal am Tag in Stop setzen kann...
> Als Abhilfe, geht erstmal nur bei der SPS Übersetzen (Software nur Änderungen)... Aber dann hat der nächste das Problem später...
> 
> PS: nee, habs grad ausprobieren können, liegt nicht am Gesamtübersetzen vom Panel... Es scheint eher willkürlich zu sein, was noch blöder wäre...


Denke, es liegt eher am Webserver auf der SPS.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> ja, ich glaub das hängt davon ab, was man so treibt. An der Anlage hier ist im selben Projekt S7-1500 + Comfortpanel. In der SPS ist der Webserver aktiv, für die Anzeige von Beobachtungstabellen. Weiterhin ist im Panel diese "System-Diagnoseanzeige" projektiert...
> Mir kommts so vor, dass jedes mal, wenn ich das Panel mal gesamtübersetzt habe, die CPU nach einem Übersetzen (Hardware und Software nur Änderungen) sich nur im Stop laden lässt. Kanns aber hier auf der Baustelle nur bedingt reproduzieren, da ich die Anlage nur max einmal am Tag in Stop setzen kann...
> Als Abhilfe, geht erstmal nur bei der SPS Übersetzen (Software nur Änderungen)... Aber dann hat der nächste das Problem später...
> 
> PS: nee, habs grad ausprobieren können, liegt nicht am Gesamtübersetzen vom Panel... Es scheint eher willkürlich zu sein, was noch blöder wäre...


Wenn du im Webserver eine Beobachtungstabelle aktivierst, und du dann z.B. an der SPS Symbolik etwas änderst, dann wird beim Übersetzen auch der Webserver aktualisiert und das führt dann zum Stopp beim Laden.

Da bin ich auch mal drauf reingefallen. Dachte mir mal, fügst du die Tabellen auf dem Webserver ein, dann können die Elektriker beim Anklemmen selber prüfen ob da die richtigen Werte kommen. Da habe ich mich dann beim Programmieren auch gewundert, warum die SPS immer Stopp anfordert beim Laden. Liegt auf jeden Fall daran.


----------



## ducati (22 Dezember 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn du im Webserver eine Beobachtungstabelle aktivierst, und du dann z.B. an der SPS Symbolik etwas änderst, dann wird beim Übersetzen auch der Webserver aktualisiert und das führt dann zum Stopp beim Laden.


Hmm, ja, wenn ich in den Beobachtungstabellen was ändere, die im Webserver angemeldet sind, ist mir das auch schon aufgefallen. Darin hab ich aber nix geändert...
Bei Änderung der Symbolik in nem beliebigen anderen DB, der nicht in diesen Beobachtungstabellen auftaucht, sollte sich das aber nicht auswirken, oder doch?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, ja, wenn ich in den Beobachtungstabellen was ändere, die im Webserver angemeldet sind, ist mir das auch schon aufgefallen. Darin hab ich aber nix geändert...
> Bei Änderung der Symbolik in nem beliebigen anderen DB, der nicht in diesen Beobachtungstabellen auftaucht, sollte sich das aber nicht auswirken, oder doch?


Wenn du in den Beobachtungstabellen z.B. Eingänge eingetragen hast, und dann in der Symbolik an einem Eingangssignal etwas änderst, also nicht in der Beobachtungstabelle direkt, dann führt das auch schon zur Änderung im Webserver. Bei V14 hatte ich das genutzt, da war das so.


----------



## Zombie (5 Januar 2022)

Teile mir ein SPS Projekt mit einem Kollegen. Beide auf einer Steuerung. ich möchte mir die von ihm geladenen Bausteine von der Steuerung runterladen. Sie werden mir als unterschiedlich angezeigt.
Meldung:
Ein oder mehrere Objekte können nicht von der Steuerung geladen werden. 
Das Offline Program ist aktuell, es werden keine Objekte vom Gerät geladen.


Und das bekomme ich jedes Mal, egal ob ich Bausteine anklicke, die ich habe und die nur unterschiedlich sind oder ob es Bausteine sind, die ich gar nicht habe.


----------



## MFreiberger (5 Januar 2022)

Zombie schrieb:


> Teile mir ein SPS Projekt mit einem Kollegen. Beide auf einer Steuerung. ich möchte mir die von ihm geladenen Bausteine von der Steuerung runterladen. Sie werden mir als unterschiedlich angezeigt.
> Meldung:
> Ein oder mehrere Objekte können nicht von der Steuerung geladen werden.
> Das Offline Program ist aktuell, es werden keine Objekte vom Gerät geladen.
> ...


Das hört sich im ersten Moment nach einem Fall für ein MultiUserProjekt an!?

Arbeitet ihr immer auf diese Weise miteinander, um Eure programmierung gleich zu halten?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Januar 2022)

Zombie schrieb:


> Teile mir ein SPS Projekt mit einem Kollegen. Beide auf einer Steuerung. ich möchte mir die von ihm geladenen Bausteine von der Steuerung runterladen. Sie werden mir als unterschiedlich angezeigt.
> Meldung:
> Ein oder mehrere Objekte können nicht von der Steuerung geladen werden.
> Das Offline Program ist aktuell, es werden keine Objekte vom Gerät geladen.
> ...


Das klingt nach S7-Arbeitsweise. Das funktioniert bei TIA nicht mehr.

Was jetzt helfen könnte ist wenn du das Projekt vom Kollegen holst, die Bausteine in dein Projekt kopierst und dann alles übertragen. Dann hast du wieder ein Masterprojekt


----------



## Zombie (12 Januar 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Das hört sich im ersten Moment nach einem Fall für ein MultiUserProjekt an!?
> 
> Arbeitet ihr immer auf diese Weise miteinander, um Eure programmierung gleich zu halten?
> 
> ...


Ja, da der Multiuser zu V15 Zeiten nicht zu benutzen war haben wir seitdem die Finger davon gelassen.



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das klingt nach S7-Arbeitsweise. Das funktioniert bei TIA nicht mehr.
> 
> Was jetzt helfen könnte ist wenn du das Projekt vom Kollegen holst, die Bausteine in dein Projekt kopierst und dann alles übertragen. Dann hast du wieder ein Masterprojekt


Ja, hab ich gemacht. Jetzt hab ich es zwar, aber trotzdem ist es scheiße.


----------



## Ralle (12 Januar 2022)

Zombie schrieb:


> Ja, da der Multiuser zu V15 Zeiten nicht zu benutzen war haben wir seitdem die Finger davon gelassen.


Da muß ich mal widersprechen, das Multiuser ist zwar nicht optimal, aber wir haben schon seit V14 damit gearbeitet und wenn man sich an ein paar Restriktionen hält, kann man durchaus damit arbeiten. So gut, wie zu S7-Classik-Zeiten, ist es aber tatsächlich lange nicht!


----------



## Zombie (24 März 2022)

Was ist denn gerade mit der Support Homepage von Siemens los?
Wenn ich mich im Industry Online Support anmelden will, lande ich in einer Endlos Boot Schleife der Homepage.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 März 2022)

Zombie schrieb:


> Was ist denn gerade mit der Support Homepage von Siemens los?
> Wenn ich mich im Industry Online Support anmelden will, lande ich in einer Endlos Boot Schleife der Homepage.


Bei mir geht sie


----------



## Blockmove (24 März 2022)

Zombie schrieb:


> Was ist denn gerade mit der Support Homepage von Siemens los?
> Wenn ich mich im Industry Online Support anmelden will, lande ich in einer Endlos Boot Schleife der Homepage.


Bei mir geht's ... Ist aber sehr zäh


----------



## _rob (24 März 2022)

Wer kennt diesen Kollegen noch? 
Sorry musste den Beitrag aus Frust posten. - Auch beim TIA16 ist "das rote TIA-Kreuz im Rechteck" noch an meiner Seite - sehr selten aber da...


----------

